# *Official* Pokemon White and Black Versions (Gen V) Thread



## Black Wraith (Apr 2, 2010)

Due to new forum rules all 10k+ post threads will get closed.
Every time this thread gets split I'll post a link to the previous on here.








*Official Site*


*Japan:* 18 September 2010_[Released]_
*Europe:* 4 March 2011_[Released]_
*America:* 6 March 2011_[Released]_
*Australia:* 10 March 2011_[Released]_
​


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Expert Belt gives 20% 

Also an Attack forme Deoxys might work better if you are looking for a sweeper to one shot shit , even if Deoxy has the defense of a Caterpie


----------



## Memos (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread had over 10k posts so had to be split. The first part is


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh yeah that's right  It's been a while since I trained the last Expert Belt Mewtwo, so I forgot. That Mewtwo was a remake of the original I trained, except with perfect IVs.

I actually did a Deoxys-A set before.


<Special MixSweep SashCounter>
Hasty
@ Focus Sash
----
HP: 237
Atk: 397
Def: 50
SpA: 450
SpD: 59
Spe: 438
----
~Counter
~Superpower
~Ice Beam
~Thunderbolt

It also makes a perfect Bullet Punch Metagross counter


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

Though now that I have Pokesav, I can get one with better IVs.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

I just use AR , but yeah you need to get a good one, I have 3 attack forme deoxys, one with 503 attack and the other with 504 sp attack, the 3rd kinda looks like yours


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

I have AR too, but it was for Ruby, which is where I caught it  I actually had a whole team of Deoxys and Mewtwo, which I caught with AR, and I had to catch a LOT of them to get the decent IVs they have. Now that I can produce whatever Pokemon I want, I can redo all of them with better stats.

This was the original team:



> <Physical MixSweep SashCoater>
> Naive
> @ Focus Sash
> ----
> ...



Surprisingly very powerful for not having perfect IVs. They were bringing down trainers' Lv50+ Pokemon while only at Lv30 themselves; mostly the physical Deoxys-S, Mewtwo, and Deoxys-D.

I see some improvements I can make though, aside from giving them perfect IVs.

For one, the Deoxys-S don't need 470 Speed. The second fastest Pokemon, Ninjask, maxes at 460 Speed, so they only need 461 to trollishly outspeed them.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 6, 2010)

what happened to echo, noops, death-kun, and again tobi?

I still can't understand what some of ya are saying!!


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Echo left


----------



## Stroev (Dec 6, 2010)

Read up on EVs and IVs on Bulbapedia(search function) and Serebii(under Game Mechanics).


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Read up on EVs and IVs on Bulbapedia(search function) and Serebii(under Game Mechanics).



don't forget Natures


----------



## Burke (Dec 6, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> what happened to echo, noops, death-kun, and again tobi?
> 
> I still can't understand what some of ya are saying!!



What d? y?u want!


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 6, 2010)

Bioness said:


> Echo left



to where!!



N??ps said:


> What d? y?u want!



i'm just asking


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

Echo said he was too busy with real life stuff so he requested a ban. He said so earlier in this thread.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Ech? said:


> PSSSST. I'm leavin everyone. I knew most of you in here better than most of the rest of the forum and yes this post is off topic. But when I get White Version when it comes out I still expect to take some of you guys down and or trade with you. My E-Mail is solvecho@gmail.com so when the game comes out give me a shout.
> 
> And Oh god, Sugimori art is just <3 See ya later pokefans



It was November 20th this was posted


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2010)

So I have an Absol, Bashful nature, with Super Luck, holding a Razor Claw.

Feedback?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

Bioness said:


> It was November 20th this was posted


The swarms!!!!!!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

Stark said:


> So I have an Absol, Bashful nature, with Super Luck, holding a Razor Claw.
> 
> Feedback?



Did you start training it yet? If not, what's it's level and stats?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Stark said:


> So I have an Absol, Bashful nature, with Super Luck, holding a Razor Claw.
> 
> Feedback?



Bashful has no benefits its a neutral nature, but with an Absol you'd really want a Jolly or Adamant. What are it's IV's? and EV's? And Super Luck is the best ability for Absol as Pressure rarely has it's uses and it's Dreamworld ability righteous heart isn't worth it. And because of Super Luck Absol's critical hit chance is raised to 12.5, with razor claw it goes to 25%, and finally with moves such as Night Slash, Slash, Psycho cut, the critical chance goes to 33%.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 6, 2010)

Taunt and Sucker Punch make a deadly combo with Focus Sash support, and you can even throw in a Swords Dance if you feel lucky, though it's risky with an Absol. Frail defenses.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Taunt and Sucker Punch make a deadly combo with Focus Sash support, and you can even throw in a Swords Dance if you feel lucky, though it's risky with an Absol. Frail defenses.



I had to move some stuff into my basement (), so I'll have to dig my DS out of a box. 

I do remember that he's 65 at the moment.

Bbiab with other info.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, with Super Luck and it's hold item, definately wanna go into the critical hit strategem.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Aha! Here's the set I had for him.

Absol - Super Luck
Adamant / Jolly
@ Focus Sash
252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
~Sucker Punch
~Taunt
~Swords Dance
~<Situational Move Here>

Start off with Swords Dance. If the opponent attacks you and activates Focus Sash that turn, then Sucker Punch the next turn, because they will most likely try to finish the job. If they don't, then you can try risking another Swords Dance, or Taunting them to force them to attack, so Sucker Punch can do its thing.

As for the last move, you can use any one of the powerful attacks Absol has at its disposal. Psycho Cut will feed off Super Luck, and take care of Absol's Fighting weakness. There's also X-Scissor, Return, or Stone Edge.

Then there's other options like Snatch and Detect/Protect. Snatch can be used as an option against an opponent who's boosting stats as well.

Protect/Detect works well as a first-used move to see what path the opponent is taking, if they are trying to attack you right away. It makes a good scout move.

Or you could be daring with Me First. If used right, it could hit things harder than Sucker Punch can. It's essentially the same as Sucker Punch. If the opponent is attacking you, you attack them first, with the same move at 1.5x power, basically giving it STAB. It's nasty on Dragons trying to Dragon Claw you or something. You could also drop Taunt for Protect/Detect, use it to scout for an attack, then Me First it on the next turn, but that's not advisable.

Me First is more reliable if you're Taunting something that feeds off of physical attacks rather than special attacks. You don't wanna Me First a Mewtwo, aside from the fact that Sucker Punch would be WAY stronger. Using Me First on something like Infernape would be devastating for it, since it's likely to try Close Combat. After one Swords Dance, and at 1.5x power, it's pretty much guaranteed to OHKO. Or using Me First on a Golem's Earthquake, or Machamp's Dynamicpunch.

If you go with Snatch or Protect/Detect, you can invest EVs more defensively, since Speed won't be a factor since all those moves and Sucker Punch have priority.

*Edit:* Screw Me First. It would have been a good strategy, but the move itself has a priority of 0. Dunno why Game Freak did that. I mean the fucking name of the attack is *ME FIRST*. Pretty much makes the move pointless.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh and...

Fuck you Game Freak!

... again


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

*Minor News:*

Zorua-It's name is now...still "Zorua". It's classified as the "Tricky Fox Pokemon". And the move it has "Trickery" is now called "Foul Play".

Zoroark-It's name is still "Zoroark". It's classified as the "Illusion Fox Pokemon". And the move it has "Claw Sharpen" is now called "Hone Claws".

Like I said it's minor news. I don't think their classification changed other then adding "Fox" into it. Names are the exact same, which I'm glad about. The moves are the only real change.

I guess we'll be getting more and more translations as time gets closer to the release of the English version.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2010)

the pokemon black and white website reveled Zorua and Zoroark


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I know. These new battles are kinda like Final Fantasy. Gonna be racking my brain thinking of 3v3 strats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3v3 battles are amazing, best thing Gamefreak could've done.


Your Mewtwo is just fine, his defense is good also.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 7, 2010)

also is seems that the names are no longer capslocked.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 7, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> also is seems that the names are no longer capslocked.



Thank fucking god...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2010)

I was able to obtain this game a couple days back thanks to my emulator.

All english.

Great game. GREAT. 

I can say no less.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Fuck yes thank you no more CAPS LOCK. So happy GAMEFREAK dropped CAPS LOCK.

And ZORUA and ZOROARK were to be expected as well for localized names.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> 3v3 battles are amazing, best thing Gamefreak could've done.
> 
> 
> Your Mewtwo is just fine, his defense is good also.



Hell yeah they are. Just like FF 

And thanks. The top Mewtwo set out of those three has enough Def to, I think, survive a Megahorn from Heracross. At the least, I know that, if Explosion didn't cut the target's Def in half when it hit, an Explosion from a max Atk Metagross wouldn't be able to OHKO it.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Lv24 Latias vs. Lv32 Raticate.

Latias (70%) used Dragon Pulse!
The foe's Raticate (2%) used Crunch!
It's super effective!
Latias' (40%) Def fell!

The foe's Raticate used Sucker Punch!
But it failed!
Latias used Rest!
Latias went to sleep!
Latias (100%) regained health!

Latias is fast asleep!
Latias used Sleep Talk!
Latias used Psycho Shift!
The foe's Raticate fell asleep!
The foe's Raticate is fast asleep!

The foe's Raticate is fast asleep!
Latias used Dragon Pulse!
The foe's Raticate fainted!

The set is a success


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Lvl. 65 Absol (F) - Bashful - Highly Curious
@ Razor Claw
180 HP / 197 Atk / 103 Def / 123 SpA / 103 SpD / 142 Spd
~Slash
~Psycho Cut
~Night Slash
~Sucker Punch

I should add that this is from Pokemon Pearl.  

My original Diamond got stolen, I haven't been able to pick up HG or SS, and I don't do the whole emulator thing. I had quite a lot of well-bred Pokes in that Diamond, too.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2010)

Should I mention that often times special Pokemon like legendaries and the like keep the same names over languages


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Stark said:


> Lvl. 65 Absol (F) - Bashful - Highly Curious
> @ Razor Claw
> 180 HP / 197 Atk / 103 Def / 123 SpA / 103 SpD / 142 Spd
> ~Slash
> ...



That's not bad for a Bashful Absol, but since it's Atk isn't gonna be that great, you might wanna sub Night Slash for Swords Dance since Absol already has Sucker Punch for STAB, or Slash for Swords Dance since it's basically just a Normal clone of Night Slash and Psycho Cut, which you'll wind up using more anyway.

Good thing is that Absol learns all those moves by level up, so it won't cost you anything out of pocket.

Well except for the Heart Scales, but those can be found by smashing boulders


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2010)

replace slash with sword dance or another move and you'll be great 

Night Slash gains 50% power from being the same type as absol


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Mewtwo's Japanese name kicks ass.

Myuutsu


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn Heart Scales are a pain to obtain.

Anyone tried out Shandera in B/W yet? It's the Ghost/Fire chandelier Pokemon. I'm interested in it very much.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Mewtwo's Japanese name kicks ass.
> 
> Myuutsu



it sounds the exact same


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 7, 2010)

This is MINE!!!!!!!

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Stark said:


> Damn Heart Scales are a pain to obtain.
> 
> Anyone tried out Shandera in B/W yet? It's the Ghost/Fire chandelier Pokemon. I'm interested in it very much.



You can find some hidden with the Dousing Machine. I still have that thing registered, though I pretty much found all the hidden items  and the GB sounds as my secondary registered item 

Holy shit that thing has a lot of Sp.Atk, and I'm loving its Evil Eye move. It's a special Ghost move with 50 power that doubles in power if the opponent has a status problem.

Combine that with Will-0-Wisp 



Bioness said:


> it sounds the exact same



I dunno. I think it's pronounced _"my - oo - tsoo"_, rhyming with _"eye - roots - you"_.

Though most other legendaries have almost the same spelling Japense to English. I like Mewtwo's Japanese spelling better


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Holy shit that thing has a lot of Sp.Atk, and I'm loving its Evil Eye move. It's a special Ghost move with 50 power that doubles in power if the opponent has a status problem.
> 
> Combine that with Will-0-Wisp



I do believe Bulbapedia stated that it had the highest Special Attack of all non-Legendary Pokemon. 

In relation, I love Ghost, Dark, Poison, and Psychic types. pek


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Stark said:


> I do believe Bulbapedia stated that it had the highest Special Attack of all non-Legendary Pokemon.
> 
> In relation, I love Ghost, Dark, Poison, and Psychic types. pek



It does. Just 20 shy of Mewtwo's max Sp.Atk, and he has the 2nd highest Sp.Atk in the game  Though Deoxys-N also has more, but only by 11.

It also has base 90 defenses. With that high Sp.Atk, I can invest in bulk while having it still retain monstrous power 

Actually since Burn reduces HP each turn and cuts Atk in half, coupled with Evil Eye's ability when said opponent is burned, I can invest more in Sp.Def, since the Atk cut from being burned will cover Shandera's Defense, while the damage from Burn every turn will make up for the slight Sp.Atk drop.

It's


I also love Psychic, Dark, and Ghost types, and most of all cats, which a lot of them are


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

So you like the Poochyena Parellel, Choroneko?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

I've concluded that my Tentacruel is Russian.

I don't know why. It just feels Russian.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Stark said:


> So you like the Poochyena Parellel, Choroneko?



You mean that Dark cat Pokemon? 

It has more useful stats, and I love Unburden. Combine that with Liechi Berry, Hone Claws, Substitute, and Night Slash - or Petaya Berry, Nasty Plot, Substitute, and...

Wait, no Dark Pulse for Lepardas?  Well Shadow Ball is good too


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I've concluded that my Tentacruel is Russian.
> 
> I don't know why. It just feels Russian.



Comrade.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm also real high on Desumasu & Meguroco.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Mummy is such a trolltastic ability, and its defenses are perfect, and a decent special attacker  Meguroco's final stage looks badass too. Love its Overconfidence ability. I wonder how well Swagger and Foul Play (attacks using the opponent's Atk stat rather than your own) work 

Once my current team reaches Lv35, I'm gonna take on that trainer with the Lv56 Rapidash and some other Pokemon that's probably at Lv50 something.

I'm hardcore like that 

Also I'm a sadist to my Pokemon


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

So does Mummy only activate through direct contact 

I mean, how many Shedinjas have physical moves?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Read this on Bulbapedia:


> In double and triple battles, one can nullify Slaking's Truant ability by using either Skill Swap or Gastro Acid. Several trainers in Pokémon Emerald use this power, including Norman during the player's rematches with him. Cipher Head Evice is the very first Trainer in any game to use this tactic. Without Truant, Slaking can make full use of its impressive stats. This can also be done in single battles by using a contact move on a Pokémon with Mummy.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Lv100 - Overconfidance
Jolly
@ Leftovers
24 HP / 136 Atk / 96 SpD / 252 Spe *(120 Atk / 16 Def)*
----
HP: 337
Atk: 304 *(300)*
Def: 176 *(180)*
SpA: 149
SpD: 200
Spe: 311
----
~Earthquake
~Bulk Up
~Swagger
~Foul Play

*Overconfidence:* Increases the user's Atk stat by 50% of the original stat each time it KO's an Pokemon.

*Earthquake:* 100 power 100 accuracy physical Ground move.

*Bulk Up:* Increases Atk and Def by 50% of each respective original stat with each use.

*Swagger:* Increases the opponent's Atk by 100% its original stat with each use while also confusing it.

*Foul Play:* 95 power 100 accuracy physical Dark move that gains power off the opponent's Atk stat, rather than the user's Atk stat.

I like it


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 7, 2010)

I used a Shandera and it's a potentially amazing Pokemon. Though with 5 weaknesses (but 6 resistances and 2 immunities) if its outsped by a sweeper it could mean bad news.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Stark said:


> So does Mummy only activate through direct contact
> 
> I mean, how many Shedinjas have physical moves?



Question #1: Yes

Question #2: All of them





Stark said:


> Read this on Bulbapedia:



Probably works in double battles too, but you don't wanna hit your own Pokemon with Slaking. Ouch  I'm gonna be training some Pokemon with Gastro Acid though 

Otherwise, Slaking makes good use of Giga Impact, since it has to recharge every other turn regardless


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I used a Shandera and it's a potentially amazing Pokemon. Though with 5 weaknesses (but 6 resistances and 2 immunities) if its outsped by a sweeper it could mean bad news.



This is why it's better to invest defensively. If all else fails, Will-0-Wisp will leave whatever sweeper who KOs it pretty crippled, especially if it's a physical sweeper.

Since it has godly Sp.Atk, mediocre Speed and modest defenses, it's best used as a Will-0-Wisp stall-tank with a monstrous Sp.Atk to back it up. Does not make a good sweeper.

It even further solidifies its role as a psuedo stall-tank with Pain Split. You could also go with Purgatory (Fire equivalent to Zap Cannon) to Burn instead, but Will-0-Wisp is more reliable


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 7, 2010)

Indeed. The Will-O-Wisp/Evil Eye combo can prove to be extremely potent in various situations. 

What's your opinion on Ulgamoth (Bug/Fire) in general?


----------



## Kek (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm pleased with the Ghosts in the Gen. :33

Except for the Water and Ground ghosts.

And I want an Ulgamoth. *___*


----------



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2010)

Cookies said:


> What's your opinion on Ulgamoth (Bug/Fire) in general?



Mothra is totally badass. Butterfly Dance is the best stat-boosting move in the game, period, and Fire Dance is probably the best Fire-type move in the game as well.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 7, 2010)

Level 70 one available after the main story is completed. Or I believe you can get an egg containing a Meraruba somewhere. :WOW


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Indeed. The Will-O-Wisp/Evil Eye combo can prove to be extremely potent in various situations.
> 
> What's your opinion on Ulgamoth (Bug/Fire) in general?



My first instinct is to make it Tiimid and pump all EVs into Sp.Atk and Speed. 328 Speed and 369 Sp.Atk is pretty good, though 299 Speed and 405 Sp.Atk has its uses. I always opt for at least 307 Speed if possible. I'd probably go with:

Ulgamoth - Flame Body
Timid / Modest
@ Focus Sash / Heat Rock / Life Orb
4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
~Fire Dance
~Sunny Day
~Solar Beam
~Bug Buzz / Hidden Power Ground

Fire Dance is its main STAB move and it has a chance of increasing Sp.Atk, which is why I'd choose it over Flamethrower. Sunny Day + Solar Beam not only helps weaken Water attacks against Ulgamoth, but also gives it a great counter against its 2 main weaknesses, Water and Rock. Bug Buzz is its secondary STAB move, or Hidden Power Ground if you're paranoid of fighting Heatran, who resists all these attacks for 0.25x damage and 0 damage.

Life Orb would be best used with Timid, so it doesn't get hit as often while making up for the Sp.Atk drop. Heat Rock helps optimize its use of Sunny Day, while Focus Sash is the preferred item, as it ensures that Sunny Day will be set up.

Wow I just made this up too


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2010)

Ulgamoth is so obviously Mothra, and is going to be really common once competitive battling comes out. Also with Ulgamoth I can one shot all of the Elite Four Pokemon (lvls 71-77) with just 2-3 butterfly dances, however Ulgamoth has only one weakness....

*STEALTH ROCK!!!!*


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

That's why you'll probably see Ulgamoth as a SunnySash lead, to avoid that Stealth Rock damage. I bet you anything the set I listed, or something similar, will be on Smogon soon enough 

Although it'll always be fucked over by either Dragon/Flying or Heatran, depending on whether it goes with HP Ice or HP Ground, or Bug Buzz.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 7, 2010)

Lol some people on smogon always a bitchin' 'bout stealth rock.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

My Dugtrio is a Stealth Rock lead 

Well that's one of its functions. As much as we all hate SR, everyone secretly loves using it


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 7, 2010)

Poor Charizard though.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2010)

Stealth Rock is why I'm so happy Espeon is now the ultimate Anti-Lead. pek


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 7, 2010)

If you think about it Stealth Rock isn't so stealthy.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that moves should become "no miss" against sleeping Pokemon?

I mean, how the hell are they gonna dodge? They're asleep. Having Air Slash miss against a Pokemon who's snoozing is just... embarrassing


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 7, 2010)

I love how ppl at Smogon are raging at Inconsistent when a couple days ago they were laughing at people saying inconsistent Octillery could be banned.

Just goes to show one ability can make or break a pokemon.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Inconsistent Smeargle is god.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Smogon hates Pokemon I like.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

I like Unown for the fact that it's easy to plan out. Timid/Modest. 252 SpA / 252 Spe. Choice Specs / Scarf.

The only question is what HP type


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

The main beef they have against Inconsistent is that it has a chance to freely increase Evasiveness by 2 stages, making the Pokemon incredibly hard to hit. Minimize was banned for it, because after one use, the opponent was annoying to hit.

This is exactly why, when possible, I opt for the Rain Dance + Thunder sets.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

What move is Inconsistent?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 7, 2010)

Different name, same ability.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah it's an ability that activates automatically at the end of each turn, randomly boosting a stat (including evasion and accuracy) 2 stages while lowing a random stat one stage.

It even works if you just switched the Pokemon in, so it's ideal for passing or U-Turning, especially with Substitute, then you can Protect for another free turn of boosting. Smeargle sets are gonna become more interesting with this now.

Assuming it doesn't lower its Speed


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Different name, same ability.



That seems like Acupressure as an ability. Only with a penalty...


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Well Bidoof and Bibarel got more interesting then.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 7, 2010)

I personally love abilities like these. They add such flare to battles.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

I always liked Simple on Bibarel. It makes Double Team more deadly, and Curse. Nice when coupled with Yawn, but free boosting without having to take up a move slot? That's basically like having Acupressure working in the background.

EPIC


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Though it could turn for the worse. Upping attack for Alakazam and lowering Def or SpDef at the same time. :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

One word.

Antagonist :ho


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Not only does Antagonist make a great Inconsistent counter, but it also makes Leaf Storm hax as fuck.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I always liked Simple on Bibarel. It makes Double Team more deadly, and Curse. Nice when coupled with Yawn, but free boosting without having to take up a move slot? That's basically like having Acupressure working in the background.
> 
> EPIC



Acupressure can be used on an ally Pokemon in Double & Triple battles.

Weird.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Antagonist with Close Combat and Overheat.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Stark said:


> Acupressure can be used on an ally Pokemon in Double & Triple battles.
> 
> Weird.



Also can't be used on an ally who's under a Substitute. Makes sense, but also hilarious.

Like Stomp doing 2x damage on Pokemon who use Minimize 



Stroev said:


> Antagonist with Close Combat and Overheat.



If only Infernape had it 

But it can be hacked!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Like Stomp doing 2x damage on Pokemon who use Minimize



Help me, help me!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

Stark said:


> Help me, help me!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Ground/Ghost robot using Fly. 

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK HE IS?!?!?!?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Nowhere near being based on Gurren Lagann though. Even if it had drills, it'd still probably be a reference to Getter or Jeeg. 

Especially when it's part golem anyways.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

We need a pure Electric Pokemon with Levetate


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> We need a pure Electric Pokemon with Levetate



Are....you serious?



)

3-stage, pure Electric Pokemon, with all 3 stages having Levitate.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2010)

Justpoke     .


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 7, 2010)

"There is currently no text for this page" 



Holy shit so they actually made one?   I feel like my mind is linked with Game Freak's 

Another Pokemon that technically has no weakness


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 8, 2010)

Bioness said:


> It was November 20th this was posted



The Bidoofs come marching in Hurah Hurah


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2010)

Stark said:


> Ground/Ghost robot using Fly.
> 
> WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK HE IS?!?!?!?





Stroev said:


> Nowhere near being based on Gurren Lagann though. Even if it had drills, it'd still probably be a reference to Getter or Jeeg.
> 
> Especially when it's part golem anyways.



And designed by an american at that.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Ace Trainer Jamie would like to battle!
Ace Trainer Jamie sent out Lv56 Rapidash! (100%)
Go! Lv35 Dugtrio! (100%)

The foe's Rapidash sprang up!
Dugtrio used Stealth Rock!
Pointed stones hovered around your opponent's team!

The foe's Rapidash used Bounce!
Dugtrio (4.9%) used Earthquake!
It's super effective!

The foe's Rapidash (13%) sprang up!
Dugtrio used Reversal!
Dugtrio's attack missed!

The foe's Rapidash used Bounce!
Dugtrio fainted!

Go! Lv35 Snorlax! (100%)
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Rapidash used Flare Blitz!
The foe's Rapidash (4%) is hit with recoil!
Snorlax (64%) used Yawn!
The foe's Rapidash became drowsy!
Snorlax (70.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Rapidash used Flare Blitz!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Rapidash fell asleep!
Snorlax (76.5%) restored HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Rapidash is fast asleep!
Snorlax used Belly Drum!
Snorlax (26.5%) cut its own HP and maximized Attack!
Snorlax (32.75%) restored HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Rapidash is fast asleep!
Snorlax used Last Resort!
The foe's Rapidash fainted!
Snorlax (39%) restored HP with Leftovers.

Ace Trainer Jamie sent out Lv59 Ampharos! (100%)
Pointed stones dug into the foe's Ampharos (93.75%)

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Ampharos used Thunder!
Snorlax protected itself!
Snorlax (45.25%) restored HP with Leftovers!

Snorlax used Protect!
Snorlax protected itself!
The foe's Ampharos used Thunder!
Snorlax protected itself!
Snorlax (51.5%) restored HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Ampharos use Thunder!
The attack of the foe's Ampharos missed!
Snorlax used Last Resort!
The foe's Ampharos' Static paralyzed Snorlax, it may be unable to move!
The foe's Ampharos fainted!

Justin defeated Ace Trainer Jamie!



Mommy! I didn't die!


----------



## Bioness (Dec 8, 2010)

Justin! I'm disappointed how did you not know about Shibishirasu


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

I skimmed over the Gen V Pokemon and took notice to a few of the ones who caught my eye, but the majority of them are still a blur to me 

And I used to know them all numerically too


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2010)

For Tentacruel stalling, go with Water Pulse. Confusion all the way.

And who was the person with the changing ecchi signatures that posted here?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 8, 2010)

Next discussion: Komatana


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> For Tentacruel stalling, go with Water Pulse. Confusion all the way.
> 
> And who was the person with the changing ecchi signatures that posted here?



Will do and have done! Now to see how well it works 

Sounds unfamiliar. I might know them 



Stark said:


> Next discussion: Komatana



Post link to it nao! 

/might know who it is but didn't invest time into memorizing the Jap names lol


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

Its evolution.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn that thing looks awesome  But holy shit, it's Dark/Steel 

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Mach.
Mach who?

*Spoiler*: __ 




*MACH PAWNCH!*​


----------



## Starrk (Dec 8, 2010)

> Did you know...that Pokémon Black and White are the first Pokémon games to receive a perfect 40/40 score from the gaming magazine Famitsu?



Foreshadowing? 

Maybe they like garbage, literally?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

School Kid Jack would like to battle!
School Kid Jack sent out Lv43 Electrode! (100%)
Go! Lv43 Dugtrio! (100%)

Dugtrio used Stealth Rock!
Pointed stones hovered around your opponent's team!
The foe's Electrode used Rollout!
The attack of the foe's Electrode missed!

Dugtrio used Substitute!
Dugtrio (76%) cut its own HP and made a substitute!
The foe's Electrode used Swift!
The substitute took the damage for Dugtrio!

Dugtrio used Earthquake!
It's super effective!
The foe's Electrode fainted!

School Kid Jack sent out Lv52 Vileplume! (100%)
Pointed stones dug into the foe's Vileplume (87.5%)!

Dugtrio used Earthquake!
The foe's Vileplume (26%) used Giga Drain!
The substitute took the damage for Dugtrio!
It's super effective!
Dugtrio had its energy drained!
Dugtrio's substitute faded!

Dugtrio used Earthquake!
The foe's Vileplume fainted!
Dugtrio (77%) grew to Lv44!

School Kid Jack sent out Lv52 Arcanine! (100%)
Pointed stones dug into the foe's Arcanine (75%)!

Dugtrio used Earthquake!
It's super effective!
The foe's Arcanine fainted!
Dugtrio grew to Lv45!

Player defeated School Kid Jack!


Dugtrio pek


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

Lv100 Starmie uses Surf.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Lv1 Rattata hung on with Focus Sash!
Rattata (1%) used Endeavor!

Rattata used Quick Attack!


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

lol F.E.A.R. 

I love using that for shits and giggles.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

I hacked my own version of FEAR with a Shedinja, because the Battle Tower haxes too much. It made a mockery of my Noctowl, which in my opinion was pretty damn impressive for a Noctowl 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by Pokémon Breeder Albert!
Pokémon Breeder Albert sent out Lv52 Sudowoodo!
Go! Lv59 Noctowl!
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Sudowoodo used Sucker Punch!
But it failed!
Noctowl used Agility!
Noctowl's Speed sharply rose!

The foe's Sudowoodo used Sucker Punch!
But it failed!
Noctowl used Hypnosis!
The foe's Sudowoodo fell asleep!

The foe's Sudowoodo is fast asleep!
Noctowl used Hidden Power!
It's super effective!
The foe's Sudowoodo fainted!

Pokémon Breeder Albert sent out Lv53 Raichu!

Noctowl used Hypnosis!
The foe's Raichu fell asleep!
The foe's Raichu is fast asleep!

Noctowl used Hidden Power!
It's super effective!
The foe's Raichu is fast asleep!

The foe's Raichu woke up!
The foe's Raichu used Quick Attack!
Noctowl used Air Slash!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Raichu fainted!
Noctowl grew to Lv60!

Pokémon Breeder Albert sent out Lv51 Roselia!

Noctowl used Air Slash!
It's super effective!
The foe's Roselia fainted!

Player defeated Pokémon Breeder Albert!





But then in the Battle Tower...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lv50 Noctowl vs. Lv50 Glalie.

Noctowl used Hypnosis!
The foe's Glalie fell asleep!
The foe's Glalie is fast asleep!

Noctowl used Agility!
Noctowl's Speed sharply rose!
The foe's Glalie is fast asleep!

Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Glalie woke up!
The foe's Glalie used Payback!

Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Glalie used Payback!

The foe's Glalie used Ice Shard!
Noctowl's Petaya Berry increased its Sp.Atk!
Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Glalie fainted!

The foe sent out Lv50 Froslass!

Noctowl used Air Slash!
The foe's Froslass hung on with Focus Band!
The foe's Froslass used Crunch!
Noctowl fainted!

Your foe's weak! Get 'em, Lv50 Gliscor!

The foe's Froslass used Ice Fang!
It's super effective!
Gliscor used Aerial Ace!
The foe's Froalass hung on with Focus Band!

*turns game off*





*Spoiler*: _Lucky rat_ 



The foe's Pikachu used Thunderpunch!
Critical hit!
It's super effective!
Noctowl fainted!

Go! Gliscor!
Gliscor used Swords Dance!
Gliscor's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Pikachu used Double Team!
Pikachu's evasiveness rose!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake!
Gliscor's attack missed!

The foe's Pikachu used Quick Attack!
Gliscor used Earthquake
It's super effective!
The foe's Pikachu fainted!





*Spoiler*: _EXTREMELY lucky fish_ 



Noctowl used Air Slash!
Noctowl's attack missed!
The foe's Carvahna used Swagger!
Noctowl's Atk sharply rose!
Noctowl became confused!

Noctowl is confused!
It hurt itself in its confusion!
Carvahna used Bite!

Noctowl is confused!
It hurt itself in its confusion!
The foe's Carvahna used Scary Face!
Noctowl's Speed harshly fell!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl flinched!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl flinched!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl flinched!
Noctowl's Petaya Berry increased its Sp.Atk!

The foe's Carvahna used Bite!
Noctowl fainted!




Though I've seen worse documents of Battle Tower abusing and manipulating the RNG, so then I made this team to get payback on their hax:

Ninjask - No Guard
Adamant
@ Scope Lens
252 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Def / 252 SpD / 252 Spe
~Stone Edge
~Sheer Cold
~Sacred Fire
~DynamicPunch

Shedinja - Magic Guard
Jolly
@ Focus Sash
252 Atk / 252 Spe
~Endeavor
~Shadow Sneak
~Mach Punch
~Pursuit

Sableye - Wonder Guard
Adamant
@ Lum Berry
252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
~Taunt
~Shadow Force
~Close Combat
~Dragon Dance


Undefeated in the Battle Tower so far


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

lol Battle Tower hax. 

I wonder why its so ridiculously hard to win without haxxed pokemon.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Somewhere it's said that the AI has the ability to manipulate the random number generator in its favor. The RNG affects critical hits, move affects, and misses/hits. It's also allowed to see what moves you're using to "simulate strategy" and also they can see your team and make counter teams.

One guy made a team of ALL OHKO moves, and the next battle he was in had all Sturdy Pokemon.

Even my Ninjask has come across bizarre Pokemon, like Focus Sash Latias. Latias' defenses are too great to give it Focus Sash and actually get use out of it, unless you're up against a No Guard Ninjask with Sheer Cold. That _can't_ be coincidence 

I've also seen 3 videos showing its deadly hax


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

Nintendo and GF made Pokemon OP. 

Also that's not "strategy simulation", that's blatant cheating.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

People were arguing it wasn't cheating, just "knowing ahead of time"...

Which in Pokemon is cheating 

Wow Yanmega's almost haxed. My Lv42 Yanmega OHKO'd a Lv52 Victreebel with Air Slash, 2HKO'd a Lv50 Flareon with Bug Buzz after putting it to sleep with Hypnosis, and OHKO'd a Lv49 Kingler with Air Slash.

It's so haxed, it's almost not fun


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

There's a Smogon thread about RNG abuse vs AR. RNG abuse doesn't change the code, but it allows one to manipulate the existing code to give you 100% accuracy Thunder, that always criticals, that always paralyzes, though it's _technically_ legitimate since it doesn't change the game code, but it requires an outside device, much like AR.

While AR can manipulate the code, it should only be considered cheating if it's used to make an unobtainable Pokemon. If you make an all 31 IV Pokemon with Pokesav, give it a total of 510 EVs and give it 4 attacks it can legitimately learn together, it's a legal set. No more cheating than RNG abuse. It's just a means to an end.

I'm not gonna spend weeks hatching eggs trying to get a perfect IV shiny Pokemon. I got too much shit to do to take a DS game that seriously


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

That's too hardcore to bother with. 

Why bother even having real opponents anymore when you can waste your life perfectly breeding to acquire the ultimate Pokemon team to beat the Battle Tower!?!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Exactly  And even then, Pokesaving a Pokemon with perfect IVs and stuff still gets beat by Battle Tower hax, so anything less is almost sure to lose.

Then again, I've caught/bred Pokemon who do good in the Battle Tower. This is my 100% pure bred Machamp:

Lv100 - No Guard
Adamant
@ Leftovers
252 HP / 252 Atk / 4 Def
----
HP: 358
Atk: 394
Def: 195
SpA: 142
SpD: 197
Spe: 147
----
~Dynamicpunch
~Rest
~Ice Punch
~Sleep Talk


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

lol Sleep Talk is pretty rare to find on a Machamp these days. Though Dynamicpunch isn't exactly the most reliable thing around, it serves its purposes.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

It does on a No Guard Machamp, since No Guard makes all attacks used by and against Machamp "no miss" :ho


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 8, 2010)

No guard Machamp with OHKO moves is fun.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

Clever. :ho

Alakazam used Psychic! :ho

Not too many problems with that Machamp, 9 types fall weakness to those moves, and its got enough HP to tank through almost anything. 

I just thought up something else: 
If the Battle Tower gets to see what I got, why can't I use my legendz?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Clever. :ho
> 
> Alakazam used Psychic! :ho
> 
> ...



Alakazam 

Assuming Machamp can survive a Psychic from Alakazam, which is about 0.1% likely, Dynamicpunch could fuck it up, but otherwise it's screwed  It does surprisingly well. It's hard to come across something that can OHKO it. It really shines in 2v2 matches.

At least Latias can be used  But just once I'd like to see an "anything goes" Battle Tower, like Mt. Battle in Collosseum or most battles in Stadium/2


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2010)

Seeing Latias used makes me rage. 

An open Battle Tower would certainly make me happier.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

Just imagine the hax legendz they'd use though 

We should be the only ones allowed to use them to counter RNG haxing


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2010)

PKMN Trainer Dick sent out Deoxys-A!
Go Genosect!
Mewtwo used V-Generate!
Genosect fainted!

You -


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 9, 2010)

Deoxys-A transformed into Mewtwo


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 12, 2010)

New Topic: Nageki and Dageki


----------



## Stroev (Dec 12, 2010)

Hitmonchan and Hitmonlee/Hariyama and Medicham sparring partners.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2010)

Hariyama > life


----------



## Starrk (Dec 12, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> New Topic: Nageki and Dageki


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 12, 2010)

......not that funny


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 12, 2010)

Just wait till the next game comes out.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 12, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> ......not that funny



Somebody else made it. 

Besides, only I can change the Pokemon topic. 

Let's talk about Giaru now.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 13, 2010)

i still haven't gotten this game yet, it's quite sadddd


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2010)

great so it has the power of a 80 power move unable to crit, horrible move


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

But critical hits disregard stat changes and Reflect/Light Screen during damage calculation.

Curse, Iron Defense, Charm, Reflect, and Superpower (side effect) be damned


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

Although critical hits don't disregard your own Atk boosts and your opponent's Def drops, so Screech and Swords Dance still boost it.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 13, 2010)

Mind = Blowed


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 13, 2010)

You know much about Pokemons Justin..... Do you o anyone else knows where to get pokerus in Pokemon Black, i know it's through wild pokemons, but how and where?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2010)

Justin seems to have taken up the position of being the know-it-all, since I've dropped away from the Pokemon section for a while.  MicroSD card got fucked up a while ago, so I haven't been able to play Pokemon White lately.

Also, Pokerus is just completely random. You can get it anywhere from any wild Pokemon, but the chances are very slim.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 13, 2010)

There's also a less accurate(90%) ice version of that move, which can be taught to every ice-type pokemon <.<:


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> You know much about Pokemons Justin..... Do you o anyone else knows where to get pokerus in Pokemon Black, i know it's through wild pokemons, but how and where?



I'm like an encyclopedia of useless info, and video game info falls into that category XD

As Death said, Pokerus is random. You get it from using an attack that makes physical contact with a wild Pokemon who has Pokerus. Once your Pokemon has it, entering battles with that Pokemon and either fighting or running will spread it to the rest of your team. After like a day or two, the Pokerus "infected" status will change to "cured". When a Pokemon is cured, the Pokerus will still affect it, but it won't be able to spread to others.

To fix this, place an infected Pokemon in the PC, where it will stay infected. When you take it out to infect other Pokemon, make sure that the time it's outside of the PC doesn't pass over midnight, cause that's when the Pokerus cures itself 



Death-kun said:


> Justin seems to have taken up the position of being the know-it-all, since I've dropped away from the Pokemon section for a while.  MicroSD card got fucked up a while ago, so I haven't been able to play Pokemon White lately.
> 
> Also, Pokerus is just completely random. You can get it anywhere from any wild Pokemon, but the chances are very slim.



I miss you mang 

Did you see the B/W video of the invincible Shedinja? 



KyuubiKitsune said:


> There's also a less accurate(90%) ice version of that move, which can be taught to every ice-type pokemon <.<:



Sweet  I checked to see if any of these Pokemon had Sniper ability, but nope 


On that matter, Bulbapedia says Sniper turns all critical hits into 4x damage instead of 2x, but Smogon says 3x damage. Smogon is extremely reliable and knows more about the game's inner workings than anyone I've seen play Pokemon, so I'm guessing that Sniper changed from Gen IV to Gen V.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 13, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I'm like an encyclopedia of useless info, and video game info falls into that category XD
> 
> As Death said, Pokerus is random. You get it from using an attack that makes physical contact with a wild Pokemon who has Pokerus. Once your Pokemon has it, entering battles with that Pokemon and either fighting or running will spread it to the rest of your team. After like a day or two, the Pokerus "infected" status will change to "cured". When a Pokemon is cured, the Pokerus will still affect it, but it won't be able to spread to others.
> 
> ...


Thank you Justin....I'll try to get it so i get more EVs from battles...
What do you think about this pokemon? Is it good so far?

: Level 26: HP-72
                    ATTACK-43
                   DEFENSE-46
                    SP.attack-42
                   SP.defense-48
                   SPEED-57


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

If you want quick EVs, the Power Lens, Power Bracer, etc. items are the best, but Pokerus makes that even better. They cost a lot though 

I don't know a lot about Janovy, but from the looks of its base stats it looks like yours is growing pretty standardly, though I don't know it's Nature. I'd suggest the moves Coil, Leech Seed, Leaf Blade, and maybe Gastro Acid, which it learns by level up.

If it had the ability Antagonist, which reverses all stat boosts/drops (I.E. Screech would sharply increase the foe's Defense, while getting hit by Charm would sharply boost Sp.Atk, and using Swords Dance would sharply drop Atk, etc.), I'd probably make a set like this:


Antagonist
Timid
@ Wide Lens / Leftovers
IVs: 30 Def / 30 SpA / 30 Spe
EVs: 40 HP / 148 SpA / 68 SpD / 252 Spe
----
HP: 301
Atk: 167
Def: 225
SpA: 222
SpD: 243
Spe: 356
----
~Leaf Storm
~Hidden Power Fire
~Swagger / Taunt
~Gastro Acid / Leech seed / Taunt


Its HP is purposely set to be able to survive 3 Night Shades / Seismic Tosses. The IVs make its Hidden Power a Fire type with a max base power of 70.

Antagonist is an amazing ability. It allows for Leaf Storm to be its main move. While Leaf Storm is normally horrible in that it sharply lowers the user's SpA, Antagonist makes Leaf Storm _always_ sharply _increase_ the user's SpA, so not only does Jalorda have a powerful Grass move with a STAB base power of 210, but it also sharply increases its own offensive power with every use. Talk about hax.

Hidden Power Fire is the next attack. It hits Steel and Grass types that resist Leaf Storm, and it hits Bug and Ice types which Jalorda is weak to. The only thing it really has a problem with are Heatran and Dragons, but that's where the next two moves come in.

Jalorda's EVs are set for more SpD than Def, because Antagonist makes Swagger sharply _lower_ the foe's Atk while confusing it. It's like Charm and Confuse Ray in one move.

The last attack depends on whether you wanna cripple the opponent by taking away their ability (abilities which might either help them, hinder you, or both) or plant Leech Seed for Pokemon like Heatran or the various Dragon types, while Swagger helps Jalorda stay alive as Leech Seed drains the opponent.

There's also Taunt in cause you fear getting hit by Gastro Acid yourself, which would end this strategy as abruptly as LittleKuriboh ended Yugioh abridged.

The preferred item is Wide Lens, since Swagger, Leaf Storm, and Leech Seed all have 90% accuracy, which all get boosted to 99% from Wide Lens. There's also Leftovers cause it's an all-around useful item.

This Pokemon's ability alone also makes it a great counter for Swords Dancers, Calm Minders, Dragon Dancers, Nasty Plotters, users of Honed Claws, stat Baton Passers, and Pokemon with abilities like Speed Boost, Anger Point, Steadfast, Rivalry, and Inconsistent.

In fact, it's one of the only solid counters for the ability Inconsistent; an ability which has lead to a lot of pwnings at the hands of Bibarel and Octillery single-handedly.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 13, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> If you want quick EVs, the Power Lens, Power Bracer, etc. items are the best, but Pokerus makes that even better. They cost a lot though
> 
> I don't know a lot about Janovy, but from the looks of its base stats it looks like yours is growing pretty standardly, though I don't know it's Nature. I'd suggest the moves Coil, Leech Seed, Leaf Blade, and maybe Gastro Acid, which it learns by level up.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you....... can i be your fanboy?.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn, I think Antagonist might only affect the Pokemon who has it  It doesn't specify on most sites, but there's a chance it doesn't affect all Pokemon on the field. Wish I knew. If it didn't, then Swagger's a no go. Either way, Leaf Storm is still hax 

And you're welcome  You'll wanna fanboy Death more. He knows Pokemon as much as I do, but unlike me his interest in it doesn't fluctuate as much lol


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 13, 2010)

Y'know, every time I eneter this thread I get a headache.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 13, 2010)

Then either learn the know-how or stay lost.

I like it when Justin pulls these strategies, because it means the battles later on when I actually get the games will be more fun.


----------



## Kek (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't mind when the stats are about Gen V pokes, but all the HG/SS stat talk is getting old. :/


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 13, 2010)

Let's talk about Gen III.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

Stats are all the same between Gen IV and Gen V Pokemon, which is how I was able to calculate Jalorda's. Only thing that will change are some strategies involving new moves or abilities, though in general most Pokemon strategies that already exist won't change.

Like Latias. Gen V Latias doesn't make any impressive changes. It learns Honed Claws, which is useless on it. Psycho Shock is a nice move for it, though I doubt that alone will change much. I like my Soul Dew, Dragon Pulse, Rest, Sleep Talk, Psycho Shift set better, because nothing is immune to it, unlike Psycho Shock, useful though it may be.

And regardless what Gen we're in, older Gen Pokes are still relevant. Hell, a new Ability in Gen V made Bibarel and Octillery especially popular 

I don't even look at them in generations anymore. My current team has 3 Pokemon from Gen 1, 2 from Gen 3, and 1 from Gen 4. Didn't even notice till just now 



Drunkenwhale said:


> Then either learn the know-how or stay lost.
> 
> I like it when Justin pulls these strategies, because it means the battles later on when I actually get the games will be more fun.



When the game comes out and Death becomes more active, the strategies will be popping out like crazy, and Smogon will have tons too 

I was originally gonna go with the Water starter, but Dream World Jalorda pretty much trumps the other two D:


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

Groudon was pretty nerfed in Gen III  Couldn't make use of any Fire moves thanks to mediocre Sp.Atk and Dragons were able to wall it for the most part 

But with Fire Punch and Dragon Claw being physical moves now...


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 13, 2010)

Groudon was poop when it was released. 

It was good at Solarbeaming Wailmer.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 13, 2010)

Pokemanz is serious buissness


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

Wailmer 

Hey a Magikarp at +6 Atk can OHKO a Bold 0 HP / 0 Def Kakuna


----------



## Starrk (Dec 13, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Pokemanz is serious buissness



Yes, it is.

No go away.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 14, 2010)

So Justin, have any strategies involving Azumarril or Raichu?

I'm trying to build an Azumarril bred in Gen V, but he doesn't learn Focus Punch in B/W, could you help me out here?

As for Raichu, I know of what I plan on doing with him, I'm just wondering what you might say.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Funny you should ask that. Azumarill happens to be one of the Pokemon I already trained 

I haven't tested the set out too much in competitive battling, but it's fared well. In-game, I had Azumarill go up against a few Pokemon at least 20 levels ahead of it, and it solo'd.

Azumarill - Huge Power
Adamant
@ Leftovers
240 HP / 228 Atk / 20 Def / 20 SpD
~Toxic
~Protect
~Aqua Ring
~Aqua Jet

At Lv100, and if you can get perfect IVs, it'll have 401 HP, 424 Atk, 201 Def, and 201 SpD. Leftovers would normally give it 25 back each turn, but since it has 40*1* HP, it gets back 26 a turn.

If you have Aqua Ring set up, you'll get 52/401 HP back a turn. If you Protect every other turn, that's a free 104/401 (26%) HP recovery without taking damage in between. Protect also works for Toxic stalling along with the over 1/4 HP recovery, then when not using Protect, you can use Aqua Jet backed by over 400 Atk. After you set up Toxic and Aqua Ring, the other two moves are priority, so Azumarill's Speed doesn't matter. There are obviously Pokemon it can't take down, or at least has a harder time, but it can at least cripple most of those that it can't outright KO. I've seen Smogon's Azumarill sets, and this one goes a lot farther.


*Spoiler*: _Example 1_ 



You are challenged by Rancher Marco!
Rancher Marco sent out Lv57 Ambipom!
Go! Lv32 Magneton!

The foe's Ambipom used Nasty Plot!
The foe's Ambipom's Sp.Atk sharply rose!
Magneton used Flash Cannon!

The foe's Ambipom used Nasty Plot!
The foe's Ambipom's Sp.Atk sharply rose!
Magneton used Flash Cannon!

The foe's Ambipom used Double-Hit!
It's not very effective...
Hit 2 times!
Magneton used Flash Cannon!
Critical hit!
The foe's Ambipom fainted!
Magneton grew to Lv33!
Magneton grew to Lv34!

Rancher Marco sent out Lv58 Golduck!

The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Magneton fainted!

Go! Lv31 Azumarill!

The foe's Golduck used Amnesia!
The foe's Golduck's Sp.Def sharply rose!
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Golduck was badly poisoned!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!

The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
It's not very effective...
Azumarill used Aqua Ring!
Azumarill surrounded itself with a veil of water!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck used Zen Headbutt!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
The foe's Golduck fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv32
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Rancher Marco sent out Lv56 Girafarig!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Doublt-Hit!
Azumarill protected itself!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Girafarig used Crunch!
Azumarill's Def fell!
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Girafarig was badly poisoned!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Doublt-Hit!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Zen Headbutt!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!!
The foe's Girafarig used Crunch
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Crunch!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
The foe's Girafarig fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv33!

Player defeated Rancher Marco! 





*Spoiler*: _Example 2_ 



You are challenged by Tuber Jared!
Tuber Jared sent out Lv52 Gastrodon!
Go! Lv33 Azumarill!
*sparkle sparkle*

Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Gastrodon was badly poisoned!
The foe's Gastrodon used Hidden Power!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Hidden Power!
Azumarill protected itself!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Aqua Ring!
Azumarill surrounded itself with a veil of water!
The foe's Gastrodon used Hidden Power!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Body Slam!
Azumarill protected itself!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
The foe's Gastrodon used Body Slam!
Azumarill is paralyzed, it may be unable to move!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
The foe's Gastrodon fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv34!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Tuber Jared sent out Lv53 Gastrodon!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Hidden Power!
Azumarill protected itself!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Gastrodon used Muddy Water!
It's not very effective...
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Gastrodon was badly poisoned!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill is paralyzed, it can't move!
The foe's Gastrodon used Muddy Water!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Rain Dance!
It started to rain!
Rain continues to fall!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
The foe's Gastrodon used Muddy Water!
Azumarill avoided the attack!
Rain continues to fall!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Hidden Power!
Azumarill protected itself!
Rain continues to fall!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua jet!
The foe's Gastrodon fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv35!
Rain continues to fall!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Tuber Jarod sent out Lv51 Gastrodon!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Muddy Water!
Azumarill protected itself!
The rain stopped!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Gastrodon used Body Slam!
A critical hit!
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Gastrodon was badly poisoned!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Muddy Water!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill is paralyzed, it can't move!
The foe's Gastrodon used Rain Dance!
It started to rain!
Rain continues to fall!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Gastrodon used Muddy Water!
Azumarill protected itself!
Rain continues to fall!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% of Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
The foe's Gastrodon used Body Slam!
Rain continues to fall!
The foe's Gastrodon is hurt by poison!
The foe's Gastrodon fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv36!

Player defeated Tuber Jared!


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Example 3_ 



You are challenged by Sailor Marc!
Sailor Marc sent out Lv57 Mantine!
Go! Lv41 Azumarill!
*sparkle sparkle*

The foe's Mantine used Aqua Ring!
The foe's Mantine surrounded itself with a veil of water!
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Mantine was badly poisoned!
The foe's Mantine is hurt by poison!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Mantine used Hydro Pump!
It's not very effective...
Azumarill used Aqua Ring!
Azumarill surrounded itself with a veil of water!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% the foe's Mantine's HP!
The foe's Mantine is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Mantine sprang up!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% the foe's Mantine's HP!
The foe's Mantine is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Mantine used Bounce!
Azumarill protected itself!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% the foe's Mantine's HP!
The foe's Mantine is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Mantine used Hydro Pump!
It's not very effective...
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% the foe's Mantine's HP!
The foe's Mantine is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Mantine used Confuse Ray!
Azumarill protected itself!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% the foe's Mantine's HP!
The foe's Mantine is hurt by poison!
The foe's Mantine fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv42!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill restored 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Sailor Marc sent out Lv59 Pelipper!

The foe's Pelipper used Hydro Pump!
The foe's Pelipper's attack missed!
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Pelipper was badly poisoned!
The foe's Pelipper is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6% Azumarill's HP!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Pelipper used Tailwind!
The tailwind blew from behind the foe!
The foe's Pelipper is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Pelipper used Hydro Pump!
The attack of the foe's Pelipper missed!
The foe's Pelipper is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Pelipper used Hydro Pump!
The attack of the foe's Pelipper missed!
The foe's Pelipper is hurt by poison!
The foe's tailwind tapered out!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Pelipper used Hydro Pump!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Pelipper is hurt by poison!
The foe's Pelipper fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv43

Player defeated Sailor Marc! 




Now if it were to face off against a Magnezone, it's pretty much screwed. Magnezone has great Def, Magnezone has hefty SpA plus a STAB super effective type on Azumarill, and Magnezone is immune to Toxic. Most other Pokemon won't like this Azumarill 

Also if you have Aqua Ring set up and Protect every other turn, it's immune to Seismic Toss / Night Shade KO.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

As for Raichu, I can take a look. That Azumarill wasn't my original design. I came up with it after trying a different strategy, then realizing it sucked. It was a trial-and-error type thing


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Assuming you have Pokemon Battle Revolution, and assuming you can take Pokemon to the Dream World and change their ability to the Dream World ability...

B/W Raichu - Lightningrod
Timid
@ Leftovers / Salac Berry / Petaya Berry
216 Def / 24 SpA / 16 SpD / 252 Spe
~Thunderbolt / Discharge
~Nasty Plot
~Surf
~Magnet Rise / Endure

This Raichu is set to have max Speed, 200 in both Def and SpD, and enough SpA that Nasty Plot can make use of. 444 after 1 Nasty Plot, 666 after 2, and 888 after 3. Of course, those EVs can be played with if you'd rather go more offensive. Focus Sash could make up for the lower defenses, optimizing Raichu's SpA while ensuring at least 1 Nasty Plot.

Thunderbolt is the main attack, though on opponents not even Thunderbolt can take care of, Discharge's slight drop in power, but much greater paralysis chance is nicer.

Nasty Plot is the next move. Without it, Raichu can't do much damage. It's SpA maxes at 279 without a + Nature.

Surf is obtained from Pokemon Battle Revolution, or you could have one Pokesav'd, which Death-kun can totally do. It's a legitimate move for Pikachu, if you frown on using hacks. I could hack the same Pikachu, but I don't have Wifi to trade.

The last move depends on what you wanna do. Magnet Rise will take a lot of Earthquakers / Earth Power users by surprise, and leave them with little other options, it also eliminates Raichu from having any weakness for 5 turns.

Endure is for Salac or Petaya Berry boosting. Salac is more preferred, to boost Raichu to 492, which is only outsped by Ninjask and Deoxys-D, or high Speed Pokemon with Choice Scarf. Petaya Berry is if you're not confident Raichu can Nasty Plot enough to OHKO a lot of stuff.

Leftovers really only works with at least 200 Def/SpD and decent HP, so long as Raichu can OHKO after a Nasty Plot or two. At the least, it provides more longevity than the Life Orb set. And while Life Orb boosts Raichu's attacks 30%, Nasty Plot boosts them by 100%, 200%, and then 300%.

In B/W, Lightningrod also makes you immune to Electric attacks, and when hit by one, SpA increases a stage, so switching it in on a predicted Thunderbolt or something would help it out even more.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

If You can't get that...

Raichu - Lightningrod
Timid / Modest
@ Petaya Berry / Salac Berry
4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Speed
~Electro Ball
~Agility / Nasty Plot
~Endure
~Grass Knot

Electro Ball is a new move that gains power the faster you are than your opponent, which is like a reverse of Gyro Ball. This is where Agility comes in. If it's like Gyro Ball, it will max out at at least 150 power, which makes it 225 with STAB, an easy power to reach with Agility.

While Electro Ball depends on the opponent's Speed, Grass Knot depends on its weight, so you have more options and criteria for dealing damage. Groudon also doesn't like Grass Knot, for obvious reasons.

Luckily, most Ground & Rock Pokemon are pretty heavy, and those light Ground/Water types who are immune to Electro Ball take 4x damage from Grass Knot anyway.

You can either go with Agility and Petaya Berry, sharply boosting Speed while boosting SpA, or Nasty Plot and Salac Berry, sharply boosting SpA while boosting Speed. Grass Knot will hit harder with the latter, but Electro Ball will reach its full power more often with the former, though with the extra SpA boost of Nasty Plot, it might not matter. Agility will help Raichu outrun even Deoxys-S though, and pretty much any Scarfed Pokemon.

With minimum boosts, the stats for each set would look like this:

*Timid + Agility + Petaya Berry:
SpA: 418
Spe: 656

Modest + Agility + Petaya Berry:
SpA: 459
Spe: 598

Timid + Nasty Plot + Salac Berry:
SpA: 558
Spe: 492

Modest + Nasty Plot + Petaya Berry:
SpA: 612
Spe: 448*

From top to bottom, each set shows Speed descending and SpA ascending. IMO the two middle ones are best.

That's what I get from looking on Serebii and Smogon. If I were to actually use Raichu, my ideas might change


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 14, 2010)

still haven't gotten this game yet - i wish i could, so i can have awesome discussion with you of epic life threatening pokemon battles~


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Actually, I don't have B/W either. Haven't even played the emulators or net battles


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

Even if you did John, you come off as the kind of casual player.

It'd be nice to make a million threads for this place though.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

I come off as the freak.

Thought I was over Pokemon 10 years ago. Then Gen III came out


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 14, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Damn, I think Antagonist might only affect the Pokemon who has it  It doesn't specify on most sites, but there's a chance it doesn't affect all Pokemon on the field. Wish I knew. If it didn't, then Swagger's a no go. Either way, Leaf Storm is still hax
> 
> And you're welcome  You'll wanna fanboy Death more. He knows Pokemon as much as I do, but unlike me his interest in it doesn't fluctuate as much lol


lol, i think my HP is very good with my Javory considering him being level 24...


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 14, 2010)

Could someone tell me how early/late in the game is Victini available?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 14, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Could someone tell me how early/late in the game is Victini available?



You can get it very early (in Hiun City / third gym leader) but you need the Liberty ticket which isn't available anymore.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, so is it an event Pokemon? 
The ticket doesn't matter, I've got no qualms using a hacked one.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> lol, i think my HP is very good with my Javory considering him being level 24...



Wait, is he Lv24 or Lv26? 

Anyway Mismagius, who has the same base HP as Janovy, has 75 HP at Lv26 with 0 HP EVs. If those stats you posted of Janovy were from him at Lv26 and with 0 HP EVs, his HP IV would be between 19 and 22.

If he was at Lv24 with that 72 HP, that's more than Mismagius at Lv24, which has 70 HP. So either it has 31 HP IVs and a few HP EVs, or less HP IVs and a lot of HP EVs.

Probably about 20+ HP IVs


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm buying both versions so I can Pokesav Pokemon on one and trade them to the other, once the new Pokesav program for Gen V comes out.

Otherwise if I Pokesav them on the game directly, I won't get the Pokedex data


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, that's a pretty good idea, tell me, where did you learn so much about Pokemons?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a program that's originally for NetBattling. It's a program that connects to the internet to battle other people online with Pokemon you customize yourself. You pick the Pokemon and the 4 moves they can use on the first page. It has a list of the Pokemon's moves to pick from. On that page you also pick its held item.

Then there's a button labeled "Expert...", click it and it becomes more complex.

On the expert window, you see the Pokemon's 6 stats laid out in a vertical line, with a box next to each stat. Inside the box is a number between 00 and 31, which you can change manually. This number is the stat's Individual Value, or IV. As you lower the IV number, the stat lowers, and vice versa.

Next to that is the Pokemon's Nature changer. When you change the nature, a *+* and *-* appears next to the two stats the nature effects, showing the rise/drop in each respective stat.

Below that you have the Pokemon's 1 (or 2) Abilities, one of which you highlight to be the Pokemon's ability for the battle. Below that you pick the Pokemon's gender and if it's shiny or not.

Next to the Nature generator, is the Pokemon's level generator. This changes the Pokemon's current level. The stats listed are the stats the Pokemon would have at the current level the generator shows, so changing the level will change the stats accordingly. Below that is where you pick the Pokemon's Hidden Power type. As you manually change the IVs, the Hidden Power's displayed type and power will change. Changing the Hidden Power's type manually will automatically set it to the default power of 70, and will change the Pokemon's IVs to show what IVs it would need to have for that type and power combination. This is great for either finding out what your Pokemon's Hidden Power is, or finding out what IVs you need for the desired Hidden Power.

Below that is the EV editor. There you can take from the pool of 510 EVs and distribute them to the stats as you see fit. This action also changes the Pokemon's displayed stats. I set the Pokemon to Lv100 in the editor, change the Nature and EVs around till I get the displayed stats I want. Once I get that, I punch in those values in Pokesav, and viola!

I have the exact same Pokemon on my game :ho

Since I can no longer use it to battle online due to system errors, I just use it to plot stats.

It also works great for comparing stats. I just went to Mismagius' stat editor to figure out Janovy's HP values, since Seribii says Mismagius and Janovy have the same base HP.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 14, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Wait, is he Lv24 or Lv26?
> 
> Anyway Mismagius, who has the same base HP as Janovy, has 75 HP at Lv26 with 0 HP EVs. If those stats you posted of Janovy were from him at Lv26 and with 0 HP EVs, his HP IV would be between 19 and 22.
> 
> ...


How can you see IVs? He is level 26, i wrote wrong.:S... I don't seem to get IVs man..... I am trying to train him but nothing, i wish there is some kind of tutorial on internet.:S...


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

To show you what it looks like, I'll use my Latias as an example.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> How can you see IVs? He is level 26, i wrote wrong.:S... I don't seem to get IVs man..... I am trying to train him but nothing, i wish there is some kind of tutorial on internet.:S...



There's no way to see the IVs in the game  And I can't figure them out for you either. You can find out a Pokemon's IVs if you know what EVs they have. If you go to Serebii.net and go through its Pokedex, it tells you what Pokemon gives what EVs for you to keep track of them. It's kinda long and tedious, since you have to the tracking part manually. Serebii only tells you who gives you what 

Or if you have a lot of Rare Candies and your Pokemon hasn't battled any Pokemon yet (meaning it has no EVs so far), you can save, spam the Rare Candies till your Pokemon is at at _least_ Lv50, then use  to figure out what IVs it has. Then when you're done, you can turn off the game so you get to keep the Rare Candies.

Works best if you have an AR for Rare Candy hax


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 14, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> There's no way to see the IVs in the game  And I can't figure them out for you either. You can find out a Pokemon's IVs if you know what EVs they have. If you go to Serebii.net and go through its Pokedex, it tells you what Pokemon gives what EVs for you to keep track of them. It's kinda long and tedious, since you have to the tracking part manually. Serebii only tells you who gives you what
> 
> Or if you have a lot of Rare Candies and your Pokemon hasn't battled any Pokemon yet (meaning it has no EVs so far), you can save, spam the Rare Candies till your Pokemon is at at _least_ Lv50, then use  to figure out what IVs it has. Then when you're done, you can turn off the game so you get to keep the Rare Candies.
> 
> Works best if you have an AR for Rare Candy hax


Thank you, i am reading serebii right now.... I have some rare candies saved up.... Thank you for all your help..xD


----------



## Menace (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh hey guys what did I miss?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

Still nothing.

Serebii's IIV calcuator didn't work for me last time, and I only keep an estimate of what EV's to get, like simply beat a lot of so and so mon for a certain stat, but never the exact amount.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

The IV calculator only works if you have the exact number of EVs put into the equation, and if you have the right level, stats, and nature. Unless the Pokemon is around Lv80, the IV values will only be 50% right. 

Like a Lv50 Rayquaza with 110 Def and 0 Def EVs will either have 30 or 31 Def IVs, since either value will result in 110 Def at Lv50. At Lv100 you see the difference.



Kazekage Gaara said:


> Thank you, i am reading serebii right now.... I have some rare candies saved up.... Thank you for all your help..xD



Dunno what I'd do without it  And you're welcome


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Justin, I'll think about Azumarril. As for Raichu, I'll think about that as well. I'll need to look more into that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 14, 2010)

Or if you really want to find out the Pokes IV's then you can you certain berries to remove the EV's and you'll be left with and EV less Poke.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm looking at Triple battles and a water type team.

Politoed gets Drizzle as it's dream world ability, while Seaking gets Lightningrod. And that's about as far as I can go because I'm trying to find a teammate fast and strong enough to counter Grass type attackers since Lightningrod basically protects both my teammates as long as Seaking is in the middle. (Barring Discharge)


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

No prob Dw  Now for an even greater challenge...



Tried making a slideshow Sonic sig, but this is as far as I got. Not only did the pic editor shrink all the pics, which were all originally 500x550 pixels, but it removed the transparencies I worked so hard to give them. When I tried them as transparent, they just layered on top of each other and it looked like a mess


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Never mind. I fixed it.

Sort of


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm...


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

These were the original 10 that I had sized equally and made transparent.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















They lost some quality when the generator had to size them down from 500x550 to 450x495 ;<


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 14, 2010)

Ah, that they did. 

Its not terribly bad though.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

At least now I could make an animated gif by taking screen shots of a youtube video 

Lol, 10 frame limit -__-


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 14, 2010)

Only 10 frames? 

lol taking 10 screenies seems too tedious to me.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Making the images transparent with Paint was even more tedious  At least I can pause the vid every frame, or 2. 10 frames won't take me far


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 14, 2010)

sonic talk in Pokemon thread ? 

Continue


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

Got all the main Sonic themes from the 3D platforms in my sig now 

Wish I knew how to do a playlist to save space


----------



## Kev (Dec 14, 2010)

I heard there was an english patch, anyone know how it is?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2010)

Freaking great from what I hear.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 15, 2010)

Now Steelix is steel from what I can see
But he's also got a little bit of *iron*y
A Hydro Pump or Surf will pretty much fuck it
But Fresh Water will keep it from kicking the bucket


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Justin, got any suggestions for a triple battle team with Drizzle Politoed and Lightningrod Seaking?

Drizzle Politoed summons rain, and Lightningrod Seaking absorbs electric attacks. Agility helps with Seaking's speed, and it learns Ice Beam and Signal Beam to handle grass types...

What other partners do you suggest I could use?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd suggest a fast Pokemon who can learn Rain Dance, in case someone brings in a Hippowdon, or Abomasnow, or Tyranitar, etc., or has a weather move of their own.

Zapdos sounds best. Yeah it's legendary, but it's fast, it's immune to Ground, it can learn Rain Dance, and it could make use of Thunder thanks to Drizzle and high SpA. It can also make use of Light Screen to provide an even more solid defense.

It could also utilize Thunder Wave against tougher opponents, and when you have a turn to do so, Thundering your own Seaking for a SpA boost doesn't sound too bad. I think Politoed can learn Fake Out, which would provide a nice opportunity.

Or you could give Zapdos Free Fall. I'm sure you saw that video I posted where the dude made an invincible Shedinja in a triple battle. In that battle, Rayquaza, used to counter Sandstorm and Hail from killing Sheddy, used a move where it removed itself from the battle for a turn, dragging Voltolos with it. It then slammed Voltolos down on the second turn. While the move itself wouldn't pack as much punch coming from Zapdos, it serves to remove an opposing team's threat from the field for a turn to buy you needed time, while gaining STAB.


Or there's also Blissey.It can also utilize Thunder, and has all sorts of useful moves, like Skill Swap, Helping Hand, Charm, Thunder Wave, Rain Dance, Calm Mind, Softboiled, Protect, and most importantly, Healing Beam, which is like a Recover you blast at other Pokemon.

What makes it especially useful is its Dream World ability, Healing Heart. If you place Blissey in the middle, it has a 30% chance at removing status from both your other Pokemon each turn.


There's also , who has Hydration, which heals all status problems if it's raining.

First off, it's fucking fast. Max 427 Speed. It can get things done before anyone else has a chance to stop it. It's also Bug, which is protected from Fire thanks to the rain, and its weakness to Rock is covered by your team mates. it also makes a good combatant against Grass types.

It also has decent HP, which when combined with its high Speed, makes a great user of Life Gamble, or . Shuckle be damned.

It also learns Acid Bomb, which has a 100% chance of lowering the opponent's SpD 2 stages.

Or Bug Opposition, which has a 100% chance of lowering the opponent's SpA one stage, and the SpA of any adjacent Pokemon, so if you hit the middle one, all of them are losing SpA.

Its Speed also makes it a good user of Me First, if you're willing to combine with Protect for scouting.

It can also learn Guard Share from an egg, which takes both its Def and SpD, and the Def and SpD of the selected opponent, adds them together, and then divides them evenly, which will really fuck the opponent up, since it has a base 40 Def and base 60 SpD. This works well on bulky walls, and especially Shuckle, if you don't want Life Gamble.

It also has a base 100 SpA, so it can be more offensive with Bug Buzz. And it _can_ Baton Pass, but that's an egg move as well. It could use it in conjunction with Substitute, a pinch Berry, and any combination of Double Team, Agility, and Power Swap to pass to something else that benefits from the rain and can benefit your team, like Blissey.

While it can't learn Thunder, it _can_ learn Rain Dance, and can make itself annoying with Protect as well. There's also Yawn, but unless you have a way to use it without being KO'd before doing something else, wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Justin reccomend me a good Cradily, Mamoswine and Xatu moveset plz.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 16, 2010)

Which version are we talking? The Xatu set you posted before got me thinking so that'll be easy. I made a Cradily set before, but I did that when I was a noob.

Mamoswine... now that is a challenge


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, the one I made in the Rating thread. I feel that it's good, but I've got a feeling that it's still a juivenile move stock.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 16, 2010)

That Xatu was actually pretty good. The only juvenile type move was Attract. The only advantage Attract has is that hardly anyone has Pokemon holding Destiny Knot, because no one uses Attract 

Xatu also learns Confuse Ray, which not only works on any gender Pokemon, but unlike Attract, where the opponent has a 50% chance to do nothing or attack, Confuse Ray has the same effect, only the opponent also hurts itself on top of not attacking.

But Wish is better still. Psychic and Overheat form a nice combo, and U-Turn is good for attacking while escaping after Overheat ruins its SpA. If you use Wish right before you U-Turn, the Pokemon you switch into will get the Wish in case the opponent attacks it.

But I might be able to find something better


----------



## Stroev (Dec 16, 2010)

I was contemplating on Wish. And right now I currently have Fly as a 4th move if only for not wanting an HM bitch to drag around.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 16, 2010)

I got Geodude and Pelliper to be my HM slaves. Waterfall is a move I actually use so I have a Feraligatr and Gyarados for that.

The best way to train without flying is to hang in Saffron and keep calling a gym leader over and over again. They have schedules when they'll battle you, and you can battle them over and over as long as it's still morning/noon/night.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 16, 2010)

I was just about to order pkmn black when I read this "DSi Enhanced" sounded good at first but when i got to the point where it said the game WONY WORK ON AMERICAN AND EUROPEAN DSI and XL...

I got pretty annoyed and have to ask here why?

what have they included in this "DSi Enhanced" for this game?
wont i be able to play the game at all not even like if it had been a lite?

is this to prevent regionfree? is there a way around this?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 16, 2010)

This article gives a brief overview of DSi and its "Enhanced" counterpart. 

Mainly its a hardware issue, though I have read in other places that DSi Enhanced is cross-compatible (mostly.)


----------



## Akatora (Dec 16, 2010)

but what is there in this game that use this function?


by any chance can you elaborate on the mostly?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 16, 2010)

Generally speaking there are little uses of anything really. 

There is yet to be determined the major usage of an "enhanced" feature that Nintendo might try to throw into the mix. People speculate that it could be for the camera, (inserting your own picture into the trainer card, for example), or quite simply something that the original DS systems could not handle performance-wise, so they decided to stick it into the "Enhanced" category.  

There is a possibility it could be neither of these and it is highly plausible that Nintendo is simply doing it to boost sales of the DSi and its games before the anticipated release of the 3DS in the upcoming year. Any additional features they include could be minimal, and there is yet another possibility that a feature may be present in one region, but not in any others, hence the enhanced format but no present features.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2010)

You guys should play Pokemon Flare Red.

It's some epic shit.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 17, 2010)

What's that? O.o


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

I want this game already


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 17, 2010)

You still have to wait alot of months..)


----------



## Akatora (Dec 17, 2010)

Seriously?
Seriously!?

man am I starting to get annoyed over this

Bought a used ds lite yesterday (with half a year's gurantee)  they promised me it's been tested and it works

I get home yesterday and try opening it and no "stick" was included -_-
so went there today and gained an apology aswell as a stick

now i try starting a game on it and It can't read the games...

HURAA!!! Huraa???.... NOT!!!

So the ds i might be able to play pkmn black on will have to be traded here up to christmas and I'll have to DEMAND that they test it infront of me


still it's better than it happening 6 months from now where i can do nothing but this here is just plain annoying


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 18, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Seriously?
> Seriously!?
> 
> man am I starting to get annoyed over this
> ...


Don't buy used ones, buy a new one, everything will work better..


----------



## Akatora (Dec 18, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Don't buy used ones, buy a new one, everything will work better..



THe problem is i need a ds or ds lite to play these games and I don't want to pay more than at max 700 kr(new dsi= 1100 kr atm)

I suppose i may try looking online as my next try(the problem there is it's harder to get refounds if stuff doesn't work


besides it's for this game and making stuff easier + lending to friends to have multiplayer options.


anyway I got my money back for it so well see when i'll get one and pkmn Black


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, I have a similar problem, I'd settle for a dslite even, but that's about 230pln while a new one is twice the price.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 18, 2010)

well problem solved

buying a new one that get delivered to my door the 28'th of december price 881 kr


180 kr more to get 1½ year longer gurantee and get a new machine and free delivery just sealed the deal


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a DS lite, it is amazing!


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2010)

@Akatora I take it you're Danish, Swedish or Norwegian?:ho


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 18, 2010)

Foreign currency.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 18, 2010)

all of the elite four members pokemon are all of the levels

48-48-48-50


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh holy shit it's Tobi.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 18, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Oh holy shit it's Tobi.



Read the username.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh so naive.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 19, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Read the username.


Oh holy shit it's Tobi in disguise.


----------



## Burke (Dec 19, 2010)

Tricky tricky :ho


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 19, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Tricky tricky :ho





Pesky Bug said:


> Oh holy shit it's Tobi in disguise.



Ok... one little slow remark doesn't make me slow or like Tobi. He's made thousands upon thousands of slow post here. Don't compare me as him.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 19, 2010)

Jυstin said:


>



It was *ANTI* tobi35


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 19, 2010)

A little known fact; "anti" actually means "instead of" or "in place of", as defined in the ancient Greek language, rather than meaning "opposing", which is its mistranslated modern meaning. In other words, "anti" refers to a replacement for something, rather than its enemy.

So *antitobi35* really means *in place of tobi35* 

If a lot of Christians knew this, their entire belief of the "Anti Christ" would be shattered completely.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 19, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> A little known fact; "anti" actually means "instead of" or "in place of", as defined in the ancient Greek language, rather than meaning "opposing", which is its mistranslated modern meaning. In other words, "anti" refers to a replacement for something, rather than its enemy.
> 
> So *antitobi35* really means *in place of tobi35*
> 
> If a lot of Christians knew this, their entire belief of the "Anti Christ" would be shattered completely.




Even when it's not about Pok?mon you make my head hurt. 

Also, I'm playin' through White again, this time with an English patch and I can say I have a new all-time favourite character. Charles from Hodomoe City, the first triple battle. "I am a man in love. I am Charles." He started triple battling to impress the girls. xD

I would so love to watch a series about his life.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 19, 2010)

well ordered pkmn BLack yesterday along with a DS lite

THe DS should be here the 28'th the game however Is more in the unknown 

though i expect to have it within a month



I doubt anyone can tell me this yet but lets see


Do you guys think i'd experience any problems communicating between a european White game on a european dsi and a japanease black game on a european ds lite?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought Japanese games would only work on a Japanese DS? At least that's how I remember it. But if there's a way to cheat and bypass that and get the game working in the first place, it should connect.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> A little known fact; "anti" actually means "instead of" or "in place of", as defined in the ancient Greek language, rather than meaning "opposing", which is its mistranslated modern meaning. In other words, "anti" refers to a replacement for something, rather than its enemy.
> 
> So *antitobi35* really means *in place of tobi35*
> 
> If a lot of Christians knew this, their entire belief of the "Anti Christ" would be shattered completely.



Yes, but in linguistics there is a process known as shift in denotation, in which a word attains new meanings in time, and eventually can even completely lose its original meaning.

Hence the modern use of anti is not invalid or mistranslated, it is just the origins of the word and has some resemblence to the original meaning.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 19, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Even when it's not about Pokémon you make my head hurt.



It just comes from studying old books in their original language and context. And I feel honored to be the cause of your pain 



Nois said:


> Yes, but in linguistics there is a process known as shift in denotation, in which a word attains new meanings in time, and eventually can even completely lose its original meaning.
> 
> Hence the modern use of anti is not invalid or mistranslated, it is just the origins of the word and has some resemblence to the original meaning.



In this case though, it's not just a shift. It's a complete 180 spin. What people believe "anti" to mean now is the complete opposite of what "anti" originally meant. It would be like changing the meaning of "burn" to mean "freeze".

It's especially confusing for people who read the Bible. As I said, in the original Greek language, from which it was written, "anti" means "instead of", so when people plug in the modern meaning, which you can't do with a book that old, the message they interpret is completely different, and in this case, the polar opposite.

The word will only lose its original meaning if we allow it to, as many already have. Just like we allowed "ass", "dick", and "bitch" to deviate from their original meaning into something generally shunned, and we turned the acronyms S.H.I.T., a fertilizer company, and F.U.C.K., Fornication Under Consent of the King, into offensive terms.

People empower the wrongness of these words by reacting as if they are offensive in the first place, jumping on a word like, "He said a bad word!". They don't realize it's not the word. It's the context in which the word is used. It's not what they _say_. It's what they _mean_. I take being called an idiot and being called an ass with the same offense cause, in that context, they mean the same thing. I don't care what word they use.

My grandmother scolded me for saying dick, when just before, she called something shit


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 19, 2010)

Y'know, it's weird. Just last Wednesday our English lecture, 9 AM in the morning for a good 20 minutes was about gay people and how the word "gay" originally meant "happy". And that homosexuals voted to be called "gay" give or take 70 years ago.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> It just comes from studying old books in their original language and context. And I feel honored to be the cause of your pain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Language is a process I don't think we should despise those shifts, it is how the language evolves and even if we are linguistic puritans, we take part in it unconciously. As for the Bible example you gave, I love how Bible is probably 80% misunderstood due to bad translation, and the fact that the original scripts were in arameic, which is the most ambiguous language in the universe


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2010)

Akatora, why not just wait for the 3DS + Pokemon Black/White, all of which come out in March? :/ That's what I'm doing. I wouldn't waste money on buying the Japanese version of the game + buying a system just to play it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 20, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Akatora, why not just wait for the 3DS + Pokemon Black/White, all of which come out in March? :/ That's what I'm doing. I wouldn't waste money on buying the Japanese version of the game + buying a system just to play it.



Especially since you can emulate it on your PC. I am myself torn between waiting for the 3DS and buyng an old DSlite or DSi.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Especially since you can emulate it on your PC. I am myself torn between waiting for the 3DS and buyng an old DSlite or DSi.



Exactly. And also, if you have an Acekard, R4, etc. you can emulate Black/White on ANY DS. And it doesn't matter what country the DS came from. I was playing White on my American DSi XL with my Acekard. 

And even if you don't have a kind of flashcard, you can still emulate it on the PC regardless. 

And to be honest... the english release is only about 3 and a half months away. There's not that much of a wait left. :/


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 21, 2010)

Nois said:


> Language is a process I don't think we should despise those shifts, it is how the language evolves and even if we are linguistic puritans, we take part in it unconciously. As for the Bible example you gave, I love how Bible is probably 80% misunderstood due to bad translation, and the fact that the original scripts were in arameic, which is the most ambiguous language in the universe



That's why I have a leg up on the Biblical studies. You should see the wars that are waged even between Christians 

Especially when they believe in talking snakes like Harry Potter. Even in the English, it calls the beast in the garden a serpent, and that serpent is later directly stated to be the Devil. It was more of a metaphor, like we use to call someone a "snake in the grass". We don't mean they're an actual snake 

I'm not against linguistic evolution. I'm actually the opposite. I use "anti"'s modern meaning, though I know it has more than one meaning, and in older context, its modern meaning doesn't apply. My argument over controversial words is that most of the words themselves are not offensive. What makes them offensive is the context in which they're used. If they're said in an offending way.

I've learned to never try arguing that with old people. They stick to one meaning and that's it, too stubborn to look into context


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> That's why I have a leg up on the Biblical studies. You should see the wars that are waged even between Christians
> 
> Especially when they believe in talking snakes like Harry Potter. Even in the English, it calls the beast in the garden a serpent, and that serpent is later directly stated to be the Devil. It was more of a metaphor, like we use to call someone a "snake in the grass". We don't mean they're an actual snake
> 
> ...



Yup, pragmatics is a bitch But I've trained my grandma to stfu on the subject of language in the Bible Even gave her Milton's Paradise Lost, after which she commented that Satan was a poor fella:ho

On a different, more Pokemanz related note, Tried to play my Black version the other day and realized that I can't stand not being able to read the dialogues. Even though I hardly ever read them in other games now, the first time with a new game, I always read them.

Guess it's the 3 month wait for me.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 21, 2010)

There should be a move that freezes the opponent on contact.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Akatora, why not just wait for the 3DS + Pokemon Black/White, all of which come out in March? :/ That's what I'm doing. I wouldn't waste money on buying the Japanese version of the game + buying a system just to play it.



The japanease get way more events

I got a DSI XL and soon the ds lite to

3ds and white/black in march?


don't know about the 3ds but i believe it's fall 2011 for europe that the B/w games arrive and I don't intend to wait that long atm where I can allow myself to import it. 

I plan to but the european edition of pkmn white, who knows if i'll buy a 3ds or not(bought the XL on the release date  )


i'm buying the ds lite for these reasons:

To play japanease pkmn black
to make transfering pkmns faster
to have another ds to lend friends to play multiplayer
Have the option of advanced games if I deam them interesting


I already played pkmn black on emulator on my pc, but only to test the game and it has passed to my liking and i won't play it that much more on the emulator(haven't played it for 2 months) sinze the time used there is wasted compared to in ds games



Oh yeah guys Serebii mention a new event for america

where you can get the 3 dogs in January as shiny to get the Zorak


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Justin I just started to play pokemon heart gold I choosed Cyndaquil.
He is a bold nature and is quick to flee. 

He haven't had a battle yet. What and where should i train.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2010)

Akatora said:


> The japanease get way more events



It's a nation of geeks... Read it several times

But yeah, I get your drift.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 21, 2010)

Akatora said:


> The japan*ease* get way more events
> 
> I got a DSI XL and soon the ds lite to
> 
> ...



          .


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 22, 2010)

Akatora said:


> where you can get the 3 dogs in January as shiny to get the Zorak



It looks like you have to battle them in order to get them.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 22, 2010)

This is what pokemon is doing with all of the games, cards, and anime:


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Justin, I'm thinking about primarily doing Little Cup during the 5th generation. With the Evolution Stone and a lot of new toys to play with, Little Cup won't be all hyper-offensive like it was in the 4th gen. There will be a lot more balance and varieties of teams to create.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 23, 2010)

My Team for BW:

1. Rankurusu-
2. Daikenki- 
3. Victini- 
4. Shibiirudon- 
5. Wargle- 
6. Hihidaruma-  (With Daruma Mode)


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 23, 2010)

.... I don't get it...


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 23, 2010)

Same here.

I thought someone here might get it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm blank, too.


----------



## Kek (Dec 23, 2010)

I get it. 

It was a montage to Smugleaf, the name given by the fandom, and how its better than the official name 'Snivy'.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 23, 2010)

Kek said:


> I get it.
> 
> It was a montage to Smugleaf, the name given by the fandom, and how its better than the official name 'Snivy'.



Smugleaf is and always will be a better name for Tsutaaja than "Snivy"


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2010)

Without the English starter names, we never could've had...

Solid Snivy

Revolver Oshawott

Tepig Boss

So yeah.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 24, 2010)

Hiya guys. I am trying to breed my Typlosion to get a freshly new Cyndaquil. The problem is, my Typlosion is male, so my question is, will Cyndaquil appear if i breed it. I heard that only the female one will get hatched. For example, if you have  female Typlosion and breed it with male Blaziken, Cyndaquil will appear because Typlosion was female. Will i get a cyndaquil if i breed it with someone if Typlosion is male?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 24, 2010)

No, whatever female you use will show up. Well, the lowest evolved form anyway. Just use Ditto


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 24, 2010)

I just caught Ditto.. Thanks anyway..


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 24, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys. I have been working on my Quilava....

lvl 25..

Bold nature. ->Quick to flee

HP:65
Attack:39
Defense:41
SP.attack:46
Sp.Def:39
speed:55
I will start to train with pokerus and one of the Power items. I was thinking about freshly hatched Cyndaquil too. So is my Pokemon god for lvl 25?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2010)

These are your Quilava's IVs based off what they should be at level 25 with a Bold nature and 0 EVs in all stats.

#156 Quilava [Bold]
IVs: 4 - 7 / 28, 29 / 16 - 19 / 4 - 7 / 6 - 9 / 29

They are some intervals there because I don't exactly know how many EVs are in each of your stats. So it's guessing the IVs between those numbers based on what the stat is and what it should be at that level with or without a certain amount of EVs.

In any case, your Quilava has good Attack and Speed IVs. It's pretty lackluster in all it's other stats though.

If you can tell me how many EVs are in each stat though, that would be great. Then I could recalculate it for you.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> These are your Quilava's IVs based off what they should be at level 25 with a Bold nature and 0 EVs in all stats.
> 
> #156 Quilava [Bold]
> IVs: 4 - 7 / 28, 29 / 16 - 19 / 4 - 7 / 6 - 9 / 29
> ...


Other stats are low because i am training him in Attack and speed right now. Well, i was sloppy and didn't see how many EV's there are. Anyway i just caught Ditto and breed it, and got a little Cyndaquil, so i will train him in SP. attack, then will train my Hoothoot...


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Without the English starter names, we never could've had...
> 
> Solid Snivy
> 
> ...



I love you


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 24, 2010)

the name of the monkey trio revealed

Pansage,Pansear and Panpour


----------



## Bioness (Dec 24, 2010)

April 17, 2011 is the date this will be released (unofficially), sorry if it's been stated


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> I love you



I'm glad someone liked the puns.


----------



## Mαri (Dec 25, 2010)

Bioness said:


> April 17, 2011 is the date this will be released (unofficially), sorry if it's been stated



I was hoping for March


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 25, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I was hoping for March



I'm hoping for February


MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Bioness said:


> April 17, 2011 is the date this will be released (unofficially), sorry if it's been stated



Where'd you get that from?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 25, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Where'd you get that from?


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Fuck, I was hoping you were pulling that out of your ass. I was expecting a March release.

That's right when I should be starting to worry about my finals....


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 25, 2010)

Does any of you think that there's going to be an evolution for Kokoromori in the next Generation?

They did that for Golbat.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2010)

I wonder for how many generations will they go. But seeing how this is Pokemon, they might go Final Fantasy on it's ass.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> I wonder for how many generations will they go. But seeing how this is Pokemon, they might go Final Fantasy on it's ass.


Yea.. I don't watch anime but i like the games.. Btw, merry christmas..


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2010)

So I finally got Pokemon White up and running. This time, I decided to just run with whatever I liked when I saw it, ending up with this team. 




I knew I was going to get my flying saucer thornball from the very start though. That thing is awesome.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 25, 2010)

Golbez said:


> So I finally got Pokemon White up and running. This time, I decided to just run with whatever I liked when I saw it, ending up with this team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, this is just weird... o.o.. I had that team the very first time i played Pokemon White. o.o


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2010)

Huh, that's interesting. Great minds think alike?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 25, 2010)

Yea, we are aren't we.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Yea.. I don't watch anime but i like the games.. Btw, merry christmas..



Well I was talking about the games' generations in comparison to FF games Although I get the feeling FF wins this, because every major installment is basically completely different game with the same title. Pokemon seem to be aiming at having maaaaaany generations from what I see.

And Merry Christmas


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Delibird, Official thread.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> I wonder for how many generations will they go. But seeing how this is Pokemon, they might go Final Fantasy on it's ass.



depends how many species of animals/plants/fungi/mythical/bactria there are/have been


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2010)

Bioness said:


> depends how many species of animals/plants/fungi/mythical/bactria there are/have been


Teddy Roosevelt mon


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 25, 2010)

They have Pokemon that look like karate fighting humans now. I can't even consider them as Pocket Monsters. I just can't.

They will go on forever.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2010)

Just you wait till them Japanese make version-specific mons, one a spermatozoon and the other an ovum...


----------



## Golbez (Dec 25, 2010)

Ice cream pokemon.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 25, 2010)

Nois said:


> Well I was talking about the games' generations in comparison to FF games Although I get the feeling FF wins this, because every major installment is basically completely different game with the same title. Pokemon seem to be aiming at having maaaaaany generations from what I see.
> 
> And Merry Christmas


Yea, there will be many of them. Plus generation 5 pokemon sucks(some of them)


----------



## Stalin (Dec 25, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> They have Pokemon that look like karate fighting humans now. I can't even consider them as Pocket Monsters. I just can't.
> 
> They will go on forever.



Human shaped pokemon have always been a staple


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2010)

Golbez said:


> Ice cream pokemon.



The things I would do to that Pokemon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> They have Pokemon that look like karate fighting humans now. I can't even consider them as Pocket Monsters. I just can't.
> 
> They will go on forever.


oh please they no difference than Hitmonchan,Jinx,Mr.Mime or Machoke. 






Golbez said:


> Ice cream pokemon.


that a icicle pokemon


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 25, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh please they no difference than Hitmonchan,Jinx,Mr.Mime



Jynx doesn't look like a humanoid to me.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 25, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Jynx doesn't look like a humanoid to me.


Bipedal, walks upright? Outline in the shape of a... human? 

Looks humanoid to me.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 25, 2010)

Sleigh Rider said:


> Bipedal, walks upright? Outline in the shape of a... human?
> 
> Looks humanoid to me.



yeah, *to you*. not to me


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 26, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Jynx doesn't look like a humanoid to me.



It has boobs, so I consider Jynx humanoid 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> The things I would do to that Pokemon.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh please they no difference than Hitmonchan,Jinx,Mr.Mime or Machoke.



True that Hitmonchan, Machoke, and Jynx all wear clothing like humans, but they're not born that way. They evolve into that. Hitmonchan and Mr. Mime just don't look human because of the shape of their heads, not to mention those freakish shoulder shapes. Machoke looks the most human, but his face looks far from it. 

But those two fighting types, their karate robes look too real and fit too normally with their type for me to look at them as Pokemon. They look like human-shaped muppets. I mean looking at them made it seem like I was looking at some strange people  Even Jynx doesn't look _that_ human. For one, she has no defining point between her head and torso, no neck, and her eyes and mouth look too cartoony. Though I've always looked at her almost the same way as these two. Her overall strangeness just kinda overshadows it.

These two look so normal, it's hard to see them as Pokemon. I still like them all the same. Just saying


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 26, 2010)

Dageki and Nageki are Bert and Ernie from Sesame Street.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2010)

Exactly! Muppets


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 26, 2010)

What's wrong with muppet themed pokemon?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't seen those, but sounds sorta creepy to me


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 26, 2010)

Ms. Piggy as a pokemon.

Get her mad and she'll beat the hell out of you.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2010)

Make me a Lynx Psychic/Dark Pokemon and I'm ok with shits


----------



## Bioness (Dec 26, 2010)

Ummm these guys hardly look human


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 26, 2010)

THATS IT!! I'VE DONE MY BEST TO IGNORE THIS, BUT I WANT THE GAME NAOO!!!!!!

Does anyone know the release date for US/canada?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

Serebii still only says spring 2011 for U.S. and Europe.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2010)

> A flier at GameStop has revealed information on the American release  of Pokémon Black and White Versions. The flier showed a release date of  Sunday, April 17, 2011. This release date follows previous release  patterns for Pokémon games, increasing its authenticity. This release date was previously leaked for a short while by CVG, a site that has previously reported on eventually true rumors.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 26, 2010)

So April eh.... 

another third of the year to down then.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 26, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Serebii still only says spring 2011 for U.S. and Europe.



n***a i can't wait that long. you know what.... i'm gonna go to the warehouse and steal one of them....


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 26, 2010)

I was reading about that artice on Bulbapedia's forums, and the discussion brought this up:


That is, appearantly, a holiday card from The Pokemon Company, with a 2011 calender on it.  March 4th and March 6th are highlighted.  It's being speculated that the 4th will be the premiere of the Best Wishes anime, and the 6th will be the release of the Black and White games.  

That would fall into the previous pattern of the last two generations having their anime premiere a couple of days before their games release.  There was 4 day gap between the Hoenn saga and R/S, and a 2 day gap between the Sinnoh saga and D/P.  Further strengthening it is the fact that the 6th is a Sunday, which is the day that all Pokemon games are generally released on.

Now, that's a whole lot of speculating, so it's in no way any more likely to be true than the gamestop rumor, but it's a good theory.  Lets hope it's true.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 26, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I was reading about that artice on Bulbapedia's forums, and the discussion brought this up:
> 
> 
> That is, appearantly, a holiday card from The Pokemon Company, with a 2011 calender on it.  March 4th and March 6th are highlighted.  It's being speculated that the 4th will be the premiere of the Best Wishes anime, and the 6th will be the release of the Black and White games.
> ...



That sounds perfect! Just in time for when a finish college.

But, if I don't get it by then people are gonna start dying


----------



## Kek (Dec 26, 2010)

I want this game nowww


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 26, 2010)

Is that a serious question, or are you just saying people should just do that until it's released?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah because I could tell you where to DL it. 

Also, there's too much speculation/theories on the release date.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 26, 2010)

It's gonna happen.  It was right around this time last year that we started seeing stuff like this for the upcoming HGSS release.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 26, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Is that a serious question, or are you just saying people should just do that until it's released?



It's a serious question >.>


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 26, 2010)

I could get you a rom for the games, but they're completely untranslated.  I know for a fact that there are almost completely fan-translated ones out there, I just don't know where to find them.  Is that okay?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

Distribution of ROMs are illegal though. You're going to jail, both of you. 

But I could find the completely translated patches, maybe even prepatched rom locations, but then again they might be incomplete version of the translations.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Distribution of ROMs are illegal though. You're going to jail, both of you.
> 
> But I could find the completely translated patches, maybe even prepatched rom locations, but then again they might be incomplete version of the translations.



Everyone knows it's fine as long as you say you'll buy the game when it comes out


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

Too bad those people had their legs bea by aluminum bats shortly after.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't need legs to play Pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd make a joke about THE MAN stabbing fingers, but I'll concede. Touch'e.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

I had some doubts about getting the games for this new generation. But after thinking about it I decided I'll get these games when they're released here in the U.S.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 26, 2010)

I wouldn't skip a new generation, something good always comes out of it.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I had doubts because I didn't like some of the new pokemon designs, we JUST had HG/SS/PL not very long ago, and I was so busy when I first found out about B/W that I thought I would not be able to play them or do much of anything for myself because of my schedule. 

I've recently gotten some free time for the next few months so I'll be able to play them.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 27, 2010)

You guys should brief me about this since I went on hiatus


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

Holy Shit.

I just realized Nattorei has 10 resistances, 1 immunity, 3 neutral, and two super effective types against it. With +100 in both Defenses, and has Curse/Gyro Ball/Payback.

Defs using this guy at some point.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 27, 2010)

Kek, I missed you  can you give me a quick summary about 5th gen?


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you mean plot or game mechanics? Because I've been careful not to spoil the plot for myself, but for the game itself, its set in the Unova region which is loosely based on America/NYC with 150+ new pokes. The theme is nature vs Technology. There's Triple Battles and the Dream World where you can do a bunch of cool stuff like get items and catch older generation pokes through your computer. Its just like the other games, but better. 

I'm really not sure what you want to know though


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 27, 2010)

That's good  what about some Pokemon? I've seen like 5


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 27, 2010)

Churine, Chillarmy, Zorua (of course ), Shikijika, Emonga, Reshiram, and Melloeta are so cute  along with the starters of course


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2010)

Good news, Marion and I are going out today and I'm gonna get a new microSD card. This means I can finally play White version on my DS again, since my old microSD fucked up.  I had already clocked 160 hours on it though.  I can't wait to see how much time I'll spend on the actual game. 



Kek said:


> Holy Shit.
> 
> I just realized Nattorei has 10 resistances, 1 immunity, 3 neutral, and two super effective types against it. With +100 in both Defenses, and has Curse/Gyro Ball/Payback.
> 
> Defs using this guy at some point.



This is why I was training a Nattorei.  The thing is fucking awesome. It also has the strongest Gyro Ball in the game with 0 Speed IVs. It can use Curse to make Gyro Ball stronger, it can have Power Whip too, and it can set up entry hazards like Spikes and Stealth Rock, or annoy to death with Leech Seed. Also, if you give it the Rugged Helmet hold item, and factor in that it's ability is a copy of Rough Skin, the opponent loses 26% of it's max health just by using a contact move against Nattorei.

So yeah, this thing is automatic OU.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2010)

Gigaiath​
Click on the pic to check it out more. It's a pure Rock-type, the last part of a 3-stage line, and has a pretty good Attack/Defense stat. They even further complimented this by having it only learn 2 Special Attack moves. It also has Sand Power as it's Dream World ability, which ups the power of Rock, Ground, & Steel moves by 30%. It can also be bred to know Heavy Bomber, which I suppose is pretty good. All I know is, I want one.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems pretty badass


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 27, 2010)

Stark said:


> Gigaiath​
> Click on the pic to check it out more. It's a pure Rock-type, the last part of a 3-stage line, and has a pretty good Attack/Defense stat. They even further complimented this by having it only learn 2 Special Attack moves. It also has Sand Power as it's Dream World ability, which ups the power of Rock, Ground, & Steel moves by 30%. It can also be bred to know Heavy Bomber, which I suppose is pretty good. All I know is, I want one.


These things' pre-evolutions are annoying to take out since they have Sturdy.  

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 27, 2010)

march 6 US release confirmed


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 27, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> march 6 US release confirmed


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2010)

Also, this link too for March 6th confirmation.



I thought I'd get to be the first person to post it. Oh well. That's what I get for going out.


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> march 6 US release confirmed


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 27, 2010)

BAM!

I was right, bitches.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 27, 2010)

After awhlie, these starters have become my second favourite set of starters by far.





> This is why I was training a Nattorei.  The thing is fucking awesome. It also has the strongest Gyro Ball in the game with 0 Speed IVs. It can use Curse to make Gyro Ball stronger, it can have Power Whip too, and it can set up entry hazards like Spikes and Stealth Rock, or annoy to death with Leech Seed. Also, if you give it the Rugged Helmet hold item, and factor in that it's ability is a copy of Rough Skin, the opponent loses 26% of it's max health just by using a contact move against Nattorei.
> 
> So yeah, this thing is automatic OU.



Mind = Blown

Definitely adding to team



> march 6 US release confirmed



I am pleased


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 27, 2010)

Each release since D/P has been localized earlier and earlier.  D/P didn't release until late April, Platinum came out late March, Hg/Ss came out mid March, and now B/W are coming out early March.  It's nice to see the localization length keep getting shorter and shorter.

And it's crazy to think that we'll be playing B/W in just over two months.  It really is pretty close.


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

More english names for the new pokes are coming in on serebii.



> First is Minccino (in Japan; Chillarmy) and second is Gigalith (in Japan; Gigaiath). In addition to this, there is also Sandile (in Japan; Meguroco), Bitzle (in Japan; Shimama), Pidove (in Japan; Mamepato), Klink (in Japan; Gear) & Darmantian (in Japan; Hihidaruma)


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 27, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> march 6 US release confirmed


Excellent. The only question now is where one can pre-order themselves copies of Black and White



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> After awhlie, these starters have become my second favourite set of starters by far.


You've got to admit though, their stats aren't so great.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 27, 2010)

Hiya guys.. Check this out..

Typlosion:Bold nature, quick to flee

HP:130
Attack:87
Defense:92
SP ATK:110
SP. DEF:84
Speed:117

LVL 44.


And i have a Quilava trained in SP. atk

Quilava: rash nature, quick to flee
LEVEL:16
HP:44
Attack:28
defense:25
SP. ATTACK:41
SP. DEFENSE:22
SPEED:35

what do you think?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 27, 2010)

All these new english names sound better than Snivy, Oshawott, and Tepig.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 27, 2010)

I knows its been shown already but!!!



AHHHHHHHHHHHH  *foams at the mouth*

*
POKEMON!!!!*


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems like only yesterday we were all gawking at the starter's silhouettes.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 27, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> You've got to admit though, their stats aren't so great.



I can work with Jalorda and Daikenki, but Embuo is a lost case


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 27, 2010)

mijumaru is still derpish.... right?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 27, 2010)

Pidove sounds like some kind of swiss pie.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 27, 2010)

Interesting how some of the names turned out, as usual. Some didn't change, others got completely revamped.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't like Hihidaruma's name.

I knew they were going to keep Munna's name.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2010)

'No matter what you chose, the game will be the same'

I'd like the gender to influence the gameplay


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah Munna was a given. But Darmanitan isn't terrible, though for the Pokemon and its design, Hihidaruma was fun to say. 

If the gender influenced gameplay, there'd be some interesting features in Pokemon.


----------



## valerian (Dec 27, 2010)

Hihidaruma sounded so much better.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 27, 2010)

The new English names don't really feel right to me. I must be too used to the Japanese ones.

Meguroco is now Sandile...can't believe I didn't see that, "dile" was obvious but I was thinking "Desert" would be in there somehow. Wonder what the evolutions will be.

Overconfidence is now Moxie...I liked it when it was Earthquake Spiral. Moxie is nice though.

Pidove...why the fuck does it have "dove" in it's name. It's a Pigeon.  

Klink...what was wrong with Gear? Suited it much better really. Gigear and Gigigear will probably have "Klink" in them.

I have no real problems with any of these...it's going to be a pain to start remembering them all though.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 27, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Klink...what was wrong with Gear? Suited it much better really. Gigear and Gigigear will probably have "Klink" in them



Kilnk
Kligear
Klikligear



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I have no real problems with any of these...it's going to be a pain to start remembering them all though.



I like the Japanese names better and will always call them by their japanese names.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> More english names for the new pokes are coming in on serebii.


yeah they awesome much better than the shitty japanese ones.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 27, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Kilnk
> Kligear
> Klikligear
> 
> ...



I doubt they will have "gear". Klink is "gear". So "Gi" and "Gigi" will be changed with something or left as is.

I'll be calling them by their English name as everything else, just need to start memorizing them. Still sometimes forget about Snivy and that.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't like Chillarmy. Instead of calling it Minccino they should of just kept it as it is.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought Chillarmy suited it well. It was sorta cute. But hey, we have to see these names in the NA release of the game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 27, 2010)

We'll all get used to the names eventually.  The same exact thing happened when D/P came out, but after a while, people just came to accept them.

I will miss Hihidaruma, though....


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, I haven't decided if I'll nickname them all as their Japanese names, or just accept the English ones yet.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm one of those people that doesn't nickname his Poke.


----------



## Kek (Dec 27, 2010)

Neither do I. But that might change if I can't stand the English names, which I'm sure I will for the most part.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Kek said:


> Yea, I haven't decided if I'll nickname them all as their Japanese names, or just accept the English ones yet.



It's only a 5 letter limit now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> It's only a 5 letter limit now.



For nicknames? I'm certain that's still just the Japanese versions considering it was like that in Diamond and Pearl but when the English versions for those came out you could nickname them more than five letters.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> For nicknames? I'm certain that's still just the Japanese versions considering it was like that in Diamond and Pearl but when the English versions for those came out you could nickname them more than five letters.



Yep. Somebody named named their Mijumaru Chrli.


----------



## Kek (Dec 28, 2010)

Hopefully that's just the Japanese version of the game. The English have always had an 8-character limit to the nicknames IIRC. Granted, that still won't be enough for many of the Japanese names.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

They better keep Nageki and Dageki's name.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2010)

The new english names are hilarious.

My favorite would have to be moxie for overconfidence.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2010)

A lot of people bitch about the English names now, but once the games are released and two or three months have passed people will start bitching at anyone who still uses the Japanese names because "LULZ THE ENGLISH NAMES ARE SO MUCH BETTER YOU IDIOT!!!"

It's happened before and it will happen again.

I, for one, love a lot of the English names and love the Japanese names still.

Anyway, now that I've got my new microSD card, it's time to play more Pokemon White.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 28, 2010)

Jason's right, I've witnessed this before


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 28, 2010)

The only reason people dislike English names is because they can understand them. Most don't know Japanese so they can't translate jack and they just sound better to 'em. There're probably Japanese folk who think the Eng names are better.

Take Tsutarja and Snivy for example, they're a combination of the same words but in different languages yet people were going on at first how Tsutarja was better.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 28, 2010)

To be honest, I think Snivy is a cute name


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Kilnk
> Kligear
> Klikligear


i kinda hope they are Klink,Klank and Klunk


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 28, 2010)

At least it ends my confusion on Waruvile and Waruvial.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> The only reason people dislike English names is because they can understand them. Most don't know Japanese so they can't translate jack and they just sound better to 'em. There're probably Japanese folk who think the Eng names are better.
> 
> Take Tsutarja and Snivy for example, they're a combination of the same words but in different languages yet people were going on at first how Tsutarja was better.



I don't care about that shit, I want Smugleaf

But yeah, honestly, all this is gonna fade and we'll be ok with 'em English names.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Cookies said:


> At least it ends my confusion on Waruvile and Waruvial.



Even though it says Waruvile I will always call it Waruvial becuase thats what it looked like when I first saw the word.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2010)

Klink

Klank 

Kerklunk

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Klink
> 
> Klank
> 
> ...



Klink 

Klank 

Klunk

only if that was to be true.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

I've looked at Kaburumo and it really looks like it shouldn't evolve into Chobomaki. It doesn't look like anything as a pre-evolve form for it. It doesn't have the armor.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Even though it says Waruvile I will always call it Waruvial becuase thats what it looked like when I first saw the word.


I still get confused while playing the game as to which they'll send out, though it becomes a little more obvious which will be sent out depending on the trainer I'm battling.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> I've looked at Kaburumo and it really looks like it shouldn't evolve into Chobomaki. It doesn't look like anything as a pre-evolve form for it. It doesn't have the armor.



Kaburomo evolves into Shubarugo when traded for a Chobomaki and vice versa 
it steals Chobomaki's helmet


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah it just steals its fancy helmet look. 

Basically you just trade the two and they both evolve.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Kaburomo evolves into Shubarugo when traded for a Chobomaki and vice versa
> it steals Chobomaki's helmet



It doesn't make sense!!! I don't get it!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> It doesn't make sense!!! I don't get it!!!


One ditches the armour and becomes a ninja and the other picks up the armour and becomes a knight. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> One ditches the armour and becomes a ninja and the other picks up the armour and becomes a knight. It's not rocket science.



Wait, Kaburumo evolves into Chobomaki and then it evolves into Shubarugo? If so, what evovles into Agirudaa?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Wait, Kaburumo evolves into Chobomaki and then it evolves into Shubarugo? If so, what evovles into Agirudaa?



no, no, no you got it wrong
Kaburumo -> Shubarugo 
Chobomaki  -> Agirudaa 

they are two different evolution lines


----------



## Gentle Moonlight (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh this game looks exciting. I most likely am going to buy it.
The starter I'm choosing is Oshawott. ^_^;


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 28, 2010)

The ONLY difference (and relation) between the species is that the armor is transferred. If you look at Shubarugo, it looks like a Kaburumo, only with the armor on Chobomaki. 

Agirudaa looks like an evolved version of Chobomaki, only without the armor, since it was given to Shubarugo.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm calling it right now.

Enbuoh will be Emboar.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I'm calling it right now.
> 
> Enbuoh will be Emboar.



I argee.


*Spoiler*: __ 



unless they call firhog

_Fire & Hog_


----------



## valerian (Dec 28, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> I argee.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That just sounds terrible.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2010)

Still hoping for ganonpork


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 28, 2010)

Ganonpork is too absurd for it imo.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> That just sounds terrible.



That was the first thing I came up with.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 28, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Still hoping for ganonpork



Ganonpork


----------



## Stroev (Dec 28, 2010)

Ganonboar


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Still hoping for ganonpork



Zelda and Pokemon..I love it


----------



## Akatora (Dec 29, 2010)

my game arrived today
so was wondering before i open the plastic is there a way to confirm it's real? and not a fake


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 29, 2010)

Akatora said:


> my game arrived today
> so was wondering before i open the plastic is there a way to confirm it's real? and not a fake



where did you get it from? if you ordered it from play-asia or amazon it's most likely real, if it's from ebay... just open it


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

So guys, Pokemon White is still awesome. Though now I'm playing my HeartGold ROM, since I can finally continue it. I'm about to go to Kanto. 

After I do some stuff in HG I'll keep training in Pokemon White. I'll have lots of stuff to trade over to my English copy when it's finally released. 



Akatora said:


> my game arrived today
> so was wondering before i open the plastic is there a way to confirm it's real? and not a fake



If you ordered it from somewhere online, it's real. Unless you were foolish enough to order it from some obscure website that no one but you has ever heard about. There haven't been any reports of fake games coming from anywhere.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 29, 2010)

from ebay after looking through the neative and neutral feedbacks of the seller (99,7% positive) and more than 2100 trades

none mentioned fake games, only lost shipment and slow shipment


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

Then it's probably safe to go ahead and open it.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Dec 29, 2010)

Am I the only enjoying the lack of HM is those games? 
These are the only games where I have no HM slave  
I used 'cut' 2 times, surf and strength 2-3 times too (and it wasn't even needed)


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't played the emulators, but I will probably enjoy the lack of HMs too


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I'm calling it right now.
> 
> Enbuoh will be Emboar.


his prevo probably gonna be called Phapig.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I haven't played the emulators, but I will probably enjoy the lack of HMs too



You can also import the Japanese version. The real copy of the game.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

I dunno how to do any of that stuff. I'm not too computer savvy  so I'll just wait for it to come out


----------



## valerian (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Wait, there are no HMs in Black and White?


----------



## sasuki-chan (Dec 29, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Wait, there are no HMs in Black and White?


there are HM (5-6), they're just not as necessary as in the others versions


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me. The only HMs I don't mind using are surf and fly. The others are just terrible.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Sounds good to me. The only HMs I don't mind using are surf and fly. The others are just terrible.



Totally agree


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I dunno how to do any of that stuff. I'm not too computer savvy  so I'll just wait for it to come out



It doesn't require computer proficiency, it's ordering the Japanese version of the game from a site like Amazon or PlayAsia or something.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have the money to order it


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 29, 2010)

Which reminds me, I should probably set my pre-order for the game soon.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

You can already pre-order?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys.....


I've heard that when breeding pokemon from foreign country and the one from your country can result in more chances of hatching a shiny pokemon, like Typlosion(US) breeding with Ditto (JAP).

So mi question goes: does it matter which pokemon  is from foreign country. Does it mean that just Ditto has to from foreign country? Or Typlosion or wathever pokemon you are breeding with him can be?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

Omg, really?  I have a Jap Ditto..I must test this theory


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 29, 2010)

Epic Mafia



*Kiri Amane said:


> You can already pre-order?



Yep:


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Omg, really?  I have a Jap Ditto..I must test this theory


IYea, test it, but i wonder can Typlosion be jap. and Ditto eng. or Typlosion has to be ENG and Ditto JAP


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like Pokemon Gray is coming out soon too.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hey guys.....
> 
> 
> I've heard that when breeding pokemon from foreign country and the one from your country can result in more chances of hatching a shiny pokemon, like Typlosion(US) breeding with Ditto (JAP).
> ...



One of the Pokemon has to be a foreign Pokemon. It doesn't matter which one. It's called the Masuda Method and it's been around for a long time. 

The Masuda method is possible due to coding Masuda programmed into the games. If, in the Pok?mon daycare, the game recognizes one of the Pok?mon as having a different home location as the other, the chances of having a shiny Pok?mon in the egg will increase to 1/2048 instead of the usual 1/8192. This increases the odds by four times. 

So yeah, there you go.

It was for Gen 4, and it's currently being tested if it also works in Gen 5.

The downside to this method, though, is that using the Masuda Method negates the 50% chance of passing down the nature of a parent holding an Everstone.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> One of the Pokemon has to be a foreign Pokemon. It doesn't matter which one. It's called the Masuda Method and it's been around for a long time.
> 
> The Masuda method is possible due to coding Masuda programmed into the games. If, in the Pok?mon daycare, the game recognizes one of the Pok?mon as having a different home location as the other, the chances of having a shiny Pok?mon in the egg will increase to 1/2048 instead of the usual 1/8192. This increases the odds by four times.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it really helps as some people recalled.. I will have my chances with that method, i am a shiny hunter..;D.. In pokemon sapphire i was surfing alongside i was going to that abandoned ship, and found shiny pelliper, i didn't know what that means then, but i catched it. I was really surprised, chances of finding one are 1/8192


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Yeah, it really helps as some people recalled.. I will have my chances with that method, i am a shiny hunter..;D.. In pokemon sapphire i was surfing alongside i was going to that abandoned ship, and found shiny pelliper, i didn't know what that means then, but i catched it. I was really surprised, chances of finding one are 1/8192



There's also the chaining methods from DPPt in order to find shiny Pokemon hilariously easily, but you can find out about that pretty easily. It's just something to consider sometime.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There's also the chaining methods from DPPt in order to find shiny Pokemon hilariously easily, but you can find out about that pretty easily. It's just something to consider sometime.


Yea, i found 1 shinx while chaining..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2010)

i already knew the masuda method but i been lazy to try it.


does the masuda method  still exist in in the 5th gen?

if i transfer one of my japanese ditto's to black wend it reach the U.S will it still count as a foreign pokemon?  



Death-kun said:


> It was for Gen 4, and it's currently being tested if it also works in Gen 5.
> *
> The downside to this method, though, is that using the Masuda Method negates the 50% chance of passing down the nature of a parent holding an Everstone.*


wow really ,that really sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i already knew the masuda method but i been lazy to try it.
> 
> 
> does the masuda method  still exist in in the 5th gen?
> ...



It's being tested if it works or not. It's not sure yet, but hopefully it does.

But yes, it would still count as a foreign Pokemon. Because it's coming from a Japanese game.

And yeah, it really does suck.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 29, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Looks like Pokemon Gray is coming out soon too.



I doubt that, they just barely released BW.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

Gray will likely come out three months or so afterward.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> There's also the chaining methods from DPPt in order to find shiny Pokemon hilariously easily, but you can find out about that pretty easily. It's just something to consider sometime.



I've chained so much, it's pathetic, but I have yet to find a shiny


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm still trying to take in the amazing news that I won't need to waste a party slot on an HM slave anymore. :33


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2010)

I stopped chaining after the first time i hit 40, and then the chain reset on me.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

Ironically, I came upon a shiny Meditite on my Pearl on my way to the town where Cynthia is from. Right in the thick grass right behind where the Psyducks where. Unfortunately for me, I had no Pokeballs  Oh, and it was my first time heading that way too.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Ironically, I came upon a shiny Meditite on my Pearl on my way to the town where Cynthia is from. Right in the thick grass right behind where the Psyducks where. Unfortunately for me, I had no Pokeballs  Oh, and it was my first time heading that way too.


Hhahahahaha, talk about bad luck..xD


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

That would suck more if it were a black Rayquaza.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd kill myself


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2010)

I've found two shinies in my Pokemon career so far. A Horsea in FR and an Oddish in Ruby


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

That Meditite was my first one that I've encountered and of course, with my luck, I didn't get it .


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

In pokemon sapphire i was surfing alongside i was going to that abandoned ship, and found shiny pelliper, i didn't know what that means then, but i catched it. I was really surprised, chances of finding one are 1/8192.. This was my first.. My shiny Ho-oh when Hear gold got out was my second one. Then i had to buy  a new ds..


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

I have found shiny pokemon as well. Though they were only common pokemon like Golbat, Tentacool, Wingull, and Drowzee. Never any legendaries.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

You don't need to be sad, I've only seen one and didn't even catch it


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 29, 2010)

sasuki-chan said:


> there are HM (5-6), they're just not as necessary as in the others versions



Mind = Blown

I caught a shiny geodude in emerald. I raised it to become a badass Golem that fought in the battle frontier Good times

Question is the B&W trainers/gym leaders any difficult to battle against. I read that their elite four only use level 48 pokes


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 29, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Question is the B&W trainers/gym leaders any difficult to battle against. I read that their elite four only use level 48 pokes


The Leaders are pretty easy, even more if you got type advantage. Each Leaders Pokémon are 4 levels higher than the previous, I think.

And yeah, the E4 use 3 48's and a Level 50 as their ace. But the final boss of the main story's ace is an amazing 4 levels higher. And after beating the main story, NPCs' Pokémon jump to Level 65.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> The Leaders are pretty easy, even more if you got type advantage. Each Leaders Pok?mon are 4 levels higher than the previous, I think.
> 
> And yeah, the E4 use 3 48's and a Level 50 as their ace. But the final boss of the main story's ace is an amazing 4 levels higher. And after beating the main story, NPCs' Pok?mon jump to Level 65.



This is actually really disappointing. Makes you wonder how the games got a 40/40 score from those guys.

Maybe I'll pick Ganonpork and battle with all the odds against me


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

Ganonpork pek I don't even know which one is Ganonpork, but I love it because it features a Zelda reference


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I have found shiny pokemon as well. Though they were only common pokemon like Golbat, Tentacool, Wingull, and Drowzee. Never any legendaries.


i never found a shiny and i have spen over 500 hours in both ruby and in platinum.


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2010)

The Leaders/E4 levels were worrying me too, since a lot of the pokemon this gen don't evolve until the 40s-50s. And Sazandora doesn't evolve until level 64.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 29, 2010)

Caught two shinies.

Ace as fuck.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

I found a shiny Ho-oh!.. Then i had to buy a new DS..


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> You can already pre-order?


Yes. 

Also I'm excited for Shiny Raikou January 3 at Gamestop. pek


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2010)

Hopefully the GameStop near me will give it away, unlike the Jirachi Giveaway.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine's usually pretty dependable, I got a Deoxys from there before. 

A friend of mine got Jirachi from there I believe as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Ganonpork pek I don't even know which one is Ganonpork, but I love it because it features a Zelda reference


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope the Gamestop near me has that Raikou.


Caught a Shiny Raticate in Pearl at night and I still have it.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey, guys. If i use Soft reset until i get a shiny pokemon, and i turn off my ds to fill the battery, or to rest, will the chain be broken?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Which reminds me, I should probably set my pre-order for the game soon.





*Kiri Amane said:


> You can already pre-order?



lol, I made my preorders back in August.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 29, 2010)

I squealed. Trufax.  pek


----------



## Velocity (Dec 29, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> And after beating the main story, NPCs' Pok?mon jump to Level 65.



Which is FUCKING CRAZY. 

Although I guess you're meant to take on the Elite Four one more time, since they're a few levels higher than they were before.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 29, 2010)

You are, since you can't fight the Champion until afterward anyways.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh God, I remember getting absolutley raped by EVERYTHING after the E4.  Everyone in my party was only at or around level 50 by the time I beat the main game, so every trainer battle was a slaughter


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 30, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> This is actually really disappointing. Makes you wonder how the games got a 40/40 score from those guys.


Levels aside, the story is awesome and you actually get to see the Leaders get off their asses and help you out in saving the damn world. Somewhat. 

And at least getting your Pok?mon to be the same level as the E4 isn't a chore.

And even the Level 65s after beating 'em aren't all that difficult. Despite being 15 levels or so higher, they can still go down fairly quick with a super effective or two.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2010)

Regarding the legendary beasts, I'm still going to be in France when Raikou is given out and will only be getting back in time to get Suicine and Entei...  I'm here until January 13th.

Is anybody charitable enough to trade me their Raikou so I can clone it, and then I would give the original back?



Basilikos said:


> I have found shiny pokemon as well. Though they were only common pokemon like Golbat, Tentacool, Wingull, and Drowzee. Never any legendaries.



I sr'd for a shiny Darkrai when the event came about around Fall 2009, and after sr'ing for a while I finally encountered one and caught it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Ganonpork pek I don't even know which one is Ganonpork, but I love it because it features a Zelda reference




Ganonpork is just a fan name, but it's because the final evolution of the Fire starter, Emboar, looks like Windwaker Ganon, even more so if you take into account that Ganon always had a pig-like final form in the older Zeldas.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Dec 30, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hey, guys. If i use Soft reset until i get a shiny pokemon, and i turn off my ds to fill the battery, or to rest, will the chain be broken?



it doesn't matter how often you soft reset, it's always random.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 30, 2010)

ah, thanks. I thought i must soft reset from 0-24 without rest..:S


----------



## valerian (Dec 30, 2010)

So... how are you guys getting Zoroark again?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 30, 2010)

Using the Shiny Beasts from the GameStop events, of course.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> So... how are you guys getting Zoroark again?



You trade over the shiny legendary beasts. You take one to Illusion Forest. It doesn't matter which one. Then you go up to the trailer at the furthest end. A woman comes out, and it's actually Zoroark disguised. Then the battle starts, and Zoroark is disguised as a different legendary beast. Once you hit it once, it morphs back into the normal Zoroark sprite. Catch it like a normal Pokemon.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 30, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Oh God, I remember getting absolutley raped by EVERYTHING after the E4.  Everyone in my party was only at or around level 50 by the time I beat the main game, so every trainer battle was a slaughter



That's why I keep shitloads of full restores and revives.


1. I've never been to an event. Do you have to pay for it?
2. Do you have to trade an item or pokemon t oget it or do they just give it to you over mystery gift?


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 30, 2010)

It is free, and is distributed via Mystery Gift, yes.


----------



## valerian (Dec 30, 2010)

Any events in the UK?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I sr'd for a shiny Darkrai when the event came about around Fall 2009, and after sr'ing for a while I finally encountered one and caught it.


                 .


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any events in the UK?



None that are currently known of.



Basilikos said:


> .



Haters gonna hate


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> You trade over the shiny legendary beasts. You take one to Illusion Forest. It doesn't matter which one. Then you go up to the trailer at the furthest end. A woman comes out, and it's actually Zoroark disguised. Then the battle starts, and Zoroark is disguised as a different legendary beast. Once you hit it once, it morphs back into the normal Zoroark sprite. Catch it like a normal Pokemon.



I'm curious, what happens if you take all three with you? lol


EDIT: Probably just means it could take on the form of any of the three, right?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Haters gonna hate


I'm not hating, just jelly.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait, so you have to buy a ticket to get the legendary sprites?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm curious, what happens if you take all three with you? lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: Probably just means it could take on the form of any of the three, right?



No, it's the legendary beast that's first in your party. 



Basilikos said:


> I'm not hating, just jelly.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Wait, so you have to buy a ticket to get the legendary sprites?



No, that was when they were being given out if you pre-ordered your ticket for the newest Pokemon movie, and that only happens in Japan. And you could only get one of the beasts and which one you got was randomly determined.

The English event for the shiny legendary beasts is being held at Gamestop, and there's different dates for you to get each one over the course of January. We'll be able to get all three of them for ourselves, unlike in Japan. Though with cloning and trading, it was obviously laughably easy for Japanese players to get the other two they didn't have anyway.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 30, 2010)

How do you clone?  I know of the D/P GTS method, but that was removed in Platinum, which is all I have right now.

Is there a way to do it in Hg/Ss?


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2010)

I remember all my friends cloning Mewtwo in the Red/Blue days.  But due to a lack in wi-fi capabilities, I've never been able to try cloning in D/P.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a real pain in the ass, and I was only able to make it work about half of the time.

It was so much easier in Emerald...


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 30, 2010)

Emerald was the best game to clone in.


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so excited for this game that I dreamed about it a few nights ago. It was a battle between Bachuru and Wurmple. And when I woke up, I was sad.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 30, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Levels aside, the story is awesome and you actually get to see the Leaders get off their asses and help you out in saving the damn world. Somewhat.
> 
> *And at least getting your Pok?mon to be the same level as the E4 isn't a chore.*
> And even the Level 65s after beating 'em aren't all that difficult. Despite being 15 levels or so higher, they can still go down fairly quick with a super effective or two.



But thats the point. The elite are supposed to make every trainer/gym leader look like shit. I remember in red version I got my ass handed to me because I didn't train beforehand. All I had was lvl 60 Charizard, the 3 legendary birds, and some Machoke I caught on victory road. For god sakes, red version Lance could solo these guys.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 30, 2010)

I swear, the Kanto Elite Four (gen 1, gen 3), remain the toughest fights I have had. 

Even Cynthia, whose threat mostly comes from her balanced type choices, doesn't quite compare to the rape that is Lance.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 30, 2010)

Lance in red & blue
Gyarados Lv.58
Dragonair Lv.56
Dragonair Lv.56
Aerodactyl Lv.60
Dragonite Lv.62

Steven in ruby & sapphire
Skarmory Lv.57
Cradily Lv.56
Claydol Lv.55
Armaldo Lv.56
Aggron Lv.56
Metagross Lv.58

Cynthia in diamond & pearl
Spiritomb Lv.61
Gastrodon Lv.60
Roserade Lv.60
Lucario Lv.63
Milotic Lv.63
Garchomp Lv.66

These guys are the real champions. Although Lance was weaksauce in gen2 along with rest of the elite four.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 30, 2010)

Lorelei, Lucian, Cynthia, Lance, and Karen were all bitches to me. As in they were hard.

Steven, Drake, Will, Flint, etc. were easy.


----------



## Kek (Dec 31, 2010)

I forget who I had a hard time with in the E4. 

Agatha maybe?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> How do you clone?  I know of the D/P GTS method, but that was removed in Platinum, which is all I have right now.
> 
> Is there a way to do it in Hg/Ss?



You can always just use an Action Replay to clone. Or Pokegen, Pokesav, whatever. It's honestly much easier, and it's not like you're doing something the game doesn't have a way of doing by itself. It's just using something else to make cloning less of a pain in the ass.


----------



## valerian (Dec 31, 2010)

Aww man, doesn't look like I'll be able to get a Zoroark then. 

Edit: Nevermind, I forgot you can breed Zoroark.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 31, 2010)

The Elite Four in B/W are relatively easy to defeat, and the game is set up that if you decide to go back to Victory Road, you'll be training against ~Lv. 42 Pokemon, meaning slow progression to level anyway. 

Post game is simple too, since many trainers (not all) use, yes ~Lv.65 Pokemon, but also early stages of many Pokemon, in which case your fully evolved team should be able to wipe them out easily with a couple super-effective hits.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Aww man, doesn't look like I'll be able to get a Zoroark then.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I forgot you can breed Zoroark.



Exactly. And also, you can get a Zorua in Castelia City (the big city) by trading over an event Celebi and taking it to a certain girl. Then the Celebi and Zorua play together, and then the girl gives the Zorua to you. 

Speaking of that though, here's information on the Celebi Event we're getting in America between February 27th and March 7th. 





Cookies said:


> The Elite Four in B/W are relatively easy to defeat, and the game is set up that if you decide to go back to Victory Road, you'll be training against ~Lv. 42 Pokemon, meaning slow progression to level anyway.
> 
> Post game is simple too, since many trainers (not all) use, yes ~Lv.65 Pokemon, but also early stages of many Pokemon, in which case your fully evolved team should be able to wipe them out easily with a couple super-effective hits.



Yes, but many people complain about...

*Spoiler*: _B/W Plot Spoilers_ 



Geechisu's level 54 Sazandora has been known to rip through a bunch of people's teams though, even when they have one of the cover legendaries on their side. If you're not prepared for it, it'll hurt badly.



And even the regular E4 was a bit challenging in it's own right. Though the first time through the E4 isn't the "real" E4, it's more like the plot E4 leading up to the final battle. The post-game E4 is what the real E4 is.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 31, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Exactly. And also, you can get a Zorua in Castelia City (the big city) by trading over an event Celebi and taking it to a certain girl. Then the Celebi and Zorua play together, and then the girl gives the Zorua to you.
> 
> Speaking of that though, here's information on the Celebi Event we're getting in America between February 27th and March 7th.
> 
> ...


Celebi.  pek

Indeed, you need to know what you are doing in that battle. I had always felt playing the game throughout it was a much more challenging game OVERALL, as opposed to just looking at the Elite Four. I haven't rebattled the Elite Four as of now (been busy as of late), but yes the initial challenge of the Elite Four was just story really. I thought B/W was a very nice way to introduce Generation V, a step away from traditional means of Pokemon, even though the basic core outline of the game remains the same. 

This franchise will eventually need something different to keep people in, though I don't expect anything dramatic from these games to change since the same formula has worked for over a decade as far as bringing in more fans.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 31, 2010)

ALRIGHT!!! Now I could do thee time-travel thing in HGSS!!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Lorelei, Lucian, *Cynthia*, Lance, and Karen were all bitches to me. As in they were hard.



I found that if you can kill her Spiritomb in 1-2 hits, she'll send out Garchomp as her second Pokemon.

I tested this by having Dragonite at the front of my team. I used Dragon Dance twice, then Outrage. Spiritomb went down in one shot. Guess who she sent out second?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 31, 2010)

Stark said:


> I found that if you can kill her Spiritomb in 1-2 hits, she'll send out Garchomp as her second Pokemon.
> 
> I tested this by having Dragonite at the front of my team. I used Dragon Dance twice, then Outrage. Spiritomb went down in one shot. Guess who she sent out second?



My Gyarados's Surf killed Spirtomb with 2 shots. Then she took out Garchomp. I took Palkia out. Dragon Rush hit. Palkia fainted. That Garchomp was a mega-bitch with dragon rush. It took out all my pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2010)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> My Gyarados's Surf killed Spirtomb with 2 shots. Then she took out Garchomp. I took Palkia out. Dragon Rush hit. Palkia fainted. That Garchomp was a mega-bitch with dragon rush. It took out all my pokemon.


If you got a Pok?mon that can withstand Dragon Rush, you can win slowly but surely.

One time in particular, my Garchomp tanked Dragon Rush. So every turn, I'd just heal and wait for Rush to miss. Then on the next turn, she hits, I hit and then continue healing until she misses again.  Was epic fun.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> If you got a Pok?mon that can withstand Dragon Rush, you can win slowly but surely.
> 
> One time in particular, my Garchomp tanked Dragon Rush. So every turn, I'd just heal and wait for Rush to miss. Then on the next turn, she hits, I hit and then continue healing until she misses again.  Was epic fun.



Most would use a Steel type with a high defense to tank it.

Guess what? EARTHQUAKE.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 31, 2010)

About time we get the Celebi event.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 31, 2010)

Stark said:


> Most would use a Steel type with a high defense to tank it.
> 
> Guess what? EARTHQUAKE.



Unless you have Bronzong.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 31, 2010)

I always cheated and used perish song on her Garchomp.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I always cheated and used perish song on her Garchomp.



Don't most of the trainers take out their pokemon from battle at the last minute of perish song?


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 31, 2010)

I've never had that happen to me, and I've used it a fair amount.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I've never had that happen to me, and I've used it a fair amount.



It *always* happens to me.

Pokeon Firered: Lorelei's Lapras uses Perish Song. Perish Song falls to 1 after a while. I use a move. Lorelei switches Lapras for Jynx.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Nope. It works like a charm for me.

I am talking about usining it in the 4th gen, though.  Maybe that could have something to do with it?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Dec 31, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Nope. It works like a charm for me.
> 
> I am talking about usining it in the 4th gen, though.  Maybe that could have something to do with it?



Nope still does that to me in 4th Gen.

Vs. Cynthia: My Mewtwo uses Perish Song on Spiritomb. I'm almost dead and Spiritomb is almost dead. Perish Song falls to 1. Cynthia switches out Spiritomb for Togekiss.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 31, 2010)

Well why would anyone let perish song get such an easy kill?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2010)

I usually deal with Cynthia's Garchomp by giving my water pokemon some sort of ice attack. It's usually a bulky water pokemon too so it can take some beatings from her Garchomp.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Well why would anyone let perish song get such an easy kill?



Trainers were stupid in Generation III.

Now, they're privy to a plethora of info.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 1, 2011)

Stark said:


> Trainers were stupid in Generation III.
> 
> Now, they're privy to a plethora of info.



Plethora?


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Plethora?



They know a lot.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

I've saved and loaded the same battles on my ROMs to just fuck around and can say that the moves they choose depend on your moves. Like the first round we both use a move, then I reload and use a different move, so does the NPC. They're fucking cheating, I tell ya.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 1, 2011)

So how do you g€t this €v€nt C€l€bi, i want him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> So how do you g?t this ?v?nt C?l?bi, i want him.


probably freaking gamestop as nintendo most likely forgot people have WIFI in their homes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> probably freaking gamestop as nintendo most likely forgot people have WIFI in their homes.



Yup, it's Gamestop.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> probably freaking gamestop as nintendo most likely forgot people have WIFI in their homes.


Eff that, I _glad_ they centralize it at Game Stop. I'm not switching from WEP to WPA every time I wanna use my DS.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 1, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Eff that, I _glad_ they centralize it at Game Stop. I'm not switching from WEP to WPA every time I wanna use my DS.



You could do it for ever because, well, WPA beats WEP in every point?


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Oi. My bad.

The problem is that I _use_ WPA, which the DS can't access. 

What I _meant_ to say was "I'm not switching from WPA to WEP every time I wanna use my DS."


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 1, 2011)

Hiya guys, i am trying to catch a shiny Ho-oh, but let me ask you first: do you need a a Pokemon that knows synchronizer if you want a shiny? Do you HAVE to are you can have it if you want.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 1, 2011)

Just beat Adeku for the first time.  He wasn't that bad.  Not nearly as aggravating as Cynthia was in Platinum.

EDIT: Just got done with Cynthia, and she was by far harder than Adeku. God damn....


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hiya guys, i am trying to catch a shiny Ho-oh, but let me ask you first: do you need a a Pokemon that knows synchronizer if you want a shiny? Do you HAVE to are you can have it if you want.



Synchronize is only good for trying to get a wild Pokemon to have the nature you want. It has nothing to do with shininess.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 1, 2011)

Shiny HO-OH here i come!!!!!!!


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope they keep Zoroark and Zorua's JP names. They sound fine in the English language.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

It was revealed a long time ago that Zorua, Zoroark, Reshiram and Zekrom keep their names.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 1, 2011)

That's awesome, i like they're names. Especially Zoroark...


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 1, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> It was revealed a long time ago that Zorua, Zoroark, Reshiram and Zekrom keep their names.



oh... I didn't know>.>


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh Robi you slowpoke you.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 1, 2011)

can anyone tell me about what the npcs say in this building?


the bottom left one in Hiun City on the road of fthe pokecenter and the battle company or whatever it was called and crossing the gym road



such as this guy for instance


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2011)

If that's an acecard or something I don't see why one can't simply DL and patch up the full translated version and move the .sav file so it can be read.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

That guy in particular wants you to type in what you favourite greeting is.
The chick at the top-right wants you to type in how you thank people.
The other chick wants you to answer some surveys. I don't think they're important at all, at least I haven't seen anything important in 'em.
The guy at the top... I don't know. apparantly you can take requests and do surveys for these guy but I don't know how, what, when or why. That's the one you report to.

I'm pretty sure one of 'em gave you an item of some sort after they're done talking.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 1, 2011)

ah thanks

was curious cause the walkthrough i'm using mentioned something related to C gear in this building but it didn't specify what



in sand areas is it possible to see shakes to?

like with the mole in the cave and tabune and the monkeys?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe you conduct their surveys through C-gear.

And I haven't heard of anything like that in the Desert. Haven't encountered it myself, either.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2011)

No, only grass, water, the bridges(shadows), and dirt in caves.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 1, 2011)

k thanks you 2

any of you able to tell me where to get the dream smoke for the dream world? aka mushana


----------



## Starrk (Jan 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> can anyone tell me about what the npcs say in this building?
> 
> 
> the bottom left one in Hiun City on the road of fthe pokecenter and the battle company or whatever it was called and crossing the gym road
> ...



Hey, I didn't know Uryuu was in Pokemon.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 2, 2011)

Who's the pokemon storage manager in this region?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 2, 2011)

If I remember right, his name is Shouru.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish there was a dark/psychic type.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

there will never be one because you wished it so


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 2, 2011)

Stroev said:


> there will never be one because you wished it so



There's gonna be one. I just know it.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

no I will not allow it, because you know what?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am the Satoshi


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2011)

Stroev said:


> no I will not allow it, because you know what?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 3, 2011)

I've finally updated the OP with the US release date.

Anyone got any ideas as to the EU and Australian release dates?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

No, I haven't so much as seen 'em mentioned.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

There are rumors of it being released 2 days before the US release or a few days after the US release. Nothing is confirmed yet though.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 3, 2011)

Snapped a pic of this at work.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 3, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Snapped a pic of this at work.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Where's that Gamestop?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 3, 2011)

frikkin' Ho-oh, been soft resetting a week and still no shiny.-.-


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 3, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> frikkin' Ho-oh, been soft resetting a week and still no shiny.-.-



Just keep trying


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 3, 2011)

;D...i know


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 3, 2011)

Careful not to accidentaly kill it when you find it.


----------



## valerian (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have a master ball for it?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 3, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> frikkin' Ho-oh, been soft resetting a week and still no shiny.-.-


Lol is a shiny Ho-oh really that important to you?


----------



## Kek (Jan 3, 2011)

Just pre-ordered Pokemon White and got my Shiny Raikou


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2011)

Kek said:


> Just pre-ordered Pokemon White and got my Shiny Raikou



Will you allow me to clone it sometime maybe?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeas, i have a master ball and will not kill it because i will capture it with it from the beginning.).. After that, going for the shiny Abra at Game corner..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2011)

Got my Shiny Raikou and pre-ordered Black and White today


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you need all legendary beasts for the event to work?


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 4, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Do you need all legendary beasts for the event to work?


No, just one.


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, that's good then.


----------



## Kek (Jan 4, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Will you allow me to clone it sometime maybe?



If I have wi-fi then maybe yes


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 4, 2011)

Is there a cloning glitch in any of the gen. IV games?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> No, just one.



Really? Well, I'm still getting all 3 Shiny Dogs


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 4, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Is there a cloning glitch in any of the gen. IV games?



Yup, but you need  to be able to access the GTS to do it.  And I think it only works in Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 4, 2011)

Got my Shiny Raikou today. pek


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm gonna get the Shiny Raikou on Saturday.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it just me, or was it the movie, but did Entei always give out the _'cudly'_ vibe?


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Is it just me, or was it the movie, but did Entei always give out the _'cudly'_ vibe?


Well, he's like a giant St. Bernard wearing a mask. It's hard _not_ to get a cuddly vibe from him.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 5, 2011)

What would be the ideal team? ie starter, pseudo-legendary and 4 others


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya, i am soft reseting for ho-oh, and in one attempt i didn't see that the battle moves came when i tried it to be shiny( i soft reset the moment i see it's not shiny) and accidentally hit the flamethrower, it hit him but i soft reseted right after that. Did that affected or i can continue on?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2011)

As long as you saved before the fight you're good, I think.

Also, got Black the other day, liking it so far 
(Yes, I'm in Japan and couldn't help myself)


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 6, 2011)

lol, Black and white is awesome!!


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 6, 2011)

This game us getting on my nerves, I want it to come out. I can't stand the suspense!!!. It's probably just sitting there collecting dust in the warehouse whispering, "_Please Max, play me... play me..._" I really want this game!!! NOW!!!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 6, 2011)

Got the Shiny Raikou earlier tonight. I'll be getting all three. 



Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> This game us getting on my nerves, I want it to come out. I can't stand the suspense!!!. It's probably just sitting there collecting dust in the warehouse whispering, "_Please Max, play me... play me..._" I really want this game!!! NOW!!!



The last couple of months will fly by as long as you don't dwell on it.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, keep that time occupied.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 7, 2011)

Black and white *are* WPA and WPA2 compatible right? if not I WILL RAAAGE


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 7, 2011)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> Black and white *are* WPA and WPA2 compatible right? if not I WILL RAAAGE


The problem isn't the _game's_ compatibility, but the console's, isn't it? 

It's the DS that's WEP only, is what I thought.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 7, 2011)

The DSi and the 3DS are both WPA compatible but Heartgold and Soulsilver were only WEP compatible, that's why it doesn't work with WPA. Gamefreak was just lazy by not making HG and SS WPA compatible. Hope it isn't the same with BW.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 7, 2011)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> The DSi and the 3DS are both WPA compatible but Heartgold and Soulsilver were only WEP compatible, that's why it doesn't work with WPA. Gamefreak was just lazy by not making HG and SS WPA compatible. Hope it isn't the same with BW.


Oh, so the console itself _doesn't_ factor in. 

Either way, that kind of grinds my gears.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 8, 2011)

Having a new generation introduced with no WPA support would be an idiotic move to make. It's not as acceptable for new games compared to remakes IMO.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 8, 2011)

What does; WEP, WAO,WPA,IMO, mean?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 8, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> What does; WEP, WAO,WPA,*IMO*, mean?





They're security things for wireless routers.  They regulate who can access the router.


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 8, 2011)

Ohoho, 2 months left. I played a little bit of the J version(up til choosing the pokemon), but I don't want to be spoilered. So I'll wait for the English version.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 8, 2011)

Lavender said:


> Ohoho, 2 months left. I played a little bit of the J version(up til choosing the pokemon), but I don't want to be spoilered. So I'll wait for the English version.



That's not really playing much though is it


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, I did say a little bit...


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the new catus pokemon looks like a female version of cacnea


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2011)

This game is sweet so far. You see like three different Pokemon up until after the first gym. Fucking beaver 

Done 3 gyms so far, takin my sweet time


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 9, 2011)

And yet i'm still soft reseting for a shiny Ho-Oh..


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 9, 2011)

What's up with you and this shiny Ho-oh?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 9, 2011)

i don't know lol. I just like it's shiny form.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 9, 2011)

i like rayquaza's shiy form


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> i like rayquaza's shiy form



Go get it then

The simple truth in life is that, you should try your best to get what you like. A shiny is a ood way of starting


----------



## DanE (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope it has a good story behind the legendaries


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 9, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> What's up with you and this shiny Ho-oh?


I've been trying to figure this out too.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 9, 2011)

Shiny Rayquaza is cool too, i will get him too..


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Go get it then
> 
> The simple truth in life is that, you should try your best to get what you like. A shiny is a ood way of starting



Can't. I don't have the Heartgold Kyogre.


Got my Shiny Raikou today.pek


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 9, 2011)

Got a second one this weekend...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 10, 2011)

Good news:

Pokémon Black & White - European Release

The details on the European launch of the new games; Black & White have been revealed today by our friends at the UK Official Nintendo Magazine and will be further confirmed in a press release later today. This date, having been darting about in rumour for the last week or so, is* March 4th 2011* marking a first, having Europe get the games two days prior to America, a first for the main series Pokémon games.

Serebii

Woo! we get it first.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2011)

Bastards


----------



## Akatora (Jan 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Good news:
> 
> Pok?mon Black & White - European Release
> 
> ...




Strange why are the Americans then the ones to get all of the events? And not also the europeans?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Good news:
> 
> Pok?mon Black & White - European Release
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 10, 2011)

Has hell frozen over?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 10, 2011)

hey guys, i just got an wi-fi event egg for Pokemon White, and  a level 1 Kibago hatched.

15 of February a Zoroark is coming. I'll be sure to get him.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, I already researched how soon I can get certain Pokemon.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 10, 2011)

The only thing that really pissed me off was the whole deal about the games not being shown to the rest of the world, and Nintendo being butthurt over it.

If it was really that big a problem, they should've held off the japanese release and release them all within the same time frame. It's Pokemon, I guarantee if they released it all at once, they would've had more sales than ever.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2011)

It's released in Australia on the 10th March.

Not that it really matters


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not seeing enough raging from whiny American brats who're devastated that we're getting the game two days before you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'm not seeing enough raging from whiny American brats who're devastated that we're getting the game two days before you.



A lot of us went the "lrn2rom" and "lrn2import" approach already. 

But either way, it's not like it really matters.  Nintendo threw Europe a bone. They've earned it.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh snap!! thread got split now half the first page post are mine


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 11, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Oh snap!! thread got split now half the first page post are mine



I still keep the OP


----------



## Akatora (Jan 11, 2011)

how does the dreamworld function?

do i play it on my ds or pc?


i got myself registrated and made a pokemon go to sleep but where am i to play?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn those damn Europeans!!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 12, 2011)

Europe.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

Well Lyra, there's your angry Americans.


----------



## Kek (Jan 12, 2011)

First is the worst, second is the best.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 12, 2011)

Cry me a river, Americans. This happens to 1/100 games so seriously, stop being American...


----------



## Starrk (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread is "Revolutionary".


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Cry me a river, Americans. This happens to 1/100 games so seriously, stop being American...



You, sir, have offended my cultural ethnicity with your unsightly attacks against my people.  

We shall settle this with our Pokemon.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 12, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> You, sir, have offended my cultural ethnicity with your unsightly attacks against my people.
> 
> We shall settle this with our Pokemon.


As only gentlemen can.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 12, 2011)

Kek said:


> First is the worst, second is the best.



We are second

Jap-*Eur*-US-Aus

Thank you for your acknowledgement.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 12, 2011)

The rule only applies to international releases.


----------



## Kek (Jan 12, 2011)

lol u count Japan?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 12, 2011)

Japan gets everything first, that is a constant no matter what.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 12, 2011)

anyone able to tell me when i get my pokemon from dream world?

I have went to the dream world and offered a berry after getting one


will i get it tomorrow then? or do i have it already somehwere?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 13, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> You, sir, have offended my cultural ethnicity with your unsightly attacks against my people.
> 
> We shall settle this with our Pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 13, 2011)

Allow me to express how happy I am that Europe's getting them frst by dancing.:mj


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

Huh, so we got a new thread eh?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 13, 2011)

Echø, you back huh?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome back, Echo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm back, but hopefully only sticking around a few sections.. philosophical forum, gaming section, movies, etc. I don't really, honestly care for the memberbase here... but the ones I do I love <3 (Like the pokemon memberbase.. you guys are awesome!)


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 13, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Yeah I'm back, but hopefully only sticking around a few sections.. philosophical forum, gaming section, movies, etc. I don't really, honestly care for the memberbase here... but the ones I do I love <3 (Like the pokemon memberbase.. you guys are awesome!)


Thanks, man.

Yeah, some members of NF are dense or douchebags but most people are decent folks around here.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

In any case Pokemon Generation V comes out two days after my birthday... heres hoping I can get someone to help me with my DS Lite. I work at Gamestop so thats a plus, and DS Lites just dropped to 80(from 100) so I'm thinking about getting one of those Cobalt/Onyx ones. Always wanted one. So long as it doesn't look like crap. I recently got an iPod Touch so I have the Pokedex on there.. recently updated with the new cries. Which I think sound pretty awesome. However.. they should revamp the older ones to sound less... well, less aged.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 13, 2011)

*CoughdropssomethingCough*  I think I need to get this cough checked out *Walks away*


Yah all English names are there, most likely true. Discussion on it in here:


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2011)

Ech? said:


> In any case Pokemon Generation V comes out two days after my birthday... heres hoping I can get someone to help me with my DS Lite. I work at Gamestop so thats a plus, and DS Lites just dropped to 80(from 100) so I'm thinking about getting one of those Cobalt/Onyx ones. Always wanted one. So long as it doesn't look like crap. I recently got an iPod Touch so I have the Pokedex on there.. recently updated with the new cries. Which I think sound pretty awesome. However.. they should revamp the older ones to sound less... well, less aged.



I agree with the sounds.

They seriously need to update the Pokemon sounds. It pains me to hear it.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 13, 2011)

That's been a hot topic as far as development of the games has gone, really. I think more and more people become sick of the standard 8-bit? cry heard from each and every Pokemon, particularly the old ones. There is a sense of nostalgia, in some cases, though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

I love how the tepigs final evolution actually is called Emboar. That made me smile when I saw it.

EDIT: I don't think the cries themselves should be changed, per-say.. Maybe in a few circumstances where one cry is the same as the next only altered slightly, but for the most part, just updated.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 13, 2011)

I think at the very least there needs to have distinction between some Pokemon in the early games, mostly Generation I. 

I don't like to not be able to tell if it's a Charizard or Rhyhorn.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought they had changed the generation I cries so that there are no longer 50 Pokemon with the same cry.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 13, 2011)

Serperior?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 13, 2011)

I just pre ordered my White today, can't wait for this game to come out. Thinking of nicknames for all the Pokemon I plan to use somewhat amusing me for the time being. I'm definitively naming Victini Victoreem.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2011)

I never nickname my Pokemon so all good  to me


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 13, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Yeah I'm back, but hopefully only sticking around a few sections.. philosophical forum, gaming section, movies, etc. I don't really, honestly care for the memberbase here... but the ones I do I love <3 (Like the pokemon memberbase.. you guys are awesome!)


Welcome Back Ech?pek



Stark said:


> Serperior?


Really!! They should of just kept it as Jalorda... I wish they called Desukan "Sarchophagon"...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Echo, welcome back bro! It's been a while. Hope you're doing as good as ever. 

Also, the English names are turning out to be really interesting.  I love a lot of them, especially the Monozu line's English names. Deino, Zweilous and Hydreigon. Ein is "one", zwei is "two" and drei is "three" in German. Their names are perfect. 

Also, Volcarona is awesome for Urgamoth. And Escavalier is awesome for Shubarugo. 

I'm surprised to see that there isn't much discussion. That list that Killer Zylos Wolf posted on the last page is the list of real English names.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2011)

lol at Gurrdurr.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2011)

Conkeldurr makes me happy.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't taken time to read all the names myself yet but they seem interesting, some of my favorites names are acceptable by me. 


Hopefully they do an early release of the games due to fans rioting for them, because this month and a half wait it killing me.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2011)

Some of these names look pretty hard to spell and say. 

And Goddamn it Daikenki's english name sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Some of these names look pretty hard to spell and say.
> 
> And Goddamn it Daikenki's english name sucks.



Samurott? What's bad about that? It's pretty cool.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 14, 2011)

Samurott is cool but it reminds me too much of rotting, tbh...

My favourites' names' are pretty nice. Scraggy and Scrafty (Zuruggu line); Joltik and Gavantula (Bachuru line); Litwik, Lampent and Chandelure (Hitomoshi line) I especially love Chandelure.

Braviary has a nice ring to it.
Haxorus makes me lol. 
Also, Krokorok and Krookodile. 

Though I can't help but notice that Yoterri and Doredia's names are way too similar- Lillipup and Lilligant respectively.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Personal opinion on all the names(Have to split it into two parts though):


*Spoiler*: __ 




494 Victini Victini-It stayed the same and I'm fine with them. Not a shocked that it stayed the same since most Legendary do keep their Japanese name.

495 Snivy Tsutarja-It makes sense and sounds nice. 

496 Servine Janobii-Sounds nice. Easy to figure out why it is what it is.

497 Serperior Jaroda-Although nice one and easy to understand.

498 Tepig Pokabu-It sounds nice although if it wasn't for someone pointing it out I would have never understood why it was called this(Besides "Pig" being in it's name).

499 Pignite Chaobuu-Unlike Tepig, this one I understand right away. It's well suited and sounds nice.

500 Emboar Emboar-I think most people are glad it kept it's name, as am I since it's perfect.

501 Oshawott Mijumaru-I'm still not sure what it's name is suppose to be about but it sounds nice nonetheless. "Ott" obviously is suppose to be for "Otter".

502 Dewott Futachimaru-"Dew" and "Otter" I guess is for it, which I suppose makes sense since dew deals with water. Although this name I'm not crazy about, not hating it though.

503 Samurott Daikenki-Awesome just awesome. Nothing else needs to be said.

504 Patrat Minezumi-If I didn't know any better I think they are trying to convince us to pet Rats...I'm not one to disobey subliminal messages so...*Pets a Rat*. What is Patrat suppose to be though, I didn't see it ever as a Rat so why have that in there? I like it regardless. 

505 Watchog Miruhoggu-Add a "d" and you have yourself "Watchdog", I wonder if Watchog has any good watches like Watchdogs do...the names is nice.

506 Lillipup Yooterii-It's nice.

507 Herdier Haderia-Don't get it. Not really crazy for it either. 

508 Stoutland Muurando-Don't get it. Not crazy for it either.

509 Purrloin Choroneko-I like it, but "Loin" makes no sense. 

510 Liepard Leperasudu-Good name.

511 Pansage Yanappu-Mmm Pansage *Drools*. 

512 Simisage Yanakki-Mmm Simisage *Drools*.

513 Pansear Boappu-Mmm Pansear *Drools*.

514 Simisear Baokki-Mmm Simisear *Drools*.

515 Panpour Hiyappu-Mmm Panpour *Drools*.

516 Simipour Hiyakki-Mmm Simipour-GET OUT OF HERE HOMER!!! Doh!! But yah, all those names are nice.

517 Munna Munna-Good that it kept it's name.

518 Musharna Musharna-Again good.

519 Pidove Mamepato-I never knew Doves were Pigeons in-disguise. It's a nice name.

520 Tranquill Hatoopoo-Don't get it, but it sounds nice.

521 Unfezant Kenhorou-Don't get it, but it sounds awesome. 

522 Blitzle Shimama-Cool.

523 Zebstrika Zeburaika-Nice.

524 Roggenrola Dangoro-...I don't know and I don't care to know it's just...AWESOME!!!

525 Boldore Gantoru-I see what you did there.

526 Gigalith Gigaiasu-So cool!!!

527 Woobat Koromori-Well I see the woo in it but where did they get Bat from...

528 Swoobat Kokoromori-It's so awesome that the woo just need an "S" in front of it.

529 Drilbur Mogurew-Don't understand the "Bur" but the "Dril" is obvious. Nice.

530 Excadrill Doryuzu-Where is the Mole in it...at less drill is still there. Nice.

531 Audino Tabunne-...Should have just called it "Eviluglymistake"...I got my eye on you Tabunne-I mean Audino-I mean Eviluglymistake...(Note: I don't like Audino overall since it creeps me out...which is a first. But deep down I have nothing against it and this was solely for joke purposes...which has bee ruined by this message, heh).

532 Timburr Dokkora-I can just imagine little kids playing in a forest going "TIMBURR" then everyone runs around thinking a tree is falling down. 

533 Gurdurr Dotekkotsu-Durr...Gur...Gurdurr sounds interesting.

534 Conkeldurr Roopushin-Durr...Conkel...just isn't the same. Nice.

535 Tympole Otamaru-Why are they timing a pole...oh wait. Nice.

536 Palpitoad Gamagaru-This Toad is my Pal and his name is Pi. Nice.

537 Seismitoad Gamageroge-See is my Toad. 

538 Throh Nageki-I thought it was going to be called Bert.

539 Sawk Dageki-I thought it was going to be called Ernie. 

540 Sewaddle Kurumiru-Waddle waddle. That's Sewaddleish for "Cool, cool".

541 Swadloon Kurumayu-Loon? Since when were Bugs Birds...whenever it happened it sure made this thing awesomer...so awesomer that it makes me use not real words and makes me use the bad grammar. 

542 Leavanny Hahakurimo-Sounds beautiful...nah...it's nice though.

543 Venipede Futsude-Awesome name for an awesome Pokemon.

544 Whirlipede Hoiiga-Look above and you will know.

545 Scolipede Pendoraa-Look above and you will know.

546 Cottonee Monmen-I wonder if it's good with cleaning out ears, hmm. It's good.

547 Whimsicott Erufuun-Not sure of it.

548 Petilil Churine-Nice.

549 Lilligant Doreida-Nice.

550 Basculin Basurao-I wonder if "Masculine" is suppose to be part of it since that's the first thing that came to mind. Sounds nice.

551 Sandile Meguroko-Cute name for cute Pokemon.

552 Krokorok Warubiru-Don't mess with this Crock, oops I mean "Krock". 

553 Krookodile Warubiaru-People making fun of it's nose has made it leave a life of crime, not it's a crook...or should I say..."Krook"? No?...Well too bad I've already said it.

554 Darumaka Darumakka-English name makers: Hey let's just remove a "k", no one will know. Everyone: What the...why remove a "k"?...It's good that it kept it's name...excluding the missing "k".

555 Darmanitan Hihidaruma-It's so manly that it has "Man" in him.

556 Maractus Marakacchi-Oh yah shake what you momma gave you...what? Don't Maractus get their Maracas from their mothers or something? No...oh...oh well.

557 Dwebble Ishizumai-Pebbles are pretty cool, so is this one.

558 Crustle Iwaparesu-Just call it "Mr. Krabs", would have been awesome, but this is still awesome.

559 Scraggy Zuruggu-Not sure what this is about but it sounds interesting.

560 Scrafty Zuruzukin-Crafty? After that Scarggy's name makes a little more sense when looking it up. 

561 Sigilyph Shinpora-Odd name for and odd Pokemon...also it's awesome.

562 Yamask Desumasu-In the dub of the anime it'll be saying "Ya ya" all the time. I must prepare for some good laughs. 

563 Cofagrigus Desukan-Awesome.

564 Tirtouga Purotooga-Sounds interesting.

565 Carracosta Abagoora-Interesting.

566 Archen Aaken-Interesting.

567 Archeops Aakeosu-Interesting.

568 Trubbish Yabakuron-Who would have thought such a cute name would be given to such a cute Pokemon...that's right a bag of garbage is cute. 

569 Garbodor Dasutodasu-Exploded bag of garbage on the other hand...it's just awesome. 

570 Zorua Zorua-Perfect.

571 Zoroark Zoroark-Perfect.

572 Minccino Chillarmy-It's nice.

573 Cinccino Chirachiino-Replacing one letter makes a big difference...not in this case, it's still nice.

574 Gothita Gochimu-It's nice.

575 Gothorita Gochimiru-Nice.

576 Gothitelle Gochiruzeru-Nice.

577 Solosis Yuniran-Nice.

578 Duosion Daburan-Nice.

579 Reuniclus Rankurusu-Nice.

580 Ducklett Koaruhii-Awesome.

581 Swanna Swanna-Awesome.

582 Vanillite Banipucchi-Sounds...yummy...Where's Homer?

583 Vanillish Baniricchi-Mmm Vanillish *Drools*

584 Vanilluxe Baibanira-Mmm Vanilluxe *Drools*...Ok now leave. Doh!

585 Deerling Shikijika-That has to be the worse letter I've ever read...my name isn't even Ling...

586 Sawsbuck Mebukijika-You saw and Sbuck...where?

587 Emolga Emonga-Not much of a change, which is good since I liked the Japanese name.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Samurott? What's bad about that? It's pretty cool.





Pesky Bug said:


> Samurott is cool but it reminds me too much of rotting, tbh...



What Pesky Bug said.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Part 2: 
Personal opinion on the rest of the names:


*Spoiler*: __ 



588 Karrablast Kapurumo-Sounds like it would be a blast.

589 Escavalier Shubarugo-I think I heard of something similar to this in Harry Potter or something, hmm. Sounds Awesome though.

590 Foongus Tamagetake-Awesome.

591 Amoonguss Morobareru-A moon guss...what is a moon guss?

592 Frillish Pururiru-Awesome.

593 Jellicent Burunkeru-Awesome.

594 Alomomola Mamanbou-It's fun trying to say it. 

595 Joltik Bachuru-It sends a jolt down my spine...a jolt of awesomeness. 

596 Galvantula Denchura-Sometimes true awesomeness means never fully understanding, this is a perfect example. 

597 Ferroseed Tesshiido-"Seed" I get but "Ferro"? *Looks it up* Oh a "Ferro" Yah I totally knew what that meant-ok no no I didn't. Makes perfect sense now though. 

598 Ferrothorn Nattorei-"Thorn" I get but "Ferro"? *Looks it up* Oh a "Ferro" Yah I totally knew what that meant-ok no no I didn't. Makes perfect sense now though...Wow Deja vu.

599 Klink Gear-What was wrong with "Gear"? What is "Klink" suppose to represent? The sound of two Gear rubbing each other? It's nice but I liked "Gear" better.

600 Klang Gigear-More Gears rubbing each other? Nice but I liked "Gigear" better.

601 Klinklang Gigigear-Gears sure like to rub one another. Nice but I liked "Gigigear" better.

602 Tynamo Shibishirasu-I like it but I don't get it.

603 Eelektrik Shibibiiru-It's nice.

604 Eelektross Shibirudon-Nice.

605 Elgyem Riguree-Don't get it, it's pretty weird, doesn't seem to even be a language from Earth...it's perfect!!! Awesome name for an awesome Pokemon.

606 Beheeyem Oobemu-Look above, see the stars? Well that's not what I want you to look at, so look down a little more...a little more...a little more...ok now that was too much look up a little...that's right...STOP!!! You see? No?...Just look at Elgyem...

607 Litwick Hitomoshi-Awesome.

608 Lampent Ranpuraa-Awesome.

609 Chandelure Shanderaa-Aweso-erarghbasfkdfa...sorry awesome overload. Awesome.

610 Axew Kibago-Ax...ew. It's awesome. 

611 Fraxure Onondo-Sounds nice, it really-wait what the-*Forgets Fraxure and looks at Haxorus*.

612 Haxorus Ononokus-HAX!!! Or...us, hmm...I'll go with Hax thank you very much. Awesome.

613 Cubchoo Kumashun-Don't sneeze on me...well your cute so I guess I can let it slide. Plus you have such a cute name.

614 Beartic Tsunbeaa-This name is nICE...leave my poor jokes alone.

615 Cryogonal Furiijio-Don't cry...you have a nice name.

616 Shelmet Chobomaki-I don't get it...I REALLY get it.

617 Accelgor Agirudaa-Nice.

618 Stunfisk Maggyo-I think of Stunk over Stun...awesome either way.

619 Mienfoo Kojofuu-Nice.

620 Mienshao Kojondo-Nice.

621 Druddigon Kurimugan-Dr. Udd Igon is in the building...sounds alright. Not crazy for it.

622 Golett Gobitto-Go let t what?

623 Golurk Goruggo-Go lurk? Alright where?

624 Pawniard Komatana-Pawn Iard, but...that's my favorite thing, I can't pawn it.

625 Bisharp Kirikizan-Why are we saying bye to Sharp, I don't want Sharp to leave *Cries*.

626 Bouffalant Baffuron-It's alright but I'm not crazy for it. 

627 Rufflet Washibon-Not crazy for it.

628 Braviary Wargle-It's nice.

629 Vullaby Baruchai-Nice.

630 Mandibuzz Barujiina-Man die, there is a buzz that Mandibuzz is responsible. 

631 Heatmor Kuitaran-Me: Heatmor...you have a problem. You're addicted to Heat. Heatmor: Heatmor...Heatmor...HEATMOR!!! Me: No...no...NO!!!! *Heatmor sucks my body heat up*.

632 Durant Aianto-...English name maker: What should we call Aianto? Some guy walking by: Dur Ant. English name maker: Durant is awesome!!! Me: ..."English name maker: What should we call Aianto? Some guy walking by: Dur Ant. English name maker: Durant is awesome!!! Me: ...English name maker: What should we call Aianto? Some guy walking by: Dur Ant. English name maker: Durant is awesome!!! *Goes on forever*.

633 Deino Monozu-Kind of looks like "Die Ino", don't hate on Ino. 

634 Zweilous Jiheddo-I guess Zweilous took up religion and is now religious.

635 Hydreigon Sazando-Hydreigon: Hi *Drys clothes* *Is gone*. Me: ...What was that about?

636 Larvesta Meraruba-Awesome.

637 Volcarona Urugamosu-Makes me erupt with joy.

638 Cobalion Kobaruon-It's nice. Not crazy for it.

639 Terrakion Terakion-Nice, not crazy for it.

640 Virizion Birijion-Nice, not crazy for it.

641 Tornadus Torunerosu-Nice.

642 Thundurus Borutorosu-Nice.

643 Reshiram Reshiram-Awesome.

644 Zekrom Zekrom-Awesome.

645 Landorus Randorosu-Land or us...I think I'll take land.

646 Kyurem Kyuremu-Awesome.

Overall I like most names, a lot gave me a few laughs. Some I don't really care for. I like a lot of the meaning behind the names. Some I don't understand the name meaning at all. But overall they are good.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't like that Futachimaru is called Dewott. I'd prefer for the otter part of it's name to be the start of the name like Otterai (which I might nickname mine).

I'm probably going to be using nicknames a lot more in this generation compared to previous ones.


----------



## valerian (Jan 14, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I don't like that Futachimaru is called Dewott. I'd prefer for the otter part of it's name to be the start of the name like Otterai (which I might nickname mine).
> 
> I'm probably going to be using nicknames a lot more in this generation compared to previous ones.



That's what I was thinking about naming my Daikenki  

That should of been the official name


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 14, 2011)

Also, I'd like to say how disappointed I am that Bel was renamed to Bianca.
Cheren and Bel already mean Black and White, respectively, in Bulgarian. It's just stupid to keep Cheren's name but change Bel to Italian.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

I forgot the English names of a few other things:

Characters:
Belle is now Bianca
Cheren is still Cheren
Mokomo is now Fennel

Abilities:
Dust-proof is now Overcoat
Sand Power is now Sand Force
Sand Strength is now Sand Rush
Mummy is still Mummy

Attacks:
Double Chop is now Dual Chop
Heart Stamp is sill Heart Stamp
You First is now After You
Free Fall is now Sky Drop


----------



## Starrk (Jan 14, 2011)

Litwick-Lampent-Chandelure

I came buckets.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll definitely be going for some nicknames. Not sure what yet though... I think maybe my water starter will be Hydrakatana. Yeah the words aren't actually fused, but it sure sounds sweet.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2011)

Bianca? Really? Who the hell was put in charge of names this generation? Clearly whoever it was their first language isn't English or Japanese.



Echø said:


> I'll definitely be going for some nicknames. Not sure what yet though... I think maybe my water starter will be Hydrakatana. Yeah the words aren't actually fused, but it sure sounds sweet.


Remember nicknames can only be ten letters long. Thats why Feraligatr isn't Feraligator.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm. Thats right, I forgot... Maybe.. Hydraktana? haha or maybe I'll be more original and think of something that doesn't need to be shortened


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

Is it March yet?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll let you know, because my Birthday is march 4h


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Is it March yet?



Sadly no...I don't understand why though, why can't the world just skip a month and a half this year...just this once, it's for a good cause...Pokemon.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Sadly no...I don't understand why though, why can't the world just skip a month and a half this year...just this once, it's for a good cause...Pokemon.


If only Lord Zetsu would make it so.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNr8yM9CUYc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't really like the name Bianca. 

The rest I'm fine with.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Samurott? What's bad about that? It's pretty cool.



Samurott = Samurai Jack

Also, I called it Embour is official. A lot of the names will take time to get used to, but some are okay.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 14, 2011)

If they changed Belle, they should have just called he Bella...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 15, 2011)

well, i put 5 dollars down on pokemon white at gamestop today. hope i made the right choice lol. I've been going back and forth between black and white ever since the first details were anounced.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm lol'ing at how on GameFAQs bunches of people are being whiny brats because Desukan's English name is Cofagrigus, and they're whining because "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" is in the name. Even though it isn't even pronounced when you say the name out loud. 

Some people will bitch about goddamn anything. It's really unbelievable.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 15, 2011)

That's among the top most stupid reasons to hate a name.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'm not seeing enough raging from whiny American brats who're devastated that we're getting the game two days before you.



Oh, Okay...

_WAH WAH!!! THE FUCKING EUROFAGS ARE GETTING THE GAMES *TWO DAYS EARLY!!!* HOW HORRIBLE IT MUST BE TO HAVE TO *WAIT TWO WHOLE DAYS* TO PLAY A GAME *EVERYONE WILL STILL HAVE TO WAIT ONE AND A HALF MONTHS* TO GET!!! HOW CAN WE, THE HORRIBLE, DISGUSTING, AND INCREDIBLY STUPID AMERICANS COPE WITH NOT BEING ABLE TO PLAY THE GAME BEFORE THE REST OF GLORIOUS EUROPE?!? *FOR TWO WHOLE DAYS?!?*_



Cookies said:


> That's been a hot topic as far as development of the games has gone, really. I think more and more people become sick of the standard 8-bit? cry heard from each and every Pokemon, particularly the old ones. There is a sense of nostalgia, in some cases, though.



Yes, please update the old pokemon crys. That would be all I want from the series. Make them sound more like animals. Fuck Nostalgia. It really gives the series an aged feel if the pokemon themselves sound like they should still belong on the Game Boy.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2011)

Some of the names will taker longer to get used to than I imagined.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2011)

Darmanitan... Really?

I'm nicknaming mine Brows, in honour of his eyebrows.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi guys, about that chaining for a shiny in Pokemon Diamond, i have seen some tutorials, and am now chaining for a shiny Ditto. All of the tutorials say that you go 4 steps cuz they have the lowest chance of braking your chain. So i did that, i always get a good chain, but recently, my chain has been braking all the time. I got 4 steps to the right and 1 step up(that is a perfect patch and shouldn't brake the chain)But it broke my chain.... What did i do wrong?? HELP


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2011)

^ That's why I don't chain. There's always a chance your chain will break for no reason at all, it happened to me when I got to my 40th chain. :/


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 15, 2011)

Well i do chain. Because just a minute ago I FOUND A SHINY DITTO!!!! DDDDDDDDD.. I can't believe what a feeling it is after 40 chains to find a shiny. A shiny patch showed up after only 29 chain, but i couldn't make it, so this one appeared..DD


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 15, 2011)

Why chain when you can pokesav?


----------



## valerian (Jan 15, 2011)

Why do you want a shiny Ditto anyway?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Why chain when you can pokesav?



This is indeed true.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> This is indeed true.


Pokesav is action replay, which doesn't make a shiny pokemon legit.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Pokesav is action replay, which doesn't make a shiny pokemon legit.



Even though I'm pretty sure a legit Pok?mon can be made shiny without making it illegal, who cares about whether it's legit or not in the first place?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Even though I'm pretty sure a legit Pok?mon can be made shiny without making it illegal, who cares about whether it's legit or not in the first place?


hahaha.xd...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah its just a pokemon with a different color its not like you are giving it moves it cant do


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 15, 2011)

I know, but i am a shiny hunter, and i love shiny pokemons, so i just like to do it.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 15, 2011)

*!!*

Just caught my shiny Rayquaza!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



by cheat


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 16, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> Just caught my shiny Rayquaza!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


As long as it's shiny...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice catch! Shiny legit legendaries merit a congratulations in my book!


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 16, 2011)

What are the odds of choosing a shiny starter?


----------



## Nois (Jan 16, 2011)

My perfect Attack/Speed IV Zangoose with Adamant nature shits on shinyness

Though I got a shiny Treeco on the same game I got that Zangoose:ho

And the odds of a Shiny starter are the same as every other Pokeon IIRC.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 16, 2011)

I just got a shiny Drowzee through chaining. I really get chaining now..


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 16, 2011)

Gonna get my shiny entei this weekpek


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> What are the odds of choosing a shiny starter?



same as catching a wild one 

but yeah with pokesav you can make Pokemon as legit as possible


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> same as catching a wild one
> 
> but yeah with pokesav you can make Pokemon as legit as possible



Is the Pokesav the Action Replay or something else?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 16, 2011)

*#599 - Klink *
*#600 - Klang *
*#601 - Klinklang *


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Live Caster is now Xtransceiver (Pronounced Cross Transceiver)


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 17, 2011)

I really like the Hydreigon line's names.  They're badass while having meaning.

Chandelure, Samurott, Galvantua, and Cofagrigus are some awesome ones too.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm getting a Chandelure as soon as possible.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> I really like the Hydreigon line's names.  They're badass while having meaning.
> 
> Chandelure, Samurott, Galvantua, and *Cofagrigus* are some awesome ones too.



_THANK YOU_

Finally, people who aren't being annoying and whiny about the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" being in it's name.  I'm glad no one in this topic has complained about something like this, and I only point it out because it was pointed out to me by the people who won't stop whining elsewhere. There are some really awesome English names, and I'm glad I can talk about them here. On GameFAQs, all people are doing is bitching about the English names lol.

Also, yes. Deino, Zweilous and Hydreigon are awesome names as well.


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2011)

How do you pronounce Cofagrigus?


----------



## Kek (Jan 17, 2011)

I say it like Koffa-gree-gus.


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a badass name then.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 17, 2011)

I just listened to all the names on Google translator. I wonder if it pronounced any right


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 17, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I just listened to all the names on Google translator. I wonder if it pronounced any right



It probably did.....it's a computer after all

I put Pokemon and it said Pok-a-mon


----------



## Burke (Jan 17, 2011)

Woo english names


----------



## Starrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> It probably did.....it's a computer after all
> 
> I put Pokemon and it said Pok-a-mon



You probably used the 'e' with the accent mark, right?



Kek said:


> I say it like Koffa-gree-gus.



If that isn't how they want it to be pronounced, then they're wrong.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How do you pronounce Cofagrigus?



 . . .


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> You probably used the 'e' with the accent mark, right?
> .



This?: Poke'mon.... no i didn't. Just Pok*e*mon.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone know how the dream world function regaring the max 50 pokemon?

is it max 50 a time at the high link forest? is it max 50 pokemon in total send to the high link forest? is it max 50 send to the game? something else?




Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> *#599 - Klink *
> *#600 - Klang *
> *#601 - Klinklang *




Klinklang? your joking right?

Klink and Klang I could say ok to but 
Klinklang  well i suppose it's compareable with abra,kadabra, alakazam


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 18, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> *#599 - Klink *
> *#600 - Klang *
> *#601 - Klinklang *



Man, they are HURTING for new ideas :/


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 18, 2011)

I now hate you.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 18, 2011)

Bidoof.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 18, 2011)

everyone forgot about Bidoof, worlds strongest pokemon..


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 18, 2011)

Bidoof is cosmic level.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 18, 2011)

So they are going to distribute the shiny legendary beasts via WI-FI in Europe this February.
Raikou: 7th - 13th
Entei: 14th - 20th
Suicune: 21st - 27th

FUCK! HOW DO I CHANGE MY WIRELESS ENCRYPTION TO WEP! HELP!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 18, 2011)

YES! Wi-fi!!!! Is that for pokemon Black and White?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 18, 2011)

No it's for every gen 4 game (DPP,HGSS)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 18, 2011)

To trade to black and white to get more goodies. =)


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be getting my shiny Entei this week.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 18, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> everyone forgot about Bidoof, worlds strongest pokemon..



My Magikarp will destroy your pathetic bidoof with splash!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a secret to faint a pokemon with splash that only i know of


----------



## Akatora (Jan 18, 2011)

sooo...?

anyone wanna enlighten me to the max dream world pokemon thing?


I'm also curious to how many points do you guys usually get a day in the dream world?
when you water your friends berries do you get points for each berry you water? or do you get from amount of friends you've watered for?


----------



## Akatora (Jan 18, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> My Magikarp will destroy your pathetic bidoof with splash!!
> 
> There's a secret to faint a pokemon with splash that only i know of




Just get a king sized magikarp

it's size will turn it's splash into a body slam


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 18, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Just get a king sized magikarp
> 
> it's size will turn it's splash into a body slam



Exactly....


----------



## Starrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> My Magikarp will destroy your pathetic bidoof with splash!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Switch Magikarp out for something useful?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Switch Magikarp out for something useful?



No! Never! Magikarp is the best Pokemon ever!! It can even kill Arceus...


----------



## Starrk (Jan 18, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> No! Never! Magikarp is the best Pokemon ever!! It can even kill Arceus...



Magikarp has a special hidden ability: Omega Bide.

Whenever anyone badmouths or faints a Magikarp in the games/anime/cards/etc... the Avatar of Magikarpdom grows in power.

Soon he will overcome all.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 18, 2011)

You want a Pokemon to faint while Magikarp is out? Thunderbolt, man.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 19, 2011)

This list I posted early seems to be even more true with a few Pokemon English names now confirmed:
Doryuuzu is now Excadrill
Kurumiru is now Sewaddle
Mamanbou is now Alomomola

All of which were on the list, so if there was any doubt before...it should all be gone now.


English Moves:
Bug Opposition is now Struggle Bug 
Drill Liner is now Drill Run


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice names... Guys, i was wondering about foreign Ditto method. Can i have a japanese Typlosion and US Ditto to increase the chances of shiny or does Ditto have to be foreign? Also, my Typlosion is in Pokemon Diamond but it is a japanese Typlosion, if i trade it over to my HGss via my friends ds will it mess up  the Masuda method?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 19, 2011)

You know I really need a DS. I can't believe I have this game preordered but I don't have a DS. Haha


----------



## Kek (Jan 19, 2011)

1.5 months to go


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jan 19, 2011)

Cookies said:


> You want a Pokemon to faint while Magikarp is out? Thunderbolt, man.



It's immune to thunderbolt!!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 21, 2011)

I wonder how they'll handle Dream World in other territories...

Knowing America, they'll just skip the whole Dream World thing and only have people transfer pokemon from gen 4.


Anyway though... I have my two Shiny Entei, on HG and Platinum.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 22, 2011)

anyone able to answer a thing or 2 about pokemon daisuki club?

recived an email about this after having played Dream world for some time


I hear it's only for people in japan but i wonder if it's still possible to join and just not have a chance f winning stuff?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OfM-cN_CvQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 23, 2011)

Ech? said:


> You know I really need a DS. I can't believe I have this game preordered but I don't have a DS. Haha



Just wait for the 3DS. It's coming out a few days before or after the games release.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep, you could just shell out the $250 for the 3DS. Should last you a while.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 24, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Just wait for the 3DS. It's coming out a few days before or after the games release.



if he doesn't mind the recharge and battery time...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 24, 2011)

Can you get those berries that reduce EVs in HG/SS? If so, are they hard to get?

Sorry, I know this isn't the right place to ask this, but this thread gets the most attention.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Can you get those berries that reduce EVs in HG/SS? If so, are they hard to get?
> 
> Sorry, I know this isn't the right place to ask this, but this thread gets the most attention.


Here you go..


Pomeg Berry: -10 HP EVs 
Kelpsy Berry: -10 Attack EVs
Qualot Berry: -10 Defense EVs 
Hondew Berry: -10 Sp. Attack EVs 
Grepa Berry: -10 Sp. Defense EVs
Tamato Berry: -10 Speed EVs

Now just use the ones you want.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 24, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Here you go..
> 
> 
> Pomeg Berry: -10 HP EVs
> ...



Are they available in HG/SS though?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Akatora said:


> if he doesn't mind the recharge and battery time...



Actually... Turn off the 3D and it can play 3DS games for eight hours. I'd imagine the battery life for DS games is closer to that of a DSi.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Are they available in HG/SS though?


Yes, they are..


----------



## Kek (Jan 24, 2011)

For $250, the 3DS must have some of the greatest Nintendo games ever for me to want to buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Actually... Turn off the 3D and it can play 3DS games for eight hours. I'd imagine the battery life for DS games is closer to that of a DSi.



Turning down the brightness setting also extends battery time.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone know if Seals are in this game? I know people don't really use them but I love my flashy entrances.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Kek said:


> For $250, the 3DS must have some of the greatest Nintendo games ever for me to want to buy it.



You mean like Kid Icarus and Paper Mario? 

Besides, it isn't just Nintendo who're really putting in effort for the 3DS... Namco have already announced ten games, Level-5 have got five in the works, Konami have eight, Hudson Soft and Square Enix both have five, Atlus and Capcom have four each and even Sega have a couple. That's not even counting the number Ubisoft, Activision and EA have lined up either.

If you can't find several reasons to own a 3DS from all of those games, maybe you need to get a new hobby.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 24, 2011)

There's no doubt that I'm getting the 3DS but not the launch version. I'm going to wait for the second iteration of the game.

I also have a big feeling that the third game of Gen V will be in 3D. Every third game had a gimmick, something extra and what's bigger then 3D Pokemon.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone remember the infamous "Barrel of Doom" from Sonic 3?

You know, that barrel that looked like all the other barrels in the level, the ones that would sling up and down when you jumped on them, slinging farther and farther with more momentum? The barrel you thought you had to keep jumping on to get to sling low enough to get past? The one you could not get past to save your goddamn life? The barrel with the EASIEST solution, that you actually only had to hit UP and DOWN... to move it up and down?

This barrel?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qO1GJgYIDs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Someone said, "This barrel is SO FUCKING EASY to figure out! I don't know why everyone is so fucking retarded!"

I couldn't resist.

"Yeah, because pressing up and down on an object that, throughout the ENTIRE level prior to this point, obviously moved by momentum, was obvious. Forget momentum. Barrels are like elevators. You wanna get to your balcony from the yard? Just stand on a barrel and look up, and the barrel will float up. Wanna get back down without using the stairs? Just hop back on your barrel and crouch, and the barrel will lower itself to the ground. Because that's what barrels fucking do."

I'm gonna buy a barrel for my apartment balcony


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 25, 2011)

After graduating 1st year in uni I'll finally be getting my hands on a DS and shit'll already pretty much have moved on to 3D.  There's no way I'd be able to get a 3DS, not in the near future, anyway.

By the by, I need help finding a site and my best option is someone in this thread.
Does anyone remember back when BW were first released, there was a site that was among the first to update information, sprites, moves, whatever. It also had info on previous generations. I want to find it again but the only thing I remember about it is that it also had illustrated the size of the Pokemon compared to Red's and, I think, their weight compared to Leaf's.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 25, 2011)

I remember a site like that too..:S.. I don't know it now, but i use  you have a national dex and unova dex here. On the left there is also some information on other generations like DP, HGSS and others.. The games that are on DS have a pokedex of their game. Pokemon Platinum- has a pokedex of Sinnoh region pokemons.
GBA games just have info about gym leaders and stuff. You'll get a hang of it..


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 25, 2011)

It's not like I actually need the site I'm asking for, there're plenty like it but I just randomly remembered it and it ticks me off that I don't... actually remember it...  You know what I mean.


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this it?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea, i know what you mean.. I think this is it, or am i wrong?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, that's exactly it. Thanks.


----------



## Burke (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh hey i always use veekun 
mainly for the pokemon rp!

*I encourage you all to join*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 1, 2011)

Abilities:
Healing Heart is now Healer
Victory Star is still Victory Star
Herbivore is now Sap Sipper

Attacks:
Gale is now Hurricane
Acrobat is now Acrobatics
Cheer Up is now Work Up

Places and People:
Sanyou City is now Striation City
Dento is now Cilan 
Poddo is now Chili
Koon is now Cress


----------



## Emigan (Feb 1, 2011)

Striation City?
Sounds odd to me  

Cilan, Chili and Cress:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 1, 2011)

Another city:
Shippou City is now Nacrene City


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2011)

I like Veekun. 

But I still don't have a DS and it's depressing. Anyone want to send me an old one?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 1, 2011)

Pass one to me while you're at it. 

Also, Chili is stupid. All the Gym Leader names are bad puns but this isn't even that. They directly took the word "chili" and put it as a name...


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm considering picking the girl player for once, just to mix things up. 
And I'll name her Daisy Dukes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm considering nicknaming a pokemon "You."

Then it would be so informal, "Go, YOU!" 

"YOU used FLAMETHROWER!"

"YOU gained 231321 EXP Points!" 

"YOU is evolving!" 

Badass.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 2, 2011)

Kamitsure


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

Going to pre-order an american 3DS so I guess I should order the american pokemon black


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Pokemon Black has Reshiram on it. White has Zekrom. just an FYI.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Feb 3, 2011)

Zekrom is better.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you get your own house in B/W like you can in Platinum? 

where you can take hoes back to your pad and tap it without your mom callin you.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Feb 3, 2011)

Who da fuck is Genesect? Has he been in the pokedex all this time? I swear to god, I only learned about him today.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone able to tell me how to enter the "sea" or whatever the underwater area is called in Dream world?


It should be accessable at 5k points and had that since 2 days ago but haven't been able to find an entry...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 3, 2011)

AndreAtomic said:


> Who da fuck is Genesect? Has he been in the pokedex all this time? I swear to god, I only learned about him today.



It's been revealed for months. It's the last Pokemon in the Pokedex.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 3, 2011)

Genesect's been around for a while. 

I don't see how you didn't notice it at the end of the Pokedex.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah he sure is ugly. But I suppose a pokemon of his.. caliber? Would be. Darn those genetically altered/created pokemon.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah actually leads you to wonder how advanced the technology truly is in the Pokemon world.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 3, 2011)

It's probably not a straight line of advancement. lol


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah its also so odd how a new region is always founded with 'new Pokemon' despite the fact that cities in those regions have been around for so long. Talk about a linked world huh.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 4, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Yeah he sure is ugly. But I suppose a pokemon of his.. caliber? Would be. Darn those genetically altered/created pokemon.



Da fuck you just say


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 4, 2011)

Finally got my Shiny Suicunes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 4, 2011)

I might not be able to get Suicune. Damn my schedule.


----------



## Kek (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't bother getting Shiny Entei or Suicune.

Walking into Gamestop with my DS at 18 years old for Raikou was embarrassing enough.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Feb 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter how old are you, nobody is too old for Pokemons!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Got to pick up my game again.

Was so frustrated with my team last time that I just stopped playing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

Frustrated with your team?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, I rushed through getting the last three or so badges.

So I had train a lot of them like crazy. They couldn't stand up the Elite Four. 

Still got a bit of work to do.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah I see. It's pokemon bro, take your time!


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 5, 2011)

Huh, I'm surprised that nobody's posted this here yet.

Rumored list of Town names:

- Nuvema Town
- Striaton City
- Nacrene City
- Castelia City
- Nimbasa City
- Undella Town
- Lacunosa Town
- Opelucid City
- Icirrus City
- Mistralton City
- Driftveil City

Then there's this to explain the names. They're all cloud themed:

Nuvema Town: Nuvola means cloud in Italian
Striaton City: Striation clouds
Nacrene City: Nacreous clouds are also known as mother of pearl
Castelia City: Castellanus clouds display multiple towers arising from its top
Nimbasa City: Nimbus clouds are rain clouds
Undella Town: Undulatus clouds are wavy
Lacunosa Town: Lacunosus clouds have honey comb pattern
Opelucid City: Opacus clouds;comes from opaque and Perlucidus or Translucidus clouds; both come from transparent
Icirrus City: Cirrus clouds are full of ice crystals
Mistralton City: Mistral Wind and alto means high

And here are some guesses at what names go with which towns:

Undella Town is Sazanami Town, sazanami means ripple and undulatus is a wavy cloud.
Lacunosa Town is Kagome Town, kagome lattice is a trihexagonal shape just like lacunosus comes from honey comb pattern.
Mistralton City is Fukiyose City, they're both related to winds.
Icirrus City is Sekka City,they're both related to ice.
Opelucid City is Souryuu City, Opelucid contrasts with opaque and transparent words just like the city’s concept.

I just copied and pasted all of that from Pokejungle, so I didn't really do any of the thinking.  It's a rumor as of now, but the cloud theme fits perfectly with the three city names that have been officially revealed, and I have seen literally no doubters of this list, so I personally believe it.

And here's another copy/paste list of Gym Leader names from Pokejungle:

    * Cilan/Chili/Cress
    * Lenora (Aloe)
    * Burgh (Arti)
    * Elesa (Kamitsure)
    * Clay (Yacon)
    * Skyla (Fuuro)
    * Brycen (Hachiku)
    * Drayden (Shaga)
    * Iris


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Ah I see. It's pokemon bro, take your time!



Haha thanks man.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 5, 2011)

Kek said:


> I didn't bother getting Shiny Entei or Suicune.
> 
> Walking into Gamestop with my DS at 18 years old for Raikou was embarrassing enough.


At 27 years old, I don't have much problem with it. 


But, imagine my surprise when I found out Game Stop's wi-fi extended into the parking lot. It was nice getting Suicune without even getting out of the car.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 5, 2011)

Nuzlocking Pokemon Black first time through with only basic knowlege of what types the gym leaders are and the general capabilities of half the Pokemon? Fuck Yeah!

Anyways, as for walking into a Gamestop for Pokemon [>implying it's running in my country :/]; 

I have a Sneasel Tattooed on my arm, I'm proud of being a pokemon fan and gladly flaunt it.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone plan on getting White but would rather have Reshiram? I'm looking for someone to make a pact to trade version mascots with, I'm getting Black.


----------



## Bree (Feb 6, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Huh, I'm surprised that nobody's posted this here yet.
> 
> Rumored list of Town names:
> 
> ...


They seem to be correct. Sekka was confirmed to be Icirrus, anyway. I kinda like this cloud theme 



DragonTiger said:


> * Cilan/Chili/Cress
> * Lenora (Aloe)
> * Burgh (Arti)
> * Elesa (Kamitsure)
> ...


This one is probably correct too. The only one that bothers me is Burgh. There's also that Skyla which could have been Skylar, or just plain Skye, but I'm not complaining.

Player Characters Touya(b) and Touko(g) were confirmed to be Blair and Whitlea.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 6, 2011)

Blair and Whitlea? Seriously? The other player characters never really had a theme to their names, I don't think... How does Lucas and Dawn translate into Diamond and Pearl again? Brendon/May to Ruby/Sapphire? Ethan/Lyra to Gold/Silver?


----------



## Kek (Feb 6, 2011)

Now whenever I hear Blair's name, I'm gonna think about Blair from Soul Eater.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 6, 2011)

So anyone able to tell me How the hell i can enter "Shining Ocean" in dream world?




Sunrider said:


> At 27 years old, I don't have much problem with it.
> 
> 
> But, imagine my surprise when I found out Game Stop's wi-fi extended into the parking lot. It was nice getting Suicune without even getting out of the car.




That sounds nice


Will be easy to get Toys'r'us stuff then it's just 500 m away and i'll be nearing the building from a sideway so wont even have to enter then


----------



## Bioness (Feb 6, 2011)

Akatora said:


> So anyone able to tell me How the hell i can enter "Shining Ocean" in dream world?



wait til it's in English


----------



## Akatora (Feb 7, 2011)

doubt that'll help

was told by a guy that run a major pkmn site and have played the game for long and very likely understand japanease

that his entry there was random to took him about a week or 2 after getting the points till he first entered the area


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 7, 2011)

Hell if I know how. Don't have the game myself, remember?

This does remind me that sometime I have to do my reservation. Luckily for me my local game store will allow me to pay for the entire game ahead of time instead of a measly $5 payment.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 8, 2011)

English stuff.

Places:
Yagaruma Forest is now Pinwheel Foreset
Dragon Spiral Tower is now Dragonspiral Tower
All the city names has been posted on here a page back it seems so I wont bother posting them again

Moves:
Grass Mixer is now Leaf Tornado
Shell Blade is now Razor Shell
Nitro Charge is now Flame Charge
Incinerate keeps it's name
Vengeance is now Retaliate
Bursting Flame is now Flame Burst
Boiling Water is now Scald
Evil Eye is now Hex
Healing Beam is now Heal Pulse
Sing A Round is now Round
Electra Ball is now Electro Ball
Wood Horn is now Horn Leech
Dragon Tail keeps it's name

Abilities:
Tension is now Unnerve
Regeneration is now Regenerator

People: 
Names were posted on here a page back it seems so I wont bother posting them again

EDIT: Forgot stuff

Modes/Forms:
Darmanitan's Fire/Psychic form is called Zen 
Meloetta's Normal/Psychic form is called Aria
Meloetta's Normal/Fighting form is called Pirouette


----------



## Bioness (Feb 8, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Modes/Forms:
> Darmanitan's Fire/Psychic form is called Zen
> Meloetta's Normal/Psychic form is called Aria
> Meloetta's Normal/Fighting form is called Pirouette



So full of Taoist symbolism


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 9, 2011)

WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## Kek (Feb 9, 2011)

:|

*hurl*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Someone must have been pretty drunk that day. Arm looks pretty fucked up.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd say that's sick but I once saw a report about a guy who did that to his face and even split his tongue to make himself look like a lizard or something.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 9, 2011)

Nothing surprises me anymore, sorry...


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 9, 2011)

That's disgusting, it looks like he's got his spine in his arm.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 11, 2011)

English stuff

People:
Geechisu is now Ghetsis
Adeku is now Alder
Katorea is now Caitlin and is the same Caitlin from the Battle Frontier in Platinum, HeartGold, and SoulSilver
Renbuu is now Marshal
Giima is now Grimsley
Shikimi is now Shauntal

Places:
Karakusa Town is now Accumula Town


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 11, 2011)

I especially like Marshall. So simple and works so well. 

Also, he're a facepalm-worthy article: 
It pains me to see people like this are actually taken seriously.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 11, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Geechisu is now Ghetsis


Not Dennis? Missed opertunity.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 11, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I especially like Marshall. So simple and works so well.
> 
> Also, he're a facepalm-worthy article:
> It pains me to see people like this are actually taken seriously.



Jeff clearly isn't the best choice for a Pokemon article. I'm sure he demanded to be the one to write it, since most of the other editors are avid Pokemon fans.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 11, 2011)

Which begs the question "why". He's just a random schmuck with an opinion. You can find those everywhere. *I'm* a random schmuck with an opinion but that doesn't qualify me to write articles on something I'm not familiar with and obviously don't care enough about to write a proper article.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I especially like Marshall. So simple and works so well.
> 
> Also, he're a facepalm-worthy article:
> It pains me to see people like this are actually taken seriously.



Guys a bad troll.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 11, 2011)

I've heard about the game but never really looked into  it yet. What'd I miss?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 12, 2011)

When's the game coming out?


----------



## ElementX (Feb 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> When's the game coming out?



March 6th.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 12, 2011)

ElementX said:


> March 6th.



Ok, thank you^_^

I think Nageki and Dageki should have kept their english names.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 12, 2011)

*{NEW!} Pokemon Black and White English TV Commercial*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFjdyoJ8dq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kek (Feb 12, 2011)

...Is that you, Tobi?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 12, 2011)

Kek said:


> ...Is that you, Tobi?



Who's Tobi?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Who's Tobi?



This guy who's stopped coming for some reason who always posted videos of Pokemon stuff.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 13, 2011)

And he always used that same fox header for every single one of his posts....


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> And he always used that same fox header for every single one of his posts....



What? I like the nine tails.


----------



## Kek (Feb 13, 2011)

He also liked to write, and I believe his real name was Max.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 13, 2011)

Dupemon.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 13, 2011)

Kek said:


> He also liked to write, and I believe his real name was Max.



There's a lot of people named Max and there's a lot of people who like to write. It could be a coincidence.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 14, 2011)

........


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you just called yourself out, dude.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 14, 2011)

You're... terrible at lying.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2011)

I hated Tobi.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 14, 2011)

What have I just stumbled upon?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 14, 2011)

I want my Pokemanz 


Hurry March 6th, hurry damn you 


Perhaps I should go to sleep until March 6th comes around, time seems to fly while sleeping...now if only I could sleep for that long


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not arguing with any of you. I'm not this _Tobi_ you all hate or something.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 15, 2011)

New English stuff.

Sky Arrow Bridge is now Akyarrow Bridge
Hodomoe City is now Driftveil City
Royal Isshu is now Royal Unova

Here...a video 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhuZHOWjJYg[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Or not...

EDIT: Ok I did it, I'm just that awesome.


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy hell we thought right?

gamefreak trolled us 



Overworld said:


> I'm not arguing with any of you. I'm not this _Tobi_ you all hate or something.



Getting angry quickly, another sign.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2011)

*Get ready for a facepalm!!*





> The official Japanese Pok?mon movie website updated today with a new announcement, confirming the leaked CoroCoro scans. For the first time in the history of Pok?mon, the upcoming movie will have two versions similar to Pok?mon Black And White. The movie variations will be entitled as Victini and the White Hero: Reshiram featuring the Vast White Pok?mon, Reshiram while the other one will be featuring the Deep Black Pok?mon, Zekrom entitled as Victini and the Black Hero: Zekrom. Similar to the Generation V games release, both of the variations for the movie will also be released simultaneously in the Japanese theaters on the same day, July 16, 2011. Both versions of the upcoming Pok?mon movie will have the same plot, storyline and characters but the version mascots will be different for both variations.
> 
> Nikkan Sports, an online sports newspaper has posted a brief summary for the movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 15, 2011)

When it says the version mascots will be different...what does it mean exactly lol


----------



## Kek (Feb 15, 2011)

It means there's two versions of the same movie. One involving Reshiram, and the other involving Zekrom, which are the mascots of White and Black respectively.

Pretty interesting actually.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 15, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> New English stuff.
> 
> Sky Arrow Bridge is now Akyarrow Bridge
> Hodomoe City is now Driftveil City
> ...



That was so awesome


----------



## Starrk (Feb 15, 2011)

Kek said:


> It means there's two versions of the same movie. One involving Reshiram, and the other involving Zekrom, which are the mascots of White and Black respectively.
> 
> Pretty interesting actually.



So it's the exact same plot in both movies, but just two different Pokemon as the "antagonist"?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> So it's the exact same plot in both movies, but just two different Pokemon as the "antagonist"?



Exact same plot but two different stories.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

Stark said:


> So it's the exact same plot in both movies, but just two different Pokemon as the "antagonist"?



it will follow a similar plot (the beginning is the exact same), but it will kinda split off and do their own thing.

really I don't know what's the point of them doing this, this is some fucked up time continuity shit here.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> it will follow a similar plot (the beginning is the exact same), but it will kinda split off and do their own thing.
> 
> really I don't know what's the point of them doing this, this is some fucked up time continuity shit here.



I agree, why couldn't they do what they did with Palkia and Dialga.... they're probably gonna talk.

I've been wondering, if Zorua, Lucario, Mewtwo, Shaymin, etc. can talk using telepathy, why don't they make a Psychic-Type mave called _telepathy_?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I agree, why couldn't they do what they did with Palkia and Dialga.... they're probably gonna talk.
> 
> I've been wondering, if Zorua, Lucario, Mewtwo, Shaymin, etc. can talk using telepathy, why don't they make a Psychic-Type mave called _telepathy_?



that would be more of an ability and I honestly can't think of anything telepathy can do that can't already be done by another move.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> it will follow a similar plot (the beginning is the exact same), but it will kinda split off and do their own thing.
> 
> really I don't know what's the point of them doing this, this is some fucked up time continuity shit here.



To try something new I guess. If it doesn't go well then they probably wont ever do it again.

It seems interesting to me personally, but I never really watch the movies and probably still wont.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

The movies are actually really good and give credit to the horrible anime.

My personal favorites that I've watched multiple times are, 1 ,3, 7, 10, 11, 12


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> The movies are actually really good and give credit to the horrible anime.
> 
> My personal favorites that I've watched multiple times are, 1 ,3, 7, 10, 11, 12



Horrible anime? But I love Pokemon anime. If only I hate a "Haters gonna hate" picture, Zetsufied.



If you haven't watched Best Wishes then I suggest you do, many who lost interest in the anime regained it because of Best Wishes. I myself never lost interest in the show since it's always been good to me.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't watched Best Wishes but I read the episode summaries and view the pictures on serebii


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

That should be enough to make you fap , was for me 

Speaking of Serebii...English Stuff:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Places:
P2 Lab is now P2 Laboratory

Abandoned Lot Of Dream is now Dreamyard

The Opening Of An Underground Water Vein is now Wellspring Cave

Resort Desert is not Desert Resort

Ancient Castle is now Relic Castle 

Hodomoe City Draw Bridge is now Driftveil Drawbridge

Freezer Containers is now Cold Storage

Fukiyose Cave is now Mistralton Cave

Electric Rock Cave is now Chargestone Cave

Fukiyose City is now Mistralton City

Tower Of Heavens is now Celestial Tower

Ridge is now Twist Mountain

Sekka Moor is now Moor Of Icirrus

Kanawa Town is now Anville Town

Cylinder Bridge is now Tubeline Bridge

Training Cave is now Challenger's Cave

Souryuu City is now Opelucid City

Kagome Town is now Lacunosa Town 

Village Bridge is still Village Bridge

Giant Hole is now Giant Chasm

Sazanami Town is now Undella Town

Sazanami Bay is now Undella Bay

Fertility Shrine is now Abundant Shrine

Wonder Bridge is now Marvelous Bridge

Illusion Forest is now Lostlorn Forest




EDIT: 
English Item:
Miracle Shooter is now Wonder Launcher


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 16, 2011)

Two versions of a movie that's more or less the same? 
Sounds like they just wanna make more money off the otaku who'll go to both.
Lucky for us dubbed Pokemon movies don't come out in theaters anymore.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 16, 2011)

Two movies? 

Double the Victini? 

I'm not quite sure what they're trying to pull, but I don't know if it'll work. :


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 17, 2011)

Scraggy, Scrafty, Pawniard, Bisharp?

Seriously what are these names


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Scraggy, Scrafty, Pawniard, Bisharp?
> 
> Seriously what are these names



Scraggy-Either it's "Craggy" with an "S" or it's just "Scraggy" or both. 
Craggy means: 1.  rocky and steep: steep and rocky, and forming part of a cliff or mountain peak  
2.  rugged: rugged-looking with strong prominent masculine features  

Scraggy means: 1.  U.S. jagged: having sharp points or edges  
2.  scrawny: bony and thin 
a scraggy little cat 

I think the second definition of each word suit it well enough to know that's where it came from.

Scrafty-Most likely "Crafty" with an "S"
Crafty means:  cunning: using or involving cunning or trickery to deceive other people  

Which suits it.

Pawniard-Most likely "Pawn" and something else.
Pawn in this case would probably be the chess piece

Bisharp-Most likely "Bishop" and "Sharp".
Bishop in this case would probably be the chess piece and sharp is just sharp.

All well suited names I'd say.


----------



## Burke (Feb 17, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Scraggy-Either it's "Craggy" with an "S" or it's just "Scraggy" or both.
> Craggy means: 1.  rocky and steep: steep and rocky, and forming part of a cliff or mountain peak
> 2.  rugged: rugged-looking with strong prominent masculine features
> 
> ...



Oooo Z! Getting technical on their asses!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 17, 2011)

Two movies with slight differences?

They're doing the same thing to movies as they're doing to the games.

This way they make twice the money for nearly the same thing and we Pokeaddicts will take it all in.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder when they're going to show N in the anime?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 18, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Oooo Z! Getting technical on their asses!



Got to do what I got to do 



Overworld said:


> I wonder when they're going to show N in the anime?



This is for the games. 

But Team Plasma is set to appear soon, so N could make an appearance, but I doubt he'll be focused on until later.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a set of Unova badges that match the set everyone uses on trainer cards?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 18, 2011)

I keep thinking the N stands for: Nathan


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 19, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I keep thinking the N stands for: Nathan



I've seen some people prior to the release of the game thinking the "N" was really a "Z" sideways and stood for Zoroark. 

...

They were serious too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 20, 2011)

I was about to abandon poor Shuckle because the strategy I had with him looked like it took too much to work with, but yet I found a way to work with him...

Sadly, it has a fatal flaw.



Black Wraith said:


> Two movies with slight differences?
> 
> They're doing the same thing to movies as they're doing to the games.
> 
> This way they make twice the money for nearly the same thing and we Pokeaddicts will take it all in.



That's what I first thought when I heard they were going to do it.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I've seen some people prior to the release of the game thinking the "N" was really a "Z" sideways and stood for Zoroark.
> 
> ...
> 
> They were serious too.



Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

This game will most likely not dissapoint. ^^


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 20, 2011)

It shouldn't. 

The introduction of a new generation has yet to fail to sustain a sense of entertainment. I always enjoy what Pokemon has to bring to the table when a new region is introduced.


----------



## Dagor (Feb 20, 2011)

I did really stupid thing playing Japanese version, now I don't feel like to play.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 20, 2011)

I did the same. I'm hoping that I'll be able to get through it based off of the fact that I need to get used to the English names and that I am abso-fucking-lutely beating my friend's ass in this game.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 20, 2011)

I never liked the Gen 4 pokemon.... they looked stupid. I like some English names for this region like Darmanitan.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 21, 2011)

I want my 3rd game so I can have my Focus Punch tutor and get my subpunching Azumarril back. Sure I can transfer from 4th gen but it doesn't have that same magic.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Cookies said:


> It shouldn't.
> 
> The introduction of a new generation has yet to fail to sustain a sense of entertainment. I always enjoy what Pokemon has to bring to the table when a new region is introduced.



Agreed.

And me too. Pok?mon always stays so darn fun


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I never liked the Gen 4 pokemon.... they looked stupid. I like some English names for this region like Darmanitan.



I saw nothing stupid about the Pokemon in generation 4. Didn't look any different from the usual Pokemon for me. I like generation 4, cross gen evolutions are basically my favorite kind of evolution. 

Most of the names so far for generation 5 are all great to me, they all make reference to what the Pokemon is based on and there is a few names that most would have to look up and figure out what the deal is, which leads to a possible interesting find. Plus there are names worthy of a few laughs, but still are good names.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 21, 2011)

I never got why so many people seem to dislike Gen 4. If anything, it has some of my favourite Pokémon. More noticably Infernape which is my favourite ever. I started playing with Gen 4 so I wouldn't know but I don't see why all those new evolutions received so many negative responses. And they're pretty much the main reason people don't like the Generation.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I never got why so many people seem to dislike Gen 4. If anything, it has some of my favourite Pok?mon. More noticably Infernape which is my favourite ever. I started playing with Gen 4 so I wouldn't know but I don't see why all those new evolutions received so many negative responses. And they're pretty much the main reason people don't like the Generation.



I think some people just don't like cross generation evolutions, I love them myself though. Plus there were some who hated the idea of 14 Legendary Pokemon in one generation, but I had no problem with it.

Anyways, English stuff:

PokeShifter keeps it's name.

People(Battle Subway Bosses):
Nobori is now Emmet
Kudari is now Ingo


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

I've overal liked every generation to date.
All contain pokémon I like in a way ^^


----------



## Kek (Feb 21, 2011)

Same. I've yet to be disappointed in a pokemon game (Excluding the spin-off games).


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Kek said:


> Same. I've yet to be disappointed in a pokemon game (Excluding the spin-off games).



Indeed. =)

Also, Kyurem looks awesome


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder if they'll ever make Gen 3 remakes. I am so waiting for that. 
I wonder what Gen 6 will bring us.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 23, 2011)

Correction on PokeShifter's English name, it doesn't keep it's Japanese name instead it's called Poke Transfer.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I wonder if they'll ever make Gen 3 remakes. I am so waiting for that.
> I wonder what Gen 6 will bring us.



Me too.

Also, I cant wait to play Pkmn Black/White ^^


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 23, 2011)

It's only a matter of time now. February is nearly over and that's basically it, then you just wait 4-6 days and the games are available I wont be getting mine until the 7th most likely though.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's only a matter of time now. February is nearly over and that's basically it, then you just wait 4-6 days and the games are available I wont be getting mine until the 7th most likely though.



I know ^^
Hyyypeee

Though I live in Europe and havent checked the release date =0
But PKMN Black/White commercials are already on tv, so it can't be long anymore ^^


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 23, 2011)

SuzumeShouken said:


> I know ^^
> Hyyypeee
> 
> Though I live in Europe and havent checked the release date =0
> But PKMN Black/White commercials are already on tv, so it can't be long anymore ^^



Pretty sure Eurpose has it released on the 4th, two days before North America. 

And yah I've been seeing commercials too, I've only seen Pokemon game commercials for HeartGold and SoulSilver, don't remember commercials for any of the other games, odd.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally good news! I may be able to play this game just yet!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pretty sure Eurpose has it released on the 4th, two days before North America.
> 
> And yah I've been seeing commercials too, I've only seen Pokemon game commercials for HeartGold and SoulSilver, don't remember commercials for any of the other games, odd.



Wow, we get it sooner =0
That's peculiar imo
But I'm not complainin' ;P

Also, here are some commercials:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3PpxuxRtSs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuP4goGGWT4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab26P4omyI0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

So awesum ^^


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 23, 2011)

Man, that Red and Blue commercial was so fun.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 23, 2011)

the old one beats all the new commercials!

haha my housemate's mom is the one who made the commercial for the diamond and b/w. All the CG bit


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Man, that Red and Blue commercial was so fun.



Indeed ^^

Nostalgiasplosion


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 23, 2011)

I think Platinum should have been in the future. Cyrus would have came back and remade Team Galactic.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Feb 23, 2011)

So close to March 6th!(:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

okay, so now the big question..

black or white? 

i could care less for legendaries, but i dunno..


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 24, 2011)

> Pokemon developer GameFreak has explained why their games launch in the US and Europe so long after they do in Japan.
> 
> It's because the Japanese developer cares so much about the Pokemon names.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> okay, so now the big question..
> 
> black or white?
> 
> i could care less for legendaries, but i dunno..



White for me.
I want me a Zekrom ^^


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I wonder if they'll ever make Gen 3 remakes. I am so waiting for that.
> I wonder what Gen 6 will bring us.



I can't wait to play that battle frontier again. Hopefully they don't change it.



> okay, so now the big question..
> 
> black or white?
> 
> i could care less for legendaries, but i dunno..



Aren't there more pokemon in white?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 24, 2011)

No, I'm pretty sure Black and White have the same number of exlusives.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 24, 2011)

Decisions decisions  
I want Zekrom, but I wanna prefer Black City and Shaga over White Forest and Iiris. I haven't reserved either yet because I just can' choose.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 24, 2011)

Wait why would you care about the last Gym Leader? they use the same Pokemon, also you should look for version exclusive Pokemon as well.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Both versions have Kyurem anyway


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Wait why would you care about the last Gym Leader? they use the same Pokemon, also you should look for version exclusive Pokemon as well.





SuzumeShouken said:


> White for me.
> I want me a Zekrom ^^



meh, none of the exclusives reach out to me except maybe Braviary.. Zerkom also looks more kick-ass.. electric legendaries always look badass  



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I can't wait to play that battle frontier again. Hopefully they don't change it.
> 
> Aren't there more pokemon in white?



in white forest right?

well yeah, might catch some old pokemons for nostalgia like; Pidgeot,Alakazam,Machamp,etc.. 


though there is one gay thing with white..

in black you'll get Reshiram(dragon/fire) and Tornelos(flying) as exclusive legendaries, while you'll get Zekrom(dragon/electric) and Voltolos(electric/flying) in white

thats two electric legendaries, lacks variety when put in a party..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2011)

Whoa, I haven't been here in a while.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Whoa, I haven't been here in a while.



Soon you'll be here a lot more.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> meh, none of the exclusives reach out to me except maybe Braviary.. Zerkom also looks more kick-ass.. electric legendaries always look badass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I dont really mind two electric legendaries


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2011)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Well I dont really mind two electric legendaries



well, its not that bad.. i don't use legendaries that much.. so they just need to look badass for showboating


----------



## Firaea (Feb 25, 2011)

I can barely wait for the upcoming english release of B/W. Although I've to wait a week before getting it due to exams, I'm still incredibly hyped for it.



...though I still don't know which one to get.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 25, 2011)

Khris said:


> in white forest right?
> 
> well yeah, might catch some old pokemons for nostalgia like; Pidgeot,Alakazam,Machamp,etc..
> 
> ...



That white forest seems to be the only way to acquire alot of the older pokemon. I'd much rather capture them instead of battling them

About Voltolos/Borutorusu



> Just like its distant cousin, Randorosu (who, by the way, made it onto the top ten threat list), Borutorusu is a very potent sweeper due to its amazing base attacking stats, and an all-important base 111 Speed stat, but unlike its desert relative, the Lightning Strike Pokemon can usually be seen running specially-orientated attacks due to its colossal base 125 Special Attack stat. Just from Borutorusu's amazing base stat layout, it looks like an exceptionally effective sweeper, but there's more: it even has access to Nasty Plot, which further increases Borutorusu's viability and efficiency as a special sweeper. Along with said role, Borutorusu can effectively play the position of a revenge killer, scouter, and a lead courtesy of its awesome movepool, containing moves like Taunt and Volt Change, the latter basically being a special, Electric-type U-Turn.





> Borotorusu's offensive capabilities are pretty hard to compare. Its unique typing is what really makes it great, as it offers key resistances to common priority attacks: Mach Punch and Bullet Punch being the two big ones. Its STAB Thunderbolt is hard to shrug off, and its great movepool makes it a Pokemon capable of ripping apart different teams. Having a trolly base Speed stat of 111 is great as it can revenge kill many Pokemon without investing in a Choice Scarf. The lead set has great success behind it thanks to Mischievous Heart giving Taunt priority, as well as it being offensive enough to scare the opponent off. The Nasty Plot set is especially difficult to handle. Unless you're immune to the assault, a STAB Thunderbolt after a Nasty Plot is hard to shrug off. The mixed set is also great as it can KO Blissey with Hammer Arm and no Attack EVs thanks to Expert Belt. Its only disadvantages seem to be its four moveslot syndrome and its annoying weakness to Stealth Rock. Borotorusu is sure to be a top threat this generation.



Its pretty awesome


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 25, 2011)

I decided to say screw it and put down $15 each on both. Where I pre-ordered it from, I can continue to put down money to the point where I already have them paid for before they're released.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah, i think am going with white


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 26, 2011)

There was some exclusive Pokemon that tipped my decision in favor of White, balls if I can remember what it is.

... and as soon as i finished that sentence I remember it was Rankurusu. Balls. 


But I plan on getting both anyways, White just happens to be first.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> okay, so now the big question..
> 
> black or white?
> 
> i could care less for legendaries, but i dunno..



White Definitely. All my favorite pokemon are in there.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2011)

I might end up getting both, but if I were to choose, I'm leaning a little closer to Black, actually.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't pay attention to any updates about these games for a long time because of how much I disliked the fire and water starters(I like Snivy though) and the 8 or so other Pokemon that had been revealed at the time.

Looking at all the ones revealed now, I like Axew and its evolved forms, Excadrill(though I really dislike Drilbur) and Purrlain and its evolved form. I'll probably get one of the games, even though I was set on not getting either of them before I took a look at the new list. Can't resist the temptation of Pokemon after all it seems. I'm usually content with their being only 6 Pokemon I like a lot, since I'm the type to stick with the same team through most of the game. I don't like 6 of this generation yet, but evolved forms I haven't seen yet are quite likely to change that, like with Shroomish and it evolving into Breloom.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

To be honest, I'm more interested in the new region than the new Pokemon themselves. In fact, once I gain the ability to, I'll largely still be using Pokemon from the previous generation.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2011)

The regions themselves never were of much interest to me. Going on a journey with new Pokemon is what does it for me. Playing through a new Pokemon game with mostly Pokemon from older generations would take all the fun out of the game for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> There was some exclusive Pokemon that tipped my decision in favor of White, balls if I can remember what it is.
> 
> ... and as soon as i finished that sentence I remember it was Rankurusu. Balls.
> 
> ...



i hate slow pokemon 

but yeah, white is all the way.. my only regret is houndoom, but a simple trade can fix that 

am gonna have an old-school team pek

Pidgeot 
Alakazam
Electabuz
Magmar
Gengar
Gyarados


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> i hate slow pokemon
> 
> but yeah, white is all the way.. my only regret is houndoom, but a simple trade can fix that
> 
> ...



What's the point in going old school straight from the beginning?

Whenever I start a new Pokemon game I always use a team full of the new Pokes. This way you get to try out a new set first.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 27, 2011)

Last I recall, you can't import old Pokemon until some point in the game... though I haven't been following the news so I'm not sure.


----------



## Chicama (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been searching for this information for a while, but I'm sure you guys can help me. Its a minor thing, but I've been wondering; Are Cheren and/or Bianca nameable?

As pseudo rivals, I would've thought so, but looking at gameplay clips and the like, it doesn't seem like they are...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> What's the point in going old school straight from the beginning?
> 
> Whenever I start a new Pokemon game I always use a team full of the new Pokes. This way you get to try out a new set first.



i won't use old pokemon from the beginning.. check sig 

but, you wouldn't be able to catch them until beating the elite four right?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm gonna play it on a emulator because my DS broke several weeks ago. 

Btw, you can't use the Pok?mon from the previous regions right away.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2011)

Chicama said:


> I've been searching for this information for a while, but I'm sure you guys can help me. Its a minor thing, but I've been wondering; Are Cheren and/or Bianca nameable?
> 
> As pseudo rivals, I would've thought so, but looking at gameplay clips and the like, it doesn't seem like they are...



Probably not.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw the final evolutions for all the starters for the first time today...I got to get these games. Look-wise they're the best final evolutions of starters since 1st gen for me.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2011)

I get my pre-ordered game this Friday


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow... Only a week left...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2011)

England get it before America .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2011)

So? Should I care that Europe gets it a few days early?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2011)

Because we're awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome huh? You could get it a whole month early and I still wouldn't care.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm from Europe and *I* don't care. 
But that's because it'll be some time before I get the game. Or a DS for that matter.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2011)

I feel for you PS


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 27, 2011)

Chicama said:


> I've been searching for this information for a while, but I'm sure you guys can help me. Its a minor thing, but I've been wondering; Are Cheren and/or Bianca nameable?
> 
> As pseudo rivals, I would've thought so, but looking at gameplay clips and the like, it doesn't seem like they are...


No, you can't change their names.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 27, 2011)

I knew Game Stop would have a trade in bonus right before the release of this. After trading in Platinum and Mario Kart, I pre-ordered Black and only had to pay $2 something to cover the whole game.  

I also thought it was funny how the guy at the register snickered when I ordered Black and said "finally someone who isn't getting White."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I saw the final evolutions for all the starters for the first time today...I got to get these games. Look-wise they're the best final evolutions of starters since 1st gen for me.



you have horrible taste.. ugh..


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Wow. Calm the fuck down.



I've been calm.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 27, 2011)

I really think it doesn't matter who get what or who gets it when as long as you get it.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

Almost there


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 27, 2011)

I totally agree with that website link. I'm gonna use Oshawott.... I'm gonna rename it to it final evolve form JP name.....DAIKENKI!!!


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone know what they new item is called that's supposed to boost non fully evolved Pokemon?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> you have horrible taste.. ugh..



I wouldn't be saying stuff like that Starters are serious business


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 27, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I wouldn't be saying stuff like that Starters are serious business



I want them to make a koala starter.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 28, 2011)

*I gotta say im kinda surprised the design of most pokemons are better than the game versions before it. That ghost lamp is badass.

I really really hope they will release black and white for iPhone. *


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 28, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Anyone know what they new item is called that's supposed to boost non fully evolved Pokemon?


Evolution Stone or Miracle of Evolution.
According to Serebii, it's English name'll be Eviolite, which I admit made me giggle.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

10/10. Would read again. Manly tears


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 28, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I want them to make a koala starter.



*Like the grass starter of this fake 5th gen? Just for the record, they are at the bottom...*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 28, 2011)

So close yet so far away.

Need my Pokemon right now.


For anyone who doesn't know yet, serebii has revealed that in New York city on the 5th of March, in the Nintendo World store, there is going to be a celebration of the game release. There is stuff to do but the main thing is this will allow you to get the games a day earlier, and you can get access to the Liberty Pass before the Wi-Fi event to get Victini. 

So if you live in New York or are willingly to travel there on that day, go on down and get the game earlier and that. 


All the details available in the link:



So yah...that just pisses me off more. Why can't Canada have something like this. Oh well I guess I can wait a day or two...


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> So close yet so far away.
> 
> Need my Pokemon right now.
> 
> ...



I kinda wish I could go, but after this wait a few days is nothing.
And I'm not even sure if I'm buying it on day 1

But I'm still psyched it's almost here


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I kinda wish I could go, but after this wait a few days is nothing.
> And I'm not even sure if I'm buying it on day 1
> 
> But I'm still psyched it's almost here



I probably wouldn't go even if I could. Probably way too many people for my liking.

I'm probably getting my games on the 7th anyways, probably have no time on the 5th or 6th sadly. 

But still, each day for me is going to feel like a year. Unless time flies by. Perhaps I should sleep for a few days, time always seems to fly by then.

EDIT: Or...I'll build a time machine. And when I'm done I'll be able to get the games.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 28, 2011)

Just 6 more days. If I could, I'd buy and play it at church myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I wouldn't be saying stuff like that Starters are serious business



they still look like shit


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2011)

I wander how this game looks on the 3DS.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 28, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Evolution Stone or Miracle of Evolution.
> According to Serebii, it's English name'll be Eviolite, which I admit made me giggle.


Thanks, I got this idea and I'm hoping that thing will help. 

As far as the story mode goes, does anyone think it would be possible to beat the game without ever evolving your starter? I felt like doing something different this time around. Since I already had no intention of using any of the 5th starters on a competitive team, I'm considering doing it Ash/Pikachu style and not evolving my Snivy, Tepig, or Oshawatt.

I expect it to be a lot harder, just wanted to know if it would be harder or _impossibly_ harder. So far I'm thinking about


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 28, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Thanks, I got this idea and I'm hoping that thing will help.
> 
> As far as the story mode goes, does anyone think it would be possible to beat the game without ever evolving your starter? I felt like doing something different this time around. Since I already had no intention of using any of the 5th starters on a competitive team, I'm considering doing it Ash/Pikachu style and not evolving my Snivy, Tepig, or Oshawatt.
> 
> I expect it to be a lot harder, just wanted to know if it would be harder or _impossibly_ harder. So far I'm thinking about



Thats a good idea! The game doesn't have high level opponents anyway


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I wander how this game looks on the 3DS.



Would there be any difference? 

Considering that the game's made for the DS engine, whatever gimmicks the 3DS may have shouldn't affect it, right?


----------



## DanE (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn it I want this game already


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Damn it I want this game already



Just a few days more. I've to wait an entire week after release thanks to exams. :/


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

If I could control time, I would make it March 6th already.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 28, 2011)

Overworld said:


> If I could control time, I would make it March 6th already.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

Screw Celebi, I want to do it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 1, 2011)

Not very patient are we?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

Another day closer.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 1, 2011)

Has this become a countdown thread? lol

I'm still really blah that we can't trade older generations until after the first run-through. I really want my mascot Wartortle


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 1, 2011)

^That'd horribly ruin the whole purpose of this game to experience that nostalgia of the first one lol


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 1, 2011)

5 days
0 hours
59 minutes
4 seconds

Until I'm playing Pokemon White 

I live in PA and am counting to Sunday, 11am when my Game Stop opens.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

Best news for me today EVER

My birthday was in december, but at the time there was nothing that I really wanted, so my mother and I made an agreement that her present for me would be posponed to a time when there _is_ something I want.

I had completely forgotten about this, and I realised it again today.

My mom's getting me my Pokémon black/white!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2011)

my sis asked me what game will be getting this month, i said: POKIMANZ :33

she laughed at me  

now the whole family is singing gotta catch em all


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> my sis asked me what game will be getting this month, i said: POKIMANZ :33
> 
> she laughed at me
> 
> now the whole family is singing gotta catch em all



Epic.

Then what're ya doing here!? Go SING

Also, as old news as this probably is for most of you, Tochic/Combusken/Blaziken's dream world ability seems pretty haxx


----------



## The SpyGoob (Mar 1, 2011)

Overworld said:


> If I could control time, I would make it March 6th already.



6th? what country are you in?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

The best news ever for me today V2.0


My mom agreed on the agreement, and I'm getting my Pokémon white/black on the release date (friday)!

Hyyyyypeeee! =DDD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 1, 2011)

All you people who've pre-ordered or are getting on release date make me sick. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> my sis asked me what game will be getting this month, i said: POKIMANZ :33
> 
> she laughed at me
> 
> now the whole family is singing gotta catch em all



She clearly doesn't know Pokemon is serious business. It's the foundation of life itself. Pokemon most be played in order to keep the balance between the world. For if we don't...disaster will come our way. 

She should be thanking you for saving her, how ungrateful of her. 



The SpyCrab said:


> 6th? what country are you in?



Pokemon Black and Pokemon White come out in North America(Being Canada and USA) on the 6th of March. So I'm guessing the user lives in one of those countries currently.



Pesky Bug said:


> All you people who've pre-ordered or are getting on release date make me sick.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm getting it one day after the release date, so I guess we are good then?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> All you people who've pre-ordered or are getting on release date make me sick.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The longer you wait, the more fulfilling the purchase though 

That reminds me.. I hope it's not sold out when I get there


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, my pre-order is paid off, so all I need to do is show up and pick my copies up.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 1, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'm getting it one day after the release date, so I guess we are good then?






Scizor said:


> The longer you wait, the more fulfilling the purchase though
> 
> That reminds me.. I hope it's not sold out when I get there


Fuck that shit, I want it ASAP. 
Though I did beat the game twice already on an emulator.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The longer you wait, the more fulfilling the purchase though
> 
> That reminds me.. I hope it's not sold out when I get there



That's bull. The longer you wait the more pain you have to endure. 

Shh...don't say such awful things. 


All is going according to plan then, kukuku






I'm just glad I have shows I can watch to kill the time...hopefully I don't run out of them though.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 1, 2011)

3 days to go. Can't wait till Friday...


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> That's bull. The longer you wait the more pain you have to endure.
> 
> Shh...don't say such awful things.



lol. I meant only good.

And lol, sorry. 

Also, I have a big question, but I dont think it deserves its own thread:

Though I hate to admit it, I'm very new to competitive pok?mon. Actually, I've learned about IV's and EV's like 2 mins ago. 

I never really cared for competitive pok?mon, but I'm thinking of trying to start it in pok?mon black/white.

I just read everything about IV's, EV's, breeding, tiers, natures etc.

So, as for the question:
What are things I definately *have to* know before I can start competitive pok?mon in black/white?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 1, 2011)

The SpyCrab said:


> 6th? what country are you in?



North Amercia-  Los Angeles, CA

GIVE ME MY POKEMANZ!!!

and no, i'm not paitient... sometimes.


----------



## Kek (Mar 1, 2011)

Every single line of code that goes into making a pokemon game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm trying to hold myself from buying this on the 6th. Will be getting it along with the 3DS on launch day, I don't really like any of the 3DS titles available on the 27th.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2011)

I have so much school work and a few midterms to study for. I don't know if I should get the game!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What are things I definitely *have to* know before I can start competitive pok?mon in black/white?



IV's, EV's, Natures, uh... Maybe the mechanics behind Hidden Power.

There are plenty of other things, but if you want to learn more about competitive Pokemon, try reading what's at Smogon.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 2, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> IV's, EV's, Natures, uh... Maybe the mechanics behind Hidden Power.
> 
> There are plenty of other things, but if you want to learn more about competitive Pokemon, try reading what's at Smogon.



Thanks!


----------



## Shukaku_Demon (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm surprisingly getting the white version lol. Gonna be cool to see how much it's changed over the years. I remember the days the gameboy didn't even have color yet and I had pokemon red and blue, time sure goes by fast lol. Anyone know if you'll be able to get Mewtwo and maybe Lugia in these games without having to trade them from another?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> She clearly doesn't know Pokemon is serious business. It's the foundation of life itself. Pokemon most be played in order to keep the balance between the world. For if we don't...disaster will come our way.
> 
> She should be thanking you for saving her, how ungrateful of her.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Shukaku_Demon said:


> I'm surprisingly getting the white version lol. Gonna be cool to see how much it's changed over the years. I remember the days the gameboy didn't even have color yet and I had pokemon red and blue, time sure goes by fast lol. Anyone know if you'll be able to get Mewtwo and maybe Lugia in these games without having to trade them from another?



I believe you'll have to trade.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

*All who care:*
All English names of Moves and Abilities are out, you can check them all on serebii. I would post them but you can't copy paste on the site, and there are too many to write out.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 2, 2011)

But you can post links  :


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know how to post links from Serebii though. 

...And now I just realized how. 

Fuck I'm slow.


----------



## The SpyGoob (Mar 2, 2011)

Overworld said:


> North Amercia-  Los Angeles, CA



... oh god...

i think i might cry...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2011)

Hydreigon? 

FUCK THAT 


gonna nickname him Sazandora..


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 2, 2011)

Those English names have been out for quite a while.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know, but I still posted them with the attacks and abillities... 

Still want this guy in my team. I mean, he's bad-ass.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Krookodile is the source of all badass. 100% confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2011)

yes Krookodile is a must..


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 2, 2011)

I just preordered Pokemon Black.

Should I change to White? I never did check the differences and stuff.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I just preordered Pokemon Black.
> 
> Should I change to White? I never did check the differences and stuff.



You can check Serebii for the differences. The differences don't change much though, it comes down to personal likes and dislikes.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *All who care:*
> All English names of Moves and Abilities are out, you can check them all on serebii. I would post them but you can't copy paste on the site, and there are too many to write out.



 go there if you want to copy and paste stuffe from serebi.



The SpyCrab said:


> ... oh god...
> 
> i think i might cry...


Why?


Khris said:


> Hydreigon?
> 
> FUCK THAT
> 
> ...



I'm gonna nickname every body back to their Japanese names and I don't care how long it take


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 2, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I just preordered Pokemon Black.
> 
> Should I change to White? I never did check the differences and stuff.



White has Iris as the gym leader instead of Drayden, Opelucid City where said gym leader is found is more natural instead of Tron-esque, and instead of Black City you get White Forest which is a large forest that has low leveled pokemon like Bagon and Togepi, instead of Black city where you fight trainers that use Salamence and Togekiss.

Outside that, Zerkom and Voltolos over Black exclusives, Reshiram and Tornelos.



This is why I chose to get both, I like natural but I also love the Tron-esque cities.




Overworld said:


> I'm gonna nickname every body back to their Japanese names and I don't care how long it take



Why? Why not create new nicknames?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 2, 2011)

Hilbert and Hilda? PSSSSHHHH


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 2, 2011)

What's a good nickname for a Snivy that's always going to be a Snivy?
So far I got: Prince, Snickerus, Severus, Excalibur, and Sly

I feel like I'm loosing my knack for this


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm calling one I plan on raising "Adam"


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about White is that I can't battle Shaga and Voltolos isn't in there, everything else is fine.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 3, 2011)

Shinbora>Sigilyph (name wise) imo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2011)

Sazandora sounds fuckin badass.. 

though I like Krookodile more than Waruvial


----------



## Scizor (Mar 3, 2011)

Quick question:

How does the dream world work, exactly?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 3, 2011)

Overworld said:


> The only thing I don't like about White is that I can't battle Shaga and Voltolos isn't in there, everything else is fine.



Lol I think they changed Voltolos to Thundurus, anyways its actually exclusive to white.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 3, 2011)

Black and White are out this weekend.  

I'll probably go for Black.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 3, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm calling one I plan on raising "Adam"


I see what you did there. 
I nicknamed mine Kaa when playing on the emulator. Gonna call my Osha-De-Samurott "Kenshin" or some other Samurai's name.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 3, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I see what you did there.
> I nicknamed mine Kaa when playing on the emulator. Gonna call my Osha-De-Samurott "Kenshin" or some other Samurai's name.



Mifune? Mifune is the best Samurai ever. Plus his name is awesome


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 3, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> I see what you did there.
> I nicknamed mine Kaa when playing on the emulator. Gonna call my Osha-De-Samurott "Kenshin" or some other Samurai's name.



I'm gonna call mine Jack.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gotta get back, gotta get back, back to the past. Sa Sa Samurai Jack


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Lol I think they changed Voltolos to Thundurus, anyways its actually exclusive to white.



YES!!*clears throat* I mean good.... I still want Shaga in white... I mean he's mostly wearing white anyways.


----------



## Altron (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone else also going for the DSI bundle? I just paid off my pre-order for the Pokemon Black DSi Bundle and a copy of Pokemon White. It is a good deal since for only 10 bucks more on the cost of a new DSi you get a copy of Pokemon Black.


----------



## Kek (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd rather wait for the 3DS


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 4, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Quick question:
> 
> How does the dream world work, exactly?



Well, when you obtain Dream Smoke, which is something dealing with Munna and Musharna, you'll be able to sync up to the Pokemon Global Link site. From there you deposit a pokemon into Dream world, and you play mini games.

Then if you manage to befriend a pokemon through said mini-games, you'll be able to transfer that pokemon to a special area of Unova to capture it. These are mainly pokemon from past generations with abilities that they can't have normally.

And there's other things, like unlocking the ability to random match, and grow berries.

The thing is though, Pokemon Global Link is inaccessible at the moment, so you really can't do anything dealing with Dream World. It goes live on March 30th.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Let see.... Who here is from another country? I want that Unova tower thingy.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2011)

So, I got Black today... I've been playing a little here and there all day and I'm in Nacrene City with a Level 19 Servine called Smugleaf and a Level 17 Woobat called Wooby.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Mar 4, 2011)

So I started playing black (via illegal means)  just for the kicks - why is that the exp points jumps so slow? Comparing it to prior Pokemon games I've played I think this one goes by slow, and the Pokemon are seriously whack


----------



## Firaea (Mar 4, 2011)

Damn it. I've to wait an entire week before getting this thanks to exams.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2011)

John Carter of Mars said:


> So I started playing black (via illegal means)  just for the kicks - why is that the exp points jumps so slow? Comparing it to prior Pokemon games I've played I think this one goes by slow, and the Pokemon are seriously whack



pokemon red/green(japense) were the slowest.. 

dunno about this, gotta check it out myself and my computer is too much of a bitch to run ds emus


----------



## Frieza (Mar 5, 2011)

Buying both copies tomorrow. I am so excited. Been looking forward to these games for a while.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 5, 2011)

I was going to get both games on the 7th but I think I'll be able to get it tomorrow...I can't wait any fucking longer.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I was going to get both games on the 7th but I think I'll be able to get it tomorrow...I can't wait any fucking longer.



Neither can I. The Gamestops probably been had the games but couldn't release it until the luach date.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Neither can I. The Gamestops probably been had the games but couldn't release it until the luach date.


I just hope they'll have enough in stock.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to the gamestop near my house at about 2:00...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 5, 2011)

I will have the game tomorrow at noon


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Emboar should have been a Fire/Dark type
Dewott and Samurott should have been Water/Fighting types
Jalorda should have been Grass/Dragon
screw Gamefreak for not doing that!!!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 6, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Emboar should have been a Fire/Dark type
> Dewott and Samurott should have been Water/Fighting types
> *Jalorda should have been Grass/Dragon*
> screw Gamefreak for not doing that!!!!



Stop. No. Then no one would pick the other starters.

"OOOHHH Dragon Starter! Now we can pwn through the game with no effort!"

Emboar should have been Fire/Psychic
Samuraott should have been Water/Fighting
Serperior should have been Grass/Dark

It would be balance.

Still, I'm happy as is, except for yunno, third fire/fighting in a row.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Stop. No. Then no one would pick the other starters.
> 
> "OOOHHH Dragon Starter! Now we can pwn through the game with no effort!"
> 
> ...



Well, Jalorda looks ike a drgon type- and no, not everyone would use Jalorda because it could be a dragon type.

I think Emboar and Jalorda should be switched around
Emboar: Fire/*Dark*
Jalorda: Grass/*Psychic*


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 6, 2011)

^If that were to happen, it'd completely ruin the point, as Fire and Dark are effective against Grass and Psychic respecrtively.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Stop. No. Then no one would pick the other starters.
> 
> "OOOHHH Dragon Starter! Now we can pwn through the game with no effort!"


Um? Ice moves on the water starter, maybe? 

There you go, problem solved.


----------



## Geogeo (Mar 6, 2011)

Finally got my hands on Pokemon White yesterday. Played for several hours and just got past the second gym. Current team...

Servine - Smugleaf
Herdier - Brian
Patrat - TheRatKing
Panpour - Aqua Ape
Woobat - Batman
Roggenrola - RocknRoll

All around level 17.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got Black.

Smugleaf or Oshawatt?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Just got Black.
> 
> Smugleaf or Oshawatt?



Gary the Sea Otter Oshawott


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha, Haxorus.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome, you can get the Mystery Gift (Liberty Pass) before you even start a new game. 
I can't wait until I get to Castelia.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2011)

Overworld said:


> How can I acess the *game-stop* WiFi?


It's not a Gamestop event.

That event is available _online_ through Nintendo Wifi.  The instructions on how to obtain the Liberty Pass are inside the game packaging.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's not a Gamestop event.
> 
> That event is available _online_ through Nintendo Wifi.  The instructions on how to obtain the Liberty Pass are inside the game packaging.



I don't have WiFi and I want Victini.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2011)

Whee! 

Level 6 Oshawott. Timid, capable of taking hits.


----------



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn you people are lucky to have the game, I dont have money for it yet


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Damn you people are lucky to have the game, I dont have money for it yet



I can't get the game until my mom takes me. And she doesn't like me playing games... that much


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 6, 2011)

just got B/W

went to Best Buy


they are giving out $5 gift cards per game you buy.  not bad at all


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2011)

*Current Team:*


Purrloin lvl 10
Munna lvl 12
Panpur lvl 11
Snivy lvl 13
Lillipup lvl 14
Patrat lvl 11

Currently on Route 3.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to restart my file due to pink menu's.

Ironic how I got the game one day early (than the EU release date) and I have to restart my file after the US release date.

But now I can pig tepig, and name him ganondorf. As his final evolution reminds me of ganondorf


----------



## chbrevolution (Mar 6, 2011)

Got both copies from Gamestop today.

Right now I'm still in Striaton City but my team is 

Oshawott Lv 13
Tepig Lv 13
Snivy Lv 13
Purrloin Lv 11

And in my Box I have:

Patrat
Lillipup
Pansage
Pansear
Panpour
Munna


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2011)

chbrevolution said:


> Got both copies from Gamestop today.
> 
> Right now I'm still in Striaton City but my team is
> 
> ...



Nice 

I have:

Samurott Lv 42
Shinpora Lv 37
Liepard Lv 21
Pansear Lv10 (HMwhore)
Timburr Lv 22
Munna Lv 11 (This pkmn freaks me out)

But tommorrow morning I'm restarting my file, lol.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

My team right now:

Mijumaru: Lv. 10
Lillipup: Lv. 10
Patrat: Lv. 10


----------



## Frieza (Mar 6, 2011)

How do you restart file? my says it will not save.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 6, 2011)

Current team:

Dewott 26

Petili 23

Scraggy 22

Munna 24

Darumaka 22

Trying to decide between grabbing the fossil rock/flying bird

or waiting to get Axew.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

My team now:
Pansear: LV 12
Oshawott: LV 12
Lillipup: LV 11
Patrat: LV 12


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm loving this game, just got in Castelia City and I'm going to try and catch Victini

My current team:
Sly (Snivy) Lv 24
Jezebel (Liepard) Lv 22
Azula (Panpour) Lv 20

Hey has anyone here tried to use an AR? I added this game from Codejunkies but whenever I try to start the game it just freezes. I really don't want to waste time and balls on Victini so I need that 100% catch code.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't get how to access the wifi event.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you have wi-fi at your house?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 6, 2011)

Loving this game :33

At Nacrene City

Current Party:
Lilipup (Fluff) at lvl 15
Blitzle (Blitzkrieg) at lvl 16
Dewott (Derp) at lvl 17
Roggenrola (Rocky) at lvl 17
Munna (Dot) at lvl 17
Throh (Chopunch) at lvl 18

About to battle gym.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2011)

*Current Team* (In Nacrene city before my 2nd gym battle)

Snivy (Lvl 16)
Tympole (lvl 13)
Munna (lvl 16)
Herdier (lvl 17)
Pidove (lvl 13)
Throh (lvl 15)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Do you have wi-fi at your house?



No.....sadly


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't get the game today, and I'm gonna have to wait 2 more days until I'm done studying for my school midterm


----------



## Mαri (Mar 6, 2011)

.:Jason:. said:


> Hey I'm stuck on the 2nd gym. I foud the last clue, but I don't know what to do. Help?



It's the bookshelf with the little girl.

What's wrong with these Pokemon Rangers in this game? 

I'm trying to chase down Team Plasma, and they're weakening my pokemonz.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

At the 1st Gym. I'm about to fight Dento.... screw the english name


----------



## Mαri (Mar 6, 2011)

I wanted to finish 2 gyms before I went to bed. And I did 

At Castelia City

Current Party:
Herdier (Fluff) lvl 18
Munna (Dot) lvl 18
Throh (Chopunch) lvl 18
Roggenrola (Rocky) lvl 18
Dewott (Derp) lvl 19
Blitzle (Blitzkrieg) lvl 19


----------



## Mαri (Mar 6, 2011)

I leveled up Throh and Munna to high levels. That way I'd be sure to win. They tell you a lot to go search for a fighting type.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

At the third gym... man I work fast.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 7, 2011)

Got the 4th and 5th badges. The 4th was reallly hard.

Also picked up a solosis for my team, and the rock/flying poke.


----------



## Garudo (Mar 7, 2011)

Played the game throughout the weekend and it's so addicted. Played it so much that I have all the 8 badges right now... To the League I go! pek

*Current Team*
Reuniclus (lvl 44)
Golurk (lvl 43)
Krookodile (lvl 45)
Simipour (lvl 43)
Beartic (lvl 43)
Serperior (lvl 42)


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2011)

Man I hate the early parts of Pokemon games....so fucking boring.

Tepig is a beast though.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2011)

omiK said:


> How do you restart file? my says it will not save.



When you press new game, and you start playing and you press 'save', it says you first have to press UP+SELECT+B on the title screen to erase your current file. Then you can start a new file.

Anywho, my current team:

Samurott Lv 42
Shinpora Lv 37
Liepard Lv 21
Pansear Lv10
Timburr Lv 22
Munna Lv 11

But I'm deleting my save file as I'm typing now =P


----------



## Chicama (Mar 7, 2011)

Just about the challenge Clay in Driftveil and I gotta say, even though Cherens my favourite character so far, I love the "telling off" Alder gave. I mean, when Cheren was first revealed I wasn't expecting him to be so power hungry. I guess looks can be decieving.

Anyway, I'm finding the gyms to be a push over so far. I'm currently only focusing on my Emboar and Zebstrika and more or less one shotting all the leaders' pokemon. Hopefully Clay will give me a challenge


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 7, 2011)

Man! I've captured 3 Audino's so far. I started encountering them so often I just decided to start feinting them. They're worth a ton of exp. A level 17 Wild Audino is worth over 1200.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 7, 2011)

Pulled an all nighter and got seven badges, heading to the 8th gym now. Team is

Elgyem 40

Archeops 39

Darmanitan 40

Fraxure 39

Scrafty 39

Samurott 39

Enjoying the game so far.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone happen to have a Snivy and Tepig egg they're willing to trade?

I don't have much to offer though since I'm just in the 2nd gym town "OTL


----------



## Raikage (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking at Iris' team and pondering how i'm going to beat it, it looks impossible.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish I fully understood Wi-Fi. I've never used it before but I really want to since there's so much stuff on Black and White for Wi-Fi. 

Every time it testes my connection it ends up saying "Unable to obtain IP address. Move within range of the access point or check DHCP settings." I just want to use Wi-Fi was is that so hard. Fucking technology and my ignorance towards technology.

Anyone able to help me in my situation?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 7, 2011)

You should probably check the settings.  and try  too.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2011)

If my tax refund check comes in today I plan to pick up the DSI white Bundle along with Pokemon Black/Strategy guide later tonight. If I had filed my taxes 1 day earlier I would had had it on the 25th of Feb. >_>


----------



## Garudo (Mar 7, 2011)

Raikage said:


> Looking at Iris' team and pondering how i'm going to beat it, it looks impossible.



Beartic 
Ice Ice Baby


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> You should probably check the settings.  and try  too.



Thanks but it didn't really help. Maybe one day my brain will just figure it out. Or I just am not able to connect to Wi-Fi which would have to be the worst thing in the situation.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe your nintendo didn't have the wi-fi installed. It happened to my friend, he doesn't have it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 7, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Maybe your nintendo didn't have the wi-fi installed. It happened to my friend, he doesn't have it.



What do you mean?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 7, 2011)

Well he didn't get WI-FI on his DS and he was trying to fix it but there was just no way because he doesn't have it installed, but your problem may be different


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2011)

I have problems getting my DS lite on wifi, too. =/

With me, after I search for access points, and I click on our access point, it says that the security settings arent compatible with my DS. =/

Does anyone know what this means/how to fix this?


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I have problems getting my DS lite on wifi, too. =/
> 
> With me, after I search for access points, and I click on our access point, it says that the security settings arent compatible with my DS. =/
> 
> Does anyone know what this means/how to fix this?


You basically have to change the security settings for your router. 

Nintendo Wi-Fi uses WEP encoding, older and less secure than WEP 2, which is what many routers (mine included) use by default. I was hoping Nintendo would expand the available security settings for Gen V, my hopes have been dashed. 

What I did (just now, actually), was went into my router settings and temporarily switched to WEP, just long enough to get a Liberty Pass, before switching back to the more secure WEP 2. 

If you can access your router's settings (via web or install disc) you might be able to do the same.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2011)

parsec said:


> You basically have to change the security settings for your router.
> 
> Nintendo Wi-Fi uses WEP encoding, older and less secure than WEP 2, which is what many routers (mine included) use by default. I was hoping Nintendo would expand the available security settings for Gen V, my hopes have been dashed.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. I'll look into it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 7, 2011)

I just started today. Not the greatest team in the world but hey, I'm not complaining. just beat the second badge and saved. 

Oshawott - Masasui, Level 16
Timburr - Lumberjoke, Level 20
Herdier - Dogma, Level 16
Munna - Arhma, Level 16
Pansear - Gouku, Level 14

Yeah not the best team, but I've only been playing a few hours. less than four.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2011)

My current team:

Tepig Lv. 10 =P

Time played (on my new save file): 35 minutes

And I got the game before you guys. I fail, lol.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally got my Tax Refund today off to get Black and White Finally. (Hoping they still have the special DSi bundles)


----------



## Raikage (Mar 7, 2011)

Took a break, on my way to the league now, the 8th gym was a joke when they sit and let my Fraxure get off 2 dragon dances for free. One shot everything.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 7, 2011)

Hell ya, my mom got me the game when she came home from work. I am to tempted to play. So I will study for my school midterm after an hour

My Oshawott is mild natured.


----------



## Altron (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got back buying the Pokemon White DSi Bundle (Got the last one in the store ) Also picked up the strategy guide, they were sold out of the collectors edition one unfortunately.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 7, 2011)

When do you get the running shoes? I hate walking


----------



## Dagor (Mar 7, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> When do you get the running shoes? I hate walking



I believe you will get running shoes as soon as you enter route 2.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2011)

> "I am opposed to the idea of battling Pokemon"


"You are challenged by N!"


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 7, 2011)

I just rode the Ferris Wheel with N and battled him. I think I've been doing too much level grinding, my Pokemon have been way above everything we've come across since Lenora. I'm calling it a day but I'm right outside Elesa's gym.

Current Team:

*Sly* ♂
Lv.28
Item: Eviolite
Attacks: 
Slam  
Growth 
Leaf Tornado  
Leaf Blade  


*Jezebel* ♀
Lv.28
Item: BlackGlasses
Attacks:
Fake Out
Fury Swipes
Pursuit
Assist


*Victoreem *
Lv.27
Item: Scope Lens
Attacks:
Confusion
Incinerate
Quick Attack
headbutt


*Azula* ♀
Lv.27
Item: Soft Sand
Attacks:
Bite
Rock Tomb
Dig
Scald


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 7, 2011)

As far as anything is concerned on White, leveling up to 20 is a bitch. So I dumped several of my pokemon in the day care, and ran around looking for Audinos to poach. Basically grinding whatever possible. I feel strong enough now.

Right now I'm at the 4th Gym, I would've been there sooner had I not been trying to create a balanced team.

So far I have:
Kaigara/Dewott Lv.26
Turbine/Herdier Lv.27
Elvis/Pansage (From Black) LV.22
Ebory/Blitzle Lv.24
Rem/Munna Lv.18
Zenbae/Darumaka Lv.19

(Team here is 5/6 complete)

And for a while I had:
Scout/Watchog Lv.22 (You cannot tell how useful this guy was)
Quil/Pidove Lv.26 (dumped at Daycare)

With Black, the only four members of my team worth mentioning there are:

Pignition/Pignite Lv. 21
Struction/Timburr Lv.20
Sprax/Pidove Lv.11
Floral/Munna Lv.11

Struction basically solo'd Lenora.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 7, 2011)

Just beat the Bourgh, and am off. Can't wait to evolve my Roggenrola :33

My team:
Roggenrola/Rocky level 23
Musharna/Dot level 22
Dewott/Derp level 22
Blitzle/Blitzkrieg level 21
Herdier/Fluff level 20
Throh/Chopunch level 19

Thinking to replace Chopunch and Fluff with something better.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Man I hate the early parts of Pokemon games....so fucking boring.
> 
> Tepig is a beast though.



I GOT THE GAME TODAY!!pek

My Current team: 
Daikenki(Oshawott): LV. 9
Purrloin: LV. 6
Yooteri(Lillipup): LV. 8
Patrat: LV. 7


----------



## Dagor (Mar 7, 2011)

My only team member so far is Dewott 18 lvl but I think I will caught Drilbur, soon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 7, 2011)

My Gamestop store manager named his starter Revolver Oshawott. /fuckwin


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

I pre-ordered the strategy guide off of Borders but the company is closing....


----------



## Mαri (Mar 7, 2011)

Boldore is luff pek

New fav already


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Where's the Daycare?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 7, 2011)

Route 3 I think


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to transfer Pokemon from Heart Gold to this game? I'll have my hands on another DS tomorrow and I want to get Celebi in so I can get Zorua.


----------



## Dagor (Mar 7, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Does anyone know how to transfer Pokemon from Heart Gold to this game? I'll have my hands on another DS tomorrow and I want to get Celebi in so I can get Zorua.



Two different ways:



 ( After you defeat league )


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Gold, Silver, and Crystal_ 











*Good times...good times*


----------



## Raikage (Mar 7, 2011)

Just beat the main game, all I can say is Haxorous makes things EZ moade. Dragon Dance twice and sweep entire teams throughout the story. I didn't even have to use a second pokemon in the last fight.


----------



## Altron (Mar 8, 2011)

Got the 2nd badge and chasing Team Plasma into Pinwheel Forest. I must say it seems to take a lot longer to level up in Black and White than any other generation. >_>


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> . im telling you, 2 fights with this beast will get your pokemon to lvl up



They aren't that common though, only appear in shaking grass or whatever the case is. They do give off loads of Exp though, which is great since I will feel even more better when killing those things. Give me nightmares will yah, I don't think so, going to kill all of you Audinos muhahahaha...


I think I'm going to explore the Nimbasa Dome some more. Try and get all the battles I can out of it, going to have to change the day(And season it seems as well) though so that will be a pain. But I can't be bother to wait days and months for new trainers to come up.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 8, 2011)

Just use the bicikle and drive around the grass until it starts shaking, it will take a few seconds only..


----------



## Scizor (Mar 8, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> They aren't that common though, only appear in shaking grass or whatever the case is. They do give off loads of Exp though, which is great since I will feel even more better when killing those things. Give me nightmares will yah, I don't think so, going to kill all of you Audinos muhahahaha...
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to explore the Nimbasa Dome some more. Try and get all the battles I can out of it, going to have to change the day(And season it seems as well) though so that will be a pain. But I can't be bother to wait days and months for new trainers to come up.



In my previous save file, I only had grass shake 3 times in 12 hours o_o


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2011)

So far on my save file, I played for 11 hours. For those 11 hours, I found like 15 Audinos when I was grinding, two Pansages, and three Pansears.


----------



## Altron (Mar 8, 2011)

Nearly 9 hours into Pokemon White:

*My Current Team:*
_Pignite - level 31
Timburr - level 23
Pansage - level 24
Tranquill - level 23
Blitzle - level 21
Krokorok - level 30_

Currently in Driftveil and grinding to level up my team. Exp share makes it much easier (since it seems to take forever sometimes to level up in B&W).


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 8, 2011)

lol you guys have a bad luck..:S.. I have grinded every pokemon with them. I ride about 5-10 seconds and there it is, a shaking patch...


----------



## Scizor (Mar 8, 2011)

I just discovered that getting a female pansear/pansage/panpour from the person who gives one of them to you (depending on which starter you chose) is approximately a 5% chance -_-

30 resets ftl, lol

Also, does anyone know how exactly one can change ones WEP2 to WEP? >.<


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Also, does anyone know how exactly one can change ones WEP2 to WEP? >.<



Depends on the router but you can usually log into the settings through  or  and adjust the security.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I just discovered that getting a female pansear/pansage/panpour from the person who gives one of them to you (depending on which starter you chose) is approximately a 5% chance -_-


Female Pansear on my first go. 



Though getting a damned Sawk is annoying in White.  I want a Sawk'em to go with my Rawk'em.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to know I have a unique team it seems 
Just beat 3rd gym leader
Dewott-25
Scraggy-25
Drilbur-25
Whirlipede-25


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 8, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> Glad to know I have a unique team it seems
> Just beat 3rd gym leader
> Dewott-25
> Scraggy-25
> ...




Wow you must really grind. 

My Deowatt is 27 and the other 5 are 18's and 19's


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2011)

I am depressed, completed White in like 18 hours ;________;
Though my team is pretty good

Samurott
Volcarona
Zekrom
Unfezant

main 4 guys <:


----------



## Saturday (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's my team for the main Story:
Serperior
Scraggy
Gavantula
Gurdurr
Archen
Duosion
All lv 36
I would love any critique on my team

And yes I know no water pokemon but I really don't like any of them.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 8, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Wow you must really grind.
> 
> My Deowatt is 27 and the other 5 are 18's and 19's



Haha oh wow 
I guess I did lolol I'm not sure, could never compare to anyone.
I just like to have my guys all the same level and I only used Oshawott for the first 2 gyms and he was like 24 on the second 
So yeah I had to catch them up.
Its easier when you have less pokemans. Im screwed when I get 6


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

My current team:
Shimama(Blitzle)
Level 13
Quick Attack
Tail Whip
Charge
Shock Wave

Pidove
Level 10
Gust
Growl
Leer

Patrat
Level 12
Cut
Leer
Bite
Detect

Munna
Level 12
Psywave
Psybeam
Defense Curl
Yawn

Daikenki(Oshawott)
Level 12
Tackle
Tail Whip
Water Gun
Water Sport

Pan-Pan(Pansear)
Level 11
Scratch
Leer
Lick
Incinerate


----------



## Altron (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone have a spare Oshawott by any chance? I can't give much since I am only at the 7th Gym, though I can rep whoever helps.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got to Mistralton City. My team so far consists of;

Tynamo - Lvl 33
Unfezant - Lvl 33
Darmanitan - Lvl 35
Gigalith - Lvl 32
Galvantula - Lvl 36
Duosion - Lvl 32

Should I grind some more, or am I okay? I really want to evolve Tynamo, cause it's pretty craptastic until then.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2011)

Victini really was a bitch to catch. Luckily I got it on my first go around with my 5th Great Ball. I first widdled it down to 1-2 HP with my Tympole and used Munna's Yawn to put it to sleep.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 8, 2011)

I used him as fodder for a bit leveling up my pokemon to slightly above twenty, then caught him in red health asleep with a pokeball.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2011)

Just used the *relocator device* and it transferred all 4 of my pokemon (Celebi, Shiny: Suicine, Entei and Raikou) to my game. First thing I did was have my Celebi meet my newest member, Zorua  

I want to capture Zoroark as well, but my strongest pokemon is at level 22 and there's no way in hell I'm using any of the pokemon I just brought over since I still only have 2 badges


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 8, 2011)

Google is fast. I google'd 'relocator device' to get info about it and first thing it did was bring up this very post CJ.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 9, 2011)

So I had been thinking for a long time that Daikenki/Samurott needed some much needed loving. And I was reading his description and biology or what-have-you, and he just sounds so badass his Ken Sugimori art and animated sprite just do not do him justice. First an example of what I'm talking about:



> Samurott is a quadruped, blue sea lion-like Pokémon. Long, white whiskers extend from its snout and head, and on the back of its head is a large, rounded beige helmet-like shell with spikes and a spear-like, pointed protrusion in the front. Its underbelly is covered by a dull bluish gray seashell-like carapace, and its limbs are covered with beige, sectioned bracer-like coverings, looking as if comprised of seashells with the forelimbs’ bracers being the swords that it uses in battle. The lower two segments of these bracers are the scabbards for the two swords. The upper segment and spike make up the sword and its handle, respectively. Samurott possess three navy digits on each limb, and a fin-like, splayed tail with the innermost section being beige like the seashell-like portions of its body.





> One swing of the sword incorporated in its armor can fell an opponent. A simple glare from one of them quiets everybody.



So I just decided... he needs something awesome. this is what I came up with.


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally grinding in prep for the elite 4...

My Current Team:
_*Emboar - lvl 47
Excadrill - lvl 46
Druddigon - lvl 49
Zebstrika - lvl 38
Unfezant - lvl 36*_

Undecided which Poke I will train for the 6th slot


----------



## Bioness (Mar 9, 2011)

You can try to catch Deino's on Victory road, they are rare (like 8%), but are extremely powerful when they evolve at level 50 to Zweilous (it then evolves at 64 to Hydreigon but you won't get it that high by then.)


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone know how exactly one changes his security settings from WEP2 to WEP?


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone know how exactly one changes his security settings from WEP2 to WEP?



I have no clue, considering I leave Wi-Fi security off.

Also, I'm posting my Friend Code so people can hit me up. I also want to add some people's codes in my Pal Pad too, cause I got my DS finally online.

5071 3258 9099

BTW, Nintendo needs to chill with friend codes with 3DS and Wii2.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have no clue, considering I leave Wi-Fi security off.
> 
> Also, I'm posting my Friend Code so people can hit me up. I also want to add some people's codes in my Pal Pad too, cause I got my DS finally online.
> 
> ...



Then how did you turn it off?
And is that really a good idea? =/


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Then how did you turn it off?
> And is that really a good idea? =/



I wouldn't recommend it at all actually. My wifi came without security and I never bothered putting it on, however my signal is so weak so I'm not worried about it. You have to at least be five feet near it to get a decent connection at all.

I got some cheap internet service lol


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone know how exactly one changes his security settings from WEP2 to WEP?


What kind of router are you working with? 

Usually, you can change the security key using the setup disk (that most likely came with the router), and it's common to be able to access the user interface online. 

If I know what router you're using, I can tell you where to find what you're looking for, but be warned: 

1) WEP is lower security, meaning more prone to hacking. It's a good idea to change it back once you've done what you wanted. 

2) If other people use the same router, they might be a bit upset if you change the security key and their Wi-Fi connection suddenly disappears. If you're going to change it, make sure others aren't going to beat you for it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 9, 2011)

Pansear is kinda weak.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate Pansear's evolution, just the way it looks. I'm really striving to get a Pansage.


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn I didn't expect the trainers after the Elite 4 to have such high leveled pokemon. Currently grinding Zweilous, thank god for lucky egg or it would have taken forever. >_>


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 9, 2011)

So brief synopsis, lets say I beat the Elite Four. What now?


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2011)

Ech? said:


> So brief synopsis, lets say I beat the Elite Four. What now?


start grinding, transferring pokes from your 4th gen games, catching the legendaries?


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone has a free female or male Mienfoo they want to trade me? 

Only good (as in hard to get) Pokemons I can offer is Pansage and Pansear or Audino.

EDIT: FC is 5071 3258 9099


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 9, 2011)

So how's the game? Same old pokemon?


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally got Hydreigon


----------



## Scizor (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wouldn't recommend it at all actually. My wifi came without security and I never bothered putting it on, however my signal is so weak so I'm not worried about it. You have to at least be five feet near it to get a decent connection at all.
> 
> I got some cheap internet service lol



I see. =P
Thanks for the heads-up



parsec said:


> What kind of router are you working with?
> 
> Usually, you can change the security key using the setup disk (that most likely came with the router), and it's common to be able to access the user interface online.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what kind of router we have. >.<
I'll look into it tommorrow.

Thanks for the info, though. =D


----------



## Mαri (Mar 9, 2011)

Grinding in the Desert Ruins, preparing for the next gym (sorta not really)

My Party:
Zebstrika/Blitzkrieg lvl 27
Oshawott/Derp lvl 26
Musharna/Dot lvl 26
Boldore/Rocky lvl 25


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 9, 2011)

Man, I've been so bloody busy lately that I haven't even had a chance to play the game properly yet. After all this waiting too

Anyway:


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Should I get the White Version too?

I'm getting Pokecrazed right now.  If I do get White, I wouldn't play it til after I beat Black.


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2011)

Man Kyuren is easy to catch. It only took me 2 Dusk Balls, I had a harder time with Victini.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder why Oshawott and Snivy didnt get an additional added type like Tepig does when he evolves?


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, the team Im planning on rolling with is...

Pignite
Zebstrika
Gothita
Darumaka
Yanmask
Scraggy

Although I want to get rid of either Darumaka or Pignite because....I don't want to have two fire types. But I heard Darumaka is on some powerful shit. Or replacing Zebstrika with Sigilgylph and keeping Darumaka/Pignite. I noticed that there isn't many Water Pokemons in this game like others, but alot of Bug/Dark types.

I kind of want to use Levanny as well.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, the team Im planning on rolling with is...
> 
> Pignite
> Zebstrika
> ...



Tympole is your best bet for water pokemon now, if you dont have surf yet. You dont even get the super rod to fish until after you beat the game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Tympole is your best bet for water pokemon now, if you dont have surf yet. You dont even get the super rod to fish until after you beat the game.



Ah. Thats lame 

I only want to limit myself to four Pokemon cause it'll be easier to maintain until endgame. Who should I get rid of? I'm kind of leaning towards Darumaka and Scraggy (despite his type) becuase Gothita and Yanmask's evolve form looks boss. 

EDIT: Or I could replace Zebstrika for Scraggy.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah. Thats lame
> 
> I only want to limit myself to four Pokemon cause it'll be easier to maintain. Who should I get rid of? I'm kind of leaning towards Darumaka and Scraggy (despite his type) becuase Gothita and Yanmask's evolve form looks boss.



O.o Man, I could never do that, only 4 pkmn. My grp has to be full! There are 17 different types (fire, water, etc). Lol, through my 6 pkmn in my grp, i have at least 1 attack from each type. then the other 7 attacks that are left, are either some status effect or stat enhance/decrease attack. Have all my bases covered.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

I am working really slow right now. I finally evolved Oshawott into Dewott. I'm still at Aunt Jemama(Lenora). She's a bitch with Herdier's Takedown and Miruhogs retaliate.... So now I'm training everybody until Level 19


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Retaliate hurts and for some reason that Lilipup/Herdier has some crazy Attack power for some reason. Every time i fight someone with that line, they hit like a truck.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

Ech? said:


> So I just decided... he needs something awesome. this is what I came up with.







Black Wraith said:


> Anyway:



How do you find these things.



Animesing said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Retaliate hurts and for some reason that Lilipup/Herdier has some crazy Attack power for some reason. Every time i fight someone with that line, they hit like a truck.



I hate that, especially when they're normal types in the first place. It sucks


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

One thing i would liked changed is not having the gay C-Gear thing on the main lower screen, I would much rather have the other screen with the pokemon, bag, save pokedex, etc on that screen than the c-gear. And they should really make repel a hotkey or a shortcut kinda thing. Ugh.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, the team Im planning on rolling with is...
> 
> Pignite
> Zebstrika
> ...



Ok, I'm going to remove Darumaka, because I do not need two fire types...and I want to keep my starter.

So my current team will be...

Pignite
Scraggy
Zebstrika

I'm nervous about using Gothita and Yanmask due to the overabundance of Dark and Bug type Pokemon in this game. 

Sigh, I might hit up a bug Pokemon.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, I'm going to remove Darumaka, because I do not need two fire types...and I want to keep my starter.
> 
> So my current team will be...
> 
> ...



I would try to hit of a Bug Combo, Something like 

 (but then again you have Zebstrika who is electric, but you might want a hybrid electric, than a pure electric)

maybe  Bug and Rock Combo.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm gonna have Shibirudon in my team


----------



## Altron (Mar 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, I'm going to remove Darumaka, because I do not need two fire types...and I want to keep my starter.
> 
> So my current team will be...
> 
> ...


Have you thought of adding a dragon or steel type like Haxorus, Druddigon (He may be slow but he can take hits and dish sit back out)m or Excadrill? I also recommend Deino even though he takes quite awhile to get to Hydreigon. After he gets to Hydreigon he obliterates everything in his path.


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Altron said:


> Have you thought of adding a dragon or steel type like Haxorus, Druddigon (He may be slow but he can take hits and dish sit back out)m or Excadrill? I also recommend Deino even though he takes quite awhile to get to Hydreigon. After he gets to Hydreigon he obliterates everything in his path.



I wish I could. I'm only at the fourth gym.  Hell, if someone with White version wants to trade me a Deino or Deino egg for a Pokemon you can't get in White like Cottonee and Gothita, I'm down. 

I liked Gothelle because she reminds me of Jynx...except less scary. I'll more than likely replace Emboar with a Dragon Pokemon endgame though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Yaaaaaa *Haxorus hits like a truck
*


----------



## Esura (Mar 9, 2011)

Shit, I want to get to the end game dammit! I'm just going to steamroll real quick with Pignite, Zebstrika, and Darumaka.

BTW I'm getting the White Version too depending on how cheap I can get it.

Then all I need to do is borrow my niece's DS....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

LOLOLOL I beat the elite 4, and team rocket v5, and now there are 3 towns that I have yet to go to. All my pokemon are about lvl 50. I go to head to one of the new towns, and all the trainers on the way have lvl 65 pkmn WTF! I got owned. Good thing i spent an absurb amount of time lvling these toons up to 65ish now. Now time for a rematch!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

Getting bombarded by Sewaddles and it's helping Pan-Pan level up.

Current team:

Pan-Pan: 
*Level 16 *
Cut
Yawn
Rock Smash
Incinerate

Daikenki:
*Level 19*
Razor Shell
Tail Whip
Water Gun
Focus Energy

Blitzle:
*Level 19*
Quick Attack
Thunder Wave
Flame Charge
Shock Wave

Timburr:
*Level 20*
Leer
Wake-up Slap
Rock Throw
Low Kick

Munna:
*Level 18*
Psywave
Moonlight
Psybeam
Yawn

Pidove:
*Level 18*
Air Cutter
Work Up
Roost
Quick Attack


----------



## LMJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Right now, my team is sitting:

Emboar lv 66
Flare Blitz
Head Smash
Strength
Brick Break

Seismitoad lv 67
Hyper Voice
Sludge Bomb
Surf
Bulldoze

Leavanny lv 67
Slash
Shadow Claw
X-Scissors
Leaf Storm

Krookodile lv 67
Foul Play
Dragon Tail
Shadow Claw
Earthquake

Zebstrika lv 67
Thrash
Flame Charge
Thunder Wave
Wild Charge

Swoobat lv 67 (kinda retarded pokemon, retarded stats, but w/e)
Psychic
Attract
Fly
Shadowball

Now if i can get to 75ish to take on Adeku and Cynthia.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Right now, my team is sitting:
> 
> Swoobat lv 67 (kinda retarded pokemon, retarded stats, but w/e)
> Psychic
> ...



If it's a retarded pokemon with retarded stats, why did you use it?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, cuz i got it early in a cave, and i replace my pidove for it cuz, swoobat is flying and psychic so i found a nice hybrid. Later on i found a  (Sigilyph) to replace it, but my swoobat was already way past that lvl of the random sigi, so i stuck it in the daycare to lvl up while i walk around and find hidden things with the itemfinder thingy, but b4 i knew it, i took out like 2 more badges and forgot that he was in daycare LOL.

But that Bat SURE AS HELL BEATS ALL TEH ZUBATS IN THE CAVES.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2011)

Have any of you established your team for the competitive scene in black/white yet?


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Have any of you established your team for the competitive scene in black/white yet?



I'm not getting into the competitive scene. EV training is overkill, and this is coming from someone who plays Disgaea.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not getting into the competitive scene. EV training is overkill, and this is coming from someone who plays Disgaea.



lol. I kinda agree.

But it's the IV's that bother me more


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

I was thinking bout starting that, but it is hella hardcore and you need to dish a lot of time into that.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> I was thinking bout starting that, but it is hella hardcore and you need to dish a lot of time into that.



But it _is_ time spend playing Pokémon.

So it's all good. =P


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

I want mah genesect!

Holy crap! Went to  and that shit is CRAZY. My head hurts looking at that stuff. Wowwwwwww.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

About to face Elesa.

Current team:

Pignite (Garterbelt) Lv.31
Scraggy (Brief) Lv. 31
Gothorita (Stocking) Lv. 32
Zebstrika (Chuck) Lv. 31
Archen Lv. 25

I'm not really using Archen yet. I plan on having Raltz being Panty, once someone trades me one.

Ok, if someone with White version can trade me a female Raltz, I'll give ya a Gothita.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> I want mah genesect!
> 
> Holy crap! Went to  and that shit is CRAZY. My head hurts looking at that stuff. Wowwwwwww.



Blaziken and Volcarona are looking good competitively.

I'm especially glad with Blaziken looking good.
But Volcarona is awesome too, imo


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a question for anyone who has got to the point when you can send older Pokemon to Black & White. When I sent my Celebi and shiny beasts to White version their names were in ALL CAPS like ther first four generations while the new Pokemon aren't. My question is does this only happen with event Pokemon or do I need to rename my 4th gen Pokemon before sending them to the new games?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2011)

Overworld said:


> How do you find these things.



The Pokefreak in me guides me


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> I want mah genesect!
> 
> Holy crap! Went to  and that shit is CRAZY. My head hurts looking at that stuff. Wowwwwwww.


Yeah, I once tried looking up on competative battling. I gave up quick.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2011)

man first turn in Iccirus' gym and I was all WOOAAH 

I mean seriously look at that spin how HIGH do you even have to BE to DO that

And this little nooka right here is p. sweet as well.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I screwed myself up by not evolving my Snivy. 

It's at Lv.40, highest on my team right now. It's stats are considerably lower than the others (None are over 100) and it's getting knocked out fast. I'm thinking I might have to replace it, or try to EV train it.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 10, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I didn't realize the Nature was determined once you got an egg



oh shi-

Rep for helping me avoid a huge mistake.

Thanks<3


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 10, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> I think I screwed myself up by not evolving my Snivy.
> 
> It's at Lv.40, highest on my team right now. It's stats are considerably lower than the others (None are over 100) and it's getting knocked out fast. I'm thinking I might have to replace it, or try to EV train it.



I remember supporting you on that, but the game is a little harder than I expected. I wasn't able to beat the first gym without evolving oshawott. I stomped after.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I remember supporting you on that, but the game is a little harder than I expected. I wasn't able to beat the first gym without evolving oshawott. I stomped after.



Wait, what? you had to evolve him by the 1st gym? If you had Oshawott, that means that the first gym had Pansage right? All you needed was a pidove real quickly to use gust on it, and it would have been owned.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Wait, what? you had to evolve him by the 1st gym? If you had Oshawott, that means that the first gym had Pansage right? All you needed was a pidove real quickly to use gust on it, and it would have been owned.


Pretty sure you can't catch one before the 1st gym.
But with the free Pan you get, which is weak against your starter and strong against the 1st Gym's monkey, it shouldn't have been a problem at all. I didn't even have to train the monkey one bit.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Pretty sure you can't catch one before the 1st gym.
> But with the free Pan you get, which is weak against your starter and strong against the 1st Gym's monkey, it shouldn't have been a problem at all. I didn't even have to train the monkey one bit.



Hmm, maybe you are right, I know that the pidove drop in route 3, is that after or before the first gym? And yea, that pansear that you got, should be able to take it out too.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Hmm, maybe you are right, I know that the pidove drop in route 3, is that after or before the first gym? And yea, that pansear that you got, should be able to take it out too.


It's right after the first Gym. So I guess you _can_ go on R3 and catch one. But, still, no point in going forth and back when the monkey does just as good a job.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, Pansear took care of -sage quickly if you had Oshawott.

Though Incinerate's 30 power made it take a while.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn, it is taking a while to lvl up to Adeku's and Cynthia's level.


----------



## Saturday (Mar 10, 2011)

I just tried the new random battle thing on wifi and got owned by a varantula(I think that's it's named).  Wasn't even able to put a battle, though my opponent was from Japan so it's a bit unfair.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I just tried the new random battle thing on wifi and got owned by a varantula(I think that's it's named).  Wasn't even able to put a battle, though my opponent was from Japan so it's a bit unfair.



Lawls.
/10char.


----------



## Saturday (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate all the water types this Gen(besides Oshawott). Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope, the toad line is awesome.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

There aren't as many water types this time around. The Tympole and Tirtouga line isnt too bad if you dont mind the 4x damage against you with grass attacks.


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 10, 2011)

Getting my ass kicked by the Elite Four ><

Team:
Samurott lvl.45
Scrafty lvl.45
Eelektross lvl.44
Chandelure lvl.44
Fraxure lvl.42
Rufflet lvl.46

Underleveled ><


----------



## Saturday (Mar 10, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Nope, the toad line is awesome.



I only like the final stage of the evolution line. And I thought Panpour was cool but it's final form blows.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

RPG Maker said:


> Getting my ass kicked by the Elite Four ><
> 
> Team:
> Samurott lvl.45
> ...



Nope! I did the elite 4 with all my pokemon at 45. Go for the guy that you think you can kill the easiest, cuz you will get a few level for your pokemon so you can go to the next guy. What attacks do they have?


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

RPG Maker said:


> Getting my ass kicked by the Elite Four ><
> 
> Team:
> Samurott lvl.45
> ...


Something is off when my Pokemon's level is just 10 levels away from yours and I'm only at the 4th gym...which I didn't beat yet.

Maybe I'm overgrinding....

EDIT: Do anyone want to trade or battle or something!? I spent three hours getting my DS to connect online when I got Black, so I kind of want to make it worthwhile.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Something is off when my Pokemon's level is just 10 levels away from yours and I'm only at the 4th gym...which I didn't beat yet.
> 
> Maybe I'm overgrinding....
> 
> EDIT: Do anyone want to trade or battle or something!? I spent three hours getting my DS to connect online when I got Black, so I kind of want to make it worthwhile.



Ya, you overgrind. Only need to be 45 to beat the game basically first run. Ummm..Just make sure you have enough consumables to go in with.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 10, 2011)

My pokemon are all 27, I just crossed the bridge.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> oh shi-
> 
> Rep for helping me avoid a huge mistake.
> 
> Thanks<3



...So glad I could help in my time of failure...




Animesing said:


> Your team is wayyy over leveled for the 7th gym. Thunderbolt and Revenge will take out that gym easily.



I know my team is over leveled, just how I planned it. By the time I get to the Elite Four my Pokemon will all be level 60. This way once I'm done I'll be able to deal with the other trainers with high level Pokemon.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> ...So glad I could help in my time of failure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yah cuz the trainers from the 3 final cities all have lvl 65 pokemon. But Cynthia and Adeku has lvl 75 pkmn. Just got my pokemon to lvl 70.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm going to restart the game soon, i got bored with my team. Specially since i beat the elite 4/N/Ghetis in one try, and it usually takes me much longer, so i didn't get to level as much. 

All my pokemon are level 50, except Scrafty he's level 60 and raped the elite 4. High jum Kick and Crunch friend. Moxie is amazing.

I got

-Zebstraika
-Leavany
-Emboar
-Beartic
-Excadrill
-Scrafty


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone got these Pokes and able to get me an egg:

Archen
Litwick
Deino


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I'm going to restart the game soon, i got bored with my team. Specially since i beat the elite 4/N/Ghetis in one try, and it usually takes me much longer, so i didn't get to level as much.
> 
> All my pokemon are level 50, except Scrafty he's level 60 and raped the elite 4. High jum Kick and Crunch friend. Moxie is amazing.
> 
> ...



Ya, I have a Krookadile and that Moxie is amazing and rapes everyone if you keep him up long enough. + Foul Play against someone with high ATK then you win.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Anyone got these Pokes and able to get me an egg:
> 
> Archen
> Litwick
> Deino



I got a female Archen, I could make an egg for you....but I don't have a Ditto sadly. Can Archens mate with Pidoves?

What you offerin'?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got a female Archen, I could make an egg for you....but I don't have a Ditto sadly. Can Archens mate with Pidoves?
> 
> 
> No idea if they can mate.
> ...



A Pidove

I've only just got passed the bridge I don't have anything worthwhile.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> A Pidove
> 
> I've only just got passed the bridge I don't have anything worthwhile.



Do you have the White version?

If you do, I'll trade for that gel Pokemon (female) thats exclusive to your version. If not, just give me any random Pokemon. Its cool. 

I'll go try to breed my PKMNs right now for ya.


----------



## Altron (Mar 10, 2011)

So yeah I don't know about you guys but it seems for me that getting shinies in pokemon white are much easier. I already caught a shiny basculin and patrat today, while i never got any in Diamond, Plat, Pearl.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do you have the White version?
> 
> If you do, I'll trade for that gel Pokemon (female) thats exclusive to your version. If not, just give me any random Pokemon. Its cool.
> 
> I'll go try to breed my PKMNs right now for ya.



Yeah, I got the White version but what's the gel Pokemon?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 10, 2011)

I think he's referring to Solosis.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, hook me up with a female Solosis and I'll hook you up with a Archen egg.

EDIT: Where the hell are the Dittos in this game? I want to mate my Pignite so I can get some Tepig eggs so I can trade for starters.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, hook me up with a female Solosis and I'll hook you up with a Archen egg.
> 
> EDIT: Where the hell are the Dittos in this game? I want to mate my Pignite so I can get some Tepig eggs so I can trade for starters.



It might take me a while to get to route 5 but I'll get it for you.

You can't get any of the old Pokes until after you beat the game.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, hook me up with a female Solosis and I'll hook you up with a Archen egg.
> 
> EDIT: Where the hell are the Dittos in this game? I want to mate my Pignite so I can get some Tepig eggs so I can trade for starters.



Giant Chasm.


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 10, 2011)

I tried avoiding using consumables ^_^;

Beat them and N and Ghetsis but went through so much Hyper Potions and Revives D:

Now to find a second to ds to transfer pokemon over to build a new competitive team!


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you guys sure that Archen (female) can mate with a Pidove? Archens are part Rock as well I think.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 10, 2011)

Holy crap!


From what you people told me about catching Victini, I was expecting a hard capture.

I left it with 1hp because it used Endure, put it to sleep with Pansear's Yawn, threw one Greatball, and caught it. 

I checked the PC, and it turns out it's Timid. Hell, for a lucky shot, I'd say that's good enough. lol


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 10, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I remember supporting you on that, but the game is a little harder than I expected. I wasn't able to beat the first gym without evolving oshawott. I stomped after.


Problem solved, if Snivy can't compete with other Pokemon at his level than all I have to do is have him be about 20 levels ahead of the rest of my team and the CPU's Pokemon. Right now I've just arrived in Opelucid City and I'm training for Drayden.

Current Team:
Sly/Snivy Lv.57
Vixey/Zoroark L.41
Chandelure Lv.42
Rufflet Lv.40
Azula/Simpour Lv.40
Deino Lv.40

I'm pretty disappointed in Deino so far, for a uber Dragon it's performing horribly. Can't even solo a team of Pokemon 4 levels below it. It also seems like it can't learn anything good from TM's until it's a Hydreigon.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ugh! I found a bug in a Wild Double Battle.

Both of my Pokemon feinted. It would let me select my first replacement but it would get stuck and not let me select a second, effectively leaving me trapped in the battle unable to progress.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Problem solved, if Snivy can't compete with other Pokemon at his level than all I have to do is have him be about 20 levels ahead of the rest of my team and the CPU's Pokemon. Right now I've just arrived in Opelucid City and I'm training for Drayden.
> 
> Current Team:
> Sly/Snivy Lv.57
> ...



Lawls @ your snivy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2011)

Caught Zoroark with 1 ultraball 


*Also*



_Previous single-day sales record was Diamond & Pearl's 780,000_


----------



## Altron (Mar 10, 2011)

I love 5th gen. So far I have caught Dragonite, Milotic, Poliwrath, Tyranitar, and 2 shinies today.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

FUUCCCCKKKK you can catch a tyranitar straight up?


----------



## Altron (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> FUUCCCCKKKK you can catch a tyranitar straight up?


Yep you can catch him and a whole lot more. Just watch out for shaking grass, and fishing spots (they come up like little swirls then use the Super Rod). You can get the entire Dratini line while fishing at Dragonspiral Tower, Tyranitar at Unova Route 15, and  Milotic fishing at route 1.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

I noticed alot of peeps have the White Version.

I guess I'll buy it too since I have spare money. 

EDIT: Or should I get this Platinum Pokemon game off Ebay for 15 bucks with all the Pokemons? I could just transport them all to Black.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Altron said:


> Yep you can catch him and a whole lot more. Just watch out for shaking grass, and fishing spots (they come up like little swirls then use the Super Rod). You can get the entire Dratini line while fishing at Dragonspiral Tower, Tyranitar at Unova Route 15, and  Milotic fishing at route 1.



Ya i know bout most of the others but holy crap, a tyranitar. GOING TO TRY THAT RIGHT NOW. brb.


----------



## Altron (Mar 10, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Ya i know bout most of the others but holy crap, a tyranitar. GOING TO TRY THAT RIGHT NOW. brb.


I wish you luck because it took me 2 1/2+ hours and a crap load of Max Repels before I got Tyranitar.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Altron said:


> I wish you luck because it took me 2 1/2+ hours and a crap load of Max Repels before I got Tyranitar.



Hmmm...I am reading it is a 5% encounter rate. Ouch. Oh well. I have played World of Warcraft for 4 years. This grind will be nothing.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, Archen and Pidove absolutely hate each other. I highly doubt they will mate.

Sorry dude.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 10, 2011)

Just beat Alesa's gym. I think I might've overestimated her 

Current Party (With Attacks)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rocky/Boldore lvl 31
Attacks:
Rock Slide
Iron Defense
Power Gem
Headbutt

Dot/Musharna lvl 30
Attacks:
Psywave
Moonlight
Psybeam
Hypnosis

Krokorok/Sandy lvl 30
Attacks:
Dig
Mud-Slap
Embargo
Swagger

Zebstrika/Blitzkrieg
Attack:
Quick Attack
Thunder Wave
Flame Charge
Spark

Dewott/Derp
Tackle
Razor Shell
Water Pulse
Revenge




Oh well, I guess less grinding for the next gym.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Just beat Alesa's gym. I think I might've overestimated her
> 
> Current Party (With Attacks)
> 
> ...



I'm at similar levels...actually, my Pokemon's levels are three or so levels higher than yours and I havent even fought Elesa yet.


Oh, I'm going to get Pokemon White tommorow for the hell of it from my local Gamestop. Well, that or I could get Radiant Historia....


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 10, 2011)

I beat Elesa barely, my pokemon were like around 25. That means lots of grinding for the next gym, joy! I think I'm going to pick up Platinum soon as well. I really don't care much for the Gen 4 games but I skipped them so blah.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 10, 2011)

Elesa was a total bitch. Spammed Volt Switch the whole time.

My team for that encounter: Boldore, Servine, Scraggy, Archen, & Krokorok. I started off with Boldore to wipe through her two Emolga, but Volt Switch must be a SpAtk, because they were blasting Boldore hard. By the time I had managed to get them down, her Zebstrika made mincemeat of Boldore. So I switched in Krokorok and swept it hard.

At the moment, I've just cleaned out Cold Storage and will most likely check out the surrounding area to train before fighting Clay.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Volt Switch is the new U Turn eh?
Also triple battles make me sad when i have my water pokemon out for surf, where all 3 of the enemies are weak to water, and the other 2 ppl in my grp are weak to water as well /sigh.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet, this dude traded me his Solosis!

EDIT: LOL at some of these people wanting Zekrom etc. in exchange for a Starter in GTS.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I beat all the gyms and I caught a Deino.

Now, I'm grinding. One of my friends tried to face the Elite Four and got his ass handed to him. So to make sure that's not going to happen I'm going to be grinding. Luckily, It's gotten a bit easier thanks to that Lucky Egg the professor gave me after the 5th gym. I don't have to spend hours in a place just to get it to a certain stage. (Like trying to get Darmanitan before the 4th gym...)





Also, I noticed that in previous games, when you saw a alternate gender of form like for example Pikachu, the Pokedex kept it as the only form seen (except for the form checker.) but now, you can set what form you want for the pokedex. You can set Zen form, Red-Striped, etc.

Trivial, but interesting.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Well, I beat all the gyms and I caught a Deino.
> 
> Now, I'm grinding. One of my friends tried to face the Elite Four and got his ass handed to him. So to make sure that's not going to happen I'm going to be grinding. Luckily, It's gotten a bit easier thanks to that Lucky Egg the professor gave me after the 5th gym. I don't have to spend hours in a place just to get it to a certain stage. (Like trying to get Darmanitan before the 4th gym...)
> 
> ...



I like the differences between the male and female version of Unfezant.


----------



## Drizzt (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmm... 

I'm trying to decide whether or not to switch out one of my pokemon for Solosis

This is my current team:

Sigilyph 25
Petilil 25
Sawk 25
Sandile 25
Darumaka 25
Dewott 26


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Man I wish I could get a Ralts.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a pretty good Gardevoir in my Pearl. 

Anyone had a Litwick yet? I wanted to get one for sure once I'm able to.


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> I have a pretty good Gardevoir in my Pearl.
> 
> Anyone had a Litwick yet? I wanted to get one for sure once I'm able to.



You wanna trade it or breed it and trade me the progeny.

I got a Gothita. 

Where you get Litwiks at?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

That Lavender Town tower v5.0


----------



## Esura (Mar 10, 2011)

Lavender Town was always a creep town.


----------



## Altron (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally I Just beat the Unova Elite 4 - Post National Dex (took so many damn tries >_>)


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

You get anything in this game if you beat them post national dex?


----------



## Altron (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> You get anything in this game if you beat them post national dex?


Well pretty much normally you can get quite a lot (such as Tyranitar,etc..) in the wild. Though there are still a few pokes you have to transfer over (Gen 4 pokes and the legends from Gen III onward.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 11, 2011)

By the way, this... may seem really random but the guy in Driftveil City with whom you have your first triple battle. Is his name still Charles and does he still say he's "a man in love"? 

I just really love that guy.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

No new legendary unlock after E4 rematch


----------



## Scizor (Mar 11, 2011)

Altron said:


> I wish you luck because it took me 2 1/2+ hours and a crap load of Max Repels before I got Tyranitar.





Animesing said:


> Hmmm...I am reading it is a 5% encounter rate. Ouch. Oh well. I have played World of Warcraft for 4 years. This grind will be nothing.



Pok?mon hunting is one of my favorite things to do in a Pok?mon game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, I'm considering buying Platinum off Ebay loaded with all Pokemons and stuff and porting them over to Black. Should I?


----------



## Altron (Mar 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I'm considering buying Platinum off Ebay loaded with all Pokemons and stuff and porting them over to Black. Should I?


Eh I wouldn't do it. At least if you get at gamestop you can return it easily if something goes wrong. Plus you get another replacement or your money back right there on the spot. Though if you do want to go the ebay route, make sure you check the seller's ratings and all his feedback from his past buyers.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2011)

Altron said:


> Eh I wouldn't do it. At least if you get at gamestop you can return it easily if something goes wrong. Plus you get another replacement or your money back right there on the spot. Though if you do want to go the ebay route, make sure you check the seller's ratings and all his feedback from his past buyers.


Eh, its ain't worth it I guess. Seller had alot of positive feedback, but there was a few negatives.

Shit, I might have to play SoulSilver and Platinum again so I can get Pokemons for Black....sigh....


----------



## Bree (Mar 11, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> By the way, this... may seem really random but the guy in Driftveil City with whom you have your first triple battle. Is his name still Charles and does he still say he's "a man in love"?
> 
> I just really love that guy.



He's a heartbreaker now. And his name is still Charles


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2011)

He actually challenges you to a Rotation Battle in _Black_.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 11, 2011)

Got mine in the mail yesterday and have been playing non-stop. 

The intro has a whole different feel to it. Like you're about to play a game that isn't pokemon; It's awesome. 

Current party:
Dewott 
Simisage
Pansear
Sawk
Purrloin

Just transfered Celebi over and about to get Zorua.


----------



## Draydi (Mar 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> You wanna trade it or breed it and trade me the progeny.
> 
> I got a Gothita.
> 
> Where you get Litwiks at?



Litwicks are in Celestial Tower. You find NOTHING but them and the occasional Elgyem.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to play again. I'm going to use 5 pokes this time around, with an HM slave.

I'm thinking of

-Samurrot
-Krookodile
-Runculus
-Chandelure
-Venipede's evo


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 11, 2011)

When they talk about the bad ass Soon-to-be Champion from Nuvema Town, the man of indomitable spirit and masculinity, they're talking about me!  Better watch your back Alder, I'm coming for you.

Beat Drayden last night, Simipour's Ice Beam made it dreadfully boring though. At least his Haxorus was able to _not_ get KO'ed by it. For some reason I don't have the HM's for Strength, Waterfall, or Dive yet. So I'm gonna find those, make someone a slave to them and tackle Victory Road.

Current Team:

*Sly* Lv.63
Ability: Overgrow
Item: Eviolite 
Moves:
Aerial Ace
Leaf Blade
Swords Dance
Leaf Storm


*Vixey* Lv.45
Ability: Illusion 
Item: Scope Lens 
Moves:
Flamethrower 
Shadow Ball
Focus Blast
Night SLash


*Lumiere* Lv.44
Ability: Flame Body
Item: Spell Tag
Moves:
Shadow Ball
Psychic
Flamethrower
Overheat


*Azula* Lv.46
Ability: Gluttony 
Item: Soft Sand 
Moves:
Brick Break
Ice Beam
Dig
Surf 


*Aquila* Lv.42
Ability: Keen Eye
Item: Sharp Beak 
Moves:
Aerial Ace 
U-Turn
Fly
Slash


*Justin B* Lv.49
Ability: Hustle 
Item: Dragon Fang 
Moves:
Incinerate 
Crunch
Dragon Rush
Dragon Pulse


----------



## Altron (Mar 11, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> When they talk about the bad ass Soon-to-be Champion from Nuvema Town, the man of indomitable spirit and masculinity, they're talking about me!  Better watch your back Alder, I'm coming for you.
> 
> Beat Drayden last night, Simipour's Ice Beam made it dreadfully boring though. At least his Haxorus was able to _not_ get KO'ed by it. For some reason I don't have the HM's for Strength, Waterfall, or Dive yet. So I'm gonna find those, make someone a slave to them and tackle Victory Road.
> 
> ...


You don't need any HM's to get through Victory Road IIRC. I remember only using strength to get to Terrakion.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Altron said:


> You don't need any HM's to get through Victory Road IIRC. I remember only using strength to get to Terrakion.



Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 11, 2011)

I beat the flying gym with my Joltik only. I destroyed it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I beat the flying gym with my Joltik only. I destroyed it.



Yea....they need to rethink some of the gym leaders, because they can all be taken out with basically 1 pokemon with their weakness. They might need to throw in some variety or summin. More pokemon with double types or summin.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 11, 2011)

Animesing said:


> Yea....they need to rethink some of the gym leaders, because they can all be taken out with basically 1 pokemon with their weakness. They might need to throw in some variety or summin. More pokemon with double types or summin.



Or dual type gyms.

The badges'd look so sick, lol


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 11, 2011)

There need to be gyms that don't specialize themselves by type. 

I always go back to Ruby/Sapphire's Norman, as he was the best example. 

Granted, his gym used normal types, but progression through his gym mean facing trainers of a particular focus: Attack orientation, Defense, Speed, etc. 

I wanna see gyms that specialize like the above, a gym that sports Attack-heavy Pokemon, another sporting Speed-oriented, others focusing on status conditions, weather effects... double and triple battles, even. 

Same thing for the Elite Four. The sky really is the limit when creating challenging gyms, maybe one day Game Freak will break that particular formula.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree it would be nice to have the gym leaders use a little more variety but I like that each leader seems to match the theme of the pokemon they use.

Maybe they could have dual gyms like a set of gyms you can only get to after the Elite Four where every gym has 2 or 3 gym leaders you have to fight simultaneously with abilities that help each other and balance their teams.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

They should make gyms 'CHALLENGING'. They should have some kinda dynamic formula that molds the gyms to your 6 pokemon to generate a harder gym depending on your group. Trying to make you think beyond the whole "that pokemon is weak to that attack, so use this 1 move". Elite 4 is retarded too because if you beat the 8th gym, you can basically go to the E4 and power through them with 100 revives and full restores. Ugh. But it is geared to the more casual playerbase. Although there should be a regular and hard(ex) version of the walkthrough of the game.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd love if they start making us battle with the same number of Pokemon as the opponent. 

We would still be able tocarry up to 6 Pokemon, but you loose automatically once the # of your Pokemon that have fainted in that battle matches the # of Pokemon your opponent was using. The game would also count how many Pokemon you've subbed in battle than ban use of the Pokemon you didn't use before matching the # of the opponent's Pokemon. 

The 1st gym would have been a lot harder if it were 2 against 2 instead of 6 against 2.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2011)

I swear my Darmanitan literally killed everything that came across its path. Okay yeah, call in Zebstrika for Swanna and Simisage for the Seismitoad family but everything else... Instant death from Darmanitan. Dragons? Darmanitan eats dragons for breakfest, lunch, _and_ Dinner.

It may look like I'm overhyping it, but seriously, it is one of the most broken pokemon I have. (Because apparently, none of my in-game opponents have heard of Earthquake...)

You could say it's the Charlie Sheen of my team.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I swear my Darmanitan literally killed everything that came across its path. Okay yeah, call in Zebstrika for Swanna and Simisage for the Seismitoad family but everything else... Instant death from Darmanitan. Dragons? Darmanitan eats dragons for breakfest, lunch, _and_ Dinner.
> 
> It may look like I'm overhyping it, but seriously, it is one of the most broken pokemon I have. (Because apparently, none of my in-game opponents have heard of Earthquake...)
> 
> You could say it's the Charlie Sheen of my team.



What attacks does it have?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 11, 2011)

Flare Blitz, Superpower, Facade, and Headbutt.

It's not the attacks, just the sheer power.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG Skyarrow bridge is so long!!!


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Too bad you don't get the bike for a while.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm in the Cold Storage now.
My current team:

Tranquill
*Level 26*
Same moves as before

Sandile
*Level 26*
Swagger
Sand Tomb
Assurance
Dig

Solosis
*Level 26*
Recover
Psyshock
Light Screen
Rock Tomb

Daikenki
*Level 26*
Razor Shell
Water Pledge 
Water Pulse
Focus Energy

Blitzle
*Level 26*
Spark
Thunder Wave
Flame Charge
Shock Wave

Darumaka
*Level 26*
Fire Punch
Work Up
Fire Fang
Facade


----------



## Starrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Caught me a Litwick with a Nature beneficial to it's SpAtk. Lucky Egg is a godsave. At the moment, I have a Serperior, and my Scraggy will be a Scrafty in one level. I also need to get Boldore to evolve, so I should trade it with someone.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 11, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I swear my Darmanitan literally killed everything that came across its path. Okay yeah, call in Zebstrika for Swanna and Simisage for the Seismitoad family but everything else... Instant death from Darmanitan. Dragons? Darmanitan eats dragons for breakfest, lunch, _and_ Dinner.
> 
> It may look like I'm overhyping it, but seriously, it is one of the most broken pokemon I have. (Because apparently, none of my in-game opponents have heard of Earthquake...)
> 
> You could say it's the Charlie Sheen of my team.


You weren't kidding. Swapped level 25 Simisear for level 15 Darumaka just after Driftveil City, this little fucker started whooping ass right off the bat. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

I just read Chandelure's data and I think- in the anime- Ash is going to get burned by Chandulre's fire and Iris and Cilan has to look for his spirit with Lampent.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2011)

Dunno why, but the old school Poketard in me wants to buy the White Version as well once I beat Black.

I'm at Mistralton City right now.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

At Driftveil City Gym...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 11, 2011)

Caught me a jolly Sandile with moxie This may take awhile but im gonna EV train it at route 4.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 11, 2011)

There needs to be an item or Ability that reveals wild Pokemon's natures. Shit would go so much smoother.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

parsec said:


> There needs to be an item or Ability that reveals wild Pokemon's natures. Shit would go so much smoother.



Trace says hi.



It copies the Ability


----------



## KidTony (Mar 11, 2011)

Game Freak doesn't want to change the formula, but its honestly a bad one. Stop making gyms and the elite 4 by type. Make them more challenging.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

WTB EX Mode.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 11, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Trace says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> It copies the Ability


Yeah, but I said _nature_. 

It'd be nice if there was something that scoped out a wild Pokemon's nature without having to capture it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

parsec said:


> Yeah, but I said _nature_.
> 
> It'd be nice if there was something that scoped out a wild Pokemon's nature without having to capture it.



Would make it too easy, and it would also make sense.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

parsec said:


> Yeah, but I said _nature_.
> 
> It'd be nice if there was something that scoped out a wild Pokemon's nature without having to capture it.



What does the nature help?


*Question:* I want Shibirudon on my team but I want to evolve it before the Elite Four. It doesn't learn Wild Charge until level 59 as Electrick. Is there a TM for it or something? I really want it. Also, where is the move deleter?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 12, 2011)

parsec said:


> You weren't kidding. Swapped level 25 Simisear for level 15 Darumaka just after Driftveil City, this little fucker started whooping ass right off the bat. Definitely a keeper.



And mine was just a random one I picked up with possibly crappy IVs (Though I was aiming to get one), I just wonder how powerful it could become if I started breeding them.



parsec said:


> Yeah, but I said _nature_.
> 
> It'd be nice if there was something that scoped out a wild Pokemon's nature without having to capture it.



That would make some things easier.

Not for me as much since I'm more of a breeder...



Overworld said:


> What does the nature help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nature shifts stats slightly, but makes a bigger difference when you have a higher leveled pokemon.

Each Nature shifts a stat positively one way, while negative another way.

Say you have a, for example, Darmanitan. Darmanitan is Physical based, so you want a nature like Adamant that boosts Attack and stuns its Special Attack growth. Or Jolly which boosts Speed and stuns its Special Attack growth, but leaves Attack neutral.

What you don't want from Darmanitan is something like Modest which promotes Special Attack and stuns the growth of Attack or Timid which boosts Speed but also stuns the growth of Attack.


As for your question on Electrick and Wild Charge, the TM for Wild Charge is found at Victory Road itself. Though to be honest, I'd level it up regardless.


----------



## Altron (Mar 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> *What does the nature help?*


if you ever plan to do competitive wi-fi battling, then natures are very important. They pretty much tell you if you will be able to EV train certain stats to their maximum. The battle tower and battle sub-way also have near perfect pokemon, which means that if you throw some random team together you will be beaten with ease.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

Altron said:


> if you ever plan to do competitive wi-fi battling, then natures are very important. They pretty much tell you if you will be able to EV train certain stats to their maximum. The battle tower and battle sub-way also have near perfect pokemon, which means that if you throw some random team together you will be beaten with ease.



I just want to do casual wi-fi batting. I don't really care about all this EV stuff.

I am starting to at least care about right Natures though...cause its slightly noticable once you start getting into levels.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2011)

I got the game a couple days ago finally....but my DS broke rather soon (having it repaired), but this is what I have so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 





My current team has kept their respective Pokemon titles, but here is an update on my team. I have put the game down to charge for now. I heard that playing whilst it charged weakens the battery pack faster than the 500 battery charges. Plus, I needed a little time to look up Natures and whatnot.

Oshawott, Lv. 13
[Nature: Relaxed (Very bad from what I've seen!)]
< Tackle >
< Tail Whip >
< Water Gun >
< Water Sport >

Blitzle, Lv. 12 (caught it at Lv.8)
[Nature: Adamant]
< Quick Attack>
< Charge >
< Tail Whip >
< Empty >

Pidove, Lv. 12 (caught it at Lv.8 as well)
[Nature: Gentle]
< Gust >
< Growl >
< Leer >
< Quick Attack >

Patrat, Lv. 13
[Nature: Naive]
< Tackle >
< Leer >
< Bite >
< Cute >

Bulbasaur, Lv. 14 (Amazingly, he gains EXP very quick and increases it)
[Nature: Bold]
< Tackle >
< Growl >
< Leech Seed >
< Vine Whip >

Pansear, Lv. 13
[Nature: Naive]
< Scratch >
< Leer >
< Lick >
< Incinerate >

Pidove and Oshawott are the only males on my team. I'm happy it turned out that way. I wanted mostly females, especially for Bulby and Blitzle. I always tried to get male flying types, especially if that flying type will serve as my "Pidgey" of the game. And the starter Pokemon, I just thought it should be male xD

I currently only have one badge and have only seen 15 Pokemon and have caught 8. This is because I've been training and trying to see which (if there are) rare Pokemon are hidden in which grass


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Trace says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> It copies the Ability



But he's talking about wild pokémon's _natures_



Edit: I'm a few posts late.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Haven't posted here since Braviary was revealed last year lol.

Anyways, I have a question. Whats the best nature for Munna?

I caught a Bold one, but I'm not sure if thats best for an ingame team.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Haven't posted here since Braviary was revealed last year lol.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question. Whats the best nature for Munna?
> 
> I caught a Bold one, but I'm not sure if thats best for an ingame team.



Depends on what purpose you want Munna to fulfill in your team


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't really know. Maybe a really good wall that also can deal damage (Psychic)

So far I have a Timid Snivy, and a Bold Munna. I plan on catching Gothita too. 

Please help lol. I'm torn between Bold and Modest.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> I don't really know. Maybe a really good wall that also can deal damage (Psychic)
> 
> So far I have a Timid Snivy, and a Bold Munna. I plan on catching Gothita too.
> 
> Please help lol. I'm torn between Bold and Modest.



You can see what each nature does to your pok?mon's stats here:


If you want Munna to wall, then bold is the way to go, I guess

I'm fairly new to this stuff too, so I hope I'm not making a mistake.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 12, 2011)

Possibly stupid question... How the fuck do I get my Celebi from HG over to White? Surely there's a problem trading because I don't have anything to send back over to HG.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2011)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Possibly stupid question... How the fuck do I get my Celebi from HG over to White? Surely there's a problem trading because I don't have anything to send back over to HG.


To use Celebi and the shiny Raikou/Entei/Suicune to get Zorua/Zoroark, you need the Relocator, which appears... somewhere in-game.


----------



## blux (Mar 12, 2011)

I got pretty lucky today. One of my brother's friends got an event Victini with pokerus, and it spread to most of his team. So I traded and now my pokemon have pokerus


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 12, 2011)

God, Pignite's movesets are terrible.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Haven't posted here since Braviary was revealed last year lol.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question. Whats the best nature for Munna?
> 
> I caught a Bold one, but I'm not sure if thats best for an ingame team.



I have a Modest Natured Munna and it's too largest stats are Sp Atk and Sp Def

I have a really bad natured Zebstrika, but I'm too lazy to get another one. I'll just replace it with a Joltik after the 5th gym. :/

Currently grinding in the grassland in the north west of the city. Team:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Samurott/Derp lvl 36
Attacks:
Slash
Razor Shell
Aqua Jet
Revenge

Zebstrika/Blitzkrieg
Attacks:
Quick Attack
Thunder Wave
Flame Charge
Discharge

Musharna/Dot
Attacks:
Moonlight
Hypnosis
Psywave
Psybeam

Boldore/Rocky
Attacks
Rock Slide
Iron Defense
Stealth Rock
Headbutt




Want to get all to lvl 38 or so before I challenge gym.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Mαri said:


> I have a Modest Natured Munna and it's too largest stats are Sp Atk and Sp Def
> 
> I have a really bad natured Zebstrika, but I'm too lazy to get another one. I'll just replace it with a Joltik after the 5th gym. :/
> 
> ...



I love your set! My favorite Elite Four member and my favorite pokemon!

Okay, so what would you recommended? Modest? I think bold would be good because it would give it a solid defense as well making it a overall good wall. But what are your experiences with your Musharna?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> I love your set! My favorite Elite Four member and my favorite pokemon!
> 
> Okay, so what would you recommended? Modest? I think bold would be good because it would give it a solid defense as well making it a overall good wall. But what are your experiences with your Musharna?



Thanks, I think she's pretty awesome, too. :33

Well, I didn't care much for stats when I caught my Munna at lvl 10, but I'm pretty satisfied with it's stats right now. It's really what you are going to use the pokemon for in the end. I do recommend Modest though.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Thanks, I think she's pretty awesome, too. :33
> 
> Well, I didn't care much for stats when I caught my Munna at lvl 10, but I'm pretty satisfied with it's stats right now. It's really what you are going to use the pokemon for in the end. I do recommend Modest though.



Okay, thanks very much. Modest seems reliable. Bold seems good too. Ahhhhh still confused though lol. I wonder how much of a stat difference there is in terms of Special Attack between Modest and Bold.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 12, 2011)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Possibly stupid question... How the fuck do I get my Celebi from HG over to White? Surely there's a problem trading because I don't have anything to send back over to HG.





All you need to know.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mαri said:


> I have a Modest Natured Munna and it's too largest stats are Sp Atk and Sp Def
> 
> I have a really bad natured Zebstrika, but I'm too lazy to get another one. I'll just replace it with a Joltik after the 5th gym. :/
> 
> ...



Runing through with only 4 pokemon eh? Good moveset nonetheless.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Runing through with only 4 pokemon eh? Good moveset nonetheless.


It's not like any more are actually needed. The only reason I use all 5 or 6 Pok?mon on my team is more for variety than anything...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> It's not like any more are actually needed. The only reason I use all 5 or 6 Pok?mon on my team is more for variety than anything...



Yea, that is basically the only reason I use 6, so that I have alteast 1 move from each time with other filler moves like stat effect or stat changing moves.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 12, 2011)

The devil is sitting on my shoulder, whispering to me to do something naughty. I'm starring at Reshiram right now, wondering if I should use the AR to catch N's Zekrom after. I don't even know why I'm thinking about this like it'd be a bad thing.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL, 4got bout AR.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> God, Pignite's movesets are terrible.



You should see the Solosis evolution line moves.


----------



## chbrevolution (Mar 12, 2011)

I took a break from the main game after I got all the badges in order to catch/breed Munnas with Synchroize with all 25 natures and that took a long time but I managed to get 24/25 natures, with the only one I didn't get was a neutral nature, so now I can catch Pokemon with good natures easily. I curbstomped the Elite 4 with the following Pokemon all on level 50:

Emboar
Samurott
Serperior
Unfezant
Krookodile
Zoroark

I managed to catch Zekrom only using 2 Pokemon with a regular Pokeball with no status inducing attacks lol, The Pokemon Used was a Level 1 Munna and a Level 50 Krookodile. 
I beat N but lost to Ghetis on purpose to see if I got the right natured (Adamant) Zekrom and I did, now I got to redo the fights again lol.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

chbrevolution said:


> I took a break from the main game after I got all the badges in order to catch/breed Munnas with Synchroize with all 25 natures and that took a long time but I managed to get 24/25 natures, with the only one I didn't get was a neutral nature, so now I can catch Pokemon with good natures easily. I curbstomped the Elite 4 with the following Pokemon all on level 50:
> 
> Emboar
> Samurott
> ...



That must have taken a long time.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Runing through with only 4 pokemon eh? Good moveset nonetheless.



Well, these are just the Pokemon I've had since the beginning. I wanted to add Victini and Scolipede later on, so I put them into the Daycare.

They have yet to catch up  .


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

I was at the Twisted Mountain and my DS turned off. Now I have to go back to Celestial Tower and beat Fuuro again.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone got any extra Everstones they don't want?


----------



## Raikage (Mar 12, 2011)

I just spent the last day soft resetting for a shiny  Virizion. Its my favorite legendary this gen but I give up. It just doesn't want to be shiny


----------



## chbrevolution (Mar 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> That must have taken a long time.



It took over 12 hours


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

Had enough grinding. Battling gym leader in a few minutes.

Team:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Scolipede/Venom lvl 37
Attacks (Daycare center oriented):
Bug Bite
Venoshock
Agility
Steamroller

Boldore/Rocky lvl 38
Attacks:
Rock Slide
Iron Defense
Stealth Rock
Headbutt

Samurott/Derp (Soon to be named DerPWN) lvl 38
Attacks:
Slash
Razor Shell
Aqua Jet
Revenge

Musharna/Dot lvl 38
Attacks:
Psywave
Moonlight
Psybeam
Hypnosis

Zebstrika/Blitzkrieg lvl 38
Attacks:
Quick Attack
Thunder Wave
Flame Charge
Discharge


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever mentioned how awesome the Gym Leader final Pokemon theme is? 

It makes me feel all tingly inside


----------



## Menace (Mar 12, 2011)

Current team:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kro the Krokorok - Level 39
Attacks: 
Crunch
Shadow Claw
Bulldozer
Dig

Glyph the Sigilyph - Level 36
Attacks:
Psybeam
Light Screen
Fly
Air Cutter

Crash the Samurott - Level 39
Attacks:
Revenge
Surf
Scald
Razor Shell

Thor the Lampent - Level 41
Attacks:
Inferno
Flame Burst
Will-O-Wisp
Hex

Noose the Galvantula - Level 38
Attacks:
Electroweb
Volt Switch
Signal Beam
Bug Bite


I'm about halfway through the ice gym right now. Also plan on picking up a Deino in Victory Road to complete my team. So far this game has not disappointed. Better than the third and fourth generations by far in my opinion.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone been to Unity Tower yet? I got a Japanese Telepathy Mushurna from GTS, but the woman still won't let me on board.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2011)

Current team:

Dewott lvl27
Whirlipede lvl 23
Sandile lvl 23

Im going to challenge the 3rd gym. Is my team too strong for the game?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

chbrevolution said:


> It took over 12 hours



I took me about 6 hours to get all of the eeveelutions.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Current team:
> 
> Dewott lvl27
> Whirlipede lvl 23
> ...



 Just a tad, but nothing wrong with that  .


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Current team:
> 
> Dewott lvl27
> Whirlipede lvl 23
> ...



Well, I suppose that is what happens when you take the xp and split it between 3 people instead of 6.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't believe I've played 12 hours of this game. I didn't even realise it and I haven't even been playing properly because of the lack of time.

So far I've got three of the badges and I'm in the desert after just reviving my Archen.

My team so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Archen - lvl 24
Pluck
AncientPower
Quick Guard
Agility

Papitoad - lvl 29
Bubblebeam
Pound
Mud Shot
Muddy Water

Scraggy - lvl 29
Chip Away
Faint Attack
Headbutt
Brick Break

Servine - lvl 30
Slam
Grass Knot
Vine Whip
Leaf Tornado




I'm looking for a Litwick and a Deino. If anyone can get me an egg of either of them I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

*Question:* Does anybody know how to get out of Twisted Mountain? I'm kind of lost.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> *Question:* Does anybody know how to get out of Twisted Mountain? I'm kind of lost.



Haven't got there yet but I'm sure if Serebii or Bulbepedia will have some maps.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well, I suppose that is what happens when you take the xp and split it between 3 people instead of 6.



The rest of my team is yet to be found

axew
that electric eel
that steel/grass forretress


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The rest of my team is yet to be found
> 
> axew
> that electric eel
> that steel/grass forretress



Axew- Milstraton Cave
Tynamo- Chargestone Cave
Ferroseed- Chargestone Cave


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Axew- Milstraton Cave
> Tynamo- Chargestone Cave
> Ferroseed- Chargestone Cave



Yea thanks, I'm not too far from those places. After route 4, which direction do you turn on the map? I have to go left.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 12, 2011)

*Pokemon Review - 1*

From now on after every new gym member that I beat I'm going to write a short review of what happened from the last review.

I'm already in Nimbasa City and I already have three of the badges so I'll review everything from the beginning of the game till this point. I've just entered Nimbasa.

---

The intro of this game was much better then the previous games where they had random Pokemon flying around. At least this time they're trying to establish the start of a story which is a marked improvement over other generations.

Before you start the game you still have to go through the tripe of learning what Pokemon are etc etc although this time it didn't seem to last as long as previous gens.

When you start the game you don't have to go through a whole boring sequence where you happen upon three Pokemon but the game starts off quick with a Pokemon battle pretty much in the first 2 minutes of the game without moving more then 2 or three steps. 

The home town is the typical home with nothing in it, they really should try something else with the home town.

The next step is learning how to catch a Pokemon, again this step seemed quicker then in other gens. Why can't Gamefreak just give an option to skip all tutorials for things already found in previous games. It would make starting a new game much less hassle free. 

One problem with this game like all the other games is that you can't run in the game until much later, why can't Gamefreak let us run in peace right from the offset, the characters not a baby that it needs to learn to walk properly first.

The graphics are a major improvement in the game and so is the music. The only part of the music I just can't get myself to like is the battle music, I just don't like this remix. 

Let's not even talk about Pokemon noises.

The way the Pokemon come into battle is a nice touch but there should be an option to skip all that because it starts to waste time when you want to start grinding and every little while you get to see the guy's ass sticking up all the way to the moon and throwing the ball like an idiot.

In the past games if you chose the grass starter the first two gyms were always easy because they were always weak against grass. This time they did a pretty good move and decided to make a gym with all three types and the leader being the one strong against your starter type. Which I found as a welcome touch.

So far all three gyms have been very well made and interesting however the biggest gripe I have with them is that the battles are way too easy. By the time I got to each of the gyms my Pokemon were way stronger then the leaders top Pokemon and I didn't grind or anything.

There's no talking about B/W without talking about Castelia City. This city I think is the blueprint of all future handheld Pokemon games which would mean they'd go into proper 3d finally. I like the way the camera moves without hitches and fluently transitioning and how the world turns instead of the character.

On the other hand the Pokemon sprites in battle are just horrendous. Seriously they need to stop it with these low res sprites.

I think Gamefreak have something against the other buttons on the DS because they make no use of the Start, Select and shoulder buttons which could all be used to place a key item on instead of having a menu pop up if you have more then one item on the short cut button.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol Moxie is just broken

inb4 Salamence is banned from OU.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Lol Moxie is just broken
> 
> inb4 Salamence is banned from OU.



Yea it is pretty nice when you can chain em up. Anyone know the percentage increase for each Moxie stack? Also I beat someone who had like 4 moxie stacks with Foul Play. It makes it more manageable.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm i the only one who thought Castelia city fucking sucked??


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNdArCBfHoU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck!!! I have the worst luck! I've been having trouble with Munna all day, and this shit happens.

What am I gonna do with an Adamant Munna?!


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2011)

I want to add some ppl here, so whats yaw friend codes?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2011)

I've looked all over Nimbasa City, where is the Macho Brace located? Also, where do you buy stat boosters(proteins,calcuims,etc)?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I've looked all over Nimbasa City, where is the Macho Brace located? Also, where do you buy stat boosters(proteins,calcuims,etc)?



You have to talk to the guy in the right entrance way of the city.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2011)

Just beat the main story, my Reshiram has a naive nature so i'm happy


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh wow, I completely forgot about the Pokemon section on NF. Even though I helped create it. I should be ashamed. This is what I get for not really doing anything on NF anymore besides lurking.

How is everyone? Enjoying Black & White?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNdArCBfHoU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Fuck!!! I have the worst luck! I've been having trouble with Munna all day, and this shit happens.
> ...



Is that a video from you?



Esura said:


> I want to add some ppl here, so whats yaw friend codes?



3954-6303-2069

That's my White version.






Still can't get into Unity Tower...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

Speaking of shinies, I found a shiny Deerling yesterday night. It's pretty awesome, it'll change formes (and therefore shiny formes) depending on the season.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 12, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Is that a video from you?



Yeah........ I'm not mad about the nature anymore though. I just remembered Japan's situation and I have no reason to be mad over a game lol.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 12, 2011)

Did anyone else laugh when N revealed himself on the rollercoster? He was all like..

I'm eeevulz, and theres nothing you can do to stop me MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LMJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Did anyone else laugh when N revealed himself on the rollercoster? He was all like..
> 
> I'm eeevulz, and theres nothing you can do to stop me MUHAHAHAHAHA



LOL, kinda funny now that I think about it.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Did anyone else laugh when N revealed himself on the rollercoster? He was all like..
> 
> I'm eeevulz, and theres nothing you can do to stop me MUHAHAHAHAHA



N: "Everyone looks like ants from here!" 
Player: "Wait, what did you say before? Something about being the leader of Plasma, or something?" 
N: "Cotton candy is delicious!" 
Player: "Is this ride almost over?"


----------



## Kek (Mar 13, 2011)

My current Black team:

Pignite
Yamask
Paliptoad
Whirlipede

with Tranquill and Cottonee as temporary places


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> N: "Everyone looks like ants from here!"
> Player: "Wait, what did you say before? Something about being the leader of Plasma, or something?"
> N: "Cotton candy is delicious!"
> Player: "Is this ride almost over?"



I loled so much I shit my pants.


*Question: *
1. Does anyone have Cofagrigus on their team?
2. Where's the Name Rater? I can't find him and I looked all over Castelia City

My current team:

Zebstrika
*Level 38*
Discharge
Thunder Wave
Flame Charge
Shock Wave

Samurott
*Level 38*
Razor Shell
Water Pledge
Revenge
Surf

Ranculus(Dousion)
*Level 39*
Psychic
Psyshock
Light Screen
Future Sight

Waruvial(Krokorok)
*Level 38*
Swagger
Bulldoze
Crunch
Dig

Unfezant
*Level 38*
Air Slash
Razor Wind
Roost
Fly

Darmanitan(not daruma mode)
*Level 39*
Flare Blitz
Work Up
Fire Fang
Hammer Arm


Edit: I heard Satoshi died in the Tsunami.... I wonder if it's true... I hope not.... I want more pokemanz


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyway, I guess I'll try to join back in on the conversations or whatever else is going on here. I'm still the plethora of knowledge I was before so I can answer questions too, should they arise. But anyway, this is my team thus far. I got the game at 8 AM on release date, and I have 54 hours on it. I've gotten all 8 badges and am grinding a bit before heading into Victory Road.

Emboar level 48
Zoroark level 47
Escavalier level 47
Archeops level 47
Jellicent level 47
Vanillish level 44

I'm going to evolve Vanillish into Vanilluxe at level 47 before I go into Victory Road. 



Overworld said:


> Edit: I heard Satoshi died in the Tsunami.... I wonder if it's true... I hope not.... I want more pokemanz



Nothing of the sort happened. It was a rumor started by some idiot on Twitter and it's since been debunked by Sugimori.



And even if it was true, they'd continue with the series anyway.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Just beat the main story, my Reshiram has a naive nature so i'm happy



Could you get me a Deino egg from Victory Road?

My FC is:
0346 8811 6755


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got to Mistralton City and I'm about to grind for a while before heading to celestial tower. Lucky egg + Audinos =  Only took my Joltik about 10-15 minutes to get from level 25 to 34.

Current team is
Samurott lvl 37
Zoroark lvl 36
Sawk lvl 33
Simisage lvl 36
Joltik lvl 34
Tranquill for fly.

Once I get surf I'll have access to Cobalion right? Or do I have to do something first to trigger it?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just got to Mistralton City and I'm about to grind for a while before heading to celestial tower. Lucky egg + Audinos =  Only took my Joltik about 10-15 minutes to get from level 25 to 34.
> 
> Current team is
> Samurott lvl 37
> ...



What's the best way to encounter Audino's?

I rarely come across one.

It would help me level up my Pok?mon faster


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 13, 2011)

Shaking grass. They appear anywhere too so it's pretty convenient.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What's the best way to encounter Audino's?
> 
> I rarely come across one.
> 
> It would help me level up my Pokémon faster



That's the point. They're supposed to be hard to find.

The best way I suppose to find them is to enter and leave the route you're in over and over until you see a piece of grass shaking. There is no _easy_ way to find them, though.




Overworld said:


> *Question: *
> 1. Does anyone have Cofagrigus on their team?
> 2. Where's the Name Rater? I can't find him and I looked all over Castelia City



1. Nope
2. Not really sure myself. I need to rename my Samurott DerPWN. I'll start looking around for him too.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Mαri said:


> That's the point. They're supposed to be hard to find.
> 
> The best way I suppose to find them is to enter and leave the route you're in over and over until you see a piece of grass shaking. There is no _easy_ way to find them, though.



Yes, I did know that. But I thought there may be a trick to getting grass to shake faster ^^ Thanks for the info.

Also, I'm about to take a ferris wheel ride with N, and this is my current team:

*Emboar* Lv. 37
Nature: Mild
Ability: Blaze
HP: 137
Attack 115
Defense 60
Sp. Atk 97
Sp. Def 62
Speed 66
*Moves:*
Assurance
Flame charge
Heat crash
Arm thrust

*Sigilyph* Lv. 35
Nature Relaxed
Ability Magic Guard (love this ability, lol)
HP 100
Attack 57
Defense 81
Sp. Atk 81
Sp. Def 65
Speed 72
*Moves:*
Psywave (Will replace this move with light screen using a heart scale)
Tailwind
Air cutter
Psybeam

I'm planning on catching a solosis to train and add to my team once Sigilyph reaches Lv. 37

Can someone please rate/commentate on my team so far?

Also, did you guys know that the in-game menu in Black/White shows which stats the Pok?mon's nature effects and in what way (stat written in red is positive effect and stat written in blue is negative effect)? o_o

I just found out, lol.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 13, 2011)

The name rater is in castelia city. Look inside the buildings.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Name rater's location:

If you are on the area with the big fountain in the middle in Castelia city, go upwards, towards route 4, and then on that road, with all the people walking amongst you, take the first door on your left.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, I did know that. But I thought there may be a trick to getting grass to shake faster ^^ Thanks for the info.
> 
> Also, I'm about to take a ferris wheel ride with N, and this is my current team:
> 
> ...



It's kind've like shinies. There's a small chance of them appearing, though Audino obviously appears much more often than shinies.

You have a 2 pokemon team?  Decent moves, though I can't really say I like Emboar 

Where did you find the stats thing?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

I just took out the steroid-ed Elite Four, Adeku and Cynthia. I feel amazing. .....Now what?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I just took out the steroid-ed Elite Four, Adeku and Cynthia. I feel amazing. .....Now what?


Now you sit back and fap in front of the mirror, admiring how great you are.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2011)

Come on guys, help me out here.

I need a Deino egg, anyone got one for trade?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Mαri said:


> It's kind've like shinies. There's a small chance of them appearing, though Audino obviously appears much more often than shinies.
> 
> You have a 2 pokemon team?  Decent moves, though I can't really say I like Emboar
> 
> Where did you find the stats thing?



Yes, for now I have a 2 pok?mon team. But when Sigilyph reaches Lv. 37, I'll add solosis to my team.

And I've already decided on the team I want when I challenge the Elite four, but alot I cant catch most of those, yet. 

If you mean the red/blue nature stats thing, just go to your pok?mon's stats, and the stat that your pok?mon's nature has a negative effect on, will be written in blue (like this for example: Speed) and the stat your pok?mon's nature has a positive effect on, will be written in red. (example: Attack)

I just found out =P


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Now you sit back and fap in front of the mirror, admiring how great you are.



Nah, I'd rather not. Maybe I will go 'catch' them all.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Come on guys, help me out here.
> 
> I need a Deino egg, anyone got one for trade?



I want one too to be honest. That and Axew.

People on GTS has some unrealistic expectations for trade. No one is going to trade a Reshiram/Zekrom for a damn Deino/Axew. Like every Pokemon I want to get, which aren't actually rare or even legendary Pokemon, but I'm not at the point to get them, and everyone wants either a starter or Reshiram/Zekrom in exchange. What the hell is wrong with these people on GTS?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Pokemon is SRZ BZN.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Name rater's location:
> 
> If you are on the area with the big fountain in the middle in Castelia city, go upwards, towards route 4, and then on that road, with all the people walking amongst you, take the first door on your left.



Found itpek

I caught Darmanitans both with Daruma Mode and with Sheer Forcepek

Lucky Egg is like cheat to level up your pokemon better.

I'm in Relic Castle beating team Plasma like they have Level 1's with them.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 13, 2011)

I was battling with my Whirlipede and it evolved at lvl 30. I thought it evolved at lvl37. Whatever, I need to teach Scolipede Megahorn. I already have a heart scale. Where is that person that reteaches old moves located?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I was battling with my Whirlipede and it evolved at lvl 30. I thought it evolved at lvl37. Whatever, I need to teach Scolipede Megahorn. I already have a heart scale. Where is that person that reteaches old moves located?



I think it's in either Milstraton City or Iccirus City


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I was battling with my Whirlipede and it evolved at lvl 30. I thought it evolved at lvl37. Whatever, I need to teach Scolipede Megahorn. I already have a heart scale. Where is that person that reteaches old moves located?



At the 6th gym.

Btw, Scolipede is a fucking beast


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn't try a Scolipede, I used Leavanny for a while. Though Scolipede is a beast with it's Speed + Megahorn. 

I'm loving my team right now though, I'm making sure to use Pokemon that I didn't use in Japanese White. :3



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I was battling with my Whirlipede and it evolved at lvl 30. I thought it evolved at lvl37. Whatever, I need to teach Scolipede Megahorn. I already have a heart scale. Where is that person that reteaches old moves located?



In Mistralton City, iirc.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

You know what pokemon sucks at endgame? My Swoobat. Gay.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

I just have to say... Palpitoad is an ugly pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

Seismitoad looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

At the 6th gym right now. I felt bad for having a worthless low leveled pokemon on my team so I forced myself to grind my Tranquil to Unfezant. I also dumped my Zebstrika for Galvantula.

My Team:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Galvantula/Spark lvl 41
Attacks:
Electroweb
Signal Beam
Gastro Acid
Slash

Boldore/Rocky lvl 42
Attacks:
Rock Slide
Iron Defense
Stealth Rock
Heabutt

Samurott/DerPWN lvl 42
Attacks:
Slash
Razor Shell
Aqua Jet
Revenge

Musharna/Dot lvl 41
Attacks:
Psywave
Moonlight
Psybeam
Hypnosis

Unfezant/Ace lvl 40
Attacks:
Quick Attack
Fly
Roost
Air Slash




Probably need to teach them some new moves :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I just have to say... Palpitoad is an ugly pokemon.



It might be ugly as shit but it is a damn good Poke.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Lawls you are OP for the 6th badge.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I just have to say... Palpitoad is an ugly pokemon.


I find it pretty damn cute.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls you are OP for the 6th badge.



I'm on the 8th Badge 


Pesky Bug said:


> I find it pretty damn cute.



I just like the way it shakes at you...*shutter*


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

lol, Palpitoad's shaking thing is pretty weird.  

I love the concept behind those things on it's body though, if anyone hasn't read dex entries about it yet.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I'm on the 8th Badge
> 
> 
> I just like the way it shakes at you...*shutter*



Then you are still good, they are bout 42ish, so you should be good.


----------



## Kek (Mar 13, 2011)

My God, Elesa is Whitney-level wtfuckery with her 3 Volt Switching Emolga.

Electric/Flying means the only weakness are ice and rock, the first of which isn't available this early and all the rock pokemon you've encountered so far have such pitiful special defense and speed that it doesn't even matter. 

Not to mention Volt Switch has 70 base power on top of being a STAB move. With Aerial Ace as another strong STAB to take care of any grass, bug, and fighting types you may have with Volt Switch covering water and flying types. And Pursuit to knock out Yamask and Munna. 

And whenever one Emolga is low on HP, just use a Hyper Potion or Volt Switch, because there won't be a problem hitting first with it's 103 base Speed.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls you are OP for the 6th badge.



I know. I 1 KO'd every one of her Pokemon  .


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

My Current Team:

Waruvial(Final Evo of Sandile)
*Level 40*
Foul Play
Bulldoze
Crunch
Dig

Ranculus(Dousion)
*Level 39*
Psychic 
Psyshock
Light Screen
Future Sight

Darmanitan
*Level 41
*Flame Charge
Belly Drum
Hammer Arm
Flare Blitz

Zebstrika
*Level 39*
Discharge
Flame Charge
Thunder Wave
Shock Wave

Samurott
*Level 40*
Razor Shell
Surf
Revenge
Water Pledge

Unfezant
*Level 39*
Air Slash
Razor Wind
Roost
Fly


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 13, 2011)

Kek said:


> My God, Elesa is Whitney-level wtfuckery with her 3 Volt Switching Emolga.
> 
> Electric/Flying means the only weakness are ice and rock, the first of which isn't available this early and all the rock pokemon you've encountered so far have such pitiful special defense and speed that it doesn't even matter.
> 
> ...


And this is where Palpitoad shows how much awesome it's made of.  Took out the Emolgas with ease. Somewhat.


----------



## Kek (Mar 13, 2011)

I've got a Paliptoad too, but that's about it in terms of effectiveness. Yamask, Pignite, Archen, and Whirlipede don't do shit except get 1-2 shoted by them.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 13, 2011)

Alright, beat the Elite 4, N, and Ghetis.

*Scraggy* - Lv 55 - Naughty - Shed Skin
Rock Climb
Brick Break
Crunch
Hi Jump Kick

*Krookodile* - Lv 56 - Naughty - Intimidate
Crunch
Foul Play
Dig
Earthquake

*Gigalith* - Lv 56 - Lax - Sturdy
Bulldoze
Strength
Rock Slide
Stone Edge

*Zweilous* - Lv 55 - Adamant - Hustle
Body Slam
Crunch
Dragon Pulse
Dragon Rush

*Chandelure* - Lv 57 - Rash - Flame Body
Flame Burst
Shadow Ball
Hex
Inferno

*Haxorus* - Lv 55 - Brave - Mold Breaker
Slash
Dragon Claw
Surf
Dragon Pulse

Didn't like how mostly useless Reshiram became to N's other Pokemon after I took down Zekrom. Ghetis gave me a real hard time with his (impossible) Hydreigon. If I can't have one, how can this fruitcake have it?

In other news, I have Cobalion & Terrakion, so I might as well hit up Pinwheel Forest for the third.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

I hated Elesa... spamming with the damn Volt Switch


----------



## Starrk (Mar 13, 2011)

I used Boldore during that. I did mangae to (barely) get her Emolga out of the way, but a simple Volt Switch from Zebstrika, coupled with Boldore's terribad SpDef, took him out.

So I switched in Krokorok and went to town on her.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

I OHKO'd her entire gym with my Archen without being damaged once. Rock Tomb + Dig = dead gym.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Where do you get the Fossils?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 13, 2011)

I suppose you could have been vastly overleveled, had a Quick Claw equipped, or God knows what else.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Where do you get the Fossils?



In the Desort Resort, there are two ruined towers. One of them has a bunch of Darmitan outside in Zen Mode. Inside, there are I think 2 trainers, nd off to the left side, just past some quicksand, is a girl (I think) that gives you either a Plume or Cover fossil.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

I now have Reunicluspek

Which fossil is the turtle? I want to name it Portruga


----------



## Starrk (Mar 13, 2011)

Cover Fossil.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I now have Reunicluspek



Whats it's nature and ability?


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2011)

So, me and my bro just picked up 1 of each.  Which one do I take, black or white?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Whats it's nature and ability?



Ranculus~ Level 41
Attack~66
Defense~76
Sp. Atk~121
Sp. Atk~92
Speed 36

Ability~Overcoat
Nature~Sassy

I really don't know why nature types are so important. I never paid any attention to them.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Reuniclus
> Attack~66
> Defense~76
> Sp. Atk~121
> ...



They are very important, but I wont bore you with stuff you dont care about.

But grats with your newly attained reuniclus


----------



## Kek (Mar 13, 2011)

A pokemon's Nature determines which of its stats will get a boost and which will get decreased. 

So if you have a pokemon that has a high Attack and low Special Attack, you won't want a -Atk/+Spec. Atk Nature.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> They are very important, but I wont bore you with stuff you dont care about.
> 
> But grats with your newly attained reuniclus



I want to know what they do. Is Sassy Nature good for this pokemon and with the stats?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I want to know what they do. Is Sassy Nature good for this pokemon and with the stats?





Depends on which purpose you want your reuniclus to have in your team. =)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Depends on which purpose you want your reuniclus to have in your team. =)



Defensive purpose.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Defensive purpose.



Then Sassy is quite alright, as it raises Sp. Def. (Though lowers speed, but that's ok for a defensive pok?mon)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Good.

Where's the Vs. Seeker?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Good.



Though it's too bad your newly attained pok?mon doesnt have magic guard as it's ability


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Though it's too bad your newly attained pok?mon doesnt have magic guard as it's ability



Yeah... when I restart the game I'm gonna find one with the Magic Guard Ability.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas on how I can change my team. 

I only have two badges, but I have a serivine, Herdier, Timburr, pidove, and minipour. There all between the levels of 19-22. Though, just eyeballing it the team looks pretty weak.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how I can change my team.
> 
> I only have two badges, but I have a serivine, Herdier, Timburr, pidove, and minipour. There all between the levels of 19-22. Though, just eyeballing it the team looks pretty weak.



Put the Tympole in your team.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I hated Elesa... spamming with the damn Volt Switch



She only did volt switch 1 time with me, maybe because i had the palpitoad out lol.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not sure they have the Vs Seeker in B/W.

God, I miss that thing


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2011)

i just caught a shiny Foongus


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> i just caught a shiny Foongus



It's purple. Awesome

Congrats. ^^


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

There is no VS Seeker in BW.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2011)

And i just caught Tornadus with a Quick ball

Adamant nature with max IVs in Special Attack


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> And i just caught Tornadus with a Quick ball
> 
> Adamant nature with max IVs in Special Attack



How do you check the IVs so fast?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2011)

IV calculator on Serebii


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> There is no VS Seeker in BW.



I hate that thing. I can go DIAF.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

On my way to Victory Road. Encountered a Bufoolant and an Amoongus. Accidently killed them both. I hate fighting dragons.


----------



## Kek (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool, I just experienced my first Critical Capture.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I hate that thing. I can go DIAF.



Why all the hate? Great for grinding/lvling and it's convenient.

What lvl is Zekrom when you meet him? I feel like I'm at that point in the game, and I'm assuming he's at lvl 45 like Groudon in Ruby .


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Something like that. 40 or 45.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

Zekrom/Reshiram are level 50 when you encounter them. They have a catch rate of 45, compared to the usual legendary catch rate of 3, making them incredibly easy to catch. As easy as Dialga and Palkia were in Platinum.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Zekrom/Reshiram are level 50 when you encounter them. They have a catch rate of 45, compared to the usual legendary catch rate of 3, making them incredibly easy to catch. As easy as Dialga and Palkia were in Platinum.



 Good. 

Well, I think I'll hold back until tomorrow to catch Zekrom. Need to trade with a friend to get Gigalith.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy shit, just yesterday I was breezing through the elite 4. This morning I beat Ghetsis and now they're all Champion level. I'm not even gonna bother getting humiliated by Cynthia until I beat these guys.

I also tried the Transfer thing once. Am I the only one who thinks that catching them is hard? I only managed to bring 2 out of 6 in.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Black Wraith, if you want an Axew, I can hook you up.

I got two male Axews now, I'm trying to catch a female one so I can breed it. This little buggers are hard to encounter though. I went through 30 Boldores and Woobats just to get the muggers.


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Im going pokemon hunting tonight so tomorrow im sure to have alot of pokemon you guys might want


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2011)

If you get some Deinos, trade with me and Black Wraith. Been wanting those buggers.

I'm considering starting a Dragon-focused team, something I always wanted to do since PKMN Red Version on GameBoy...or at least have three cool Dragons on my team, cause I have to keep my Gothitelle. Shes the new Gardevoir...yum...

Speaking of Gardevoir...has anyone got a Ralts....at ALL?

EDIT: OH SHNIT! I GOT DAT MIENFOO BOI!   .... -_-


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> If you get some Deinos, trade with me and Black Wraith. Been wanting those buggers.
> 
> I'm considering starting a Dragon-focused team, something I always wanted to do since PKMN Red Version on GameBoy...or at least have three cool Dragons on my team, cause I have to keep my Gothitelle. Shes the new Gardevoir...yum...
> 
> ...



You love you some Ralts eh?

How is Gothitelle by the way? How is it's moveset?


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You love you some Ralts eh?
> 
> How is Gothitelle by the way? How is it's moveset?


Her moveset is ok imo. She won't wow you like Alakazam but she gets the job done. She has high Sp. Defense though, which comes in handy a bit considering every in game trainer abuse the shit out of Dark and Bug types Pokemons and moves. I tend to use her as my intro/staller Pokemon though so shes not getting killed like that.

Most people consider Psychic/Thunder Wave/Toxic/Shadow Ball/Mean Look/Light Screen etc. to be good moves for her.



That said, I like her design as a Pokemon so I'm using her regardless of whether she sucks or not. I'm actually replacing Emboar with her as my main Pokemon endgame.

EDIT: And I don't actually like Ralts at all. I do however like Gardevoir.  I do need Ralts so I can get my Gardevoir though....sigh. I wish I had Pokemon White sometimes...but then I wouldn't be able to get Gothitelle, so it all evens out.

I'm still getting White though. Considering the time I put in Black, that version will be my main one though.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got to tubeline bridge but it's blocked by team plasma. What do I do?

edit: Nvm, gotta check out Dragonspiral tower first.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just got to tubeline bridge but it's blocked by team plasma. What do I do?



Fight the Gym Leader, then go to the Dragonspiral Tower. I'm where you at right now, well a bit further than you actually.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fight the Gym Leader, then go to the Dragonspiral Tower. I'm where you at right now, well a bit further than you actually.



Yup. Sort of embarrassed to admit this but I went _past_ Icurrus city without even realizing it lmfao. Damn Juniper's dad was babbling on about something when I was rushing to get to Icurrus, save, then go to fucking bed. 

Playing pokemanz at 2 am when I'm already low on sleep.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Yup. Sort of embarrassed to admit this but I went _past_ Icurrus city without even realizing it lmfao. Damn Juniper's dad was babbling on about something when I was rushing to get to Icurrus, save, then go to fucking bed.
> 
> Playing pokemanz at 2 am when I'm already low on sleep.


So I ain't the only one?  First time, after existing the maze mountain, I continued walking forward instead of going up.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> IV calculator on Serebii



Awesome!

Thanks alot =D


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2011)

ANOTHER SHINY THIS TIME A KLINK

Nature sucks though


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> ANOTHER SHINY THIS TIME A KLINK
> 
> Nature sucks though



I havent encountered a shiny in my entire Pok?mon life, and you encounter two in 24 hours 

lol


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 14, 2011)

Bianca: So umm, I'm not very strong. Can I just stay here and be your bodyguard?
Prof. Juniper: 

I'm about to head to Dragonspiral tower. I'm assuming Zekrom's waiting for me at the top?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Bianca: So umm, I'm not very strong. Can I just stay here and be your bodyguard?
> Prof. Juniper:
> 
> I'm about to head to Dragonspiral tower. I'm assuming Zekrom's waiting for me at the top?



What game are you playing? Well regardless, you don't get the Zekrom or Reshiram there(At less not now), N gets his Dragon. You get your Dragon near the very end of the game, but if your boxes and party was filled at the time or something then you could go to Dragonspiral Tower to get your Dragon after the game is over.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

I beat the game around an hour ago, before I went to Psychology. This was my ending team;

Emboar level 52
Zoroark level 51
Jellicent level 51
Escavalier level 51
Archeops level 51
Zekrom level 51

I ended up sending my Vanilluxe to the box when I caught Zekrom.

I turned my game off during the credits though, since I want to do the final battles again.


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

well I catch 2 Deinos like you people asked, well actually I caught 3 but the Modest Deino is mine lol 

this 2 Deinos dont have good natures but you can breed them 

Deino lv 38 Docile

Deino lv 38 Careful 

next i will be looking for Pawniard


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 14, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I beat the game around an hour ago, before I went to Psychology. This was my ending team;
> 
> Emboar level 52
> Zoroark level 51
> ...


In your avatar... what is that Breloom doing to that Audino?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 14, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> In your avatar... what is that Breloom doing to that Audino?


It's Mach Punching it. Or just a normal punch, idk.
The full pic makes me kinda sad.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well I catch 2 Deinos like you people asked, well actually I caught 3 but the Modest Deino is mine lol
> 
> this 2 Deinos dont have good natures but you can breed them
> 
> ...



You're a star.

I'm not too bothered about the nature of the Poke.

This is my info

Name: Yunus
FC: 0346 8811 6755


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

k let me finish a fight here

I havent trade in a while so i dont remember well but my Friend code is 0948 1677 4614

ok im in wifi club


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2011)

After *6+* hours, I've finally caught an adamant Solosis with magic guard.

Worst of luck, much? lol


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

you there Black Wraith?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm there but I can't see you.

What's your name?


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

ok let me re enter

enjoy Deino oh and my name is Sam


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> ok let me re enter



Brilliant.

Thanks.


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

let see im they let me do a pokemon shop or something like other sites so I can show all the pokemon I have there for trade

Im kinda mad tho since I cant find my Pokemon Platinum...all those event pokemon and shinies lost damn it


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> In your avatar... what is that Breloom doing to that Audino?



The Breloom used Mach Punch on Audino, hence the extremely quick motion. 

This is the entire .

And here's the rough translation of it:


>Player sees shaking grass
>"A Wild Audino appears!"
>Player: "Great we could get a lot of exp" *sends injured Breelom*
>Audino: "Hi i'm Audino *Audino used Entrainment*"
>Breelom used Mach Punch
>Audino "It hurts, why did you do that"
>*sees that Breelom is injured"
>Audino thinks "maybe he hit me because he is in pain because of his injuries"
>Audino used Heal Pulse, Breelom restored HP
>Audino: "now that you are healed let's be friends
>Breelom used Focus Punch
>Wild Audino Fainted
>*Victory Fanfare*


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

theres something a never understand about pokemon, when you battle some ninja or bad guy why do they say "fuufufufu"


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

F uuuuuuuu?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> theres something a never understand about pokemon, when you battle some ninja or bad guy why do they say "fuufufufu"


Just a generic way to laugh.


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Just a generic way to laugh.



yeah? weird way to laugh


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yeah? weird way to laugh


Not really, it's pretty normal. For Japan. It'd be like the equivalent of "hehehe" or something of the sort. As far as I know, at least.


----------



## Kek (Mar 14, 2011)

Better than kekekekekekeke


----------



## Scizor (Mar 14, 2011)

I always imagined they b trollin' and they meant **** you =P


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Kek said:


> Better than kekekekekekeke



oh dont get me started in the legendaries yells

Kyurem-Hairahayyaa WTF


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 14, 2011)

You guys want to listen to some crazy ass laughs watch One Piece. Seriously some of the laughs the characters have is just damn right crazy.


----------



## Yoko (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it possible to stop the sprite from animating/moving? I don't mind the enemy's Pokemon moving, but it makes me a bit dizzy when my Pokemon is moving.  Plus it looks really pixelated [my Pokemon, that is].


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I havent encountered a shiny in my entire Pokémon life, and you encounter two in 24 hours
> 
> lol



I caught a shiny Raticate.



Spiderman said:


> oh dont get me started in the legendaries yells
> 
> Kyurem-Hairahayyaa WTF



Giritina looks like it's a bunch of jumbled up letters.




Spiderman said:


> theres something a never understand about pokemon, when you battle some ninja or bad guy why do they say "fuufufufu"



Somebody in RSE said kukukukukukukukukukuku...


*Spoiler*: _something funny I made up._ 



Ghetsis: RELEASE ALL OF YOUR POKEMON!!! 
Me: I say nay!!!
*punches Ghetsis in the face*
Ghetsis: You dare Challenge me?!!
Me: Yes, I do
*punches him in the face again*





Location: Near P2 Laboratory.
Time:40:20( Haven't beat the Elite Four yet they're easy though at medium difficulty)

My current team:

Ranculus
*Level 46*
Psychic
Shadow Ball
Light Screen
Future Sight

Waruvial
*Level 47*
Foul Play
Bulldoze
Crunch
Dig

Zebstrika
*Level 47*
Discharge
Thunder Wave
Flame Charge
Wild Charge

Darmanitan
*Level 45*
Flame Charge
Strength
Flare Blitz
Hammer Arm

Samurott
*Level 47*
Razor Shell
Aqua Tail
False Swipe
Surf

Unfezant
*Level 46*
Air Slash
Razor Wind
Roost
Fly


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2011)

Level grinding all to lvl 45 in the caves. Could take awhile. :/


*Spoiler*: _My Team_ 



Unfezant/Ace lvl 43
Attacks:
Quick Attack
Roost
Fly
Air Slash

Galvantula/Spark lvl 44
Attacks:
Electroweb
Signal Beam
Gastric Acid
Slash

Musharna/Dot lvl 43
Attacks:
Psywave
Moonlight
Psybeam
Hypnosis

Boldore/Rocky lvl 43 (Should be trading with a friend tomorrow to evolve it)
Attacks:
Rock Slide
Iron Defense
Stealth Rock
Headbutt

Scolipede/Venom lvl 44
Attacks:
Mega Horn
Venoshock
Toxic
Steamroller

Samurott/DerPWN lvl 44
Attacks:
Surf
Razor Shell
Aqua Jet
Revenge




Need more diversity in their attacks. :/


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 14, 2011)

I found Voltolos. How should I catch it? I don't have mean look or block on any of my pokemon.


What happened to Bulbapedia? I can't go to it.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I found Voltolos. How should I catch it? I don't have mean look or block on any of my pokemon.



Fast Ball?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 14, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Fast Ball?



Where can I get it? Bulbapedia's down.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Where can I get it? Bulbapedia's down.



 I think you can buy them at the PokeMart.

Not sure which ones though..


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Level grinding all to lvl 45 in the caves. Could take awhile. :/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My Team_
> ...



just so you know Garvantula can sweep the whole Flying Gym, would put Electro ball


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Where can I get it? Bulbapedia's down.



Use Serebii.net

 should have the quick balls to buy them at the pokemart.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> just so you know Garvantula can sweep the whole Flying Gym, would put Electro ball



I know. I'm at the 7th gym right now. I'm playing somewhat blind so I usually just over power my team so I'm not surprised :X

Also I just saw a Cryogonal and was like "wut". Is it rare or something?


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Mαri said:


> I know. I'm at the 7th gym right now. I'm playing somewhat blind so I usually just over power my team so I'm not surprised :X
> 
> Also I just saw a Cryogonal and was like "wut". Is it rare or something?



nah he has badass sp def but in def he is weak, I actually used him in the last gym and sweep almost every dragon with blizzard or ice beam


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2011)

Pokemon Black current team:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Emboar 46*
-Hammer arm
-Flame Charge
-Heat Crash
-Assurance

*Golurk 45*
-Earthquake
-Mega Punch
-Dynamic Punch
-Iron Defense

*Seismitoad 40*
-Bulldoze
-Surf
-Uproar
-Bubblebeam

*Simisage 43*
-Bite
-Seed Bomb
-Leech seed
-grass knot

*Sigilyph 44*
-Psychic
-Mirror Move
-Fly
-Psybeam

*Pawniard 39*
-Faint attack
-assurance
-metal claw
-slash




I have no idea how I just beat the Dragon gym with these guys, especially since they were much weaker than now. Currently about to enter Victory Road. I need to train them up.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> nah he has badass sp def but in def he is weak, I actually used him in the last gym and sweep almost every dragon with blizzard or ice beam



 I took out my Unfezant and expected him to be a defensive type so I used quick attack. 1 hit KO.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> Pokemon Black current team:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So I'm going through Victory Road and I was right, I need to level these people up. The Elite 4 are going to kill me.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to beat the Elite Four really easy. Most of my pokemon are at Level 47


----------



## Frieza (Mar 14, 2011)

Just beat 7th gym.. on to some tower now. Probably after wards get murdered by elite 4.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 14, 2011)

This reminds me: IT TOOK ME 3 HOURS TO GET OUT OF TWISTED MOUNTAIN!!!!!


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 14, 2011)

Victini has the same capture rate as Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Shaymin, and most other legendaries. Some people have captured him on the first ball, others on the last, while others still have had to reset, buy more balls, and go back in again. 

The same tactics when catching other Pokemon remain applicable with Victini: Sleep/Freeze/Paralyze it, bring it's health to the lowest possible, start chucking balls at it. 

It might be an easy catch but don't count on it. Bring some Dusk Balls and capture it at night, and some Timer Balls for a drawn out fight (maybe a quick ball for the first try, you might get lucky). But it's still possible without a Master Ball.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 14, 2011)

Got me a Hydreigon. Very disappointed in the stats. How is it a Pseudo-Legendary?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm about to catch Zekrompek


I wish Ulgamoth was a psuedo-legendary.


Zekrom's cry: *Bazzazzazzash*!!


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol Zekrom was so easy, caught him on the first trow and with a Net ball lol

But recently a weird thing has been happening it has happened 2 times now, when i trow a pokeball(any kind), it opens to catch the pokemon, closes and when it closes it vibrates(while making a weird noise) in the air and when it hits the ground it only woobles only 1 one time and is a successful catch.  Is like a perfect catch of some sort is weird.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, a Critical Capture


----------



## DanE (Mar 14, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yea, a Critical Capture



oh I never heard of it


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 14, 2011)

Caught Zekrom in a Heal Ball. First tried with a Timer Ball though. Easier than Palkia, Dialga, The three birds, the three dogs, etc.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 14, 2011)

Reshiram and Zekrom are said to have capture rates far higher than any legendary, making them easier to capture than any of the previous legendaries.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> oh I never heard of it





> A totally new mechanic of capture is the Critical  Capture. This feature works like Critical Hits in battle where there is a  slight chance that this feature occurs. Critical Capture will be  noticed when you throw the Pok?ball. It'll pause in mid-air and make a  metal noise. When it hits the Pok?mon, it will shake once and capture.  Critical captures very rarely fail and will almost always capture the  Pok?mon.



There you go.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

Zekrom and Reshiram have catch rates of 45, making them as easy to catch as Dialga and Palkia were in Platinum. Most legendaries have a catch rate of 3, the lowest catch rate in the games.



Mαri said:


> Also I just saw a Cryogonal and was like "wut". Is it rare or something?



You only have a 1% chance of encountering it outside of Winter.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 14, 2011)

I used my Master Ball on Tornadus. 

Now to wait for one of my brothers to catch their version exclusive so I can blackmail them into giving me it so I might pursue the third.

Might go after Kyurem tomorrow.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't really like using my Master Ball ever. I just let it sit in my bag for eternity because I have an obsession with catching everything in either a Premier Ball or normal Poke Ball. I ended up catching Thundurus in a Poke Ball during my 5th encounter with it. This is how it went.

1st and 2nd encounter: Whittle it's HP down

3rd encounter: False Swipe

4th encounter: Premier Ball, failed

5th encounter: Poke Ball, succeeded


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm too impatient to pursue roaming Pokemon.

Latios/Latias/Mesprit/Cresslia/Thundurus, all caught with Master Ball.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 15, 2011)

So I got to chargestone cave to look for the 2 other members of my team(tynamo and ferroseed). After catching a brave ferroseed, I found out there is only a 2% rate to find tynamo. God damn it its gonna take forever to find a tynamo with a good nature. So I'm abandoning wanting to have Electross on my team It has to be the rarest pokemon in all of unova. Why?

Also, does anyone know where the store to buy stat boosters(proteins,carbos,etc) is located? I have a shit ton of money saved up and don't wanna take a long time EV training Axew when I find it.


----------



## Altron (Mar 15, 2011)

Just caught Thundurus with 1 quick ball at full health without a critical capture.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually have a Tynamo


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to hear that it sounds easier to catch Victini and Zekrom than I thought it would be. I think I will save the Master Ball for another legendary, possibly one of the pain-in-the-ass-to-catch roaming Pokemon.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> So I got to chargestone cave to look for the 2 other members of my team(tynamo and ferroseed). After catching a brave ferroseed, I found out there is only a 2% rate to find tynamo. God damn it its gonna take forever to find a tynamo with a good nature. So I'm abandoning wanting to have Electross on my team It has to be the rarest pokemon in all of unova. Why?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where the store to buy stat boosters(proteins,carbos,etc) is located? I have a shit ton of money saved up and don't wanna take a long time EV training Axew when I find it.



two words.

*no weaknesses.*


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 15, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> So I got to chargestone cave to look for the 2 other members of my team(tynamo and ferroseed). After catching a brave ferroseed, I found out there is only a 2% rate to find tynamo. God damn it its gonna take forever to find a tynamo with a good nature. So I'm abandoning wanting to have Electross on my team It has to be the rarest pokemon in all of unova. Why?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where the store to buy stat boosters(proteins,carbos,etc) is located? I have a shit ton of money saved up and don't wanna take a long time EV training Axew when I find it.



Tynamo has an 8% catch rate on the B2 floor, which I think is the one that exits to Mistralton.  That's not much better, but it might be a little easier....

And the department store is located on route nine, right before you get to Opelucid City.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a Tynamo as well.

Also, I beat the Elite Four/N/Ghetis on the Black Version and I'm very impressed with the end of it. Black/White is truly the next Gold/Silver imo.

Now I'm going to play the White Version. Before then though, I'm going to make a few eggs of Dratini and Askew and hatch em in White, so in the White version I can train them really fucking early. Nice eh? I'll pre plan my "main" team in Black and what not, make the eggs...send them over to White....boom.

Also, can someone trade me a Ditto? I really need to start my starter hunting now and I was going to breed some Tepigs to trade mofos for Snivy and Osha10watt.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2011)

I lost my Power Anklet and Power Lens 

I don't know how though


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Tynamo has an 8% catch rate on the B2 floor, which I think is the one that exits to Mistralton.  That's not much better, but it might be a little easier....



Not to mention that having a Pokemon with Static in the front of your party increases the encounter rates of Electric types by 150%.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 15, 2011)

Current Team:

Litwick Lv. 40
Zestrika Lv. Lv . 40
Krookodile Lv. 41
Excadrill Lvl 42
Samurott Lvl 42
Mienshao Lv. 50

Just finshed Dragon Spiral tower events.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I lost my Power Anklet and Power Lens
> 
> I don't know how though


Sure they aren't on a Pokemon in your PC? I once lost an Exp. Share that way. Had a Pokemon hold it but decided nto to bother anymore and released both it and the Share.


----------



## Kek (Mar 15, 2011)

Current Black Team

Pignite Lvl. 32
Scolipede Lvl. 30
Seismitoad Lvl. 36
Cofagrigus Lvl. 34
Archen Lvl. 33
Ferroseed Lvl. 25


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2011)

Just beat Iris. I came in there with a level 43 Fraxure and ended up OHKOing Iris' whole team with my Haxorus. Dat lucky Egg. 

I _still_ want to use a Hydreigon though. I don't really want to dump Haxorus so I might end up using both. 


Current team:

Haxorus Lvl 49
Cobalion Lvl 44
Simisage Lvl 43
Samurott Lvl 43
Galvantula Lvl 42
Unfezant lvl 40


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2011)

I just finished with Abyssal Ruins I think.

I was able to get:
All plates except Splash and Draco, which you get somewhere else
5 Relic Bands
6 Relic Coppers
1 Relic Crown
7 Relic Golds
6 Relic Silvers
3 Relic Statues
4 Relic Vases

A total of 46 items. I hope I got them all.

Time to sell the Relic Items.

300,000 per Relic Crown=300,000
100,000 per Relic Band=500,000
1,000 per Relic Copper=6,000
10,000 per Relic Gold=70,000
5,000 per Relic Silver=30,000
200,000 per Relic Statue=600,000
50,000 per Relic Vase=200,000

Grand Total=1,706,000

Thanks to that I now have 2,047,359


----------



## Stroev (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, those relics plus using the Amulet Coin for the Riches = MOOLAH ERRYWHAR


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

On my hunt for the remaining Six Sages on Looker's behest, I stroll into Relic Castle to find one at the bottom. He's standing, facing away from me and into a doorway. I talk to him and he mentions how he hoped to catch a Pokemon that was said to reside in the next room. He gives me a TM like the others, and Looker shows up to cart him away. My curiosity gets the best of me and I go throuh the door and up a hall to find...

Volca-fucking-rona.

I save, and battle it. The first attempt, it's repeated use of Quiver Dance and following it up with Bug Buzz make short work of my team. The second attempt, I get him...after he takes out all my Pokemon save Gigalith, whose Sturdy left him with 1 HP just as I finally catch it. Prior to this, I caught one of those Darmitan outside the entrance to Relic Castle with Zen Mode.

Like I said before, I'll be hitting up Giant Chasm to catch Kyuremtoday.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

So I beat Cynthia and the Game Freak guy who else is stronger or should I start to train for competitive now


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

You beat Elite 4, R2?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Yeah, those relics plus using the Amulet Coin for the Riches = MOOLAH ERRYWHAR



I'm rolling in my fictional money right now. 




Stark said:


> On my hunt for the remaining Six Sages on Looker's behest, I stroll into Relic Castle to find one at the bottom. He's standing, facing away from me and into a doorway. I talk to him and he mentions how he hoped to catch a Pokemon that was said to reside in the next room. He gives me a TM like the others, and Looker shows up to cart him away. My curiosity gets the best of me and I go throuh the door and up a hall to find...
> 
> Volca-fucking-rona.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if I should catch Volcarona or just defeat it. I got Larvesta during the first part of the game, and it's now a Volcarona but I think I may need to catch it just so I can have it make an egg and I get another Larvesta to put in my box, then again I could just get Ditto.



Spiderman said:


> So I beat Cynthia and the Game Freak guy who else is stronger or should I start to train for competitive now



Those two along with Alder are the strongest in Unova. No one else has higher level Pokemon then them. If you haven't battle everyone in the Battle Dome then you can do that, they all have 60+, and Royal Unova has some strong trainers too I think.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, there's no other trainers stronger than those three. You can start going competitive now if you want to lol.

Personally, once I get the relic items, I'm keeping them. They're one of a kind and I don't need the money at all, really.

Currently though, I'm working on Poketransferring everything from my HG and everything that's left in my Platinum that I didn't already trade over to HG. I have hundreds of Pokemon from around the world (GTS).  I'm kind of obsessed with collecting foreign Pokemon lol. Plus, I completed the National Pokedex in HG.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys are crazy worrying about money in a Pokemon game.

You get more then enough money just playing the game normally.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, there's no other trainers stronger than those three. You can start going competitive now if you want to lol.
> 
> Personally, once I get the relic items, I'm keeping them. They're one of a kind and I don't need the money at all, really.
> 
> Currently though, I'm working on Poketransferring everything from my HG and everything that's left in my Platinum that I didn't already trade over to HG. I have hundreds of Pokemon from around the world (GTS).  I'm kind of obsessed with collecting foreign Pokemon lol. Plus, I completed the National Pokedex in HG.



yeah now I have an obsession with having 1st gen pokemon


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> You guys are crazy worrying about money in a Pokemon game.
> 
> You get more then enough money just playing the game normally.



I just want all the money I can get, I want my 9999999 or however high it gets.

I also plan on getting all the TMs which cost a lot this time around. Plus I'll need some Pokeballs to capture Pokemon.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I just want all the money I can get, I want my 9999999 or however high it gets.
> 
> I also plan on getting all the TMs which cost a lot this time around. Plus I'll need some Pokeballs to capture Pokemon.



I actually feel more successful when I get a TM this time around


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

..............


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> You guys are crazy worrying about money in a Pokemon game.
> 
> You get more then enough money just playing the game normally.



True.

I was wondering, should I try to get competitive pre-Elite 4 R2 or after Elite 4 R2? I deposited all my main Pokemon a pulled out a bunch of Pokemon I planned on using seriously...and I got my ass handed to me by some random trainer in Black City.

My original team was...

Emboar lv 52
Gothorita lv 51
Zebstrika lv 51
Scraffy lv 54 (He gained alot of levels from E4...I abused him )
Reshiram lv 51
Pidove lv 10 (to Fly)


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 15, 2011)

Reuseable TMs = Epic

I remember never using TMs because I thought "oh what if I wanna use it later" Which lead to me never using them at all

Now everyone can learn Earthquake

Current Team
Samurrott lvl36
Scolipede lvl32
Krokorok lvl 33
Ferroseed lvl 33

Its weird, around the 3rd - 4th gym I thought I may be overleveled, but now I'm right on point with the rest of the trainers


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm about to enter the 5th gym.

My current team for battle:

*Emboar* Lv. 44
*Ability:* Blaze
*Nature:* Mild
*Stats:*
HP 164
Attack 142
Defense 72
Sp. Atk 117
Sp. Def 73
Speed 88
*Moves:*
Flamethrower
Flame charge
Heat crash
Arm thrust

*Sigilyph* Lv. 44
*Ability:* Magic guard
*Nature:* Relaxed
*Stats:*
HP 127
Defense 105
Sp. Atk 104
Sp. Def 81
Speed 99
*Moves:*
Psychic
Tailwind
Air slash
Psybeam

I decided not to add solosis to my battle team. I'm thinking of adding Karrablast/Escavalier to my team, if I can find someone who can trade a shelmet back and forth.

Can someone please rate my current battle team? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 15, 2011)

So I decided to restart my game. Went with Tepig, Serivine wasn't working out for me.

I have 7 pokemon I'm training (Rotating team)

Gotta, say, restarting was a good decision. 
I'm training all my pokemon up to level 20, until I challenge the second gym leader.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like to say once again. Gamefreak needs to make a Pokemon MMORPG GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah but if they were to make a truly epic Pokemon game they wouldn't be able to keep the E rating, I'm surprised the Gamecube console games were rated E.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone up for a wifi battle? 6 vs 6. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 15, 2011)

I really need to get some free time to get out and buy the game.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 15, 2011)

I finally found a Tynamo Its rash natured and has a perfect sp atk IV. I wanna run a mixed attack set. Anyone have a good idea for an EV spread for Electross?


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2011)

EV, IV training is so daunting to get into...and I STILL have no clue wtf IV is after reading a guide on Smogon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I finally found a Tynamo Its rash natured and has a perfect sp atk IV. I wanna run a mixed attack set. Anyone have a good idea for an EV spread for Electross?



I saw some mentions of Tynamo in this thread so the first time I saw one I made sure I got the thing.



Esura said:


> EV, IV training is so daunting to get into...and I STILL have no clue wtf IV is after reading a guide on Smogon.



IV are the stats that come with the Pokemon that you catch and do not change.

Think of IV as nature and EV as nurture. If you know what nature/nurture is.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Ill try to explain it *Esura**

Iv as you know are Individual values, the IVs are the boost it gives your Pokemon when you finish training them.  The maximum a single IV can get to is 31, as in 31+ stat points in the specific stat your IV points determined. So if you catch a Pokemon with 31 IVs in Speed, with a Timid Nature(benefial nature to speed) and have 252 EV points invested in the speed stat then the speed stat for that pokemon wil be is as high as that kind of pokemon can get.

IV Spread is the way the IV of the pokemon are spread in the pokemon stats,  this is an example of an IV stat spread : 

HP/Attack/Def/SpAttk/SpDef/Speed
12/    31   / 24/    12    /    20   /  *31*

A way you can see this IV points is as Bonus points, the pokemon that has this IV spread will get the that amount of bonus points is been represented when it reaches is final level(100).  Of course everybody wants to get 31 in every stat but is not that easy you have to go trough some IV breeding something not of my expertise which lets you have the full 31 IV spread you want.  So how do you calculate how many IV(Bonus Points) my pokemon, thats easy just go to serebii.net and use the IV calculator

Heres an example of how IVs work

Pokemon 1 is the same as Pokemon 2 with same nature and EV point invested in the same stats but they have different IV spread

*PK1* 
Timid Nature
EV 252 Speed
EV 252 Attack
Ev 4 HP

HP:*300*
Attack:*360*
Def: 240
SpAttack:130
SpDef:300
Speed: *299*

-----------------------------------

*PK2*
Timid Nature
EV 252 Speed
EV 252 Attack
Ev 4 HP

HP:*310*
Attack:*366*
Def: 240
SpAttack:130
SpDef:300
Speed: *300*

so you see pokemon 2 had more HP, Attck and Speed.  Why is that you ask well the IVs of pokemon 2 had more HP,Attck and Speed bonus points, so while Pokemon 1 may had 8 IV points in HP, pokemon 2 had 18 IV points in HP thus in the end having more HP.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2011)

^That works too.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> ^That works too.



Lol thats how I got it back then, but still need some info about IV breeding the most important thing


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

So I ventured into Giant Chasm to pursue Kyurem. I battle it, having my Krookodile out front. I hit it with Earthquake and take it to about 33%. He hits me with Glaciate, and one-shots Krook. I send out Gigalith next and go with Strength, not wanting to use Bulldoze, Rock Slide, or Stone Edge for fear of killing it. Now it's down to I would say 5% or so. He hits me again with Glaciate, but Gigalith holds on just below half health. I lob an Ultra Ball and...

Catch it on the first ball.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Lol thats how I got it back then, but still need some info about IV breeding the most important thing



Sorry not a breeder so I can't help you out.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> So I ventured into Giant Chasm to pursue Kyurem. I battle it, having my Krookodile out front. I hit it with Earthquake and take it to about 33%. He hits me with Glaciate, and one-shots Krook. I send out Gigalith next and go with Strength, not wanting to use Bulldoze, Rock Slide, or Stone Edge for fear of killing it. Now it's down to I would say 5% or so. He hits me again with Glaciate, but Gigalith holds on just below half health. I lob an Ultra Ball and...
> 
> Catch it on the first ball.



Lol Kyruem is the only legendary I bothered catching with good Nature and IVs


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't remember what it's Nature is, but I do know it's Beneficial to SpAtk.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

*My TO DO list for the week:*

Try to keep up with Voltolos.
Try to acess somebody's WiFi so I can get the Liberty Ticket and Get Victini.
Going to catch the Three Musketeers after I catch Voltolos.
I want Keldeo....now
I want Genesect.... now
Going to catch Kyurem after the Three Musketeers.
There was something else I was going to say but I can't remember.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

Overworld, you should go for the other six Sages after you beat Ghetsis. The one in Relic Castle is right before Volcarona.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> Overworld, you should go for the other six Sages after you beat Ghetsis. The one in Relic Castle is right before Volcarona.



you should tell him Volcarona is Lv 70


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> Overworld, you should go for the other six Sages after you beat Ghetsis. The one in Relic Castle is right before Volcarona.



Thank You


*My TO DO list for the week (continued):*


Find the Seven Sages....
Get Volcarona after I get Kyurem and rename it back to Ulgamoth.
Train pokemon team(not legendaries) up to level 100.




Spiderman said:


> you should tell him Volcarona is Lv 70



I already know.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyurem is 75...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> Kyurem is 75...



Really??!! I thought it was 70 like everybody else!!


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> Kyurem is 75...



yes he is ....


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 15, 2011)

So I beat the game and I've been catching earlier gen pokemon. but some of them are a pain. And Bulbapedia doesn't have it all. For instance it doesn't say you can catch Magnemite in White Forest but you can.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

Ech? said:


> So I beat the game and I've been catching earlier gen pokemon. but some of them are a pain. And Bulbapedia doesn't have it all. For instance it doesn't say you can catch Magnemite in White Forest but you can.



I keep seeing Togepis.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

Really want more Event Pokemon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2011)

How many hours has everyone here played?

I've played 23:00.

And I haven't even been playing it seriously. It really shows how good this game is.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> Really want more Event Pokemon.



One's that you can get at Game Stop Screw the one's that are over Nintendo WFC.



Is anyone willing-people who live in Inglewood-to clone Victini and trade me one for any Pokemon?



Black Wraith said:


> How many hours has everyone here played?
> 
> I've played 23:00.
> 
> And I haven't even been playing it seriously. It really shows how good this game is.



46:53 last time I checked.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 15, 2011)

The only things I can think of that I still need to do are:

1. Get Landlos and that other one.
2. Beat Game Freak.
3. Beat E4 R2 & Alder
4. Beat Cheren, again.
5. Complete the Pokedex.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 15, 2011)

Overworld said:


> One's that you can get at Game Stop Screw the one's that are over Nintendo WFC.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone willing-people who live in Inglewood-to clone Victini and trade me one for any Pokemon?



I'm going to Pokesav the event cards but I'm only going to do that once I finish the E4 and start collecting Pokes. 

If you want to wait that long then I'll get you one then. It's going to take me a while to get there.


----------



## DanE (Mar 15, 2011)

Overworld said:


> One's that you can get at Game Stop Screw the one's that are over Nintendo WFC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugh my cousin has like 3 Raikus, Enteis and Suicune shiny, Celebii, Jirachi and many more event pokemon


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one just waiting for Global Link. I could care less about the other legendaries, I caught Thundurus on a whim, and Boltgod is rotting in the box as I transfer pokemon from Platinum to start my breeding for my team...

However my friends are complaining about WIFI battles and how there is no level 100 cap, 6 on 6 singles, and everything is either with a load amount of rules or so loose that just movesets and EV training isn't worth it, that they either have to train their pokemon to 100 or resort to Pokesav their teams.

Meanwhile, I finally got the problem with my battle videos fixed, I can now I can upload them. For a while my last two videos were refused to be uploaded on the grounds that "something is wrong with the pokemon on the video" and I was sure it wasn't me because this team had been featured in HG before...

Sad thing though is the lv.50 cap makes Tyranitar get knocked out easily for some reason. I might consider switching to Hippowdon if this keeps up, though I really only need Tyranitar for Sand Stream, as long as Brongzong pulls off Trick Room I'm golden.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

I love my computer chargerpek How can I upload stuff from my DS to my computer or do I need the newer versions of the DS?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 15, 2011)

I need Vaporeon and Snorlax. Holla at me if you got them.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I need Vaporeon and Snorlax. Holla at me if you got them.



I have them

Vapereon
*Level 1*
Water Pulse


Snorlax
*Level 53*
Whirlpool
Strength
Rock Smash
Surf 

I love using him as an HM Slave


----------



## Mαri (Mar 15, 2011)

This game is so awesome :33

Seriously, the music, the characters, the storyline. I mean it's clear that they put so much effort into this game. I don't want it to end pek


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2011)

33 hours in, and I just finished the storyline. For now I'll be raising my Deino. Anyone know of a good spot? I tried challenger's cave but a level 38 deino with a limited phys. movepool's a pain in the ass to raise. It can't even learn Dragon Claw. I understand Hydreigon not being able to learn it, but deino's actually got claws. 

Current team:
Haxorus lvl 55
Simisage lvl 55
Galvantula lvl 52
Samurott lvl 51
Cobalion lvl 53
Deino lvl 38


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I love my computer chargerpek How can I upload stuff from my DS to my computer or do I need the newer versions of the DS?



What do you mean upload your stuff to your computer? Do you mean Global Link and Pokemon Dream World?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, been playing the game. My current team is:

Lilligant: Lvl 28
Dewott: lvl 25
Krokorok: Lvl 30
Boldore: Lvl 25
Darumaka: 27

Thinking of Emonga for slot 6, I dunno. Lilligant is pretty uber. Quiver Dance, Leech Seed, Sleep Powder, Giga Drain. Probably one of my toughest.

Actually, might go with Cinccino. Trying to get a Minccino with technician and good attack.

With Technician, Silk Scarf, and STAB, each tail slap should have a base power of 67.5, instead of 25. Which means 135 - 337.5 on each attack. Unless I'm going about the math the wrong way.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm about to enter the 5th gym.
> 
> My current team for battle:
> 
> ...



@Bold:
Please?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 16, 2011)

Made a few adjustments to my team. Got too lazy raising Deino and just went with Dragonite for now; daycare's raising him for me atm. 

Simisage Lvl 60
Lucario Lvl 60
Dragonite Lvl 61
Haxorus Lvl 60
Galvantula Lvl 59
Reuniclus Lvl 60

Just got to Undella town, gonna be checking the Abyssal Ruins out.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok I got to take this off my chest, Deinos are found on Victory Road near the water in the first floor. I just had to said it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 16, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Ok I got to take this off my chest, Deinos are found on Victory Road near the water in the first floor. I just had to said it.


... Was that supposed to be some kind of secret or something?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2011)

Leveling is so easy in this game. Run back and forth waiting for shaking grass. Fight Audino with lucky egg on. Getting like 3k exp from a wild pokemon with my lvl 30 team


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

H4X ftl...now i need to get 6x Lucky Eggs...anyone wanna trade?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 16, 2011)

I fight level 50 Audino. That's about 5k XP each with Lucky Egg.

I leveled my Deino at the grass before Chargestone Cave where I ca run into the one house and heal up. Did that until about 40. Next I went to the grass patch just north of Iccirus Town, before Dragonspiral Tower, until 45. Then I went to the grass patch at the start of the route above Opelucid Town.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> ... Was that supposed to be some kind of secret or something?



no but some people didnt know it and its just a heads up


----------



## Starrk (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Hydreigon even worth it? I have one at level 68, and I have to say, Haxorus blows it out of the water.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

^You shouldn't compare them, they have different roles on a team, Haxorus is a physical sweeper  and Hydragon is a special sweeper.  Also Hydragon is just a little faster than Haxorus.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe it's because my Hydreigon is Adamant.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm yeah thats not a good nature for it since it reduces sp attack, maybe modest for sp attack or even timid for speed


----------



## Starrk (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh, whatever. I went through too much trouble to suffer it again.

I'm leveling a Bisharp & Golurk right now. Really liking them.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 16, 2011)

Deino's ability makes it damn hard to level him up. I'd have no problem doing it if it wasn't for that.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Deino's ability makes it damn hard to level him up. I'd have no problem doing it if it wasn't for that.



well if your going for Sp attack first, you should go to Celestial Tower and kill a bunch of Litwiscks while using Macho Brace for 2 EV points each so you can up that special attack. then for speed just swim around in victory road and kill a bunch of Basculin have a notebook or something to count how many you kill tho.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not focusing on EVs that much. Just giving them vitamins to at least put 100 EVs on those specific stats I want, that's it. Don't care where the rest falls on. I'm not even planning on playing competitively, or even online.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I'm not focusing on EVs that much. Just giving them vitamins to at least put 100 EVs on those specific stats I want, that's it. Don't care where the rest falls on. I'm not even planning on playing competitively, or even online.



oh then no need to worry


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught a Solrock and named it Solatrune.....
Found all of the Seven Sages.
Caught Volcarona and renamed it Ulgamoth.
Fought Cynthia and lost.... Badly
Going after Kyurem.


----------



## Kek (Mar 16, 2011)

lol My Lvl. 35 Ferroseed almost took out Skyla's whole team.

In other news, Scolipede is kind of a letdown :/


----------



## Saturday (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammmmm. I accidentally sold my lucky egg. I'm guessing you don't find another one in the game???


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Dammmmm. I accidentally sold my lucky egg. I'm guessing you don't find another one in the game???



I think Audinos hold one in the wild.


----------



## Saturday (Mar 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I think Audinos hold one in the wild.



Thanks! I forgot that Audino is sort of the chansey of this gen.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

Voltolos is a bitch, I can't find him.....


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I think Audinos hold one in the wild.



According to they don't.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Saturday (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh. Well thanks good thing I looked back here if not I would been catching Audino's for no apparent reason.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Ugh. Well thanks good thing I looked back here if not I would been catching Audino's for no apparent reason.



Sorry:sweat


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Go catch Happiny in White Forest for a 5% Lucky Stone.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

I just got a *Zorua* online so ill be hatching eggs, if anyone wants one tell me


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

How do I acess the Dream World?


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> How do I acess the Dream World?



hmm you have to wait till march 30 so you can do it and its a website not part of the game.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

Then fuck it. I'm not doing it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 16, 2011)

Kek said:


> lol My Lvl. 35 Ferroseed almost took out Skyla's whole team.
> 
> In other news, Scolipede is kind of a letdown :/



Its the other way around for me. What movesets are you running for both?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

Kyruem is where I am at
AND IT'S KILLING EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## Esura (Mar 16, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I just got a *Zorua* online so ill be hatching eggs, if anyone wants one tell me



I want a Zorua!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

I caught Kyurempek
Now time to catch the Three Musketeers


----------



## Mαri (Mar 16, 2011)

Just beat the 7th gym. Probably will level grind till lvl 50 or 55 or so.


*Spoiler*: _My team:_ 



Galvantula/Spark lvl 45
Attacks:
Electroweb
Signal Beam
Gastro Acid
Slash

Victini/Pyromancer lvl 45
Attacks:
Searing Shot
Headbutt
Flame Burst
Reversal

Samurott/DerPWN lvl 46
Attacks:
Surf
Razor Shell
Aqua Jet
Revenge

Gigalith/Rocky lvl 46
Attacks:
Rock Slide
Strength
Stealth Rock
Headbutt

Unfezant/Ace lvl 46
Attacks:
Quick Attack
Fly
Roost
Air Slash

Scolipede/Venom lvl 47
Megahorn
Venoshock
Toxic
Steamroller




Sigh.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> I want a Zorua!



sure let me get hatch an egg

oh can you catch a Boldore to trade me I need a Gigalith


----------



## Wicked (Mar 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I have them
> 
> Vapereon
> *Level 1*
> ...



Once I get my hands on pokemans hook me up


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Once I get my hands on pokemans hook me up



Ok, but you'll need something of worth.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy shit, I just found a wild Gliscor. That's pretty cool. Rarest thing I've found yet.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Holy shit, I just found a wild Gliscor. That's pretty cool. Rarest thing I've found yet.



yeah this game gives you plenty of gifts you can even find wild *Metagross* lol


----------



## LMJ (Mar 16, 2011)

A WILD DRAGONITE AND POLIWRATH WTF.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 16, 2011)

I HAVE THE LIBERTY TICKET NOW!!! I didn't think I could find WiFi at my house.

Caught the Musketeer Trio. Caught Voltolos. Caught Kyurem. I'm about to get Victini.


I wish you could catch wild starter pokemon at 1% anywhere in the region.


----------



## DanE (Mar 16, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> A WILD DRAGONITE AND POLIWRATH WTF.



oh yeah those 2 also lol


----------



## Wicked (Mar 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Ok, but you'll need something of worth.



I haven't played pokemon since D/P.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

I know I don't like hacking but seriously I don't have time to train Pokemon for competitive anymore, and theres a bunch of items I lost when my Platinum got lost.  So im going this week to buy an Action Replay for 20 bucks, if some of you want some perfect Pokemon or legendaries with legit stats of course just tell me, I don't mind.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> sure let me get hatch an egg
> 
> oh can you catch a Boldore to trade me I need a Gigalith


Sure.

I can trade with you any time before 5:30PM EST.



Spiderman said:


> I know I don't like hacking but seriously I don't have time to train Pokemon for competitive anymore, and theres a bunch of items I lost when my Platinum got lost.  So im going this week to buy an Action Replay for 20 bucks, if some of you want some perfect Pokemon or legendaries with legit stats of course just tell me, I don't mind.



Isnt editing saves for Pokemon with stats not out of the world ok?


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

lets trade now


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2011)

I need to play more and catch up with you guys.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 17, 2011)

hi guys, can someone find me the latest DSTT firmware so i check if i can play Pokemon Black on it?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2011)

What's that?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> hi guys, can someone find me the latest DSTT firmware so i check if i can play Pokemon Black on it?



Google's your friend, I guess.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2011)

Deino is one annoying ass hell of a Pokemon to train up.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

I got a bunch of old Pokemans from Platinum.

I wonder is people on GTS hard up for an Electabuzz for a Gen V starter.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 17, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Holy shit, I just found a wild Gliscor. That's pretty cool. Rarest thing I've found yet.



Black and White was made while on crack clearly. You can find so many Pokemon in the wild that you would have never expected. They are all 50-70 in levels. 

I guess crack is good sometimes though, such as this case. I'll be able to get some Pokemon I would have never been able to get before due to the need of trading.

Crack is your friend


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's how you guys can get free Zorua via Hyper GTS, in case none of you could get the in-game one. The Zorua you get from this is completely legit and actually gotten from the in-game event. But the wonders of Hyper GTS makes it so you can keep withdrawing as many as you want.



I've withdrawn 30 so far. They're good trade fodder on the GTS.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 17, 2011)

I got an egg. Was that supposed to happen?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Here's how you guys can get free Zorua via Hyper GTS, in case none of you could get the in-game one. The Zorua you get from this is completely legit and actually gotten from the in-game event. But the wonders of Hyper GTS makes it so you can keep withdrawing as many as you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I've withdrawn 30 so far. They're good trade fodder on the GTS.


Awesome. 

I might give this a try since I've been wanting a Zorua of my own.

EDIT: I just tried this and it actually works!  

Zorua.

Zorua, everywhere.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2011)

I've caught myself 3 tynamos today. A Hasty female, a relaxed male and a jolly male.
Quite a good score, imo.



Also, I've just arrived at Mistralton city (I'm finally at the point I was before I erased my previous save file due to pink overload, lol).

My current battle team:

*Emboar* Lv. 49
*Nature:* Mild
*Ability:* Blaze
*Stats:*
HP 181
Attack 158
Defense 79
Sp. Atk 130
Sp. Def 80
Speed 97
*Moves:*
Flamethrower
Flame charge
Heat crash
Arm Thrust

*Sigilyph* Lv. 49
*Nature:* Relaxed
*Ability:* Magic guard
*Stats: *
HP 140
Attack 89
Defense 118
Sp. Atk 115
Sp. Def 90
Speed 112
*Moves:*
Psychic
Tailwind
Air slash
Psybeam

About to start training the Hasty female Tynamo to add to my battle team.

*Can someone please rate my current battle team?*
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Since Spiderman hooked me up with a Zorua....I don't need it.

I finally got my Ralts...and Abra. I really need to watch how I make my team...cause I have a slight obsession with Psychic Pokemons, and they can get owned easily this gen with all the Dark/Bug Pokemon this gen.

Team I plan on making...

Gothitelle
Gardevoir
Gengar
Weavel
Zoruark (or Gallade)
Haxorus

I have the basic forms of all these Pokemons btw. I was wondering was this a good team to roll with?


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 17, 2011)

For some reason I couldn't get that to work. Weird.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Since Spiderman hooked me up with a Zorua....I don't need it.
> 
> I finally got my Ralts...and Abra. I really need to watch how I make my team...cause I have a slight obsession with Psychic Pokemons, and they can get owned easily this gen with all the Dark/Bug Pokemon this gen.
> 
> ...



What attacks you planning to give em? cuz you seem a bit heavy on psychic and dark.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What attacks you planning to give em? cuz you seem a bit heavy on psychic and dark.



I realized that now. I'm going to start from scratch.

I honestly don't know what attack to give them considering that I hardly used these Pokemons before too much other than Gothitelle. This is my first time thinking of a viable team.

I did a bit research, so I came up with this team.

Milotic
Gothitelle
Gardevoir
Dragonite (still considering this one)

And I can't think of two other ones. I want to make a somewhat balanced team of elegant Pokemons.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

Well if some of you guys cant get the GTS to work to get Zorua I always can give some away.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey I'll take one if you're just giving them away. My FC is 4341 1946 9911

Curious to have something specific?


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

sure let me hatch an egg,

Hmmm can you get a Shelmet? is that little bug knight


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, how many of you people actually use those X Attack, X Speed, etc. items in an in-game battle?


I'm just curious, cause I usually just wind up selling those. lol


----------



## valerian (Mar 17, 2011)

Could someone here trade me a Rufflet and Zorua once I get the game?


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

I could trade you Zorua but Rufflet is actually very easy to find after you finish the main part of the story


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2011)

So I'm up on Route 10, slaying Audrino's, and I run into a Sawk. I find this odd, as it says that in White I have a 0% chance to run into them, and a 10% chance to run into Throh. 

Current Team: 
Fraxure - Lvl 44
Chandelure - Lvl 42
Darmanitan - Lvl 42
Krookodile - Lvl 41
Cincinno - Lvl 42 (Technician w/ Tail Slap, Wakeup Slap, Bullet Seed, Rock Blast)
Samurott - Lvl 41

Bulking up my team before taking on the 8th Gym.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know how to do the Zorua thing.


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2011)

I love my Lvl 45 Ferrothorn. 

Shell Bell + Ingrain + 3 Curses + Gyro Ball = OHKO Drayden's entire team


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 17, 2011)

Caught a few good ones today. Got a Metagross at Giant Chasm when I was grinding against Audinos. Tried my luck and went fishing for Milotic and got one after 20 minutes. Also got a Naive, 29 Speed IV Volcarona too. I could settle for a Pupitar but since I'm on a roll, I'll try my luck and find a Tyranitar tonight.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Can someone trade me any random Pokemon thats not a Feebas with a Prism Scale?

I got a bunch of Tepig eggs.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 17, 2011)

Final gym. Kind've sad this game is about to end :/ .


*Spoiler*: _My Team_ 



Victini/Pyromancer lvl 46
Attacks:
Searing Shot
Headbutt
Flame Burst
Reversal

Samurott/DerPWN lvl 46
Attacks:
Surf
Razor Shell
Aqua Jet
Revenge

Gigalith/Rocky lvl 46
Attacks:
Rock Slide
Strength
Stealth Rock
Headbutt

Galvantula/Spark lvl 46
Attacks:
Electroweb
Signal Beam
Gastro Acid
Slash

Unfezant/Ace lvl 47
Attacks:
Quick Attack
Fly
Roost
Air Slash

Scolipede/Venom lvl 47
Megahorn
Venoshock
Toxic
Steamroller




Want to grind to level 50, but that probably wont happen :/


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone up for wi-fi battle, 6 on 6?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Final gym. Kind've sad this game is about to end :/ .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My Team_
> ...



Need stock for your sig now, plz.

Also, the game isn't about to end. It's just beginning.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Need stock for your sig now, plz.
> 
> Also, the game isn't about to end. It's just beginning.



 :33


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Mαri said:


> :33



Ok, this is pretty funny.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2011)

All my Pokemon are lvl 48 and I'm about to start the last gym.

I think I'm a little overpowered here.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> All my Pokemon are lvl 48 and I'm about to start the last gym.
> 
> I think I'm a little overpowered here.



Yeah...you are. 

But I was in my 50s when I got to the 8th gym personally.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah...you are.
> 
> But I was in my 50s when I got to the 8th gym personally.



lol, I'm training my Pokes to 50 before I take the gym on.

What I want the most is have my Deino evolve to it's last stage and get rid of its stupid ass ability but that's not going to happen until I beat the E4.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

What is Deino's ability?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 17, 2011)

Hustle
Damage from physical attacks is 1.5 times the normal, but average accuracy is only 80%.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> All my Pokemon are lvl 48 and I'm about to start the last gym.
> 
> I think I'm a little overpowered here.



I'd rather be too prepared then surprised  .

:33


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

I really didnt notice at first but the fully Evolve Starters all got new abilities in dream world that will help them a lot and makes them different from past starters with the same ability.  Blaziken with Speed Boost is what I want now lol.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can someone trade me any random Pokemon thats not a Feebas with a Prism Scale?
> 
> I got a bunch of Tepig eggs.



I do it.... if you have snivy eggs



Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone up for wi-fi battle, 6 on 6?



I'll do it


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone want Feebas eggs? Or Tepig eggs?


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I do it.... if you have snivy eggs


I dont own a Snivy, so I can't make eggs of it.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 17, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey, how many of you people actually use those X Attack, X Speed, etc. items in an in-game battle?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious, cause I usually just wind up selling those. lol


I use them on occasion. Just not very often.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

What I want is a Shelmet, can someone trade me, also with Timid Nature lol


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah...you are.
> 
> But I was in my 50s when I got to the 8th gym personally.



All I needed was a level 45 Ferrothorn to beat it. 

(Minus all the trainers before the leader)


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, I'm breeding for good Natures now.

How do you EV train quickly?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, I'm breeding for good Natures now.
> 
> How do you EV train quickly?


Pokesav


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2011)

Just beat the game, took about 20ish hours. End fight was pretty tough, I wasn't too prepared for his strongest pokemon


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm so glad Gamefreak put in Gates you have to go through for each badge you earned at the beginning of Victory Road. It reminds me a lot of the first Gen.

Edit: I'm thinking about replacing my Scolipede with Deino/Zwelious. Yay or Nay?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone want Feebas eggs? Or Tepig eggs?



I want Feebas eggs. I never had a Milotic.



Esura said:


> I dont own a Snivy, so I can't make eggs of it.







Basilikos said:


> Pokesav
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



what's Pokesav?


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

If im not mistaken Pokesav is a computer program that works with your Action Replay to enhance the gameplay in Pokemon, in other words is hacking.  Although is hacking many people who use it dont cross the legit bounds, they just use it to save time.


----------



## Altron (Mar 17, 2011)

Kek said:


> I'm so glad Gamefreak put in Gates you have to go through for each badge you earned at the beginning of Victory Road. It reminds me a lot of the first Gen.
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking about replacing my Scolipede with Deino/Zwelious. Yay or Nay?


TBH it was a pain in the ass raising Deino to Hydreigon though he does make a nice special sweeper.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I want Feebas eggs. I never had a Milotic.


Well, I hatched a bunch of them trying to get a female Feebas with a nice Nature, but I can make you another one.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm really disappointed by the pseudo-legendary for this round (i.e. Hydreigon). Speed is meh and sp atk. is decent but nothing to write home about. Will reserve my love for Garchomp, which in my opinion is still the best pseudo-legendary.


----------



## Esura (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, I'm done trying to get perfect Natures.

My Ralts is going to just stick to Serious nature...which does nothing.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'm really disappointed by the pseudo-legendary for this round (i.e. Hydreigon). Speed is meh and sp atk. is decent but nothing to write home about. Will reserve my love for Garchomp, which in my opinion is still the best pseudo-legendary.



if they had given Ice Beam to Hydreigon it would be to much lol

Still Hydreigon its great, it has 2 immunities, 6 resistances and its the Non Legendary Dragon with the most Sp Attck so its the non legendary with the Strongest Draco Meteor


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2011)

I've decided I'll stick with Scolipede for Black and wait to raise Hydreigon for Pokemon Gray.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 17, 2011)

Random match is really pissing me off. I'm not even trying to use hacked Pokemon and it keeps denying me. I'm following all the rules too, no legendary Pokemon, none of those banned moves, and no repeat Pokemon/items.


----------



## DanE (Mar 17, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Random match is really pissing me off. I'm not even trying to use hacked Pokemon and it keeps denying me. I'm following all the rules too, no legendary Pokemon, none of those banned moves, and no repeat Pokemon/*items*.



wait what do you mean non repeat Items?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 17, 2011)

None of the items my Pokemon are holding are held by any of the others. (Duplicates I guess)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn... Metang is really hard to catch. I almost had to use my Master Ball before I caught it in a great ball.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 17, 2011)

I transferred my male Kirlia over, and evolved it with my Dawn Stone. His attack is making me wet.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> I transferred my male Kirlia over, and evolved it with my Dawn Stone. His attack is making me wet.



Disturbing


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 17, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Random match is really pissing me off. I'm not even trying to use hacked Pokemon and it keeps denying me. I'm following all the rules too, no legendary Pokemon, none of those banned moves, and no repeat Pokemon/items.



For a while, I couldn't upload my battle videos. My pokemon are legit, and I followed the rules to a T.

But I finally was able to.

Granted, my friends are pissed with WIFI battles... No auto lv.100 cap.



Geez... March 30th can't get here any faster can it? I want to know if they're going to release a whole new batch of pokemon into dream world or if it's the same as Japan... (The only one that matters to me is Pikachu, and Tropius...)


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Kek said:


> I've decided I'll stick with Scolipede for Black and wait to raise Hydreigon for *Pokemon Gray*.





Drunkenwhale said:


> For a while, I couldn't upload my battle videos. My pokemon are legit, and I followed the rules to a T.
> 
> But I finally was able to.
> 
> ...



Seconded. I want to check out the dreamworld, too.



*But I have a question for you guys:*

I'm kind of in a dilemma. I'm now creating my team to take on the Elite Four (Though I'm only at the sixth gym atm), and I wanted Elektross to be a part of said team, so I trained a tynamo to lv. 44 (which turned into an Elektrik along the way). But, as it turns out there are a few problems with this:
*1.* Elektross doesnt learn any moves. So one has to train Elektrik to lv. 74 for it to learn it's last move (And to have the most efficient Elektross)

This is almost impossible to achieve before the Elite four, even with Audino exp. training.

*2.* Getting Elektross requires a thunderstone, which are quite rare. 

So, there are a few things I can do:

*1.* Keep training Elektrik, and evolve it before the elite four, missing out on a few moves, losing a thunderstone but I'll have an Elektross on my team.
*2.* Drop Elektrik/Elektross from my team, saving the thunderstone (which I can later use on a properly, EV, trained Elektik if I'd want to)

What would you do?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 18, 2011)

You get a thunderstone at some point before the elite four, though I think I found it with my dowsing machine..


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Mαri said:


> You get a thunderstone at some point before the elite four, though I think I found it with my dowsing machine..



I know. =)
But it's still a relatively rare item.

So, what would you do, if you were in the situation I posted in my previous post?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 18, 2011)

I went and would go again with Galvantula.
It's awesome with the added bonus of being super effective against 2 of the E4. And it's relatively faster than the Psychics and Dark types so chances are good that it'd own the hell out of them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2011)

Altron said:


> TBH it was a pain in the ass raising Deino to Hydreigon though he does make a nice special sweeper.



Tell me about it. And the worst part is that it evolves so damn late.

--

I think I've made a mistake with my team this gen:

*Deino*
Crunch
Slam
Dragon Pulse
Dragon Rush

*Serperior*
Slam
Grass Knot
Leaf Blade
Leaf Tornado

*Scrafty*
Facade
Crunch
Hi Jump Kick
Brick Break

*Lampent*
Night Shade
Shadow Ball
Flame Burst
Inferno

*Archeops*
Pluck
Ancient Power
DragonBreath
Crunch

*Seismitoad*
Scald
Drain Punch
Mud Shot
Muddy Water

My team's too imbalanced.

I don't want to change any of the Pokes now so late in the game so does anyone have any tips here?

Also this in an in game team.


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I could trade you Zorua but Rufflet is actually very easy to find after you finish the main part of the story



You can't get Rufflet in Black.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm about to take on the sixth gym.

My current battle team:

*Emboar* Lv. 56
*Nature:* Mild
*Ability:* Blaze
*Stats:*
HP 206
Attack 180
Defense 90
Sp. Atk 149
Sp. Def 91
Speed 110
*Moves:*
Flamethrower
Flame charge
Heat crash
Arm Thrust

*Sigilyph* Lv. 56
*Nature:* Relaxed
*Ability:* Magic guard
*Stats: *
HP 159
Attack 101
Defense 135
Sp. Atk 131
Sp. Def 102
Speed 127
*Moves:*
Psychic
Tailwind
Air slash
Psybeam

Decided to drop Elektrik (for now). I'm posponing expanding my battle team for now.



Also, training on route 7 = win:

Run back and forth on the overhead walkways and wait for grass to shake. When it does, just drop down on/near the shaking grass (and hope you dont encounter another wild pokémon if you drop near the shaking grass/and have to make your way to the shaking grass) to encounter:

*Audino:* Which grants you approx. 1000 to 1500 Exp. points using lucky egg
Enfazant: For approx. 800 Exp. points using lucky egg
*Emolga:* For approx. 500 Exp. points using lucky egg

Luckily in this situation, Audino is by far the most common in shaking grass.

But even if you do encounter another wild pokémon on your way to the shaking grass/on your way back to the overhead walkway, you can encounter:

*Zebstrika:* For approx. 650 Exp. points using lucky egg
*Watchog:* For approx. 450 Exp. points using lucky egg
*Tranquill:* for approx. 300 Exp. points using lucky egg
(And just run from *Foongus* and *Deerling* as they aren't worth dealing with for approx. 200 Exp. using lucky egg. In the long run, you might considering running from *Tranquill* here, too.)

Which also provide quite nice Exp. (especially Zebstrika and Watchog), and help speed up the process of leveling up.

So, basically, on route 7:
-Run back and forth on the overhead walkway until grass shakes
-Drop down on/near the shaking grass
-Gain Exp.
-Make your way back to the overhead walkway (Gaining Exp. again)
-Repeat^
=win

I got my Emboar from Lv. 55 to Lv. 56 in like eight minutes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Tell me about it. And the worst part is that it evolves so damn late.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



I cant help you since my team is just as bad, if not worse. And I was planning on using this team in game and semi-competively (only playing randoms and peeps on NF).

Gothitelle lv 53
Gardevoir lv 36
Dragonair lv 52
Larvesta lv 1
Feebas lv 1

And their Natures aren't great. Granted they aren't detrimental but they don't give any benefits either. I'm determined to keep both Gardevoir and Gothitelle...even though the roles they play in the team is essentially the same. I like both and I can't choose between them so I keep both.

Also, EV training is easier than I thought it would be....I have more problems trying to get benificial natures from breeding than EV training. Haven't even attempted IV training yet as I'm still not getting that.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 18, 2011)

My in game team


Musharna Lv. 65
Nature: Bold
Ability: Foresightt
Stats: 
HP 248
Attack 96
Defense 149
Sp. Atk 164
Sp. Def 150
Speed 53
Moves:
Psychic
moonlight
yawn
calm mind

Murand Lv. 63
Nature: Jolly
Ability: Intimidate
Stats: 
HP 200
Attack 166
Defense 140
Sp. Atk 69
Sp. Def 126
Speed 166
Moves:
Strength
oder sleur
crunch
reversal

Simisear Lv. 51
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Gluttony(i think)
Stats: 
HP 152
Attack 152
Defense 87
Sp. Atk 110
Sp. Def 83
Speed 129
Moves:
Yawn
Fireblast
Bite
"one i don't remember"


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I cant help you since my team is just as bad, if not worse. And I was planning on using this team in game and semi-competively (only playing randoms and peeps on NF).
> 
> Gothitelle lv 53
> Gardevoir lv 36
> ...



You don't do IV training. You breed for the IV's that you want.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 18, 2011)

He probably meant EV. Anyways, why are you guys in the fifties before the seventh gym? That's a bit overkill.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 18, 2011)

I've beaten the E4 R2 and just beat cynthia. Once I beat the guy at the gamefreak building, I might start a new game. Does anyone know if we can trade eggs over infra red/union room? I know we can't do it over wi-fi without the nat. Dex,  but I'm not sure about local trading.


----------



## Kek (Mar 18, 2011)

Yea, My team's only in the mid 40's and I just got to Victory Road.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Ech? said:


> He probably meant EV. Anyways, why are you guys in the fifties before the seventh gym? That's a bit overkill.



Nope, I meant IVs. I've been seeing that abbreviation alot now with EV training...except that once I actually read some guides on EV, it makes sense. IVs does not.

Also, I'm endgame now, trying to create my dream team.

And I'm tired of trying to get a Milotic....Prism Scales are hard to get and thats the only way to evolve a Feebas in Black.

Whats a cool looking Pokemon to replace Milotic?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Ech? said:


> He probably meant EV. Anyways, why are you guys in the fifties before the seventh gym? That's a bit overkill.



To not get overkilled themselves after beating the Elite Four, considering everyone after them has Pokemon in the 60's. 

All my Pokemon were level 60 when I faced the Elite Four the first time, except for Zekrom who I couldn't get till I beat the Elite Four.

It's fun to overkill


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats a cool looking Pokemon to replace Milotic?



Scizor. =D



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's fun to overkill



This^


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> You can't get Rufflet in Black.



oh he was playing black I didnt notice


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> If im not mistaken Pokesav is a computer program that works with your Action Replay to enhance the gameplay in Pokemon, in other words is hacking.  Although is hacking many people who use it dont cross the legit bounds, they just use it to save time.


Exacta!



Overworld said:


> Damn... Metang is really hard to catch. I almost had to use my Master Ball before I caught it in a great ball.


Yeah, it has a mere catch rate of 3. 



Black Wraith said:


> Tell me about it. And the worst part is that it evolves so damn late.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Put Acrobatics on your Archeops to deal out massive damage. Make sure it's not holding an item either.



Kek said:


> Yea, My team's only in the mid 40's and I just got to Victory Road.


That was the same case for me when I got to victory road. I don't understand how people have six level 60 pokemon in their team when facing the E4 for the first time. That's some _serious_ grinding for levels.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> That was the same case for me when I got to victory road. I don't understand how people have six level 60 pokemon in their team when facing the E4 for the first time. That's some _serious_ grinding for levels.



Lucky egg+Audino=MassExp.

Especially near the end of the game.


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it just me or does this game flips the bird at all of us who spent time finding hard pokemon in Platinum, seriously Wild Vespiqueen? that doesnt even make sense.  Still is a time saver.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Lucky egg+Audino=MassExp.


Kind of time consuming though.



Spiderman said:


> Is it just me or does this game flips the bird at all of us who spent time finding hard pokemon in Platinum, seriously Wild Vespiqueen? that doesnt even make sense.  Still is a time saver.


There are even wild Kingdra, Milotic, Dragonite, Metagross, and Tyranitar. :S However they're very rare and only found in shaking grass/dark water.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Kind of time consuming though.



Not necissarily.

It depends on your luck with getting the grass to shake.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

What's with game freak making so many pokemon evolve so damn late this generation? Hydreigon in particular comes to mind.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> What's with game freak making so many pokemon evolve so damn late this generation? Hydreigon in particular comes to mind.



You also catch most at a higher level.
So, ultimately, you have to train the Pok?mon approximately the same amount of levels for them to evolve.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You also catch most at a higher level.
> So, ultimately, you have to train the Pok?mon approximately the same amount of levels for them to evolve.


High level wild pokemon are weaker than ones raised from lower levels to higher levels by a trainer. IIRC, this is because wild pokemon have no EVs.

Also, when a pokemon has to stay in it's first or second form for a long time it becomes a chore to level up since it tends to lack decent firepower and gets one or two shotted by many things.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm working on a Hydreigon right now. They really step up the difficulty after the Elite Four, seems you are forced to Audrinogrind, but luckily they are like level 50. With my lucky egg, it's batshit insane exp, and the thing friggin HEALS ME in fights. It knows it is destined to be a shitty pokemon that gets killed, and it has accepted it graciously.

Current team
*Haxorus*: Dragon Tail, X-Scissor, Dragon Dance, Dragon Claw

*Darmanitan*: Hammer Arm, Dig, Flare Blitz, Rock Slide

*Cinccino*: Wake-up Slap, Rock Blast, Tail Slap, Bullet Seed. With Technician, I am abusing the 2-5 turn attacks. Silk Scarf Tail Slap is ridic, he has proven his worth by saving my life often. He is also the speed demon of my fairly slow team.

*Samurott:* Megahorn, Blizzard, Aerial Ace, Surf

*Zweilous*: Crunch, Dragon Rush, Dragon Pulse, Work Up


Obviously I am working on getting some better TM's, and making replacements. Replace blizzard with ice beam (70%? Feels like 30%), dig with earthquake, etc.

Any suggestions though?? I'm using spot 6 for a fodder flyer while I collect TM's. I know I'm missing some important type coverage, but luckily I have the National Dex now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Is it just me or does this game flips the bird at all of us who spent time finding hard pokemon in Platinum, seriously Wild Vespiqueen? that doesnt even make sense.  Still is a time saver.



Makes perfect sense actually. 

It's more realistic that there are wild Pokemon that are fully evolved, it's not like Pokemon just spend their time partying and such. If we assume all Pokemon start out as eggs and eventually hatch by whatever means(They roll down a big hill), they would start at level 1, so really if Pokemon didn't train they would all be level 1. It's rather obvious that Pokemon fight in the wild and battle even without trainers and as such get stronger. Eventually these Pokemon will gain levels and evolve. 

And in the cases for being able to find Pokemon that you would normally have to trade to get...they whore themselves out. They get a pimp and that pimp trades them to other Pokemon for whatever, the Pokemon then evolves and realizes it's super strong now and kills it's pimp and it's buyer. It then runs out in the wild to be happy...till you shove it in one of your many balls and it's back to being a whore again.


Makes perfect sense. 





Seriously though, I like that they did that. There are some Pokemon I could never have gotten since they needed to be traded. Although I wish they did it for all the Pokemon...I want to capture all the Pokemon for once in my life, fucking events and trades get in my way.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 18, 2011)

Metang is very hard to catch. I caught mine in a Pokeball I think though, lol. 

And yeah trainers pokemon are in the sixties but they're weak. They're uner-evolved and have horrible stats. My pokemon in the fifties were one-shotting them.


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Makes perfect sense actually.
> 
> It's more realistic that there are wild Pokemon that are fully evolved, it's not like Pokemon just spend their time partying and such. If we assume all Pokemon start out as eggs and eventually hatch by whatever means(They roll down a big hill), they would start at level 1, so really if Pokemon didn't train they would all be level 1. It's rather obvious that Pokemon fight in the wild and battle even without trainers and as such get stronger. Eventually these Pokemon will gain levels and evolve.
> 
> ...



No what I meant was there are so many Queen Bees lol


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> High level wild pokemon are weaker than ones raised from lower levels to higher levels by a trainer. IIRC, this is because wild pokemon have no EVs.
> 
> Also, when a pokemon has to stay in it's first or second form for a long time it becomes a chore to level up since it tends to lack decent firepower and gets one or two shotted by many things.



True. But still, the amount of level ups between the level you catch you pokémon at, and the level they evolve at, are approx. the same.
_____________________________________________

Just got through Twist mountain. Caught two cubchoo along the way. Quite a good score, too, imo.

My emboar and Sigilyph are now both Lv. 59.
Still going strong, lol.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Echø said:


> Metang is very hard to catch. I caught mine in a Pokeball I think though, lol.
> 
> And yeah trainers pokemon are in the sixties but they're weak. They're uner-evolved and have horrible stats. My pokemon in the fifties were one-shotting them.



Uner-evolved? You saying they aren't fully evolved? Because a lot of them are. 

We can't see their stats so how do you know if they are horrible? If anything they are just like the average non-playable character, not too easy but not incredible hard. 



Spiderman said:


> No what I meant was there are so many Queen Bees lol



So? Who says there is only one hive? Isn't there like a Queen Bee in every hive? 

I don't really know for sure, not an expert on Bees.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> No what I meant was there are so many Queen Bees lol


Queens of different hives?


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Uner-evolved? You saying they aren't fully evolved? Because a lot of them are.
> 
> We can't see their stats so how do you know if they are horrible? If anything they are just like the average non-playable character, not too easy but not incredible hard.
> 
> ...



I dont know about bees either lol, also I finally got the right Beldum so now is EV training time


----------



## Colderz (Mar 18, 2011)

What would you guys say the level my pokemon should be at when I bettle the 4th gym leader?


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

hmm thats the electric girl right? about lv 30 I would say


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> High level wild pokemon are weaker than ones raised from lower levels to higher levels by a trainer. IIRC, this is because wild pokemon have no EVs.


However you can train a high level wild Pokemon EVs and by Lv 100, still be the same as the exact same Pokemon being EV trained from birth.

I did my research.  

Its the reason why I didn't bother breeding my Dratini I caught.

Also, is it just me, or this game puts up the middle finger every time I try to breed for right nature and abilities? I bred like 15 Feebas eggs and all came out with detrimental abilities and natures. I'm just settling for average Natures like Serious and stuff.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

Colderz said:


> What would you guys say the level my pokemon should be at when I bettle the 4th gym leader?


Mid twenties at least.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

So I beat the Game Freak guy yesterday. I feel it's safe to consider him the hardest trainer I've fought in the game.

Is Victory Road Cheren harder than Cynthia?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> So I beat the Game Freak guy yesterday. I feel it's safe to consider him the hardest trainer I've fought in the game.
> 
> Is Victory Road Cheren harder than Cynthia?



His Pokemon are in the 60's. He's weaker. 

Cynthia, Morimoto, and Alder have the highest level Pokemon in the game, no one is stronger then them.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

I gotta say, Cubchoo's awesome, as it's able to learn surf, cut _and_ strength.


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> His Pokemon are in the 60's. He's weaker.
> 
> Cynthia, Morimoto, and Alder have the highest level Pokemon in the game, no one is stronger then them.



Well they're not exactly the hardest, they do have the highest levels but the hardest trainers are in the subway station, those are the real challange.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Well they're not exactly the hardest, they do have the highest levels but the hardest trainers are in the subway station, those are the real challange.



Well I'm excluding them.

Those aren't even really trainers, their robots built up with steroids and magic. At less Cynthia and that are actual humans.


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well I'm excluding them.
> 
> Those aren't even really trainers, their robots built up with steroids and magic. At less Cynthia and that are actual humans.



Lol Robot Pokemon


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Lol Robot Pokemon



Klink


----------



## Colderz (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hmm thats the electric girl right? about lv 30 I would say





Basilikos said:


> Mid twenties at least.



All 8 of the pokemon I'm training are level 25.

I guess I'll go to desert resort and train them to level 30.

Burgh kinda made me to lazy to train my pokemon since he was to easy with my Swoobat, and my starter.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 18, 2011)

Why are you training 8 Pokemon?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

Question about Technician, which my beloved Cinccino has.

I have Wake-Up Slap, which is 60 base power, but double if the opponent is asleep. Technician gives it 90 base power.

The normal 120 if opponent is asleep, or 180?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, that's a good question. How would one find that out? 

I hate that some of the TMs have to be bought from the Battle Subway.


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey what Rotom form you guys used, im using Rotom-Air


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Colderz said:


> All 8 of the pokemon I'm training are level 25.
> 
> I guess I'll go to desert resort and train them to level 30.
> 
> Burgh kinda made me to lazy to train my pokemon since he was to easy with my Swoobat, and my starter.



Dont forget to catch an awesome sigilyph


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Hey what Rotom form you guys used, im using Rotom-Air



Rotom-Mow


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well I'm excluding them.
> 
> Those aren't even really trainers, their robots built up with steroids and magic. At less Cynthia and that are actual humans.



I dunno, Red still has the highest pokemon. Still, I get what your saying.

Sucks you can't steal items from trainers anymore, so you have to rely on Pickup to get extra leftovers.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 18, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Why are you training 8 Pokemon?


Cause I chose not to go on Serebii, to look at the pokemon, or guide how to train them. I wanna stayed surprised to what I might fine. Plus I'm a seasoned pokemon trainer, and I wanna see what pokemon are good for what.


Scizor said:


> Dont forget to catch an awesome sigilyph



I'm on it


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> So I beat the Game Freak guy yesterday. I feel it's safe to consider him the hardest trainer I've fought in the game.
> 
> Is Victory Road Cheren harder than Cynthia?


Victory Road Cheren is pretty easy IMO. The only things in his team that are notable threats are an Outrage Haxorus and a Gigalith with Stealth Rock.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Cynthia, Morimoto, and Alder have the highest level Pokemon in the game, no one is stronger then them.


I found Alder to be fairly easy to beat actually.



Colderz said:


> All 8 of the pokemon I'm training are level 25.
> 
> I guess I'll go to desert resort and train them to level 30.
> 
> Burgh kinda made me to lazy to train my pokemon since he was to easy with my Swoobat, and my starter.


I would not recommend Swoobat. Aside from speed, its stats leave much to be desired.



Scizor said:


> Dont forget to catch an awesome sigilyph


Sigilyph is quite good. It has decent stats all around and Magic Guard is an awesome ability.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna be building a team:

Hydreigon
Zekrom
Kyurem
Garchomp
Salamence
Cinccino



So if anyone has a pokesave, VM me


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I'm gonna be building a team:
> 
> Hydreigon
> Zekrom
> ...


Someone likes dragon types.  I assume this will be an ingame team?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

I like Dragons, but I also can't get over my little mighty mouse. A team of 5 Dragons and 1 Mouse is just hilarious to me. Yeah, and I suppose I will fuck around and fight friends with it.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Sigilyph is quite good. It has decent stats all around and Magic Guard is an awesome ability.



I agree. =)

Magic guard<3


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Question about Technician, which my beloved Cinccino has.
> 
> I have Wake-Up Slap, which is 60 base power, but double if the opponent is asleep. Technician gives it 90 base power.
> 
> The normal 120 if opponent is asleep, or 180?



It's normal base power is 60, so it will always get the Technician boost before any other boost. So I'm pretty sure it would become 180 base power on a sleeping opponent.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2011)

anyone else notice the encounter rate has grown dramatically?  Now simply walking I have an encounter every 2-3 steps.

This is really fucking annoying, but on the other hand I have to grind less.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> anyone else notice the encounter rate has grown dramatically?  Now simply walking I have an encounter every 2-3 steps.
> 
> This is really fucking annoying, but on the other hand I have to grind less.



I've noticed some places are like that. But the only thing you should really ever grind against is Audrino. I'd prefer not running into stuff every 2 steps as I go towards the shaking grass.

Well, unless you're EV training.


----------



## Kek (Mar 18, 2011)

I noticed that too. Though as long as they give lots of EXP, its not that bad.

Just be sure carry lots of Max Repels.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> anyone else notice the encounter rate has grown dramatically?  Now simply walking I have an encounter every 2-3 steps.
> 
> This is really fucking annoying, but on the other hand I have to grind less.



It's more annoying when you're specifically aiming for Audino.


----------



## Frieza (Mar 18, 2011)

Just beat Alder.. had to bring over my charizard, and mewtwo.. I hate that poketransfer minigame..just brutal.

tomorrow I will find cynthia and mirimoto


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 18, 2011)

I need a new DS... I really do. I can't even here the music on it anymore and I hate playing games without listening to the music. Unless I'm in class playing it I've had this thing for like 5 years and it's dying on me. And the screen has pink light in it!!!


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

omiK said:


> Just beat Alder.. had to bring over my charizard, and mewtwo.. I hate that poketransfer minigame..just brutal.
> 
> tomorrow I will find cynthia and mirimoto



Cynthia is in Undella Town, which is a coastal resort, almost. She is in a house to the left of the Pokecenter.

Mirimoto is in Castelia City, down the corridor next to the Pokecenter, on the top floor of the building on the left side.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

So who here has a Pokesav for B&W?

inb4 wah wahhhh not fair


----------



## Starrk (Mar 18, 2011)

What is Pokesav, anyway?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 18, 2011)

People on the GTS Terminal want impossible pokemon.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuck yes shiny Yamask good IVs too 29 in SpD and 27 in defense


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> What is Pokesav, anyway?


A program that allows you to edit your save data of a Pokemon game. With it, you are able to tailor your save to whatever you want it to be, with any Pokemons.

I know many people uses it so they don't have to EV train, which can be tedious. Its legality is uncertain though. Some people say its unfair...which is true, but I also don't see any harm in using it if you don't make some broken Pokemon and keep it to whats actually possible within the game.

I'm not using it personally...although I really want to sometimes.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too, I can't be bothered to deal with learning. If I catch Kyurem on my own, I just need to catch a Gible and Bagon, and I'll be on my way.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no idea how to use Pokesav


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I have no idea how to use Pokesav



Apparently, in order to edit retail cards of Pokemon, you have to buy a third party USB card reading dongle thingy from Hong Kong or something.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 18, 2011)

Well to hell with that


----------



## Kek (Mar 18, 2011)

Um... Marshall's Throh just survived my Lvl 48 Archeos' Acrobatics with more than half it's HP.

wat 

And after he restored it, took a Rain Dance-Boosted Surf from my Lvl. 47 Seismitoad with more than half it's HP.

wat 

Edit: And apparently, his sawk can outrun my Seismitoad in the Rain. 

The fuck is going on.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Just found out there is no autolevel to 100 on wifi battle...WTF gamefreak?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 19, 2011)

anybody wanna trade me a Tornados? Over WiFi?


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Apparently, in order to edit retail cards of Pokemon, you have to buy a third party USB card reading dongle thingy from Hong Kong or something.


Or you can buy a Action Replay, Pokesav can make a code for you to enter through Action Replay (which by the way is a cheating device sold in most retail stores such as Wal-Mart, Target, Gamestop, and Best Buy).


----------



## LMJ (Mar 19, 2011)

Once a year, I love to post this link for you pokemon fans.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDX1m0Y2Vkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Why would you?
I was so close to forgetting it exists...


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Once a year, I love to post this link for you pokemon fans.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDX1m0Y2Vkg[/YOUTUBE]



LOL

I would actually watch that.

This was the only time I saw Ash as a badass instead of a dork.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2011)

Iccirus City is surrounded by pok?mon that give me nightmares (Palpitoad, Stunfisk and druddigon) 

Anywayz, my Emboar and Sigilyph are now both Lv. 61 and I'm about to take on the seventh gym (At least, I think so. A story event might pop up between me and the gym though, I dunno).

Going strong, going strong, lol.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 19, 2011)

I just wrapped up Icirrus gym with Darmanitan alone. 

I mean, seriously. Darmanitan and Fire Punch soloed the whole of the gym. Not once did I have to resort to Hammer Arm, Samurott (w/ Revenge), Excadrill (Metal Claw, Rock Slide), or Galvantula.

Game Freak might want to give some thought to further use of Ice-themed trainers in future games. Or the use of single-type Ice themes, at the least.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Anywayz, my Emboar and Sigilyph are now both *Lv. 61* and I'm about to take on the seventh gym (At least, I think so. A story event might pop up between me and the gym though, I dunno).


Ok, thats really overkill.

Granted, enemies after E4/N/Ghetis are in the early/mid 60s but you are only on the SEVENTH GYM! Unless you chosen shitty moves for your Pokemons, you should not lose a single battle from here to end game.

Shit, Marshal the Fighting Elite Four member's Pokemons is only in their early 50s, if that, and he's the last one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2011)

Man, I seriously have a shitty team.

I'm on the last gym and my water Pokemon (Seismitoad) can't learn any Ice type attacks and my Dragon Pokemon (Deino) is too slow to use its Dragon attacks before the opponent and get OHKO'd.

Why the hell can't Seismitoad learn a bloody Ice attack?!?!

Man this is going to be a big headache.

*Deino* Docile lvl.49
Crunch
Body Slam
Dragon Pulse
Dragon Rush

*Serperior* Bold lvl.49
Slam
Grass Knot
Leaf Blade
Leaf Tornado

*Scrafty* Calm lvl.49
Facade
Crunch
Hi Jump Kick
Brick Break

*Lampent* Bold lvl.49
Night Shade
Shadow Ball
Flame Burst
Inferno

*Archeops* Docile lvl.50
Pluck
Ancient Power
DragonBreath
Crunch

*Seismitoad* Modest lvl.50
Scald
Drain Punch
Mud Shot
Muddy Water


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 19, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Man, I seriously have a shitty team.
> 
> I'm on the last gym and my water Pokemon (Seismitoad) can't learn any Ice type attacks and my Dragon Pokemon (Deino) is too slow to use its Dragon attacks before the opponent and get OHKO'd.
> 
> ...



You can opt for Axew if you want. Get him to lvl 40 before you take on the gym. Solo all the fodder trainers with Fraxure holding a Lucky egg and it'll evolve just before you take on Drayden/Iris; although Fraxure is plenty good enough.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I just wrapped up Icirrus gym with Darmanitan alone.
> 
> I mean, seriously. Darmanitan and Fire Punch soloed the whole of the gym. Not once did I have to resort to Hammer Arm, Samurott (w/ Revenge), Excadrill (Metal Claw, Rock Slide), or Galvantula.
> 
> Game Freak might want to give some thought to further use of Ice-themed trainers in future games. Or the use of single-type Ice themes, at the least.



Agreed.

Also, I just curbstomped the Icirrus gym trainers, and the Icirrus gym leader with Emboar.



Esura said:


> Ok, thats really overkill.
> 
> Granted, enemies after E4/N/Ghetis are in the early/mid 60s but you are only on the SEVENTH GYM! Unless you chosen shitty moves for your Pokemons, you should not lose a single battle from here to end game.
> 
> Shit, Marshal the Fighting Elite Four member's Pokemons is only in their early 50s, if that, and he's the last one.



I see.. =P
Well, I knew I was overleveled, but I didnt know it was by this much, lol.

And I was planning to get the two pokémon of my in-game battle team to Lv. 70 before the 8th gym. 
__________________________________________
Also, My Emboar is now Lv. 62 (decided to refrain from teaching Emboar Flare Blitz, as the recoil is quite alot. And I dont like recoil) and Sigilyph is Lv. 61, still. (I'll train Sigilyph to Lv. 62 in Dragonspiral tower, as it seems that's where I'm headed/the game wants me to go. =P


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> You can opt for Axew if you want. Get him to lvl 40 before you take on the gym. Solo all the fodder trainers with Fraxure holding a Lucky egg and it'll evolve just before you take on Drayden/Iris; although Fraxure is plenty good enough.



Thanks. I might just do that.

I'll lose all the effort I put into bloody Deino and I really wanted Hydreigon but he's going to be useless too and I'll get it really late.

Now to go get me an Axew.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 19, 2011)

I felt the same about Deino and Axew at first, but ended up falling in love with Haxorus in the end. He alone soloed two of the E4 for me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 19, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I felt the same about Deino and Axew at first, but ended up falling in love with Haxorus in the end. He alone soloed two of the E4 for me.



For me at the beginning too it was a choice between the two but just on looks I decided to go for Deino.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 19, 2011)

Based on looks Haxorus >>> Hydreigon. l

I was attracted to Hydreigon because it can hit hard both ways; I'd have used him as a Mixed sweeper. Haxorus is just a brute though. I think it hits 200+ attack before it even gets to lvl 50, and that's with a messed up EV spread. 

EDIT: Oh yeah, fighting those dragons in the gym netted me a ton of atk EVs. That's probably why.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see.. =P
> Well, I knew I was overleveled, but I didnt know it was by this much, lol.
> 
> And I was planning to get the two pok?mon of my in-game battle team to Lv. 70 before the 8th gym.



Lv. 70 is even over the general levels of endgame trainers.

How in the hell is you training a team up to high levels pre-E4/N/Ghetis like that?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2011)

PokeGen is superior to PokeSav when it comes to editing Pokemon.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beat E4 Round 2. I'm real lazy, so I'll just post my team make-up, but not go into detail unless yo find it necessary:

Chandelure
Gardevoir
Gengar
Salamence
Garchomp
Haxorus

I felt dominant until Shauntel sent out Froslass, but I just killed it with a Flamethrower from Chandelure. Alder gave me minimal trouble, honestly. Shauntel left me with 4 KO'd Pokemon, Alder only took out 1. Felt great one-shotting his Escavalier with my Chandelure.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I just wrapped up Icirrus gym with Darmanitan alone.
> 
> I mean, seriously. Darmanitan and Fire Punch soloed the whole of the gym. Not once did I have to resort to Hammer Arm, Samurott (w/ Revenge), Excadrill (Metal Claw, Rock Slide), or Galvantula.
> 
> Game Freak might want to give some thought to further use of Ice-themed trainers in future games. Or the use of single-type Ice themes, at the least.



I believe I made that claim that Darmanitan was overpowered...



Drunkenwhale said:


> I swear my Darmanitan literally killed everything that came across its path. Okay yeah, call in Zebstrika for Swanna and Simisage for the Seismitoad family but everything else... Instant death from Darmanitan. Dragons? Darmanitan eats dragons for breakfest, lunch, _*and*_ Dinner.
> 
> It may look like I'm overhyping it, but seriously, it is one of the most broken pokemon I have. (Because apparently, none of my in-game opponents have heard of Earthquake...)
> 
> You could say it's the Charlie Sheen of my team.




Speaking of Ice, I caught Kyurem last night. IN A POKEBALL.

I call him "IceCorpse"


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 19, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I believe I made that claim that Darmanitan was overpowered...


It's not really about Darmanitan's power but the Ice types. Chandelure and Scrafty can also solo the entire Icirrus Gym.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2011)

You get what I mean though, Darmanitan is awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lv. 70 is even over the general levels of endgame trainers.
> 
> How in the hell is you training a team up to high levels pre-E4/N/Ghetis like that?



I see.

I train fighting audino's while the pokémon I train holds lucky egg.

Gaining levels goes quite fast this way, actually.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see.
> 
> I train fighting audino's while the pok?mon I train holds lucky egg.
> 
> Gaining levels goes quite fast this way, actually.



Whats the point of only having 2 overleveled pokemon in the game? If you can't get your ideal 6 pokemon team until after the elite 4. Just settle for the unova region pokemon. I can't see myself enjoying the game the way your playing it.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Whats the point of only having 2 overleveled pokemon in the game? If you can't get your ideal 6 pokemon team until after the elite 4. Just settle for the unova region pokemon. I can't see myself enjoying the game the way your playing it.



The Pok?mon I want in my in-game battle team are only just available or not available yet. And I like beeing overleveled/training to become overleveled.

To each their own.


----------



## DanE (Mar 19, 2011)

Finished Ev training 2 of my pokemon but I then realize you cant learn or get Stealth Rock Tm in this Gen

*Metragross* Adamant(now I dont know what to do with this one)
252 HP/ 252 Attck / 4Speed 

Moves:
Meter Mash
Bullet Punch
Explosion
and this was for Stealth Rock but now I dont have anything in it

*Kyurem* Timid
252 SpAttck/ 252 Speed/ 4 Hp 

Moves:
Ice Beam
Draco Meteor
Dragon Pulse
Hidden Power Bug/Glaciate(I kinda wanna go with Glaciate since if they switch in they wont outspeed me after that attack, unless they are scarfed)

Next Pokemon I will Train is a Sawsbuck then Zoroark


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Man, I seriously have a shitty team.
> 
> I'm on the last gym and my water Pokemon (Seismitoad) can't learn any Ice type attacks and my Dragon Pokemon (Deino) is too slow to use its Dragon attacks before the opponent and get OHKO'd.
> 
> ...



I used a Haxorus against that gym, had to level up a bit to pull off a win.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Finished Ev training 2 of my pokemon but I then realize you cant learn or get Stealth Rock Tm in this Gen
> 
> *Metragross* Adamant(now I dont know what to do with this one)
> 252 HP/ 252 Attck / 4Speed
> ...





your best bet is to lend a move from the agility set (with metagross).

As restarting EV training would be a waste.

Also, I have a question:
Is Kyurem a OU pokémon?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2011)

First 15 mins of the game (rom)...I got bored as shit. Not like the other games.

Not playing this.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> First 15 mins of the game (rom)...I got bored as shit. Not like the other games.
> 
> Not playing this.



Every Pokemon game starts off boring.

You are really missing out considering that B/W is considered like the best Pokemon game made right now. Its like the Gold/Silver/Crystal of 2011.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 19, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> First 15 mins of the game (rom)...I got bored as shit. Not like the other games.
> 
> Not playing this.



Then you're missing out.


----------



## DanE (Mar 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> your best bet is to lend a move from the agility set (with metagross).
> 
> As restarting EV training would be a waste.
> 
> ...



well Smogon hasnt said anything about it being Uber, so I will use him.  Actually who cares what Smogon says lol.


----------



## Kek (Mar 19, 2011)

So when will Smogon be making those reviews for the B/W Pokemon?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well Smogon hasnt said anything about it being Uber, so I will use him.  Actually who cares what Smogon says lol.



I see..
And I guess alot of people care about what Smogon says..

Or, at least, it turns out I do >.<



Kek said:


> So when will Smogon be making those reviews for the B/W Pokemon?



I don't know.


----------



## DanE (Mar 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see..
> And I guess alot of people care about what Smogon says..
> 
> Or, at least, it turns out I do >.<



is not that they are wrong but, when you know what your doing you can make your own strategies and be better than what theyre regular OU is.

For that reason im gonna use, Basculin on my team even if they say it sucks.


----------



## Kek (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beat the E4 

Final Team

*Emboar *Lvl. 54
Arm thrust
Flamethrower
Heat Crash
Flame Charge

*Seismitoad *Lvl. 52
Rain Dance
Echoed Voice
Drain Punch
Surf

*Archeops *Lvl. 50
Endeavor
Ancient Power
Acrobatics
Fly

*Cofagrigus *Lvl. 50
Power Split
Shadow Ball
Hex
Will-O-Wisp

*Ferrothorn *Lvl. 51
Curse
Power Whip
Ingrain
Gyro Ball

*Scolipede *Lvl. 46
Toxic
Iron Defense
Steamroller
Venoshock

Edit: And I just caught Reshiram with a Critical Capture with a Timer Ball. 

Kinda wish I used a Luxury Ball though :/


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> is not that they are wrong but, when you know what your doing you can make your own strategies and be better than what theyre regular OU is.
> 
> For that reason im gonna use, Basculin on my team even if they say it sucks.



Yeah, I understand. 

Good stuff (with the EV training and all), man =)


----------



## DanE (Mar 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, I understand.
> 
> Good stuff (with the EV training and all), man =)



This is why is so easy this time, the great encounter rates is a good help for EV training.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2011)

Any of you people with Black have a Bold Cottonee? I know I can in-game trade for one, but it will have a horrible nickname.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 19, 2011)

This guy used all Dragons over our WiFi battle. I hate him so much.

Him:
Garchomp
Latios
Haxsorus
Hydrogeon
Salamence
Zoroark

Me:
Waruvial
Samurott
Crobat
Solrock
Darmanitan
Reuniclus


I quit when I saw Latios.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 19, 2011)

Overworld said:


> This guy used all Dragons over our WiFi battle. I hate him so much.
> 
> Him:
> Garchomp
> ...



Switch Latios & Zoroark with Flygon & Dragonite and that's one of my teams.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 19, 2011)

How likely is it that one of use from here is going to face another one of us here over the Ramdom Matchup?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2011)

On day 1 in the US, B&W was able to hit the million mark. It shattered the sales of D&P in Japan by OVER a million, and that's just the start.

Let's say maybe 100 people here play the game, and you should have a ballpark figure of those odds.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 19, 2011)

Am I the only one struggling with this re-capture thing? 
There has to be an easier way.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beat the elite four
The ending was quite amazing 
Lvl 51 Samurott
Lvl 51 Haxorus
Lvl 52 Eelektross
Lvl 50 Lampent
Lvl 48 Beartic
Lvl 49 Scolipede


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 19, 2011)

Leveling up my Rash/Own Tempo Petilil. Sleep Powder, Giga Drain, petal Dance (No confusion drawback) and the almighty Quiver Dance.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 19, 2011)

By the way does anybody know a list of all the stuff you can do after you beat the E4/Plasma?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2011)

Mishudo

train

catch'em all

find items, some to sell for BIG DOUGH

legendaries

find sages and let Looker be an interrupting douche

Fight Champ and a certain foreign champion

unlock Poke Shifter


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 19, 2011)

MAH HEREOES 
Thank ya mucho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2011)

I want to hack...

Deoxys-D
Ability: Unaware
Moves:
Cosmic Power
Psystrike
Recover
Night Shade


Mmmmmmm


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 19, 2011)

One of the pokemon I plan on raising, Snivy with the DW ability, I'm certain will not be here anytime soon, so I think I'm going to raise a Leavanny...

No Adam...



Caelus said:


> Any of you people with Black have a Bold Cottonee? I know I can in-game trade for one, but it will have a horrible nickname.



I dunno, I need to get back onto Black BTW...

And, I'll be hunting for my own Cottonee, Calm, female...



Overworld said:


> This guy used all Dragons over our WiFi battle. I hate him so much.
> 
> Him:
> Garchomp
> ...



Didn't have any Ice or Dragon attacks?



Overworld said:


> How likely is it that one of use from here is going to face another one of us here over the Ramdom Matchup?



I'd say with the amount of people playing this game, very unlikely.

And if you're doing singles, you won't see me at all because I have yet to fully breed my team. When I do, you'll see me there, and maybe rotation as well.

Now Doubles or Triples, that's another story. My Trickstorm rips through Doubles and Triples. (I've had someone quit before even coming in to battle me...)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Didn't have any Ice or Dragon attacks?



I don't like Ice types cause the die to easily and I didn't find a dragon until Victory Raod and after I beat the Elite Four and I wasn't about to train to now level 58.

I'm gonna train every Pokemon I have up to level 100. I don't care how long it takes.


you'll be seeing me in Single and Triple battles.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

Rotation is the best thing ever, with Triple/Double right behind.


----------



## OmniposterZ (Mar 20, 2011)

I love the Music in B/W especially the rival battle/gym battle.I played the ROM awhile back and Genesect came out of no where(I didn't put any RA codes for it)KO'd my team ;(.Snivy is a Boss he puts chikoria and bulbsuar to shame.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

Route 10, N's Caslte Bridge, the Trio battles, Lacunosa, Village Bridge, Clay's town, Mistraltion, Castlelia, Route 1, N's theme, ending theme, finale of the game, Red/Blue battle


----------



## OmniposterZ (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

I liked Charon's story in DPP


----------



## OmniposterZ (Mar 20, 2011)

I liked the Hoenn 3 trio.Groudon was fucking beast.Rayquaza was too fucking epic for words.Kyogre was always meh to me.Zekrom or Reshirom?I'm think of getting Zekrom because he looks cooler and sleeker than Reshirom.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah it turns out they were one mon. Also Kyurem having nothing to do with them plotwise apparently...?

Sweet looks and moves and stats, but the impact on the story was slightly weak.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm glad fossil reviving is fast now. I'm gonna keep resetting until I get an Archen with insane attack.

Update: took about 15+ tries, but an Adamant Archen that is Proud of it's Power. MEGA ATTACK!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I'm glad fossil reviving is fast now. I'm gonna keep resetting until I get an Archen with insane attack.
> 
> Update: took about 15+ tries, but an Adamant Archen that is Proud of it's Power. MEGA ATTACK!



Archen, and it's evolution, archeops, are garbage because of their ability, though:

'*Defeatist: *The Pokémon's attack & special attack is halved when it's hit points are below 50% of maximum.'


----------



## Kek (Mar 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Archen, and it's evolution, archeops, are garbage because of their ability, though:
> 
> '*Defeatist: *The Pok?mon's attack & special attack is halved when it's hit points are below 50% of maximum.'



That's why I taught it Endeavor. It's not the best, but it does more damage than you would be able to with any normal attack.

Or hope you fight something with Mold Breaker/Mummy.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Kek said:


> That's why I taught it Endeavor. It's not the best, but it does more damage than you would be able to with any normal attack.
> 
> Or hope you fight something with Mold Breaker/Mummy.



True. But it still makes them way less useful than they couldve been.
_______________________________

I caught a Jolly Axew with Mold breaker on my second try =DDD



Time to EV train this guy.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Archen, and it's evolution, archeops, are garbage because of their ability, though:
> 
> '*Defeatist: *The Pokémon's attack & special attack is halved when it's hit points are below 50% of maximum.'



This is the biggest mistake that most people are making about Archen and its evolution, Archeops. The truth is, they're far from garbage. Even Smogon was mistaken at first when Archeops was first speculated about in the metagame. Archeops has insane Attack and enough speed to outpace most of the non-scarfed metagame aside from stuff like Accelgor, Jolteon, Ninjask, etc. The fact of the matter is that you won't get a chance to get it below 50% health because it's going to rip you apart before you even have the chance to move.

Archeops is only afraid of priority and things that are faster than it.

Also, Archen learns Acrobatics relatively early. In-game, Acrobatics is one of the most broken moves. Without a held item, Acrobatics' base power goes from 55 to 110. Then, count in STAB coming off of Archeops' massive Attack stat, and Acrobatics Archeops is smashing its through most of the game.


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 20, 2011)

Has Snorlax officially been outclassed in the new Metagame?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

The Red Gil said:


> Has Snorlax officially been outclassed in the new Metagame?



Pretty much. But he'll be a welcomed addition in UU.


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah well, I'll stick to the Nattorei spam, since everyone's doing it.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> This is the biggest mistake that most people are making about Archen and its evolution, Archeops. The truth is, they're far from garbage. Even Smogon was mistaken at first when Archeops was first speculated about in the metagame. Archeops has insane Attack and enough speed to outpace most of the non-scarfed metagame aside from stuff like Accelgor, Jolteon, Ninjask, etc. The fact of the matter is that you won't get a chance to get it below 50% health because it's going to rip you apart before you even have the chance to move.
> 
> Archeops is only afraid of priority and things that are faster than it.
> 
> Also, Archen learns Acrobatics relatively early. In-game, Acrobatics is one of the most broken moves. Without a held item, Acrobatics' base power goes from 55 to 110. Then, count in STAB coming off of Archeops' massive Attack stat, and Acrobatics Archeops is smashing its through most of the game.



I see. But I think you are overestimating him.
He does have weaknesses that are able to, and will bring him down to below 50% of maximum.

He may be good, but still his ability is weighing him down.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I see. But I think you are overestimating him.
> He does have weaknesses that are able to, and will bring him down to below 50% of maximum.
> 
> He may be good, but still his ability is weighing him down.



Not overestimating at all. You actually have to get him down to below 50% health before his ability kicks in. He's faster than most of the metagame, hits like a truck and has an incredibly diverse movepool that can hit most of the metagame for super effective damage.

Like I said, he's only really afraid of priority moves and things that are faster than he is.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2011)

Might be getting Black today.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Not overestimating at all. You actually have to get him down to below 50% health before his ability kicks in. He's faster than most of the metagame, hits like a truck and has an incredibly diverse movepool that can hit most of the metagame for super effective damage.
> 
> *Like I said, he's only really afraid of priority moves and things that are faster than he is.*



Which is a legit threat.

But I do agree with you. I was wrong.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2011)

Got my game 

Can't find my DS charger though 

Already figured out my team:

Daikenki, Darmanitan, Cofagrigus, Zoroark, Braviary, Haxorus or Galvantula.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2011)

Who is Daikenki?


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2011)

Samurott, I just hate it's english name and I think Daikenki sounds much better. 

I might name it Otterai though.


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Who do you guys think I should input on my team, Lucario or Zoroark.  Also Im doing a trick room team after this one, I dont know if you guys know this but Crawdaunt+Adaptability+Trick Room=FTW (waiting for Dream World tho)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

When do you think they're going to give out the Keldeo, Meoletta, and Genesect events?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2011)

^Have they done them in Japan?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Gamefreak Morimoto was too easy. I could beat him with level 1 Magikarps.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2011)

Is anyone else terribly annoyed by the Simi trio?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Stark said:


> Is anyone else terribly annoyed by the Simi trio?



Simipour's Scald


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 20, 2011)

Simisage's one of my favorite pokes this gen.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2011)

Simisage makes me want to hit it with Inferno. Every damn time. Even if it'd be massive overkill, I'm at little health, or whatever, I just want to use the most powerful Fire-type attack to burn it like a marshmallow.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2011)

One thing they need to do about these Pokemon games is to add more Ace Trainers and Pokemon Trainers in the game.

The average trainer in the game is too damn weak.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 20, 2011)

Stark said:


> Simisage makes me want to hit it with Inferno. Every damn time. Even if it'd be massive overkill, I'm at little health, or whatever, I just want to use the most powerful Fire-type attack to burn it like a marshmallow.





Cool story bro.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 20, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Cool story bro.





Come closer...


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a 6th pokemon for me? I'm using:

Archen
Lilligant
Dewott
Darumaka
Cubchoo

Darumaka can use Ground, Fighting, and Fire stuff. 
Dewott Water, Bug
Lilligant just grass, but with Sleep, Quiver Dance, and a confuse-free Petal Dance, it's good. Could be convinced to replace her.
Archen: Rock, Flying, Dragon, Dark
Cubchoo: Ice, Ghost, Fighting.

I know I'm lacking a special attacker with psychic abilities, which makes me think Reuniclus.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Somebody needs an electric, psychic or ghost move


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubchoo/Beartic will have shadow claw. Musharna, who I do not like, could cover psychic/electric. I think I'll replace Lilligant with someone who has more type coverage, and then go from there.

Edit: Though if someone with the Nat. Dex could teach my Lilli Dream Eater, I'd be happy. If anyone can, lemme know.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 20, 2011)

Stark said:


> Is anyone else terribly annoyed by the Simi trio?



Yes, I am.

They are nothing special, imo, and they are used by alot of trainers in the game.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Can anyone suggest a 6th pokemon for me? I'm using:
> 
> Archen
> Lilligant
> ...




Use the candle!!


----------



## Kek (Mar 20, 2011)

They're this gen's gimmick pokemon


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2011)

Is no one on who has the National Dex?  I haven't traded with, or even added anyone since getting White.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2011)

Just entered Victory Road.

Why the hell is there no PokeCentre outside of the damn place?!?!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Is no one on who has the National Dex?  I haven't traded with, or even added anyone since getting White.



What's your friend code? I have the National Dex.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> One thing they need to do about these Pokemon games is to add more Ace Trainers and Pokemon Trainers in the game.
> 
> The average trainer in the game is too damn weak.


Some of the Veteran and Ace trainers in this game are pretty tough actually. That Veteran guy in Challenger's Cave in particular is quite formidable.



Stark said:


> Come closer...


LOL



Black Wraith said:


> Just entered Victory Road.
> 
> Why the hell is there no PokeCentre outside of the damn place?!?!


There's a doctor inside who will heal your team if you beat him.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2011)

3825 8196 3455

Yours? Right now I just need someone to replace my Lilligant's Magical Leaf with Dream Eater.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

This was a very close call. My Crobat had very low heath and this other person's Haxsorus was confused and in the yellows. I kept spamming with fly so it couldn't hit me:

Crobat use Fly!
Crobat flew up high.
Haxsorus is confused.
Haxsorus used Outrage!
Crobat avoided the attack.
Crobat used Fly.
Haxsorus avoided the attack.
Crobat used Fly!
Crobat flew up high.
Haxsorus is confused.
Haxsorus used Dragon Pulse.
Crobat avoided the attack.
Crobat used Fly!
Haxsorus avoided the Attack.
Crobat used Fly!
Crobat flew up high.
Haxsorus is confused.
Haxsorus hurt itself in its confusion.
Crobat used Fly.
Haxsorus fainted.
_Player has lost connection with you._

*I used my team in the Battle Box:*
Ulgamoth
Sawk(traded over Wifi)
Beheeyem
Metang
Crobat
Lunatone

*His Team:*
Samurott
Emboar
Serperior
Pidgeot
Sceptile
Haxsorus

Best battle ever

My friend code is:2709 1218 1980


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright, let me know when you're good to trade.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn, o close nd yet so far. I almost beat Cynthia


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2011)

Man, Victory Road was way too easy.

The path was simple and only a few weak trainers.

One good thing was that you don't need to bloody HM's to go through it especially Waterfall.


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Man, Victory Road was way too easy.
> 
> The path was simple and only a few weak trainers.
> 
> One good thing was that you don't need to bloody HM's to go through it especially Waterfall.



When you finish the Main story be sure to investigate old places, new things have opened


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> When you finish the Main story be sure to investigate old places, new things have opened



I know, it's always the case.

Anyway, I went in the building and saved then I realised that there's no PokeCentre there and I can't get out too.

I'm going to lose the first time round


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I know, it's always the case.
> 
> Anyway, I went in the building and saved then I realised that there's no PokeCentre there and I can't get out too.
> 
> I'm going to lose the first time round



Well if you beat the Elite 4 only, something will happen that will give you time to heal


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 20, 2011)

*Question:* I just beat the main story and all of that jazz. But, I have a serious problem. The level of my pokemon are relatively low. My highest level is 52 with my lowest being 44. I just fought one of the new trainers and got demolished because of their low levels.

Where's a good place to train? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

That victory road cave has some pokemon close to your levels. If not go to the new trainer areas and take on some higher lvl wild pokemon with lucky egg equipped.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Question:* I just beat the main story and all of that jazz. But, I have a serious problem. The level of my pokemon are relatively low. My highest level is 52 with my lowest being 44. I just fought one of the new trainers and got demolished because of their low levels.
> 
> Where's a good place to train? Thanks in advance!



The route to Lucanosa Town before you get on the bridge. Train there with you pokemon holding the lucky egg and training them to the level you want them to be. Keep doing that and you'll be good.


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey you know what I realized yesterday, The North of Unova is more centered in Ancient stuff while the South is more Technological


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Hey you know what I realized yesterday, The North of Unova is more centered in Ancient stuff while the South is more Technological



Really*gasp* I didn't know!!!


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Really*gasp* I didn't know!!!



 you should not neglect knowledge my child


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> you should not neglect knowledge my child



 I dear say, it seems to me you don't know my knowledge.


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I dear say, it seems to me you don't know my knowledge.



 preposterous! the knowledge I contribute is much more deeper than any knowledge of which you may have


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> preposterous! the knowledge I contribute is much more deeper than any knowledge of which you may have



 I SAY NAY my kind sir. The knowledge I have is far greater of any of you  pathetic meatbags. I know the secrets of the known UNIVERSE!!!


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I SAY NAY my kind sir. The knowledge I have is far greater of any of you  pathetic meatbags. I know the secrets of the known UNIVERSE!!!



 Oh you see the truth that you perceive can not even prove the truth that you know, the reality is that there is no reality, everything you know is a Lie!, but I have seen beyond reality and reach a point in which all knowledge in reality is a vast shallow river that cannot comprehend my deep understanding.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Oh you see the truth that you perceive can not even prove the truth that you know, the reality is that there is no reality, everything you know is a Lie!, but I have seen beyond reality and reach a point in which all knowledge in reality is a vast shallow river that cannot comprehend my deep understanding.



 So you,sir, are telling me I am a fake perception of a cruel God? I say I am not. Reality is not fake. It is real. If it is not, then reality will be called fakality. I have seen beyond the rifts of time and space and seen everything. Even my mother naked. If what you say is true, then you are also fake my friend. You cannot know everything because knowledge is everywhere and none can know all for new knowledge is added everyday. If you are immortal, then fine. Become trapped in your never ending, unsuccessful, everlasting journey for endless knowledge. So die trying if you must, but this is all I have to say for now. Ta ta my friend.... ta ta.


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2011)

I got black and after just the 4th gym I'm so bored of the game yet I can play the previous games over and over again. Probably just because I've always hated this gen of pokemon since I first saw them.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> I got black and after just the 4th gym I'm so bored of the game yet I can play the previous games over and over again. Probably just because I've always hated this gen of pokemon since I first saw them.



Well suck for you doesn't it?:WOW


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> I got black and after just the 4th gym I'm so bored of the game yet I can play the previous games over and over again. Probably just because I've always hated this gen of pokemon since I first saw them.



Haters gonna hate


----------



## Kek (Mar 20, 2011)

My only complaint about this generation is the map/how everything is laid out. For some reason, it just doesn't feel right. Anyone else have that feeling? :/


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Kek said:


> My only complaint about this generation is the map/how everything is laid out. For some reason, it just doesn't feel right. Anyone else have that feeling? :/



I feel like it's just a little too linear, but it doesn't really detract from the gameplay experience when you're actually playing, imo.


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Well suck for you doesn't it?:WOW


Very much so. This is why I didn't buy both. 


Death-kun said:


> Haters gonna hate



Tards gonna tard.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> Tards gonna tard.



>liking the game for what it is = tarding


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel as though the C-Gear thingy should be behind the the main page with the gear and stuff. I use that much more than the C Gear thing, and would rather have my bag, pokemon at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Zach (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you denying that you're a tard?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> Are you denying that you're a tard?



Stop using abc logic lol.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw it in my game trying to find a Bisharp.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> Tards gonna tard.


He's not being a tard.

Chill out with the name calling and false accusations.


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

I dont know how people can hate this game, is so much better than the other, pokemon are not froze in the screen they actually move and it looks more like a battle.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> You'll be seeing me in Single and Triple battles.



I'll be seeing you then. I might replace Tyranitar with Hippowdon though considering everything that fights me takes Tyranitar out in one blow. I know setting up Sandstorm is the only thing I use it for, but seriously...



Stark said:


> Is anyone else terribly annoyed by the Simi trio?



Not really. Simisage to me is a great pokemon, and I plan on using Simipour to its full potential as well.

The only one of them I find lackluster is Simisear.



Spiderman said:


> Hey you know what I realized yesterday, The North of Unova is more centered in Ancient stuff while the South is more Technological



Depends on the version. If you have Black then the North is more Technological than Southern Unova, except maybe Lacunosa Town.



Overworld said:


> I saw it in my game trying to find a Bisharp.



Nothing compared to them breeding.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> He's not being a tard.
> 
> Chill out with the name calling and false accusations.



lol don't worry, it's cool. He and I go way back.  Thanks for defending me though. 



Drunkenwhale said:


> Not really. Simisage to me is a great pokemon



I agree with this. Simisage is pretty cool and it gets a great design. I just couldn't use it to its full potential because I didn't wait to level up Pansage until level 43 so it could learn Crunch. And I ended up replacing him with Leavanny, who in turn got replaced by Escavalier lol.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I dont know how people can hate this game, is so much better than the other, pokemon are not froze in the screen they actually move and it looks more like a battle.


The soundtrack of this game is also amazing. There are areas with 3D and even a few cutscenes in this game as well. 

Hell, reusable TMs are reason alone to say this new generation is awesome.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Nothing compared to them breeding.



They can breed with each other??!! Then the pokedex lied to me!!!




Death-kun said:


> I agree with this. Simisage is pretty cool and it gets a great design. I just couldn't use it to its full potential because I didn't wait to level up Pansage until level 43 so it could learn Crunch. And I ended up replacing him with Leavanny, who in turn got replaced by Escavalier lol.



I used Unfezant until after the Elite Four. Then I replaced it with a Golbat which evolved 8 levels later. Crobat fought many legendaries and powerful pokemon and people Then I replaced Crobat with Wargle Crobat is now in my battle box.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> They can breed with each other??!! Then the pokedex lied to me!!!



The Pokedex lies constantly.

Magcargo is not as hot as the Pokedex says it is, Gardevoir cannot create black holes, etc.

Fuck you Pokedex.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 20, 2011)

POKEDEX IS LAW!


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The Pokedex lies constantly.
> 
> Magcargo is not as hot as the Pokedex says it is, Gardevoir cannot create black holes, etc.
> 
> Fuck you Pokedex.


Tyranitar can destroy a mountain with a punch. 

Garchomp can fly which is why you can teach it the Fly HM and - oh wait.....


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Any body wanna trade me an Axew tomorrow from 5:30-9:00? I don't feel like looking for it.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Any body wanna trade me an Axew tomorrow from 5:30-9:00? I don't feel like looking for it.


Do you have a Charmander? Or any of the starters from the previous generations?

If you do then I am willing to trade you an Axew.


----------



## DanE (Mar 20, 2011)

Pokemon Fails so much sometimes

[YOUTUBE]lMCZSnowzVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Do you have a Charmander? Or any of the starters from the previous generations?
> 
> If you do then I am willing to trade you an Axew.



I'll make you an egg of any Hoenn and Sinnoh starter.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Pokemon Fails so much sometimes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lMCZSnowzVA[/YOUTUBE]




Yeah.....that's part of the reason why I stick only to the games and the manga when it comes to pokemon.

EDIT: whoa, ninja'd! 

@Overworld: No Kanto or Johto? 

Ok, I'm willing to trade to you an Axew and something else for a Torchic and a Mudkip in return.


----------



## Zach (Mar 21, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> He's not being a tard.
> 
> Chill out with the name calling and false accusations.



I know him and he knows I was just messing around.


----------



## Arcilios (Mar 21, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I know I don't like hacking but seriously I don't have time to train Pokemon for competitive anymore, and theres a bunch of items I lost when my Platinum got lost.  So im going this week to buy an Action Replay for 20 bucks, if some of you want some perfect Pokemon or legendaries with legit stats of course just tell me, I don't mind.



Damn I just got my Zekrom but I want it to have a brave nature, and I have no way to check the damn nature before beating the game so what do I do? Lol
I would like a brave natured Zekrom with perfect everything, and a Rehsiram too while we're at it 

Edit: Actually, does old Zeks appear again at Dragonspiral tower if you don't catch him during the battle with N? If so Then nvm

Edit II: Or just lose to N on purpose by throwing pokeballs at him and then recovering at the pokemon center in the castle, excellent!


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2011)

Currently rocking my full team:

Litwick
Beartic
Archeops
Samurott
Lilligant
Darmanitan

My Samurott knows Megahorn, great move. 120 power, 85 accuracy. I feel like it misses a bit much for 85 accuracy. Think I should keep it over X-Scissor, which is 80/100?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Personally I love my 100% accuracy attacks over the 75/85 ones. I will always take thunderbolt over thunder and so on and so forth.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, it's just giving up 40 points of power for 15% of accuracy. I could've just had a bit of bad luck on that fight. If I notice it missing a bit more often, I'll switch. I love checking the move relearner, and finding mega powerful moves hidden in there. Samu got Megahorn, and Beartic got Superpower <3


----------



## Scizor (Mar 21, 2011)

Me and a friend did some trading yesterday and now I have an Escavalier. (<-Rhyme ftw)

I'm on Route 9, and my in-game battle team now looks like this:

*Emboar* Lv. 65
*Ability:* Blaze
*Nature:* Mild
HP 237
Attack 208
Defense 104
Sp. Atk 172
Sp. Def 105
Speed 127
*Moves:*
Flamethrower
Flame charge
Heat crash
Arm thrust

*Sigilyph* Lv. 65
*Ability:* Magic guard
*Nature:* Relaxed
HP 183
Attack 117
Defense 156
Sp. Atk 151
Sp. Def 118
Speed 147
*Moves:*
Psychic
Tailwind
Fly
Psybeam

*Escavalier* Lv. 52
*Nature:* Rash
*Ability:* Swarm
HP 145
Attack 172
Defense 128
Sp. Atk 81
Sp. Def 103
Speed 49 (lol?)
*Moves:*
Slash
Iron head
X-Scissor
Swords Dance

Can someone please rate/commentate on my current in-game team?
Also, suggestions of other Pok?mon to add to my in-game team (before the E4) are welcome, offcourse. (I'm certainly adding Deino, when it becomes available.)

I'm thinking of replacing some moves using TM's/heart scales, but there's no rush really.

Currently I'm racking up battle points/trying to rack up some battle points to get a power bracer and a power anklet to continue EV training my Axew. 
After that, I'm going to add Axew to both my in-game battle team as my gen 5 competitive team.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2011)

Got myself a ragecandy bar. Think a Zen Mode Darmanitan is worth it?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 21, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Got myself a ragecandy bar. Think a Zen Mode Darmanitan is worth it?



I think so, yes.
_________________
I'm about to take on the 8th gym.
I trained Escavalier to Lv. 55, and I'm about to enter the last gym.

But first: Homework.


----------



## Negrito (Mar 21, 2011)

May be I'm late for this, but I just read the story of Reshiam and Zekrom (in-game) and they were part of the same Dragon entity.... Do you think Gamefreak will release this Dragon on a next gen or may be even as an event Pokemon?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2011)

Negrito said:


> May be I'm late for this, but I just read the story of Reshiam and Zekrom (in-game) and they were part of the same Dragon entity.... Do you think Gamefreak will release this Dragon on a next gen or may be even as an event Pokemon?


I doubt it. If there is a third game for this generation then I suspect that Kyurem would be its star (Kyurem is gray colored). Not the original being Reshiram and Zekrom once were.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 21, 2011)

Reshiram is pretty okay. I really should use it more.


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 21, 2011)

I remember reading about Kyurem being the shell left over after Reshiram and Zekrom split. That's why it looks frail compared to the other two.

Also on Bulbapedia:


> Reshiram represents the concept of yang and controls Fire, Zekrom represents the concept of yin and controls Thunder and Kyurem represents the concept of wuji (the absence of yin and yang) and controls Ice.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 21, 2011)

I just figured Kyurem was said 'whole' dragon..

As it's like *the* other legendary dragon.

But, as this seems not to be the case, gamefreak made a really weird decision. Now they basically have an unreleased Pokémon.


----------



## DanE (Mar 21, 2011)

^I think Kyurem is basically the Shell of Reshiram and Zekrom former self

oops RPG already said it.

Also I just traded a Shroomish for a Shiny Axew in GTS, nature kinda sucks but it has potential.  If anyone has a Snivy or a Mijumaru please trade me one.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 21, 2011)

I curbstomped the trainers in the final gym and the final gym leader using Escavalier this morning.

Just now I trained Escavalier to Lv. 60, so now my current in-game battle team, not in detail, looks like this:

*Emboar* Lv. 65
*Sigilyph* Lv. 65
*Escavalier *Lv. 60

and I'm about to walk victory road (or whatever lies ahead after getting the 8th badge).

But first I'm going to (try to) get some more battle points in the battle subway, so I can get a power bracer and a power anklet to make EV training my Axew less of a chore.


----------



## DanE (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmmm The rivalry ability in my shiny haxorus sucks anyone wanna trade for some rare pokemon


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Hmmm The rivalry ability in my shiny haxorus sucks anyone wanna trade for some rare pokemon


Do you have a Charmander? A Gastly? All the pokemon I really want atm are from Kanto/Johto.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm doing Battle Subway Singles right now. This is my team.

Politoed @ Leftovers
Nature: Calm
Ability: Drizzle
252 HP/4 Def/252 Sp. Def
Moves:
~ Scald
~ Perish Song
~ Hypnosis
~ Ice Beam

Kingdra @ Life Orb
Nature: Rash
Ability: Swift Swim
84 Atk/172 Sp. Atk/252 Spe
Moves:
~ Dragon Dance
~ Waterfall
~ Outrage
~ Draco Meteor

Scizor @ BrightPowder (I couldn't use double Leftovers in one team)
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Technician
252 HP/40 Atk/216 Sp. Def
Moves:
~ Swords Dance
~ Bullet Punch
~ Brick Break
~ Bug Bite

Fuck you, subway.


----------



## DanE (Mar 21, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Do you have a Charmander? A Gastly? All the pokemon I really want atm are from Kanto/Johto.



nah I did, when I had platinum.  Maybe someday ill find it


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 21, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> ^I think Kyurem is basically the Shell of Reshiram and Zekrom former self
> 
> oops RPG already said it.
> 
> Also I just traded a Shroomish for a Shiny Axew in GTS, nature kinda sucks but it has potential.  If anyone has a Snivy or a Mijumaru please trade me one.



What are you willing to trade me? I'll make you an egg.



Basilikos said:


> Do you have a Charmander? A Gastly? All the pokemon I really want atm are from Kanto/Johto.



I have Charmander and Totodile only only


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2011)

On Victory Road, will destroy the Elite Four tonight.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 21, 2011)

Caelus said:


> On Victory Road, will destroy the Elite Four tonight.



I'll evolve your Lampent for you.... if you want...


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2011)

I have Two Dusk Stones, waiting it out. Tbh I find Lampent 10x cooler looking.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2011)

Finished the main story.

God, this game was such a trip. :33 I haven't enjoyed a unique Pokemon storyline/game like this in a long time.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 21, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Finished the main story.
> 
> God, this game was such a trip. :33 I haven't enjoyed a unique Pokemon storyline/game like this in a long time.



I was bored with with Hoenn, Sinnoh, and Johto because I was all the same stroyline. And Lugia had nothing to with the stroyline in Johto. It was just there. 

Black and White really pumped it up. They better come up with a new story saying you do excatly what you do before you beat the game but you can't atch the legendary until after the credit roll and you still have to still fight Team_____ and then fight the boss one last time and get the legendary. They better do that next time.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I was bored with with Hoenn, Sinnoh, and Johto because I was all the same stroyline. And Lugia had nothing to with the stroyline in Johto. It was just there.
> 
> Black and White really pumped it up. They better come up with a new story saying you do excatly what you do before you beat the game but you can't atch the legendary until after the credit roll and you still have to still fight Team_____ and then fight the boss one last time and get the legendary. They better do that next time.



I don't know how they're going to top this game really  . The thought of Pokemon philosophical in terms of storyline sounds borderline cheesy, but it actually makes it entertaining and believable.. In Pokemon terms, anyway.

I'm still listening to the theme in N's Castle. I found myself savoring the time I spent running around in that castle.


----------



## DanE (Mar 21, 2011)

Overworld said:


> What are you willing to trade me? I'll make you an egg.



nah dont worry some guy is gonna trade me, a flawless Shiny Gliscor


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2011)

Poor Elite Four Marshal. He's getting his ass Petal Danced on  1 shotting everything, if not for sturdy.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 21, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Poor Elite Four Marshal. He's getting his ass Petal Danced on  1 shotting everything, if not for sturdy.



Renbu was very easy. Took him out with Psychic, Acrobactics, and fly a couple of times.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2011)

I just solo'd my Victini on Marshall.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 21, 2011)

Anybody willing to clone a Reshiram and a Tornadus and trade me for something?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 21, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Renbu was very easy. Took him out with Psychic, Acrobactics, and fly a couple of times.



I just straight Petal Danced through after about 5 Quiver Dances. And that Hydreigon got his ass whooped by Toxic.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 22, 2011)

Breeding pokemon... Breeding Pokemon... Waiting for Dream World...


----------



## Lookie (Mar 22, 2011)

u guys all know each other irl? how do u trade?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Mαri said:


> I don't know how they're going to top this game really  . The thought of Pokemon philosophical in terms of storyline sounds borderline cheesy, but it actually makes it entertaining and believable.. In Pokemon terms, anyway.
> 
> I'm still listening to the theme in N's Castle. I found myself savoring the time I spent running around in that castle.



Gimme EX mode damnit for more experienced players.


----------



## Kek (Mar 22, 2011)

wi-fi is an amazing thing.

Wish I had it.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, a Ninetails with Drought is appealing. If holding a Charcoal, using Fire Blast will have a 324 attack power :shitspants


----------



## Scizor (Mar 22, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Scizor @ BrightPowder (I couldn't use double Leftovers in one team)
> Nature: Adamant
> Ability: Technician
> 252 HP/40 Atk/216 Sp. Def
> ...



<333



Caelus said:


> Man, a Ninetails with Drought is appealing. If holding a Charcoal, using Fire Blast will have a 324 attack power :shitspants



That is awesome.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2011)

Even more awesome if in a double/triple battle with pokemon that benefit from Sunlight. Maybe a Vileplume that will have double speed and instant Solar Beams. Bitchin' duo.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 22, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Even more awesome if in a double/triple battle with pokemon that benefit from Sunlight. Maybe a Vileplume that will have double speed and instant Solar Beams. Bitchin' duo.



Indeed.

Ninetales ftw


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2011)

If I had to sum up Gen V with one picture.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Aka, Genocide.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Mar 22, 2011)

So far I've read this gen is really good but idk, I haven't been excited as compared to say previous generations.

I haven't actually bought the game yet, still pretty unsure which one to get.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rain's Angel said:


> So far I've read this gen is really good but idk, I haven't been excited as compared to say previous generations.
> 
> I haven't actually bought the game yet, still pretty unsure which one to get.



White has the better exclusives.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> <333



I love me some bulky Scizor.  He's always a welcome addition to a rain team. Goodbye x4 Fire weakness.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to be doing 17 different play through for Black, each using a different type. At the moment I'm doing Bug, and I'll be going in alphabetical order. 

Some of the play through will be difficult since I wont be able to get Pokemon of the type till much later, oh well.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 22, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I love me some bulky Scizor.  He's always a welcome addition to a rain team. Goodbye x4 Fire weakness.



Indeed. =)

Also, whats the best/fastest way to get a scizor into Pok?mon white?
(I have to catch a scyther from scratch, so in which version is that, and getting the metal coat, easiest?)


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey just curious and figured there was no point creating a whole new thread for it, can everyone tell me what their final team was once they beat the game?
Im always curious how different teams are


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Indeed. =)
> 
> Also, whats the best/fastest way to get a scizor into Pok?mon white?
> (I have to catch a scyther from scratch, so in which version is that, and getting the metal coat, easiest?)



You can't get it normally in Black & White. You either have to PokeTransfer one over or get one from the Dream World when the Pokemon Global Link is up and running. Though if you get one from the Dream World it'll have Steadfast as it's ability, so you'll need to breed it to get one with a different ability.

Also, you can find a Metal Coat in Twist Mountain.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 22, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> You can't get it normally in Black & White. You either have to PokeTransfer one over or get one from the Dream World when the Pokemon Global Link is up and running. Though if you get one from the Dream World it'll have Steadfast as it's ability, so you'll need to breed it to get one with a different ability.
> 
> Also, you can find a Metal Coat in Twist Mountain.



Sorry for not beeing clear enough, but I know all this, and I meant: what's the quickest way to get a scizor *into* White (via which other version and how is the quickest way?)


----------



## Negrito (Mar 22, 2011)

What would be a good set for running a Contrary Serpirior?

So far I've got:
@Leftovers
Hidden Power (Ice)
Leaf Storm
Leech Seed
Protect


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 22, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I have Charmander and Totodile only only


Can I have a Charmander? 



Rain's Angel said:


> So far I've read this gen is really good but idk, I haven't been excited as compared to say previous generations.
> 
> I haven't actually bought the game yet, still pretty unsure which one to get.


Get whichever one you want. As for myself, I bought both but played through Black first. I'm going through White atm.


----------



## valerian (Mar 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> White has the better exclusives.



Black has Murkrow, Houndour, Shroomish and Cottonee.

White has Rufflet and Braviary though.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2011)

Cottonee is cool looking, but Lilligant can run laps around it, thanks to Quiver Dance. 


I'm training my Deino, named Gor-Gor. Modest nature, will pay off at level 64.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 22, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Cottonee is cool looking, but Lilligant can run laps around it, thanks to Quiver Dance.
> 
> 
> I'm training my Deino, named Gor-Gor. Modest nature, will pay off at level 64.



I want a Modest Deino, too


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 22, 2011)

Started over white today and just finished beating the Striaton Gym. I transferred over a Chimchar and a Rufflet egg. So far I'm planning on using Nape, Braviary, and Samurott; I'm torn between Haxorus and Hydreigon though. I used Haxorus last playthrough but I'm still tempted to use it again this time. Still have no idea on who the last two pokes will be. Considering Reuniclus atm.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2011)

I am now starting the long process of building a team. I wanted good type coverage and mega power, naturally, but pokemon that I truly found to be badass also. I came up with.



*Spoiler*: _Gor-Gor_ 



Dragon Pulse
Tri Attack
Fire Blast
Surf






*Spoiler*: _Techno_ 



Iron Tail
Dragon Tail
Curse
Stealth Rock






*Spoiler*: _Destructo_ 



Dragon Dance
Earthquake
Brick Break
Dragon Claw






*Spoiler*: _Maximus_ 



Giga Drain
Acid Spray
Bug Buzz
Toxic






*Spoiler*: _Oderus_ 



Shadow Ball
Psychic
Thunderbolt
Dark Pulse






*Spoiler*: _Balsac_ 



Stone Edge
Aqua Tail
Ice Fang
Dragon Dance




Just a mean team for me to blitz the top trainers in the game


----------



## Starrk (Mar 22, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aka, Genocide.



More like Audinocide. 

I bred a Karrablast to have Megahorn. Holy crap is it awesome.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Cottonee is cool looking, but Lilligant can run laps around it, thanks to Quiver Dance.
> 
> 
> I'm training my Deino, named Gor-Gor. Modest nature, will pay off at level 64.



wait is your Deino shiny?!? cause in your other post you should a shiny Hydreigon


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I am now starting the long process of building a team. I wanted good type coverage and mega power, naturally, but pokemon that I truly found to be badass also. I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's up with 3 Dragon types in the team? You'll get murdered by an Ice type.

Also Deino's an ass to train and evolves very late so keep that in mind.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> What's up with 3 Dragon types in the team? You'll get murdered by an Ice type.
> 
> Also Deino's an ass to train and evolves very late so keep that in mind.



It didn't take me that long to level Deino up.  Just needed exp share and a lucky egg.  Once he's fully evolved he kicks ass.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a Zorua?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Zorua?



If you missed the Celebi event you're going to have to trade with someone who has one.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 22, 2011)

that sucks, why do great pokemon have to event.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2011)

It shouldn't be too hard for you to find someone with one.  Zorua and Zoroark both are capable of breeding.  I hit all the shiny pokemon events and the celebi event so once I can get my hands on a second DS I should have one I can breed to trade.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 22, 2011)

in black and white what's the best water pokemon, non competitive just playing through the game, and not the water starter pokemon?

I'm using tirtouga right now, but I've never been a fan of slow pokemon.

I'm so use to always using Gyrodose as my go to water pokemon


----------



## DanE (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a bunch of zorua in stock


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> wait is your Deino shiny?!? cause in your other post you should a shiny Hydreigon



No, I went to the wrong page, and was like "Wow... shiny is fucking amazing."

Wishful thinking 

And to the person asking about why 3 dragons, although Gyarados ISN'T Dragon and has no weakness to Ice, it's just pokemon I like. I'd never think to use that team competitively.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

Lookie said:


> u guys all know each other irl? how do u trade?



Wifi



Basilikos said:


> Can I have a Charmander?



Sure.... but you'll have to wait until I put it in White.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 22, 2011)

Caelus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gor-Gor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take off Tri Attack and give it Focus Blast (or even Charge Beam) instead, you'll have better type coverage.



> *Spoiler*: _Techno_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget Dragon Tail. Give it STAB Earthquake instead.



> *Spoiler*: _Destructo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it Outrage over Dragon Claw. The higher damage output is worth it.



> *Spoiler*: _Maximus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Focus Blast and Recover over Acid Spray and Toxic.



> *Spoiler*: _Oderus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would take out Dark Pulse since its type coverage is redundant with Shadow Ball. So I suggest removing Dark Pulse for Focus Blast or Energy Ball or Giga Drain.



> *Spoiler*: _Balsac_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I prefer Waterfall over Aqua Tail though for better accuracy and PP.



forkandspoon said:


> in black and white what's the best water pokemon, non competitive just playing through the game, and not the water starter pokemon?
> 
> I'm using tirtouga right now, but I've never been a fan of slow pokemon.
> 
> I'm so use to always using Gyrodose as my go to water pokemon


The only good water types in B/W IMO are Samurott, Swanna, Carracosta, and Keldeo (of course).



Overworld said:


> Sure.... but you'll have to wait until I put it in White.


When will that be?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2011)

So you're suggesting like 3 Focus Blasts?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> When will that be?



Tomorrow.. maybe later. I need to get my hands on two DS's and find it in my box.

I went to Unity Tower for the first time. The only floor I could go to is Canada


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 23, 2011)

Caelus said:


> So you're suggesting like 3 Focus Blasts?


If having that many pokemon with Focus Blast on your team bothers you then: Gengar has two other alternatives to FB that I had suggested. Hydreigon has Charge Beam in place of FB as well.

I simply recommended what I thought were the best moves and combinations of moves from your chosen pokemon's movepools.

EDIT: Crunch or Dark Pulse are good choices for Hydreigon as well.


----------



## Kek (Mar 23, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> in black and white what's the best water pokemon, non competitive just playing through the game, and not the water starter pokemon?
> 
> I'm using tirtouga right now, but I've never been a fan of slow pokemon.
> 
> I'm so use to always using Gyrodose as my go to water pokemon



I used Seismitoad, he didn't dissapoint me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Yea, that toad pokemon line is pretty badass, think of it as the new quagsire.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> If having that many pokemon with Focus Blast on your team bothers you then: Gengar has two other alternatives to FB that I had suggested. Hydreigon has Charge Beam in place of FB as well.
> 
> I simply recommended what I thought were the best moves and combinations of moves from your chosen pokemon's movepools.
> 
> EDIT: Crunch or Dark Pulse are good choices for Hydreigon as well.



I initially wanted him to have Dark Pu;se, but I just don't have the means to breed it onto him. I'd need an Arbok/Seviper that was taught Dark Pulse through TM from a 4th gen game.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2011)

I caught a Modest Deino, to EV train, today.

But I think I'll finish the main story (and EV training Axew) first.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 23, 2011)

Negrito said:


> What would be a good set for running a Contrary Serpirior?
> 
> So far I've got:
> @Leftovers
> ...



Light Screen and Reflect with Light Clay over Hidden Power/Protect W/leftovers.

Adds some extra bulk and support.



Valerian said:


> Black has Murkrow, Houndour, Shroomish and Cottonee.
> 
> White has Rufflet and Braviary though.



White has so many base forms in White Forest. And other than that Houndour sucks.



Black Wraith said:


> What's up with 3 Dragon types in the team? You'll get murdered by an Ice type.
> 
> Also Deino's an ass to train and evolves very late so keep that in mind.



I only see two.


----------



## DanE (Mar 23, 2011)

Getting my ass wooped on competitive, mostly because of bad luck like freezing and missing attacks but im getting the hang of this almost beat a guy with 450 wins but Metagross failed me ones more


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2011)

What are the best movesets for Emboar and Sigilyph? (The movesets that have most/alot of coverage?)


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 23, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> And other than that Houndour sucks.






Spiderman said:


> Getting my ass wooped on competitive, mostly because of bad luck like freezing and missing attacks but im getting the hang of this almost beat a guy with 450 wins but Metagross failed me ones more


Nice sig. 



Scizor said:


> What are the best movesets for Emboar and Sigilyph? (The movesets that have most/alot of coverage?)


If you want type coverage then for Sigilyph I think a good moveset is:

Psychic
Air Slash
Ice Beam
Shadow Ball/Flash Cannon

Emboar:

Hammer Arm
Flare Blitz
Earthquake
Stone Edge

Those sets have some decent coverage, I think.


----------



## Saturday (Mar 23, 2011)

So now we have to raise our Pokemon to level 100 for wifi battles? Or is there something I'm not getting?


----------



## DanE (Mar 23, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> So now we have to raise our Pokemon to level 100 for wifi battles? Or is there something I'm not getting?



well for random matches no, they gt downgraded to 50 but for friendcode matches yes to lv 100


----------



## Saturday (Mar 23, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well for random matches no, they gt downgraded to 50 but for friendcode matches yes to lv 100


 Raising everything to level 100 is going to be a pain. I'm just going to carry a pick-up pokemon around just for the rare candies.


----------



## DanE (Mar 23, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Raising everything to level 100 is going to be a pain. I'm just going to carry a pick-up pokemon around just for the rare candies.



you know wont be that hard with lucky egg, and there are plenty of pokemon site that give lucky eggs away


----------



## Saturday (Mar 23, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> you know wont be that hard with lucky egg, and there are plenty of pokemon site that give lucky eggs away



I sold my lucky egg to the pokemart by accident :/
What sites give them away?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)

I made a Pokemon B&W NF theme pek


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 23, 2011)

I want it!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I made a Pokemon B&W NF theme pek



Thats awesome

Do want



Basilikos said:


> Nice sig.
> 
> 
> If you want type coverage then for Sigilyph I think a good moveset is:
> ...



Thank you very much =)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, they have Cynthia in there as an encounter.



If it was in the game, it would've been discovered already. The trainer sprite and music would've been ripped from the game and people would've already found a key item, etc. in the game data that's needed in order to do the event.

Maybe in the third version there will be an old champion encounter, but certainly not in BW.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)

I dream of the day when one game has all regions, all the Elite Fours, and then an unlockable Pokemon Tournament you can go in after beating it all.


----------



## Kek (Mar 23, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I dream of the day when one game has all regions, all the Elite Fours, and then an unlockable Pokemon Tournament you can go in after beating it all.



You and me both.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 23, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I made a Pokemon B&W NF theme pek



I love it... you sholud ask Tazmo.


How come you an't go to kanto or the Sinnoh Reigon with the airplanes? Didn't they say you could do that?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I love it... you sholud ask Tazmo.
> 
> 
> How come you an't go to kanto or the Sinnoh Reigon with the airplanes? Didn't they say you could do that?


No need to wait for Tazmo, I use Stylish and make my own themes. No offense to whoever made them, but all the NF skins are shit.


----------



## Psych (Mar 23, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I made a Pokemon B&W NF theme pek



Looks awesome. How/When can we get it? If you plan to.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, do you any guys feel like using a GTS exploit to get any Pokemon you want?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)

In Black and White? That be cool, didn't know there was one.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

Just follow the stuff talked about in this topic.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)

Eh, too much work. I guess people will be having their own rooms up, like there was in HG/SS?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2011)

The whole traveling to previous regions will probably be in _Gray_.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, I heard about the delayed Global Link. Makes sense though.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn tectonic plates.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 23, 2011)

They said you have to tranfer the Shiny Beasts and Celebi through the Relocator but I did it through the PokeTransfer and the event still worked. I caught Zoroark in a great ballpek

NOW OFF TO FIGHT CYNTHIA FOR THE 15TH TIME!!!


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Just follow the stuff talked about in this topic.


Just got it to work! Screw EV training ;P

Trying to only limit myself to editing existing pokemon with the proper ev spread and that's it.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

Is it real easy to set up, RPG?


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, very simple.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks man, I'll set it up tomorrow.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 24, 2011)

So I have three eggs I want to give away. To keep it a surprise, all I can tell you is that 1. It's a very special pokemon and is relatively hard to obtain and 2. You won't be disappointed (if you do I can do a refund). All I want in exchange is your starter. Yes, your starter. Reply or PM me if interested. Limit on egg per person please. 

FC is 1034 0560 2276


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 24, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I made a Pokemon B&W NF theme pek


Sweet. 



Caelus said:


> I dream of the day when one game has all regions, all the Elite Fours, and then an unlockable Pokemon Tournament you can go in after beating it all.


Same here. That would be fucking epic.

It would probably take 100+ hours just to beat the main part of the game one time. 



Death-kun said:


> Hey, do you any guys feel like using a GTS exploit to get any Pokemon you want?


*ANY* pokemon? 



Death-kun said:


> Just follow the stuff talked about in this topic.


Looks like the thread got removed. 

Anywhere else I can get the information?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I get an honest opinion from you guys?? I was struck with a vision, and am trying to bring it to life.



Look ok?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Same here. That would be fucking epic.
> 
> It would probably take 100+ hours just to beat the main part of the game one time.



Indeed.

Do want =DDD


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Rhythmic, this might qualify as being anal, but you need to use PokeGen for it, not PokeSav. Otherwise the PKM file won't be saved as 136-byte and will therefore be deemed too big when you try to move it into your personal server. 



Basilikos said:


> Anywhere else I can get the information?



Good, RPG made an explanation post about it.  Sad that the topic got deleted though.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 24, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Can I get an honest opinion from you guys?? I was struck with a vision, and am trying to bring it to life.
> 
> 
> 
> Look ok?


Looks cool to me. 

I'm up early to try this new GTS exploit thing lol.


----------



## Negrito (Mar 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Looks cool to me.
> 
> I'm up early to try this new GTS exploit thing lol.



It works, I've been using it since around November last year with my HG. Used it a couple of days ago and everything works fine.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Rhythmic, this might qualify as being anal, but you need to use PokeGen for it, not PokeSav. Otherwise the PKM file won't be saved as 136-byte and will therefore be deemed too big when you try to move it into your personal server.



Oh, the guy looked like he was using sav in the video. :x 



Basilikos said:


> Looks cool to me.
> 
> I'm up early to try this new GTS exploit thing lol.



About to try it now myself, gonna have to figure out PokeGen first though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

I've never used anything like SendPKM or ir-gts before because I have a flashcart, so I can just use PokeGen to make a Pokemon and then trade it to myself.  But I'm doing this now because it seems a bit easier, and I'm already fluent in the art of PokeGen anyway lol.  I did a test run of it last night, sent a Genesect to myself through the GTS. At first though I couldn't figure out what was wrong, since when I kept inputting the DNS it wouldn't let me connect and would give me an error code. Then I realized that I was trying to put in the DNS of my laptop, while my desktop is the computer that's actually wired to the internet, and my laptop just gets the wireless connection. :I So then I went onto the desktop and put in the DNS from it and it worked just fine for me.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 24, 2011)

I do the exact same thing as you do, but with sav. I first breed for eggs though (but the parents with the necessary IVs I need to be passed down were made using sav). Makes me feel like I'm cheating less.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, I used to do that years ago, but only when I had AR available to me. Since AR hacked Pokemon were obvious hacks, I would hack parents with perfect IVs and stuff and then breed to get legit Pokemon with awesome IVs.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 24, 2011)

This might be a pretty retarded question, but if I decide to change the hatched baby's IVs, will they still pass through Nintendo's anti-piracy security online? I've yet to try it myself, and sometimes I get lazy trying to hatch a bunch of eggs.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> This might be a pretty retarded question, but if I decide to change the hatched baby's IVs, will they still pass through Nintendo's anti-piracy security online? I've yet to try it myself, and sometimes I get lazy trying to hatch a bunch of eggs.



Not if you change the PID accordingly. :I


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 24, 2011)

So will a PID obtained from ProjectPokemon's PID/IV generator be legit for a poke used in B/W?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2011)

I just caught Zekrom with my first fucking Pokeball!!!!!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 24, 2011)

Zekrom's and Reshiram's capture rates are higher than the other legendaries. I caught Zekrom with a luxury ball.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, Zekrom is easy. I think I just used Icicle Crash, which brought him down into low red, then Sleep Powder. Caught him on the 2nd Dusk Ball.

Also, I continued on my Black/White skin for the forum:


I know there's no green pokeballs like that, but for the sake of making the skin focus on N, I made it that way


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Zekrom's and Reshiram's capture rates are higher than the other legendaries. I caught Zekrom with a luxury ball.



And I here was all excited

Anyway, it's time for me to do some exploring in this game. I need to Pokes as HM slaves, including Fly and Surf. and maybe one with False Swipe but not essential.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea... if they made a game that would comprise of all the regions and majority of the pokemon, then holy shit that would be amazing. But gamefreak and nintendo would lose so much money.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> So will a PID obtained from ProjectPokemon's PID/IV generator be legit for a poke used in B/W?



You can just generate PIDs automatically in PokeGen according to what you want. :3



Caelus said:


> Can I get an honest opinion from you guys?? I was struck with a vision, and am trying to bring it to life.
> 
> 
> 
> Look ok?



I like it, but maybe you should add a border or something to make the N more apparent, since with the skin I'm using it isn't easily discernible. Just a thought, though. :I


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> You can just generate PIDs automatically in PokeGen according to what you want. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, but maybe you should add a border or something to make the N more apparent, since with the skin I'm using it isn't easily discernible. Just a thought, though. :I



I would, but it looks so goo on my skin without a border, that I will just not care about you people with poor taste in forum skins


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Gonna replace my bulky Scizor on my rain team with this to see how it works out.

Parasect @Leftovers
Ability: Dry Skin
Nature: Careful
EVs: 252 HP/160 Def/96 Sp. Def
Moves:
~ Spore
~ Leech Seed
~ Substitute 
~ Protect

Stallin' bitches out like there's no tomorrow.



Caelus said:


> I would, but it looks so goo on my skin without a border, that I will just not care about you people with poor taste in forum skins



Well fine, be rude.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

I only do it because you are replacing Scizor!


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Gonna replace my bulky Scizor



Now I'm a sad panda


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Caelus said:


> I only do it because you are replacing Scizor!





Scizor said:


> Now I'm a sad panda



I am a Pokemon master, I must try many things.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Gonna replace my bulky Scizor on my rain team with this to see how it works out.
> 
> Parasect @Leftovers
> Ability: Dry Skin
> ...



I hate you kinda people damn stallers.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I am a Pokemon master, I must try many things.



But it's me, Scizor. *criesz*

But now, a serious question:

What are the best movesets for Sigilyph, Emboar and Escavalier that are available before you challenge the Elite four? (With best, I mean most coverage)


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes! The game is working on my DSTT card. I used a new ttmenu, i started now, chosed Tepig as starter because i had him in japanese Pokemon Black. I can't wait to catch some more..


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But it's me, Scizor. *criesz*
> 
> But now, a serious question:
> 
> What are the best movesets for Sigilyph, Emboar and Escavalier that are available before you challenge the Elite four? (With best, I mean most coverage)



Let's see, before challenging them:

Sigilyph:
Psychic-90 base power, 100 base accuracy, chance to lower opponent Special Defense, STAB bonus...perfect move for it. Could easily deal with Marshal's pure Fighting team.

Air Slash-STAB bonus makes it more powerful, plus it has the chance to cause the opponent to flinch. This could also easily take care of Marshal's team.

Shadow Ball-Gives it a way to deal with Ghost type. 80 base power, 100 base accuracy, chance to lower opponent Special Defense. Could probably help with Shauntal. Also gives it a way to dela with other Psychic types, as such Caitlin will be more easy. 

Flash Canon-Same as Shadow Ball just it's Steel and can deal with Rock types. Also useful against Ice types. Could probably take care of N's Vanilluxe and Archeops. 

Others:
Solar Beam-It's powerful, although two turn wait could be a problem. 

Charge Beam-Not that powerful, but can raise your Special Attack to be more powerful.

I used Sigilyph with the four moves above and it worked out great for me. 

Emboar:
Wild Charge-For sure a must. It lets it deal with Water types and Flying types. 

Low Sweep-STAB bonus. Lowers the opponent Speed each time I think. Can be useful against Grimsley.

Flame Charge-STAB bonus. Increase your Speed each time.

Poison Jab-Good move.

If you don't mind losing Speed or taking recoil:
Head Smash, Flare Blitz, and Hammer Arm, along with Wild Charge.

Escavalier:
X-Scissor-STAB bonus, and overall great. Useful against Grimsley.

Iron Head-STAB bonus, chance to make opponent flinch. Deals with Rock types. 

Poison Jab-Good move.

Aerial Ace-I don't see anything else better than it. Let's you deal with Fighting types at less. 

Egg Move:
Megahorn-Not the best Accuracy but great power, plus STAB makes it even more powerful.

I'm not 100% for Emboar or Escavalier, but Sigilyph's is pretty good, I speak from experience.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Let's see, before challenging them:
> 
> Sigilyph:
> Psychic-90 base power, 100 base accuracy, chance to lower opponent Special Defense, STAB bonus...perfect move for it. Could easily deal with Marshal's pure Fighting team.
> ...



Awesome, thank you.

Definately info I can use.



For Sigilyph I chose Fly over air cutter, though


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Awesome, thank you.
> 
> Definately info I can use.
> 
> ...




I meant Air Slash actually, sorry(Sometimes mixes those two up).


Sigilyph isn't that great with Physical Attacks. I'm sure Air Slash would do more damage. 

Fly has 90 base power, and 95 base accuracy. 15 PP. Two turn attack. 

Air Slash has 75 base power, and 95 base accuracy. 20 PP. Single turn attack, and can cause flinch sometimes. 

Sigilyph's base Attack is 58, where as it's base Special Attack is 103, nearly double. So unless your Sigilyph has a higher Attack then usual, it's best to stick with Special Attack moves.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I meant Air Slash actually, sorry(Sometimes mixes those two up).
> 
> 
> Sigilyph isn't that great with Physical Attacks. I'm sure Air Slash would do more damage.
> ...



Hmm.. Good point.

I'll think about it some more.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

I changed my old posts/new posts icons to Litwick and Lampent. I really love those two guys, so cute, yet badass.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I hate you kinda people damn stallers.



Hit my Pokemon all you want, you ain't bringin' 'em down. 



Scizor said:


> But it's me, Scizor. *criesz*
> 
> But now, a serious question:
> 
> What are the best movesets for Sigilyph, Emboar and Escavalier that are available before you challenge the Elite four? (With best, I mean most coverage)



Emboar wants to be Jolly, have it's DW Ability (Reckless), and have a moveset of Nitro Charge, Flare Blitz, Wild Charge and Head Smash.

Escavalier wants to be Impish, have Shell Armor (since Swarm sucks), and have a moveset of Swords Dance, X-Scissor, Iron Head and a filler move.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2011)

So I just finished the E4 and decided to go onto White Forest, the first trainer I met had all lvl65 Pokes. Fuuuck, my highest is 55.

That's a big jump in levels.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Emboar wants to be Jolly, have it's DW Ability (Reckless), and have a moveset of Nitro Charge, Flare Blitz, Wild Charge and Head Smash.
> 
> Escavalier wants to be Impish, have Shell Armor (since Swarm sucks), and have a moveset of Swords Dance, X-Scissor, Iron Head and a filler move.



Thanks.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 24, 2011)

So here's the current team I'm gonna be using. Keep in mind it's only in-game. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Infernape 
- Acrobatics
- Close Combat
- Fire Blast / Overheat
- Thunderpunch / Earthquake / Grass Knot

Not a fan of Flare blitz, so I'm using Fire Blast. Maxed EVs on atk, 192 on Speed and 64 on SAtk.

Blastoise 
- Surf
- Ice Beam
- Flash Cannon
- Mirror Coat

Haxorus
- Dragon Claw
- Earthquake
- Dragon Dance
- X-Scissor / Brick Break

Galvantula
- Thunder
- Bug Buzz
- Energy Ball
- Filler

Braviary
- Brave Bird
- Superpower
- Crush Claw
- Fly




For the last slot, I need a special sweeper with a broad moveset, for coverage. I'm thinking Reuniclus. Thoughts?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yea... if they made a game that would comprise of all the regions and majority of the pokemon, then holy shit that would be amazing. But gamefreak and nintendo would lose so much money.


How so? For years I seen/heard people online and IRL who would LOVE for them to make a pokemon game like that. If anything, a game with all those features would sell. Big time.



Rhythmic- said:


> For the last slot, I need a special sweeper with a broad moveset, for coverage. I'm thinking Reuniclus. Thoughts?


Hydreigon could work given that its movepool allows you to get some good type coverage. But there's also Alakazam and Gengar who can learn a variety of good special attacks too.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm about to challenge the Elite four.

My current team, without going into detail for now:

Emboar Lv. 68
Sigilyph Lv. 68
Escavalier Lv. 68

I hope they pull through, lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm about to challenge the Elite four.
> 
> My current team, without going into detail for now:
> 
> ...



You're way too overpowered.

Let's hope you've got something to help you out at the end.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm about to challenge the Elite four.
> 
> My current team, without going into detail for now:
> 
> ...


I hope your pokemons' moves have plenty of PP.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> You're way too overpowered.
> 
> Let's hope you've got something to help you out at the end.



Why would I need help if I'm overpowered?



Basilikos said:


> I hope your pokemons' moves have plenty of PP.



they have, lol.



*But an important question:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




How does one check the Nature of the caught Zekrom? (Or does one get another chance to catch Zekrom, if not caught during your confrontation with N?)


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why would I need help if I'm overpowered?



Story reason.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

To my knowledge, you can't check Zekrom's nature until after you beat the game. You can't do it during battle, which sucks.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YfWR438wkg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

It's racist


----------



## DanE (Mar 24, 2011)

Caelus said:


> To my knowledge, you can't check Zekrom's nature until after you beat the game. You can't do it during battle, which sucks.



but if you use a pokemon with synchronize ability, theres 50% chance the nature will be that of the pokemon with the ability


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> but if you use a pokemon with synchronize ability, theres 50% chance the nature will be that of the pokemon with the ability



But you still don't know if you got the right nature though.

Though an easier way to check the nature is catch it, let N beat you and you'll end up in the Pokemon Center. Then you can check the nature and IVs. If they're not to your liking, just reset (assuming you saved in front of Zekrom/Reshiram).


----------



## DanE (Mar 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> But you still don't know if you got the right nature though.
> 
> Though an easier way to check the nature is catch it, let N beat you and you'll end up in the Pokemon Center. Then you can check the nature and IVs. If they're not to your liking, just reset (assuming you saved in front of Zekrom/Reshiram).



that works too hehe.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> How so? For years I seen/heard people online and IRL who would LOVE for them to make a pokemon game like that. If anything, a game with all those features would sell. Big time.
> 
> 
> Hydreigon could work given that its movepool allows you to get some good type coverage. But there's also Alakazam and Gengar who can learn a variety of good special attacks too.



That is how gamefreak makes their money, by making ATLEAST 2 versions per generation. So they make you buy em so you can get all the pokemon, esp if you didn't have wifi or any type of internet connection. Although, I would love it too. I have been talking about it for 5 years, they should make a 3d version, a little more rpg heavy, or even make a MMO, I believe they would really cash in, if they did that.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not like they'd go under as a company if they changed the formula. Please, pokemon is one of the very top highest selling game series of all time. They'd be A-okay if they did it for us.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2011)

It would be cool if they changed it up, but money is money, if they can milk it, they will. No, we don't want that, but that is how the world runs, unfortunately.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That is how gamefreak makes their money, by making ATLEAST 2 versions per generation. So they make you buy em so you can get all the pokemon, esp if you didn't have wifi or any type of internet connection. Although, I would love it too. I have been talking about it for 5 years, they should make a 3d version, a little more rpg heavy, or even make a MMO, I believe they would really cash in, if they did that.


A pokemon MMORPG would likely surpass even World of Warcraft in popularity.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 25, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> But you still don't know if you got the right nature though.
> 
> Though an easier way to check the nature is catch it, let N beat you and you'll end up in the Pokemon Center. Then you can check the nature and IVs. If they're not to your liking, just reset (assuming you saved in front of Zekrom/Reshiram).



Thanks!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thanks!



And an even easier way to do it is to just leave N's Castle, deposit all your Pokemon except for one over-leveled/powered Pokemon (which you have covered already), and then go do it. Zekrom won't be able to faint you while you're trying to catch it, and N will be able to beat you much faster if you only have Zekrom and one other Pokemon in your team.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 25, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> And an even easier way to do it is to just leave N's Castle, deposit all your Pokemon except for one over-leveled/powered Pokemon (which you have covered already), and then go do it. Zekrom won't be able to faint you while you're trying to catch it, and N will be able to beat you much faster if you only have Zekrom and one other Pokemon in your team.



Yes, I figured that out myself 
But thanks 
_______________________________

I've caught an Adamant Zekrom () and I've beaten N and Ghetsis.

My in-game team atm, without going into detail:

*Emboar* Lv. 70
*Sigilyph* Lv. 68 (or 69)
*Escavalier* Lv. 68

Now I'm going to continue EV training my Jolly Axew, and start EV training my Modest Deino. (And after that, my Adamant Zekrom)

But first, hunt 4 Miloticz


----------



## Starrk (Mar 25, 2011)

Ugh, I'm pissed.

My brother caught a shiny Audino _and_ got infected with Pokerus.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2011)

Stark said:


> Ugh, I'm pissed.
> 
> My brother caught a shiny Audino _and_ got infected with Pokerus.



Seriously lucky.

Trade a Poke with him to get the PokeRus too.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 25, 2011)

What a luck... Damn..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 25, 2011)

Hatched a squirtle with 31 IVs in HP, Speed, and SAtk,18 Def, and 23 SDef. Granted the parents' IVs (only the Speed and SAtk IVs were altered) were edited using sav but still, I got lucky. 

I also caught a Hasty Axew with 30 IV in speed (24 in Atk). It's defenses are pitiful though. It's good enough for in-game, too lazy to breed for a better one.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally completed my team.

Samurott lvl 46
Scolipede lvl 41
Krookodile lvl 43
Ferrothorn lvl 41
Lampent lvl 43
Eelectrik lvl 40

Now off to the last gym. Seriously, Krookodile and Ferrothorn are broken as fuck. Give Krookodile a choice scarf and use moxie and your done.

Where do you find a dusk stone?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 25, 2011)

You can find a Dusk Stone in mistralton cave, where you go to catch an Axew. Should also get one from a guy before Victory Road.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 26, 2011)

So I went and changed my date to get the ragecandybar from the lady in icirrus city; her house is only accessible during Winter. Turns out she's actually married to that one weird Team Rocket member we encountered back in GSCHGSS at Cerulean city. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Lemonizer (Mar 26, 2011)

My Team:

Hydreigon lvl. 77
Samurott lvl. 75
Sigilyph lvl. 73
Volcarona lvl. 73
Chandelure lvl. 71
Archeops lvl. 70


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 26, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I just caught Zekrom with my first fucking Pokeball!!!!!



I caught it in a stupid Heal Ball. I'll Never forget that day
I caught both Dialga and Palkia in a Pokeball and Giratina in a great ball.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Yea... if they made a game that would comprise of all the regions and majority of the pokemon, then holy shit that would be amazing. But gamefreak and nintendo would lose so much money.



How would they loose money?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 26, 2011)

These Are the Least Favorite Pok?mons



> Generation I: Marowak, 36.7 percent; Kingler, 35.4 percent; Lickitung, 33.7 percent; Exeggcute, 31.4 percent; Exeggutor, 31.1 percent.
> 
> Generation II: Slugma, 37.1 percent; Shuckle, 35.9 percent; Magcargo, 34.3 percent; Qwilfish, 34 percent; Corsola, 33.9 percent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 26, 2011)

I think the lesser known pokemon are Dunsparce, Stunfisk, and Qwilfish. You don't see them alot.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Any tips on leveling up faster?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Any tips on leveling up faster?



Use the Lucky Egg.


----------



## Psych (Mar 26, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Use the Lucky Egg.



Lucky Egg is boss. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Any tips on leveling up faster?





You can always use the EXP share and have one Pokemon just train wreck everything while the lower level just gets EXP.

Also find shaking grass for Audino, they give a ton of EXP.


----------



## Lookie (Mar 26, 2011)

hi guys is Gen V any good compare to GEN I?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, it's one of the most fun pokemon generations in a while.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I got some eggs to give away. I can't remember what they are as I was doing a lot of breeding the last week or so. They should be some decent pokemon. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hey guys, I got some eggs to give away. I can't remember what they are as I was doing a lot of breeding the last week or so. They should be some decent pokemon. Let me know if you are interested.



What's your friend code? But you can't trade eggs.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2011)

Since when can you not trade eggs? Is this new to Gen V?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Overworld said:


> What's your friend code? But you can't trade eggs.



I believe you can trade eggs over wifi. FC is 1034 0560 2276, what's yours?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Since when can you not trade eggs? Is this new to Gen V?



That's what I heard. I haven't tried yet though...:sweat


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Overworld said:


> That's what I heard. I haven't tried yet though...:sweat



So you want an egg?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2011)

You definitely could in Gen IV, hope they didn't take it away


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Mecha Wolf said:


> So you want an egg?



I'm in the Elite four right now fighting Catilin.


----------



## Lookie (Mar 27, 2011)

i saw a pokemon taking the shape of a icecream in Gen V ... aren't they relating it to animals anymore? or am i generalizing too much.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

You can do it via IR/offline Union Room, but I read you'd need the Nat. dex to do it over Wi-Fi.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Lookie said:


> i saw a pokemon taking the shape of a icecream in Gen V ... aren't they relating it to animals anymore? or am i generalizing too much.



I know... I was like WTF when I saw it. 

That Reminds me, Any body wanna trade me a Vanilluxe for a shiny Axew?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2011)

Lookie said:


> i saw a pokemon taking the shape of a icecream in Gen V ... aren't they relating it to animals anymore? or am i generalizing too much.



The pokemon's first form is so cute. But once it becomes just blatantly ice cream on a cone, I'm like "ehhhh, nah."


----------



## Lookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Caelus said:


> The pokemon's first form is so cute. But once it becomes just blatantly ice cream on a cone, I'm like "ehhhh, nah."



lol yea that aside ... everything else looks awesome ...

nice picture of N by the way ... love the N battle theme song


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Lookie said:


> lol yea that aside ... everything else looks awesome ...
> 
> nice picture of N by the way ... love the N battle theme song



I miss battling N

My friend code is 2709 1218 1980


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I miss battling N
> 
> My friend code is 2709 1218 1980



Alright. I'll meet you online.


----------



## Lookie (Mar 27, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I miss battling N
> 
> My friend code is 2709 1218 1980



lol i get alot when i use to play heartgold and soulsilver ... versing Red is like the most epic battle in the game >.<


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 27, 2011)

Lookie said:


> hi guys is Gen V any good compare to GEN I?


If one takes off their nostalgia glasses I'm convinced they'll find that Gen V is far better than Gen I.



Lookie said:


> i saw a pokemon taking the shape of a icecream in Gen V ... aren't they relating it to animals anymore? or am i generalizing too much.


Depends.

Pokemon don't necessarily have to be based on animal designs. And besides, that ice cream cone pokemon has pretty decent stats. Though its movepool really needs improvement.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 27, 2011)

N: "You are my last friend go and WIN"
Icecream Pokemon appears

I'm sorry but your not changing the world with that thing.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm currently exploring Unova after beating the Elite Four/getting the national dex.

The wild pokémon are awesome!
And the trainers, though beatable, are pretty strong.

Also, I think I'm going to buy Pokémon SoulSilver today. I really look forward to playing through another Pokémon game after Pokémon White. And I'll have two Pokémon versions I'll be playing alongside eachother.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2011)

Caelus said:


> The pokemon's first form is so cute. But once it becomes just blatantly ice cream on a cone, I'm like "ehhhh, nah."



It's snow with icicles hanging from it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm currently exploring Unova after beating the Elite Four/getting the national dex.
> 
> The wild pok?mon are awesome!
> And the trainers, though beatable, are pretty strong.
> ...



It's not the same I want the pokemon to ove in there to but that ain't gonna hapen


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

Overworld said:


> It's not the same I want the pokemon to ove in there to but that ain't gonna hapen



..What do you mean?
_______________________

I bought SoulSilver today =D

But before I play it, I'm going to explore 'after Elite Four' Unova (in White) some more.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to play much Pokemon for some time now.

Bloody exams and assignments coming in the way of important things.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 27, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm not going to be able to play much Pokemon for some time now.
> 
> Bloody exams and assignments coming in the way of important things.



I feel your pain bro.


Zekrom = easiest caught legendary of my life by far.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

I want a Team who is based off of one in the past and they search for Celebi. You stop them with their plans each time you go to every other city like in Black and White. They find it(you don't catch it until after the game) and the time portal sucks them and you into the past. You defeat the Past Leader and the Current leader and win. The teams disappear and you go back to the present. you get the legendary they were after after you beast the elite four.

It was just a thought.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 27, 2011)

Zekrom seems to be the easiest for most to catch. I dunno the catch rate of him and Reshi, but this can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

Their  catch rate is 45 iirc. Even metagross has a lower catch rate.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't get why Kyurem can't learn this if it shows Kyurem min the picture. And it doesn't show it anywhere in the move pool.


----------



## DanE (Mar 27, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I don't get why Kyurem can't learn this if it shows Kyurem min the picture. And it doesn't show it anywhere in the move pool.



because those are exclusive moves for him in pokemon Gray


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> because those are exclusive moves for him in pokemon Gray



Well that sucks


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Their  catch rate is 45 iirc. Even metagross has a lower catch rate.



Beldum was harder to catch then Zekrom

The game was alright. 

Positives:
- Better than R/S thats for sure
- no god damn water pokemon and any surfing. Ironic because I had Samurott with surf lol
- The entire regions pokemon was very unique and probably ranks somewhere in the middle for me.
- TMs were reusable
- excellent graphics
- music was awesome
- no HM slave needed
- Zekrom/Reshiram animation was awesome
- N was pretty cool. TBH, it would have been better if he operated solo. He didn't feel like he was a part of plasma
- Cheron was a good rival. Everything he was involved in was good to see. The only fault would have been the last battle. Should have been higher leveled for that battle.

Negatives:
- story was rushed, seriously there was no reason to be in a town other than for the gym or deal with plasma. In the past games there were small instory events that took place. Like in G/S that house that had you battling all the eveelutions.
- Battling wise the game wasn't challenging. The first gym had you battling at a disavantage which was good, but as the game progressed it was a stomp. 3 pokemon per gym The elite 4 were also pathetic. N was somewhat challenging, and ghetsis was a good battle. But neither compare to Lance or Cynthia.
- victory road was pointless. In the past games it was challenging part of the story. The cave was hard to get through, and the trainers were diverse and skilled. This game it felt like some 3 floor building.
- Plasma was wanked hard
- Bianca
- not enough triple battles


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Around what level should your pokemon be to challenge and defeat the Champion?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

Early to mid 70s. Most of his pokes were lvl 75, with Volcarona being the highest at 77.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 27, 2011)

His Volcarona was fodder to my Chandelure. 

@Fleet Admiral Akainu: I don't know how you could like Cheren but hate Bianca. I hated how Cheren was always tagging along behind me, doing absolutely nothing to really help me, and forcing his way into the N storyline at the end. Bianca, on the other hand, was enjoyable. By that, I mean I enjoyed killing her enthusiasm everytime we fought.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Around what level should your pokemon be to challenge and defeat the Champion?



Mine were around 68-71 when I first beat him.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 27, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Beldum was harder to catch then Zekrom
> 
> The game was alright.
> 
> ...



The game was brilliant. The soundtrack was probably the most awe inspiring soundtrack in the Pokemon series.

More than the triple battles, I liked the Rotation battles. Why didn't they have more of those?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Why the hell is the Champion so powerful this game? I mean, the rest of the elite four have pokemon leved 48. Then, the final battle is up against level 50's. Wtf?


----------



## DanE (Mar 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why the hell is the Champion so powerful this game? I mean, the rest of the elite four have pokemon leved 48. Then, the final battle is up against level 50's. Wtf?



just wait for the rematch


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

Stark said:


> I hated how Cheren was always tagging along behind me, doing absolutely nothing to really help me, and forcing his way into the N storyline at the end.



This is exactly why I hate Cheren. It was like GF was trying to shove him down out throats for the sake of having a third Rival. He had nothing to do with the story at all. Bianca on the other hand at least had a bit of a story to her, with her dad not approving her to go on a journey and all. I love that little animation of her when she tucks her hat when she's embarrased.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> This is exactly why I hate Cheren. It was like GF was trying to shove him down out throats for the sake of having a third Rival. He had nothing to do with the story at all. Bianca on the other hand at least had a bit of a story to her, with her dad not approving her to go on a journey and all. I love that little animation of her when she tucks her hat when she's embarrased.



Cheron kept telling off team Plasma. They had no part in this story


----------



## Kek (Mar 27, 2011)

I liked Cheren as a rival much more than Bianca, although neither of them really opposed you - they were just your friends you battled with a bunch of times. Though both of them had their theme. Bianca's was growing as a person through Pokemon as friends, and Cheren's was learning that battle strength isn't the only important part of a Pokemon.


----------



## Corran (Mar 27, 2011)

What the hell is PKRS? One of my pokemon has it when I transfered it from my Pearl game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

It's an illness called . It doubles the EV points you obtain from battling.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 27, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I don't get why Kyurem can't learn this if it shows Kyurem min the picture. And it doesn't show it anywhere in the move pool.


I take it that via hacking they just so happened to find out these two moves even exist in the game coding.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Beldum was harder to catch then Zekrom
> 
> The game was alright.
> 
> ...


What was wrong with Bianca? 



Rhythmic- said:


> I love that little animation of her when she tucks her hat when she's embarrased.


Same here. pek


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 27, 2011)

Friends complaining about how WIFI battles don't have an option to up your pokemon to lv.100, and how you can only send out three pokemon in singles. (Forgetting the no rules option, but yet they still have to level up their pokemon.)

Hope it gets fixed in Gray, not because I want it myself, but so my friends can finally be quiet about it. Platinum added the Battle Frontier and that WIFI club thing right? Surely they can give people that lv.100 option.


I just want a focus punch tutor...




Rhythmic- said:


> Bianca on the other hand at least had a bit of a story to her, with her dad not approving her to go on a journey and all.I love that little animation of her when she tucks her hat when she's embarrased.



Yes. That was adorable...

The theme that plays, usually with her but Cheren has had it play for him too, really helped me sympathize with Bianca, that and the fact N and Ghetsis badmouth her at so many points.

Cheren, sort of felt like he was a bit of a dick.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Still got some mystery eggs too lazy to hatch. Does anyone want one?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2011)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Still got some mystery eggs too lazy to hatch. Does anyone want one?


Nope.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> What was wrong with Bianca?



Yeah wth, she's adorable damn it!


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2011)

The Elite Four are easy because you fight two much stronger people after. Then afterwards, they always have a full team of 6 and are probably much tougher. If you aren't prepared for the last guys strongest pokemon (don't wanna say anything for slow people), you'll be in trouble.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn, wonder what they gonna do til gen 6? since they aren't gonna have a 3rd game, pokemon grey.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, wonder what they gonna do til gen 6? since they aren't gonna have a 3rd game, pokemon grey.



Hoenn remakes?


Since Pal Park doesn't exist in Gen V, and the DSi/DSi XL/3DS doesn't have a GBA slot.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, wonder what they gonna do til gen 6? since they aren't gonna have a 3rd game, pokemon grey.



How do you know?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2011)

Finished transferring my pokemon from Soul Silver to White. The mini-game aspect is much more easier and fun than the Pal Park feature we had to suffer through, plus there's no limit to how many pokemon you can transfer in a day. 

I'm going to start moving all my pokemon from Platinum and Diamond sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## DanE (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys do you think the sprites in this game are so close because in pokemon Gray it would have some type of 3D feature


----------



## Starrk (Mar 28, 2011)

I had a thought about Cheren's presence before you chase N into his castle. Remember how he claimed he had just beaten the Elite 4, and he was really worn out from the difficulty? Truth is he climbed the fence and ran up the steps.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, wonder what they gonna do til gen 6? since they aren't gonna have a 3rd game, pokemon grey.



Sure they are. They always have a third game. Why would they even think not to make one when they make so much money from it? Plus there is a lot of stuff that wasn't included in Black and White that will probably be added to the third game.

It may not be called Grey like popular believe has it, but there most certainly will be a third game.

Only way there wont be is if some strange alignment of the planets causes Game Freak to freak out and for no reason at all decides not to make a game that gives them money. 

I'd say the odds are more towards there being a third game.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe I was wrong, was just reading something from an interview from Mana Ibe.



> _Pokémon _is a video game series known for rehashing its games  with several editions. Not only are two paired cartridges launched at a  time, but a third always makes its way to market as a revamped follow-up  a short time later.
> According to a Meristation interview of Mana Ibe at the official _Pokémon Black_ and _White Versions_ European presentation, no third "Grey" title will follow _Black _and _White_.
> When asked if a hypothetical "Grey" edition was in the works, Mana Ibe replied "No, not at all. We finished this round [of _Pokémon _games] with _Black _and _White Version_."
> If this is true, Nintendo and GameFreak are likely leaving the DS  behind, as this is the first time such a title hasn't been delivered. As  such, it is likely that the developer and publisher will move on and  concentrate on creating a new _Pokémon _experience for the Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2011)

Caelus said:


> The Elite Four are easy because you fight two much stronger people after. Then afterwards, they always have a full team of 6 and are probably much tougher. If you aren't prepared for the last guys strongest pokemon (don't wanna say anything for slow people), you'll be in trouble.


Yep, Ghetsis is pretty strong unless your team is way over leveled.

I'm looking at you, Scizor. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn, wonder what they gonna do til gen 6? since they aren't gonna have a 3rd game, pokemon grey.


I'd be shocked if there is no pokemon gray to be released. 

Kyurem needs and explanation and those two moves someone linked earlier hint that Kyurem probably gets them via level up in an upcoming gray version.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Maybe I was wrong, was just reading something from an interview from Mana Ibe.


Link?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Edit: 2nd link


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 28, 2011)

They'll probably change their mind somewhere down the line. I don't mind the thought of Game Freak possibly already planning for next gen., but there's still a bit of content they can add to B/W. They can elaborate more on the Dragon trio's history for one. Was really looking forward to how they can add Kyurem into the mix. Maybe Ghetsis being the one who acquires it or something. They have so many options to extend that part of the story.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 28, 2011)

They are trolling. For them not to make one is just ridiculous. Every generation had 3 games to it. 

If there is no third game then they should have added certain things to Black and White, such as rematches, especially for Gym leaders. Plus there is so much more potential that they can do with Plasma. 

That article was brought up a while ago, and people don't seem to buy it. They take it as if Game Freak is just saying these things so people will buy Black and White and not just wait for the third game. 

If generation 6 comes out or a remake of whatever comes out before the third game, then at that point I'll believe there's no 3rd game for the 5th generation. 

No third game is just too hard to swallow.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Yep, Ghetsis is pretty strong unless your team is way over leveled.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Scizor.



haha, guilty as charged.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> They are trolling. For them not to make one is just ridiculous. Every generation had 3 games to it.
> 
> If there is no third game then they should have added certain things to Black and White, such as rematches, especially for Gym leaders. Plus there is so much more potential that they can do with Plasma.
> 
> ...


I agree.

There's too much potential left in B/W and stuff about Kyurem and other legendaries that needs to be explained. I'm convinced that Nintendo and Game Freak are just trolling so that people feel forced to buy B/W and not wait on a third game. This also gets them to get more sales and thus more money.

They would be crazy not to make gray version since like B/W it too would sell millions.


----------



## ElementX (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, there will be a third version.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 28, 2011)

Everyone and their grandmother knew there would be. I mean, the mascots are part of a trio, and they are colored Black, White, and Grey.


----------



## Psych (Mar 28, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Yeah, there will be a third version.



Here's hoping they do. And more hoping that it will be in 3D.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Psych said:


> Here's hoping they do. And more hoping that it will be in 3D.



Here's to hoping it is on the Wii.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Yeah, there will be a third version.


This link from that site has some more information about the issue too:



So yeah, just like I thought, there WILL be a third game. It's the only answer that makes any sense.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Here's to hoping it is on the Wii.



Why would you want it on the Wii?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2011)

A read 3d rpg for pokemon? something I have been waiting for forever?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 28, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> What was wrong with Bianca?



Wasted potential. She was a strong trainer that with just enough motivational would have handed Cheron his ass.

Another thing I didn't like about the story was the lack of far traveling. It was so straight forward when moving through the map.

Its amazing how every fault I find with this game, Johto had it perfect. Its a shame it had my least favourite set of pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

I caught a Jolly Absol yesterday =)

And today I FINALLY caught an Adamant Altaria<333


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 28, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Finished transferring my pokemon from Soul Silver to White. The mini-game aspect is much more easier and fun than the Pal Park feature we had to suffer through, plus there's no limit to how many pokemon you can transfer in a day.
> 
> I'm going to start moving all my pokemon from Platinum and Diamond sometime today or tomorrow.



Damn, how did you guys level up fast enough to defeat the Elite Four and champion?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Damn, how did you guys level up fast enough to defeat the Elite Four and champion?



Audinos, man. Audinos.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 28, 2011)

Pokemon Breakout for the special Eeveeutions for Global Link and Dream World.

You have to sign up with them, and play the breakout game. Sucks, because I hate Breakout...


----------



## Psych (Mar 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Audinos, man. Audinos.



Wheres the best place find to find shaking grass for them? I have come across 2 shaking grass throughout gameplay. It seems that its hard to find :/


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 28, 2011)

Every time you enter a route, you get a chance of shaking grass to happen, just, don't spend your time trying to find it while inside the long grass.

You're best bet is to run, or cycle, alongside the grass, when you hear the grass rustling, and when you see it rustle, go to it.

Word of advice, carry basic repels, and if you see a space, put it on. Unless you want to risk your luck of going towards the grass and wind up fighting a wild pokemon one space away, like I have.


----------



## ElementX (Mar 28, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Wasted potential. She was a strong trainer that with just enough motivational would have handed Cheron his ass.
> 
> Another thing I didn't like about the story was the lack of far traveling. It was so straight forward when moving through the map.
> 
> Its amazing how every fault I find with this game, Johto had it perfect. Its a shame it had my least favourite set of pokemon.



I kinda agree about Bianca. I kept getting frustrated with her low self esteem. Not that it was a bad character trait, I liked her character, but I felt that the game should have did more to confirm the fact that she didn't suck like she thought she did. The way she kept downing herself made it seem as if she was gonna grow into a strong trainer and realize her talent... but it never happened, she was just like I suck, and everyone else was like yeah pretty much. This despite the fact that there was really no proof to her sucking...

Like I said, I like her, just wish the game would have done more with her character.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 28, 2011)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Still got some mystery eggs too lazy to hatch. Does anyone want one?



I do, I'm ready.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, you can play a game on Pokemon.com in order to receive one of the seven Eeveelutions with their DW ability. You'll be able to receive it by linking up your Pokemon.com account (after having completed the game and choosing your Eeveelution (which depends on you performance in the game)) with your Pokemon Global Link account (when it's up and running).



I got myself Vaporeon after a couple of tries. I had gotten Flareon and Jolteon before. I wanted either Vaporeon or Espeon, so I'm glad now. You can play the game as many times as you want, but once you make your final decision of choosing your Eeveelution you can't go back and change your choice.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 28, 2011)

I mentioned it earlier, but no one seemed to care.

I got Jolteon. I don't care which one I get, as long as it's female when I catch it, I'm fine with whatever.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 29, 2011)

My brother got a new DS so now I can use the poke tranfe system without going to school for it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Stupid Day-Care couple. After all these years, they still have no idea how the egg gets there.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 29, 2011)

Speaking of Day-Care, I loved how in HG/SS they kept in the Pokegear Phone from the first adaptation. And in D/P/PL, there was an application for the Pokétch to check for eggs as well.


Does this current gen really have nothing in the way of checking for eggs while you're away? Cause that really feels like a bit of a letdown.


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2011)

^I miss the poketech in this game. It was sooooo handy in D/P. Didn't have to go back and forth for an egg and could also track number of steps so I knew how long it would be before it hatches.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 29, 2011)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Stupid Day-Care couple. After all these years, they still have no idea how the egg gets there.



"We have no idea how it got there." 
"Of course we do, honey." 
"Silence woman!"


----------



## Escargon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Lol at peoples avatara and stuffs.

Theres no new evos for old pokemons in this game?*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 29, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Speaking of Day-Care, I loved how in HG/SS they kept in the Pokegear Phone from the first adaptation. And in D/P/PL, there was an application for the Pokétch to check for eggs as well.
> 
> 
> Does this current gen really have nothing in the way of checking for eggs while you're away? Cause that really feels like a bit of a letdown.



To my knowledge, you only know you have an egg when you past the daycare, the old man will tell you to come over to him or something. But other then that there's nothing. 

I think it would have been interesting if they had the old man tell you to come over even if you were no where nearby. You're just walking/running/biking, and all of a sudden "Hey *Enter name* come over here quickly". Then you become paranoid and feel like someone is always watching you. You then turn to drug and alcohol, eventually you have to sell your Pokemon for drugs, Bianca and Cheren try to give you an intervention but it never works. You then live under one of the bridges and attack anyone who comes by you, thus giving the bridges something else to be used for other then visual for the most part. 



Escargon said:


> *Lol at peoples avatara and stuffs.
> 
> Theres no new evos for old pokemons in this game?*



No there's not. This are all new Pokemon with no connection with past Pokemon, although there's a handful that could have worked. Who knows, maybe 6th gen will introduce a discovery that some of these Pokemon do in fact evolve/evolved from past Pokemon.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Speaking of Day-Care, I loved how in HG/SS they kept in the Pokegear Phone from the first adaptation. And in D/P/PL, there was an application for the Pok?tch to check for eggs as well.
> 
> 
> Does this current gen really have nothing in the way of checking for eggs while you're away? Cause that really feels like a bit of a letdown.


Yeah, I missed how they would call you when an egg had appeared. It was a very convenient feature.



Stark said:


> "We have no idea how it got there."
> "Of course we do, honey."
> "Silence woman!"


Pretty much this.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 29, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> No there's not. This are all new Pokemon with no connection with past Pokemon, although there's a handful that could have worked. Who knows, maybe 6th gen will introduce a discovery that some of these Pokemon do in fact evolve/evolved from past Pokemon.



Luvdisc and Alomomola Gamefreak... MAKE IT WORK!!!


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2011)

Only using Daycare to quick level some mons for some dex entires, like the fossils.

Don't need no fancy schmancy egg moves to beat down everyone, plus I get 31 IVs all the time.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Luvdisc and Alomomola Gamefreak... MAKE IT WORK!!!



So many thought it...so many trolled. 



Anyways I finished with my Bug team a few days ago. I only played up till beating Ghetsis since I didn't really want to do everything else especially since I plan to do this 16 more times with the other types. 

My ending team was:
Leavanny, Scolipede, Crustle, Karrablast, Shelmet, and Durant. Don't really remember for sure what Attacks and that they had but whatever. 

Shelmet was rather useless to me though, not that great Attack, Special Attack, Speed...the Defense and Special Defense wasn't even that great, HP didn't even matter at that point. Probably would have been better as an Accelgor but I didn't have that option. Everyone else was rather useful, Karrablast would have been better as Escavalier but it was still useful. Durant was awesome...shame it's available so late in the game. Leavanny, Scolipede, and Crustle were awesome too, Durant was better but these three were doing great for me prior to getting Durant.

I'm currently doing Dark types. So far I have:
Liepard level 25 I think
Ability-Limber
Nature-Hasty or Naive I think
Moves:
Assist
Fury Swipes
Pursuit
Fake Out

I plan on getting:
Krookodile
Scrafty
Bisharp
Mandibuss
Hydreigon

I would like Zoroark in replace of Krookodile since I used Krookodile in White but I can't get Zoroark or Zorua for that matter. 

At the moment I'm at Castelia City, so I'll be getting Sandile and Scraggy soon.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 29, 2011)

Done EV training my Jolly Axew.

Time to level it up and create a beast haxorus


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2011)

Killer That's a really awesome I think, I just wouldnt have the patience to do all of em haha.
Do you keep all your final teams before you beat the game?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> Killer That's a really awesome I think, I just wouldnt have the patience to do all of em haha.
> Do you keep all your final teams before you beat the game?



It only took me a week for the Bug, and probably will be the same for the rest. 

Once I beat the game I start a new one so my team is gone. If I were able to trade to my White then I may just trade them there but I can't so they have to deal with being killed and forgotten.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, those Lv. 50 Audinos (route 14) give out some serious Exp. (8000+ when holding a lucky egg).


----------



## Saturday (Mar 29, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Pokemon Breakout for the special Eeveeutions for Global Link and Dream World.
> 
> You have to sign up with them, and play the breakout game. Sucks, because I hate Breakout...



I can't figure out how you pick it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 29, 2011)

When I first saw Roggenrola I thought of a fannny.....


----------



## Scizor (Mar 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Wow, those Lv. 50 Audinos (route 14) give out some serious Exp. (8000+ when holding a lucky egg).



I think the exp. given by Audino depends on the level your pok?mon is at though..

As my Axew gained 8000+ for defeating an Audino (while holding a lucky egg) when he was around Lv. 33, but now he, now a Haxorus Lv.60, gains around 4400 for defeating an Audino (while holding a lucky egg).

But ah well, 4400ish is still a lot.


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Scizor you think next week we can have a battle


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

Anyone here know how to get over the 40 and above Exp lag? I am trying to go challenge the elite four but to my horribly sad life..My Pokemon is slowing down 

Also I miss Poketech too, I need to know how many steps it takes to hatch my egg so I won't waste a whole day running around not knowing...


----------



## Scizor (Mar 29, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Hey Scizor you think next week we can have a battle



If I can somehow get my DS online, then sure.

I kinda gave up on getting it online after almost getting it online last time.

The problem is still the WEP key setting >.<


----------



## DanE (Mar 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> If I can somehow get my DS online, then sure.
> 
> I kinda gave up on getting it online after almost getting it online last time.
> 
> The problem is still the WEP key setting >.<



wep key huh, let me check my connection to see if I can help ya out


----------



## Starrk (Mar 29, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Also I miss Poketech too, I need to know how many steps it takes to hatch my egg so I won't waste a whole day running around not knowing...



I just hop on Skyarrow bridge and ride between Castelia City & Pinwheel Forest until it hatches.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It only took me a week for the Bug, and probably will be the same for the rest.
> 
> Once I beat the game I start a new one so my team is gone. If I were able to trade to my White then I may just trade them there but I can't so they have to deal with being killed and forgotten.



Hah there's no way I'd do that
I'd make sure to save my precious teams


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Anyone here know how to get over the 40 and above Exp lag? I am trying to go challenge the elite four but to my horribly sad life..My Pokemon is slowing down



I am having the same problem...


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am having the same problem...



 Its okay..Someone how we'll make it to fifty some how


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Its okay..Someone how we'll make it to fifty some how



My highest level pokemon is 52[Thundurus]. I cannot even defeat two Elite four...


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

Well damn, I got lucky my highest level is my Scrafty 50 with a lucky egg and PKRS 

And you caught that -bleep-  Lucky!!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Well damn, I got lucky my highest level is my Scrafty 50 with a lucky egg and PKRS
> 
> And you caught that -bleep-  Lucky!!



I have both Pokemon White and Black[so when I finally beat the elite four and such I can trade to get one of my fav. pokemon Landlos]. I caught both Thundurus and Tornadus in the master balls you recieve after beating the 8th gym. I decided to do that since they are the only roaming pokemon and tracking them is a bitch and I hate roamings.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

I have White and he moves everytime I fly to a Pokemon Center..No joke!! I went to Route 11 and then he was back at Route 5


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I have White and he moves everytime I fly to a Pokemon Center..No joke!! I went to Route 11 and then he was back at Route 5



Its so friggin hard to track him since you have to go into those thingies to see the weather.


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep I miss my Pokegear because it had a tracker 

But other then that...Is it okay to use quick ball? Because that what I am doing everytime I see him is just throw that the first time I see him


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2011)

Anybody know when the full english version of pokesav for B/W will be out? And on that same note, a properly working english rom? I already have legal copies of B/W I bought from Best Buy but I want to be able to get any pokemon I want.



Stark said:


> I just hop on Skyarrow bridge and ride between Castelia City & Pinwheel Forest until it hatches.


I do that too.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My highest level pokemon is 52[Thundurus]. I cannot even defeat two Elite four...


Is this your first time fighting the elite four where their levels are 48-50 or is it the second time when they are around level 70?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

^This is my first time.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^This is my first time.


Hmm...the first time isn't too bad and my team was in their mid to high 40s when I won.

Post your team up, please.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Hmm...the first time isn't too bad and my team was in their mid to high 40s when I won.
> 
> Post your team up, please.



Pokemon Black Team:

[I don't have my DS on me so I am taking a guess, but I think its accurate]:


Lv 52 Thundurus
Lv 51 Emboar
Lv 44 Excadrill
Lv 42 Durant
And two others

Pokemon White:

Lv 49 Seperior
Lv 45 Victini
Lv 47 Cobalion
Lv 42 Virizion
Lv 44 Terrakion
Lv 41 Tornadus


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 29, 2011)

Keiichi and Hiruzen, you just gotta keep fighting Audinos while holding Lucky Egg. Not much else you can do. 

Another one, albeit a little slower is fighting Terrakion over and over. With this trick you won't have to focus much on the game, and be able to multitask. I understand waiting for the grass to start shaking can be boring.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Pokemon Black Team:
> 
> [I don't have my DS on me so I am taking a guess, but I think its accurate]:
> 
> ...


I don't know who the other two team members are in your Black version. But as long as your team members have movesets with strong STAB moves and some other moves for type coverage and/or stat boosters you should be able to win. Just use attacks and types that are strong against a particular E4 member's team.

Be sure to have a bunch of full restores and revives to use as needed.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

^Even the Champion?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, the tactics I recommended are ones you should have been using throughout the entire game. It doesn't matter who you're fighting. Striking opposing pokemon with attacks they take super effective damage from should be common knowledge.

What exactly gives you trouble against the E4?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 29, 2011)

Anybody want to clone a reshiam and a tornadus and trade me them for something?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

Right now I have just been training, if I bought some medicine then maybe I could pull off a win?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 29, 2011)

Apparently, Death-kun has a lot more patience than I did with Thundurus.


I finally just transferred over a Wobbuffet to keep it from leaving. lol


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Apparently, Death-kun has a lot more patience than I did with Thundurus.
> 
> 
> I finally just transferred over a Wobbuffet to keep it from leaving. lol


You could have just used the master ball.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 29, 2011)

True, but mildly pointless when I had already got it down to 1hp.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2011)

Super Fang + False Swipe + Thunderwave = insta catch for roaming wind waker god


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2011)

Altaria cant learn Outrage in Black/White, can he? >.<

If indeed not, then what would be a good move to replace it?

Moves:
Dragon dance
Earthquake
Fire Blast
Outrage<--which move can best replace this move? (If Altaria indeed cant learn Outrage in Black/White)

Preferably not an eggmove, too. >.<


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2011)

I wanted my Deino to know Dark Pulse, but I don't have the TM in the other games to teach to an Ekans/Arbok/Seviper and xfer over and breed. Guess Crunch will have to do for Dark STAB.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Apparently, Death-kun has a lot more patience than I did with Thundurus.
> 
> 
> I finally just transferred over a Wobbuffet to keep it from leaving. lol



That I do. 



Basilikos said:


> You could have just used the master ball.



I hate using Master Balls on anything.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I hate using Master Balls on anything.



I hate roaming Pokemon.


----------



## DanE (Mar 30, 2011)

I dont know why you guys dont use master balls they are cool like on Cresselia which is pink, I usually caught pokemon on the pokeball that fits them.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

My Dark Team so far:

I just defeated Elesa using just Krokorok...I love it so much.

Liepard Level 28 Female
Item-BlackGlasses
Ability-Limber
Nature-Hasty
Moves:
Attract
Echoed Voice
Hone Claws
Pursuit

Stats:
HP-81
Attack-59
Defense-36
Special Attack-56
Special Defense-34
Speed-82

Attract+Hone Claws+Physical Attack seems like a good combo(At less in-game). So long as I'm facing males(Since Liepard is a female) not much threat for me. 

Scraggy Level 27 Male
Item-Eviolite
Ability-Shed Skin
Nature-Quiet
Moves:
Rock Tomb
Faint Attack
Headbutt
Brick Break

Stats:
HP-64
Attack-50
Defense-47
Special Attack-33
Special Defense-49
Speed-33

Just realized Quiet Nature isn't the greatest for Scraggy...I guess I thought the Speed was increased and Special Attack was decreased but it's the other way around, oh well it still has been doing pretty good for me. 

Krokorok Level 30 Female
Item-Scope Lens
Ability-Moxie
Nature-Hardy
Moves:
Rock Tomb
Retaliate
Dig
Crunch

Stats:
HP-77
Attack-58
Defense-32
Special Attack-34
Special Defense-32
Speed-57

Sandile, Krokorok, and Krookodile > All other 5th generation Pokemon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Rufflet, why do you have to be so difficult with your egg laying?


----------



## Psych (Mar 30, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You play all four levels, then you "Pick".
> 
> The more orbs of a type you get, the higher the chance you get it at the end when you complete the game.
> 
> ...



Just done playing the event and got a Jolteon. Aimed to get it. I hope that the Dream World/Global Link opens soon I really want to see how it works (when using it).


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 30, 2011)

Stark said:


> I hate roaming Pokemon.


Same.


----------



## Katzuki (Mar 30, 2011)

I just caught Tornadus with a Quick ball. It took several tries as I had to lower it's HP first but I prefer that rather than using a Master Ball.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2011)

By the way Killer, if you want zorua I can breed you one.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> By the way Killer, if you want zorua I can breed you one.



Thanks but I don't have any way to trade. I can't access Wi-Fi.

Why couldn't they just make Zorua and/or Zoroark obtainable in-game without the need of events/trading. 

Riley should have randomly appeared and give you a Zorua egg


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2011)

lol Death.
Oh and gotcha Killer. 
That sucks yo.


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 30, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> You play all four levels, then you "Pick".
> 
> The more orbs of a type you get, the higher the chance you get it at the end when you complete the game.
> 
> They chose Jolteon for me, because that was the orbs I gathered the most of. (And I really didn't care, I just want it to be female when I get it.)


All event dream world pokemon such as this are male only like for the Japanese version.


----------



## DanE (Mar 30, 2011)

Well im gonna start training my Archeops

name:Archeops
move 1: Acrobatics
move 2: Uturn
move 3: Stone Edge / Head Smash 
move 4: Earthquake
item: Flight Jewel
nature: Jolly
 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe

this is a nice set I found in smogon


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 30, 2011)

Got a Jolteon, which is what I was going for. I figured the orbs influences which one you'll get, so I ignored all the leafeon ones haha. There was a shit-load of those green orbs in the last round too.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Altaria cant learn Outrage in Black/White, can he? >.<
> 
> If indeed not, then what would be a good move to replace it?
> 
> ...



^Anyone?


----------



## Mαri (Mar 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ^Anyone?



Dragon Claw should be fine.


----------



## DanE (Mar 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Altaria cant learn Outrage in Black/White, can he? >.<
> 
> If indeed not, then what would be a good move to replace it?
> 
> ...



yeah dragon claw would be the obvious choice, you could go with dragon rush if you want but its an egg move.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Dragon Claw should be fine.





Spiderman said:


> yeah dragon claw would be the obvious choice, you could go with dragon rush if you want but its an egg move.



Thanks!


----------



## Masurao (Mar 30, 2011)

So I heard Blaziken has been banned from OU. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 30, 2011)

Smogon loves them some 'Nape.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2011)

Masurao said:


> So I heard Blaziken has been banned from OU. How the hell did that happen?



His dreamworld ability boosts his speed each level, probably why.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Mar 30, 2011)

And Excadrill isn't banned? Lol, what a joke.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2011)

RPG Maker said:


> All event dream world pokemon such as this are male only like for the Japanese version.



N-No way!!! I know Eevee and it's eeveelutions are 87.5% male but come on!!! Give me a break!!!

I really want to breed them! Should've told me that BEFORE I selected it!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 30, 2011)

RPG Maker said:


> All event dream world pokemon such as this are male only like for the Japanese version.



Is it 100% official though? I've looked up on as much forums as I can find and I'm getting mixed answers. Like above, I really want to be able to breed for the specific IVs and Natures I want.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2011)

Excadrill is weather dependent and becomes useless as soon as Sandstorm goes away. Considering the metagame right now is situated around weather, you can't always be hoping that Sandstorm will stick around forever. Besides, Excadrill has a lot of things that can come in and kill it. Technician Life Orb Hitmontop with Mach Punch OHKOs it, all Conkeldurr OHKO it with Mach Punch, Breloom either uses Mach Punch or SubPunches it into oblivion, most anything with Aqua Jet OHKOs or 2KOs it, and so on. Excadrill is only a monster in the Sand. Once he's out, he's slower than most anything that's worth noting and gets taken down rather quickly. Excadrill can't run Life Orb either because he needs to use the Air Balloon to protect itself from Earthquakes from other Excadrill. At that point, you need to hope you win the speed tie (because all Excadrill will be at the exact same speed with Jolly nature, 31 Speed IVs, 252 Speed EVs and Sandstorm up) and OHKO the opponent's Excadrill with Brick Break.



Masurao said:


> So I heard Blaziken has been banned from OU. How the hell did that happen?



This made hell come forth on GFAQs lol.

It's because Speed Boost makes him way too broken. Just because of that ability we can already assume that whenever we're properly facing off against him he'll be at +2 in both Attack and Speed. Not to mention that Hi Jump Kick got a major boost this gen, which makes him have a ridiculously overpowered STAB move. I've never had a problem with DW Blaziken, but that's because I mostly use rain teams, in which I always OHKO the thing with one of my Swift Swimmers before it gets too fast. But otherwise, Blaziken is a major force to be reckoned with, enough to overcentralize the metagame into making teams like before Garchomp was banned, which looked like this:

Garchomp
Garchomp counter
Garchomp counter counter
Garchomp counter counter counter
filler (another counter usually)
filler (another counter usually)

With DW Blaziken running around, teams would've started looking like this again. This time though, unlike with Garchomp, they decided to ban the chicken quick before it was allowed to run rampant for too long. I could explain more about its movesets and what makes it so devastating, but you can just read this and I can save myself some time:





Drunkenwhale said:


> N-No way!!! I know Eevee and it's eeveelutions are 87.5% male but come on!!! Give me a break!!!
> 
> I really want to breed them! Should've told me that BEFORE I selected it!



It's true, all the event DW Eeveelutions are 100% male.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2011)

Fuck you guys.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

I have two Pansear eggs, an Two zorua and a tepig egg, any boby want? I'll trade for a Vullaby, Panpour, Snivy, and Tornadus. I can Make Tepig eggs Galore.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I had to go and use a hotmail alias to sign up again, and go through that crap of having to sign up and play that stupid game again... This time I got my Espeon.

I have both versions, I can do that can't I?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Thanks guys, I had to go and use a hotmail alias to sign up again, and go through that crap of having to sign up and play that stupid game again... This time I got my Espeon.
> 
> I have both versions, I can do that can't I?



Yup, you're perfectly able to do that. :3


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I have two Pansear eggs, an Two zorua and a tepig egg, any boby want? I'll trade for a Vullaby, Panpour, Snivy, and Tornadus.



Can I have tepig? I have a vullaby


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> Can I have tepig? I have a vullaby



Friend Code then I can do it.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oops sorry.
It's 5457 8702 4809


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 30, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> Oops sorry.
> It's 5457 8702 4809



I don't know why but I had to reset my friend code but here it is:

0561 6715 2474


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2011)

K enterin the room now


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 31, 2011)

Masurao said:


> So I heard Blaziken has been banned from OU. How the hell did that happen?


Speed Boost, impressive movepool to really hinder the effectiveness of its checks, and extremely powerful STAB attacks.

It's like Salamence and Garchomp all over again.



Drunkenwhale said:


> Fuck you guys.


Them be fighting words, son.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> It's like Salamence and Garchomp all over again.



Salamence wishes it was as good as Garchomp.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 31, 2011)

I made two awesome discoveries in Pokémon white today:

1. When a Pokémon send over from Pearl/Diamond/etc. via Poképark evolves in White/Black, it's BOLDED name changes to its evolved form's name with only a capitalized first letter.

2. Pokémon who already gain boosted Exp. (pokémon received from other trainers) get their already boosted Exp. doubled using lucky egg. (My Gible just received 10000+ points from an Audino, lol.)

I know these things are known, but they are new to me. And I love these two facts.

Also, after playing Pokémon Pearl again today (to catch a Jolly Gible), I really noticed how fast paced White is in comparison o_o


----------



## Starrk (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm leveling a Metang, Lairon, and Deino at the moment.

The rage I feel towards Audino would make Giovanni sick.


----------



## DanE (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey I did that event when you get an evee evolution, but how do I actually obtain it now


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 31, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Also, after playing Pok?mon Pearl again today (to catch a Jolly Gible), I really noticed how fast paced White is in comparison o_o


You ain't lyin'. 

Playing through LeafGreen (shortest path to a Timid Mewtwo), and the shit's so slow it's driving me bonkers. And I don't understand this fixation you lot have on the Vs. Seeker, shit's frustrating. And, and... finite TMs!!!

Gen 5 has spoiled me, so badly.


----------



## RPG Maker (Mar 31, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Hey I did that event when you get an evee evolution, but how do I actually obtain it now


You will have to wait for when the Global Link to open up whenever this spring. No set date yet.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> You ain't lyin'.
> 
> Playing through LeafGreen (shortest path to a Timid Mewtwo), and the shit's so slow it's driving me bonkers. And I don't understand this fixation you lot have on the Vs. Seeker, shit's frustrating. And, and... finite TMs!!!
> 
> Gen 5 has spoiled me, so badly.



I know, right.

Though, imo, the non-moving sprites in HG/SS look better than the moving sprites in B/W.

Also, some of the moves' animations in B/W look silly, imo (because some are sped up/cut short)


----------



## Akatora (Mar 31, 2011)

after a couple of days sring Zekrom i finally got the one to keep


Zekrom - #644 (Adamant)
HP: 30 - 31
Att: 28 - 30
Def: 30 - 31
SpA: 28 - 29
SpD: 30 - 31
Speed: 14 - 15


a closer look

Zekrom - #644 (Adamant)
HP: 30
Att: 28
Def: 31
SpA: 28
SpD: 31
Speed: 14

Hp 58 fire


not as awesome as it could have been given the options at first but was quite sure about the attack when it was 185 rather than the maxed 187 anyway


anyway a good one for the collection


----------



## DanE (Mar 31, 2011)

Akatora said:


> after a couple of days sring Zekrom i finally got the one to keep
> 
> 
> Zekrom - #644 (Adamant)
> ...



very nice,

I have Kyurem Timid

HP-0 
Att:15 :/
Def:28 
Spa:30 
Spd:29 
Spee: 31


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 31, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> very nice,
> 
> I have Kyurem Timid
> 
> ...




How is the HP 0??!!


----------



## DanE (Mar 31, 2011)

does are IVs


----------



## Scizor (Apr 1, 2011)

My Gabite just gained 16000 (rounded down) Exp. points from slaying an Audino (while holding lucky egg)
It went from beeing Lv. 24 to beeing Lv. 30 from one battle.

Double boosting ftw


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 1, 2011)

Ah, bonus exp for being traded mixed with the lucky egg? Wow, very very nice!


----------



## Scizor (Apr 1, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Ah, bonus exp for being traded mixed with the lucky egg? Wow, very very nice!



Indeed. =D

Also, I have a question:

Dragon rush or Dragon Claw for Garchomp? (80 attack and more accuracy: dragon claw, or 100 attack and less accuracy: dragon rush?)


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 1, 2011)

Claw has 100% accuracy? And Rush has 80%


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

Chomp should always be using Outrage. :I


----------



## Scizor (Apr 1, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Claw has 100% accuracy? And Rush has 80%



Yes.



Death-kun said:


> Chomp should always be using Outrage. :I



I dissagree. The moveset: Dragon Claw/Rush, Fire fang, Swords dance and earthquake gives it good coverage and doesnt get you 'stuck' in outrage.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I dissagree. The moveset: Dragon Claw/Rush, Fire fang, Swords dance and earthquake gives it good coverage and doesnt get you 'stuck' in outrage.


And the whole confusion at Outrage's conclusion. 

Oh, how nice it would be to have an Own Tempo Dragonite, eschewing Persim berries in favor of something else.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> And the whole confusion at Outrage's conclusion.
> 
> Oh, how nice it would be to have an Own Tempo Dragonite, eschewing Persim berries in favor of something else.



Indeed. =)


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Indeed. =D
> 
> Also, I have a question:
> 
> Dragon rush or Dragon Claw for Garchomp? (80 attack and more accuracy: dragon claw, or 100 attack and less accuracy: dragon rush?)


I would go with Dragon Claw between those two.



Caelus said:


> Claw has 100% accuracy? And Rush has 80%


Dragon Rush has only 75% accuracy.



Death-kun said:


> Chomp should always be using Outrage. :I


This.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 1, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> This.



I dissagree. 
__________________

It's finally winter (another season) in white<3


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I dissagree.


Feel free to do so.

Perhaps though you shall change your mind after you see that even many steel types get 2HKO'd by STAB, Sword Danced/Dragon Danced, Outrages.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Iccirus Town in Winter yields the RageCandyBar chick, a Rare Candy, and something else I can't remember at the moment.

Also, the middle of Twist Mountain is filled with snow, and the guy that hands out random fossils from the previous games is there.


----------



## DanE (Apr 1, 2011)

Man Ive been doing some calculating and Braviary can be a good sweeper if used right.  Just look at this combo if Braviary comes out after one of your pokemon is defeated and uses Retaliate+Sheer Force+ Life orb+STAB=363.09, I know is only one move but still it can OHKO


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Akatora (Apr 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> very nice,
> 
> I have Kyurem Timid
> 
> ...




that's pretty nice indeed


Personally was lucky with my Kyremu aswell though the sad thing was it was on one of the 10/50 captures that was with mb so spend my mb on it :/

Kyuremu - #646 (Modest)
HP: 23
Att: 29
Def: 28
SpA: 24
SpD: 31
Speed: 30

hp fire 56





and for the people who might want to know


no i don't rng i sr only


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 1, 2011)

I am waiting to get a second ds so I can transfer my celebi and get Zorua. Raise him into Zoroack and rape the elite four.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm almost done with the transfering. I just have to take the rest of the HMs of my pokemon in Pearl and transfer them to Whie. Then I have to do that same thing in Soulsilver and finish.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone know where I can check the friendship of my pokemon?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 2, 2011)

Finally got my Mewtwo (Timid), Dragonite (Naughty), and Empoleon (Modest), transferred to White. 

I'm honestly trying to enjoy the _new_ Pokemon, so I'm not going to transfer huge masses from Gen 4. I figure maybe the Zorua/Zoroark event Pokemon, Arceus, and that'll be it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 2, 2011)

There are wild pokemon stronger than the elite four's pokemon

Pathetic


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I prefer beating the Elite 4 by raising the pokemon of the current generation.
Krookodile rocks, I think he was actually based on Sir Crocodile


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I prefer beating the Elite 4 by raising the pokemon of the current generation.
> Krookodile rocks, I think he was actually based on Sir Crocodile



Moxie is SO OP. And if you are against so high ATTACK ppl, Foul Play will wreck their shit up.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL Gary's trollface


----------



## Colderz (Apr 2, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> There are wild pokemon stronger than the elite four's pokemon
> 
> Pathetic



This happened in previous generations if IIRC.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2011)

Just in case people still haven't bought White or Black, Amazon has both copies on sale for $25 for today only.



I decided to pick up White.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a pokemon with Pokerus? 

EDIT: Also, I'm going to try to train a new team within this generation.

My new team lineup + Ability:
Bisharp- Defiant
Elektross- Levitate
Seismitoad - Poison Touch
Chandelure - Flame Body
Reuniclus- Magic Guard

I'm having trouble deciding on my last pokemon type. I'm thinking perhaps an Ice type of some sort.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 2, 2011)

Colderz said:


> This happened in previous generations if IIRC.



nope

The elite four usually have 10 lvls on the strongest wild pokemon around. Route 11 could solo the elite four in unova


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2011)

Rats, I just realize my special surfing Pikachus can't make the trip to my Black and White games 

Well, at least my pokedex is at a robust 545 pokemon now.

I still have a lot to do in the game. I immediately went straight to transferring my pokemon after beating the Elite 4 the first go around. Perhaps, I should go after the rest of the Sages or search for the remaining legendaries


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2011)

Has nintendo updated the onllne feature on the 3ds?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 2, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Anyone know where I can check the friendship of my pokemon?



I think it's in the C-Gear.


----------



## The Max (Apr 2, 2011)

^
 actually a girl in Nacrene city will tell you like in the other game


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Saturday (Apr 3, 2011)

I've already ran into three shinies since I got the game. A pidove, Audino and Tangrowth. Am I just that lucky or are they more common now?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 3, 2011)

You're lucky, the chances are still the same..


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL




greenbeast44 said:


> I've already ran into three shinies since I got the game. A pidove, Audino and Tangrowth. Am I just that lucky or are they more common now?





Why am I not so lucky?!?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't come across any shinies in the wild yet. I did just hatch a shiny charmander though.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 3, 2011)

The Max said:


> ^
> actually a girl in Nacrene city will tell you like in the other game



I thought it was Iccurus.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 3, 2011)

With the C-Gear, there something on it that you can check your friend(s) pokemon


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 3, 2011)

So, has anyone else gone to the dive spots east of Undella Town yet? 

There's an underwater temple there where you can find a bunch of items you can sell to a guy in Undella Town for over 1 million funds.

It's the jackpot I tell you.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 3, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I've already ran into three shinies since I got the game. A pidove, Audino and Tangrowth. Am I just that lucky or are they more common now?



All I have is a shiny Raticate


----------



## Stalin (Apr 3, 2011)

FC:4768-7471-1869 
My username is deathe

ANyone wanna be friends?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2011)

I finished EV training Deino. (Which sucked, as Deino, or at least my Deino, often misses attacks, which screws over my in-game EV gain check through used PP >.<)

Was about to train Deino to Lv. 64, but I decided to start my recently bought SoulSilver first.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 3, 2011)

Look at it's ability. It's a pain in the ass to raise.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Look at it's ability. It's a pain in the ass to raise.



I know the cause, yes 

And I agree 

Luckily its ability changes when it evolves from Zweilous into Hydreigon


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Which Ice Pokemon should I choose for my team:

Beartic, Cyrogenol[sp?], or Vanillite[its final form]?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 3, 2011)

regarding shiny pkmn

I got a pretty odd statistic so far

5 Games 4 random Shinys, every game had it's shiny aside of my most recent game "white" where i have yet to encounter one


Shiny Golem, Shiny Krabby, Shiny Jynx and Shiny Swadloon


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone evaluate my teams[this will be my first time facing the elite four in pokemon B/W]:

Thundurus LV 53

Excadrill LV 45

Emboar LV 52

Basculin LV 46

Boldore LV 47

Egg Containing that Fire/Bug Pokemon


Pokemon Black:

Seperior LV 50

Tornadus LV 42

Durant LV 43

Victini LV 45

Terrakion LV 44

Crygonal LV 31


Any tips?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 3, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> So, has anyone else gone to the dive spots east of Undella Town yet?
> 
> There's an underwater temple there where you can find a bunch of items you can sell to a guy in Undella Town for over 1 million funds.
> 
> It's the jackpot I tell you.



I believe the total amount of relics adds to 1.6-1.7 million P. Sicne I have both versions (finished the ruins on black), that part seems really bothersome.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 3, 2011)

^ The ruins have every Plate scattered at the bottom. But you have a limited amount of steps before you get forced out. There's 4 entrances into this underwater temple, and each puts you at each corner, so you should be able to get them all (plus the aforementioned crap the guy buys) in no time.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 3, 2011)

My new team so far:

Bisharp lvl 57
Reuniclus lvl 54
Eelektross lvl 54
(leveling) Litwick lvl 40

I almost have 70 hours of playing time on this game. So much of it was spent just grinding in the grasslands :/


----------



## Starrk (Apr 3, 2011)

Mαri said:


> I almost have 70 hours of playing time on this game. So much of it was spent just grinding in the grasslands :/



They really rack up when you're focused.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Which Ice Pokemon should I choose for my team:
> 
> Beartic, Cyrogenol[sp?], or Vanillite[its final form]?


I would go with Vanillite personally. Its movepool leaves much to be desired but its stats are pretty solid all around. Especially for in-game purposes.



Utopia Realm said:


> I believe the total amount of relics adds to 1.6-1.7 million P. Sicne I have both versions (finished the ruins on black), that part seems really bothersome.


Yeah, it took me forever to get all the items down there.

Though I felt very hassled during the process of getting all the treasure, oddly enough, I felt very satisfied once I had gotten everything.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Question: When you first go through the elite four, do you face the champion as well?[in game]


----------



## Starrk (Apr 3, 2011)

^No, N has already beaten him, and you have to chase him into his castle and catch Reshiram/Zekrom to use against him.

Then his father comes and you fight him.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Stark said:


> ^No, N has already beaten him, and you have to chase him into his castle and catch Reshiram/Zekrom to use against him.
> 
> Then his father comes and you fight him.



Seriously? Holy cow. So I have been stressing over fighting the elite four for nothing? I thought you fought him as well which seemed stupid to me since he had level 70's while the rest had 48's. 


Well, gonna beat the Elite Four tomorrow.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 3, 2011)

^ You shouldn't spoil it for him. 



Utopia Realm said:


> I believe the total amount of relics adds to 1.6-1.7 million P. Sicne I have both versions (finished the ruins on black), that part seems really bothersome.



The map really helps a ton.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone evaluate my teams[this will be my first time facing the elite four in pokemon B/W]:
> 
> Thundurus LV 53
> 
> ...



How do you have those legendaries before facing the elite four? Also, you might want to add 3-5 lvls on each of your pokes.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 3, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How do you have those legendaries before facing the elite four? Also, you might want to add 3-5 lvls on each of your pokes.



Thundurus and Tornadus you can catch after you have all 8 badges.

And for Terrakion.... it's called trading.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Thundurus and Tornadus you can catch after you have all 8 badges.



Terrakion you can get after fighting Cobalion which you can fight after getting surf. And victini I got from the event.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Seriously? Holy cow. So I have been stressing over fighting the elite four for nothing? I thought you fought him as well which seemed stupid to me since he had level 70's while the rest had 48's.
> 
> 
> Well, gonna beat the Elite Four tomorrow.



Well Ghetsis isnt really a pushover, either..


----------



## Starrk (Apr 4, 2011)

His stupid impossible Hydreigon.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 4, 2011)

I crushed him to a pulp with my Hydreigon.. ^^


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2011)

Stark said:


> His stupid impossible Hydreigon.



Indeed.

Stop hacking Pok?s, Ghetsis


----------



## Starrk (Apr 4, 2011)

I have an Escavalier with 1 point of Atk more than my Metagross. :rofl


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How do you have those legendaries before facing the elite four?



Let's see:
Victini-Can get before facing Elite Four. It could be the very first fifth generation Legendary Pokemon you see. You can only get it via event though. It's in Liberty Island. 

Cobalion-Can get before facing Elite Four. All you need is Surf which you get after beating Cheren from Alder, after you beat the 6th gym. It's in Mistralton cave.

Virizion-Can get before facing Elite Four. After you face Cobalion(Defeat or capture) you can battle Virizion. It's in Pinwheel Forest.

Tornadus-Can get before facing Elite Four. Once you have all the badges you can hunt for it. It's a roaming Pokemon. Only in Black.

Thundurus-Can get before facing Elite Four. Once you have all the badges you can hunt for it. It's a roaming Pokemon. Only in White.

Terrakion-Can get before facing Elite Four. It's in Victory Road.

Reshiram-You get it after the Elite Four, right before you battle N. It's in N's Castle. Only in Black.

Zekrom-You get it after the Elite Four, right before you battle N. It's in N's Castle. Only in White.

Landorus-You can get it after the Elite Four. You need both Tornadus and Thundurus to get it. It's in Abundant Shrine. 

Kyurem-You can get it after the Elite Four. It's in Giant Chasm. 

Kedlo-Event only. Not sure when you can get it. 

Meloetta-Event only. Not sure when you can get it. 

Gensect-Event only. Not sure when you can get it. 

There's also trading as an option. Which offers all possibly Pokemon for you to get.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 4, 2011)

My Dark Team at the moment(I'm just leveling up Zwelious to become Hydreigon, and leveling up Krookodile to level 54):

Krookodile Level 52 Female
Item-BrightPowder
Ability-Moxie
Nature-Hardy
Moves:
Crunch
Dig
Dragon Claw
Rock Slide
Stats:
HP-168
Attack-146
Defense-79
Special Attack-79
Special Defense-78
Speed-125
Has been very useful, although I try not to use it much since I already use it in White. 

Scrafty Level 54 Male
Item-Rocky Helmet
Ability-Shed Skin
Nature-Quiet
Moves:
Crunch
Hi Jump Kick
Poison Jab
Rock Slide
Stats:
HP-137
Attack-123
Defense-145
Special Attack-74
Special Defense-146
Speed-80
Rocky Helmet is great with Scrafty's Defense and Special Defense. Hi Jump Kick is also great...so long as it doesn't miss which it doesn't for the most part. 

Zweilous Level 54 Female
Item-Lucky Egg
Ability-Hustle
Nature-Timid
Moves:
Body Slam
Dragon Pulse
Dragon Rush
Scary Face
Stats:
HP-144
Attack-99
Defense-82
Special Attack-80
Special Defense-88
Speed-91
Haven't really done much with it yet.

Bisharp Level 54 Male
Item-Expert Belt
Ability-Defiant
Nature-Naive
Moves:
Brick Break
Metal Claw
Night Slash
X-Scissor
Stats:
HP-153
Attack-162
Defense-121
Special Attack-84
Special Defense-80
Speed-107
I haven't really done much with it yet as a Bisharp. But it hasn't been too bad so far.

Liepard Level 54 Female
Item-Scope Lens
Ability-Limber
Nature-Hasty
Moves:
Attract
Hone Claws
Night Slash
Shadow Claw
Stats:
HP-153
Attack-118
Defense-66
Special Attack-108
Special Defense-62
Speed-167
Attract + Hone Claws + Night Slash/Shadow Claw + Scope Lens = ...You dead. Scope Lens gives a higher chance of Critical Hits, as do Shadow Claw and Night Slash, so that's +2 to Critical Hit putting my attacks in Stage 3 for Critical Hits, meaning I have 25% chance of getting a Critical Hit. And if I don't get the Critical hit, I also have Hone Claws to boost my Attack(And Accuracy, although that doesn't matter as much unless the opponent spams Double Team or something...). I find it works best when facing males, so Attract can work, but it does well against females too. This one has been very useful for me.

Mandibuzz Level 54 Female
Item-BlackGlasses
Ability-Overcoat
Nature-Naughty
Moves:
Bone Rush
Faint Attack
Fly
Rock Tomb
Stats:
HP-194
Attack-94
Defense-121
Special Attack-77
Special Defense-110
Speed-109
I haven't really done much with it yet as a Mandibuzz. Not all that bad so far.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 4, 2011)

3 random battles last night and 2 of the people I fought used Cloyster and they're awesome. I want one too!


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> 3 random battles last night and 2 of the people I fought used Cloyster and they're awesome. I want one too!



let me guess, shell break+ icicle spear


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> let me guess, shell break+ icicle spear



Shell Smash, Icicle Spear, Rock Blast and Waterfall.

Either with Focus Sash or White Herb.


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Shell Smash, Icicle Spear, Rock Blast and Waterfall.
> 
> Either with Focus Sash or White Herb.



oh yeah shell smash, why do I always mess that up.  I would go with White herb, Cloysters has good defense and will probably do shell smash after the opponent attacks.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> let me guess, shell break+ icicle spear


Yup, seems pretty cheap to me, especially with Skill Link.
Not sure if I wanna stoop to that.


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

hey when is dream world coming up, im tired of waiting


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 4, 2011)

Stark said:


> His stupid impossible Hydreigon.



Took it out with a Hammer Arm with my Darmanitan.


----------



## The Max (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hey when is dream world coming up, im tired of waiting



when the situation in Japan settle back to normal

was supposed to be up the 30 march but is now delayed until later


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 4, 2011)

I beat the game on my Pokemon White! Now for my Pokemon Black!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 4, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Your Darmanitan must have been a few levels higher than his Hydreigon since that dragon is pretty fast.



Nope. Just gave it a shit load of Carboses


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Darmanitan Is BEAST he is number 12 in the stat Attack list.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 4, 2011)

When can you trade between games? Right after you beat the game on both?


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> When can you trade between games? Right after you beat the game on both?



? you mean trading with 2 ds


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> ? you mean trading with 2 ds



I have 2 Ds's. I have both Pokemon Black and Pokemon White. I beat the game in Pokemon White. Once I beat the game in Pokemon Black can I trade between them immediatly?


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have 2 Ds's. I have both Pokemon Black and Pokemon White. I beat the game in Pokemon White. Once I beat the game in Pokemon Black can I trade between them immediatly?



yeah, but you could have done it from the start


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yeah, but you could have done it from the start


LOL noobz 


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk, HS


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yeah, but you could have done it from the start



...What?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ...What?


LOL, man, is this your first pokemon game?


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ...What?



yeah, just use infared, I gave my little cousin a pokemon in lv 100 so he could beat the game easy


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> yeah, just use infared, I gave my little cousin a pokemon in lv 100 so he could beat the game easy



Well that's no fun.


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Well that's no fun.



he is 4 years old, hes ds is half broken and full of cheetos crumbs


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 4, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> he is 4 years old, hes ds is half broken and full of cheetos crumbs



Oh.. then nevermind.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> A bit over leveled, are we?



Not that overleveled. 

Also, I make sure to use Pokemon in each run through that I've never used before. I'm using Pokemon I didn't use in Japanese White or my actual White. When I start the Black ROM I'll still be using Pokemon I haven't before.


----------



## Kagemizu (Apr 4, 2011)

how is everyone liking B/W? So far for me its pretty decent. I have been planning on doing a few more E4 run throught but with specific types before using my signature Champion ship teams. Knowing the E4 my Normal team will have a type disadvantage but im sure i will murder them.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 5, 2011)

hi guys, im currently in for my 4th badge.. This game rules!

Pignite lvl 35
Darumaka lvl 22- currently in training
Scraggy lvl 21-currently training
Victini lvl 15 (freshly caughted)-currently in training
Im deciding on my other two members...


----------



## Psych (Apr 5, 2011)

I just did everything in the game after the main game.

Aside from catching all the Pokemon which I haven't bother to do in PK games since Gold all I have left is to beat the E4.

I do hate this stage of Pokemon games as I start to drift away from them once I do beat the E4.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 5, 2011)

Finished with my Dark team. Defeated the Elite Four, now I'm doing my Dragon Team, so far on my team it's:
Oshawott level 6. 

I just started it last night so...yah. Plus I wont be getting a Dragon until I beat the 6th gym. If only I could trade, oh well.


My Dark team ended up being:
Liepard, Krookodile, Scrafty, Bisharp, Mandibuzz, Hydreigon. Hydreigon was level 65 at the end, everyone else was level 55. 

I'd say they were all useful for the most part, Mandibuzz was probably the less useful though. Hydreigon was just annoying leveling it up, and it's so distance from the rest, but it's powerful.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Hydreigon was just annoying leveling it up, and it's so distance from the rest, but it's powerful.



And now its gone


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> And now its gone



It'll come back once I play through my Dragon team...only to be gone again. My Pokemon know the deal, I use them until I beat the Elite Four then I kill them, I mean...release them


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It'll come back once I play through my Dragon team...only to be gone again. My Pokemon know the deal, I use them until I beat the Elite Four then I kill them, I mean...release them



Thats quite strong of you, lol.

I wouldnt want to lose mah pok?s.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thats quite strong of you, lol.
> 
> I wouldnt want to lose mah pok?s.


It's not a big deal if you lose your pokemon when you've got that GTS exploit and pokesav/pokegen.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thats quite strong of you, lol.
> 
> I wouldnt want to lose mah pok?s.



Pokemon are just tools to make you stronger, once you're done with them they have no other use in the world 



Basilikos said:


> It's not a big deal if you lose your pokemon when you've got that GTS exploit and pokesav/pokegen.



I don't have any of that


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pokemon are just tools to make you stronger, once you're done with them they have no other use in the world
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any of that


,................


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pokemon are just tools to make you stronger, once you're done with them they have no other use in the world



A RIVAL ARISES...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 5, 2011)

I once released my shiny Zubat.. Oh if there is just something to make my sorrow go away.... Oh well, i got 8 more shinies anyway..


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> It's not a big deal if you lose your pokemon when you've got that GTS exploit and pokesav/pokegen.



Point taken. But still 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pokemon are just tools to make you stronger, once you're done with them they have no other use in the world



You're right and wrong.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 5, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Pokemon are just tools to make you stronger, once you're done with them they have no other use in the world


Exactly.

Sharpedo fin soup is delicious. 



> I don't have any of that


You would save yourself a lot of time.



Zombie Itachi said:


> A RIVAL ARISES...


That's because you lack hatred.


----------



## DanE (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol I feel like a evil trainer, I just breed pokemon until I find the perfect specimen and the other ones who I feel are unworthy I release.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Lol I feel like a evil trainer, I just breed pokemon until I find the perfect specimen and the other ones who I feel are unworthy I release.



The horrible punishment of freedom?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 5, 2011)

Are they still giving out the shiny beasts?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 5, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Are they still giving out the shiny beasts?



Not since early February.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 5, 2011)

I wan that Caterprie...


----------



## DanE (Apr 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The horrible punishment of freedom?



You are right, Im the best trainer after all.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I wan that Caterprie...



Did anyone get the license plate on that CATERPIE!1!?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Steelix got a big helping of pie.

Cater*pie*. :ho


----------



## Kei (Apr 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I wan that Caterprie...



Level 100 caterprie! I want!! 

Without having to raise


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 5, 2011)

Zombie Itachi said:


> A RIVAL ARISES...



Oh shit...right after I release all my Pokemon too. What a cruel fate 



Scizor said:


> You're right and wrong.



Actually, I'm just right 



Basilikos said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sharpedo fin soup is delicious.
> 
> You would save yourself a lot of time.



I didn't say anything about eating them, now why would I do a cruel thing like that?

Save myself time? I'm doing all this to kill time


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I wan that Caterprie...



Dat epic Spirit stringshot Bomb. 





The Cheat said:


> Are they still giving out the shiny beasts?



They also did it via Nintendo WFC for a few days. I still missed it. 

If you want Celebi, to get Zorua you can try . I did it a month ago, idk if he's still doing it though.

If it is, make sure you get multiple celebis. Just in case you decide to re-start your game. I got 10


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2011)

Stark said:


> Steelix got a big helping of pie.
> 
> Cater*pie*. :ho


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I wan that Caterprie...



Epic Lv. 1 Caterprie vs Level 100 Steelix... bitch just got pwnd


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

I just beat Pokemon White and Pokemon Black!

YEAH!

My Next to Do List[as soon as I get my second DS]:

Transfer Celebi from Pokemon HeartGold via Relocater
Use Celebi to get Zorua
Level up Zorua into Zoroark
Trade my Zekrom and Thundurus from my Pokemon White to my Pokemon Black
Catch Kyruem
Catch Landlos

BE HAPPY!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I just beat Pokemon White and Pokemon Black!
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> ...



You forgot about the Seven Sage Chase, Catching Volcarona, Catching the Musketeer Trio.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> You forgot about the Seven Sage Chase, Catching Volcarona, Catching the Musketeer Trio.



Don't give a crap about the Seven Sages, HOW COULD I FORGET MY FAVORITE POKEMON VOLCARNONA! 

And I already caught the Musketeer's.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

My Next to Do List[as soon as I get my second DS]:

Transfer Celebi from Pokemon HeartGold via Relocater
Use Celebi to get Zorua
Level up Zorua into Zoroark
Trade my Zekrom and Thundurus from my Pokemon White to my Pokemon Black
Catch Kyruem
Catch Volcanora
Catch Landlos

BE HAPPY!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My Next to Do List[as soon as I get my second DS]:
> 
> Transfer Celebi from Pokemon HeartGold via Relocater
> Use Celebi to get Zorua
> ...



Damn you work fast I couldn't get to Kyurem for two days!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I wan that Caterprie...



I know the guy that made that.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 5, 2011)

^Tell him I want to know how he made it


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Damn you work fast I couldn't get to Kyurem for two days!!



 I aim to please.


I work very fast. Now I cannot wait to get Landlos! Hurry up DS!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Don't give a crap about the Seven Sages*, HOW COULD I FORGET MY FAVORITE POKEMON VOLCARNONA!
> 
> And I already caught the Musketeer's.



You don't give a crap about more TM's?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You don't give a crap about more TM's?



What TM's do they give?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghetsis	Accumula Town	N's Castle	None
	Zinzolin	Cold Storage	 TM01
(Hone Claws)
	Ryoku	Relic Castle	 TM04
(Calm Mind)
	Giallo	Dragonspiral Tower	Route 14	 TM08
(Bulk Up)
	Rood	Castelia City	Route 18	 TM32
(Double Team)
	Bronius	Castelia City	Chargestone Cave	 TM69
(Rock Polish)
	Gorm	Pinwheel Forest	Dreamyard	 TM75
(Swords Dance)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 5, 2011)

I never really liked the Seven Sages English names.....


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

I couldn't tell you the other 6 Sage's names after Ghetsis without consulting a site or something.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 6, 2011)

ANyone wanna becomes friends? Is it bad that I didn't any EV training until now?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 6, 2011)

Just thought this was worth sharing. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate how this game keeps shoving the "POKEMONS R YUR FRIENDZ" shit down our throats.

TBH, the only thing I really like about this game are the pokemon(and reusable TMs). They can flush the rest down the toilet. In fact, switch these pokemon with G/S/C, and my pants would explode.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> ANyone wanna becomes friends? Is it bad that I didn't any EV training until now?



Not really.  I'd be willing to bet the vast majority of people who play Pokemon have no idea what EV training is or why they would want to do it.

Its only in competitive circles that its weird not to EV train.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 6, 2011)

To me, EV training takes up to much time. I'll just destroy the Elite Four multiple time to level up my pokes. It get's boring though.... I WANT TO BATTLE N AGAIN


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 6, 2011)

Overworld said:


> To me, EV training takes up to much time. I'll just destroy the Elite Four multiple time to level up my pokes. It get's boring though.... I WANT TO BATTLE N AGAIN



With vitamins and the macho brace I was able to fully EV train my Mewtwo in about an hour and half.  It didn't take that long and when he leveled from 70 to 71 his special attack and speed both shot up by over 30.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 6, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> With vitamins and the macho brace I was able to fully EV train my Mewtwo in about an hour and half.  It didn't take that long and when he leveled from 70 to 71 his special attack and speed both shot up by over 30.



Using the power held items EV training takes 45 mins. max.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Using the power held items EV training takes 45 mins. max.



Not in the areas I was in.  I had to keep running away from certain pokemon and running back to the pokemon center to replenish his PP since he only started with a single offensive move and I didn't have any TM's I wanted him to learn.

The point stands though that EV training doesn't take very long.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 6, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not in the areas I was in.  I had to keep running away from certain pokemon and running back to the pokemon center to replenish his PP since he only started with a single offensive move and I didn't have any TM's I wanted him to learn.
> 
> The point stands though that EV training doesn't take very long.





But yes, the point stands.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 6, 2011)

*Question:* With the Macho Brace, it says that it halves the speed stat in battle. Is it the speed stat that it already has or the speed stat upon leveling up?


----------



## kazuri (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you think it would say in battle if it made a stat change that stayed OUT of battle?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it bad to start EV training at later levels?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 6, 2011)

Overworld said:


> *Question:* With the Macho Brace, it says that it halves the speed stat in battle. Is it the speed stat that it already has or the speed stat upon leveling up?



What do you mean upon leveling up?  It just takes whatever that Pokemons speed stat is at the start of battle and halves it.  Outside of battle it has no effect.



The Cheat said:


> Is it bad to start EV training at later levels?



As long as you haven't already been battling with that pokemon it won't have any EVs so you can still start training it.  Some pokemon like Mewtwo are only available at high levels like 70.  He still starts with zero EVs.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 6, 2011)

Well damn. anyone wanna trade friendcodes?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 7, 2011)

with who should i breed my Emboar to hatch a newly Tepig? I wanna EV train him... Or does somebody has a Ditto so i can breed him with it...


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2011)

My Next to Do List:

Transfer Celebi from Pokemon HeartGold via Relocator
Use Celebi to get Zorua
Level up Zorua into Zoroark
Trade my Zekrom and Thundurus from my Pokemon White to my Pokemon Black
Catch Kyruem
Catch Volcanora
Catch Landlos

BE HAPPY!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2011)

I miss how the vastness of sinoh, that was probaly the best region.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> I miss how the vastness of sinoh, that was probaly the best region.



Johto>Sinnoh


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 7, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> I miss how the vastness of sinoh, that was probaly the best region.



I still say they should do a game with all the regions.  I've been playing HeartGold to get some of the first generation legendaries and the world certainly feels more vast being able to go between Johto and Kanto.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2011)

I, too, think there should be a game with all the regions. I think, though, that you shouldn't be able to beat the E4 + Champion in each region right off the bat. I think that every time you get the 8 badges of the region, you're given a pass (plane pass, train pass, boat pass, whatever) that will allow you to go one of the other regions. Going off of this representation of the "Pokeearth" on Serebii...



You would be able to choose what region you want to start in. There would be a train pass to travel between Kanto and Johto. A boat pass to travel to the Sevii Islands. And then there'd be boat passes to travel between the other regions, until you beat them all, which is when you'd get a plane pass that would allow for travel to any region quickly. But going by the boat would allow you to battle trainers on the boat and encounter wild Pokemon in the ocean (via fishing off the deck or something), etc. After going through all the regions, the E4 + Champion you would fight would depend on the region you started in. The champion of the region you started in would be the champion of the World Championships. The E4 would consist of the champions from the other 4 regions. After that, though, you'd be able to battle each region's E4 + Champion. Though you'd be able to go through the World Championships again if you wanted.

Every time you go through a new region though, you leave your older Pokemon with the professor of that region and start anew in the new region, though when you go back to older regions you can use your older Pokemon again. After all 5 regions are completed and the World Championships completed, though, you can go on a sidequest for the 4 PC developers which would allow them to link up all the PCs in the world with each other, allowing you to use all your Pokemon in any region you want.

I could go on forever, lol.

Though, this map also looks really awesome. It could provide even more regions. Unova is missing from there though.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats because unova is part of a different country. I wonder if they have a national league.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Thats because unova is part of a different country. I wonder if they have a national league.



Not really. None of these maps are current. Not even Serebii's, iirc. Give it a few months and these kinds of maps will pop up with Unova added to them.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 7, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be too awesome for words. 

Gamefreak (assuming they're done introducing new pokes) should consider doing something like this. Now's the perfect time since the 3DS game cards, from what I've read, are capable of holding up to 8 GBs worth of content. Alas, the chances of them doing it is slim to none. They're probably more inclined to introduce a new gen. than doing something like this.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Not really. None of these maps are current. Not even Serebii's, iirc. Give it a few months and these kinds of maps will pop up with Unova added to them.



IT would make sense for unova not to be part of the same country as the other regions. Its not based on a japanese region.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone have Landlos here?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 7, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much every pokemon fan wants GF and Nintendo to make a pokemon game like that. Sadly, it's unlikely such a game ever will be made.

Though imagine the massive number of legendary pokemon you would have to catch.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> -snip-



That would be so awesome, I would always have something to do and more than likely that would take me a few months to complete.  Contest in each reason and reliving those good days instead of having to convert my Pokemon over over again. I can just go back to the place of choice  Coolies


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2011)

Just transfered all my legendaries over to Black from Platinum.


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

I still need to do that, I love the game I play though


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> -win-



That would be 2gud.

The main story'd take ages, which is awesome.

Just imagine: The last region's gym leaders/E4'd have Lv. 90/100 Pokés


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 8, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I, too, think there should be a game with all the regions. I think, though, that you shouldn't be able to beat the E4 + Champion in each region right off the bat. I think that every time you get the 8 badges of the region, you're given a pass (plane pass, train pass, boat pass, whatever) that will allow you to go one of the other regions. Going off of this representation of the "Pokeearth" on Serebii...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how to make RPG game, and i have been thinking about making one Pokemon game, so i'll try to do it.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone have Landlos here?



Ugh, I got to get my dumbass brother to trade me the White-exclusive so I can get Landlos.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi guys, i was recently thinking about my last team member, and i decided on Hydreigon, but i also like Crustle..:S. Which one should i use?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 8, 2011)

Link is not working.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2011)

It works for me.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hi guys, i was recently thinking about my last team member, and i decided on Hydreigon, but i also like Crustle..:S. Which one should i use?



Hydreigon>rest of 5th gen, imo


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 8, 2011)

okay, thanks...


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 8, 2011)

Going to trade my Zekrom and Thundurus to my Pokemon Black. 

Next, I'm going to get Landlos!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hi guys, i was recently thinking about my last team member, and i decided on Hydreigon, but i also like Crustle..:S. Which one should i use?



Totally use Crustle! Everyone and their mother uses Hydreigon. Crustle is wonderfully awesome, imo.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm having a tournament at school on thursday and I was wondering who should I use on my team as my last pokemon since I can't use legendaries....who should it be?

1. Zoroark
2. One of the grass starters
3. Zebstrika
4. Raichu
5. Elektross
6. Luxray


----------



## StoneCliff (Apr 8, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I'm having a tournament at school on thursday and I was wondering who should I use on my team as my last pokemon since I can't use legendaries....who should it be?
> 
> 1. Zoroark
> 2. One of the grass starters
> ...




Luxray 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

Use a SubPunch Breloom.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Totally use Crustle! Everyone and their mother uses Hydreigon. Crustle is wonderfully awesome, imo.


Actually i can use both since i threw Pansage off my team lol..


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just beaten Ghetsis and won the game..is N a homo ?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2011)

Could one of you guys trade me a zorua? GTS sucks ass, its needs quality control.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 9, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Could one of you guys trade me a zorua? GTS sucks ass, its needs quality control.



I give you one..... in three weeks


----------



## Saturday (Apr 9, 2011)

My competitive battling team so far
Haxorus-Physical Sweeper
Zoroark-SpSweeper
Serperior-Stall

Any adivice on the others 3?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone seen Espi in my other thread here?

It seems he's implying that me liking Pokemon at the age of 22 is bad.


----------



## DanE (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark said:


> Anyone seen Espi in my other thread here?
> 
> It seems he's implying that me liking Pokemon at the age of 22 is bad.



Lol the only reason people say that is because pokemon are cute, well most of them anyway.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 9, 2011)

Pokemon is timeless.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't get why shouldn't the older man's womens watch Pokemon.. In my opinion, Pokemons are not childlish at all.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 9, 2011)

I tired of everyone saying Pokemon is for kids cause it's not. The rating is E for everyone. Not 10 and under.... If you don't like Pokemon and you think it's for kids, don't say that to a person who follows most of the updates and plays it, they will tell you off...
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm speaking of me


 SERIOUSLY!! it get annoying!

I WILL PLAY POKEMON UNTIL I DIE!!!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2011)

well, the games are mostly for kids, which is why they don't bother with story. They do aim it for everyone but they're still keeping the main game simplistic so kids can understand it.

Am I the only one who hates the global trade station?


----------



## Saturday (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate it too but I have fun trying to get all the places on the globe.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark said:


> Anyone seen Espi in my other thread here?
> 
> It seems he's implying that me liking Pokemon at the age of 22 is bad.



Haters gonna hate. 

I'm 22 as well and I still play the games. I was OCD on this shit when I was young though. 

IIRC some of the other regulars here are over 20 as well. It was discussed in one of the threads, way back. The HGSS discussion thread, I think.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 9, 2011)

any good pre-E4 moveset for krookodile

My krookodile has right now
-Crunch
-Dig
-Foul play
-Sandstorm


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 9, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> well, the games are mostly for kids, which is why they don't bother with story. They do aim it for everyone but they're still keeping the main game simplistic so kids can understand it.
> 
> Am I the only one who hates the global trade station?



I hate that everyone keeps asking for a Zekrom or Reshiram Level 9 or under for a shiny swoobat. Think of something more reasonable.



Pipe said:


> any good pre-E4 moveset for krookodile
> 
> My krookodile has right now
> -Crunch
> ...



Go for Earthquake and take out foul play.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 9, 2011)

My team that owned the elite four, and their champion (lol Aldar).

Samurott lvl 68
Hydreigon lvl 66
Chandelure lvl 66
Krookodile lvl 64
Haxorous lvl 65
Ferrothorn lvl 64

I also beat Cynthia.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Ghetsis Gets Going!


----------



## Firaea (Apr 10, 2011)

Any good Mixed Sweepers to recommend for this generation?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 10, 2011)

Hydreigon's the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 10, 2011)

Right now through main game, im just beating Audino's to lvl up my pokemons, then before N and Ghetsis battles im gonna breed them and start EV training the newly hatched team.. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2011)

I now have an Adamant Lugia in White =)

I got it from a friend of mine, just before he started over with his Soulsilver version.

Lugia's moving back sprite is awesome


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> It seems he's implying that me liking Pokemon at the age of 22 is bad.


He is either trolling or is ignorant to the extreme.



Spiderman said:


> Lol the only reason people say that is because pokemon are cute, well most of them anyway.


Only like a third of them can be called "cute". :/


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> He is either trolling or is ignorant to the extreme.



Judge for yourself:


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> Judge for yourself:



that was an interesting conversation


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Now he's saying I'm immature, and his maturity outweighsmine. 

I fucking love Pokemon, no lie.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2011)

Imo you're both beeing silly =P


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you think they'll have a pre evo for Nageki and Dageki for Gen. 6?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Do you think they'll have a pre evo for Nageki and Dageki for Gen. 6?



I hope not.

They're ok as they are.
Though its a possibility, I guess..


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

They should make a worm pokemon...


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Overworld said:


> They should make a worm pokemon...



They should. Maybe it could evolve into something like the Graboid from Tremors or one of those Dune worms.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> They should. Maybe it could evolve into something like the Graboid from Tremors or one of those Dune worms.



Man I miss that movie...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2011)

Overworld said:


> They should make a worm pokemon...



Like Wurmple..?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Like Wurmple..?



Wurmple's based on a caterpillar. By worm I think he means like earthworm.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Like Wurmple..?



he's a caterpillar


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 10, 2011)

A Battle Subway Porygon-Z was faster than my own Timid, specially trained Porygon-Z?


Okay now I'm pissed.


what the hell


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm surprised that Ghetisis's Seismetoad is faster than my Smaurott.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wait.


It was probably holding a Choice Scarf. lol


Mine's just got a Silk Scarf.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2011)

I hatched two Adamant scythers with one having 30 IVs in attack and the other having 31 IVs in attack  

Or I'm doing the IV calculator thing wrong..


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

I hatched two Zorua's. One had a Hasty Nature and the other had a Timid Nature.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

It's the same story all of the time. The graphics has just changed.


----------



## Zorp (Apr 10, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I'm surprised that Ghetisis's Seismetoad is faster than my Smaurott.



I wish my Samurott was faster, too


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

That's why I'm gonna give it and Reuniclus shitloads Carboses


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 10, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I'm surprised that Ghetisis's Seismetoad is faster than my Smaurott.



My lvl 63 Krookodile was faster than elite4 Grimsley's lvl 71 Krookodile.

True story


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Do you think they'll have a pre evo for Nageki and Dageki for Gen. 6?



You mean a shared pre evo like Tyrogue?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> You mean a shared pre evo like Tyrogue?



Yes


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd prefer it to be purple.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 10, 2011)

Whats a better electric type for my current team in the long run: Zekbriska (lvl 30) or Joltik (only 24 right now but I will grind to lvl 30)?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> I'd prefer it to be purple.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 11, 2011)

Reuniclus + Trick Room  = Profit



Disciple Bellic said:


> Whats a better electric type for my current team in the long run: Zekbriska (lvl 30) or Joltik (only 24 right now but I will grind to lvl 30)?



Joltik. The whole reason I beat Caitlin in the Elite Four was because of Joltik :33


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

I did the main storyline pretty quick but I'm after a Tornadus which is proving difficult


----------



## Mαri (Apr 11, 2011)

I caught my Thundurus in a Dusk Ball at night.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 11, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Reuniclus + Trick Room  = Profit



I need to teach my Reuniclus Trick Room so I can beat people in the tournament. Screw Wonder Room.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 11, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Reuniclus + Trick Room  = Profit



Possibly, but there are many people who like shutting down trick room.



And we're getting our Global Link! Yay Dream world pokemon!


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 11, 2011)

1. I finally taught my Reuniclus Trick Room.
2. I'm traning my newly added Elektross. Bouldores give really good EV stats.
3. I can't wait for my Kanto starters.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 11, 2011)

Lets all take a guess. When do you think Meloetta and Genosect will be available


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

By year's end.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 11, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Lets all take a guess. When do you think Meloetta and Genosect will be available




Not anytime soon my friend, not, anytime, soon.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2011)

After quite some breeding in Soulsilver, I finally have an Adamant Scizor that's proud of it's power which I send over to my Pokémon White.

I'm about to start EV training it (Will go for the Swords Dance set: 252 Atk/252 Spe/4 HP)

But I have a question regarding Scizor's moveset choices:

As I'm thinking of building a rain dance team and as Scizor cannot learn Roost in gen 5, is it a viable option to have this moveset for scizor:

Bullet punch
X-Scissors/Brick break
Rain dance
Swords Dance

Or is Quick attack really the way to go over Rain dance?
Also, X-scissors or Brick break?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 12, 2011)

So I was looking at the items you can buy with BP at the Battle Subway, and I noticed the Cell Battery.


lol, as if you couldn't get creative enough with Electivire's ability.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been posting as much, guys. The 3DS is captivating. @_@



Stark said:


> By year's end.



Absolutely not.

I say late 2012 or 2013 at best.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 12, 2011)

By Dragon Team So Far:

Haxorus Level 48
Ability-Rivalry
Nature-Adamant
Item-Dragon Fang
Moves:
Attract
Dragon Claw
Poison Jab
X-Scissor
With Rivalry it increases it's power 25% but only when it's of the same gender if it's opposite genders then it decreases by 25%. My Haxorus is female and I find male Pokemon more common so it probably would have been best if it was male. With Attract this allows me to somewhat level the playing field when dealing with the opposite gender, where there is a 50% chance that the Pokemon wont attack because they are in love with Haxorus. With that I can use my other moves to slowly destroy them. It's been rather useful for the time being. I'm thinking of replacing Poison Jab with Sword Dance.

Haxorus Level 48
Ability-Mold Breaker
Nature-Naughty
Item-Scope Lens
Moves:
Brick Break
Dragon Claw
Poison Jab
Shadow Claw
With Scope Lens, Shadow Claw has a 25% chance of being a critical hit. Dragon Claw gets STAB bonus. Poison Jab has a chance to poison. And Brick Break will destroy Light Screen or Reflect if it's ever played. It's been useful so far.

Druddigon Level 47
Ability-Rough Skin
Nature-Gentle
Item-Rocky Helmet
Moves:
Revenge
Crunch 
Dragon Claw
Shadow Claw
Rough Skin + Rocky Helmet = 2/8 of your HP going down whenever you lay a hand on me. Assuming Bulbapedia has the right info and I read it right, then both Rough Skin and Rocky Helmet will damage the attacker by 1/8(Each) of the attack Pokemon's maximum HP whenever a move that requires contact hits Durddigon, so basically that's 2/8 each time, which means after 4 touches the Pokemon is dead for sure. With Revenge I can give my opponent the chance to hit me Physically and if they do not only do they lose 2/8 of their health but a doubled Revenge comes their way, and if they don't Physically hit me but use another damaging move then Revenge is still doubled. I think I may add Protect and Toxic and replace Crunch and Shadow Claw, just to make Druddigon more of a bitch it also gives me something else to go back on if the opponent doesn't use contacting moves. Probably has been the best Pokemon on this team so far.

Druddigon Level 47
Ability-Sheer Force
Nature-Rash
Item-Expert Belt
Moves:
Rock Slide
Crunch
Dragon Claw
Shadow Claw
Sheer Force gives 30% boost to certain moves, and Expert Belts gives 20% to Super Effective moves, add the two together and shit is about to go down. Rock Slide and Crunch get the Sheer Force boost, and if I'm dealing with a Bug, Fire, Flying, Ghost, Ice, or Psychic type then they get the Expert Belt boost give them a 50% boost over all(Giving Rock Slide 112 base power and Crunch 120 base power). Dragon Claw gets STAB bonus, too bad Druddigon can't get Dragon Rush(STAB + Sheer Force(+ Expert Belt when dealing with another Dragon Type) would be pretty powerful). I'm thinking of replacing Shadow Claw with Rock Climb. All in all, it's been great and very useful.

Deino Level 45
Training it right now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2011)

Pokemon egg event at Toys R Us.

I already have Pidove, Pansage, and Axew, they're relatively easy to find... So why must I travel to Toys R Us to get a chance egg?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> After quite some breeding in Soulsilver, I finally have an Adamant Scizor that's proud of it's power which I send over to my Pok?mon White.
> 
> I'm about to start EV training it (Will go for the Swords Dance set: 252 Atk/252 Spe/4 HP)
> 
> ...



Anyone?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd keep X-scissor, it'll help against grass types.

Although I know shit about the competitive game.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 12, 2011)

Posting my bug team in a few.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Anyone?



Keep x-sissor, and Quick attack.


Dream world is up now, unfortunately, I can't say much because it's still "Registering and it should take five minutes"


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Keep x-sissor, and Quick attack.



But, why?

Quick attack lets it outspeed a select few and does get a boost from technician, but wouldnt Rain dance function well in a Rain dance team? (Plus it makes fire based attacks 50% weaker)

I'm not dissagreeing with you; just brainstormin'


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2011)

If you're setting up rain dance, you'll probably not be able to set up Swords Dance. Priority is a great thing to have.

Besides, there are other pokemon who can set Rain Dance up better.


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

>Scizor without Bullet Punch
What?

Scizor (User), give that Scizor (Pokemon) Bullet Punch (90 Base Power with STAB and Tech) and Bug Bite (135 Base with STAB and Tech) as Opposed to Quick Attack (60 Base with No STAB and Technician) and X-Scissor (120 Base with STAB and no Technician).

Would anyone care to see the team that got me to the top of the Smogon DW OU ladder?


----------



## crabman (Apr 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> After quite some breeding in Soulsilver, I finally have an Adamant Scizor that's proud of it's power which I send over to my Pokémon White.
> 
> I'm about to start EV training it (Will go for the Swords Dance set: 252 Atk/252 Spe/4 HP)
> 
> ...



IMO having quick attack and bullet punch is a waste. Why do you need 2 priority moves? 

Have you considered U-Turn in place of X-Scissors and Brick break? I think it's an option since you can't use Roost to get Scizor out of a pinch. On top of that it's a good way to get Scizor out of there once it Rain Dances. But otherwise my vote is for Brick break. Much better type coverage and it seems like bug attacks are ineffective against almost every single type out there. Like yeah with Scizor that move ends up having like 120 attack power, but with 6 types resistant to it, and like 3, maybe 4 of those types being really common I feel like you end up having a mediocre 60 attack power move instead.



South of Hell said:


> >Scizor without Bullet Punch
> What?
> 
> Scizor (User), give that Scizor (Pokemon) Bullet Punch (90 Base Power with STAB and Tech) and Bug Bite (135 Base with STAB and Tech) as Opposed to Quick Attack (60 Base with No STAB and Technician) and X-Scissor (120 Base with STAB and no Technician).
> ...



I was going to say Bug Bite too, but I don't think it's available to Scizor anymore...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2011)

The supposed maintenence is done, my friend has already been in and out of Dream World, and yet I STILL GET THAT FUCKING "PROCESSING REGISTRATION DATA - PLEASE WAIT BEFORE TRYING AGAIN - IT MAY TAKE FIVE MINUTES OR LONGER TO COMPLETE THE PROCESS" MESSAGE...

No fucking shit, my friend jumped on, sync'd his game, played with Dream World, and left all while I've still been waiting to get on after syncing mine at 4:30PM...

Fuck you Nintendo...


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2011)

At this moment I would like to agree with you Drunken...Fuck Nintendo right about now because it almost been over an hour for me


----------



## Mαri (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I heard a rumor that you have to have something of a DSi and newer to get on. Is it true?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2011)

No, because Global Link doesn't take that to consideration. It's to the game card only.

I know it's not the case because what I'm using is a fucking DSi...

My White version has to wait a day because I forgot the game sync code and no one told me it was in the front menu...

So while my White version is sync'd, I can't access dream world because you can't Game sync until a day passes...


----------



## Mαri (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have to wait a day too because I had no idea what I was doing. Joy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2011)

I have both versions, so I at least get more than one chance...


In the meanwhile, I'm still pissed.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't even get to use the damn Game Sync. Did I know that it had to be a pokemon in the PC? No. Now I have to wait until 5:30 Thurday to use the thing!!!


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad that the GL is up.

Also I played alot of Triple Battle Random Matchups, and I can't tell you how many people have ragequitted on me when they were losing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think I've been beaten on Triple battles... I had one guy rage quit on me. He was Japanese, so yeah...

Fennel, I love how you're so cheerful but you better let me in...


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah people rage quitting on me doesn't happen all the time but it happens quite a bit. Its pretty annoying. Anyone else here been rage quitted on?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 13, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> If you're setting up rain dance, you'll probably not be able to set up Swords Dance. Priority is a great thing to have.
> 
> Besides, there are other pokemon who can set Rain Dance up better.



I see.. True.
Though it *might* work..

But thanks!



South of Hell said:


> >Scizor without Bullet Punch
> What?
> 
> Scizor (User), give that Scizor (Pokemon) Bullet Punch (90 Base Power with STAB and Tech) and Bug Bite (135 Base with STAB and Tech) as Opposed to Quick Attack (60 Base with No STAB and Technician) and X-Scissor (120 Base with STAB and no Technician).
> ...



I did list Bullet punch.

But thanks for the info! (Though wouldnt Brick break be better for more coverage? And I'm not sure bug bite is a possibility.. I'll check that out later today)



crabman said:


> IMO having quick attack and bullet punch is a waste. Why do you need 2 priority moves?
> 
> Have you considered U-Turn in place of X-Scissors and Brick break? I think it's an option since you can't use Roost to get Scizor out of a pinch. On top of that it's a good way to get Scizor out of there once it Rain Dances. But otherwise my vote is for Brick break. Much better type coverage and it seems like bug attacks are ineffective against almost every single type out there. Like yeah with Scizor that move ends up having like 120 attack power, but with 6 types resistant to it, and like 3, maybe 4 of those types being really common I feel like you end up having a mediocre 60 attack power move instead.
> 
> ...



U-turn is indeed a good idea, too..
And good point about Brick Break.

Hmm this needs some more thought, lol.

Thanks guys! =)

Edit: So, this is what I got for Scizor now:

Scizor@Life orb
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Technician
EVs: 252 Atk/ 252 Spe/ 4 HP
Moves:
~Bullet Punch
~Swords Dance
~Brick Break
~Bug Bite/U-Turn

Though I'm still thinking of replacing Bug Bite/U-Turn with Rain Dance, even if it's just for Scizor to continue a downpour when it ends (The 5-8 turns having passed or the opponent sabotages it) and as the bug typing is resisted by quite some (often used) Pokémon, which pretty much nullifies it's otherwise advantageous use.

Though U-Turn also has it's uses offc..

I think it's probably best to replace Bug Bite with U-Turn and let another Pokémon set up (and somehow keep up) the Rain, and keep Brick Break for coverage.

So:

Scizor@Life orb
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Technician
EVs: 252 Atk/ 252 Spe/ 4 HP
Moves:
~Bullet Punch
~Swords Dance
~Brick Break
~U-Turn

Is this the best possible set?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2011)

God damn, it wasn't nearly this difficult to access the Japanese Dreamworld. I was able to get on that very easily.

I've been stuck at the Registration Processing page since 3:30 PM yesterday. And when I first tried to sync up it wouldn't let me, because "The dream battery is out of charge, please wait a day for it to recharge." Even though I did nothing with the DW and tried syncing it about 5 minutes after I registered on English PGL. 

I should say fuck this and go back to the Japanese DW.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Finished with my Dragon team last night. Will be starting Electric team today.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 13, 2011)

Should I trade my level 52 reshiram for a level 100 Hydreigon?


----------



## crabman (Apr 13, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Should I trade my level 52 reshiram for a level 100 Hydreigon?



Why can't you just train your own? Can you list off the stats of that Hydreigon? You sure it's real and not an AR cheat?



Scizor said:


> I see.. True.
> Though it *might* work..
> 
> But thanks!
> ...



Looks good to me. But without knowing the rest of your team it kind of seems like you're forcing Scizor into your party just because you have one. Scizor is an excellent lead and if he's your point man you're going to get your rain. That's when you can send in your bulky water pokemon and smash your opponent. In which case... Scizor will be left in the dust. If I were you I'd consider taking out Swords Dance and putting in Rain Dance instead. Once you start with Scizor can Rain Dance then U-turn. Just a thought.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2011)

crabman said:


> Why can't you just train your own? Can you list off the stats of that Hydreigon? You sure it's real and not an AR cheat?



I'm guessing though, that the guy asking is using GTS.

Most pokemon on GTS that are lv.100 are cheats, especially if they're asking for something like Reshiram...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 13, 2011)

crabman said:


> Looks good to me. But without knowing the rest of your team it kind of seems like you're forcing Scizor into your party just because you have one. Scizor is an excellent lead and if he's your point man you're going to get your rain. That's when you can send in your bulky water pokemon and smash your opponent. In which case... Scizor will be left in the dust. If I were you I'd consider taking out Swords Dance and putting in Rain Dance instead. Once you start with Scizor can Rain Dance then U-turn. Just a thought.



Thank you.

And also, I'm not forcing Scizor into my team, rather, my team revolves around Scizor. =P

Scizor was the first Pokémon of whom I was certain that it was going to be in my OU team.
And as I want Scizor as a Physical sweeper, it's probably best if I keep swords dance on Scizor, and let some of the other Pokémon in my team take care of the rain.

So far my team (in theory) consists of:

*Scizor*@Life orb
Nature: Adamant
Ability: Technician
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 Spe / 4 HP
Moves:
~Swords Dance
~Bullet Punch
~Brick Break
~U-Turn

*Kingdra*@Life Orb
Ability: Swift Swim
Nature: Naughty/Lonely
EVs:252 Atk / 240 SpA / 16 Spe
~Waterfall
~Hydro Pump
~Draco Meteor
~Rain Dance

*Zapdos*@Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
Nature: Bold 
EVs: 248 HP 168 / Def 88 / SpDef / 4 Spe
~Rain Dance
~Thunder
~Baton Pass
~Substitute

*Gengar *@Life Orb
Ability: Levitate
Nature: Timid
EVs: 252 SpA / 252 Spe / 4 HP
~Shadow Ball
~Focus Blast
~Thunderbolt
~Psychic

Lotsa Life orbs there.. =/

I'm just getting into competitive Pokémon and competitive Pokémon thinking, so I'll probably fail in quite some aspects quite some times in the near future.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2011)

Stupid Global Link... It's been a day on my game and it still says it's recharging...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 13, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Raising pokemon to level one is a pain in the ass.



Well, that doesn't take much effort at all..


----------



## Stalin (Apr 13, 2011)

Raising pokemon to level one hundred is a pain in the ass. Especially, finding a pokemon with the right nature. None of my major pokemon don't have good natures for competition.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 13, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Raising pokemon to level one hundred is a pain in the ass. Especially, finding a pokemon with the right nature. None of my major pokemon don't have good natures for competition.



Oh.
I really didnt understand what you meant.. lol

Now I seem like an ***


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 13, 2011)

How many Pokemon have you guys caught?

I've only caught 85...


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 13, 2011)

Not many at all. For me, playing the game has little to do with filling the Pokedex. I prefer the battles and raising Pokemon.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 13, 2011)

Whats the easiest way of finding pokemon with the nature you're looking for and raisin them to level 100?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 13, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Whats the easiest way of finding pokemon with the nature you're looking for and raisin them to level 100?



Its not going to be easy. It'll take a while for sure. 

However, it might help if you turn the battle animation off so battles go quicker from the lack of attack animations. That way its easier for EV training as well as gaining EXP. because you go through enemy Pokemon faster.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> How many Pokemon have you guys caught?
> 
> I've only caught 85...



I think like 132 I believe.


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2011)

91 Pokemon so far


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2011)

It's been well over 24 hours, why does my White version still say "Game Sync has run out of energy. It will take one day to recharge it."?

And while I managed to get a new pokemon tucked in with my Black version, it still says:


----------



## Mαri (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 13, 2011)

I've caught 100 so far..but I'm heading to Victory Road now so I probably missed some.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone wanna trade? I need a zorua.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 13, 2011)

What should I use the Matesrball on in this game?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> What should I use the Matesrball on in this game?



Thundurus/Tornadus


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Anyone wanna trade? I need a zorua.



What cha need offering my friend


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Thundurus/Tornadus



Are those the only roaming Pokemon this gen?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Are those the only roaming Pokemon this gen?



Yeah, and they are pretty damn fast too so I just used my MasterBall. Plus it is hard to track them since when you enter the bulletinboard place it says Route 10 then when you exit it changes. Not worth my time tracking down.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Yeah, and they are pretty damn fast too so I just used my MasterBall. Plus it is hard to track them since when you enter the bulletinboard place it says Route 10 then when you exit it changes. Not worth my time tracking down.



The reason I asked was because I just went into an area that just started thundering and I realised that it was because of Thundurus. I've caught the thing now with the Masterball.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The reason I asked was because I just went into an area that just started thundering and I realised that it was because of Thundurus. I've caught the thing now with the Masterball.



Good                  .


----------



## FFLN (Apr 13, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Whats the easiest way of finding pokemon with the nature you're looking for and raisin them to level 100?



Use a Synchronizer Pokemon to get the right nature, and then use an AR to level up to 100. Either that or put up a rare/Legendary Pokemon on the GTS and ask for a level 100 Pokemon.



Drunkenwhale said:


> And while I managed to get a new pokemon tucked in with my Black version, it still says:



I think it's been over 24 hours since I "tucked in" my Pokemon, and I'm still getting the same message. I would guess that they've got some errors that they're dealing with over there.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, but I'm still mad about how my White Version still says it needs to recharge after it had a day of recharging...

Sigh...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 13, 2011)

I am perplexed as to how the dream world thing works but I don't want to f*** up my 1 hour timeslot on it. Raising a Nosepass to 100 is a snorefest just about.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2011)

A new batch of users are registered... I am sadly not one of them...

30 hours and counting on Black...

And White version still does not want to Game Sync... So I can't tell if White version is registered or not...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

Does one need an internet connection to access the Dream world?
I guess so, right? =/


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes Scizor.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yes Scizor.



Darn it


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 14, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Yeah, but I'm still mad about how my White Version still says it needs to recharge after it had a day of recharging...
> 
> Sigh...



Been like this for two days now. Just gonna twiddle my thumbs until Nintendo addresses this issue...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm back!

Back from where you ask? THE MOTHERFUCKING DREAM WORLD!!!

That's right, I got in. And it's fun.

Unfortunately, all the pokemon I want... I have to play a few days to get... Tropius, Snorunt, Poliwag...

Although... I wonder when they're gonna dump Pikachu in, that's the one I really want...



Anyway, Dream World is fun, I got a female Plus Mareep on Black and a male Igglybuff on White, because the only female I found was Lotad there...

I will say this though, my White version is giving me trouble again,
"you haven't received the Dream Remnants from last time. You'll lose it if you wake up this Pokemon up to receive new Dream Remnants."

Hence, once again, I have extremely bad luck...


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it only me that thinks that there are way too many Sticky threads in the Pokemon section?

I think it needs a clean up.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Electric team so far is two Blitzle. I'm currently training for the second gym.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 14, 2011)

No help at all? Damn... Well I sent my ticket in...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

I caught a female Timid Volcarona (characteristic: Good perserverance) on my fifth try today<333


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 14, 2011)

My screen blacked out while the game sync is on, is that normal?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

F the Leech Seed/ Substitution/ Spore combo, getting raped.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 15, 2011)

I caught a female Modest Feebas (characteristic: Often lost in thought) on my FIRST try today. 

Also, I read somewhere that Garchomp is no longer uber in gen V..
Is this true?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 15, 2011)

I am having a hard time geting a timid larvesta. I didn't bother retrying my game to get a timid wild volcorona.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 15, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> I am having a hard time geting a timid larvesta. I didn't bother retrying my game to get a timid wild volcorona.



Understandable.

Also, I caught an adamant Ditto on my first try today. =D (To breed an adamant beldum)

Luck's on my side lately =)

*knocks on wooden table*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Well apparently my so called problem isn't as much of a problem as I thought, considering I got to keep Igglybuff and I got my items, I just couldn't tuck in a pokemon immediately afterwards.

One thing I did learn, as long as you have time in Dream World, you could possibly Game Sync again. I say possibly because my White, which gives me the "Dream Remnants" message can't, while my Black has been able to.

Meaning I had about three trips to Dream World in one day.

In White, my Raichu once again went into Dream World, and we found more Dream Pals to water their berries, swap items with, and just about do everything.

I entered as many unfamiliar houses in the Dream pals map, just to get my foot in the door so to speak.

After that, it was time to go to Dream Island. Once again Pleasant Forest, I don't think I'll be changing anytime soon. and after four rounds (the amount you can enter Dream Island until you find nothing) I found a multitude of new items and berries. The berries, I merely dumped them into my garden. My chosen Pokemon this time was a male Farfetch'd because I had Mareep on Black, and while a female Poocheyna with Poison Fang was tempting, I decided Farfetch'd was the cooler choice. Should I come across her again, I'll take her in a heartbeat.

On Black, I wondered how I could obtain dream pals there. No matter what, it seemed bare... Perhaps I need to change the settings on Dream Pals...

The first four rounds of Dream Island, yes Pleasant Forest, I found more berries and items than pokemon. Whereas White had two pages of pokemon befriended Black had a mere three individuals. I chose Sentrent this time because of it having Covet and Frisk, earning his place as my new Pokemon Thief.

Leaving Game Syncing on Black, I thought, well if it happened last time, it could happen again. See, last time I left Dream World on Black, I tucked Klinklang in immediately after, and he had been sleeping the whole day away. After Klinklang came back this morning I dumped Emolga in to be tucked in. Checking my profile I was shocked to see my Dream World status as "You can Play"

So I jumped right in. Not much happened, four rounds of Dream Island, with the same pitiful results on Pokemon selection, multitudes of berries and items once again. This time I found two females. Shinx, and Ponyta. Now I was pushed into a dilemma: Ponyta had Flame Body which would help with egg hatching, while Shinx with Guts was better for battles. In the end I chose Ponyta over Shinx because Ponyta had Heat Wave, a tutor move, over Shinx who had just Guts and Charge.

When I got back, the prompt telling me my hour was up occurred, and I was dumped out of Dream World for the next 24 hours. This time, I was unable to tuck in a pokemon.

So in the span of one day, I obtained three Dream World Pokemon, numerous berries, and of course I planted my entire garden full of berries... Not bad.

Now, I just have to wait a day, or rather more than a day, because I work during the time Dream World will open up for me again.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 15, 2011)

Yesterday I caught a shiny Bronzong in the dark grass around Abundant Shrine in Black version. 

First legit shiny since gen 2, first ever in gen 5.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2011)

I got into Dream World yesterday. I sent my Ludicolo to sleep, and brought back a Lotad from the DW. I didn't even realize it until today lol. I had a bunch of other Pokemon I could've brought back, but none of them I really wanted. Besides, the Lotad was female.

Not sure if I'll go on Dreamworld today, though. I know eventually I'm going to get around to getting enough points to unlock all areas though, plus unlock all the Pokemon that can be found in each area.

Also, I'm gonna be training a Druddigon. I dunno why it gets so much hate, I think it's awesome. Who cares about the Speed, look at that Attack and defenses. I hope it gets a Scizor-esque evolution next gen (different look, same base stat total with stats redistributed). That way, I can give Eviolite to Druddigon and rampage. Until then, though, Druddigon gets Rough Skin + Rocky Helmet.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 15, 2011)

Need a sixth pokemon. My team so far:
...
Bisharp: Defiant; Lonely; Aerial Ace, Iron Head, Iron Defense, Night Slash
Eelektross: Levitate; Mild; Thunderbolt, Volt Switch, Acid Spray, Crunch
Reuniclus: Magic Guard; Bashful; Psychic, Pain Split, Shadow Ball, Trick Room
Chandelure: Flame Body; Quirky; Curse, Pain Split, Flamethrower, Hex
Beartic: Snow Cloak; Serious; Brick Break, Stone Edge (Probably going to get rid of this for Hail), Surf, Icicle Crash


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Also, I'm gonna be training a Druddigon. I dunno why it gets so much hate, I think it's awesome. Who cares about the Speed, look at that Attack and defenses. I hope it gets a Scizor-esque evolution next gen (different look, same base stat total with stats redistributed). That way, I can give Eviolite to Druddigon and rampage. Until then, though, Druddigon gets Rough Skin + Rocky Helmet.



I love Druddigon.


----------



## crabman (Apr 15, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Need a sixth pokemon. My team so far:
> ...
> Bisharp: Defiant; Lonely; Aerial Ace, Iron Head, Iron Defense, Night Slash
> Eelektross: Levitate; Mild; Thunderbolt, Volt Switch, Acid Spray, Crunch
> ...



Ferrothorn and Haxorus are always welcome additions to any team, ferrothorn if you need something defensive and Hax if you feel like you need more offense. 

Ferrothorn:
Brave

Power Whip
Gyroball
Leechseed/Ingrain
Explosion

With this set you'll be able to set up a leech seed and switch out/explode ferrothorn when you don't need him. He's got excellent defenses and if you put him there he's not going anywhere for a long time. Useful for taking car of those dragon pokemon that people like to use, and useful for stopping an opponent's momentum. Of course don't put him up against fire. 

Haxorus:
Jolly/Adamant 

Mold Breaker
Dragon Dance
Dragon Claw/Outrage
Earthquake
Brick Break/Stone Edge

My vote is for Jolly. Hax is already one of the hardest hitting pokemon in the game, but he's a bit fragile and although he's quick he's not the fastest. I don't think you really need that extra 10% attack. 

Dragon Dance is a must, switch in on an elemental, like an Elektross or a Simisear or something like that, Dragon Dance take a hit Dragon Dance again if you'd like and start ripping your opponent to shreds. 

It's up to you if you want Dragon Claw or Outrage, but this will be your primary attacking move. You can have both but you'll sacrifice some super effective coverage. My vote is for Dragon Claw you'll be able to use other moves, you'll still have a good dragon STAB move and you won't get confused at the end. Outrage is really good if you want him to be your last resort type pokemon though. 

Earthquake is a must. It's a great attack first of all, and couple that with Mold Breaker and you'll be able to kill things that levitate. That and it's a great way to deal with steel types.

The last is a filler move really. Brick Break is awesome because fighting moves are awesome. That and it'll allow you to super effective Ice types. But stone edge works well for that as well. But you'll be sacrificing accuracy for power. It's up to you really. But I like Brick Break better. 

Have you considered taking out Beartic for Vanillux?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 15, 2011)

Did the Dream World today. I thought you had to do it on the DS. I'm stupid:sweat.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't worry my cousin and I thought the same thing;


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 15, 2011)

I got an Eggxecute with the Harvest ability.

I now have a Chandelure.

I won't be here for three days starting Sunday.'

I like Reuniclus.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm thinking Druddigon would work well with Trick Room. Great attack, I like Sheer Force better for it than Rough Skin, because unless your opponents are other dragons, Druddigon will be hit mostly by Ice Beams, which won't hurt the opponent since both Rough Skin and Rocky Helmet require physical attacks.

The other thing it has going well with it is the defenses, while you have to choose one or the other, since most Dragon moves you find nowadays are physical, while Ice Beams are still a hefty threat... Could go with both, I haven't run the numbers on that...

I love Sheer Force. Doesn't do anything with most of Druddigon's moveset, but it learns Rock Slide, and two of the elemental fangs, those are boosted by Sheer Force.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 16, 2011)

I just listened to every single Pokemon cry from the games from Gen. 1 to Gen. 5 which takes  11-12 minutes to do.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I just listened to every single Pokemon cry from the games from Gen. 1 to Gen. 5 which takes  11-12 minutes to do.



So how bad are the cries of the first two generations compared to the more recent ones?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 16, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So how bad are the cries of the first two generations compared to the more recent ones?



Very. Some of them sounded the same.


----------



## Raikage (Apr 16, 2011)

Was doing some online battles yesterday and I lost so many due to hax. In one of them for example my Renunculus got fully paralyzed 7 turns out of 8, so frustrating.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 16, 2011)

So I read that Exp. Share makes the Pokémon holding it gain the same EVs as the Pokémon who's in battle.

Just to make sure: is this also/still true in Black/White?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

^Yes.

Helps when the Pokemon is too low to fight Pokemon that give it the EVs you want.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2011)

Raikage said:


> Was doing some online battles yesterday and I lost so many due to hax. In one of them for example my Renunculus got fully paralyzed 7 turns out of 8, so frustrating.



If you had been winning, you still wouldn't have come out with any victories on your record, because most people on random battle disconnect when they're losing.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> ^Yes.
> 
> Helps when the Pokemon is too low to fight Pokemon that give it the EVs you want.



Thanks. =)

But then I have another question:

If you let* Pokémon A* fight a Pokémon that gives 1 Atk EV, and let *Pokémon A* hold a power bracer, and let Pokémon B hold Exp. Share, will Pokémon B receive 1 EV or 5 EVs after the battle?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 17, 2011)

So I just noticed Curse got turned into a Ghost type move.


Well, I guess that eliminates having a ??? coding that can be exploited then, eh?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 17, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So I just noticed Curse got turned into a Ghost type move.
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that eliminates having a ??? coding that can be exploited then, eh?



That might have been their reasoning.

@Scizor: The Pokemon would gain the normal amount of EV it could if it battled instead. The initial Pokemon holding the Macho Brace would get double the EV, but the Pokemon holding the Exp Share would get the normal amount.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> @Scizor: The Pokemon would gain the normal amount of EV it could if it battled instead. The initial Pokemon holding the Macho Brace would get double the EV, but the Pokemon holding the Exp Share would get the normal amount.



I see, thanks.

Well, training Pokémon who just hatched (and thus, are level 1) is quite a pain then..
That means one has to battle the full 252 Pokémon to max. out a stat


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok so I'm in the dream world right now.
Where can I get my eevee evolution that I obtained?


----------



## Raikage (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow I soft reset three times and got this Volcarona that has a 30 SP attk IV, a 30 SP Def IV and a 29 Speed IV

Its Modest and when I went to check what Hidden power it learns, it learns electric. This thing is a blessing.


----------



## crabman (Apr 17, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> Ok so I'm in the dream world right now.
> Where can I get my eevee evolution that I obtained?



First you need to Game Sync. I forgot what it was called but you need to press the middle button in C-Gear and wake up which ever pokemon you stuck in the dream world. Then you go to wireless and you hit Entralink. Then you walk around the forest until you find it. Then throw a Dreamball at it. Don't waste your other balls, that thing is a Masterball that you can't take it back with you.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 17, 2011)

^Oh crap. You need to walk around and find it? and I already used a dreamball on a far'fetched. Will I get another ball if I go back?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2011)

You won't be able to pick up your Eeveelution until the event for it ends on May 5th. 

And yes, you get another Dream Ball every time you confront a Pokemon you brought back from the Dream World.


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 17, 2011)

Ah thank you. See I was wondering if they were waiting haha. Thank you mucho .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn, Death-Kun did it before me.

Oh yeah... *sip*


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 17, 2011)

HOLY BALLS is Kyurem a bitch to catch 
and finally beat the real E4
Chandelure 69
Beartic 65
Haxorus 65
Samurott 66
Escavalier 65
Eelektross 65


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> HOLY BALLS is Kyurem a bitch to catch



Seconded 

I used my master ball on it, or else it would've taken ages before I'd gotten the Timid one I now have 



Mishudo said:


> Escavalier 65



Escavalier = WIN (imo)

Also, a question:

Is Garchomp still uber, or not?
I read somewhere that he isnt anymore.. Is that true?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2011)

Garchomp isn't Uber right now because he hasn't gone through testing yet, but seeing as there still aren't any sure-fire counters to Garchomp, he'll probably end up Uber again.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Garchomp isn't Uber right now because he hasn't gone through testing yet, but seeing as there still aren't any sure-fire counters to Garchomp, he'll probably end up Uber again.



I see. =)

Thank you.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 18, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> HOLY BALLS is Kyurem a bitch to catch
> and finally beat the real E4
> Chandelure 69
> Beartic 65
> ...





It's troublesome but not in the league of the roamers or Virizion due to it being able to heal itself and not being in a cave




got my Kyerumu in a mb which is a bit sad due to only using mb's onm like 10% of the tries i did on it


but after sring and getting this i couldn't get myself to sr it again


Kyuremu - #646 (Modest)
HP: 23
Att: 29
Def: 28
SpA: 24
SpD: 31
Speed: 30

hp fire 56


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 18, 2011)

Current Electric team:
Zebstrika 

Zebstrika

Emolga

Galvantula

Tynamo

They are all level 37 or so. Nothing really amazing about any of them. I didn't really bother with Natures this time around, have some with not the greatest natures(Galvantula and one of the Zebstrika have an ability that reduce Speed, but they are so fast as is so it's not that much of a problem).

I defeated the 6th gym, and will be battling Cheren soon. I should probably be finished with this team by Wednesday, Thursday the latest.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 18, 2011)

I finished ev training a jolteon in speed and sp. attack but I'm having trouble with a moveset. 
At the moment it has;
Thunderbolt
Thunder Wave
Volt Switch
Shadow Ball

I feel like it has too many electric moves but at the same time all of them are useful.


Any suggestions?


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 18, 2011)

If it's Hidden Power is Ice, replace Thunder Wave with it.

So I've got a VGC tourney (Double Battle, only 4 Pokes, only 5h gen Pokes) coming up next month; how do you guys think of this team?

Hydreigon @ Choice Band
252 Atk, 252 Spd, 6 HP
Naughty Nature
Outrage
Earthquake
Fire Blast
Crunch

Reuniclus @ Life Orb
252 HP, 252 Sp Atk, 4 Def
Quiet Nature
Trick Room
Psychic
Shadow Ball
Hidden Power [Fight]/Focus Blast

Escavelier @ Leftovers
252 Atk, 252 HP, 4 Def
Adamant Nature
Swords Dance
Megahorn
Iron Head
Pursuit/X-Scissor



I'm at a loss for what my last Poke should be. Keep in mind that battles will be over relatively quickly and that other than Hydreigon it is a Trick Room Team.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2011)

name: Boosting Sweeper
move 1: Charge Beam / Cheer Up
move 2: Thunderbolt
move 3: Hidden Power Ice / Hidden Power Grass
move 4: Shadow Ball
item: Life Orb
nature: Timid
evs: 252 SpA / 4 SpD / 252 Spe



name: Choice Specs
move 1: Thunderbolt
move 2: Shadow Ball
move 3: Volt Change
move 4: Hidden Power Ice / Hidden Power Grass
item: Choice Specs
nature: Timid
evs: 252 SpA / 4 SpD / 252 Spe


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2011)

South of Hell said:


> If it's Hidden Power is Ice, replace Thunder Wave with it.
> 
> So I've got a VGC tourney (Double Battle, only 4 Pokes, only 5h gen Pokes) coming up next month; how do you guys think of this team?
> 
> ...



I'd ditch the idea of Trick Room, personally. If you're insistent on Trick Room, though, I'd suggest Guts Flame Orb Conkeldurr as your 4th. 

As an alternative team, I would try using these as your first two:

Terakion (Terrakion) @ Life Orb
Trait: Justified
EVs: 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Close Combat
- Rock Slide
- X-Scissor
- Protect

Erufuun (Whimsicott) (M) @ Focus Sash
Trait: Prankster
EVs: 252 HP / 168 Def / 4 SDef / 84 Spd
Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Beat Up
- Tailwind
- Trick Room
- Taunt



Whimsicott has Trick Room to deal with anything that tries boosting its Speed, while it also has Tailwind to benefit the whole team's Speed if Trick Room wears off/isn't used. Trick Room is also there to negate the opponent's Trick Room if they use it, since using Trick Room again while its already in effect will just return things to normal. Taunt is to prevent the opponent from setting up, but the icing on the cake is Beat Up. With 4 members on the team, Beat Up hits 4 times. Being a Dark move, if it is used on Terrakion, Terrakion will gain +1 Attack per hit thanks to its ability. So, Whimsicott uses Beat Up on Terrakion, and Terrakion ends up at +4 Attack in one turn, the same as two Swords Dances.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a question that's been bugging me for quite a while:

What happens if you catch a Pokémon on a ROM using the wild Pokémon encounter adjust code and trade it to Black/White?

So, for example, I use the code to adjust the encountered Pokémon to encounter an Arceus, and then I catch it etc. and then I trade it over to white.

Also, is this consindered hacking/cheating? As this is one of the only ways to get an Arceus atm, right?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

My Glaceon's Hidden Power is Ground.


----------



## DanE (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark said:


> My Glaceon's Hidden Power is Ground.



Nice beat the shit out of those Fire, Steel, Rock types.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 18, 2011)

> Also, is this consindered hacking/cheating?



OBVIOUSLY using codes is cheating...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2011)

kazuri said:


> OBVIOUSLY using codes is cheating...



But if you only use a code to encounter it, and no other enhancements (like nature, IVs etc.), is it really cheating then? (As this is one of the only ways to get arceus atm, for example)


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2011)

It is still cheating, but it's not like anyone really cares anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It is still cheating, but it's not like anyone really cares anyway.



I see. Thanks. =)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 19, 2011)

1. Currently EV training new team:

Conkeledurr
Zoroark
Flygon
Haxorus
Vanilluxe
Scrafty

2. Evolving a shitload of pokemon.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But if you only use a code to encounter it, and no other enhancements (like nature, IVs etc.), is it really cheating then? (As this is one of the only ways to get arceus atm, for example)



Cheating is violating the rules of the game.  The way the rules are set up you cannot currently encounter Arceus.  Using a code to alter that rule is cheating.

I grabbed him at the Toy's R Us event, I'm sure they'll have more events to released him.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 19, 2011)

^My question is why would Nintendo and Gamefreak allow the creation of a device known as Action Replay, that clearly is designed to alter their respective game properties, if they actually gave a crap about it's use?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Cheating is violating the rules of the game.  The way the rules are set up you cannot currently encounter Arceus.  Using a code to alter that rule is cheating.
> 
> I grabbed him at the Toy's R Us event, I'm sure they'll have more events to released him.



How is getting it from nintendo different then, if you aren't meant to get it.. =/


----------



## Saturday (Apr 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How is getting it from nintendo different then, if you aren't meant to get it.. =/



That's the same way I feel.

There's also the people who use it to create pokemon that people are looking for just to trade it for a real evd pokemon that someone actually worked for.

My cousin has gotten 7 evds that way. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2011)

The Toys R Us Arceus was given away quite a while ago. There was never an Azure Flute event to get the level 80 Arceus at the Hall of Origin, not even in Japan. 

If you really want the legit Arceus, just use this.



NDS Events, English, TRU Arceus



Tsukiyomi said:


> I grabbed him at the Toy's R Us event, I'm sure they'll have more events to released him.



I ended up getting a Japanese Arceus from the Dream World when the event was held months ago. We're probably going to get the same kind of event. It was just a popularity poll where the Pokemon with the highest votes would be given away through the Dream World, and Arceus won. I wish it had been a Pokemon with an actual DW ability, like Regenerator Ho-Oh or Multi-Scale Lugia, but oh well.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 19, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> If you really want the legit Arceus, just use this.
> 
> 
> 
> NDS Events, English, TRU Arceus



This is the one made by the guy at GBAtemp right? I was hoping he'd have the 3 beasts on there. Thankful I got GSTOP deoxys though.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The Toys R Us Arceus was given away quite a while ago. There was never an Azure Flute event to get the level 80 Arceus at the Hall of Origin, not even in Japan.
> 
> If you really want the legit Arceus, just use this.
> 
> ...



Now I want to get my DS online even more


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 20, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The Toys R Us Arceus was given away quite a while ago. There was never an Azure Flute event to get the level 80 Arceus at the Hall of Origin, not even in Japan.
> 
> If you really want the legit Arceus, just use this.
> 
> ...



I have 2 Toys R Us Arceuses.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How is getting it from nintendo different then, if you aren't meant to get it.. =/



Because that IS how you're meant to get it.  That is the way he was set up to be obtained.  He does not legitimately appear in the game any other way.  Changing the game itself to _make_ him show up is cheating.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Because that IS how you're meant to get it.  That is the way he was set up to be obtained.  He does not legitimately appear in the game any other way.  Changing the game itself to _make_ him show up is cheating.



I agree it's cheating, but I dissagree it's that important. =/


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I agree it's cheating, but I dissagree it's that important. =/



That's your opinion.  I was just answering your question:



> Also, is this consindered hacking/cheating? As this is one of the only ways to get an Arceus atm, right?



It is cheating, so yes.  Now personally I refuse to play or trade with anyone I know is cheating because to me it ruins the fun of the game but that comes down to personal preference.

Some people are perfectly content to use cheats to grab every single Pokemon and hack their natures/stats/evs etc...  I tried that back on one of my Pokemon Red copies when I still had a gameshark and it sucked all the flavor out of the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> I have 2 Toys R Us Arceuses.



I have my own as well.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's your opinion.  I was just answering your question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand. =)
To each their own.

But, there weren't natures in Red.. =P


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't been doing much other than Dream World.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I haven't been doing much other than Dream World.



I wanna go to the dreamworld, too


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But, there weren't natures in Red.. =P



Yeah but I was still able to catch all 151 pokemon with masterballs in the field next to Cerulean City.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 20, 2011)

So I'm raising a Rotom in the washer-machine form and am wondering what moveset would be best. 

It has a Modest nature with full Sp. Attack EVs and currently has Hydro Pump, Thunder, Charge Beam, and Ominous Wind. I plan on changing this once its done training.

So what would be he best moveset for Sp. Attack?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2011)

name: Standard
move 1: Thunderbolt
move 2: Hydro Pump
move 3: Will-O-Wisp / Hidden Power Fire
move 4: Pain Split
item: Leftovers
ability: Levitate
nature: Modest
evs: 128 HP / 252 SpA / 128 Spe


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 20, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, though I'd rather split the remaining EVs a little more to put more EVs to Sp.Defense as well.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2011)

god damn the jump in levels after you beat the game

well at least I won't be bored


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2011)

Thinking of entering the VGC this year.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah but I was still able to catch all 151 pokemon with masterballs in the field next to Cerulean City.



haha, I do agree that that kind of cheating is somewhat ruining the game (at least for me, too) =P


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm wondering when (maybe in later games) after you beat the game one of the new areas would be a zoo of some sort or maybe even the safari zone and you can battle trainers who have specific animal pokemone i.e.
Frog pokemon
Fish Pokemon
Monkey Pokemon
Cat pokemon
I mean we have enough of all those, I'd just think it'd be different and cool.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it against the rules to post links to ROMs?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2011)

I stand corrected.

I've never been banned for providing links before. I guess most people here don't really care about the rule.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2011)

I was always under the impression that it was alright to have a ROM if you also possess a bought copy of said game (plus said console, offcourse.)


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a signature move I made for Shuckle. Tell me what you guys think!


*Shuckle*
Move: Berry Mixer
Type: Bug
Attack: -
Accuracy: 100
PP: 10
Description: The user withdraws into its shell and concocts a restorative juice from a berry that heals both HP and status.

Basically, depending on the berry, Shuckle can recover between 1% to 25% of its health and completely rid itself of status affliction. The move can be used multiple times during the battle, but the berry disappears once the battle is over.

I was also thinking about giving it priority and having it increase Def and Sp. Def by one stage during the turn that it's used, but that might be too broken.



Scizor said:


> I was always under the impression that it was alright to have a ROM if you also possess a bought copy of said game (plus said console, offcourse.)



That's just a morality thing, where people justify their playing of a ROM by saying they also bought the real game to support the developers.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 21, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The Toys R Us Arceus was given away quite a while ago. There was never an Azure Flute event to get the level 80 Arceus at the Hall of Origin, not even in Japan.
> 
> If you really want the legit Arceus, just use this.



1. Charmander with Leaf Tornado and Aqua Ring
2. Magikarp with Afro Break and Judgement
3. Snivy with Freeze Shock.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 21, 2011)

Overworld said:


> 1. Charmander with Leaf Tornado and Aqua Ring
> 2. Magikarp with Afro Break and Judgement
> 3. Snivy with Freeze Shock.




Check this out.

Magikarp

Ability: Wonder Guard

Moves: Mind Reader, Lock On, Fissure, Sheer Cold



Also.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Also.



lol, WIN. =P


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2011)

Ugh.

Gen 5 is becoming the [Blocked Domain] I've experience so far.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 21, 2011)

a magikarp using flamethrwoer is epically scary


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Gen 5 is becoming the [Blocked Domain] I've experience so far.



How so? =/


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Gen 5 is becoming the [Blocked Domain] I've experience so far.



That's a pretty bold statement.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying Pokémon Platinum today..

I saw a used copy in our local game store for a reasonable price not too long ago.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How so? =/





Rasendori said:


> That's a pretty bold statement.



I'm just not enjoying it as much as previous generations.

I'm not a fan of the new "high-tech" layout, the PoKeMoN suck so far, I don't like the shape of the gym badges, some of the music has been lame in comparison to past generations, and somehow, I'm at the second gym and already underleveled.

I'm not one of those people that spends a long time grinding by beating up wild PoKeMoN, because in this game they give so little EXP.

I'm sure it will get better, but so far, it's been a disappointment.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought Pokémon Platinum today =D

It was a good deal; I got it for a relatively low price. ^^


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm currently playing through a ROM of PoKeMoN Platinum.

I'm surprised at how much I'm enjoying it.

Especially in comparison to PoKeMoN White


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you think of my Sun team. I spent the evening planning it out and making it on PO.

Ninetales (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Drought
EVs: 252 HP / 92 SDef / 164 Spd
Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Flamethrower
- Will-O-Wisp
- Substitute
- Hypnosis

Venusaur (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 4 HP / 252 SAtk / 252 Spd
Modest Nature (+SAtk, -Atk)
- Growth
- SolarBeam
- Hidden Power [Fire]
- Sleep Powder

Tangrowth (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SAtk / 252 Spd
Naughty Nature (+Atk, -SDef)
- Sleep Powder
- Earthquake
- Power Whip
- Growth

Heatran (M) @ Air Balloon
Trait: Flash Fire
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Def / 252 SDef
Calm Nature (+SDef, -Atk)
- Toxic
- Fire Blast
- Dragon Pulse
- Roar

Victini @ Choice Scarf
Trait: Victory Star
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Jolly Nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- V-create
- Wild Charge
- Brick Break
- U-turn

Forretress (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Sturdy
EVs: 252 HP / 176 Def / 80 SDef
Relaxed Nature (+Def, -Spd)
- Rapid Spin
- Spikes
- Stealth Rock
- Gyro Ball


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

That Pokemon Selector is doing well for me. 

Lv 100 Haxorus
Lv 100 Hydreigon
Lv 100 Dakrai
Lv 100 Mew (finally)
Lv 100 Landorus
Lv 1 Snivy (finally)
Lv 19 Charmande with Volt Tackle
Lv 1 Chikorita (WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING!!)
Lv 1 Squirtle
Lv 100 Froslass


----------



## LMJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Soo....



New Pokemon game to be announced soon. Pokemon grey?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Soo....
> 
> 
> 
> New Pokemon game to be announced soon. Pokemon grey?



Holy **** =D

Epic.
Also, is that a less-pixelated back sprite I see? =D

Though the release date'll prolly be a long time from now


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

The *only* thing I hate about Black and White is that the back sprites are too pixelated and the unobtainable shiny legendaries.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Soo....
> 
> 
> 
> New Pokemon game to be announced soon. Pokemon grey?



Yup, I heard about this. We'll just have to wait and see, though. I don't think it'll be Gray, though. BW has only been out in Japan for about 7 months. I'm hoping for something for the 3DS, though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope "Grey" fixes the slow leveling system.

Is it just me, or is it 10x harder to level up in Gen 5?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hope "Grey" fixes the slow leveling system.
> 
> Is it just me, or is it 10x harder to level up in Gen 5?



Someone doesn't know about Audino.

Gen 5 is the easiest Gen to level up in.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

lolwut?

How's that remotely possible?

This game is the first one I've ever played where my team is underleveled by the 3rd gym!!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2011)

Find shaking patches of grass

Battle Audino

Level up


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

I shouldn't have to spend forever searching for rare PoKeMoN just to level up.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I shouldn't have to spend forever searching for rare PoKeMoN just to level up.



Stop complaining and use the damn Lucky Egg.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't have a freaking ulcer because not everyone is praising Black and White.

I don't own a Lucky Egg yet, it obviously wouldn't be a problem if I had, and even then, it's doesn't justify the slow grinding.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't believe how long this game has been out and they don't even have halfway decent side quests etc.

I mean damn, if you are going to make the game super easy and linear, at least add some sidequests that take some effort, and have multiple steps.. How many "quests" are there that are more than 1-2 steps?

Pokemons best idea for a sidequest is pokemon running from you first move to halfway across the continent.. And they've done it how many times now? 

You'd think a game that has 500+ characters would have some more creative people.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I shouldn't have to spend forever searching for rare PoKeMoN just to level up.



Audino is very common.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

But rustling grass isn't.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2011)

It is for me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, well... good... good for you...


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought it was very easy to level up in the game, more so than the others.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

I wonder if my game is faulty.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought my game was faulty when I use the bike in Nimbassa City. The game lags a little.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Find shaking patches of grass
> 
> Battle Audino
> 
> Level up



Funny thing is, I have only encountered 1 Audino.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

I've met three, and caught one.


----------



## Zorp (Apr 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Funny thing is, I have only encountered 1 Audino.



 They appeared like Zoobat for me.  Maybe because I trained for hours in the same areas.  Audino is great source of EXP for a good portion of the game, especially if you're holding an item that boost EXP.  After a while, though, fighting them loses its appeal.  I'd much rather grind against the Elite Four.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

I've seen 23! I feel specialpek





Zorp said:


> They appeared like Zoobat for me.  Maybe because I trained for hours in the same areas.  Audino is great source of EXP for a good portion of the game, especially if you're holding an item that boost EXP.  After a while, though, fighting them loses its appeal.  I'd much rather grind against the Elite Four.




Audino+Lucky Egg+ Pokerus= High ass Exp. Points!!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Zorp said:


> They appeared like Zoobat for me.  Maybe because I trained for hours in the same areas.  Audino is great source of EXP for a good portion of the game, especially if you're holding an item that boost EXP.  After a while, though, fighting them loses its appeal.  I'd much rather grind against the Elite Four.



I prob could have seen more, but to be honest, I never had to "grind" to beat the game. Just beat every trainer. Alot of the time, I had Repels on, lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2011)

I've met a bazillion and killed a bazillion.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 24, 2011)

I've met over 9000 audino's during audino hunting for quick(er) leveling

Boosted Exp from beeing traded+lucky egg+making an Audino faint = win

Route 14 and the Giant Chasm are the best places for Audino hunting in my experience. (Giant Chasm especially so, as Audino's there are level 50 to 55)


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

All I was saying, is that I shouldn't have to seek out a single PoKeMoN if I want to grind.

That's a sign of a bad game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 24, 2011)

i encounter Audino's a lot... I've had luck i guess..


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> All I was saying, is that I shouldn't have to seek out a single PoKeMoN if I want to grind.
> 
> That's a sign of a bad game.


Are you crazy? 

That _one_ Pokemon is _guaranteed_ to yield double exp every single time you encounter it. What makes this even better is the fact that it's _not rare at all_. It's not like you gotta go hunting in one single spot in all the game like Feebas in Gen 3, or go chasing it all over the map like legendary dogs. All you gotta do is wait for some grass to shake, and hop into it. You can even level up on other Pokemon in the area in the meantime. 

And raising higher level Pokemon in Gen 5 may be a little tougher, but the formula change is brilliant for raising lover levels. 

Come up off that Haterade, this shit is the best it's been in a long time.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe I just need more patience then, because it takes me ages, and everything besides Audino gives some weak EXP.

I suppose I could put down the Haterade though and focus on stuff I enjoy.

Like Team Plasma.

Plasma is boss


----------



## Scizor (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> All I was saying, is that I shouldn't have to seek out a single PoKeMoN if I want to grind.
> 
> That's a sign of a bad game.



No it's not.

It's a welcome addition that prevents grinding/speeds up training.

If you really want to take long, just build levels defeating the pokés you regularly meet in the grass/field.

And if audino hunting for training takes long for you, then you're just really unlucky. Sometimes I gain 5 levels in 10 minutes while hunting/defeating audinos, and sometimes I gain 5 levels in 30 minutes hunting/defeating audinos. But no matter how you look at it, one can be happy that there's such an Exp monster out there in Black/White.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Why would you want to prevent grinding?

And I guess I can just blame it on my luck then, as I never find Audinos, and if I do, I run into other PoKeMoN first.

But I'll trudge on. It's not all bad. It is starting to look up, but so far, it's still my least favorite gen.

Maybe after the first gen.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ugh. I am waiting to catch a Shelmet, but its Winter in my game. CHANGE ALREADY!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Ugh. I am waiting to catch a Shelmet, but its Winter in my game. CHANGE ALREADY!



Change the Month to spring and change it back. Duh....


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Change the Month to spring and change it back. Duh....



And you do that how?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Spring is a season, not a month. Duh.



And I believe you can do that by changing the time settings on your DS system, or computer if you're playing a ROM like me.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And you do that how?



The Little square at the bottom of the middle of the touch screen. Press it and go to the Icon that looks like a clock. Go to the Sub-Icon that looks like a calender. Press that. Press the Up button to change the moth. Save the setting and turn off the DS. Turn your game on and the season will be changed and go catch your shelmet.



Stunna said:


> Spring is a season, not a month. Duh.



You have to change the month to change season derppy.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

The way you phrased it made it seem as if you were calling Spring a month. 

You _should_ have said "change the month to one _in_ Spring", 'derppy'.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why would you want to prevent grinding?
> 
> And I guess I can just blame it on my luck then, as I never find Audinos, and if I do, I run into other PoKeMoN first.
> 
> ...



The general consensus on grinding is that it's tedious.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Ugh. I am waiting to catch a Shelmet, but its Winter in my game. CHANGE ALREADY!



I'm having the same problem, lol.


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2011)

Just about finished Pokemon White. All I have left to do is battle the elite 4 again and beat the campion (not going to do that any time soon). I've got to say that this has been my favourite Pokemon game so far. Why? Because it was actually a CHALLENGE! 

You have to level up quite well to face the gym leaders, if not, you're Pokemon will be as weak as hell.
Much richer story line than past games. 
Much tougher boss. 
Much harder trainers even after defeating the elite 4. (Cynthia is a beast!)
HUGE region!

Only thing I disliked about the game was the weak as shit legendaries. 
Caught Zekrom after throwing 2 ultra balls. Caught 2 of the legendary Musketeers with 1 ultra ball. 
Apart from that this game Kicks Ass and this is coming from someone who had low expectations for the game.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The only I thought was bizzare was that whenever you were going to face a gym leader, they always gave you help. Like when you would get one of the Monkeys before the first gym, or Timburr before the normal gym.


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> The only I thought was bizzare was that whenever you were going to face a gym leader, they always gave you help. Like when you would get one of the Monkeys before the first gym, or Timburr before the normal gym.



Think that's only early on in the game, and I think they do that if you don't want to take the harder route and train your Pokemon.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Before I restarted my Pokemon Pearl game:

*Spoiler*: __ 




IDNo: 59027

Name: Master

Money: $999999

Pokedex: 401

Score: 22791

Time: 439:49

Adventure Started: January 24, 2009 




Two years worth of a pokemon game. Clocked so much time on it. Even trained my Heatran, Shaymin all to Level 100. I found my first shiny pokemon in there(Raticate).  But know they are all happy inside White.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I want a Shaymin real bad!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want a Shaymin real bad!



I'll Give you one.

Tell me the moves, nature and level and i'll make it for you. I just want a starter any starter for it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 24, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Funny thing is, I have only encountered 1 Audino.





Stunna said:


> I've met three, and caught one.



Just run/bike alongside an area of regular shaded grass over and over, and eventually a shaking patch will appear.


When I transferred over my old Pokemon, I still had to breed eggs and evolve them to fill the Pokedex, so that's what I did to get a lot of exp. for them. lol


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2011)

I am running into countless dittos....


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 24, 2011)

Speaking of experience, I love this little piece of trivia from Bulbapedia:

The highest possible amount of experience points that can be gained in a  single battle is 457,970. This can be done by defeating a level 100  in a Trainer battle, using an internationally traded Pokémon at level 1 that is holding a ,  with Exp. Point Power ↑↑↑, S or MAX active. This means that given these  conditions, a Pokémon could technically advance from level 1 all the  way to level 87 in a single battle, given that it was in the Erratic  experience group.  

 A Pokémon in the Fast experience group would advance to level 83.
 A Pokémon in the Medium Fast experience group would advance to level 77.
 A Pokémon in the Medium Slow experience group would advance to level 76.
 A Pokémon in the Slow experience group would advance to level 71.
 A Pokémon in the Fluctuating experience group would advance to level 69.
 Before , the highest number of experience points it was possible to gain was 13,933. This could be done by defeating a level 100 , , , or   in a Trainer battle, using an internationally traded Pokémon that is  holding a Lucky Egg. This means that the most levels that a Pokémon  could advance in a single battle is 25, if a level 1 Pokémon in the  Medium Slow experience group defeated the level 100 Pokémon as mentioned  above.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I'll Give you one.
> 
> Tell me the moves, nature and level and i'll make it for you. I just want a starter any starter for it.



Lv 1 Shaymin with its starting moves. any nature. 

I just want a Shaymin to level up on. Do you want a Serperior, Emboar, Swampert, or what?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Lv 1 Shaymin with its starting moves. any nature.
> 
> I just want a Shaymin to level up on. Do you want a Serperior, Emboar, Swampert, or what?



Torchic. Put this in your Primary DNS 64-20-45-138


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Torchic. Put this in your Primary DNS 64-20-45-138



Sorry, all I have is a male Blaziken. I also have:

Torterra
Serperior
Emboar
Swampert
Blastoise
Typlosion
Feraligatr


Sorry to sound stupid but whats my Primary DNS?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sorry, all I have is a male Blaziken. I also have:
> 
> Torterra
> Serperior
> ...



*Sigh*  Go to the title screen where it has Reshiram/Zekrom. Press it. Go down the icons until you see Nintendo WFC Settings. Press it. Press the big blue Icon. Press Connection 1. _(If you don't have any settings in there, press thew top blue button that says Search for an Access Point.)  
_ Go down where it says Auto-obtain DNS and press No. Go to Primary DNS and type in these numbers. 64-20-45-138. Press Ok and Ok again.Go to the bottom right hand of the screen and press save settings. Turn on the game and go to the GTS and wait for your shaymin.

If you don't have Wi-Fi oh well.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> *Sigh*  Go to the title screen where it has Reshiram/Zekrom. Press it. Go down the icons until you see Nintendo WFC Settings. Press it. Press the big blue Icon. Press Connection 1. _(If you don't have any settings in there, press thew top blue button that says Search for an Access Point.)
> _ Go down where it says Auto-obtain DNS and press No. Go to Primary DNS and type in these numbers. 64-20-45-138. Press Ok and Ok again.Go to the bottom right hand of the screen and press save settings. Turn on the game and go to the GTS and wait for your shaymin.
> 
> If you don't have Wi-Fi oh well.



Sorry bro. I don't have internet connection[to get Wi-fi] in my moms house. As soon as I get to my dad's house though I will PM you[maybe tomorrow?]. I am so sorry for this. Also, tomorrow I will have your Torchic for you!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sorry bro. I don't have internet connection[to get Wi-fi] in my moms house. As soon as I get to my dad's house though I will PM you[maybe tomorrow?]. I am so sorry for this. Also, tomorrow I will have your Torchic for you!



ok. PM me in the morning or afternoon and i'll fix up your shaymin.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> ok. PM me in the morning or afternoon and i'll fix up your shaymin.



Thanks, and I will get you your Torchic.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Thanks, and I will get you your Torchic.



And I vill get you your Shaymin. Just remind me about it.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> And I vill get you your Shaymin. Just remind me about it.



Okay. Lv 1 Torchic for a Lv 1 Shaymin. 

Is the Shaymin hacked or what not?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Okay. Lv 1 Torchic for a Lv 1 Shaymin.
> 
> Is the Shaymin hacked or what not?



I could give you a hacked move like Feeze Shock or V-Generate.

V-Generate sounds better than V-Create.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I could give you a hacked move like Feeze Shock or V-Generate.
> 
> V-Generate sounds better than V-Create.



No thank you. I would like a normal Shaymin. Also, do you want anything else along with the Torchic?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2011)

Altered my Sun team a bit. A bit weak from the Special side, but making Venusaur mixed is a no go. Otherwise I'd try to run HP Ice/Solarbeam and I'd replace Swords Dance with Growth. But Sleep Powder is very valuable. I switched Heatran's Toxic for Protect, so Blaziken can HJK itself into oblivion. I changed Special Venusaur to Physical Venusaur to better combat Tyranitar. Power Whip OHKOs most T-Tar. Also, Saur is able to outrun and OHKO Ken with EQ. T-Tar and Ken are the biggest problems for my Sun team, so what I've done has remedied that a bit.

Ninetales (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Drought
EVs: 252 HP / 92 SDef / 164 Spd
Timid Nature (+Spd, -Atk)
- Flamethrower
- Will-O-Wisp
- Substitute
- Hypnosis

Venusaur (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Adamant Nature (+Atk, -SAtk)
- Swords Dance
- Power Whip
- Earthquake
- Sleep Powder

Tangrowth (M) @ Life Orb
Trait: Chlorophyll
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 SAtk / 252 Spd
Naughty Nature (+Atk, -SDef)
- Hidden Power [Fire]
- Earthquake
- Power Whip
- Growth

Heatran (M) @ Air Balloon
Trait: Flash Fire
EVs: 252 HP / 4 Def / 252 SDef
Calm Nature (+SDef, -Atk)
- Protect
- Fire Blast
- Dragon Pulse
- Roar

Victini @ Choice Scarf
Trait: Victory Star
EVs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spd
Jolly Nature (+Spd, -SAtk)
- V-create
- Wild Charge
- Brick Break
- U-turn

Forretress (M) @ Leftovers
Trait: Sturdy
EVs: 252 HP / 176 Def / 80 SDef
Relaxed Nature (+Def, -Spd)
- Rapid Spin
- Spikes
- Stealth Rock
- Gyro Ball


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No thank you. I would like a normal Shaymin. Also, do you want anything else along with the Torchic?



I need heart Scales. Can you give me those?

Wondermin? Shaymin + Wonder Guard.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I need heart Scales. Can you give me those?
> 
> Wondermin? Shaymin + Wonder Guard.



No thanks. 


Land Shaymin with the Ability Natural Cure. Lv 1. Regular moves. I want to be able to level it up and for it to act like a normal shaymin.

Unless, does anyone have an Oak's Letter?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No thanks.
> 
> 
> Land Shaymin with the Ability Natural Cure. Lv 1. Regular moves. I want to be able to level it up and for it to act like a normal shaymin.
> ...



Ok then, everything is set. Just PM me with what you want tommorow and you'll get it as long as you have everything set in your Wifi connection settings. I tend to forget things overnight


----------



## Scizor (Apr 25, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I am running into countless dittos....



You're lucky ^^

Almost all dittos are valuable


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2011)

I've just caught over a 151 Pokemon and it really just dawned onto me that if this was gen 1 I would have caught 'em all but now I've barely even started.



Keiichi Song said:


> I am running into countless dittos....



Magikarpp has gone the opposite way. Now you can only get one of the damn things and you have to buy it too.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how to actually view the National Pokedex? I have it, but I cannot switch from Unova to National.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I've just caught over a 151 Pokemon and it really just dawned onto me that if this was gen 1 I would have caught 'em all but now I've barely even started.



I have all Gen 5 pokemon and all Pofesser Juniper Says is: "Keep up the good work!!"..... bitch



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Does anyone know how to actually view the National Pokedex? I have it, but I cannot switch from Unova to National.



It says select at the bottom of the screen somewhere.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 25, 2011)

^She's just reminding you then in a couple of years time you'll be catching all of these again and more


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

I GOT A SHAYMIN!



THANKS SO MUCH OVERWORLD!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 25, 2011)

Need to know iof anyone has the following:

Female Poliwag w/ Drizzle

Female Vulpix w/ Drought

or 

Female Torchic w/ Speed Boost
----------------------------------

Rather have either of the first two personally.

Can trade Modest Deino, Modest Cottonee or timid Cottonee for them.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I GOT A SHAYMIN!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH OVERWORLD!



Your welcome.... now about our battle...


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Your welcome.... now about our battle...



I can finally test out my team I have been preparing.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 25, 2011)

I finished my Electric team a few days ago. The Pokemon were:
2 Zebstrika
Emolga
Galvantula
Eelektross
Stunfisk

The Zebstrika weren't that great for me. Everyone else was enjoyable. Nothing really great about any besides Galvantula who I used in White. So far, this has been my less enjoyable one.

I'm almost finished with my Fighting team as well, currently at the start of Victory Road. Probably will beat it tonight. I've been enjoying this one a lot.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

Galvantula is a REALLY good Pokemon.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Galvantula is a REALLY good Pokemon.



That thing scares me.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm afraid of spiders... even pokemon spiders..

Durant looks creepy too. How it's legs move makes me shutter.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

Overworld said:


> That thing scares me....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you did there.


----------



## Psych (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally completed the game. All Main game, post game and Elite 4 again. Not got all the Pokemon and don't plan to.

Manage to get about 40 hours worth. Loved every moment of it XD


----------



## kazuri (Apr 25, 2011)

Galvantula is the first poke I decided was in my team and bred for. Him and bisharp are just so cool..


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2011)

I hate spiders, but Galvantua or whatever it's called is on my list of PoKeMoN to catch.

It looks BA.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 25, 2011)

Hydreigon...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

It's all about Darmanitan and Reuniclus!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody wanna battle? I'm bored. My friend code is: 0561-6715-2474


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Anybody wanna battle? I'm bored. My friend code is: 0561-6715-2474



Wanna rematch?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Wanna rematch?



sure, let's go


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

How powerful would this be:

Kyorge uses Hydro Pump, while it is raining. While holding Mystic Water?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2011)

I was thinking about something a few days ago:

If you let Groudon hold a heat rock (or if you let Kyogre hold a damp rock) it will extend the infinite by 2-3 turns o_o

Dividing by Pokézero

*headexplodes*


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Galvantula is a REALLY good Pokemon.



It's my second favorite 5th generation Pokemon.

I finished my Fighting team:
Emboar
Hammer Arm
Heat Crash
Poison Jab
Head Smash

Sawk
Close Combat
Rock Slide
Poison Jab
Dig

Throh
Revenge
Storm Throw
Poison Jab
Rock Slide

Gurdurr
Stone Edge
Hammer Arm
Dig
Poison Jab

Scrafty
Crunch
Hi Jump Kick
Dragon Claw
Poison Jab

Mienshao
U-Turn
Hi Jump Kick
Poison Jab
Rock Slide

Not 100% sure if those are the right moves or not, most are right. I didn't care much for Natures this time around so I don't know what they are, some were bad though. I used the same items as always, Rocky Helmet(Scrafty), Expert Belt(Throh), and Scope Lens(Sawk). Also used Charcoal(Emboar), Bright Powder(Mienshao), and Evolite(Gurdurr). I enjoyed playing with this team up until the Elite Four. I wanted everyone to be level 50 at less so I kept going back to the Elite Four to train there since it's faster and better then Audino hunting. Got boring when I kept losing, and when I was ready to fight them I still lost a few times. Aside from the Elite Four this team was enjoyable for me.  


And as for my Electric team:
Zebstrika
Thunderbolt
Flame Charge
Stomp
Something else

Zebstrika
Wild Charge
Flame Charge
Pursuit
Stomp

Emolga
Acrobatics
Thunderbolt
Two other moves

Galvantula
Thunder
Bug Buzz
Toxic
Something else

Eelektross
Acrobatics
Wild Charge
Crunch
Crush Claw

Stunfisk
Surf
Thunderbolt
Mud Bomb
Sludge Bomb

I clearly don't remember this team perfectly. Zebstrika were both the worst members on the team for me, they didn't do much for me after the first little part of the game, and they weren't that great then either. Emolga was useful in it's time. Galvantula was great as always. Eelektross was alright but rather boring to use. Stunfisk was pretty awesome as well. I don't really remember what items I used for who, I know Emolga and Eelektross didn't have one because of Acrobatics. I think Stunfisk had Rocky Helmet. Someone had Scope Lens and someone had Expert Belt. I think Galvantula had Magnet. Aside from Galvantula and Stunfisk, the rest were mostly boring and more useless then useful.

Going to start Fire team today.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

Is a Froslass with Snow Waring a hack?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How powerful would this be:
> 
> Kyorge uses Hydro Pump, while it is raining. While holding Mystic Water?



Lackluster. If you want complete brute force you want Kyogre to use Water Spout in the rain at full health while holding Choice Specs or a Water Gem.



Scizor said:


> I was thinking about something a few days ago:
> 
> If you let Groudon hold a heat rock (or if you let Kyogre hold a damp rock) it will extend the infinite by 2-3 turns o_o
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it doesn't work like that. Infinite weather only goes away when the weather gets changed to something else. Also, the Pokemon actually has to use Rain Dance/Sunny Day/Sandstorm/Hail while holding the respective rock to extend the turns.



Overworld said:


> Is a Froslass with Snow Waring a hack?



Yes.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't work like that. Infinite weather only goes away when the weather gets changed to something else. Also, the Pokemon actually has to use Rain Dance/Sunny Day/Sandstorm/Hail while holding the respective rock to extend the turns.



It was meant as a joke >.<


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

What do you guys think of my team for my Tournament.

Electivire

Tangrowth

Magmortar

Glaceon

Yanmega

Rhyperior


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It was meant as a joke >.<



Oh, sorry. ;A;



Overworld said:


> What do you guys think of my team for my Tournament.
> 
> Electivire
> 
> ...



What tournament?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 26, 2011)

I just had another first for me in Pokemon.


I just hatched a shiny Sandile. 


And it's got Thunder Fang and Fire Fang because I was breeding with my old Houndoom. lol


It's a neutral nature, but it's still awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2011)

I've never ever encountered/hatched a shiny Pokémon in my entire 'Pokécareer' 

Congrats on the shiny sandile win, though 



Death-kun said:


> Oh, sorry. ;A;



It's ok, offc <3


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2011)

Cubone higher than Gabite!?

No I keed. Looks good so far =3


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 26, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Need to know iof anyone has the following:
> 
> Female Poliwag w/ Drizzle
> 
> ...



I don't have enough dream points to access those yet, I've only just made it to windswept sky a few days ago. That and Female Torchic with Speed Boost in impossible unless hacking because dream world events are always male. Sucks for those that are trying for Eevee...

Even then, I don't think I'd trade them off that easily... (especially since I have those pokemon, and the parents for my Cottonee for my 3rd version game)

I like doing Dream World in the morning because it's not that busy, it's actually pretty fun, if you've got a web of dream pals to visit. Just playing mini-games on it's own is time consuming, especially the Wailord and Ice Cream ones because you have to stay the entire mini-game to win.

I have four rows of berries growing at the moment. All of them type and confusion berries.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> I just had another first for me in Pokemon.
> 
> I just hatched a shiny Sandile.
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, sorry. ;A;
> 
> 
> 
> What tournament?



The one at my school.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, Dream World is pretty fun in its own Pokemon way. The berry system is way better than having it in-game. It would be nice if this turns out to be the beginnings of a Pokemon MMO.

I think I've got around 6100 dream points right now. It's pretty easy to come away with 500+ points every playthrough.

Also, if you're looking for DW Vulpix and Poliwag, just use the GTS. I managed to get a Drought Vulpix from there. Probably could've gotten the DW Poliwag too, but I haven't actually seen one in-game yet.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2011)

Great, now I'm overleveled.

I'm stomping my rivals and Gym Leaders.

I retract my statement about this game being bad...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Great, now I'm overleveled.
> 
> I'm stomping my rivals and Gym Leaders.
> 
> I retract my statement about this game being bad...



Excellent.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't like my pokemon being overleveled. It's not a challenge then


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2011)

I know, right.

I'm at the Desert Resort, with 3 Gym Badges, and my current team is:

Pignite Lvl.29
Tranquill Lvl.26
Palpitoad Lvl.27
Pansage Lvl.27
Sandile Lv.22


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I know, right.
> 
> I'm at the Desert Resort, with 3 Gym Badges, and my current team is:
> 
> ...



Train Sandile more


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2011)

I just caught him.

Krookodile (?) looks like a beast.

Does anyone know how to retrieve ROM files? I was playing a PKMN Black ROM, had to restart my computer, and now I can't find it!!

I don't want to start over!!!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Rate my Team Please:

Kinklang
Lv 50
Sassy Nature
Ability- Minus
Held Item- Leftovers
Moves:
Automoize
Thunderbolt
Gear Grind
Metal Sound

Conkeldurr
Lv 46
Adamant Nature
Ability- Guts
Held Item- King's Rock
Moves-
Brick Break
Hammer Arm
Work Up
Bulk Up

Stunfisk
Lv 47
Adamant Nature
Ability- Static
Held Item- Shell Bell
Moves-
Muddy Water
Bounce
Earthquake
Thunderbolt

Cryogonal
Lv 41
Impish Nature
Ability- Levitate
Held Item- Expert Belt
Moves-
Reflect
Light Screen
Ice Beam
Acid Armor

Zoroark
Lv 44
Naughty Nature
Ability- Illusion
Held Item- BlackGlasses
Moves-
Aerial Ace
Foul Play
Faint Attack
Calm Mind

Ferrothorn
Lv 45
Impish Nature
Ability- Iron Barbs
Held Item- Rocky Helmet
Moves-
Energy Ball
Payback
Ingrain
Iron Defense


What do you think?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 26, 2011)

Swampert, but no Blastoise?

Where the fuck is Charizard, Garchomp and Salamence?

What the hell is Luxray, Braviary, and Meganium doing there?

Mind = Blown

When is the full list with proper numbering coming out?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys, check this out:



I really hope this time it's true. A PMD game for the 3DS would be so goddamn awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 26, 2011)

Not a fan of these dungeon genre games, except for Inuza...


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Great, now I'm overleveled.
> 
> I'm stomping my rivals and Gym Leaders.
> 
> I retract my statement about this game being bad...



Awesome! Good for you ^^



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Swampert, but no Blastoise?
> 
> Where the fuck is Charizard, Garchomp and Salamence?



They're probably higher on the list..


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2011)

Just beat the elite 4, Cynthia, and the game Freak guy with my pokemon team of

lvl 57-60 Physical Sweeper
lvl 56-59 Mixed attacker/staler
lvl 60-62 Overheat user
lvl 62-65 Mixed attacker and defensive
lvl 64-67 Special Sweeper
lvl 65-67 Physical attack and damage soaker


*GO ME!!!*


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Fuck yeah Stallrein.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this time it's true. A PMD game for the 3DS would be so goddamn awesome.



There's also . 

Gale of Darkness remake on the 3DS? 

I never played that game. I was done with pokemon at the time, so I'd most likely pick this up if it's true.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 27, 2011)

It finally got lucky for me.. Found a shiny Torkoal after 32 chains of Pokeradar.. Yay...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2011)

Pokerader  what backward outdated tech is that


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Stallrein.*



Stallrein

Stalling your shit like nobody's business.



Rhythmic- said:


> There's also .
> 
> Gale of Darkness remake on the 3DS?
> 
> I never played that game. I was done with pokemon at the time, so I'd most likely pick this up if it's true.



That one was confirmed to be a fake make up by some folks on 2ch. While the scans for the 3DS PMD also originated from 2ch, the screenshots are completely original. You can even see the overworld sprites, text boxes with the image of the character talking, multiple Pokemon like Oshawott, Druddigon, Tepig, etc. The screenshots for the Gale of Darkness remake are the same screenshots used to promote the game years ago. The exact same. Also, a Gale of Darkness remake doesn't make sense. If they were going to put a port over to the 3DS, it would be Colosseum first. But seeing as these games really have nothing to offer to the player that we can't already get (such as MATTLE Ho-Oh and XD Lugia and the three dogs), they really have no place being remade.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 27, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Pokerader  what backward outdated tech is that


PokerAdar, you get it when you beat the game in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum?  You don't know it? Seriously? Or you just trollin' me..


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the black/white thread dude , why are you still chaining Pokemon in those games.

And yeah I was trolling, I'm one of the top pokemasters here man


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah mang, Radar is outta date. RNG is the new hip-n-happenin' thing.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah I was starting to think it was fake. I googled gale of darkness and one of the screen shots they used was on the first page of images haha. I'd go ahead and just buy the GC one and play it  on the Wii but the thought of a having a portable one was tempting.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Also, a Gale of Darkness remake doesn't make sense. If they were going to put a port over to the 3DS, it would be Colosseum first. But seeing as these games really have nothing to offer to the player that we can't already get (such as MATTLE Ho-Oh and XD Lugia and the three dogs), they really have no place being remade.



Sonic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would like to disagree with you, considering Adventure 2 hit the Gamecube before Adventure 1...

And Mario fans would also disagree considering Super Mario World and Yoshi's Island were ported to GBA before Mario 3... (Super Mario Advance 2: Super Mario World/Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island/Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3)

Still though, yeah, why port those games of all things? They weren't very popular because the pokemon selection was very limited and the whole Shadow Pokemon was a terrible gimmick.

Though I admit, I liked them a lot. Gale of Darkness more than Colosseum because of the Poke Spots and Minor B.'s music.



Kazekage Gaara said:


> PokerAdar, you get it when you beat the game in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum?  You don't know it? Seriously? Or you just trollin' me..



But it's an outdated piece of shit. You have so many different methods of obtaining shinies easier now...


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> There's also .
> 
> Gale of Darkness remake on the 3DS?
> 
> I never played that game. I was done with pokemon at the time, so I'd most likely pick this up if it's true.



AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I WANT A SHADOW LUGIA!!!!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't your gamestop carry it?

I got mine for $14 bucks... Before I got bored with it and sold it, after catching all the shadow pokemon and having to resort to attempting shiny hunts at Poke spots...



I'll tell you one thing, that was a game that made me truly appreciate Gulpin/Swalot. That pokemon stayed in my party til the very end.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

I do. I meant I want an actual Shadow to play in a game like Pokemon Black


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to admit, I liked the mechanics on Shadow pokemon. It's something that I really liked about that series.

And when the pokemon were purified they shot up levels like you wouldn't believe...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

My favorite character from Colosseum and XD: GoD was Miror B.

Miror B cannot be matched.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WuhqoZvyntA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

DARNIT.

SOMEONE TELL ME

How do I salvage my ROM?!!


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> But it's an outdated piece of shit. You have so many different methods of obtaining shinies easier now...



Please tell me =O


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> DARNIT.
> 
> SOMEONE TELL ME
> 
> How do I salvage my ROM?!!



What happened? o:


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I just caught him.
> 
> Krookodile (?) looks like a beast.
> 
> ...



THIS HAPPENED!!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

I did, and it's not there.

There's several files on my desktop labled "PoKeMoN Black", but when I click them, it takes down DeSmuMe, or an error occurs.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Hm... I'm not entirely sure what you should do.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

FUUUUU-

I have to start over then, I guess...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 27, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> But it's an outdated piece of shit. You have so many different methods of obtaining shinies easier now...



There are TELL ME!!



Every time I get to Ingo, that damn Crustle keeps killing all my pokemon no matter what I use!!

1st time: Aagron, Electivire, and Glaceon.(lost)

2nd time: Kingdra, Tangrowth, and Glaceon.(lost)(glaceon almost took it out with Blizzard but it took me out with two Stone Edges. Why the hell is that thing so fast!!)

3rd time: Emboar, Samurott, and Serperior.(currently)


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Try using Terrothorn.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2011)

Conkeldurr with Mach Punch is awesome. Probably my Top 3 on the game.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

What should I have:

A Baton Passer or a Status Inflicter?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What should I have:
> 
> A Baton Passer or a Status Inflicter?



Baton Passer. It'll be good to switch out if the opponent has a type advantage over you.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided to create a Rock team.


----------



## StoneCliff (Apr 27, 2011)

I've decided I'm reading a little to much manga:

A Dwebble named Shino
A Blitzle named Sasuke
A Pansear named Natsu
A Sawk named Rock Lee
A Yamask named Shikamaru
A Sandile named Edward (Full Metal)
A Golett named Alphonse 

and so forth

On another note,

any one have a good name for Dewott?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 27, 2011)

StoneCliff said:


> I've decided I'm reading a little to much manga:
> 
> A Dwebble named Shino
> A Blitzle named Sasuke
> ...



I'm addicted to Naruto so what



StoneCliff said:


> any one have a good name for Dewott?



Kisame.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 28, 2011)

Any more news on a possible third 5th gen Pokémon game? =D


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, call me a noob but when is Smogon gonna update their strategy pokedex?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Okay, call me a noob but when is Smogon gonna update their strategy pokedex?



When the Gen 5 metagame is well and established.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 28, 2011)

When's Pokemon Grey gonna come be announced? I'm bored now.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, so I've got an adamant male Krookodile I'm in the middle of training, and it's got the following moveset:

Earthquake
Foul Play
Thunder Fang
Fire Fang

I, of course bred the fang moves to help counter it's multiple weaknesses, but I'm having second thoughts about whether I should let it have Outrage for one of it's moves instead. It's sheer 120 power and the fact that it will give normal or higher damage to every single-typed Pokemon but Steel, makes me think it might be more useful. (But of course the drawback would be inevitable confusion.)

My other thought was to equip it with Quick Claw to give me a slight chance with some of the faster Pokemon. And I'm also thinking that might play well into it's Moxie ability. 

I'm just running some scenarios through my head. I'm open to suggestions if anyone's got some other ideas.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Okay, so I've got an adamant male Krookodile I'm in the middle of training, and it's got the following moveset:
> 
> Earthquake
> Foul Play
> ...



Outrage is good and a Persim berry fixes the confusion problem once (but at the cost of other held item options).

As I see it, as Outrage doesnt get STAB with Krookodile, its drawbacks are a pain (Beeing locked in it for 2-3 turns and the confusion + the possible Persim berry taking away the possibility of other held items, if used), earthquake beeing enough in the power department (100 base power + STAB) and as the elemental coverage is very helpful I wouldnt run Outrage on Krookodile.

But I'm rather new to competitive Pokémon


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2011)

If you're doing competitive sets, you want this:


[SET]
name: Choice Scarf
move 1: Earthquake
move 2: Crunch
move 3: Pursuit
move 4: Stone Edge
item: Choice Scarf
nature: Adamant / Jolly
evs: 4 HP / 252 Atk / 252 Spe


Or this:

[SET]
name: Bulk Up
move 1: Bulk Up
move 2: Earthquake
move 3: Crunch
move 4: Stone Edge / Taunt / Substitute
item: Leftovers
nature: Adamant
evs: 156 HP / 252 Atk / 100 Spe



But if you aren't doing competitive, you can just alter those sets around a bit to your liking. (such as taking off the Scarf and replacing Pursuit).


----------



## ineverlearn (Apr 29, 2011)

Is there PokeRus in White/Black? I had it in Ruby and forgot about it until my friend mentioned it yesterday?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 29, 2011)

ineverlearn said:


> Is there PokeRus in White/Black? I had it in Ruby and forgot about it until my friend mentioned it yesterday?



Yes there is. =3


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 29, 2011)

Not much from my end other than Dream World, like Overworld I too am waiting patiently for the announcement of a third version.

I still have yet to encounter Tropius, Poliwag, Snorunt, or Vulpix. I know that considering my dream points are so low. Perhaps by Monday (because I can't DW tommorrow, and if I just reach it Sunday I won't be able to play) I'll unlock the Sea section and grant myself access to more new pokemon.

Only to have to go further to access the pokemon I'm hunting...

I wonder if they'll have some sort of promotion, Surfing Pikachu with Lightningrod, but the gender is fixed as Female, like in GenIV... Where you can get a surfing Pikachu, but if you want a better one with Lightningrod, you have to breed it. But you can't get Surf with it...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 29, 2011)

So far my Fire team contains:
Pignite level 32
Simisear level 31 I think
Darumaka level 31 I think

I'm at Driftveil City as of now, going to do Team Plasma stuff in Cold Storage.

So far this team has been enjoyable.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope the next events consist of travelling to new islands, something to help make this game more enjoyable now that I beat it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 29, 2011)

I plan on finishing my Fire team over the weekend. Just four more badges and the Elite four left. I can probably make it to Victory Road come Sunday night.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 29, 2011)

Why does Bulbapedia list the standard Arceus and the move Judgment as the Flying type?


I guess it's at least better than when I checked it a month ago and it listed both Pokemon and move as the ??? type.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a Glameow?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Does anyone have a Glameow?




I'll give you one... I hate it


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I'll give you one... I hate it



Cool. When can you trade?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 29, 2011)

I can trade now if you want. Give me anything for it.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Alright. Let me get off this damn ship first. Is it hacked?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

How do you get the TM for Attract?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 29, 2011)

Is it a hack when you make a pokemon from the internet but it has the abilities it could have naturally and the moves it could learn naturally or by TM or breeding but you didn't train them yourself?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes                                   .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

Can anyone help me evolve my gurdurr into a conkeldurr?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 29, 2011)

So let me get this straight, White forest only has 2 of the 33 listed. So I only get Abra and Hophip. This is the second last straw, if the battle subway is shitty this game goes out the window. This game is pointless, the entire post game has been nothing but empty areas, towns filled with inis beag societies, and the rejects of catchable pokemon. The entire regions trainer's are equally pathetic. Lvl 70 Caterpies I beat the elite 4, Aldar, and Cynthia with low lvl 60s. Gamefreak should have spent another year or so fixing this game up. It lacks a lot of things the other games thrived on.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Yes                                   .



How?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Overworld said:


> How?



You didn't get it in game. 

And person who wants to get a conkeldurr- I will help you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 29, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> When the Gen 5 metagame is well and established.



What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 29, 2011)

Is there anything else to do besides training after you caught all the in game pokemon? I get really bored after the main game ends.



In Lucanosa Town: along with another girl who can tell the player what Pokémon were on their team each time they earned a Gym Badge.... stalker


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

^Really? thats creepy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 30, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why does Bulbapedia list the standard Arceus and the move Judgment as the Flying type?
> 
> 
> I guess it's at least better than when I checked it a month ago and it listed both Pokemon and move as the ??? type.



Every once in a while Bulbapedia switches the typing for both Arceus and Judgement, to showcase what happens when it holds a different plate with Multitype.

Right now for me, it lists both Arceus and Judgement as Dark type moves, because for me they're listing it as a Dark type.

It's like how Deerling and Sawsbuck are shown in their current weather form as the game. (right now they're showing winter form, when May hits they'll show its spring form)

It's just something they do for fun.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 30, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Every once in a while Bulbapedia switches the typing for both Arceus and Judgement, to showcase what happens when it holds a different plate with Multitype.
> 
> Right now for me, it lists both Arceus and Judgement as Dark type moves, because for me they're listing it as a Dark type.
> 
> ...



It seems confusing to some people


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Do Sawbuck/Deerling change form depending on the season? Cuz mine isn't.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do Sawbuck/Deerling change form depending on the season? Cuz mine isn't.



The wild ones do.... I wish they did.... when you catch them.... along with their type....


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> So let me get this straight, White forest only has 2 of the 33 listed. So I only get Abra and Hophip. This is the second last straw, if the battle subway is shitty this game goes out the window. This game is pointless, the entire post game has been nothing but empty areas, towns filled with inis beag societies, and the rejects of catchable pokemon. The entire regions trainer's are equally pathetic. Lvl 70 Caterpies I beat the elite 4, Aldar, and Cynthia with low lvl 60s. Gamefreak should have spent another year or so fixing this game up. It lacks a lot of things the other games thrived on.



Let's just hope the third Gen 5 game lacks said flaws and adds even moar win.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 30, 2011)

Look at my video over wifi. it has a really ironic ending. The video number is: 34-16068-12151


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

I want to create a Status Afflicting/Outlasting team. Who should I include?

So far:

Chandelur[FlameBody]-
Curse
Pain Split
Wil-o-Wisp
Endure

Roselia[Poison Point]-
Giga Drain
Toxic Spikes
Leech Seed
Ingrain


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 30, 2011)

Overworld said:


> It seems confusing to some people



I don't edit bulbapedia so yeah... Can't help ya bud.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do Sawbuck/Deerling change form depending on the season? Cuz mine isn't.



Yeah they do change forms with the season. What happens is as long as it doesn't go out in a battle, it'll stay in the form it is in.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

lol anyone read the comic Super Effective[its a pokemon comic]. Its sooo funny. the pokedex says: 

"Go capture a pidgey and name it BUTTS. Butts used Gust. Wouldn't that be funny?"

and

"Go capture a metapod and name it PENIS. Penis used harden. Wouldn't that be funny?"


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 30, 2011)

Seen it, not very funny.

Pokemon comics have never really been funny...


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 30, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Seen it, not very funny.
> 
> Pokemon comics have never really been funny...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 30, 2011)

Still not funny.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 1, 2011)

Now you're talking.


----------



## Dorzium (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2011)

You guys probably already know, but:

There will probably be HUGE Pokénews coming from nintendo this month (May)! <3


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 1, 2011)

Ok, this moth went by way to fast. It's already May and it still feels like I'm just starting the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (May 1, 2011)

Synchronoise is a stupid move. Instead of making it where it can can only hit pokemon of the same type as the user, it should hit *ALL* pokemon but be more powerful when it hits an opponent of the same type.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 1, 2011)

Do you only battle the Unova pokemon in the battle subway?


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

YEAH! Winter is over in my game!


----------



## Mintaka (May 1, 2011)

I liked black but I also had a few issues with it.

The biggest of which is the lack of pokemon I can find to make a good team with early in the game.  This is the first time I have ever beaten the elite four with only 5 pokemon one of who'm was an HM slave.  It also felt a little fast to me, since the gym leaders seemed easy to beat once I got past the first trio.

Otherwise I liked the game.  I liked team plasma and the unova region is quite large and interesting to explore. 




> Synchronoise is a stupid move. Instead of making it where it can can  only hit pokemon of the same type as the user, it should hit *ALL* pokemon but be more powerful when it hits an opponent of the same type.


Seriously when my sigilyph wanted to learn it I took one look at it and went "what the hell were they thinking when they made this move?".


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 1, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> I liked black but I also had a few issues with it.
> 
> The biggest of which is the lack of pokemon I can find to make a good team with early in the game.  This is the first time I have ever beaten the elite four with only 5 pokemon one of who'm was an HM slave.  It also felt a little fast to me, since the gym leaders seemed easy to beat once I got past the first trio.
> 
> Otherwise I liked the game.  I liked team plasma and the unova region is quite large and interesting to explore.



It was fast because the only focus of the game was Team Plasma. There was nothing to do anywhere unless there was Plasma causing shinnigans. Even the elite four was made to look like bitches to make them look better.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

One thing I didn't like about pokemon black, was that they lacked a lot of the previous items in the games such as the magmarizer and the odd keystone[which would still be useless since there is no hallowed tower]

I was also dissappointed in the Celestial Tower since it lacked any really good pokemon,.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Anyone else go on Marvelous Bridge and that grl dissapeared?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 1, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Do you only battle the Unova pokemon in the battle subway?



In the normal Single/Double/Multi, yes it's only Unova Pokemon.


When you beat the normal ones you gain access to the Super Single/Double/Multi, which has Pokemon from all regions.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 1, 2011)

Battle anybody? Besides Hiruzen?


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Whats that suppossed to mean?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 1, 2011)

I'm bored, and I want to battle somebody else.

No offense


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2011)

I've been thinking of possible sets for Scyther@Eviolite..

But is Scyther@Eviolite even OU material? Or should I just forget about it


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 2, 2011)

Finished Fire team.

Emboar

Chandelure

Heatmor

Simisear

Reshiram

Darmatian

It was enjoyable for the most part. Didn't get much use from Reshiram since it's so late in the game, same for Heatmor but I got my fair share from it.

Too lazy to post their moves that I remember. 

Currently doing Flying team

Pidove

Woobat

I'm at the 2nd gym.


----------



## Big Mom (May 2, 2011)

I am going to make a Sound Based team.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 2, 2011)

I made it to Sparkling Sea in Dream World.


----------



## Big Mom (May 2, 2011)

Would a team of entirely Unown be a bad team?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 2, 2011)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I made it to Sparkling Sea in Dream World.




Sparkling Sea?



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Would a team of entirely Unown be a bad team?



I can make that team go extinct with just Hex


----------



## Big Mom (May 2, 2011)

Fine. When I get my Unown Team I want to challenge you okay?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Fine. When I get my Unown Team I want to challenge you okay?



Take that sneer off your face!! BRING IT ON!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 2, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Sparkling Sea?



Dream World area. Catch water pokemon.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Would a team of entirely Unown be a bad team?



I know just the letters that you need.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

They should create a ruin where if you spell out the word LEGEND in Unown, you get a super strong legendary unown.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

How come the Battle Subway guy won't let me participate with Unown?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How come the Battle Subway guy won't let me participate with Unown?



Hiruzen Sarutobi: Hey, yes I'd like to enter Battle Subway please :33

Worker: Alright and what Pokemon will you be using?

Hiruzen Sarutobi: Unown :33

Worker: Get the fuck out of here 

Hiruzen Sarutobi: 

I guess he doesn't like Unown, probably had a bad experience with them one time


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

Nah. My ENTIRE team was unown, you have to have three different pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> They should create a ruin where if you spell out the word LEGEND in Unown, you get a *Genosect*



Fixed^
I want it already


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 3, 2011)

I have the last three pokemon in the Unova region


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 3, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I have the last three pokemon in the Unova region



Really now?

Are they legit?


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Nah. My ENTIRE team was unown, you have to have three different pokemon.



That and Unowns suck horribly


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 3, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Really now?
> 
> Are they legit?



All shinies. All level 100. All have really good stats.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

I am going back to my Sound pokemon team. Unown do suck.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Possibility?_


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 4, 2011)

More like: Hopefully...


----------



## Bioness (May 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am going back to my Sound pokemon team. Unown do suck.



Themed teams also suck too dude, why do you think the Gym Leaders fail so horribly, just get a nice mixed team with good Pokemon and you will be set


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2011)

If you base your teams on weather strategies or within a particular egg group, you could make a diverse enough team...for example, for my Dragon team, I often included pokemon in the Dragon-Egg group or those that can learn Dragon-type attacks.


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If you base your teams on weather strategies or within a particular egg group, you could make a diverse enough team...for example, for my Dragon team, I often included pokemon in the Dragon-Egg group or those that can learn Dragon-type attacks.



But why not just make a versatile mixed team?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2011)

Some people wanna stick to a theme.


----------



## Sunrider (May 4, 2011)

I think there's some fun challenge to be had in seeing if one can make a themed team relatively competitive.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OheiLvAIouQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Starrk (May 4, 2011)

I like Ghost types.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Nah. My ENTIRE team was unown, you have to have three different pokemon.



I'm sticking with my original point. Makes much more sense. 



Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OheiLvAIouQ[/YOUTUBE]



I think there was actually a real Pokemon Musical, it was for the first generation only though.



Stark said:


> I like Ghost types.



I have a few favorite Ghost types, this generation are all awesome for me.



Bioness said:


> Themed teams also suck too dude, why do you think the Gym Leaders fail so horribly, just get a nice mixed team with good Pokemon and you will be set



I find themed teams to be interesting. Probably not the best for competitive battling but in-game they work fine. I've been doing type teams for a while in Black, for the most part it's been very enjoyable and they didn't suck, Electric team sucked though aside from Stunfisk and Galvantula the other four I had just didn't interest me.



Overworld said:


> *Spoiler*: _Possibility?_



I'd tap it 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am going back to my Sound pokemon team. Unown do suck.



You wouldn't say that if you knew their true plans. They only pretend to only know Hidden Power, when in fact they can know any move they want and have "999" in all stats. 

Only a matter of time before they go on a rampage killing everything.



Overworld said:


> All shinies. All level 100. All have really good stats.



Dreams don't count


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Some people wanna stick to a theme.



I see. To each their own, I guess.



Sunrider said:


> I think there's some fun challenge to be had in seeing if one can make a themed team relatively competitive.



You do have a point.


----------



## Stalin (May 4, 2011)

WHo'd win in a fight, Hydreigen or volcorona?


----------



## Dorzium (May 4, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> WHo'd win in a fight, Hydreigen or volcorona?



Probably Volcarona because it could use Bug Buzz.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Really now?
> 
> Are they legit?



There's no legitimate way to get Genesect yet.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

what do you guys think of my Fifth Gen Team? 


---------------------------------------------------------------------

Ability: Blaze

Blaziken 
Level: 71 [Male] 
Bold Nature 
Held Item: Leftovers/None
*Move Set:* 
Focus Blast 
Sky Uppercut 
Blaze Kick 
Acrobatics 

--Stats-- 
HP: 210
Attack: 193
Defense: 147
Sp. Atk: 177
Sp. Def: 118
Speed: 149 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ability: Keen Eye

Braviary 
Level: 70 [Male] 
Serious Nature 
Held Item: Sharp Beak/various items 
*Move Set*
Fly 
Shadow Claw
Crush Claw
Sky Drop 

--Stats--
HP: 237
Attack: 210
Defense: 151 
Sp. Atk: 95
Sp. Def: 126
Speed: 135 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Ability: Rivalry 

Haxorus
Level 71 [Male] 
Sassy Nature 
Held Item: Dragon Fang/various others 
*Move Set*
Swords Dance
Outrage
Dragon Claw
Surf 

--Stats--
HP: 219
Attack: 261
Defense: 171
Sp. Atk: 113
Sp. Def: 133
Speed: 143 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Ability: Clear Body

Metagross
Level 73 
Naughty Nature 
Held Item: Adamant Orb/Steel plate 
*Move Set*
Psychic [Thinking of what to change for it] 
Meteor Mash
Psyshock 
Bullet Punch 

--Stats-- 
HP: 223
Attack: 273
Defense: 221
Sp. Atk: 173
Sp. Def: 133
Speed: 159 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Ability: Own Tempo 

Lilligant 
Level 65--currently training-- [Female] 
Lonely Nature
Held Item: Miracle Seed/various others 
*Move Set*
Toxic
Synthesis 
Petal Dance
Quiver Dance 

--Stats-- 
HP: 200
Attack: 121
Defense: 108
Sp. Atk: 177
Sp. Def: 133
Speed: 137 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ability: Illusion 

Zoroark
Level 74 [Male] 
Bold Nature
Held Item: Bright Powder
*Move Set*
Nasty Plot
Flamethrower 
Focus Blast
Night Daze 

--Stats--
HP: 186
Attack: 181
Defense: 126
Sp. Atk: 202
Sp. Def: 103
Speed: 185

-----------------------------------------------------------------

So what should I do to get type Coverage, and work out the kinks of the party?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> There's no legitimate way to get Genesect yet.



Yes, but I has them


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2011)

Because you used an AR or got someone who used the AR to get it. I'm not judging you for it, btw. I don't really care. I'm just saying, there's no legit way to get it yet. Also, getting all of them shiny? EXTREMELY EXTREMELY *EXTREMELY* slim possibility, for some outright impossible. But hey, if that's what you wanna do, w/e.

youcouldgetpokegenandleavethepididblankwhenyoucreatethepokemonandthegamewouldntknowthedifferencebuthey


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because you used an AR or got someone who used the AR to get it. I'm not judging you for it, btw. I don't really care. I'm just saying, there's no legit way to get it yet. Also, getting all of them shiny? EXTREMELY EXTREMELY *EXTREMELY* slim possibility, for some outright impossible. But hey, if that's what you wanna do, w/e.
> 
> youcouldgetpokegenandleavethepididblankwhenyoucreatethepokemonandthegamewouldntknowthedifferencebuthey



You don't believe me, do you


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

hey, show my party some love


----------



## Big Mom (May 4, 2011)

What pokemon are sound based?

I know there is:

Krickitune
Exploud
Meloetta
Chimecho
Chatot


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What pokemon are sound based?
> 
> I know there is:
> 
> ...



You'll never get that team finished if you need Meloetta in it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> what do you guys think of my Fifth Gen Team?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Why Blaziken? Infernape is so much better. If you can get it, give it a Mixed-attacker moveset.

Metagross...I don't really teach any of mine special moves honestly...If you want to teach it a Psychic-type move go with Zen Headbutt. So:

Bullet Punch
Meteor Mash
Earthquake
Zen Headbutt

That's my personal recommendation.

Braviary...well, I wouldn't teach it fly tbh...

Bulk Up or U-Turn
Rock Slide
Superpower
Brave Bird

Haxorus should learn Earthquake in place of Surf. It's up to you, but I like using Dragon Dance in place of Swords Dance. Haxorus' attack is already massively high, and DD boosts up speed by one stage along with attack. Striking first is gonna be very important because most people like to use Ice Beam/Blizzard/Hidden Power Ice. You *MIGHT* wanna copy Garchomp and give it Yache Berry just in case.

Alternatively, you could forego SD or DD and teach it:

Outrage
Dragon Claw
Earthquake 
Rock Slide

then give it Choice Scarf. Although, it'll only be able to use one move.


----------



## Big Mom (May 4, 2011)

Does this happen to anyone else:

When you are in a double battle, and both your pokemon die. You go to switch out your last pokemon, but it doesn't work?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Does this happen to anyone else:
> 
> When you are in a double battle, and both your pokemon die. You go to switch out your last pokemon, but it doesn't work?



No, but my game lags a little when I send out three pokemon at once.


----------



## Big Mom (May 4, 2011)

Mine keeps telling me to send it out and I am like "I AM!!!!!!!"


----------



## TeenRyu (May 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why Blaziken? Infernape is so much better. If you can get it, give it a Mixed-attacker moveset.



For Blaziken, I lost my best one (one I trained in Ruby) when I traded it to diamond, and my diamond got stolen. (I had alot of epicly strong pokemon on there) so unfortunately I've been trying to re-make Blaziken because it was my favorite  I have Infernape, and its prime for Eve training  



> Metagross...I don't really teach any of mine special moves honestly...If you want to teach it a Psychic-type move go with Zen Headbutt. So:
> 
> Bullet Punch
> Meteor Mash
> ...



For Him, I'd keep Psyshock because it does Physical Damage as opposed to Special, so it hits hard. I was contemplating Zen headbutt.. 



> Braviary...well, I wouldn't teach it fly tbh...
> 
> Bulk Up or U-Turn
> Rock Slide
> ...



My only Concern is what to do with that. I can get SP and BB, but Rock slide is one Im not sure I can get  I'll give that a try though. 




> Haxorus should learn Earthquake in place of Surf. It's up to you, but I like using Dragon Dance in place of Swords Dance. Haxorus' attack is already massively high, and DD boosts up speed by one stage along with attack. Striking first is gonna be very important because most people like to use Ice Beam/Blizzard/Hidden Power Ice. You *MIGHT* wanna copy Garchomp and give it Yache Berry just in case.
> 
> Alternatively, you could forego SD or DD and teach it:
> 
> ...



Haxorus is the one I've been back and forth about. I just couldn't figure out what moveset to use with him  I needed a few recomendations, so I'll try a DD,Outrage,Earthquake and Dragon Claw. I haven't found the Earthquake TM yet though  


Thanks for the suggestions, so you think Lilligant and Zoroark are all good?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mine keeps telling me to send it out and I am like "I AM!!!!!!!"



It could be the Shaymin I gave you....


----------



## Bioness (May 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What pokemon are sound based?
> 
> I know there is:
> 
> ...



Furret
Wigglytuff
Politoed
Seismitoad
Leavanny
Crobat
Venomoth
Ledian
Flygon
Yanmega
Manaphy
Shaymin
Ludicolo
Cinccino


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 5, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, so you think Lilligant and Zoroark are all good?



Not really. The only thing I have to say is I personally would try to find a pokemon that uses both grass and water-type moves, like Empoleon for example.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 5, 2011)

Went and released a Poliwhirl that had swift swim and didn't figure out until later that swift swim was his DW ability. I am sad now.


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Does this happen to anyone else:
> 
> When you are in a double battle, and both your pokemon die. You go to switch out your last pokemon, but it doesn't work?



You need to select the Pokemon you're going to switch in, and then you select a Pokemon to switch it out with, meaning one of the two Pokemon at the top. It is confusing when you first run into it though.


----------



## Scizor (May 5, 2011)

Haxorus has let me down severely 

Hydreigon, on the other hand, has proven that he's a *beast*.

After quite some battle experience with both dragons^ that's my verdict


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Haxorus has let me down severely
> 
> Hydreigon, on the other hand, has proven that he's a *beast*.
> 
> After quite some battle experience with both dragons^ that's my verdict



Really? Haxorus is so awesome in the subway. 1 DD and it sweeps the crap out of that place. Do you know if it has decent IVs?

Hydreigons alright too.


----------



## Scizor (May 5, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Really? Haxorus is so awesome in the subway. 1 DD and it sweeps the crap out of that place. Do you know if it has decent IVs?
> 
> Hydreigons alright too.



Yes, my Haxorus has pretty good IVs and is EV trained like: 252 Atk/ 252 Spe/ 4 HP.

Still, it has let me down severely 

And Hydreigon, who also has pretty good IVs and is EV trained to be a mixed attacker, has proven to be much better in my experience.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yes, my Haxorus has pretty good IVs and is EV trained like: 252 Atk/ 252 Spe/ 4 HP.
> 
> Still, it has let me down severely
> 
> And Hydreigon, who also has pretty good IVs and is EV trained to be a mixed attacker, has proven to be much better in my experience.



Do you battle in the subway? Does Haxorus not KO pokemon enough or gets killed to quickly?


----------



## Scizor (May 5, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Do you battle in the subway? Does Haxorus not KO pokemon enough or gets killed to quickly?



He is quite a succesful sweeper, but he, indeed, gets killed way too easily/quickly.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 5, 2011)

Wow. Dream World Blaziken has Speed Boost...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 5, 2011)

Wow, I did not know TMs are reusable 

Best game ever


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Holy hell, Volcarona was hard to catch! I had to put that mofo to sleep with my Butterfree and at 1HP with false swipe from Haxorus. Took 3 hours to get the right IVs and nature even with a synchronizer.


----------



## Dorzium (May 5, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Holy hell, Volcarona was hard to catch! I had to put that mofo to sleep with my Butterfree and at 1HP with false swipe from Haxorus. Took 3 hours to get the right IVs and nature even with a synchronizer.


Its easier to get that egg from that one guy and breed the hatched Larvesta until you get what you want.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 5, 2011)

Why do a lot of fighting types pokemon defenses are crappy?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Why do a lot of fighting types pokemon defenses are crappy?



Because of the utter flaw in logic of being called a "Fighting Pokemon"?



lol, idunno.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 5, 2011)

Who should I replace my Infernape for since I already have a fighting type in my team.


*Spoiler*: _Replacements_ 





1. Snorlax
2. Glaceon
3. Cofagrigus
5. Zebstrika
6. Pikachu with Volt Tackle(I'm no gonna evolve it into Raichu)
7. Gigalith
8. Golurk
9. Gengar
10. Umbreon
11. Espeon
12. Garchomp


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 5, 2011)

20 minutes after meeting Tornados, I encounter him on Route 10 on my way to the Pokemon league and catch him


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 5, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Who should I replace my Infernape for since I already have a fighting type in my team.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Replacements_
> ...



Why not replace the other fighting pokemon? Infernape is one of the best around if you use him right. Gengar, Garchomp, or Snorlax...


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 5, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why not replace the other fighting pokemon? Infernape is one of the best around if you use him right. Gengar, Garchomp, or Snorlax...



I want to replace Infernape because I already have Mienshao and it has better stats than it.

Is Garchomp better than Hydreigon


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I want to replace Infernape because I already have Mienshao and it has better stats than it.
> 
> Is Garchomp better than Hydreigon



Well, ok...but Mienshao's moveset is limited. Infernape can take out more threats.

Garchomp is, but I think they are about close.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 6, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, ok...but Mienshao's moveset is limited. Infernape can take out more threats.
> 
> Garchomp is, but I think they are about close.



ok, thank you


----------



## Bioness (May 6, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Why do a lot of fighting types pokemon defenses are crappy?



All Pokemon types have their specialties

Normal= high health and mixed stats, only 1 weakness
Fire= strong offense, week defense
Fighting= physically strong, weak defenses, low health
Water= Extremely Balanced
Flying= high speed and mixed stats
Grass= high special attack, mixed stats, a lot of weaknesses, best supporters
Poison= mixed stats, good defensively
Electric= Highest speed with great special attack and defense
Ground= Great physical stats, not good defensively
Psychic= great specials and sweepers
Rock= high defense, slow, great offensively
Ice= mixed stats, not good defensively
Bug= weakest type, low special attack, many weaknesses
Dragon= Most powerful type, few weaknesses, amazing overall
Ghost= low Health, great at status aliments 
Dark= great offensively, mixed stats
Steel= Highest defense, resist damn near everything


----------



## Scizor (May 6, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow. Dream World Blaziken has Speed Boost...



Yes it does


----------



## Matador (May 6, 2011)

Hydreigon(Modest, Highly Curious)

Dark Pulse
Surf
Dragon Pulse
Flamethrower or Fire Blast?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

I use fire blast.

I can't wait until they release Dream World Conkeldurr. Iron Fist + Mach Punch + Life Orb + (Bulk Up if I would need it) = OHKO for most.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

What egg moves should I put on my Garchomp and my Swampert?


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> Hydreigon(Modest, Highly Curious)
> 
> Dark Pulse
> Surf
> ...



I use Flamethrower. Accuracy>power imo.


----------



## Bioness (May 7, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> Hydreigon(Modest, Highly Curious)
> 
> Dark Pulse
> Surf
> ...


haha use flamethrower that way you will be like 80% of the other Hydreigons


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2011)

Bioness said:


> haha use flamethrower that way you will be like 80% of the other Hydreigons



Because a flamethrower>a missed Fire Blast by far -_-

And I use Draco Meteor over Dark Pulse


----------



## Stalin (May 7, 2011)

Besides deviantart and pixiv, whats a good place to look for pokemon fanart?


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2011)

Fire Blast has the benefit of having the highest accuracy of the basic base 120 power moves, having 85% accuracy.


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Besides deviantart and pixiv, whats a good place to look for pokemon fanart?



I'll PM you a few good sites.


----------



## Big Mom (May 7, 2011)

My Sound Team can defeat most teams, except those with Ghosts and/or Soundproof Pokemon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Because a flamethrower>a missed Fire Blast by far -_-
> 
> And I use Draco Meteor over Dark Pulse



Why don't you just breed one to have both? Mine does.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

Is my Marshtomp worth it?

Swampoonch/Marshtomp

Level 33

Brave Nature-Hates to lose

HP~ 92
Attack~78
Defense~56
Sp. Atk~ 50
Sp. Def.~60
Speed~ 48


My special Attack does better than my Attack for some reason.

I gonna keep post this guy back up when it hits Level 50.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'll PM you a few good sites.



Can you PM it to me too?


----------



## Scizor (May 8, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why don't you just breed one to have both? Mine does.



Because I like my Hydreigon's current moveset 



Benzaiten said:


> Can you PM it to me too?



Sure.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My Swampert would rape your Swampert.



Yours is at Level 100. Of course it could When Mine hits Level 100 we battle


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 8, 2011)

*Since this thread is in the hospital, I guess I'll start a topic....*




I saw this and thought it was the Dark stone but I thought wrong. I think it's going to be in Pokemon Grey/Gray. I think it either summons the Zekrom & Reshiram pokemon or it reanimates Kyurems true forme.


----------



## Big Mom (May 8, 2011)

My Sound Team:

Chatot
Lv 51
Ability: Tangled Feet
Held Item: Flying Gem
Moves:
Echoed Voice, Chatter, Uproar, Hyper Voice

Chimecho
Lv 55
Ability: Levitate
Held Item: King's Rock
Moves:
Heal Bell, Yawn, Echoed Voice, Uproar

Cinccino
Lv 51
Ability: Cute Charm
Held Item: Leftovers
Moves:
Sing, Echoed Voice, Encore, Hyper Voice

Seismitoad
Lv 59
Ability: Poison Touch
Held Item: Shell Bell
Moves:
Hyper Voice, Supersonic, Echoed Voice, Aqua Ring

Exploud
Lv 53
Ability: Soundproof
Held Item: Rocky Helmet
Moves:
Supersonic, Hyper Voice, Screech, Howl

Kricketune
Lv 52
Ability: Swarm
Held Item: SilverPowder
Moves:
Sing, Perish Song, Bug Buzz, Echoed Voice


----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Kricketune



                                        .


----------



## Big Mom (May 8, 2011)

What's wrong with Kricketune?


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What's wrong with Kricketune?



Its cry, for starters.


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Its cry, for starters.



I fap every time I hear it's cry.

Kricketune is awesome in my eyes, in every single way.





I finished my Flying team. I had:
Unfezant-At the start is was fun and what not but after it got boring. Wasn't really the best movepool wise. 

Swoobat-Fun at the start but got a little boring over time. Was useful for the most part though.

Archeops-Very enjoyable and very useful. Sucked when it's health was down since it gets weaker but other then that it was great overall.

Sigilyph-Used it in White for my main team, and just like then it was awesome here. Very useful. I tried not to focus too much on it though since I did so on White.

Swanna-Enjoyable throughout. Useful too.

Tornadus-Fun and enjoyable, too bad it's caught near the end of the game, would have liked to used it more.


Doing a Ghost team now. Just started yesterday so I don't have a single Ghost yet.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2011)

Kricketune is amazing.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Kricketune is amazing.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



Kricketune's NU


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I fap every time I hear it's cry.
> 
> Kricketune is awesome in my eyes, in every single way.
> 
> ...



why just 5th generation Pokemon? There are much better flyers than some of those, Staraptor, Crobat, Articuno, Salamance, etc


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> why just 5th generation Pokemon? There are much better flyers than some of those, Staraptor, Crobat, Articuno, Salamance, etc



Because they aren't available to me until after I beat the Elite Four and I'm only doing these teams up to the point of beating the Elite Four the first time.

Main reason for this all is to use nearly all the new Pokemon and see what they're like first hand. So even if I could get past Pokemon I wouldn't use them.


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Kricketune's NU



Because he's so great that people would feel guilty if they used him.


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

My lv 60 Kricketune just soloed[actually left him with 1 HP] a Lv 71 Sharpedo.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Because he's so great that people would feel guilty if they used him.



lol. So that's how it is


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Kricketune's NU


Isn't that like every bug Pokemon except a few?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 9, 2011)

Damn GTS communication errors.

It's so slow to connect, and if I finally manage to get on, as soon as I go to put a Pokemon up for trade, the connection completely cuts out, and what do you know, another error.

I know it's not the USB connector because I keep going back to test the connection, and it works fine.

Oh well, I just thought I could help someone out with those version exclusives. *sigh*


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

And that team does what?


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 9, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And that team does what?



You'll see in a couple of days you'll see


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 9, 2011)

I'm interested why a Sound team?


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I'm interested why a Sound team?



Most pokemon lack a defense against sound based moves, and their are some tricky things there such as Supersonic and Sing.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Isn't that like every bug Pokemon except a few?



Well, said few make the difference


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Most pokemon lack a defense against sound based moves, and their are some tricky things there such as Supersonic and Sing.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 10, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Most pokemon lack a defense against sound based moves, and their are some tricky things there such as Supersonic and Sing.


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2011)

No I'm just still in shock that she thinks it's a good idea as there are much better moves than sing and supersonic, not to mention those Pokemon are all gonna die


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 10, 2011)

I just found out a few days ago that even if a Pokemon faints it can still evolve if it got the right level during the battle. 

I don't remember this ever happening playing any of the other games though. I just found this out when my Ducklett fainted and still evolved into Swanna. 

Is it just a 5th generation thing?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 10, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I just found out a few days ago that even if a Pokemon faints it can still evolve if it got the right level during the battle.
> 
> I don't remember this ever happening playing any of the other games though. I just found this out when my Ducklett fainted and still evolved into Swanna.
> 
> Is it just a 5th generation thing?



I remember my pokes not evolving because they fainted from earlier gens. Not sure how early though.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 10, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I just found out a few days ago that even if a Pokemon faints it can still evolve if it got the right level during the battle.
> 
> I don't remember this ever happening playing any of the other games though. I just found this out when my Ducklett fainted and still evolved into Swanna.
> 
> Is it just a 5th generation thing?



1. I remember when I got my Pearl game,when I first got it, my Chimchar evolved into Monferno in the middle of a gym leader battle... and I loved it

2. My Charmander fainted once in Firered after I lost to Misty and it evolved before I was sent to the Poke' Center


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 11, 2011)

Overworld said:


> 1. I remember when I got my Pearl game,when I first got it, my Chimchar evolved into Monferno in the middle of a gym leader battle... and I loved it
> 
> 2. My Charmander fainted once in Firered after I lost to Misty and it evolved before I was sent to the Poke' Center



Blatant Lies

Dammit, I've been after a Adamant natured synchronizer pokemon and I've caught every single nature(sans the non boosting) except Adamant Damn you Abra and Elygm

EDIT: I caught an adamant Abra but it had inner focus!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Blatant Lies
> 
> Dammit, I've been after a Adamant natured synchronizer pokemon and I've caught every single nature(sans the non boosting) except Adamant Damn you Abra and Elygm
> 
> EDIT: I caught an adamant Abra but it had inner focus!!!!!



Why dont you just bread a female abra with an adamant male of its egg group/ditto holding an everstone?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why dont you just bread a female abra with an adamant male of its egg group/ditto holding an everstone?



Wait the male has to hold the Everstone I thought it was the female. Dammit I threw away my male adamant Abra

Where/how do you get the everstone?


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Wait the male has to hold the Everstone I thought it was the female. Dammit I threw away my male adamant Abra
> 
> Where/how do you get the everstone?



As far as I know, it doesnt matter which gender holds the everstone in the latest gens. (So both male and female can influence the offspring's nature when holding an everstone) 

And that's tough, man. =/

Also, wild roggenrola/boldore can be holding an everstone.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2011)

Currently at Cold Storage. Play time: 8:57

So far my Ghost team is:
Cofagrigus level 34 Male
Item-Rockey Helmet
Nature-Impish(+Defense, -Special Attack)
Ability-Mummy
Moves:
Payback
Hex
Attract-I'd tap that thing. 
Will-O-Wisp
Stats:
HP-91
Attack-50
Defense-123
Special Attack-65
Special Defense-85
Speed-37

If I face a female Pokemon then I can use Attract then Will-O-Wisp then use Hex which gets STAB plus it's own bonus for the opponent being under a status ailment. Payback comes in handy as well, with high Defense and low Speed, it'll most likely attack second giving it more power.

Yamask Level 32 Male
Item-Eviolite
Nature-Timid(-Attack, +Speed)
Ability-Mummy
Moves:
Flash-It's packing something big under it's mask. 
Hex
Ominous Wind
Will-O-Wisp
Stats:
HP-66
Attack-24
Defense-60
Special Attack-48
Special Defense-46
Speed-35
Flash lowers accuracy which gives Yamask more chance to last longer in battle and eventually get a hit with Will-O-Wisp, Hex can then be used for STAB plus Hex's own bonus. Ominous Wind is just there to give some difference between it and my other Yamask, which is now a Cofagrigus.

I plan on giving one of them Toxic and replace Will-O-Wisp. Might give one or both Protect. Hex I may keep for both just for interest purposes. I'll see what happens in the end though.

So far I've enjoyed using them both.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2011)

Just "bought" pokemon white today.

ofcourse I picked 




too bad I have work tommorow or there would of been huge hours of night gaming.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Just "bought" pokemon white today.
> 
> ofcourse I picked
> 
> ...



tepig>snivy imo


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Just "bought" pokemon white today.
> 
> ofcourse I picked
> 
> ...



Good luck because you're gonna need it. Seriously.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2011)

pfsh I wont have any problems unless they made the game harder than before.


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2011)

I found the Snivy line very useful actually even with the limited movepool, much better than when I picked Ossahwatt


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Blatant Lies



you don't believe me because you've never seen me do that.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 13, 2011)

I found a shiny Mamoswine in Giant Chasm!!!!! But the bad part about it is that it has a horrible nature and the shiny form makes it look like elephant droppings.....


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I found a shiny Mamoswine in Giant Chasm!!!!! But the bad part about it is that it has a horrible nature and the shiny form makes it look like elephant droppings.....



I found a shiny Delibird and I killed it


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I found a shiny Delibird and I killed it



Sucks for you doesn't it??:WOW


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2011)

I found a shiny evolved foongus


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 14, 2011)

I found an adamant male Abra that has innner focus again What can I do to make a synchronizer adamant Abra?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 14, 2011)

i have 10 shinies, hunting more, yesterday i got a shiny Abra, encountered it.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I found an adamant male Abra that has innner focus again What can I do to make a synchronizer adamant Abra?



The best thing you can do now:

1. Give the adamant male abra an everstone
2. Breed it with a ditto (A ditto who isnt holding an everstone)
3. Wait 'till they produce an egg/eggs
4. Hatch some of the eggs they've produced

Then an adamant abra with synchronize will soon be yours


----------



## Dorzium (May 15, 2011)

The only shiny Pokemon I've ever encountered was a Bidoof in Diamond.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

I've never ever encountered a shiny pok?mon -_- (aside from the red gyarodos from the actual story, offc)


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 15, 2011)

Why is Bidoof sop underrated?


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Why is Bidoof sop underrated?



Because it kinda sucks


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of nicknaming my Mienshao and I came up with two final names. 

Ye-nin and Shaofune, I can't decide, which sounds better?


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I'm thinking of nicknaming my Mienshao and I came up with two final names.
> 
> Ye-nin and Shaofune, I can't decide, which sounds better?



Shaofune, imo.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 15, 2011)

Hunting for Sawk by the nurse in pinwheel. Bastard won't comeout to play. 

Also I once found a shiny rattata in HG. I named him Skaven.


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Why is Bidoof sop underrated?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 16, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The best thing you can do now:
> 
> 1. Give the adamant male abra an everstone
> 2. Breed it with a ditto (A ditto who isnt holding an everstone)
> ...



I'm on the last step and this is taking me forever

EDIT All the bidoff, my eyes


----------



## Rasendori (May 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


>



HM slave......


----------



## Dorzium (May 16, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> HM slave......



Reminds me of this.



Almost makes me sad. Almost.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I'm on the last step and this is taking me forever
> 
> EDIT All the bidoff, my eyes



You can put a Pok?mon with the Flame body or magma armor ability at the front of your party while walking/running/cycling to hatch your eggs 50% faster.

Sorry I didnt mention this in my previous post.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 16, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Reminds me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost makes me sad. Almost.



I'm a monster.



Scizor said:


> You can put a Pok?mon with the Flame body or magma armor ability at the front of your party while walking/running/cycling to hatch your eggs 50% faster.
> 
> Sorry I didnt mention this in my previous post.



Damn your just full of news

Reps+ after spread.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Damn your just full of news
> 
> Reps+ after spread.



Thank you. I try ^^


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 16, 2011)

My team is so awesome... wanna battle tomrrow?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 17, 2011)

I probably will put Pokemon on hold for now since I have a new game I'm playing. 

I'm currently at the start of Victory Road for my Ghost team. They have been pretty enjoyable all the way through.


----------



## Bioness (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I probably will put Pokemon on hold for now since I have a new game I'm playing.
> 
> I'm currently at the start of Victory Road for my Ghost team. They have been pretty enjoyable all the way through.



Which game're you playing, if I may ask?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Which game're you playing, if I may ask?





Got me self a Yugioh fetish . When it comes down to it, I can play Yugioh a longer time and not get bored compared to Pokemon. But I enjoy Pokemon more overall though.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 17, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Got me self a Yugioh fetish . When it comes down to it, I can play Yugioh a longer time *and not get bored compared to Pokemon.* But I enjoy Pokemon more overall though.





HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU GET BORED OF POK?MON!!?!?!?!?!11?!??!?/1??//!






/fangirlsm


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 17, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU GET BORED OF POK?MON!!?!?!?!?!11?!??!?/1??//!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After a while there's just not much to do with the games. I miss out on a big chunk of stuff for not having Wi-fi, if I could use it I'd probably be able to enjoy the games until the next one comes out.

But at the start there's nothing I enjoy more then playing my Pokemon.

I usually get bored of most things after a while anyways .


----------



## Big Mom (May 17, 2011)

My Ice Team:

Snover, Spheal, Vanillite, Swinub, Froslass, Jynx

[I will obviously evolve them later]


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Got me self a Yugioh fetish . When it comes down to it, I can play Yugioh a longer time and not get bored compared to Pokemon. But I enjoy Pokemon more overall though.



I'm jealous.

I wish I had something I could mindlessly do for longer periods of time. 

I cant play Pok?mon for long, either.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 18, 2011)

YEEESSSS!! I finally have a adamant synchronizer Abra. After hatching 15 Abras I finally have it. Here I come pupitar and terrikion.


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> YEEESSSS!! I finally have a adamant synchronizer Abra. After hatching 15 Abras I finally have it. Here I come pupitar and terrikion.



Awesome. 
Good job. ^^


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (May 19, 2011)

Snivy,Servine and Serperior are the best things of this entire generation,which is made of win itself.
There,I said it.
No,I do not have a snake fetish.​


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 19, 2011)

How do I enter the 2nd floor down of those underwater ruins with all the relics. I've already collected everything on the entrance floor. I got paid But now I need more money


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> YEEESSSS!! I finally have a adamant synchronizer Abra. After hatching 15 Abras I finally have it. Here I come pupitar and terrikion.



Adamant? Don't you want a Timid or Modest one?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 19, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Adamant? Don't you want a Timid or Modest one?



Synchronizer bro, a pokemon that transfers it's nature to wild pokemon so they have the same nature. I caught every single natured synchronizer there is other than Adamant natured. Its taken me weeks, even then I didn't find one in the wild I had to breed a ditto with a male Adamant Abra(had inner focus), even that took several days. Until yesterday, I've finally been able to go after Metang, Pupitar, etc. My struggles have been hard.


----------



## Rasendori (May 19, 2011)

I found it easier to just catch wild Synchro Munna with different natures.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 19, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I found it easier to just catch wild Synchro Munna with different natures.



I got Abra and Hophip in the white forest. So thats a 50% encounter rate. I also tried Elygm(another 50& encounter rate).

Munna has a 20% encounter rate at the dreamyard. To get the right nature and ability it would have taken me years if I tried catching this hamster.


----------



## Bioness (May 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How do I enter the 2nd floor down of those underwater ruins with all the relics. I've already collected everything on the entrance floor. I got paid But now I need more money



you need to read a bunch of the tablets before going to the middle, then you just click on it, after that you need flash and strength


----------



## Rasendori (May 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I got Abra and Hophip in the white forest. So thats a 50% encounter rate. I also tried Elygm(another 50& encounter rate).
> 
> Munna has a 20% encounter rate at the dreamyard. To get the right nature and ability it would have taken me years if I tried catching this hamster.



I guess, but I feel like it would balance out the time you have to hatch the eggs. It took me about 20 minutes to find all the natures, it also helps that it lets you know if it's a synchro munna.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> you need to read a bunch of the tablets before going to the middle, then you just click on it, after that you need flash and strength



All the tablets on the floor? Is there even enough time for that?



Rasendori said:


> I guess, but I feel like it would balance out the time you have to hatch the eggs. It took me about 20 minutes to find all the natures, it also helps that it lets you know if it's a synchro munna.



Oh true, Munna has forewarn as its second ability. But in the end, the methods are irrelevant it was lady luck that helped you and screwed me over for so long.


----------



## Themarmboy (May 19, 2011)

i stilll  have my sceptile


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 20, 2011)

Meishao
Ability: Regenerator

*Moves*
_Hi Jump Kick
Drain Punch
U-Turn 
Aerial Ace _(thinking of replacing it for Acrobatics)

I'm thinking of replacing Hi Jump Kick for Fake-Out, should I?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a question about nintendo wifi, what do you do if your ds can't connect to wifi because you can't get the IP address? My DS used to be able to pick it up automatically, but now it can't do that anymore.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 20, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Meishao
> Ability: Regenerator
> 
> *Moves*
> ...


 Fake out? Hi Jump kick has a 130 of power, but Fakeout has only 40 of power, thats bad, Accuracy of hi jump kick is 90% which is not bad at all. I say you leave the high jump kick.


----------



## Ziko (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys, maybe a bit off-topic, but does anyone know any youtube videos of high level Pokemon matches? I'm really interested in seeing how in-depth the fighting system really is. I prefer high quality videos if possible, and it wouldn't be bad if it was using Battle Revolution.
Thx anyway!


----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2011)

How can I get a Delibird?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How can I get a Delibird?



Giant Chasm. 10% Encounter rate. Level 48(Cave), Level 58(Inner Cave). Available in all seasons.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 20, 2011)

Why do you get the Admant, Griseous, and Lustrous Orbs?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Why do you get the Admant, Griseous, and Lustrous Orbs?



Because items can't be sent over via Pok?Transfer.


----------



## Mishudo (May 20, 2011)

So basically if I want all my pokemon to be sent over to White, I can't send over my special surf anf flying pikachu?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 20, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> So basically if I want all my pokemon to be sent over to White, I can't send over my special surf anf flying pikachu?



Yeah I know, it sucks.


And I freakin trained a Surfing Raichu to lvl 100. >.>


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

So guys, i was wondering. I always played the game and passed it with my starter. Others were just lvl 14-15... Recently i wanted to do with the team, all Pokemons be equal. So how do you guys do it? Do you only battle trainers with your starter and then train others in wild battles or do you use all of your pokes on trainers?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> So guys, i was wondering. I always played the game and passed it with my starter. Others were just lvl 14-15... Recently i wanted to do with the team, all Pokemons be equal. So how do you guys do it? Do you only battle trainers with your starter and then train others in wild battles or do you use all of your pokes on trainers?



I just keep my starter Pokemon in front so yes I do use all of my pokemon. But since my starter pokemon is always first I don't have to train him outside of battles.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 21, 2011)

I see. Beating the game just with a starter was quite easy for me, i just had to use a lot of Elixirs and stuff.


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

This thread's alot less active than it was a few weeks ago 



Kazekage Gaara said:


> So guys, i was wondering. I always played the game and passed it with my starter. Others were just lvl 14-15... Recently i wanted to do with the team, all Pokemons be equal. So how do you guys do it? Do you only battle trainers with your starter and then train others in wild battles or do you use all of your pokes on trainers?



I usually set a level to achieve (say, level 40) and then I train all Pok?s to around the same level (say, level 35) through trainer battles (even out the exp. gained from said trainer battles) and then I battle wild Pok?mon for getting all my Pok?s to the level (say, level 40) I set to achieve.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This thread's alot less active than it was a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> I usually set a level to achieve (say, level 40) and then I train all Pok?s to around the same level (say, level 35) through trainer battles (even out the exp. gained from said trainer battles) and then I battle wild Pok?mon for getting all my Pok?s to the level (say, level 40) I set to achieve.


 Niceeeee..


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> This thread's alot less active than it was a few weeks ago



There's no new news.


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

Overworld said:


> There's no new news.



Messages like "I caught a *insert Pokémon name here* with a good nature/good IVs today!" and/or "I finally caught a shiny *insert Pokémon name here*!" don't require news..


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 22, 2011)

If thats the case, i chained two shinies today..

A Snubull showed at a chain of 35, and two shiny patches appeared at the same time. I catched one, and chained for another shiny patch. It showed up, so now i have two shiny 
Snubulls.


Second one is a Tauros.. I also got two of them.. Chain 39 and they showed up..


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> If thats the case, i chained two shinies today..
> 
> A Snubull showed at a chain of 35, and two shiny patches appeared at the same time. I catched one, and chained for another shiny patch. It showed up, so now i have two shiny
> Snubulls.
> ...



Awesome. 

I never encountered a shiny yet, but I'm planning on starting chaining in platinum, too. ^^


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

My Team:

Vanilluxe, Jynx, Mamoswine, Froslass, Abomasnow, Walrein

Should I switch any of them with Delibird?


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> An Ice, Grass, and Ghost pokemon will screw your team up. Ice alone takes down your Garchomp, Crobat, and Krookadile, Grass handles Krook and Swampert, and Ghost takes down Meinfoo and Reun.



Though you are somewhat right, never underestimate Garchomp 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My Team:
> 
> Vanilluxe, Jynx, Mamoswine, Froslass, Abomasnow, Walrein
> 
> Should I switch any of them with Delibird?



No. Delibird kinda sucks 
At least, in my experience.


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

Garchomp will go down to an Ice Beam


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Garchomp will go down to an Ice Beam



Yeah he probably will. But he still rapes


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

I want to challenge you later.


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want to challenge you later.



After I finally get my DSlite online, you'll be the first I'll fight. 

I Need help getting it online, again. I suck at that stuff


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 22, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Garchomp will go down to an Ice Beam



It's called Brick Break. Mienshao will go down by Psychics.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 23, 2011)

Screw B/W, I bought Heart Gold and I'm only up to the 3rd gym, and this game is way more enjoyable.

B/W is all about the gyms and team plasma.

HG/SS has enjoyable sidequests (bellsprout tower, slowpoke well, etc), and everything B/W tries to pull off.

The only thing B/W has over HG/SS is better regional pokemon up until post game. I've also found I can't live without the pokemon moving sprites during battle


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Do you know how hard it is to breed for a Darumaka with an Adamant Nature with the Ability Sheer Force? I've hatched over 15 eggs for it



Just bad luck on your part, I guess.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 24, 2011)

My new team(soon-to-be-team)(not done yet)


Bulbasaur
Relaxed Nature

Yamask
Quirky Nature

Magikarp
Adamant Nature

Sigilyph
Modest Nature(I wanted one with Magic Guard but one never hatched)

Darumaka
Adamant Nature

Scraggy
Adamant Nature(I finally got one with the ability Moxie)


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 24, 2011)

I have no idea why, but for some reason I have like 3 or 4 entries of Korean Pokedex data on some very random Pokemon. The kicker is, I've never obtained any Korean Pokemon in any of my games. lol


I wonder if it has anything to do with the two pokesaved Pokemon Death-kun made me a while ago.

If that's the reason, I guess I should be glad that's the only thing it did to my save file.


----------



## Arsecynic (May 26, 2011)

Just caught Cobalion on the second try with full HP. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 27, 2011)

I finally, after 2-3 years, have restarted my Pokemon Pearl game. 

Clocked 439:59 hours no it.


----------



## Bioness (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Utopia Realm (May 28, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I finally, after 2-3 years, have restarted my Pokemon Pearl game.
> 
> Clocked 439:59 hours no it.



440 hours only?

I clocked over 920 hours on my diamond. Beat that.


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> 440 hours only?
> 
> I clocked over 920 hours on my diamond. Beat that.





That's amazing


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 30, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> I clocked over 920 hours on my diamond. Beat that.



*Diamond* 947:44 



And some less impressive records for the hell of it:

*Platinum* 232:47

*HeartGold* 519:53

*White* 286:56


lol poor Platinum, I just flew through you.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 30, 2011)

Pokemon LeafGreen: 489:20.  

Only 242:27 on my Diamond and a _really _pathetic 46:42 on Platinum. 

When I get truly bored with White I'll post that.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *Platinum* 232:47
> 
> lol poor Platinum, I just flew through you.



That's hardly flying 

More so walking, while you crawled through the rest without arms :ho


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That's hardly flying
> 
> More so walking, while you crawled through the rest without arms :ho



lol, I think what I meant was my Hall of Fame entrance in Platinum only took about 5 days. Then I just goofed off.

Unlike in my Diamond version where I took 20 days to make my Hall of Fame entrance. Plus I had a lot of activity with the GTS, Pal Park, etc. Almost starting from scratch again, if you will, because I only rediscovered my long lost love of the series in gen 4.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol, I think what I meant was my Hall of Fame entrance in Platinum only took about 5 days. Then I just goofed off.
> 
> Unlike in my Diamond version where I took 20 days to make my Hall of Fame entrance. Plus I had a lot of activity with the GTS, Pal Park, etc. Almost starting from scratch again, if you will, because I only rediscovered my long lost love of the series in gen 4.



Oh, I see. =P
I understand.

But still, it's quite some hours you clocked there.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 30, 2011)

Black - 794:09 All thanks to the battle subway
Heart Gold - 125:34 <- Victim of playing WoW
Platinum - 53:53 <- Diamond & Pearl Migration home. 
Diamond & Pearl 0:00 - Nuzlocke unsaved


----------



## DragonTiger (May 30, 2011)

You guys are crazy with these huge time logs. Don't you ever play through the games again? I understand the want to keep your old Pokemon, but even then I would never ever be able to keep a single save going for over 300 hours.

Whenever I play through some of my various Pokemon games, I always always always restart the second I get to the point where there isn't anybody else stronger to fight.  But seeing all of these times makes me wonder how much time I've truly poured into these games....


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 30, 2011)

Has anybody seen the powered up versions of Fusion Flare and Fusion Bolt?


So far, I have clocked 290:20 on my Pokemon White game.

Is it worth going through Pearl and Platinum again?


----------



## Big Mom (May 30, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Has anybody seen the powered up versions of Fusion Flare and Fusion Bolt?



I have, when you killed me with it. lol


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 30, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have, when you killed me with it. lol



Hehehehehe.... I still have your Stunky.


----------



## Big Mom (May 30, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Hehehehehe.... I still have your Stunky.



Uh...yeah..about that...


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 30, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Uh...yeah..about that...



What is it?


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Kyousuke (May 30, 2011)

^^

     .


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 30, 2011)

Creepy


----------



## Big Mom (May 30, 2011)

I don't need it anymore. Sorry


----------



## Bioness (May 31, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Creepy



Yeah I've kinda been using  this thread as a general picture dump 

maybe I should make a thread just for me like Koi did in the bathhouse


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 31, 2011)

Anyone have a female tentacool w/ rain dish?

Been trying to get my hands on one but no luick so far.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 1, 2011)

They're giving away a Pikachu that knows Fly.


Now how the hell is that possible


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 1, 2011)

Overworld said:


> They're giving away a Pikachu that knows Fly.
> 
> 
> Now how the hell is that possible



the Surfing Pikachu sort of makes sense with that surfboard related stuff, so I wonder how they'll try to pull this off.

I bet they'll make a Diving Pikachu next.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> the Surfing Pikachu sort of makes sense with that surfboard related stuff, so I wonder how they'll try to pull this off.
> 
> I bet they'll make a Diving Pikachu next.



You tie a bunch of balloons to pikachu, and it'll fly.

Seriously I am not making this up. Flying pikachu has been around since second gen, I'm surprised people don't know about it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> You tie a bunch of balloons to pikachu, and it'll fly.
> 
> Seriously I am not making this up. Flying pikachu has been around since second gen, I'm surprised people don't know about it.



This^

Flying Pikachu, like surfing pikachu, is a promo TCG card, if I recall correctly.

Edit: here:


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

Where are they giving this away?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Pokémon movie 13 (The movie with Zoroark) was on tv here today.
Though I only saw a small bit of the film, I gotta say: Zorua and Zoroark are way cooler than I gave them credit for at first =P


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 1, 2011)

Galvantula is so awesome, it can walk backwards, have it's eyes glow purple in the dark, and it has a really deep voice...it makes regular Spiders look like shit. Not to mention it can use Electricity. 

Galvantula > All other Spiders





Overworld said:


> They're giving away a Pikachu that knows Fly.
> 
> 
> Now how the hell is that possible



Pikachu has wings, but are only open when you beat the Elite Four 284433 times, catch 2202 Pikachu, have sex with 25 NPC, and give a Kidney to Oak. Once you do that Pikachu will get it's wings. 

...But Flying Pikachu isn't new, it's been around a long time. It gets Balloons on it's back and it floats.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2011)

Does anyone own an ace kard?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Does anyone own an ace kard?



Yes,    why?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 5, 2011)

So I played through Black. I have to say that it was a lot of fun (Pokemon games are always fun though), but this one felt kinda short to me. Maybe I just played through it really fast or something, I dunno. Still, really good experience.

9/10


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 5, 2011)

Theresa said:


> So I played through Black. I have to say that it was a lot of fun (Pokemon games are always fun though), but this one felt kinda short to me. Maybe I just played through it really fast or something, I dunno. Still, really good experience.
> 
> 9/10


Yeah, it was a great game in itself, but I felt like I blazed through it too. Story, post-game and all. Really after a while all you do is battle.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2011)

Humor in mah Pokémanz!? 

I like it:ho


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 5, 2011)

Those are just great.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 5, 2011)

Glaceon or Vanilluxe? 

I can't decide.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2011)

This isn't the comic thread btw


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Yeah I've kinda been using  this thread as a general picture dump





Bioness said:


> This isn't the comic thread btw



Nicely done, Mr. Informative.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Thor (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I catch the Musketeer trio In game or Post game?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> Can I catch the Musketeer trio In game or Post game?



You can catch them in both but only if you have all eight badges.


----------



## Thor (Jun 6, 2011)

Nevermind I just caught Cobalion and I have 7 badges. Thanks for replying though.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 7, 2011)

Overworld said:


> You can catch them in both but only if you have all eight badges.



You can get Cobalion, and Virizion while you only have 6 badges actually. It's only Terrakion in Victory Road that you need 8 badges to reach(Since you can't get to Victory Road without all 8 badges).


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2011)

Pokedex 3D

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSSMhz7yTt0&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

also lol at people looking under Gothitelles' dress


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Samurott's animation was really cool.  I had no idea that those things on it's legs were meant to be pulled off and used as swords.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 7, 2011)

Since Salamence can't learn Outrage, I'm breeding for Dragon Pulse.... I think Salamence is the worst Pseudo ever.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 8, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Since Salamence can't learn Outrage, I'm breeding for Dragon Pulse.... I think Salamence is the worst Pseudo ever.



In Platinum you can teach it Outrage by going to the Move Tutor in the Survival Area located in Route 226.

If I'm not mistaken, offcourse.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> also lol at people looking under Gothitelles' dress



I knew that it would only be a matter of time . . .


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2011)

So.. did anyone do anything noteworthy in Pok?mon B/W lately?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 11, 2011)

off topic yadeadada yes I know

How hard is it to get bagon and/or Gible in HG/SS?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So.. did anyone do anything noteworthy in Pok?mon B/W lately?


Haven't played B/W in a month  I lost interest after beating the Elite Four once. I will start playing again during the summer though.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Haven't played B/W in a month  I lost interest after beating the Elite Four once. I will start playing again during the summer though.



Lower your expectations and you'll be fine.


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2011)

Better late than never, but I finally got around to buy Pokemon White.  My sister is going to buy Black (since she likes Reshiram). 

Do you have any idea how expensive games are in my country? It's insane, new games are around 499-699 NOK (90-100 USD) @_@ 

I had to figure out how Amazon works and I got a brand new for 1/3 the price. I'll never support my country's game economy ever again.


----------



## Distance (Jun 12, 2011)

Boring game is boring. Want new one to come out!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 12, 2011)

I want Sapphire and Ruby remakes!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 12, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I want Sapphire and Ruby remakes!



I wonder how they'll fit Gen V pokemon in


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't care, as long as they make it..


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 12, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I want Sapphire and Ruby remakes!



So much this

Screw pokemon grey, I miss the old school battle frontier, and it better be the old school battle frontier


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I want Sapphire and Ruby remakes!



I do too


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they make it, it is the only generation that hasn't been on Nintendo ds


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

If they follow suit to what's been done those remakes are up next. 

Ah, I remember the day I got Ruby and Sapphire. pek


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 12, 2011)

Same, it was they were the first Pokemon game i ever played


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 12, 2011)

Firered was the first Pokemon Game I ever played.... didn't know what the hell I was doing. Trained my Blastoise to level 82 to beat the damned Elite Four.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> If they follow suit to what's been done those remakes are up next.
> 
> Ah, I remember the day I got Ruby and Sapphire. pek



I sure hope they do.
I'd rather have a Ruby/Sapphire remake than 'Pok?mon gray'.



Overworld said:


> Firered was the first Pokemon Game I ever played.... didn't know what the hell I was doing. Trained my Blastoise to level 82 to beat the damned Elite Four.



Well, that sure did the trick


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought of names for the Sapphire and Ruby Remakes... Marine Sapphire and Volcanic Ruby. Anybody?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I thought of names for the Sapphire and Ruby Remakes... Marine Sapphire and Volcanic Ruby. Anybody?



Gawd no, not volcanic ruby 

Marine Sapphire's ok though, I guess.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 12, 2011)

Reigning Ruby and Supreme Sapphire?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> Reigning Ruby and Supreme Sapphire?



No. 

Moar like Blood ruby  imo

Or just 'grass emerald'


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2011)

Going with the Heart and Soul theme... Mind and Spirit would probably be the next two. So Spirit Ruby and Mind Sapphire? They could be corny and go with Radiant Ruby and Splendid Sapphire.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 12, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Same, it was they were the first Pokemon game i ever played





Overworld said:


> Firered was the first Pokemon Game I ever played.... didn't know what the hell I was doing. Trained my Blastoise to level 82 to beat the damned Elite Four.



Whoa you guys are young! I was playing red version when Gold and Silver came out then made my way up.



Overworld said:


> I thought of names for the Sapphire and Ruby Remakes... Marine Sapphire and Volcanic Ruby. Anybody?



This is perfect Haters gun hate.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Whoa you guys are young! I was playing red version when Gold and Silver came out then made my way up.



You're makin' me feel old. I got Pok?mon Red at launch.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

Winny said:


> Going with the Heart and Soul theme... Mind and Spirit would probably be the next two. So Spirit Ruby and Mind Sapphire? They could be corny and go with Radiant Ruby and Splendid Sapphire.


Well, so far they've done Fire and Leaf, and Heart and Soul. 

Mind and Spirit sounds like a good concept but the names sound weak with Ruby and Sapphire. Any of those with Ruby are meh though Spirit Sapphire sounds like it came out of the game itself or some anime or something.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 12, 2011)

I got Firered in 5th grade so wth you takin about?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I got Firered in 5th grade so wth you takin about?



Fire Red came out in 2004. The original Red came out five years before that - it came out a month or so before my tenth birthday, October '99. That you were my age when you played the _remake_ really makes me feel old.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

Winny said:


> Fire Red came out in 2004. The original Red came out five years before that - it came out a month or so before my tenth birthday, October '99. That you were my age when you played the _remake_ really makes me feel old.


So, that puts you in the ballpark of early 20's then? 

That's not _that _bad.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 12, 2011)

Overworld said:


> I got Firered in 5th grade so wth you takin about?



I had red version in the 3rd grade.

Figure out my age detectives:ho


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I had red version in the 3rd grade.
> 
> Figure out my age detectives:ho



I had Firered in my 5th- 6th grade summer, figure out how old I am.



Winny said:


> Fire Red came out in 2004. The original Red came out five years before that - it came out a month or so before my tenth birthday, October '99. That you were my age when you played the _remake_ really makes me feel old.



Really, does that mean Hoenn came out in 2003 or 2002?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 12, 2011)

I think the copyright in the games say 2003 for the Hoenn region.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> This is perfect Haters gun hate.



Come on; Volcanic ruby sux as a name =/


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm... How about "Ruby Will" and "Sapphire Spirit"? Those names could've come from Power Rangers or somethin'.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 13, 2011)

magma Ruby
lava ruby
Akainu Ruby


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 13, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Whoa you guys are young! I was playing red version when Gold and Silver came out then made my way up.
> 
> 
> 
> This is perfect Haters gun hate.


I'm 15, so yea..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> Hmm... How about "Ruby Will" and "Sapphire Spirit"? Those names could've come from Power Rangers or somethin'.



That's somewhat a step in the right direction 



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> magma Ruby
> lava ruby
> Akainu Ruby



Rubyruption
Seapphire


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 14, 2011)

_Hot_ Ruby, _Wet_ Sapphire...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> _Hot_ Ruby, _Wet_ Sapphire...






We have a winner. :ho


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> We have a winner. :ho


Well Nintendo does want to reach a broader audience.


----------



## Distance (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> _Hot_ Ruby, _Wet_ Sapphire...



I love it!


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 14, 2011)

I got leafgreen in the 8th grade but it was out for many years before that.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2011)

Out of all the pokemon he/she could have drawn he/she chose to draw this? 

Requesting a Rayquaza!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 14, 2011)

Fugly? 

HOW DARE THEY.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 14, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Out of all the pokemon he/she could have drawn he/she chose to draw this?
> 
> Requesting a Rayquaza!



You don't like it?


She'll draw cute pokemon and NO RAYQUAZA FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Requesting a Scizor drawing


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAR8Uaxy1w8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAR8Uaxy1w8[/YOUTUBE]



I nerdgasmd


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAR8Uaxy1w8[/YOUTUBE]



That Blaze knows ember and flamethrower, nublet mayne.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> That Blaze knows ember and flamethrower, nublet mayne.



But he prolly knows more than 4 moves, anyway


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 15, 2011)

Fine, I'll do it... for a fee of a Zorua with Dark Pulse.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Fine, I'll do it... for a fee of a Zorua with Dark Pulse.



If you're talking to me, no deal. lol


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> If you're talking to me, no deal. lol



Then no Scizor, simple as that


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Then no Scizor, simple as that



Alright. 

Also, you're OVERworld, right?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAR8Uaxy1w8[/YOUTUBE]



I would fap to that all day long




Scizor said:


> Alright.
> 
> Also, you're OVERworld, right?



Name change...but yes, yes I am. Are you gonna neg me?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Name change...but yes, yes I am. Are you gonna neg me?



I see. Nice.

No.. Why would I neg you?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright.
> 
> Also, you're OVERworld, right?





Scizor said:


> I see. Nice.
> 
> No.. Why would I neg you?



I don't know

So I see you like me name.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I don't know
> 
> So I see you like me name.



Yeah I do.
It's somewhat original.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Yeah I do.
> It's somewhat original.



Why thank you, I thought of it while reading Mister Monday.


----------



## Psych (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAR8Uaxy1w8[/YOUTUBE]



That looks awesome, I would love a official game like this to come out. All we have for now is brawl and it has limited amount's of pokemon to choose from :<


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Why thank you, I thought of it while reading Mister Monday.



Good stuff 
________________________________

My Horsea just evolved into Seadra.
Now all that's left is trade it while it holds a dragon scale to get one of the, imo, most awesome Pok?s out there. 



Psych said:


> That looks awesome, I would love a official game like this to come out. All we have for now is brawl and it has limited amount's of pokemon to choose from :<



Blaziken as a non-clone playable character in smash has been a dream of mine for quite a while 
So I do agree.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 15, 2011)

Blaziken in SSB? I'll honor Nintendo as gods if that happens. It'd be so badass.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Blaziken in SSB? I'll honor Nintendo as gods if that happens. It'd be so badass.



Same here.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiwPPlvtNOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiwPPlvtNOY[/YOUTUBE]



The best thing about that vid is that suit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

god why cant I find my DSi charger

want to play white >_<


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn it, why aren't Dark Pulse and Brick Break tms anymore?


Dark Pulse definitely helped my Porygon-Z to be able to hit ghost types in gen 4. I can't possibly recreate that in Gen 5 since it's genderless.

And I so wanted to make a better natured version of my Weavile from Gen 4, but unfortunately it's a female so I can't just copy both Ice Punch and Brick Break into a baby Sneasel. The only way it seems that I'm gonna be able to do that is eventually wind up with a male Pokemon that knows both Ice Punch and Brick Break, and be a member of the Field egg group. lol, I don't know if what I'm looking to do is even possible in this current gen.

*sigh* Looks like I'm gonna have to do a lot of annoying information gathering.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 18, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Damn it, why aren't Dark Pulse and Brick Break tms anymore?
> 
> 
> Dark Pulse definitely helped my Porygon-Z to be able to hit ghost types in gen 4. I can't possibly recreate that in Gen 5 since it's genderless.
> ...



Or I can make you a Weavile with those moves on it and a Porygon-Z with Dark Pulse on it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Or I can make you a Weavile with those moves on it and a Porygon-Z with Dark Pulse on it.



How exactly do you do such things?
I want to be able to, too.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> How exactly do you do such things?
> I want to be able to, too.



Trade secret


----------



## Scizor (Jun 18, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Trade secret



k.
I respect that.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 18, 2011)

Anybody want to battle?

My Friend Code: 0561 6715 2474


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 19, 2011)

Both are way off but I wouldn't expect a mom to know much more than that.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 19, 2011)

Mogadishu?


what


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 19, 2011)

In the anime, Cofagrigus is pronounced: Co-Fa-Gri-Gus.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 19, 2011)

In real gamers' minds, it's pronounced Co-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-Gri-Gus.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

Nautaliski..? lol


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 19, 2011)

Onionleekdude. :ho


----------



## Scizor (Jun 19, 2011)

Also: Cobrinski :ho lol


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 19, 2011)

I love how Ivysaur, Gloom, and Gastly are all Vileplume while the real Vileplume is ???. :ho


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 19, 2011)

Same thing with the mother saying everyone is Pikachu except for the actual Pikachu.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 20, 2011)

Should I restart my game?

I mean I want to do the story again but I have a two teams and an almost done hacked breeding team. I have nothing to do either and I didn't like Oshawott all the much so..... should I? Cause I will unless you give me a good reason.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Should I restart my game?
> 
> I mean I want to do the story again but I have a two teams and an almost done hacked breeding team. I have nothing to do either and I didn't like Oshawott all the much so..... should I? Cause I will unless you give me a good reason.



Y not just buy the other version from the store?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Y not just buy the other version from the store?



No money


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> No money



As you have a copy of the game, I think it is permitted that you emulate the game to replay the story.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 20, 2011)

Scizor said:


> As you have a copy of the game, I think it is permitted that you emulate the game to replay the story.



It's not the same!!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 20, 2011)

Go ahead if you really want to, I can't think of a good reason to hold back. 

Personally I wouldn't, because I hate losing what I have.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> It's not the same!!



Alright, then go for it.

Though I'm with Kyousuke on this one.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 20, 2011)

I restarted it sooooo.......yeah


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 20, 2011)

Have no regrets.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 20, 2011)

No big loss. 

I'm stuck on mine though, I already transferred over some of my favorite Pokemon (Mewtwo, Dragonite, Empoleon), and don't want to lose them. 

But I also plan on getting Black version, which can be my re-start whore, if I see fit to.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 21, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Have no regrets.



I forgot about my specially trained: Shaymin, Kyogre, Heatran, Palkia, and Giratina. Plus my Infernape I had for over 4 years and my Roserade. I'll miss them..... even though they lost....a lot.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 21, 2011)

Ye i know how you feel. I had 6 shinies i traded over from my diamond to Heart gold rom.
Wanted to restart the game, forgot about the shinies and lost them forever... They were put in a special PC box so i forgot..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2011)

What happened to the old fashioned 'trade to a friend->restart->trade back'?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 21, 2011)

Nobody has friends anymore. 

But yeah I'd always trade back immediately as soon as I could.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> But yeah I'd always trade back immediately as soon as I could.



me too, lol.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 21, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Ye i know how you feel. I had 6 shinies i traded over from my diamond to Heart gold rom.
> Wanted to restart the game, forgot about the shinies and lost them forever... They were put in a special PC box so i forgot..



MY SHINY RATICATE!!!! that was my first shiny... *ever*

I could always get another Red Gyarados though.. no big deal.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 21, 2011)

I just got a shiny dreamworld Snivy.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 21, 2011)

Mαri said:


> I just got a shiny dreamworld Snivy.


*jealous*


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Training my Pidove and Blitzle right now.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Mαri (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm running like 3 teams on White right now.. 


*Spoiler*: _My 3 teams_ 




*Spoiler*: _First Team_ 



The team I beat N/Ghetsis With<-- Official name
Gigalith/Rocky, Sturdy
Item: Razor Claw
Rock Slide
Strength
Stealth Rock
Stone Edge (Needs more coverage moves, but has become hm slave)

Scolipede/Venom , Poison Point
Item: Poison Barb (I used to have Venoshock on him, but I don't anymore :/)
Megahorn
Rock Climb
Pursuit
Toxic

Samurott/DerPWN
Item: Mystic Water
Surf
Waterfall
Aqua Jet
Revenge (Became my HM slave :/)

Unfezant/Ace
Item: None
Quick Attack
Fly
Aerial Ace
Protect

Victini/Pyromancer
Item: Charcoal
Inferno (Planning on replacing this with Flamethrower and unsure about flame burst)
Zen Headbutt
Flame Burst 
Brick Break

Galvantula/Spark , Unnerve(Should have gone with Compound Eyes, but I didn't breed/etc this pokemon at all, I caught it in the cave)
Item: Magnet
Thunderwave
Bug Buzz
Thunderbolt
Sucker Punch
I realize it isn't the best team, but with it's low levels I did what I could with them





*Spoiler*: _Second Team_ 



 A little more diversity in type coverages
Reuniclus/Kay , Magic Guard
Item: Life Orb
Psychic
Protect
Shadow Ball
Trick Room

Chandelure, Flame Body
Item: Spell Tag
Curse
Pain Split
Flame thrower
Hex

Beartic/Beartic , Snow Cloak
Item: NevermeltIce
Brick Break
Hail
Surf
Blizzard

Archeops/Archie , Defeatist
Item: Rocky Helmet
Acrobatics
Stone Edge
Fly
Earthquake

Bisharp/Pawnsome , Defiant
Item: Razor Fang
Iron Head
Swords Dance
Night Slash
Aerial Ace

Eelektross/Electrover (lol) , Levitate (Sometimes I'll switch Eelek. with Galvantula to cover more types)
Item: None
Thunderbolt
Grass Knot
Acid Spray
Crunch
When I made this team, I feel like I was doing a little better about understanding covering up major type advantages





*Spoiler*: _Third Team_ 



This team is my newest team.. It's still meh.. I could have used better selections like instead of Alomomola like Jellicent.. But I'd have to rework my entire team :/
(No nicknames this time)
Emolga , Static
Item: None
Agility
Volt Switch
Electro Ball
Acrobatics

Lilligant , Own Tempo
Item: Meadow Plate
Leech Seed
Toxic
Petal Dance
Protect

Alomomola , Hydration
Item: Splash Plate
Surf
Toxic
Protect
Wish

Scrafty , Moxie (Should have chosen Shed Skin)
Item: Black Belt
Ice Punch
Hi Jump Kick
Crunch
Zen Headbutt

Volcarona , Flame Body
Item: Silver Powder
Heat Wave
Bug Bite
Quiver Dance (Planning on getting rid of this, since his stat is high enough to not need it)
Wild Charge

Golurk, Iron Fist
Item: Soft Sand
Earthquake
Hammer Arm
Shadow Punch
Stone Edge







My favorite right now is my second team. Bisharp is pretty awesome in terms of attack/defense and I like bulky pokemon like that (Gigalith, Snorlax, etc)


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm back and I beat the game.

Who's the new guy?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 22, 2011)

Crazy N-Fanatic said:


> I'm back and I beat the game.
> 
> Who's the new guy?



You mean me or somebody else?


----------



## Esura (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm back to play some Pokemanz. Havent played since the first month it came out. Anything new?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jun 23, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> You mean me or somebody else?



You yes you.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Contagious Sunday said:


> You yes you.



Oh.... you see my name and you can go my first thread.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 23, 2011)

lol at your names.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 23, 2011)

Contagius Sunday and Malicious Friday.. Coincidence? I think not..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Contagius Sunday and Malicious Friday.. Coincidence? I think not..



It could have been a coincidence if they didn't immediately start a convo with eachother


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 23, 2011)

There could be five more of them.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Mister Monday
Oblivious Tuesday
Outrageous Wednesday
Tempted Thursday
Malicious Friday
Grateful Saturday
Contagious Sunday


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 23, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Mister Monday
> Oblivious Tuesday
> *Outrageous Wednesday*
> Tempted Thursday
> ...



I call dibs


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 23, 2011)

Well this is certainly interesting. 

You're not dupes are you?


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Jun 23, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Mister Monday
> Oblivious Tuesday
> Outrageous Wednesday
> Tempted Thursday
> ...



You never use my name without my permission. 

You guys know I'm not a dupe. I was here like a couple months after Tobi.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, well.. what have we here 

Great minds think alike or one mind..? 

Nah I keed, I keed. You're prolly not dupes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 23, 2011)

As far as we know. 

It's quite a coincidence, I guess.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> As far as we know.
> 
> It's quite a coincidence, I guess.



*Quite *is quite the understatement


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe if there's one for each day, the corresponding member for this day will explain it to us. 

So today only Thursday (if they exist) is trustworthy.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Maybe if there's one for each day, the corresponding member for this day will explain it to us.
> 
> So today only Thursday (if they exist) is trustworthy.



I don't get at you are saying.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Maybe if there's one for each day, the corresponding member for this day will explain it to us.
> 
> So today only Thursday (if they exist) is trustworthy.



lol, makes sense.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 23, 2011)

...I thought this was a Pokemon thread, doesn't seem like it from the current conversation going. Unless...Mister Monday, Oblivious Tuesday, Outrageous Wednesday, Tempted Thursday, Malicious Friday, Grateful Saturday, and Contagious Sunday are new Pokemon I haven't heard about yet. Hmm...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> ...I thought this was a Pokemon thread, doesn't seem like it from the current conversation going. Unless...Mister Monday, Oblivious Tuesday, Outrageous Wednesday, Tempted Thursday, Malicious Friday, Grateful Saturday, and Contagious Sunday are new Pokemon I haven't heard about yet. Hmm...



Gen 6 previews


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 23, 2011)

Nintendo is trollin' us in this thread.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 23, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Nintendo is trollin' us in this thread.



yes they are....


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

I am God!

Without using Pokesav or any cheats whatsoever, I have essentially 649 Pokemons! It was a tedious procedure, and I don't know how my friend got a shit load of Pokemons like that, but I'd just trade a Woobat to him and hed give me a rare Pokemon.

Mewtwo babeh!


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I am God!
> 
> Without using Pokesav or any cheats whatsoever, I have essentially 649 Pokemons! It was a tedious procedure, and I don't know how my friend got a shit load of Pokemons like that, but I'd just trade a Woobat to him and hed give me a rare Pokemon.
> 
> Mewtwo babeh!



he got it by cheating cause genesect ain't out yet. Neither is the two before it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm only a Vullaby, Mandibuzz, and Tornadus away from getting recognition of completion in my game . . .


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> he got it by cheating cause genesect ain't out yet. Neither is the two before it.



Noooo, don't say that!

Ugh, well I guess I'll just breed the Pokemons I do have so they can be legit. I have a Charmander and a Bulbsaur that I plain on EV training soon.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2011)

I prefer Soul silver over White


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Shit, going back to SS after living off of Black for the last few months really makes you realize how streamlined the battle system was in B/W. It's so fucking slow in HG/SS, and I remember that being a considerable improvement over D/P.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 30, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Shit, going back to SS after living off of Black for the last few months really makes you realize how streamlined the battle system was in B/W. It's so fucking slow in HG/SS, and I remember that being a considerable improvement over D/P.


Not to mention... *reusable TMs*. 

Life before Black/White seems so dreary.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 30, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I prefer Soul silver over White


How can you say that?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Not to mention... *reusable TMs*.
> 
> Life before Black/White seems so dreary.



I know, I just beat Morty and it kills me that I'm only going to be able to use Shadow Ball once. I'll have like, three Pokemon on my team that the TM would be perfect for. 

But still, I forgot how cool the auto running-shoes button and the following Pokemon were, and I really wish B/W had them. I bet a million dollars that they'll both be back for Gray.


----------



## Burke (Jun 30, 2011)

as long as you use that kyuubi header, we will always know =w=


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been thinking that myself


----------



## Colderz (Jul 1, 2011)

Pokemon trolled me, I want Malicious Friday


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 2, 2011)

You know, I didn't think I'd miss the slot machines, but I really do.


Hell I'd even take Voltorb flip again, just some kind of minigame to kill a little bit of time in Black/White. lol


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 2, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Pokemon trolled me, I want Malicious Friday



Why would you want me? I didn't do anything..


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 2, 2011)

Some strange shit still going on around here. 

lol 4 s words in a row


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> ...I thought this was a Pokemon thread, doesn't seem like it from the current conversation going. Unless...Mister Monday, Oblivious Tuesday, Outrageous Wednesday, Tempted Thursday, Malicious Friday, Grateful Saturday, and Contagious Sunday are new Pokemon I haven't heard about yet. Hmm...



Well, Mister Monday, Grim Tuesday, Drowned Wednesday, Sir Thursday, Lady Friday, Superior Saturday and Lord Sunday all agree with you too.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 2, 2011)

^I've read those.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Well, Mister Monday, Grim Tuesday, Drowned Wednesday, Sir Thursday, Lady Friday, Superior Saturday and Lord Sunday all agree with you too.



I'm still reading those.... so far, I love it...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 3, 2011)

Man, do I feel stupid by my earlier statement that Brick Break isn't a tm.


It would seem I just neglected to talk to an old lady in the Pokemon Center in Icirrus City.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 4, 2011)

Baawwww that's cute.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 6, 2011)

Restarting my Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky game for the 3rd time


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 7, 2011)

I love how Brycen's headband defies gravity.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2011)

What is up with the Musical part in the game? 

My poor Dewott. I let it die for the first time in the game.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 8, 2011)

I gave my little brother a hacked Charizard and since he didn't do as I say to get it correctly it came out dead.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I gave my little brother a hacked Charizard and since he didn't do as I say to get it correctly it came out dead.



Pokemon can die (die) in this game? :amazed Or do you mean knocked out....?


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Not to mention... *reusable TMs*.
> 
> Life before Black/White seems so dreary.



God I know right? Ive been trying to replay the 4th gen games, and I just cant! Too damn slow! 

Even training is so much easier in White, with that dang Lucky egg and Audinos. This is the first game where I legitally leveled my whole team to 100.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Pokemon can die (die) in this game? :amazed Or do you mean knocked out....?


lol I have a friend and he and his brother always say their Pokemon got killed. I'm like 'uh they just fainted' and they're just like 'lol no they don't faint they die in these games.' 

Fainting is for the weak apparently.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Pokemon can die (die) in this game? :amazed Or do you mean knocked out....?



No not knocked out I mean dead. It came out with 0/0 HP. Even Nurse Joy couldn't heal it. And when you put it in the PC, it would still be dead so.. he released it.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> No not knocked out I mean dead. It came out with 0/0 HP. Even Nurse Joy couldn't heal it. And when you put it in the PC, it would still be dead so.. he released it.



if that happens give it a rare candy and it will fix it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> if that happens give it a rare candy and it will fix it


That just makes it 100 though doesn't it?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That just makes it 100 though doesn't it?



depends on what level you set the hack for


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> lol I have a friend and he and his brother always say their Pokemon got killed. I'm like 'uh they just fainted' and they're just like 'lol no they don't faint they die in these games.'
> 
> Fainting is for the weak apparently.



So when they are ko'd in battle, they are dead? :amazed I never knew that!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 8, 2011)

Apparently. 

Pokemon Centers magically bring them back to life.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Pokemon Centers magically bring them back to life.


The nurses dabble in necromancy, didn't you know?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> depends on what level you set the hack for



I put it on level 100 just so he could get through the damned Elite Four.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow...so I didn't let my Dewott faint last night for the first time, I let him die for the first time. 
What kind of trainer am I? 

I'll go train them now, I don't want them dying again.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> The nurses dabble in necromancy, didn't you know?



What like voodoo, so they come back as zombies?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 9, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> What like voodoo, so they come back as zombies?


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 9, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> What like voodoo, so they come back as zombies?


Yep, every resurrection brings them back a little more soulless every time.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

No guys. 

There're no such things in my Pok?mon.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes there are. 

After all we use 'revive' to bring them back in the field.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Yes there are.
> 
> After all we use 'revive' to bring them back in the field.



Revive from fainting, yes.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Revive from fainting, yes.


I dunno revive sounds more like bringing back to life. 

If they really fainted like they want us to think, then they should have made smellingsalts or the incenses items with the same effect.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I dunno revive sounds more like bringing back to life.
> 
> If they really fainted like they want us to think, then they should have made smellingsalts or the incenses items with the same effect.



I'll give you that, but still, it _could_ mean revive from fainting. 

And such sense doesn't have to be made in a series about ten year olds holding animals in a ball until they can battle.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 9, 2011)

The thread was lively... I want the Meoletta.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> The thread was lively... I want the Meoletta.



I kinda want Keldeo...

this generations legendaries were underwhelming imo though....


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 9, 2011)

I just killed Zekrom and all it said was: Zekrom is glaring at you looking if it's saying "Catch me!"


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'll give you that, but still, it _could_ mean revive from fainting.
> 
> And such sense doesn't have to be made in a series about ten year olds holding animals in a ball until they can battle.


Could, would, should, who knows? 

lol let's not even get to the odd physics of this franchise.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Could, would, should, who knows?
> 
> lol let's not even get to the odd physics of this franchise.



I Agree.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 9, 2011)

Especially the anime physics of Pokemon.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Especially the anime physics of Pokemon.



lol, indeed.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay, so where do ghost Pokemon fit into this "death" theory?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 9, 2011)

Well maybe it's some kind of odd logic like many other things in the franchise and ghost Pokemon aren't really dead.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Well maybe it's some kind of odd logic like many other things in the franchise and ghost Pokemon aren't really dead.



​


> *Black*: _Each of them carries a mask that used to be its face when it was human. Sometimes they look at it and cry._
> 
> *White*: _These Pok?mon arose from the spirits of people interred in graves in past ages. Each retains memories of its former life._


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 9, 2011)

> *White*: _These Pok?mon arose from the spirits of people interred in graves in past ages. Each retains memories of its *former life.*_


It has a new life now.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, going by the whole ancient Egyptian motif that Yamask and Cofagigus both seem to follow, I guess death would be considered a new life in that culture.


God, now my brain hurts. lol


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 9, 2011)

They're not dead. They're just sleeping.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 9, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> They're not dead. They're just sleeping.



That's what I thought, but it seems they really do die...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 11, 2011)

^LOL.. This one's good.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 11, 2011)

Bacon that cooks itself eh.... I'll put that into consideration when the next game comes out and I'm choosing my starter.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 11, 2011)

Got the game yesterday (yeah, i'm late). It's the first game I've played since Ruby, and I'm loving it so far. The updated graphics and animated Pokemons are pretty awesome, and it seems like they're going for a bit more interesting plot this time, with the team Plasma thingy  
Not the biggest fan of the new Pokemon though..I'm not hating them, I just wish I was able to have a Pikachu or a Mareep on my team ya know


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Got the game yesterday (yeah, i'm late). It's the first game I've played since Ruby, and I'm loving it so far. The updated graphics and animated Pokemons are pretty awesome, and it seems like they're going for a bit more interesting plot this time, with the team Plasma thingy
> Not the biggest fan of the new Pokemon though..I'm not hating them, I just wish I was able to have a Pikachu or a Mareep on my team ya know



I know what you mean about the Pokemon. xD

And there is a way to get a Pikachu. I gameshark'd my into the game.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish people would stop complaining how the "original" 150 were the best and the new Pokemon are stupid. It's fucking stupid. If you don't like the newer Pokemon, don't say a damn thing because you might not like it but little kids might have never even seen Pokemon and they'll think they're awesome. So stop it. Masuda(or whatever his name is) is going to keep making Pokemon until GameFreak loses money or he dies(somewhere around there). If you like the "original" 150 so much better the Generations 2,3,4, and 5 then go back playing Kanto Region for the the rest of your gaming life and stop fucking complaining and get over it. Sooner or later they'll be 1,000 Pokemon and there's nothing you can do about it so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, calm down Malicious Friday. We never said we hated them, they just look different. Its nothing to get so upset about. >.>


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow, calm down Malicious Friday. We never said we hated them, they just look different. Its nothing to get so upset about. >.>



Not you two.... other people...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, okay then xD The only Pokemon I have problems with in this game is the Icecream one


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 11, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Got the game yesterday (yeah, i'm late). *It's the first game I've played since Ruby*, and I'm loving it so far. The updated graphics and animated Pokemons are pretty awesome, and it seems like they're going for a bit more interesting plot this time, with the team Plasma thingy
> Not the biggest fan of the new Pokemon though..I'm not hating them, I just wish I was able to have a Pikachu or a Mareep on my team ya know





Ziko said:


> *It's the first game I've played since Ruby*





Ziko said:


> *It's the first game I've played since Ruby*



So you skipped Emerald? Son...


----------



## Ziko (Jul 11, 2011)

Heh, sorry pal. Isn't Emerald just Ruby and Sapphire just with a few added extras?

And I didn't say I hated the new generation, I must say I prefer the first 251, but that's probably because of the nostalgia. I'm just saying how I don't like that you can ONLY find generation 5 Pokemon until you get the national dex, and even then you won't be able to get them all unless you trade or cheat. I know it's to make the game new and fresh, I just miss some of my old Pokepals


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean by that. I've played everything since Ruby/Sapphire, but going back to the old system feels kinda.... weird. It's not like I'm unfamiliar with it, I'm just so used to the new one and I do like the new one a lot.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 12, 2011)

I've played every main Pokemon Game including the console ones


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 12, 2011)

The new system was added in Generation IV with D/P.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 12, 2011)

Emerald has the best story, and just the right amount of difficulty, but it does something no other pokemon game achieves...

The Battle fucking Frontier. The best post game addition by far. Don't compare it to the shit Frontier in Platinum.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

Black and White is getting boring now since I beat the game already.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 12, 2011)

Breeding better natured versions of some of my old Pokemon/sometimes breeding better moves into them, doing most of my training in the daily trainer battles, and testing some of my creations in the Battle Subway.

That's how I'm trying to stretch it out a bit.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 12, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Black and White is getting boring now since I beat the game already.



Terrible post-game content...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Terrible post-game content...



You have Missions, yes but they should have included Gym Leader rematches and you can re-battle N every week or so with different Pokemon teams each time.... just four though.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 12, 2011)

I've noticed the dual release versions of the games (i.e. R/S, D/P, B/W) have had rather bad post-game content. Emerald and Platinum had decent content, at least.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 12, 2011)

Leave something to improve on to give incentive to the gamers to buy the third game?


Wow, that actually makes a lot of sense now . . .


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 12, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I've noticed the dual release versions of the games (i.e. R/S, D/P, B/W) have had rather bad post-game content. Emerald had godly content and Platinum had decent content, at least.



Fixed for ya


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 13, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Leave something to improve on to give incentive to the gamers to buy the third game?
> 
> 
> Wow, that actually makes a lot of sense now . . .


Yeah but looking at it over generations it's not really getting that much better. It's like every time they launch a new generation the 'reset' button gets hit, at least for postgame stuff.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought D/P had pretty good postgame stuff.  We got that whole island to deal with, and the Heatran sidequest to do.  That's plenty more than R/S/E gave us, and B/W didn't really give us much more to do besides traversing the last three or so routes.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> I thought D/P had pretty good postgame stuff.  We got that whole island to deal with, and the Heatran sidequest to do.  That's plenty more than R/S/E gave us, and while B/W didn't really give us much more to do besides traversing the last three or so routes.



HG/SS>all, postgame wise, though, imo.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 13, 2011)

Some people doesn't count Kanto as part of the postgame stuff though, but yeah I agree.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2011)

I liked that in Emerald you could rebattle people (Or am I thinking of the wrong game?). That should have been included in Black/White, if its not (not far enough to know if it is or not). 

I decided to play some HeartGold today. Why? Because I couldn't figure out where to go in the monster sized city I am in on Black. 

It took me a while to decide on a starter Pokemon. I love Totodile and Chikorita.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 13, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Some people doesn't count Kanto as part of the postgame stuff though, but yeah I agree.



I wished they put the Sevii Islands and the game, I missed that.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Some people doesn't count Kanto as part of the postgame stuff though, but yeah I agree.



Why wouldnt it count..?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Why wouldnt it count..?



The entire game is a master piece... it never stops for you to realize there is a post-game aspect.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The entire game is a master piece... it never stops for you to realize there is a post-game aspect.



But, officially, everything after beating the Elite four is post-game, right?

Nevertheless, I agree. 
HG/SS are my favorite PKMN games to date.

I'm highly anticipating a Ruby/Sapphire remake, to change that. :ho


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I loved the Hoenn region, I expect the R/S/E remakes to be epic.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I loved the Hoenn region, I expect the R/S/E remakes to be epic.



Me too.

I hope we hear something along those lines, soon


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahh, I remember back in the day when R/S was universally hated all throughout the internet


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Ahh, I remember back in the day when R/S was universally hated all throughout the internet



Not by me, though


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 14, 2011)

People ask for new things, but when they get it there are so many haters.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> People ask for new things, but when they get it there are so many haters.



True.

I blame hype


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 14, 2011)

Japanese have new events every once and awhile and we still arent getting anything..


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But, officially, everything after beating the Elite four is post-game, right?
> 
> Nevertheless, I agree.
> HG/SS are my favorite PKMN games to date.
> ...



No G/S/C and remakes doesn't need a post-game

I want R/S/E remakes now!



DragonTiger said:


> Ahh, I remember back in the day when Emerald was universally praised all throughout the internet



Fixed for ya.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 14, 2011)

If I haven't played it, then it doesn't exist, and I still haven't played Emerald yet


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I want R/S/E remakes now!



Same here


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 14, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Ahh, I remember back in the day when R/S was universally hated all throughout the internet



Why was it hated?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 14, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> If I haven't played it, then it doesn't exist, and I still haven't played Emerald yet



The original Battle Frontier is by far the best thing to come out of the Franchise. It breaks apart from the traditional 8 badges pokemon league do overs. And the best part? It lasts forever in difficulty and fun The story in Emerald also makes you give a damn over whats happening like R/B did.



Malicious Friday said:


> Why was it hated?



Nonexistent postgame content.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Emerald Battle Frontier was the shit.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Why was it hated?



-You couldn't connect with any Gen I or II games
-A majority of the Pokemon available at the time were completely unobtainable
-Nothing to do after you beat the E4 
-New things suck, and old things rule.

Way back when I played Ruby for the first time (5th grade, bitches), I straight up expected there to be another region to explore after I had beaten the E4 because of Kanto in G/S/C. There was nothing, and I hated the game for the longest time because of that.

Nowadays, people are starting to treat R/S like how G/S used to be treated: as the nostalgic primetimes of their youth, and I won't deny doing that myself. When I go back and listen to R/S music, I'm blown away with good memories. I can't wait for the remakes.

It's Diamond and Pearl's turn next 



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The original Battle Frontier is by far the best thing to come out of the Franchise. It breaks apart from the traditional 8 badges pokemon league do overs. And the best part? It lasts forever in difficulty and fun The story in Emerald also makes you give a damn over whats happening like R/B did.



Meh, the battle frontier didn't do much for me in Platinum. I'm not really into competitive battling, so that's not really my thing. 

I'm really curious about the story changes, though. I'll have to play Emerald eventually for that


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 14, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> Meh, the battle frontier didn't do much for me in Platinum. I'm not really into competitive battling, so that's not really my thing.
> 
> I'm really curious about the story changes, though. I'll have to play Emerald eventually for that



I hope your not comparing Platinum's frontier to Emerald's


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hoenn was the best region design wise


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay! So I was playing Pokemon Leaf Green and it Oak said the Pokemon fainted when their HP hits 0. They don't die! >.>


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 14, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Okay! So I was playing Pokemon Leaf Green and it Oak said the Pokemon fainted when their HP hits 0. They don't die! >.>


Isn't this the way it has always been?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Isn't this the way it has always been?


I think he's referencing one of the lol convos we had here. 

I told them the theory of Pokemon getting 'killed' when they lost in battle.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 14, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I think he's referencing one of the lol convos we had here.
> 
> I told them the theory of Pokemon getting 'killed' when they lost in battle.



Didn't I start that with my dead Charizard?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Isn't this the way it has always been?



That's what I thought, but some people in here said they died 

@Kyousuke:
Yes, I'm talking about that. Though it didn't seem like it was a joke at the time...oh, and I'm a girl xD


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, if you're doing a Nuzlock run, then you might as well consider them dead 

And everybody knows that there's no such thing as girls on the internet.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Didn't I start that with my dead Charizard?


You might have.... I don't really remember. xD


Terra Branford said:


> That's what I thought, but some people in here said they died
> 
> @Kyousuke:
> Yes, I'm talking about that. Though it didn't seem like it was a joke at the time...oh, and I'm a girl xD


Death of Pokemon is srs bsns. 

There is so such thing as a girl on the internet. 

Or so they say.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been conflicted over the changes in FireRed/LeafGreen. I like that they made it possible to have later generation Pokemon in the game, but I don't at the same time. I haven't completed Leaf Green yet, so it could be wrong (I read up that you could).

What did you guys feel about the change? I know its a rather old Pokemon game, but still...



Kyousuke said:


> Death of Pokemon is srs bsns.
> 
> There is so such thing as a girl on the internet.
> Or so they say.



There is too. The girls just say they are male so they don't get bothered


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy crap I haven't played LeafGreen in a while. It was post-game that you could start shipping stuff from Ruby/Sapphire?

Girls saying they're male? Preposterous. 
I'm always hearing about males saying they're girls.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 14, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if Pokemon were never made.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Holy crap I haven't played LeafGreen in a while. It was post-game that you could start shipping stuff from Ruby/Sapphire?
> 
> Girls saying they're male? Preposterous.
> I'm always hearing about males saying they're girls.



I'm not sure yet. The furthest I got in LeafGreen is....getting the first Pokeballs. 
I started playing again, but not having a Totodile when I can is making me anxious lol

Guys say they are girls to get free stuff and rep.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never seen a girl play Pokemon ever....


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I've never seen a girl play Pokemon ever....



That's just crazy talk! >.< 

Out of my family only girls play Pokemon and even like it, whilst my brothers don't like it. Most of my female friends play Pokemon and a lot of my male friends don't.

Are you sure...?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 14, 2011)

If guys say they are girls and girls say they are guys.... then are guys girls and girls guys? 

I know plenty of girls irl that play Pokemon.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2011)

I was just walking into the second town on HeartGold and there was one of the NPC sprites ontop of the PokeCenter 



> If guys say they are girls and girls say they are guys.... then are guys girls and girls guys?


Nah, because its pretty rare.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 15, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> That's just crazy talk! >.<
> 
> Out of my family only girls play Pokemon and even like it, whilst my brothers don't like it. Most of my female friends play Pokemon and a lot of my male friends don't.
> 
> Are you sure...?



My guy friends play Pokemon and I have a girl friend that likes Pokemon but doesn't have any games, so that doesn't count.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> My guy friends play Pokemon and I have a girl friend that likes Pokemon but doesn't have any games, so that doesn't count.



Why doesn't it count? What if she played it before and liked it? A lot of people have played the game and liked it, and just can't buy it...


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 15, 2011)

This convo is my accomplishment.  I'm so proud.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 15, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Why doesn't it count? What if she played it before and liked it? A lot of people have played the game and liked it, and just can't buy it...



She's only played it once and battled me over 5 times. I think she liked it, even though she kept losing...... she was using my other friends' game....


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I wonder what would happen if Pokemon were never made.



Then you wouldn't be pondering this thought.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 15, 2011)

If Pokemon never existed then this thread never happened and there would be an unknown void in my childhood. 

Unless something else filled it. >.>


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> If Pokemon never existed then this thread never happened and there would be an unknown void in my childhood.
> 
> Unless something else filled it. >.>



The fact you wouldn't know about said void would prevent it from having formed.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 15, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> If Pokemon never existed then this thread never happened and there would be an unknown void in my childhood.
> 
> Unless something else filled it. >.>



Digimon            ?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 15, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Digimon            ?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Digimon            ?



To be fair, without Pok?mon there wouldn't have been Digimon.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 15, 2011)

Digimon plagiarized from Pokemon.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 15, 2011)

Do Ghost Pokemon die?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 15, 2011)

Almost everything Pok?mon is insta win, so I understand this step


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Digimon plagiarized from Pokemon.



Hardly. They have differences and there is no evidence to say Digimon plagiarized.

1)Digimon can talk. Pokemon can't. Sets the two apart.

2)Digimon can evolve and devolve. Pokemon can only evolve some can't even evolve. Sets the two apart.

3)I'm pretty sure there are more Digimon then Pokemon, as such Digimon clearly wouldn't have plagiarized everything since there wouldn't be enough Pokemon to plagiarize. 

4)Digimon and Pokemon are two of many games that feature monsters that can change shape and all kinds of things. Using the same concept isn't plagiarizing.

5)Despite both having "mon" at the end, that's simply a short version for monster, as such Pokemon is Pocket Monster, while Digimon is Digital Monster. Also, Digimon all have "mon" at the end, while Pokemon don't. 

6)I haven't even seen a Pokemon and Digimon look like one another.

Pokemon and Digimon have the same concept but are done differently, and so long as someone isn't bias towards one then you should be able to see the differences quite easily. And I'm not being bias here since I like Pokemon more.

And if you were joking, it wasn't funny


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Digimon plagiarized from Pokemon.



Isn't Digimon older?  No, no...they were both made at the same time (Manga, not the anime form of Digimon). Besides, Digimon is completely different from Pokemon, which Pokemon wasn't even called Pokemon until its English translation. 

They are completely different, especially for one difference Digimon had that Pokemon didn't 

@Mαri:
You don't know what Digimon is?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 15, 2011)

Plagiarism? I think not.


More like fair use of common myth.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 15, 2011)

^Agreed. 

You guys are forgetting they all come from the same culture.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

Nevermind...


----------



## Psych (Jul 16, 2011)

Speaking for the TV/Movies I prefer Digimon over pokemon.

Digimon had the team + Tai for the leader. Who was a badass.

Pokemon got Ash. Need I say more.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2011)

What's up with all the fanboyism in this thread?

Both Pokemon and Digimon were good in the day.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 16, 2011)

Digimon: Show was awesome, games were forgettable.

Pokemon: Games were awesom, show sucks balls.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 16, 2011)

Pokemon vs Digimon, _again_. 

Digimon World 1 however >>> any console Pokemon game.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 17, 2011)

They are both good...well, honestly, I don't like watching Pokemon anime at all. The only ones I liked was first season and maybe second... 



> Digimon: Show was awesome, games were forgettable.


Digimon world 1? Or even 3?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 17, 2011)

For some reason, I never watched any of the Pokemon anime except when I was little. But know, I'm watching the Black and White series... I want Team Plasma vs Team Rocket!!


I mainly watch the movies though


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I wonder what would happen if Pokemon were never made.



SHITZ BE GOING DOWN AT THE PLAYGROUND AND TEAM PETA WOULD BE ON YOUR ARSE!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 17, 2011)

I like Pokemons, never really liked Digimons, don't know why, but i have nothing against them either.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 17, 2011)

Do some of you people watch the movies?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 17, 2011)

I watch the Pokemon movies if I see them on TV or something.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2011)

I always watch the Pokemon movies, I don't watch the anime that much though I do follow it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I always watch the Pokemon movies, I don't watch the anime that much though I do follow it.



I do the same. But I also try to watch the pokemon league eps at the end of a series though.

With Digimon though I make sure I watch every ep and movie ever released. Though I don't play the games expect rumble arena.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 19, 2011)

I played leafgreen again today. It had been ages, but the nostalgia doesn't dissapoint.

After I catch that free roaming suicune in leafgreen that I never got to catch when I still played Leafgreen (and, after I catch it, send it over to soulsilver via pearl) it's back to soulsilver, though.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 20, 2011)

Everyone! I bring HOPE



> In The Games Department
> More Pok?mon Games coming soon?
> 
> In the newest Famitsu magazine, an interview with the head of The Pok?mon Company, Tsunekazu Ishihara, has revealed that there are more games in the works beyond Pok?mon Rumble Blast this year. In the interview, he stated that there are plans for games which surprise the players in the near future. He stated that they also intend to continue support for the Nintendo DS while pushing forward with support with the Nintendo 3DS. Full details about the games were not confirmed, but when we get information, it will be posted on the site.





Maybe the R/S remakes?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Everyone! I bring HOPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it turns out to be the R/S remakes I will be very happy.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 20, 2011)

R/S remakes = win.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> R/S remakes = *EPIC faptastic fangasm hype creating etc.* win.



Fixed^


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 20, 2011)

^Agreed.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 20, 2011)

What kinds of improvements could they make?

It already has:
- Salamence
- epic plot(teams magma & aqua)
- epic battle frontier

Maybe they'll add a new area where you can catch the newer pokemon Hoenn does have a safari zone...


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 20, 2011)

Aside from the obvious graphics improvement, I guess they could add small tweaks and take advantage of the DS's capabilities as well as add in Pokemon from Gen IV and V. 

Safari Zone could be real fun if they mess with it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 21, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Safari Zone could be real fun if they mess with it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> What kinds of improvements could they make?
> 
> It already has:
> - Salamence
> ...



These are what I'd like to see:

- Graphics upgrade
- Pok?mon follow you like in HG/SS (and you can pick which of your six Pok?mon follows you)
- Beeing able to catch nearly every legendary (without having to partake in events)

Also, if this ends up to the R/S remake AND it ends up beeing for the DS and not the 3DS, I'll be REALLY happy.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 21, 2011)

I would like R/s remakes, it was the best Pokemon game for me.. And i'd like to see that every 6 Pokemon can follow you, that would be epic.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2011)

As for LeafGreen and FireRed, you have to reach the additional islands to get access to the 2nd and 3rd gen pokemon.





Scizor said:


> Also, if this ends up to the R/S remake AND *it ends up being for the DS and not the 3DS*, I'll be REALLY happy.


This, so much this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2011)

If they remade them, it would be nice to be able to catch other GEN Pokemon, me thinks. :3


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 21, 2011)

Hell, if they included something like the Sevii Islands of FR/LG in remakes that'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 21, 2011)

If they had a boat or a plane I want to battle every gym leader and elite four member in each region. Catch every legendary and even do gym leader rematches. Each Gen pokemon would be in their respective reigons and all that. Even battle the the characters that you play like, Ethan,Red, Green, May etc.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 22, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I don't want a R/S remake. Not trollin', I would just prefer a new game to a remake. HGSS were lacking imo. I didn't feel that same amazement as when I originally played GS, just nostalgia (and annoyance at the menu). It would be WAAAAY cooler if 6th gen was a sequel to 3rd gen in some way. Like, being back in Hoenn, or at least able to visit Hoenn (and see Brenden and May :3), but with a whole new plot and new areas with new pokemon. Hoenn is a tropical place, I'm sure there could be both large and small islands nearby that could serve as a new region (Archipeligo ftw!). That's just me though...


----------



## Bioness (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope its a Mystery Dungeon game actually


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 22, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> Not gonna lie, I don't want a R/S remake. Not trollin', I would just prefer a new game to a remake. HGSS were lacking imo. I didn't feel that same amazement as when I originally played GS, just nostalgia (and annoyance at the menu). It would be WAAAAY cooler if 6th gen was a sequel to 3rd gen in some way. Like, being back in Hoenn, or at least able to visit Hoenn (and see Brenden and May :3), but with a whole new plot and new areas with new pokemon. Hoenn is a tropical place, I'm sure there could be both large and small islands nearby that could serve as a new region (Archipeligo ftw!). That's just me though...





Bioness said:


> I hope its a Mystery Dungeon game actually



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FshkO8HqQ10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 22, 2011)

I loved emerald so would love a R/S remake now. I'm not enjoying black enough too.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 22, 2011)

Eh, if they had to make a new game using the Hoenn region then I'd want it set after the events of R/S/E. I'd also have to see extended areas and additional regional data on Hoenn and whatever could be surrounding it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 22, 2011)

Scizor brought up an interesting thing with the music from HG/SS in CMX's thread which I don't think I ever thought about in that way.

Listening to the Red battle theme and remembering the other tracks, I've realized they all sort of have a rock theme to them. 

And when I listen to the tracks from Black and White, I get a sense (especially in the Battle Subway), of a very techno-ish feel to the music.

And I really like those two music genres, so I guess it sorta accentuates the love for those games.


I suppose I'm now sort of thinking if a new set of games comes out with a more ethereal or sound-scape sort of feel to it, it might not be as pleasing as I'd hoped to me. Sure the game play would probably be top-notch, but if I have to listen to some really odd sounding stuff for the whole game, it might be a bit annoying.


*lol random rant*


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 23, 2011)

*Lilligant/ Galant*

Ability: Own Tempo

~Moves~
Sleep Powder
Teeter Dance
Quiver Dance
Petal Dance

*Gallade/Galalade*

Ability: Justified 

~Moves~
Psycho Cut
Leaf Blade
Close Combat
Protect

*Cloyster/Choly
*
Ability: Shell Armor

~Moves~
Protect
Spikes
Toxic
Rapid Spin

*Chandelure/ Chandle
*
Ability: Flame Body

~Moves~
Flamethrower
Shadow Ball
Energy Ball
Psychic

*Mamoswine/ Mamoo
*
Ability: Snow Cloak

~Moves~
Hail
Ice Fang
Stone Edge
Earthquake

*Hydreigon/ Hydrodgion
*
Ability: Levitate

~Moves~
Fly (for flying)
Earth Power
Dark Pulse
Dragon Pulse


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys, who should i put in my team? Elektross or Krookodile? Oh and, what should i train my Elektross in? Sp. attack, attack?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Guys, who should i put in my team? Elektross or Krookodile? Oh and, what should i train my Elektross in? Sp. attack, attack?



Elektross' base attack is higher than it's base sp. attack.
But I guess it does depend on his movepool.

And wether you pick elektross or krookodile kinda depends on your other team members, too.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 23, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Elektross' base attack is higher than it's base sp. attack.
> But I guess it does depend on his movepool.
> 
> And wether you pick elektross or krookodile kinda depends on your other team members, too.


I had to choose Excadrill over Krookodile 'cuz he is a little bit stronger i think. So what other stat should i EV train Elektross?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I had to choose Excadrill over Krookodile 'cuz he is a little bit stronger i think. So what other stat should i EV train Elektross?



Depends on the purpose you want Elektross to fulfill within your team. =)

Here's a set example from Smogon:

[SET]
name: Mixed Attacker
move 1: Wild Charge / Thunderbolt
move 2: Flamethrower
move 3: Dragon Claw / Hidden Power Ice 
move 4: Grass Knot / Brick Break
item: Life Orb
nature: Naughty / Rash
evs: 252 Atk / 212 SpA / 44 Spe


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I had to choose *Excadrill over Krookodile* 'cuz he is a little bit stronger i think. So what other stat should i EV train Elektross?



are you running sandstorm? and is this for an in-game team or online?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 23, 2011)

It is for online. My team:
Emboar, lvl 100 - HP-379,ATTACK: 338,DEF:153,SP.ATK: 245,SP.DEF:123,SPEED:181
Reuniclus-HP:420,ATTACK:143,DEF:176,SP.ATTACK:349,SP.DEF:162,SPEED:104
Hydreigon-HP:323,ATTACK:241,DEF:170,SP.ATK:349,SP.DEF:210,SPEED:319
Excadrill: Gonna EV train him.
And Elektross too has to be EV'D


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 23, 2011)

Why Emboar?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 24, 2011)

Because its wowsome..D


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

I decided to draw an entire pokedex out if boredom.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 24, 2011)

lol howd it go..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Because its wowsome..D



But not so good. =P


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I decided to draw an entire pokedex out if boredom.



Hmm?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But not so good. =P


lol well this isnt my EV trained one that i posted so yeah, it is bad..xD


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Hmm?




No, to make it more challenging... they're my own original pokemon.


----------



## Ultra (Jul 24, 2011)

How is this game compared to the other pokemmon games quality and fun wise?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> How is this game compared to the other pokemmon games quality and fun wise?



Very good quality and story. 3D graphics. New pokemon. No Zubat bombardment in caves. Somewhat ok post-game. Strong, but short, Pokemon.... etc.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 24, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> How is this game compared to the other pokemmon games quality and fun wise?



Its fun for 3 hours.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Its fun for 3 hours.



Or 1 week


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> How is this game compared to the other pokemmon games quality and fun wise?



*Pros, imo:*
- Fun story
- New Pok?mon to discover
- Battles are fast paced

*Cons, imo:*
- Quite easy
- The main game doesnt last very long
- Almost nothing to do post-game


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

I drew this a while ago along with an evolution of Sunflora. It's name is Arbavine. I'm gonna redraw it though. To make it much much better.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TFZ5fBT9eA[/YOUTUBE]

What the fuck GameFreak? You go and make an even better version of what I consider the best track in the game, and you don't even put it in the game? 

I just found that, and it got me thinking. We kinda got shafted with the music in B/W.  In  D/P/Pt we got two versions of every track in the game, a day and a night version. These two versions were significantly different from each other, with some being almost unrecognizable altogether. 

Completely off topic, but this lead to the Pokecenter night theme, which is literally jesus in music form.

Anyway, when it was revealed that B/W was going to feature a new seasonal system, the first thing I thought was how we were going to get some awesome seasonal remixes for various routes and towns in the game.

What we got was...disappointing: background instruments playing for not even 10 seconds at the beginning of a track to signify different seasons, and only for routes. I was expecting awesome stuff like that Lacunosa summer theme or the Undella summer theme, but for all of the towns and for all seasons.  After D/P/Pt, that definitely wasn't asking for too much.  

God damn is that track pretty


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

so just got the game a few days ago.. awesome game.. 

rate my team so far:-
note: just finished with the 7th badge.. not building a competitive team, but might after i finish the game.. 

*Carracosta*
Lvl: 41
Ability: Sturdy
Item: Expert Belt
Moves:-
Surf
Ancient Power
Crunch
Curse
Wants: possibly Ice Beam if i find it in victory toad or something.. or perhaps stone edge..

*Embaor*
Lvl: 42
Item: Charcoal
Ability: Blaze
Moves:-
Scald
Grass Knot
Heat Crash
Flame Charge
Wants: waiting for flamethrower so i could take full use of charcoal and blaze.. or maybe there's a another good physical fire type move?

*Koookodile*
Lvl:41
Ability: Blackglasses
Moves:-
Dig
Mud-Slap
Foul Play
Crunch
Wants: i want earthquake already.. i also need a defence lowering move already.. but i might give him toxic.. as i simple don't like having two dark type moves.. which one should i get rid of?

*Unfezant*
Lvl: 40
Item: Sharp Beak
Ability: Super Luck
Razor Wind
Fly
Roost
Quick Attack
Wants: not sure where i'll get giga impact yet.. but i am already replacing unfezant with a rufflet when i see one..  

not sure which to add next. thinking of axew or maybe cubchoo.. maybe both.. 

thoughts?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uUc2bb-Tns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, what nature should my Reuniclus and Scyther be?


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 27, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hey guys, what nature should my Reuniclus and Scyther be?



jolly or adamant for scyther, quiet for reuniclus.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 27, 2011)

yea im trying to breed a quiet one, but it has gone to every nature except quiet one..-..-


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a question:

I caught a shiny adamant corsola today () with the Hustle ability.
Now, I want to fully utilize it's capability, so:

- I need to utilize Hustle (Ups physical attacks by 50% and lowers the accuracy of physical attacks by 20%)
- I need to utalize its EVs

I came up with this moveset:
*1.* Earthquake (150 base attack using Hustle)
*2.* Stone edge (107 base attack using Hustle + STAB but only 60% accuracy due to Hustle)
*3.* Recover
*4.* Toxic

*1.* For some coverage and as it's one of the better physical moves corsola can learn
*2.* For STAB and dealing with ghost types with the levitate ability and flying types
*3.* For obvious reasons
*4.* For chipping away health from flying types until stone edge connects (Also, status moves, like toxic, aren't affected by Hustle's accuracy drop).

I'm only thinking about putting explosion on there somewhere, as it'll have a base attack of 375 with Hustle (but also 80% accuracy due to Hustle.. so, now that I think about it again, explosion is too risky.)

What do you think?

But, this raises the question: How should I distribute my EVs?

Attack is a must, as, though Corsola's base attack is rather awful, I can truly utilize Hustle and it's adamant nature this way.

But, should I ev train it in Defense or Special defence?
Corsola's base def and spD are equally as high, so the question is, which stat is the best for putting the other 252 evs into?

In short, which (def or spD) covers the most of corsola's weaknesses? Which is the most commonly needed in the overal metagame?

And I'll put the remaining 4 evs in either def or spD (the one that was less important/the one that I decided on not putting 252 evs into).

And, lastly, this Corsola wont be for competitive play, per se. I just want to get this shiny corsola as awesome as I possible can!

What do you think?

Will rep for info/help, offc ^^


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> yea im trying to breed a quiet one, but it has gone to every nature except quiet one..-..-



Have you tried to put an everstone on the male Reuniclus? It'll breed the nature.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 27, 2011)

Actually, as of HG/SS an Everstone can be used on a Pokemon of either gender. And that's only a 50% chance of nature copying.


If you're playing White version, another thing you could do, which a little backwards I'll admit, is to catch a bunch of Elgyem/Beheeyem of different natures with the ability Synchronize. With a Quiet/Synchronize Pokemon in the front of your party, your chances of finding a Quiet natured Pokemon in the wild becomes 50% as well.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Actually, as of HG/SS an Everstone can be used on a Pokemon of either gender. And that's only a 50% chance of nature copying.
> 
> 
> If you're playing White version, another thing you could do, which a little backwards I'll admit, is to catch a bunch of Elgyem/Beheeyem of different natures with the ability Synchronize. With a Quiet/Synchronize Pokemon in the front of your party, your chances of finding a Quiet natured Pokemon in the wild becomes 50% as well.



1. That must take a long time.
2. I think breeding is faster. (especially with a Magmortar with Flame Body)
3. What are the chances of catching a quiet natured Beheeyem?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 27, 2011)

Your example already implies that the person has a Quiet Male Reuniclus, which if said person did, they'd already have the right nature to begin with. So this part confuses the hell out of me. lol

Now, as for your statements:

1.) I personally got lucky. But yeah, it's a bit of work, but a great payout for future use with seeking other species if you collect a bunch of different natured ones. 

2.) It probably is, but the fact is, usually when breeding different species of Pokemon together, the female is the decider of which species the egg will be. So going by that, you'll most likely need a female Solosis for the equation. And so the other half of the equation will have to be a male Quiet species of the same egg group as Solosis. (Yes, you can do the Ditto method with a Male Quiet Reuniclus, but that again implies you have that specific natured Pokemon. lol)

3.) Same as any other unassisted Pokemon encounter, but like I said great future payout.


EDIT: Unless I'm missing something entirely from the last page, in which case forget all of what I said. lol


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 27, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Your example already implies that the person has a Quiet Male Reuniclus, which if said person did, you'd already have the right nature to begin with. So this part confuses the hell out of me. lol
> 
> Now, as for your statements:
> 
> ...



What if you catch the pokemon with the nature you wanted but not the ability.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 28, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> What if you catch the pokemon with the nature you wanted but not the ability.



Breed _that_ Pokemon while it holds an everstone?


Or try again with capturing, because 50% nature odds are damn good, considering many other statistics in this game.


EDIT: Actually, are you talking about capturing Elgyem/Beheeyem or capturing Solosis with the method I described? Oh well, I'm sure you can decipher what I mean. 

lol, convoluted percentages game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Hey guys, what nature should my Reuniclus and Scyther be?



Jolly or Adamant for Scyther.

Bold for Reuniclus.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I have a question:
> 
> I caught a shiny adamant corsola today () with the Hustle ability.
> Now, I want to fully utilize it's capability, so:
> ...



EVs: 252 HP/252 Atk/4 Def

It'll be able to survive better if it's in a Sandstorm, since it gets the 50% Sp. Def boost. HP and Atk are the best choices to put EVs into. It's sad that you can't get Head Smash on it though, since you need to breed to do that.

Though, you might want to go with Rock Slide over Stone Edge, for the better accuracy and more PP. Power doesn't matter when you can't hit the opponent with any of your hits.

Other than that, I can't really tell you much else. Corsola is Corsola, and there's not much you can do with it. It doesn't have that good of physical coverage. If you bred it to have Icicle Spear it could at least frighten Grass types a little, but since it's shiny, you don't wanna breed it. But yeah, that's my advice.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 28, 2011)

Problem is i have Pokemon Black..xD.. But it'll come around eventually


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> EVs: 252 HP/252 Atk/4 Def
> 
> It'll be able to survive better if it's in a Sandstorm, since it gets the 50% Sp. Def boost. HP and Atk are the best choices to put EVs into. It's sad that you can't get Head Smash on it though, since you need to breed to do that.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice ^^

Reps


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

I want a Grim Reaper Pokemon in the next gen.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 29, 2011)

What about the opposite of Arceus? Instead of a creator Pokemon, there could be a destroyer Pokemon.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jul 29, 2011)

Blood god poke ftw. His cult followers will be the villain group.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What about the opposite of Arceus? Instead of a creator Pokemon, there could be a destroyer Pokemon.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What about the opposite of Arceus? Instead of a creator Pokemon, there could be a destroyer Pokemon.



The Devil

If only pokemon weren't kid friendly. There could be a region where all the pokemon are evil and the region is composed of a wasteland fighting for survival. But the evil pokemon can be caught and taught the values of friendship With more evolutions triggered by hapiness, because all the pokemon start out hating you. And the game can finally aknowledge canabolism. Oh my god...I just made my first fanfic


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 29, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The Devil
> 
> If only pokemon weren't kid friendly. There could be a region where all the pokemon are evil and the region is composed of a wasteland fighting for survival. But the evil pokemon can be caught and taught the values of friendship With more evolutions triggered by hapiness, because all the pokemon start out hating you. And the game can finally aknowledge canabolism. Oh my god...I just made my first fanfic



Congratz, you just explained Pok?mon XD: Gale of Darkness.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 29, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Congratz, you just explained Pok?mon XD: Gale of Darkness.



Real Evil Pokemon>>>Shadow Pokemon

That game was way boring anyway. After I caught and purified Lugia it was out the window for it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

How was Gale of Darkness?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 29, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> How was Gale of Darkness?



Its the same as Colosseum just inferior. The only interesting thing that made it worth it was Lugia.

Seriously, in Colosseum they let you have Espeon and Umbreon, but in XD you only get one eeveeloution


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

Has restarted Pokemon Platinum and near Orebergh City.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Old news. From February, to boot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah.. genVI will be for 3ds.. i don't want sprites anymore.. i want pokedex 3d style


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Or 3D models rendering in 2D.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Inb4 people would call it Pokemony Gay...


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

More like Pokemon GAY am I right?


----------



## Nois (Aug 2, 2011)

Stroev said:


> More like Pokemon GAY am I right?



Black/White was already a risky thing for the US


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Black mon in White version, White creature in Black ver

It was supposed to end racism


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

This is already debunked.

There's still a chance Pok?mon gray'll still come, or so I've read.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2011)

i want that zekrom/reshiram fusion thingy :33

type: Dragon/run bitch run


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> type: Dragon/run bitch run



 

10/10


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 3, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Old news. From February, to boot.



It ain't old if I haven't seen it.


----------



## Nois (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> 10/10



cracked me up too


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 3, 2011)

I sure hope it will be R/S remakes. it would be cool if they made it for DS too..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

R/S remakes would make me shit bricks of joy.. i still want a game with two regions connected like kanto/jhoto.. that shit was awesome..


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 3, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me all that much if they don't release the third version of B/W. 

A R/S remake on the other hand....


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 3, 2011)

Since no pokemon Grey, should I restart my White version to try out the other starters?

I never restart games, but I wanna try another team in the story...

But I've EV trained so many awesome pokemonz to throw them away


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

kind of a bitch that pokemon never had multiple saves


----------



## Ultra (Aug 3, 2011)

So...some of you may have seen my (annoying) posts about how I hate most of the new pokemonz.

So does the actual gameplay of B/W make up for that? Basically, would you reccomend it to an oldfag like me?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 3, 2011)

Really you don't like the new pokemon? They're the only thing that keeps the game from being considered utter shit to me...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

there some kick ass designs IMO.. 

two from my team..




their types aren't that bad either...


----------



## Ultra (Aug 3, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Really you don't like the new pokemon? They're the only thing that keeps the game from being considered utter shit to me...



I like some, Like the Sand Crocodile and the flame Ape. But a lot of them are just...BAAAAD. And it doesn't help that a lot of the dumb designs have good stats.

I mean some of them don't look like pokemon anymore. I saw this one carrying a construction bar, and others that looked like muppets with full fledged karate suits (CLOTHES IN MY POKEMON!??!?!?).

The worst part is the pokemon who just...look like nothing. It's hard to explain, but there's nothing outstanding about some of them and their evolutions.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 4, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> I like some, Like the Sand Crocodile and the flame Ape. But a lot of them are just...BAAAAD. And it doesn't help that a lot of the dumb designs have good stats.
> 
> I mean some of them don't look like pokemon anymore. I saw this one carrying a construction bar, *and others that looked like muppets with full fledged karate suits* (CLOTHES IN MY POKEMON!??!?!?).
> 
> The worst part is the pokemon who just...look like nothing. It's hard to explain, but there's nothing outstanding about some of them and their evolutions.



Yes!!....them..I hate those 2 fuckers a lot, so I understand your pain

Yeah..some of them look like the designers were stoned while designing them...but a lot of them are too epic

The starters IMO


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

Hydreigon is the most awesome Pok? in Gen V, imo.


----------



## Ultra (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, and the names are hard to pronounce. But that's a small thing.

Well, looks like I'll pick up a copy soon.

I'm tempted to do a blind Nuzlocke on this one.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Fucking finally able to access that bitch know as "Wi-fi", finally getting into the "Now times" 

First battle I did...I lost...big time...I mean I didn't even get one attack in


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 4, 2011)

My copy of White should arrive tomorrow. 

Funny how I've frequented this thread without buying the game. 

Emulation ftw lol.


----------



## Nois (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't get mah White work on mah emulatorz

derpity derp it tells me some error with the save


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2011)

MY forest and city are probably bare right now.


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I can't get mah White work on mah emulatorz
> 
> derpity derp it tells me some error with the save


They have an AR code for that.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 5, 2011)

Here are some Oshawott gifs, I think they did an amazing job with the personality of this pokemon in the show.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm having trouble with going to Dream World, it keeps telling me I have to wait a day for it to recharge. Does it have to recharge even if I never used it before? Does messing with the DS time messes up with the Dream World or something? I don't want to finally be able to access Wi-fi and not be able to use Dream World.

On the bright side, I have done some training and battling...I suck at battling it seems, I guess that's what happens when you don't go all out for IVs and EVs training. I find it annoying seeing some of the trades, some are either impossible(Level 9 or below Zekrom what the fuck) or just completely unfair(Level 1 Caterpie for Level 100 Arceus). But I got me a Zorua nonetheless and it only cost me a Purrloin, considering I can always find another Purrloin easily I think I got the better end of the deal.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 5, 2011)

Where is the Global Link? I think it's the GTS but I'm not sure.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 5, 2011)

I figured it out. I guess I did just have to wait to put a Pokemon to sleep, thankfully nothing went wrong. I sent in my Sandile, favorite fifth generation Pokemon for my first go, why not. 

Time to check this thing out


----------



## Nois (Aug 5, 2011)

has anyone got a fix for the no exp shit?

I can't get a DS atm and I want to play the damn game at last


----------



## Thor (Aug 7, 2011)

I fainted Thunderus, can I catch him again?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 7, 2011)

I think it comes back to life after you beat the champion again.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2011)

Thor said:


> I fainted Thunderus, can I catch him again?



Why not just (soft) reset?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe he saved after he fainted him?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 8, 2011)

I've done a little Wi-fiing(Making up words is fun ), so glad I can finally access it, it really gives you more to do.

I've gotten three Pokemon from Dream World so far:
Poochyena(Got it today)
Masquerain(Got it as Surskit yesterday)
Swellow(Got it as Taillow on Friday), actually this one is still a Taillow, I was breeding for a good Nature but I didn't think about just reseting to get the right nature(That's how I got the right Nature for Poochyena), but I don't know if Guts or Scrappy is better, in the end I have Guts on it.

I'm also starting to EV train fully since I keep losing battles with my other Pokemon and I don't think I EV trained them to the best of their potential.

I think I got most of the understanding of EV training. Ideally, you want to have your Pokemon at level 100 to reach the full potential of the EVs you worked for right?

Assuming I did it all right then my Masquerain, Swellow, and Zoroark(So glad I have Wi-fi now) have these EVs as of now:
Masquerain 252 Special Attack/252 Speed/4 Special Defense
Swellow 252 Attack/252 Speed/4 HP
Zoroark 252 Special Attack/252 Speed/4 HP

Right now I'm leveling them up to 100 so their full potential can be met. In the end I plan on them looking like:
Masquerain:
Item-Wide Lens
Ability-Unnerve
Nature-Hasty
Attacks:
Air Slash
Blizzard
Bug Buzz
Hydro Pump

Swellow:
Item-Flame Orb
Ability-Guts
Nature-Jolly
Attacks:
Double Team
Facade
Fly
U-Turn

Zoroark:
Item-Wise Glasses/Choice Specs
Ability-Illusion
Nature-Modest
Attacks:
Flamethrower
Focus Blast
Night Daze
Shadow Ball


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I just played Pok?mon Black in like forever because I didn't have any acces to a DS. Now I finished the game, and I have a few things to say:

- Ghethis is MOTHERFUCKING UBER TIER! His Buffalon killed three of my Pok?mon, it's a good  thing I get healed before the battle, or else I'd be batshit because of N's fight. 
- N is weak. Only his Zekrom is a challenge. 
- Animation is W00T! 
- Credits song is great, instead of something like the other generations, it's like a adventurous song. 
- OMG I FINALLY SAW SOME PREVIOUS GEN POK?MON FOR THE FIRST TIME IN UNOVA! 
- The moment you realize that you've missed a Zubat cry is the ultimate moment to give yourself an epic facepalm. 
- Black City is 
- I CAUGHT A MOTHERFUCKING KYUREM WITH A DUSK BALL WITH FULL HP IN THE FIRST TURN! THAT'S UBEREPICAWESOMESAUCE! 
- Catching previous Gen Pok?mon is fun. 
- I finally have a Zweilous! 
- Singing oyaji is sugoi and funny. 

This game is uberepicsugoiawesomesauce! Definately one of the best Pok?mon Games.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2011)

Getting close to my DW goal

I'm 2 pokemons from having captured every captureable dw pkmn as female  (and male for the ones that can't be female)

Just Spearow and Chatot left


----------



## Bioness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2011)

lmao Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Akatora (Aug 14, 2011)

Goal Archived only took some 7 months ^^'


Captured all of the captureable dw pkmns as female and the ones that ain't as male


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 15, 2011)

Krabby in the older anime sounds like it's saying "cookie cookie cookie!!"


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

I have having no new news.... WHEN THE MOVIE COMING OUT!!!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 2 questions:

1. What pokemon do I kill to EV train?

2. Approx. how much time would it consume?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 18, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. What pokemon do I kill to EV train?
> 
> 2. Approx. how much time would it consume?


.

As for the time consumption, don't know, never tried. I guess it depends on what pokemon and what stat.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 19, 2011)

I just saw this.. i dont know if its fan made but even if it is it looks epic!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> I just saw this.. i dont know if its fan made but even if it is it looks epic!



It says in the description that it's fan made.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to Pokemon White and Black and I just started playing White on DeSmuME.. And I got a question, since I don't like the new starters so I changed the fire-type into a Pikachu when choosing and noticed that Pikachu levels up very slowly compared to newly catched Lillipup.. I got my Pikachu at lv5 and is now lv6, I caught my Lillipup at lv4 and is now lv6..

So my question is; changing the starter to Pikachu, does it have any effect on my Pokemons leveling up or is Lillipup just faster to level up? =S I really want to know this before I play and advance anymore ;D

Thanks in advance 

-LS-


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2011)

Catched Tornadus, Cobalion and Virizion.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

*Excerpts From Pok?mon Black & White’s Castelia City Design Documents*



> Castelia City was the first major locale in Pok?mon Black/White that was discussed back when the game was still in its initial stages of being revealed to the public.
> 
> Everyone remembers the early screenshot of the female trainer walking down a street lined with skyscrapers. The largest Pok?mon city to date, Castelia is also recognized for its pier.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 22, 2011)

When I first got the game I grinded my tepig till it evolved once on the first route, The girl 'rival' is so annoying.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 22, 2011)

I just finished evolving my team and it's now time to start EV training.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Excerpts From Pok?mon Black & White?s Castelia City Design Documents*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*


Looks like it really was one of the first things to be made.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> Hi, I'm new to Pokemon White and Black and I just started playing White on DeSmuME.. And I got a question, since I don't like the new starters so I changed the fire-type into a Pikachu when choosing and noticed that Pikachu levels up very slowly compared to newly catched Lillipup.. I got my Pikachu at lv5 and is now lv6, I caught my Lillipup at lv4 and is now lv6..
> 
> So my question is; changing the starter to Pikachu, does it have any effect on my Pokemons leveling up or is Lillipup just faster to level up? =S I really want to know this before I play and advance anymore ;D
> 
> ...


Pikachu... what?

Anyways in addition to needing more exp as they level up, they also get less exp from weaker pokemon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't know if you guys have seen this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiEOR7tV4eI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 23, 2011)

God dammit, I dropped my DS and now it's broken. My training is going to be delayed for a very long time.

Edit: Eh, it was old anyways. The sounds was barely there, the hinge was broken, and the screen kept fizzing out and had to put it in a certain position so I can see. Plus the battery top was lost so yeah. I'll probably get a new one. Maybe a DSi or a 3DS


----------



## Kuja (Aug 24, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> God dammit, I dropped my DS and now it's broken. My training is going to be delayed for a very long time.
> 
> Edit: Eh, it was old anyways. The sounds was barely there, the hinge was broken, and the screen kept fizzing out and had to put it in a certain position so I can see. Plus the battery top was lost so yeah. I'll probably get a new one. Maybe a DSi or a 3DS



Well that happened to my old DS back in 06, it's hinge broke and it was very painful to buy a new one 

Get a DSlite for now imo, 3DS isn't worth it right now and DSi has a restriction.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Well that happened to my old DS back in 06, it's hinge broke and it was very painful to buy a new one
> 
> Get a DSlite for now imo, 3DS isn't worth it right now and DSi has a restriction.



Though, after the price cut, the 3DS is worth it, imo.

My DS is nearing it's end, too, and I'm thinking about getting a 3DS around the end of this year.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

Well we'll all have one by the time the next gen or remakes come out.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Well we'll all have one by the time the next gen or remakes come out.



True dat. =P


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to wait 3 months for my birthday hopefully the price has drastically dropped by then


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

Since Eglyem didn't appear past Fifty years and both episodes of it and Beeheyem has UFO's in the episode, I think Eglyem and Beheeyem are alien pokemon that crash landed in the desert fifty years ago (pokemon time)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2011)

Smogon updated with B/W strats.

Example:


Just putting it out there. =)


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Smogon updated with B/W strats.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Excellent. I was waiting for this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 29, 2011)

Pokemon as cats:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2011)

oh hai guys look wut I just bought


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2011)

better get me a 3ds ASAP


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2011)

do it. it is epic.

currently im switching between games. one day pokemon other zelda.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2011)

its that i want devil survivor, and i want it with style.. plus, i am waiting for luigi's mansion 2


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 29, 2011)

Can the 3DS connect to the older DS's? Like the DS Light or the DSi?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Can the 3DS connect to the older DS's? Like the DS Light or the DSi?



pretty sure it can since it technically is still a DS



Khris said:


> its that i want devil survivor, and i want it with style.. plus, i am waiting for luigi's mansion 2



lol devil survivor probably wont came out in europe.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 30, 2011)

This guy has the best remixes ever.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Bioness.

Also starting up a new file on white, after transferring most things over to Black. Now for the final starter to use, Snivy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2011)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU USE GAMESYNC.

ok I can put pokemon to sleep and wake up. but what does it do.


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 10, 2011)

It's for the Dream World. You need a Pokemon sleeping to do stuff in it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2011)

And the dream world is in the game itself rite?


----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2011)

Question about Dream World.  Why does the Friend Board say that I can bring with me 10 Pokemon (it has 10 spots) but when I try to transfer I can only send one to the Entralink?


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And the dream world is in the game itself rite?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 15, 2011)

YES!!! The new movies are coming to america in December!!! I hope it's good if not decent.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2011)

When I caught Lillipup, I assumed it would evolve into something cool like Arcanine or Mightyena, similarly to the other dog pokemons.

Then I made a little search and it turns out that Lillipup evolves into a dog with a stupid moustache which evolves into a dog with a massive moustache.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 20, 2011)

1. I'm surprised the entire lake wasn't electrocuted.
2. It's still an ugly Pokemon.


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 22, 2011)

Luiz said:


> When I caught Lillipup, I assumed it would evolve into something cool like Arcanine or Mightyena, similarly to the other dog pokemons.
> 
> Then I made a little search and it turns out that Lillipup evolves into a dog with a stupid moustache which evolves into a dog with a massive moustache.



Despite being a stupid design, that pokemon was a real problem whenever i fought it.
Always lost some health against it. Annoying creature.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 22, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> Despite being a stupid design, that pokemon was a real problem whenever i fought it.
> Always lost some health against it. Annoying creature.



It's a strong pokemon. I'm glad I have it in my team now.

On a second note...

lol.


----------



## Contagious Sunday (Sep 25, 2011)

So what's been going on so far and has Tobi been here lately?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2011)

Note: I absolutely hate Castelia town. It takes a long time to get anywhere you want to go there.


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 25, 2011)

I hate the fact you can't get awesome tms like ice beam and thunderbolt until you've basically finished the game.
I was annoyed that my Samurott couldn't use ice attacks until i didn't need them anymore.


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah most of the really good TMs are unavailable until post-game. 

Mildly irritating.


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree, to me, the story section, including raising my pokemon to maturity, is more important than competitive battling.
I just see competitive battling as pointless, as it gets you nothing.


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> I agree, to me, the story section, including raising my pokemon to maturity, is more important than competitive battling.
> I just see competitive battling as pointless, as it gets you nothing.



Maybe for you, but some people do it for what games were invented for in the first place:
Fun

Also, it could be a way to say to people: "I beat you, therefor I'm better than you! Boo-yeah!"


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvDEMqrKdhU[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> I hate the fact you can't get awesome tms like ice beam and thunderbolt until you've basically finished the game.
> I was annoyed that my Samurott couldn't use ice attacks until i didn't need them anymore.





Kyousuke said:


> Yeah most of the really good TMs are unavailable until post-game.
> 
> Mildly irritating.



But when you do get them, you can use them as many times as you'd like<3



Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvDEMqrKdhU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That is amazing.


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> But when you do get them, you can use them as many times as you'd like<3
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing.



Perhaps, but it doesn't change the fact that by the time you do get them, you probably won't use them much.

What's the point of infinite uses if they won't be used for the majority of the game?


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 26, 2011)

The infinite usage feature is really geared toward you developing your game past the story, which, one way or another, will lead you into some sort of competitive battling unless you really just collect pokemon with nice stats and good movesets. Not that it's a bad thing to do that, you're just _really _likely to use said pokemon to battle at some point in time.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> The infinite usage feature is really geared toward you developing your game past the story, which, one way or another, will lead you into some sort of competitive battling unless you really just collect pokemon with nice stats and good movesets. Not that it's a bad thing to do that, you're just _really _likely to use said pokemon to battle at some point in time.



One can use said TMs in the battle against Cynthia. ^^
__________________________

*Here?s A Look At The Mewtwo Giveaway For Pok?mon Black/White In Japan*



> Remember the Mewtwo Wi-Fi giveaway that was teased in Pok?mon Smash? The event is now active in Japan, and will be running until October 31st for Japanese owners of Pok?mon Black/White.
> 
> More details on the special Mewtwo are available as well. The Mewtwo being given away will come with: Psystrike, Shadow Ball, Aura Sphere, and Electro Ball.
> 
> ...



*Source: *


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 26, 2011)

GRR I WANT THAT MEWTWO


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> One can use said TMs in the battle against Cynthia. ^^
> __________________________
> 
> *Here?s A Look At The Mewtwo Giveaway For Pok?mon Black/White In Japan*
> ...


Very true. 

ALSO MEWTWO COME TO NORTH AMERICAAAAAAAAAAAA.


Sunrider said:


> GRR I WANT THAT MEWTWO


Ditto that statement.


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 27, 2011)

I envy you.


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 27, 2011)

A Mewtwo with Aura Sphere? Awesome.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 28, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> A Mewtwo with Aura Sphere? Awesome.


Correction, a Mewtwo with Aura Sphere (and Psystrike), that you won't have to wait until level 99/100 for. 

As an aside, the American translators did us a major injustice changing "Psycho Break" to "Psystrike."


----------



## Kyousuke (Sep 28, 2011)

*jealous*


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 28, 2011)

But to me, a pokemon on lvl. 100 is useless. I have no interest in competitive battling.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I finished my Pokedex last week with 110 pokemon made an evolution of: Meinfoo (alternate), Carnivine, Sunflora (girl only), and Lickitung (pre-evo). Made 8 Legendaries and I might do it all over again and submit them to Gamefreak... If I learn how to send out of country. Instead of a mother living with they have a grandmother and grandfather (who is the champion). My pokemon versions are called. Pokemon Past and Pokemon Future. It took me 3 months to do it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, here we go again. I gave my brother a Shiny hacked Spiritomb. He didn't do as I said and it came out dead again. He went to the GTC with 5 pokemon.... 0/0 hp... it's dead.

Oh, who's doing the tournament?


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 11, 2011)

I would, if I had the time to. I'm far too swamped at this time of the year with stuff.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 20, 2011)

I won my first battle for that competition. 

My team for it:

Serperior
Kliklang
Zebstrika
Scrafty
Unfezant
Carracosta


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBD7XVvJ02s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

I haven't played B/W yet. Should I just wait until Pokemon Grey?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I haven't played B/W yet. Should I just wait until Pokemon Grey?



Gamefreak said that there might not be a Pokemon Grey. If I were you, play Black/White or both to just let the feel of it.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 27, 2011)

Loving the game so far (2 days in), the only thing im having trouble with is remembering the names of the pokemon. I sometimes send out the wrong pokemon. Im trying to find a good water type and that zebra is the worst lightening type ive ever had in my party ever, maybe ill change my mind as i play on


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 27, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> Loving the game so far (2 days in), the only thing im having trouble with is remembering the names of the pokemon. I sometimes send out the wrong pokemon. Im trying to find a good water type and that zebra is the worst lightening type ive ever had in my party ever, maybe ill change my mind as i play on



I used Carracosta (the blue sea turtle) and I beg to differ about Zebstrika (the zebra) Its' attack is pretty good and with a Charge/Wild Charge combo it kills well.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 28, 2011)

i probably have to give it more time, at the time i had flame charge, spark, thunder wave and stomp. At the time it wasnt even putting away water pokemon in one shot and the fire move wasnt even killing lesser leaf pokemon.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 28, 2011)

Blitzle has moderate SAtk, better Atk, decent Speed... my beef was that it just couldn't take a hit.


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely the biggest problem with Zebstrika is its frailty. 

If you can use that base 116 Speed and 100/80 Attack/Special Attack well then its rather useful.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 29, 2011)

The only reason I keep Flame Charge on my Zebstrika is because I raises the speed and I like to attack first.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 31, 2011)

love that they put some of the old pokemon in and that you have something to do after you beat team plasma.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 31, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> love that they put some of the old pokemon in and that you have something to do after you beat team plasma.



Just wait...


*Spoiler*: __ 



to be dissapointed.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 5, 2011)

When I'm done with my EV trained team, I don't think anybody will be able to get past my Lilligant. Sleep Powder and Quiver Dance galore and Petal Dance with the ability Own Tempo combo...pek


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 6, 2011)

damn you cant get a good trade, and everytime i get a starter pokemon its a boy. I dont understand why every egg has to be whatever the female pokemon was


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 6, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> damn you cant get a good trade, and everytime i get a starter pokemon its a boy. I dont understand why every egg has to be whatever the female pokemon was



I'll give you a Female Starter of your choice....


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 6, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> I'll give you a Female Starter of your choice....



whats your fc


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 6, 2011)

Starters are 7:1 male/female ratio. 

Not surprising you're having problems with it but they do exist.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 8, 2011)

Why is this not stickied and other threads are


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 8, 2011)

The D/P thread is still stickied.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 8, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> The D/P thread is still stickied.



Is that still open?


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I believe so. Completely dead, of course.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 9, 2011)

most of this section is dead, only threads i see active is the old vs new. Any who anyone got some gen 1 pokemon or a few starters they could trade me. I dont have anything special to trade for them


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 9, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Yes, I believe so. Completely dead, of course.



Then why keep it open? It's all about Black and White now


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 9, 2011)

Nobody really mods this place so that's probably why it's still open.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 10, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> most of this section is dead, only threads i see active is the old vs new. Any who anyone got some gen 1 pokemon or a few starters they could trade me. I dont have anything special to trade for them



I can hack you some, if you want. Just give me the natures / movesets / held items / IVs / EVs you want them to have and give me a lil bit to get it together.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 14, 2011)

trading with people is so stupid. It either a lvl 9 and lower legend or they want something else thats not of equal trade value.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

I know you could use GTS to clone pokes in the original Gen 4. games..

It could be that they're cloning, so they put ridiculous trades up to keep people from taking they're mons before they get back to it.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 14, 2011)

i wish there was a better way to communicate when trading with people, like being able to pick out of the other person list of pokemon instead of them guessing what you want


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 14, 2011)

I can never find anything on the GTS because it's plagued with stuff like "Level 9 and under Reshiram." 

Pretty irritating, really.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 14, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> trading with people is so stupid. It either a lvl 9 and lower legend or they want something else thats not of equal trade value.



That's why I stop going. Bah! A Beartic for a Level 9 or lower Zekrom or Reshiram. Bah!


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 14, 2011)

GTS is so messed up though I doubt it'll be a major address for future games.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 15, 2011)

can you breed legend pokemon if you have two of the same kind


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 15, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> GTS is so messed up though I doubt it'll be a major address for future games.



It would be better for GameFreak to tweak the GTS a little so people won't be requesting for ridiculous/impossible Pokemon. 

*Spoiler*: _Example_ 




When you make a request for a Zekrom, Reshiram, Palkia, etc. the level of the legendary must be equal to or above the level you catch it at in the games. Not under. 

Fully evolved pokemon or partially evoled pokemon, you must request them to be equal to or higher than the level they evolve at.

Phione is the only legendary you can request at level one.






Bushido Brown said:


> can you breed legend pokemon if you have two of the same kind



No legendary can breed with the exception of Manaphy to get Phione.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 16, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Phione is the only legendary you can request at level one.[/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> No legendary can breed with the exception of Manaphy to get Phione.




someone traded me a lvl 3 Palika, and what the hell is up with the color change and what the hell is a shiny pokemon. I need inlightened since crystal was the last pokemon game i played until i got black


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 16, 2011)

Technically you can also have a level 1 Palkia, Dialga, or Giratina if you have access to the Sinjoh Ruins, which isn't possible without an event Arceus or Hall of Origin Arceus, neither of which have been distributed in NA.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 19, 2011)

since noone ever answer my post in the trade thread can someone trade me these pokemon for basically nothing


mudkip
ratataa
growlie
snorlax
farfatch
oddish
bellsprout
parisect
chimchar
eggcacute


if you have any of these plz help me out


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 21, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Technically you can also have a level 1 Palkia, Dialga, or Giratina if you have access to the Sinjoh Ruins, which isn't possible without an event Arceus or Hall of Origin Arceus, neither of which have been distributed in NA.



Well technically yes, you can have them but they weren't available before without a hack. Plus they're event only. And I think that shouldn't count.....


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 22, 2011)

This game is awesome, I want to play it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Technically you can also have a level 1 Palkia, Dialga, or Giratina if you have access to the Sinjoh Ruins, which isn't possible without an *event Arceus* or Hall of Origin Arceus, *neither of which have been distributed in NA*.



So you mean to tell me that driving 30 miles out of my way to Toys R Us in the middle of winter didn't actually happen? lol


----------



## Saturday (Nov 24, 2011)

I miss the Battle Frontier.

The Subway isn't cutting it for me :/


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 24, 2011)

I finally beat Ingo in the Battle Subway!!.... too bad it was only the single trains.......


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 24, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So you mean to tell me that driving 30 miles out of my way to Toys R Us in the middle of winter didn't actually happen? lol


LOL I totally forgot about that one. 

That was a whole two years ago.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 24, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> LOL I totally forgot about that one.
> 
> That was a whole two years ago.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't they have a wifi distribution a few months later as well. 



Malicious Friday said:


> I finally beat Ingo in the Battle Subway!!.... too bad it was only the single trains.......



Yeah, I was only able to beat them when I finally raised and trained a Togekiss. lol


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 24, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't they have a wifi distribution a few months later as well.


They did, in PAL regions.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 29, 2011)

how do i get one off the wifi, im new to this


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 29, 2011)

All I want to hear about is when they're bringing the Mewtwo event to the west.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 29, 2011)

When I first heard about that Victini event I was pretty excited, I missed out on the first one earlier.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 29, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> how do i get one off the wifi, im new to this



Well, first thing's first- do you have Wifi?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 30, 2011)

Say, can I still pick up this Victini even if I got the first event one?


I mean technically the first event was for the Liberty Pass, so in theory it should be encoded differently, right?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 30, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Well, first thing's first- do you have Wifi?



yes i do.....;


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 1, 2011)

Probably. It's interesting to me that Nintendo would do something like that. That could basically stop people from gaining access to events entirely. 

That or they were just lazy with changing up the Wonder Card for that particular event. I guess we can get a more concrete answer in a couple of days.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 1, 2011)

I got s 3DS for my birthday yesterday. I'm loving it.... I want Street Fighter TT_TT But oh well, I'm done EV traing my Pokemon.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 1, 2011)

can't wait for that victini!! XD since i got my game in august of this year and missed the liberty ticket event. and tis victini is better because it has both its signature moves. i am gonna remove fusion bolt and fusion flare from it. those are the signature moves of the tao legends, not victini. maybe a bad idea.. but hey,


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 1, 2011)

Victini coming soon. 

Hopefully it ends up being a favorable nature should I ever choose to use it in battle.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 2, 2011)

That's Japan for ya.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 3, 2011)

They still count as stalker no matter what age you put them as.... but in a manga they got married...


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 3, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> Victini coming soon.
> 
> Hopefully it ends up being a favorable nature should I ever choose to use it in battle.



i just got mine


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey, 17 is perfectly legal in Japan.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 3, 2011)

I got:

The PokeDex 3D
The Victini Event

Jesse and James look like they were in their 20s instead of teens. How can they not beat Ash?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah gen 1. 

What started it all but looking back had so many errors.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 7, 2011)

They are missing a few other issues but it is hard to get them all, a few more.

Psychic types mistakenly not being weak against ghost
It was possible for the Masterball to fail
Only 20 FUCKING item slots


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> They are missing a few other issues but it is hard to get them all, a few more.
> 
> It was possible for the Masterball to fail



thats why you do the missingno cheat before you got to catch any legends


----------



## Bioness (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 9, 2011)

Bioness said:


> They are missing a few other issues but it is hard to get them all, a few more.
> 
> Psychic types mistakenly not being weak against ghost
> It was possible for the Masterball to fail
> Only 20 FUCKING item slots



I don't think psychic not being weak to ghost was a glitch, it was the simple fact that the only ghost attack in Gen 1 is night shade, which only dealt damage equal to the user's level.

Same thing with dragon being weak to dragon, but, dragon rage was the only dragon type move, which only dealt 40 damage, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't think psychic not being weak to ghost was a glitch, it was the simple fact that the only ghost attack in Gen 1 is night shade, which only dealt damage equal to the user's level.
> 
> Same thing with dragon being weak to dragon, but, dragon rage was the only dragon type move, which only dealt 40 damage, so it doesn't matter.



Yeah but it actually wasn't in the coding, they were going to fix it in Yellow but decided to wait til Generation 2.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 10, 2011)

At least I'm glad to say those issues aren't in Gen 5.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone want to battle my team? 
My friend code is: 0647 9333 7196

Is consists of a:

Lilligant
Hydreigon
Gallade
Cloyster
Chandelure
Mamoswine

Anybody dare to battle?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 17, 2011)

I just bought an awesome Pokemon figure :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 5, 2012)

My cousin's DS is here... 

Anybody knows a place where I can train my Pok?mon(Which are around level 60) besides with Audino?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 6, 2012)

Elite Four, those trainers in the sports domes...

If they are level 60 are there still areas you have not yet explored? Go do that.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 6, 2012)

I've seen all of Unova, so there's nothing new for me. 

The Sport Domes could be a good place to train, thanks.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 6, 2012)

Sports domes, daily Cheren rival battle, sat/sun Bianca rival battle, daily GAMEFREAK Morimoto trainer battle (lvls in the 70's), daily Cynthia battle (lvls in the 70's, but only available for battles in spring), daily trainers aboard the Royal Unova.

There's plenty of places, really.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 6, 2012)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Sports domes, daily Cheren rival battle, sat/sun Bianca rival battle, daily GAMEFREAK Morimoto trainer battle (lvls in the 70's), daily Cynthia battle (lvls in the 70's, but only available for battles in spring), daily trainers aboard the Royal Unova.
> 
> There's plenty of places, really.


It's in Japanese, so I sometimes have no clue of where I am, I didn't even know you could re-battle Cheren and Bianca again.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 8, 2012)

Check this guy lol... He just made this account and i think he is pretty good.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't understand new gen haters.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 1, 2012)

The oldfags have some legit arguments, but I still like Gen 5 all the same. Gen 2 had the best new designs. Anyway,


----------



## Bioness (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you kidding? I hated, hated most of the designs for Generation two, the only thing that saved it were the Legendaries and a few new evolutions.

The games were fun but honestly Generation two was just there to try and fix the mistakes made in Generation 1.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Feb 1, 2012)

I love all of the Pokemons.. All of them amazing!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 1, 2012)

Eh Gen 2 had some amazing and cool designs, like bringing in Ursaring, Sneasle, Steelix, Scisor, Espeon, Umbreon, Magcargo, Murkrow,Tyranitar (especially Tyrenitar) and some others I forget. I loved these designs especially. They gave a different edgy feel to the game. I mean we have Weavile, Bertic and Honchkrow now, but Gen 2 first introduced those base elements. It's like while there were many cool Pokemon in Gen 1, Gen 2 took a turn from cutesy to more hardcore. IMO Gen 2 launched the now traditional advancements we see in each game, starting its journey from being a fan game to being something competitive.

Kinda like the Smash Bros. franchise  Which Melee will always be my fave, though I do like Brawl.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 2, 2012)

Well don't get me wrong I love all Pokemon, but Generation two just feels so underwhelming compared to other Generations.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 2, 2012)

I think because they have the least Pokemon for their generation. It's only 100, and they just started with new more powerful moves. Something about it though made me prefer that generation as a whole, despite the fact that my all-time favorite Pokemon by a light-year is in Gen I


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 2, 2012)

Also I preferred G/S/C battles because Pokemon lived longer in the fights, and almost everything was able to be OU with a few exceptions (looking at you, Unown ). The battles were more stalli-sh, and the whole thing had a mysterious deep feel to it, with the subtle hints and myths provided, but not outright told to us, and the strange hieroglyphs and music that came from Unown (I AM EYEING YOU LIKE A HAWK ).


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 2, 2012)

Though to be honest, though I have a preferred generation, I don't automatically prefer Gen 2 Pokemon. Just a few. I used to only use the newest Pokemon and the new moves, no matter how useless, but now I see things way more competitively and efficiently. My Haxorus only knew Gen 1 and 2 moves, and my Durant doesn't know a single Gen 5 move. My Serperior also only knows a Gen 1 move, 2 Gen 2 moves, and a Gen 4 move. I think only Zekrom and Cloyster have a Gen 5 move, being Hone Claws and Bolt Strike, and Shell Smash for Cloyster. It's funny that now I don't really see different generations when I look at Pokemon, though I've noticed the newer the generation gets, the more "kid friendly" they seem. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it is just you, Generation 1 seems the most kid friendly to me. Simple designs, simple names, etc.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't mean kid friendly as in simple, but rather as in... safer... friendlier looking. What I've noticed in the Ursaring and Beartic thread is, Ursaring looks more menacing, like a real bear. And the same with Tyranitar. Gengar too. He's probably the most wicked-looking Pokemon, despite the simple design. It does look like Clefable's shadow


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2012)

I can see where you're coming from with that. 

Even with the more complex designs some Pokemon could look a bit more 'menacing', I suppose. Maybe it's the simple design of the older gens that let you see expressions more clearly.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

N is such a boss. Favorite villain so far. I was a 5th gen hater when it first came out, but these buggers are growing on me.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2012)

Just joining B/W? :33

Welcome to Gen V, and I agree, N is pretty sweet.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2012)

I got the game last year, lost it around 2nd gym, and I'm playing through now using a ROM.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I'm one of the only members in my group of friends that likes a steady handful of pokemon more than simply "Darmanitan is a boss" (Which it is.)

Simisear, Musharna, Whimsiscott, Golurk, Galvantula, Beheeyem (Oh god Beheeyem is so boss, I love that using thing on Pokemon Online, such surprising bulk and power especially under Trick Room)



If you buy the game at Target you get a code in Dream World for an early Lucario with its Dream World Ability.

I'm not sure if I want to bite. I don't really use my Black for anything but storage. But do I really want a Dream World pokemon whose ability I can't Breed?


----------



## Bioness (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Feb 3, 2012)

I've seen a Zen Mode Darmantian played on youtube. Thing was BOSS.

But Honchkrow is the only true Pokemon boss. Pokedex says.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys, tell me what you think of this all-Mewtwo team I'm gonna make for White version. They each serve some pretty unique roles, at least 4 of them.


*<Incapacitating Lead>* - Pressure
Bold
@ Choice Scarf
IVs: 0 Atk
EVs: 252 HP / 208 Def / 48 Spe
~Trick
~Disable
~Thunder Wave
~Light Screen

With 308 Speed, Choice Scarf lets Mewtwo outspeed Ninjask. The goal is to Trick the opponent into a useless move. If this is the case, Mewtwo's next job is to Thunder Wave on the likely switch, and then use Light Screen, or it could cripple an attacking lead with Disable, which this generation has 100% accuracy, and leave them struggling, which will allow to set up Light Screen or use Thunder Wave on the switchee. 416 HP and 292 Def allow it to take the hits it needs to. Atk IVs to 0 because it doesn't need Atk and it helps to do as little to yourself if confusion sets in.


*<Classic>* - Pressure
Modest
@ Lum Berry
IVs: 0 Atk
EVs: 136 Def / 152 SpA / 220 Spe
~Calm Mind
~Psystrike
~Aura Sphere
~Shadow Ball

Much more offensively oriented on the special side. I gave it up to 250 Def to take a physical hit or a few to set up Calm Mind. Lum Berry exists solely because Mewtwo has a higher chance to be status'd than be OHKO or 2HKO by something faster. Speaking of Speed, it's enough to beat anything Gengar's level and slower, which is a lot. SpD needs no investment because CM remedies it, and SpA boosts to 630 after just one. Aura Sphere and Shadow Ball combined form a perfect neutral coverage over everything, and allow my team to KO Shedinja, while Psystrike is uber awesome and makes Mewtwo a mixed sweeper.


*<Mewce Lee>* - Pressure
Adamant
@ Lum Berry
EVs: 252 Atk / 36 SpD / 220 Spe
~Bulk Up
~Psycho Cut
~Drain Punch
~Earthquake

This Mewtwo functions like my classic Mewtwo, but this one is a physical sweeper, which surprisingly Mewtwo can do. This Mewtwo can't mirror the special sweeper, however, as its Atk needed more investment, so SpD only reaches 225, which is still good nonetheless. This is made up for in the fact that Mewtwo has Drain Punch to heal off damage, along with Lum Berry. Bulk Up mirrors Calm Mind, and boosts its Atk to 525, while Psycho Cut mirrors Psystrike in a sense, and Drain Punch mirroring Aura Sphere. This set packs less overall punch than Classic Mewtwo, but it does have Earthquale. But I am painfully aware of the fact that both Shedinja and Spiritomb wall it perfectly.


*<Stallbreaker>* - Pressure
Timid
@ Leftovers
IVs: 0 Atk
EVs: 128 HP / 164 Def / 216 Spe
~Substitute
~Calm Mind
~Will-O-Wisp
~Psystrike

A completely defensive Mewtwo, mostly. It has high defenses on the physical side, and with burn status, the hits he takes will be laughable and unable to break his subs. Substitute also eats Darkrai's Dark Void, since it's faster than it. Next Mewtwo is then free to Calm Mind while the opponent receives passive damage and Mewtwo receives passive healing, to then set up another Substitute when it breaks. If the opponent is a special attacker, it's in worse luck thanks to Calm Mind. Mewtwo can't hit dark types or Shedinja, but it can spread burns and also use it to KO Shedinja. Though Heartan and Houndoom will wall this thing.


*<Sweep-Stopper>* - Pressure
Mild
@ Focus Sash
EVs: 252 SpA / 36 SpD / 220 Spe
~Counter
~Me First
~Psystrike
~Ice Beam

This is a physical sweeper's nightmare, as they will be unknowingly attacking into their death. It's only a shame that Mewtwo can't learn Mirror Coat, but then I have a Mewtwo who can better handle special sweepers. This Mewtwo's job is to Counter the shit out of a physical sweeper, like Tyranitar or Groudon, and OHKO it with ease. If for some reason it doesn't OHKO (like the enemy does less damage than expected), Mewtwo can still snag a KO with Me First, to finish the job. It is then given Psystrike and Ice Beam for good offensive coverage + STAB + mix sweeping capabilities.


*<Reverse Sweeper>* - Pressure
Naive
@ Focus Sash
EVs: 252 Atk / 40 SpA / 216 Spe
~Psych Up
~Me First
~Psychic
~Drain Punch

Barring the presence of entry hazards and weather, this Mewtwo can turn my opponent's sweep into mine. This Mewtwo's job is to come out and take a hit from the opponent while using Psych Up. Focus Sash protects Mewtwo from fainting, and now I have a faster sweeper with the same boosts as the opponent. Psychic makes a comeback on this set so that Mewtwo can deal either physical or special damage, rather than just physical with Psystrike and Drain Punch. Drain Punch hits the only two types that Psychic is resisted against, aside from its own type, and it can recover Mewtwo's lost HP to last longer. Me First is there in case Drain Punch and Psychic can't do any real damage, like against Shedinja, Spiritomb, Sableye, and other Psychic types (though the former 3 aren't gonna speed sweep anything). Since Psychic types often carry Shadow Ball, this can be used to Shadow Ball them first, not only gaining power from the stolen SpA boosts, but also from Me First's own effect. The turn Mewtwo sets up with Psych Up and Focus Sash will help alert you to what the enemy's gonna use.

Mewtwo sets are always difficult for me to make. This team took me a few days of planning to get this far


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2012)

Here comes a unique Mew idea as well.


*<A Pain in the Ass>* - Synchronize
Impish
@ Leftovers / Lum Berry
240 HP / 216 Def / 52 SpD
~Hone Claws
~Dynamicpunch
~Zap Cannon
~Flame Charge / Ice Punch / Waterfall

Hone Claws essentially increases Dynamicpunch's power by 50% while at the same time DOUBLING the accuracy of both it and Zap Cannon, making it a dangerous ParaFusion user. Flame Charge was kinda filler, but it allows Mew to turn into a fast and powerful (as well as very bulky) sweeper with 100% status capabilities. Ice Punch or Waterfall is good over Flame Charge too, because Golurk is the only thing resistant to the other two moves, and it can't outspeed Mew, so it can easily hit it with either move. Other Ground types are susceptible to Dynamicpunch, and those who can resist it will still feel the confusion. Ice Punch would be the best option if Flame Charge isn't used, since this kills Gliscor. It won't hit Steel/Ground types like Waterfall can, but then Dynamicpunch can, and Zap Canon can deal heavy damage to Skarmory eve without investment and a minus nature.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Beat the main storyline. Forgive me for hating on this game several months ago. This was awesome. Better than generation IV at least, which I also enjoyed. The characters were better, the story was epic (for a Pokemon game), I liked 80-90% of the Pokemon, the aesthetic changes were perfect... Just a good game. I hope gen 6 takes all that one step further.

Final team as of conclusion:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

It appears Kyurem has a form, which most likely means a third installment. 



NOTE: The link doesn't show it's form as it hasn't been revealed yet, it's just about the coding in the games where Kyurem has a placeholder for a form. So don't expect to see anything of it just yet.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2012)

*<NU? Try UBER!>* - Sturdy
Jolly / Adamant
@ Liechi Berry / Salac Berry
16 HP / 252 Atk / 240 Spe
~Shell Smash
~Waterfall
~Earthquake
~Aqua Jet / Stone Edge

I think I'm gonna faint from sheer wonderment at this Pokemon.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Beat the main storyline. Forgive me for hating on this game several months ago. This was awesome. Better than generation IV at least, which I also enjoyed. The characters were better, the story was epic (for a Pokemon game), I liked 80-90% of the Pokemon, the aesthetic changes were perfect... Just a good game. I hope gen 6 takes all that one step further.
> 
> Final team as of conclusion:



Good balance. Props for keeping Watchog in


----------



## Ansem1013 (Feb 5, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It appears Kyurem has a form, which most likely means a third installment.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: The link doesn't show it's form as it hasn't been revealed yet, it's just about the coding in the games where Kyurem has a placeholder for a form. So don't expect to see anything of it just yet.



well this is nice to know


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 16, 2012)

EVENT MEWTWO GUYS OMG HE'S FINALLY MINE


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 16, 2012)

Holy shit I wasn't even aware.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 18, 2012)

Off topic, but I don't care:

Team Rocket: Mafia
Team Magma/Aqua: Blood/Crip
Team Galactic: A Cult
Team Plasma: PETA


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2012)

Official art for Keldeo.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty sweet. 

Definitely looking forward to whenever Nintendo decides to have an event in NA for it.


----------



## lacey (Feb 19, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> EVENT MEWTWO GUYS OMG HE'S FINALLY MINE



This is pretty much the only reason I intend to get either game. Just need to figure out when I get the Mystery Gift in it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it weird that Keldeo looks like a munchkin crossover of Virizion and Coballion??


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't look at Keldeo now without thinking of My Little Pony.


----------



## lacey (Feb 20, 2012)

Bought Black today. S'pretty weird getting used to the overall look of the game; s'alright though I suppose.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

You'll come to love it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FufQ-tc6cqk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvp8vvH2EqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

Um, false. I'm pretty sure Bulbasaur is the closest thing to Red's canonical starter choice. /pedantic


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 21, 2012)

But nowadays you have this whole double rival thing going on, thus no starter left behind.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2012)

I like double rivals. Or at least having all three Pokemon taken up by someone. I think every game should have you and your rival pick your Pokemon, and half the unused gender of the protagonist get the third. Like DPPt.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 22, 2012)

I wanna make Keldo on PokeGen now, but I still have to train my Mewtwo to Lv100


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOSoDeOj1rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathWish08 (Feb 22, 2012)

People rage quitting against you online is always a fun thing to endure. 



			
				Justin said:
			
		

> I wanna make Keldo on PokeGen now



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 24, 2012)

That card suuuuuuuuucks  Well it has its uses, but I like Zolga and Agido better.

I also devised a pretty potent Articuno BP combo to potentially make it OU material. I haven't tested it yet though.


*<Boosting Lead>* - Speed Boost
Bold
@ Brightpowder / Leftovers
EVs: 232 HP / 252 Def / 24 SpD
----
HP: 321
Atk: 194
Def: 207
SpA: 136
SpD: 142
Spe: 356
----
~Protect
~Substitute
~Hone Claws
~Baton Pass

It's still pretty fast without any investment at all. HP can allow 4 Subs and make use of Leftovers for 20 HP gain per turn. Maximum Defense possible. If it's against a most likely faster Pokemon, it can Protect for a free boost, or Sub if it senses a boosting move coming. From there you either Protect every other turn for Leftovers, or stall out for Speed Boosts while using the hopeful chance to use Hone Claws (by Brightpowder miss or another non-damaging move) 2 or 3 times. Afterward, Baton Pass to Articuno.


*<Dawn of the Ice Age>* - Pressure
Sassy
@ Leftovers / Lum Berry / Focus Sash
EVs: 192 HP / 252 Def / 64 SpD
----
HP: 369
Atk: 206
Def: 299
SpA: 226
SpD: 332
Spe: 185
----
~Sheer Cold
~Roost
~Sky Drop
~Substitute

With even just 2 Speed Boosts passed, Articuno will have 370 Speed, and Ninjask is guaranteed at least 4. Articuno will be outspeeding everything and be able to take hits the most effectively from both sides of the offensive spectrum with this EV spread, while getting optimum Leftovers and Roost recovery and Substitute usage at the same time. Substitute will be used to preemptively prepare for Rock types with Sturdy, who could still potentially OHKO even with its defenses. Focus Sash also exists on this for this reason, in case I BP Articuno into a Stone Edge, as it's a weakness of Ninjask as well.

One Hone Claws will bring it to 309 Atk, which is decent, and 2 will bring it to 412, which is awesome. But the best part is the accuracy boost. After 3 Hone Claws, Sheer Cold has 120% accuracy, and a 90% accuracy after just 2. Anything without Sturdy or Focus Sash will be instantly taken out with no questions asked.





What do you guys think? Any kind of thoughts or ideas that could make this combination even more successful? Any contingencies that I might be missing. B/W is still kinda new to me, and I know Ninjask is tough to use, and Articuno even tougher.

It could also use a Thunder Wave, Hone Claws, Flame Charge, and Baton Pass Mew lead, but it's so much slower to set up...


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I'm going to start jumping into a little more competitive battling with B/W. That being said, there's an awful lot I'm gonna need to familiarize myself with. 

Does anyone around here have a Timid/Jolly natured Jirachi or Dream World Eevee they don't want?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2012)

Not yet, but I could make one!


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I was pretty interested in Magic Bounce Espion. :3

Can you make the Eevee Level 1/Female/Timid?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Mewtwo vs mew in the final R-2 Prime Cup battle. If Mewtwo wins, I get surfing Pikachu


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Lost to Parahax. Continue time.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

I keep losing to different hax -_________________________-


----------



## lacey (Feb 28, 2012)

Just reached Castelia City today.

I was completely blown away by it, and by the walk on the bridge to it; very easily my second favorite level in the game, and my second favorite level period. I got really excited and just kept exploring everything; I felt like a little kid again, haha.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

"In X-Men, the superhero Storm possesses the power to control the weather, and was portrayed on the silver screen by the immaculately beautiful Halle Berry. In Pokemon, the artificially made Castform also has control over the weather, and is portrayed by the disembodied head of the Pillsbury Doughboy. I wonder which fans got the short end of the stick."


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

"Let's face it, if you're using Castform at all, it's for the pure novelty value of Weather Ball. Having Castform on your team and not using Weather Ball is like visiting Paris without going to the Louvre, visiting New York without eating a hot dog, *or visting Johannesburg without setting a car on fire*."

I love Smogon 

The set's even called "Everybody Look At Me I'm Using Castform"


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

"If it's not hit super effectively, it counters Castform. If it's bulky enough, it counters Castform. If it has had a single song reach the Billboard Hot 100, it counters Castform. If it knows its 9 times tables, it counters Castform. It is said that Castform's molecules were found to be just like water, so presumably you could just stick it in a kettle and transform it into a nice cup of Earl Grey. Alternatively, mercilessly mock and taunt the trainer who sent out Castform and he'll soon forfeit out of sheer embarrassment."

I giggled.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 3, 2012)

Castform. 

Poking fun at NU tier is golden.


----------



## lacey (Mar 3, 2012)

Ahaha, Castform. <3


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol @ Castform

Farfetch'd is even worse. Its stats suck donkey balls, and ever since Gen I it hasn't got any evolutions or anything else to make up for it. Sure it has the Stick, but that doesn't help.




> I am of the opinion that as Pokemon Red and Blue were about to be released, Farfetch'd accidentally spilled some ink on the suit of one of the most important Game Freak staff members. Since then, they have hated Farfetch'd and did everything they could to make this thing suck as much as possible on the battlefield. No Base Stat over 65, a gazillion better Normal/Flying-types, some interesting moves (none of which can be employed to their full potential) and limited ways of obtaining it ever since the beginning of the Pokemon games. The best thing that can be said about Farfetch'd is that it got a personal item (Stick) which makes it get random critical hits. When you don't need them, usually.



Lol Smogon.


----------



## lacey (Mar 3, 2012)

Farfetch'd is rather...far fetched.

/ihavenofuckingshame


----------



## Kek (Mar 3, 2012)

I remember how adamantly people were rooting for a Farfetch'd evo when Gen V was first announced.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

Whatever Smogon has to say about Spinda, it's awesome. Contrary Spinda on a Trick Room setup is a beast 

I do like what they have to say about most Pokemon though. I think Wormadom also


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 4, 2012)

Kek said:


> I remember how adamantly people were rooting for a Farfetch'd evo when Gen V was first announced.


It's simple: Farfetch'd, this little duck marhcing about with his leek like a sword, has so much bad ass, potential, most of us can't help but want him to live up to it. Even I've wanted him to be useful enough to play with.  

Alas, his fate is to be lame.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

PokeGen has utterly robbed me of any joy I could get from this kind of news 

But it also spares me the bullshit of going through them to do it


----------



## lacey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well shit, I might have to actually get White then.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, I just realized the event was level 100 O_o


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

For Gen 1, which seems the best for a Mew set?

~Psychic
~Thunder Wave
~Surf / Ice Beam / Horn Drill
~Softboiled

Psychic is the STAB, and Thunder Wave + Softboiled is a great annoying combo with Mew's great base stats. The question is Surf, Ice Beam, or Horn Drill? Surf and Ice Beam take care of everything that Thunder Wave can't hit, while Surf does way more to Onix, Golem, and Rhydon, which are pretty common. Ice Beam though is more reliable against Grass types as well as Ground, since Exeggutor resists both Surf and Ice Beam, plus Ice Beam can freeze, but its PP is lower than Surf's, which bites. Finally, Horn Drill is good because Mew has the bulk and Speed to pull it off (since the opponent has to be slower for it to work in Gen 1), and Thunder Wave can paralyze everything that can possibly outspeed Mew, while the ones who can't be hit by Thunder Wave are already slow enough to be hit by Horn Drill, but again its PP is even lower.

I'm torn between these 3


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 12, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> For Gen 1, which seems the best for a Mew set?
> 
> ~Psychic
> ~Thunder Wave
> ...



It really depends on the rest of your team. Can your team handle grass types? If so, use Surf. I wasn't ever a fan of OHKO moves, due to their lacking PP, but really it depends on personal preferance. If I were in that scenario, I would use Surf. xd


----------



## lacey (Mar 12, 2012)

As I recall, Horn Drill had horrid accuracy. S'possible it's been changed, but I was never a fan of that attack for said reason.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 12, 2012)

Well yeah, it certainly had horrid accuracy way back then and I believe it still does now.


----------



## lacey (Mar 12, 2012)

So, I went to Serebii to check that, and I scroll through the news.

While America gets a Zekrom and Reishiram, Japan gets a Shiny Rayquaza in lieu of Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition, in which one character owns one.

Goddammit. Fuck Zekrom, I want a goddamn Shiny Rayquaza.

Horn Drill only has 30% accuracy, by the by. So yeah. :/


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 12, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> For Gen 1, which seems the best for a Mew set?
> 
> ~Psychic
> ~Thunder Wave
> ...



I've always been a fan of Ice Beam personally, good power, good accuracy and works great against Dragon, Flying, Grass and Ground.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

Well in the first gen, most of the Grass types are also Poison types, which Psychic can hit. Ice Beam is really good against the popular Exeggutor, which is OU in gen 1 and resists Surf and Ice Beam. I really like the higher PP of Surf though, because this is more of a staller-sweeper than a real sweeper, but Ice Beam is a really good offensive type.

As for Horn Drill, it's actually good in gen 1. Even Smogon lists it in movesets  On Stadium, there's a Rapidash in the R-2 Prime Cup Master Ball division that uses Agility + Horn Drill. I started out with my Mewtwo vs it and immediately used Substitute. Next turn it went first and used Horn Drill, and took out the Sub, and then I had Mewtwo Sub again knowing that it'd probably hit, then I just kept choosing Substitute till it used up its 5 PP. It did manage to hit me like 4 times, cause I had 1 HP left from all the Subs  I wet for Recover after its 5th Horn Drill,and realized that it had yet ANOTHER Horn Drill. It dawned on me that it had all its PP Ups as well. Luckily it missed, so I just used Substitute 3 more times (to make sure it didn't have infinite PP), and when it started using Stomp, I switched to Amnesia and swept. It was a really annoying Rapidash >.>

But yeah, I don't like the PP anyway. They actually recommend T-Wave + both Horn Drill and Fissure on the OHKO set, so I'll go with either Ice Beam or Surf. I'm leaning towards Ice Beam for everything Tsukuyomi said, though Surf's PP is keeping it in consideration. In the end, the awesomeness of Exeggutor in Gen 1 is gonna wind up making me pick Ice Beam anyway.

Thanks for the second opinions guys


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2012)

For those who've played the game.




[YOUTUBE]kAHHFc-gIeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

